# MacOSX.com word association!



## simX (May 14, 2002)

This was inspired by a thread in the AtAT forums.

I'm sure you all know how to play, but in case you don't, here's how.  Read the last post in the thread.  Then you post the first word that comes to mind.  For example, if I say "orange", someone else might say "apple", and then the next person might say "iMac".

Get it?

OK.... here's the first word.   Let the games begin!  (Just for all you smart aleck's out there, the word after this sentence ends is the CORRECT word to start with.  )


browser


----------



## dricci (May 14, 2002)

standards


----------



## voice- (May 14, 2002)

USB


----------



## roger (May 14, 2002)

drivers


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 14, 2002)

scanners.


----------



## julguribye (May 14, 2002)

printers


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

ink jet


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

CMYK


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

RGB


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

Monitor


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

cathode ray tubes


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

LCD


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

LSD


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

Weed


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

"dandy-lions"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

Trees


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

apple (apple trees...duh!)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

Microsoft


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

Satan


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

Bill Gates


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

Steve Jobs


----------



## ksv (May 14, 2002)

Capitalism


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

Socialism


----------



## ksv (May 14, 2002)

Europe


----------



## wdw_ (May 14, 2002)

Eurasia


----------



## simX (May 14, 2002)

Euthanasia (don't ask me  the words just rhymed)


----------



## rinse (May 14, 2002)

Kevorkian


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

Tombstone


----------



## rinse (May 14, 2002)

Face


----------



## julguribye (May 14, 2002)

eyes


----------



## Kris (May 14, 2002)

blue


----------



## ksv (May 14, 2002)

MacOSX.com


----------



## julguribye (May 14, 2002)

quality and friendliness


----------



## dricci (May 14, 2002)

Trolls


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 14, 2002)

the vertically challenged.... migits


----------



## googolplex (May 14, 2002)

XSERVE!! (heh)


----------



## ksv (May 14, 2002)

Expensive.


----------



## simX (May 14, 2002)

Quantity


----------



## xoot (May 14, 2002)

xoot


----------



## dricci (May 14, 2002)

Insanity


----------



## xoot (May 14, 2002)

Madness


----------



## simX (May 14, 2002)

Aggravation


----------



## macguy17 (May 14, 2002)

BSOD


----------



## simX (May 14, 2002)

Windoze


----------



## xoot (May 14, 2002)

Microsoft


----------



## ksuther (May 14, 2002)

God .I couldn't go full circle back to Gates could I now?


----------



## wdw_ (May 14, 2002)

Atheist


----------



## ksuther (May 14, 2002)

Unbelieving


----------



## xoot (May 14, 2002)

PC Weenies (Unbelieving that the Mac is better )


----------



## ksuther (May 14, 2002)

Ketchup


----------



## xoot (May 14, 2002)

Blood.


----------



## wdw_ (May 14, 2002)

transfusion


----------



## xoot (May 14, 2002)

Plastic


----------



## simX (May 14, 2002)

paper


----------



## ksuther (May 14, 2002)

would you like fries with that?

( hehe, came from "paper or plastic?"  )


----------



## simX (May 14, 2002)

vegetable oil

(what fries SHOULD be cooked in, but what stupid McDonald's doesn't use)


----------



## ksuther (May 14, 2002)

heart attack


----------



## wdw_ (May 14, 2002)

cholesterol


----------



## ksuther (May 14, 2002)

nutrition information


----------



## ksuther (May 14, 2002)

BSOD (blue screen of death)


----------



## simX (May 14, 2002)

repetitive (for going back to BSOD)


----------



## ksuther (May 14, 2002)

clicking ( you click a lot, making it repetitive )


----------



## wdw_ (May 14, 2002)

bone (the sound of bone snapping)


----------



## wdw_ (May 15, 2002)

Pain


----------



## simX (May 15, 2002)

morphine (I think the connection's obvious  )


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Morpheus (god of dreams)


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

KaZaa


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

AudioGalaxy


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

theft
( i can see where this is going  )


----------



## ksv (May 15, 2002)

Money


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

Bank


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

"Banks and banks of humming machinery--I've never seen so many knobs!--we're going to have to do something, Tully. Try pushing that button now. No... how about that one? No, not that one either! I know, I'll try pushing this one. Hold my hat, while you? Yes, please."

-- Bang On! from the Propellerheads

(so therefore, my contribution is either the words "Bang On!" or "Propellerheads", k?)


----------



## julguribye (May 15, 2002)

iPod (the commercial)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Hehe good call.. I forgot about that...

so, here we go again, back to 

*Apple.*


----------



## julguribye (May 15, 2002)

Banana


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Oranges


----------



## ksv (May 15, 2002)

Slavery


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

"Gone With the Wind"


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

scarlett o'hara


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

O'Hare Airport


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

no fair, you changed yours.... 

(this post doesn't count, go back to O'Hare airport)


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

lufthansa


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Uganda


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Jo-Mama


----------



## wdw_ (May 15, 2002)

Slim (Fatboy Slim has a song named "Ya-Mamma")


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

housemartins  (which is the band fatboy slim used to be in ...)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

*Martini.*


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Sex on the Beach


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

nude beaches


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Sand


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

sandwiches


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Ham


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

balonga


spelling?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Boar's Head.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Turkey


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Jerky.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Yankee


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Hey Nummi, you're comin up on 1000.... is this how you plan to get there? 

(this post does not count)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

New Yorkers


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Macaroni & Cheese (don't ask)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

noodles


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

"Like a traffic jam when you're already late."


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

tubular objects


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Tubular Bells (i love that song)+


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *"Like a traffic jam when you're already late." *




 Music quote


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

OK.... pick either traffic jam or the macaroni thread to continue.... otherwise this is getting too confusing


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

traffic jams!!!

cabs


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Bead seat covers


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

smelly mexicans


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Bejeweled (a PalmOS game, but just use the word)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

"Bejeweled"


 bewitched


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Melissa Joan Hart


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

salem


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

cigarettes


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

cancer


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

giant ass tumors


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

The Learning Channel


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Discover card


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

visa


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Don't leave home without it.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Blue


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

a gun?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Kurt Cobain (r.i.p.)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Red


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

black


----------



## rinse (May 15, 2002)

couches

(i have blue leather couches)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

aqua fusia


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Black Plague


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Rotting limbs


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

dead people


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

X-Men


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

x-files


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Mulder


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

Aliens


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

"I want to believe!"


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

scully


----------



## googolplex (May 15, 2002)

rain


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

pink fluffy bunnies


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

"Little Fluffy Clouds" (the song)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Half Baked


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

the orb


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

Pie


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Baked Alaska


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Baked Ohio !


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

*I just have to say that I am soo confused*

Balls?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

It's cus we're all posting at once, Nummi... it's a problem with the internet in general 

The misheard quote from my friend: "Sorry, I have a few new guests in my ballsack to attend to."


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Spheres


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Magnetic


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

lightbulbs


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Newton


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

Darwin


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Hexley


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Cap'n Hector


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Cap'n Crunch


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

count Chocula


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Sugar high


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 15, 2002)

gettin high


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Clouds


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Midnight


----------



## rinse (May 15, 2002)

black


----------



## julguribye (May 15, 2002)

goth


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

gotham city


----------



## googolplex (May 15, 2002)

batman


----------



## Kris (May 15, 2002)

Linux


----------



## simX (May 15, 2002)

Terminal (damn this thread took off since last night!)


----------



## julguribye (May 15, 2002)

Darwin


----------



## dricci (May 15, 2002)

The new iMac.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

(I SWEAR, I want apple to call Jaguar "evolution"--- it sounds so much better than 10.2....)

Liquid Crystal (god, i love the way that sounds )


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 15, 2002)

Displays

(and to think i thought this topic would die quickly... guess i'm eating my words now! )


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

My god you people are insane 

Solid...

This doesn't seem to be going anywhere


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

diablo 2
(ethereal items etc...)

This thread is going to surpass the B&G in no time


----------



## dricci (May 15, 2002)

Unreal Tournament


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Marathon !!!


----------



## wdw_ (May 15, 2002)

Binge


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Pig


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Vietnamese Potbelly


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Stovepipe hats


----------



## sithious (May 15, 2002)

slash


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Tire slashing


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

mean


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

nasty


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

caustic


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

dictionary


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Thesaurus


----------



## wdw_ (May 15, 2002)

grammar

(shouldn't this thread be getting a star rating soon?)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Grandma 

(how do star ratings work? I never understood them...)


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Grand-Grandma


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

gandpa


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Ghandi (because of your misspelling of Grandpa )


----------



## dricci (May 15, 2002)

Gonorrhea

(sounds the same


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 15, 2002)

Glue Sniffing Cyber Sluts

(part of bonus track on cd by Papa Roach)


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

AIDS

(i should learn to speell)


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Bill Gates


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 15, 2002)

SATAN!



umm... ksuther... look at the last word in your last post....


> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *(i should learn to speell) *


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

lol i would have pointed that out as well....

*Fallen angel.*


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

I intentionally did that to emphasize my stupidity, no seriously. 

*Magic: The Gathering*
Or is that three words?


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

*xoot: posting wizard*


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

Xoot:  Butt face


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

*1000*

W00T Nummi!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

10,000


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 15, 2002)

100,000

^^^^^
number of years it takes microsoft to make something good to truely compete with OS X (besides xbox)


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

498723984546857834675634875634786578346587634876581697239480128302740678563486596236 <--- Number of times PC Weenies think that PC are better than Macs (every day)


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 15, 2002)

190-number of push ups i did today

300ish-number of sit ups

100ish number of squats i did today

12-number of laps around a standard quarter mile track i ran

480,000- number of strokes i did in today practice

at 6000 meters with 4 lengths per 100 meters and an average of 20 strokes per length


7,000 my average daily calorie consumption over the last month


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

mathematics


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Algebra *groan*


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

Calculus


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Barnacles (also known as Calculus, oddly enough) !!!!!!!!


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

Pirate ship (you know, they'd throw you over the side and drag you across the barnacles )


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Pile of shit (remember the old joke? hold your tongue while you say "I live on a pirate ship with apples?" very, very juvenile humor, lol  good times, good times)


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Dog Shit


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Shit Happens


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

11:02


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

ARRRRRGH

unrelated; unrelated; UNRELATED! you can't call that! lol

im way too happy today....


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

So, your word is "unrelated"!

Ummm... something unrelated... "Sidebar"!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

sidecar

(check out my usertext tag )


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Bumper cars!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Ugh, i gotta go to sleep.... it's midnight on a school night... great...

So, I end my post count at.... 564. 113 posts in one day. 

*Captain Bumper.*


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Bump.

Bluefusion? Are you serious?

Darn... Asking the same questions.


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally from EV Nova _
> *Captain Hector says, "Don't forget to pay your shareware fees!" *



*Resurrect* (Bump, as in sending an old thread to the top of the list)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 16, 2002)

witchcraft


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 16, 2002)

Salem


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 16, 2002)

Crucible


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

Pointless


----------



## ksv (May 16, 2002)

Irrelevant


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

xoot

(No we still love you )


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Root


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 16, 2002)

Toot


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Moor


----------



## ksv (May 16, 2002)

Store


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

shopping mall


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Mall of America


----------



## twyg (May 16, 2002)

crowd


----------



## ksv (May 16, 2002)

disease


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Myth II: Soulblighter (the phrase "famine and defeat")


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

MARATHON!!! 

Myth 2 was made by Bungie before they sold out to M$


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

Halo!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Unreal Tournament

(HolyWars Mod)


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Rust.


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Metal


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Metal Gear Solid


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Transmission


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Car


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Grand Theft Auto 3


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Censorship


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Freedom of Speech


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Blah Blah Blah.


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

My god. That's stupid 

Babbling.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

IRC


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

irc.press3.com


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Chatting


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

ksuther


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

HypahRat


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

AIM


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Oops! Last one was "with ksuther."

HypahRat


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Fire (goes with AIM)


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Ouch!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Pain


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

@#$!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

BSOD


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Microsoft


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Bill Gates


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

SATAN!!!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

WinDOS


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Satan's Computer!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

satanicpoptart


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

toasters


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Mosaic


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

art


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

sizzle


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

pop


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

pancake art


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

paint bombs


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

bottlecaps


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

candy


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

edible paint


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

orange soda


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

made in a minute


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

made in china


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

minute made


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

hour

(this is really dumb, let the other people join in )


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

compile time


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fink!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

xdarwin


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

evolutionary theory


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Mac OS X


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Cocoa


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Mac OS 9 (dead)


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

NSObject


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

NSMacguy17


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

NSDead


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

NSNewton


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Grim Reaper (the newton was killed)


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Knife


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

General Matsika  (In book, The Ear, the Eye, and the Arm, Knife is a character as is General Matsika.)

Had to read in 5th grade...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

==|===>


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

AutodoorMAT


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

xoot--you can't post 2x in a row!

ASCII art.


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Grocery Store


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

DoorMAT


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Cabbage People


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *xoot--you can't post 2x in a row!
> 
> ASCII art. *


Uh Blue (11:02!!!) I posted 7 times in a row.
dolls


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Insane Cabbage People


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

xoot, bluefusion, and macguy17 (have been insane posters at one point)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Bunch of dumb people


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Posting too many times


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

insulting oneself


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Having nothing to do


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Idleness


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

furiously typing without reason


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Reverse-psychosis disorder (now THAT sounds promising!)


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Stop


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

go


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

11:02


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

11/02


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

day


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

63 1/3


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

date


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Clay Fighter


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

altec lansing


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Nintendo 64


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

kiln


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Cloning (book called Kiln People, about being able to map your personality and memories on a golem that would last for 24 hours and then be able to upload that days memory into yourself.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

xpox


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

xoot, u are exactly 50 posts behind me... what did you do? are u back to insane posting again?

roast beef


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

xoot's clone


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

I am insane!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

frightening


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

"muahahahahahahha"

Yup!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

steve ballmer (frighting how people can actually take him seriously)


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

f


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

u


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

x as in "xoot needs help"


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

n


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

alphabet


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

broccoli


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

no (as in no I don't)


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

unicode


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

twocode


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

yes as in yes you do


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

traditional chinese


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fried fish!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

language
just kidding xoot


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

yo as in yes i no


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fork


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

aborginie weapon


----------



## wdw_ (May 16, 2002)

spork


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fork();


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

pork


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

fark


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

photoshopping


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

variable pork


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

(listens to some insane posting music)

fork(1) manpage


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

$pork


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Microsoft© PhotoDraw 2000


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

$fark


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

ms sux


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

fsck -y
rm -/


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

fark comment thingy


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

windows for dinner


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fsck -y


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

nooks and crannies


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

man


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

crooks and nannies


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

books and fannys


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

page


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

casserole dish


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

hide and go seek


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

mmmm


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Project BlueBook


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

mystery meat


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

600 posts


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

PowerBook XXXX


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

BigBook


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Independance Day


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

rollercoasters


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Cedar Point


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

scream


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

spaghetti and watchbands


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)




----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Keve Nambell


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

bungee jumping


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fklsdktiovrvhjtierhv


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

fried poodle pie


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

nonsense


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

it's just you


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

DECKSANDDRUMSANDROCKANDROLL


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

finko


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

i agree with nkuvu.

parental unit


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

ridiculous hands


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

PU


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

hand threads


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

puck


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

wakka-wakka-wakka-wakka


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

hockey (some1 close this thread)


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Starcraft


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Wondering when it's all gonna end....


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fgfffv


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Interminable


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

vi


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Yes, we really need to stop....


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

Never.

(methinks xoot is trying to hit 600 or something stupid to beat your posts Bluefusion)
*sigh* calm down.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

when I get 600 posts


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

should be named simX's folly... or when macguy17, xoot, and bluefusion posted like crazy


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

I will betat you


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Sloooooooooooooooowly.....

put your keyboard down and your hands in the air..... that's it....


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

omg, last time i looked xoot you had 508


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

close thread, simx


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

miranda rights


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

tired


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

carmen miranda.... fruit... ok i quit


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

xoot i dont care if ya beat me, lol, i still have more interesting posts on average


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

.


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

me too. We've been doing this for half an hour


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

i will stop


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

when


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Yes, I'm done as well. This is way too stupid.

See if someone can pick up from "Carmen Miranda".


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

i


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

beet


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

fruit hat


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

blue


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

straw hat pizza


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fruitfusion


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

paw strat hizza


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

hard work


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

its in antioch area...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

OK OK, done. I'm out. I can still watch, though


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

to


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

which is by sunvalley mall...


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

in concord


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

beat 1000 posts


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

like the concorde jet...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

just


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

which... flys across the atlanticx


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

kidd


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

which is a property in monopoly...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

What are you TALKING about? lol


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

which is made by parker brothers...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

LULULULULULU!!1!!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

which  is a board game...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

ing


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

LALALALALALALA...!!!!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

tau


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

which d & d could be considered and...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

I am blue.


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

whcih many of the caracters in Everquest are based on...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

nimmi


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

10


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Da ba dee, da ba die. Da ba dee, da ba die, da ba de da ba die.


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

which is part of the Sony Station who...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

9


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

make a playstation 2


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

which has a dvd player...


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

like many of todays Macs, which compete against...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

De doo de da da de doo dooo!  !!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!
!!!!

!!!!!!!
!!!!!! !!!!!! ! !!!!!!!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Microsoft, who...


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

have Bill Gtaes, who is....


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Doodle Doodle. Doodle. Deee.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

8


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

considered Satan, who is followed by...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

7


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

the Church of Satan, who...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

HOW ARE YOU GENTLEMEN. ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US. YOU ARE ON THE PATH TO DESTRUCTION.


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

lost a suit against Apple...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

cr@p blue!

Please let me catch up to u! Ok, man?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Are we past the B&G in page count yet?


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

no


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

LOL xoot you will easily enough... I'm just posting cuz i want to get to 650 if I can....


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

which has Steve Jobs!

Miranda Rights to Steve Jobs... ah... I'm done.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Anyone here play games?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

How many pages is the B&G?


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

SOMEBODY SET US UP THE BOMB!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

DEFENSIVE maNuEvErS!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

650 is my destination also.


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

I play UT,Starcraft, Diablo 2, EV Nova...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

TAKE oFf EvErY zIg


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

ALL YOUR BASE BELONG TO XOOT!!!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

600!!!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

www.planettribes.com/allyourbase/index.shtml

this is becoming like the LTM and Nummi show...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Someone


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

I play Myth II & III, some StarCraft, Summoner, SACRIFICE (OMG I LOVE THAT GAME), and Alice


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

N


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

20 more posts!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

U


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Yippe Cay Yay. Fumurwucker.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

M


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Yaut Drucke Bitttree.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

I


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Numbnuts. *smack smack*


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

ok, language recital:

perl


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

The BlueFusion, xoot and macguy17 show!

doesn't quite sound right...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

C


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Of course!

The xoot, Bluefusion and macguy17 show!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Hurl your perl at the girl who unfurls watching an Earl steal a pearl and feed it to the blind dude named Merl.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

The itchy and numbnuts show


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Humma humma...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fork9


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fork


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

In A.D. 2101
War was beginning.
What happen?
Somebody set us up the bomb!
We get signal...
What?
Main screen turn on.
Its you.
good morning gentleman.
All your base are belong to us.
You are on the way to destruction.
What you say?
You have no chance to survive make your time.
Ha ha ha.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fork2


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

aww, no


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

I thick, threfore I am. I thick...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Any1 ever had 666 posts?


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

No unlucky numbers!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Admiral did, thats why he changed to his daemon and hes stuck with it ever since.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

in the future, Blue will have 1102 posts


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)




----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

No, Admiral is UNLUCKY!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

and the thread was going so good....


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

He should've stayed with 666 posts!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Or even 13!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

i have a bunch of all your base pictures now for the avatar...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

30


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

p


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Hehe i'm really annoyed that we messed the thread up this much tho...


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

o


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

s


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

...............................
...........
..........


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

t


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

asd;alsdk
?asdlasdkalsdkLASD? Asdlaskdaksdjlasd, asduqwed;qad[asd'
 asdasdasd[asdasdkasd'a


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Man, this is cool


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

fink


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

deedle deedle dee!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

ksuther: ok 
ksuther: hmm 
ksuther: i dunno why it's doing that 
ksuther: it works for me


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

647!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

a simple client


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

stupid


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

648!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

don't dawdle


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

649!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

deedle!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

650!

Whew, it's finally over. OK, I'm out.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

632!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

633


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

634


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

635


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

636!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

637


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

638


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

639


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

640


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

9 more posst!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

8


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

7


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

6


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

T-5 Posts


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Warning: Major MacOSX.com hull breach


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Whoa!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

3 posts till self-destruct


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

2


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Counting error:

BAM!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

i'm out of this thread


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

xoot has gone insane


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

fear leads to anger


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

anger leads to hate


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

hate leads to suffering


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

it started today!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

this thread should die peacefully now


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

I posted in here 100 times, of which 2 were before me and xoots insane posting battle =)


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)




----------



## JohnnyV (May 16, 2002)

>




sadness


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 16, 2002)

what can brown do for you?


----------



## ksv (May 17, 2002)

Time to close this thread?
I just _knew_ it wouldn't work


----------



## Bluefusion (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *what can brown do for you? *



I'm not entirely sure I want to find out...


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 17, 2002)

He He He


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ::Hackcough::

Evil laugh.


----------



## simX (May 17, 2002)

Um, guys?

Note the title of this thread.  "MacOSX.com *word* association!"

I did not title it "MacOSX.com stupid idiots posting lots of garbage and numbers and stuff that is not even remotely a word just to get their post count up association".  



So the word from my post is:

rant


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

Boring.


----------



## ksuther (May 17, 2002)

Lame.


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Lame Comics.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

Lame=My English teacher.


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Spanish


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

> Lame




Loser


----------



## wdw_ (May 17, 2002)

Pie (Jason Biggs from American Pie was in a movie called Loser)


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Apple Pie.


----------



## ksv (May 17, 2002)

Tea


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

T


----------



## macguy17 (May 17, 2002)

I


----------



## wdw_ (May 17, 2002)

eye


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

spy


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Let's make some rules about this thread (to prevent insane posting sprees):

1. Everyone posts a word, then waits for a response, then you can post again (to eliminate posts in a row).

2. Leave five-ten minute intervals every time you post.

Anyone want to add more, or are mine all you'll need?


----------



## dricci (May 17, 2002)

Maxwell Smart, Agent 86


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

> Maxwell Smart, Agent 86





Dumbass


*cough*xoot*Cough* (j/k )


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Stupid Dubmass

(Hey! I am not a dumbass. I just post insanely. )


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 17, 2002)

Yo Mamma!



*What you be talking bout?!*


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

> Yo Mamma!




Fat


----------



## ksuther (May 17, 2002)

Skinny


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

PowerBook 2400c


----------



## macguy17 (May 17, 2002)

8500


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

Performa


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Quadra


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

decagon


----------



## ksuther (May 17, 2002)

rectangle


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 17, 2002)

1,2,3-triethyl-4,5-dimethyl-1-propanol


----------



## ksuther (May 17, 2002)

incomprehensive?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 17, 2002)

Nincompoop.


----------



## macguy17 (May 17, 2002)

asinine


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

insane poster


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

onewordplease


----------



## Bluefusion (May 17, 2002)

word up


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 17, 2002)

drop-the-funk-bomb


----------



## Bluefusion (May 17, 2002)

droppin' da beat


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

Tengo una bomba en mis pantalones!!


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 17, 2002)

yo tengo una bombadero en mis pantelones


----------



## julguribye (May 18, 2002)

Hei, jeg er norsk. Hvordan går det?


----------



## ksuther (May 18, 2002)

unintelligible.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

freetranslation.com.


----------



## ksuther (May 18, 2002)

BabelFish


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

Earfish.  (The guy put the Babelfish in his ear and was able to speak different languages.  )


----------



## macguy17 (May 18, 2002)

Arthur Dent


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

"Ford, you're turning into a penguin. Stop it."


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

Shmirgnandee.  (Don't ask, I'm serious.  )


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

Schmeeples (a kind of meatball from a famous place called the Spaghetti Factory)


----------



## julguribye (May 18, 2002)

food


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

Hunger.
(I need to eat.  )


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 18, 2002)

stomach pains


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

it's a black fly 
in your chadonnay,
it's a death row pardon
two minutes too late

and isn't it ironic...
don't you think?

a little too ironic
yeah i really do think

it's like rain
on your wedding day
it's a free ride
when you've already paid
it's the good advice
that you just didn't take
and who would have thought?
it figures...

(use any word you want)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 18, 2002)

long


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

hard.


----------



## xoot (May 18, 2002)

removing every file in a 1,000 file directory.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

IT "Professionals"


----------



## xoot (May 18, 2002)

IT "Robots"


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

It.


----------



## xoot (May 18, 2002)

Not It.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

Shit. Painlessly.


----------



## xoot (May 18, 2002)

My new company slogan: "Shit Painlessly"


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

Corporate robots


----------



## ksuther (May 18, 2002)

Minimum Wage


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

Maximum wage (?)


----------



## julguribye (May 18, 2002)

Medium wage


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

Medium rare.


----------



## ksuther (May 18, 2002)

Steak.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

Yummy.


----------



## ulrik (May 18, 2002)

fresh


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

Cool.  (Remember when people used to say "Fresh" instead of "cool?")


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

Dude


----------



## JohnnyV (May 18, 2002)

Dell


----------



## simX (May 18, 2002)

Stupid-moron-Dell-advertising-guy


----------



## JohnnyV (May 18, 2002)

idiot


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

xoot


(word is asinine)


----------



## rinse (May 19, 2002)

bonehead


----------



## julguribye (May 19, 2002)

skull


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

cranium


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

mug


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

group


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

classification


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

school


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

learning = boring
at least at school. learning by yourself is worthwhile


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

oops, deleted post. I was between ksuthurs...
exciting


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

excite . com


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

happy


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

"happy happy joy joy"


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

singing


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

cacaphony


----------



## Gwailo (May 19, 2002)

Complicated


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

So simple you can't believe you hadn't thought of it.


----------



## Chibi15 (May 19, 2002)

Simple.


----------



## julguribye (May 19, 2002)

Basic


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

BASIC


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

beginner


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

newbie


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Stupid


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

Made of Dumb


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2002)

Little brother


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

666


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Random number


----------



## julguribye (May 19, 2002)

442413216514311656512033214654810


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

1102


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

777


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

747


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Boeing (is that how you spell it?)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Boing|Boing (a great multimedia (as in, distributed on CD-ROM and DVD) magazine that's now dead)


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2002)

Spring.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

Summer


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

MWNY only about a mile away from my house! Woohoo!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

MWSF


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

New PowerMac's


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

New Site: http://www.bluefusionmedia.com/.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

flash


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2002)

Streak.


----------



## Chibi15 (May 19, 2002)

Steak


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Goddamn you're OBSESSED with my site, xoot!!!   (Hey, I need the publicity)...

Meat.


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2002)

beef


----------



## Chibi15 (May 19, 2002)

Cow


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2002)

Cud.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Spud.


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2002)

Fudd.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2002)

Dud


----------



## Chibi15 (May 19, 2002)

Dude


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 19, 2002)

funny

you know, like your face? jk


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *Fudd.   *


That's the competing beer company on the simpsons. 

Anyway:


> _Originally posted by Chibi15 _
> *Dude *


Dell


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

crap


----------



## Chibi15 (May 19, 2002)

Bell!!


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

cow. FULL CIRCLE!


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2002)

SQUARE!  (Wow, seven posts in five minutes.  )


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2002)

tipping


(cow tipping )


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2002)

Doh! 


(posted seconds too late)


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

Homer Simpson


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Mmmm....donuts...


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2002)

Dunkin'


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2002)

(Use any one of these, they're all good.  )

Mmmm... free goo.
Ooooh!  Floor pie!
Mmmm...  open faced club sandwich...


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2002)

(Now it is I that posts too late!  )

Coffee.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2002)

Black

(black coffee)


[haha ricky  ]


----------



## Chibi15 (May 19, 2002)

White


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2002)

(I feel like I'm making friends at this message board.  )

Dark.


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2002)

(Moof.  Posted too late again.  )

Light?


----------



## Chibi15 (May 19, 2002)

Light -> Sun


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

High


----------



## wdw_ (May 19, 2002)

weed


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

grass


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Ireland (Erin go bra!)


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

The Wild Geese
(huh? In Escape Velocity Nova, there is a planet called New Ireland. Their is a faction there called the Wild Geese)

Hey look, the thread healed after some of us "killed" it.


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

swan


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Neck


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

body


----------



## dricci (May 20, 2002)

feet


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

toes


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Cold (at the moment)


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

Hot


----------



## dricci (May 20, 2002)

Keyboard

(Hot from typing 1,000 posts! Congrats to me!)


----------



## julguribye (May 20, 2002)

dust

(i cleaned my keyboard yesterday and it was full of dust and food)
(congrats to dricci btw!  )


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

"In Dust We Trust"-- GREAT Chemical Brothers song


----------



## julguribye (May 20, 2002)

"In trance we trust" european electronica album series


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Juno Reactor (trance music)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 20, 2002)

Nuclear Reactor


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

radiation


----------



## julguribye (May 20, 2002)

Tjeserjonbyl 1986 (or however that is spelt..)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

(Oh, you mean Chernobyl?)

Soviet Union


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Chibi15 (May 20, 2002)

Underwater


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

The Abyss


----------



## homer (May 20, 2002)

White Rats


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

Shampoo in the eye


----------



## homer (May 20, 2002)

No more tears


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

Crying


----------



## homer (May 20, 2002)

The Crying Game *shudder*


----------



## Chibi15 (May 20, 2002)

Carbon: The waiting game


----------



## homer (May 20, 2002)

Organic (the most abused term in food stores)


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

Dead


----------



## homer (May 20, 2002)

Nosferatu


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

fangs


----------



## simX (May 20, 2002)

Hobbes (from CALVIN & Hobbes, not Thomas Hobbes, you freak)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

My Favorite Comic of All Time


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

DC Comics


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2002)

Spiderman

(I know, I know....)


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

false


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

true


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2002)

True=>Apple blows Microsoft away


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2002)

Microshaft


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2002)

"You got shafted!"  (Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2)


----------



## twyg (May 20, 2002)

Bad luck


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 20, 2002)

bad karma


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

satan


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

satanicpoptart


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2002)

mmmm....poptart


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

chex mix


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

potpourri


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 20, 2002)

Poop


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

feces


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

animal


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

hamster!


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

Rat


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 20, 2002)

tazmainan devil


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

Garfield


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 20, 2002)

Odie


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

Woodstock (the small yellow bird from Peanuts)


----------



## xoot (May 20, 2002)

Jon


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

Loser


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Jason Biggs 

(from American Pie 1 and 2... he starred in a movie called "Loser")


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 20, 2002)

Super glue


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2002)

High


[*Sniff, Sniff* (j/k )]


----------



## simX (May 20, 2002)

low


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

up


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

I hate to be predictable, but...

*Left*


----------



## Chibi15 (May 20, 2002)

*iBook*

Connectors are on the left side


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Now 700 MHz!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2002)

Presidents


Many use Macs


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2002)

PC's.  (Many use their owners.  )


----------



## Chibi15 (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Now 700 MHz! *



Cool! I dont knew that


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2002)

LOL


Hey, it was the first thing to pop into (or out of) my head


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Online Acronyms


----------



## TheTick (May 20, 2002)

www.acronymfinder.com


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Coolness


----------



## TheTick (May 20, 2002)

Anti Coolness


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

Steve Ballmer


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

monkey


----------



## macguy17 (May 21, 2002)

my friend Joseph


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

florida (that's where my friend Joseph lives )


----------



## macguy17 (May 21, 2002)

Universal Studios
(ps welcome to the word thread Ed )


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

Walt Disney World (WDW)


----------



## ksuther (May 21, 2002)

Orlando


----------



## roger (May 21, 2002)

cheap flights


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 21, 2002)

long flights


----------



## roger (May 21, 2002)

Deep Vein Thrombosis


----------



## twyg (May 21, 2002)

ventrical disorder


----------



## Bluefusion (May 21, 2002)

Heart Disease


----------



## twyg (May 21, 2002)

iron rich


----------



## themacko (May 21, 2002)

Total   (the cereal)


----------



## shrill (May 21, 2002)

recall


----------



## rinse (May 21, 2002)

Arnold


----------



## homer (May 21, 2002)

Republican


----------



## twyg (May 21, 2002)

Wealthy


----------



## homer (May 21, 2002)

Tax Cuts


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

read my lips


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

Deaf


----------



## ksuther (May 21, 2002)

dumb


----------



## twyg (May 21, 2002)

and Stuuuuuuupid!


----------



## xoot (May 21, 2002)

Dumb and Dumber

(Johnny: *cough*xoot*cough*)


----------



## simX (May 21, 2002)

damn-what-a-stupid-movie

(sorry, but that's the first "word" I thought of)


----------



## ksuther (May 21, 2002)

Warriors of Virtue. A terrible movie


----------



## xoot (May 21, 2002)

War


----------



## macguy17 (May 21, 2002)

Peace


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 21, 2002)

hippies


----------



## homer (May 21, 2002)

Woodstock (1969, not 1994!)


----------



## macguy17 (May 21, 2002)

meadow


----------



## homer (May 21, 2002)

swiss milkmaid!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

hottie


----------



## macguy17 (May 21, 2002)

hotline
(hottie hotline is a usually crowded server)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 21, 2002)

Carracho


----------



## ksuther (May 21, 2002)

downloading


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

uploading


----------



## Bluefusion (May 21, 2002)

"guest on, upload to download" (which is a contradiction, btw)...


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

warp speed ahead


----------



## Bluefusion (May 21, 2002)

lust factor ten.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

Sci-Fi


----------



## Bluefusion (May 21, 2002)

The Sci-Fi Channel


----------



## macguy17 (May 21, 2002)

The Movie Channel


----------



## wdw_ (May 21, 2002)

HBO


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

61


Our HBO channel


----------



## macguy17 (May 21, 2002)

42
out usa channel


----------



## TheTick (May 21, 2002)

The Meaning Of Life, The Universe, and Everything.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2002)

One thing


----------



## googolplex (May 21, 2002)

Hockey


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

The Rocket


----------



## macguy17 (May 22, 2002)

Space Mountain


----------



## macguy17 (May 22, 2002)

Space Mountain


----------



## ksuther (May 22, 2002)

Disney World


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

wdw_


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 22, 2002)

wwdc


----------



## julguribye (May 22, 2002)

mwsf/mwny


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 22, 2002)

10.2


----------



## julguribye (May 22, 2002)

Jag-wire


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 22, 2002)

Steve Irwin's Animal Planet


----------



## homer (May 22, 2002)

Reckless


----------



## JohnnyV (May 22, 2002)

My sisters driving


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 22, 2002)

what a sight that would be


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 22, 2002)

what a world it would be


----------



## JohnnyV (May 22, 2002)

The Last Day


----------



## Chibi15 (May 22, 2002)

March 20, 2001


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

December 22, 2012  (the invasion begins, according to the X-Files )


----------



## JohnnyV (May 22, 2002)

mmmm....Gillian Anderson


----------



## Chibi15 (May 22, 2002)

*Red* (Hairs)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

Blue Hair


----------



## Ricky (May 22, 2002)

*blue* (hairs)


----------



## Ricky (May 22, 2002)

Wow.

Why do I always reply too late?


----------



## wdw_ (May 22, 2002)

Marge Simpson


----------



## edX (May 22, 2002)

"but marge..."


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

Homer Simpson


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 22, 2002)

Bleeding Gums Murphy


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

Unhealthy Gums


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

Listerine


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

That Burning Feeling


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

"I just can't get you outta my head..."


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

I just can't get you outta my thread..."


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

LOL great one xoot! btw i'm online, where the *expletive deleted* are you? get the *expletive deleted* on *expletive deleted* AIM! (sorry, too much Cuss Thread)... so the word today is...

*Thread*


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

Dead


----------



## ksuther (May 22, 2002)

Alive


----------



## wdw_ (May 22, 2002)

The living dead


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

Alive and Happy


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

Dead or Alive


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

Games


----------



## JohnnyV (May 22, 2002)

Jet Grind Radio


----------



## xoot (May 22, 2002)

100 Decibels (the new HIT album. When I say HIT, I mean it. BAM! 100 decibels of NOISE)


----------



## edX (May 22, 2002)

tone deaf


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 22, 2002)

Deftones

it's a band...


----------



## edX (May 22, 2002)

mighty


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

My Own Summer (Shove It)

god i hate that song


----------



## edX (May 22, 2002)

Phil Collins


----------



## Bluefusion (May 22, 2002)

Phill Tedeschi, my English teacher.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 22, 2002)

philip wrigily- boy i know who had sexual relations with a watermellon


----------



## edX (May 22, 2002)

piggly wiggly


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 23, 2002)

hot dogs


----------



## dlookus (May 23, 2002)

dachshund


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 23, 2002)

DALMATION!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

Poooooooooooooooooodle (I have one)


----------



## Ricky (May 23, 2002)

Toy poodle!


----------



## julguribye (May 23, 2002)

children


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 23, 2002)

brats


----------



## edX (May 23, 2002)

the brat pack


----------



## JohnnyV (May 23, 2002)

Six pack


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 23, 2002)

8-pack


----------



## JohnnyV (May 23, 2002)

backpack


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

School (finals week next week--grrr....)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 23, 2002)

math final tomorrow


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 23, 2002)

summer break (started today for me!)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

Damn! You're on SUMMER BREAK ALREADY? It's not even June yet!!! Grrrr... I thought we had it nice getting out of school on June 5th, but geez.... you're really *Lucky*.


----------



## edX (May 23, 2002)

lottery


----------



## wdw_ (May 23, 2002)

waste (of money)


----------



## dricci (May 23, 2002)

Dell


----------



## edX (May 23, 2002)

dude


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

Getting rich off of other people's misfortune


----------



## edX (May 23, 2002)

Billiam Gates


----------



## xoot (May 23, 2002)

M$


----------



## macguy17 (May 23, 2002)

Macrohard


----------



## xoot (May 23, 2002)

macguy


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 23, 2002)

mac girls >B^)


----------



## xoot (May 23, 2002)

mac chicks


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 23, 2002)

chicken mcnuggets


----------



## xoot (May 23, 2002)

Mac


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 23, 2002)

Mick Jagger


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

Donald Duck


----------



## ksuther (May 23, 2002)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## dlookus (May 23, 2002)

Spuds McKenzie


----------



## edX (May 23, 2002)

"I love you man"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 23, 2002)

"They're everywhere"  (i hope MacGuy17 gets here next)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

"Thank god it's you!"
"Arrhhhhhhaaaaaaaa!!!!!!"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 23, 2002)

"Frog blast the vent core"


----------



## simX (May 23, 2002)

Marathon!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 23, 2002)

10k


----------



## wdw_ (May 23, 2002)

Win2K


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

windy today


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

Chicago


----------



## roger (May 24, 2002)

popcorn


----------



## ksuther (May 24, 2002)

movies


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

Star Wars: Attack of the Clones (which I'm going to go see in about 11 hours! Yay!)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 24, 2002)

geeks


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

Linux (and hey, what's wrong with Star Wars? Every Mac fan loves that movie, just on principle)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 24, 2002)

Darwin


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

hated-by-bigots


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

color


----------



## dlookus (May 24, 2002)

gamut


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

run


----------



## dlookus (May 24, 2002)

catalog (ahh Apple II plus days)


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

lands end


----------



## dlookus (May 24, 2002)

Christopher Columbus


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

cowtown


----------



## julguribye (May 24, 2002)

cowboy?


----------



## dricci (May 24, 2002)

Moof!


----------



## wdw_ (May 24, 2002)

dogcow


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

catdog


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

a fish riding a bicycle


----------



## Valrus (May 24, 2002)

a woman needs a man

-the valrus


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

my mom, lol


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

birthday (my mom's is tomorrow)


----------



## wdw_ (May 24, 2002)

Thanksgiving (I was born on Thanksgiving day)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

Turkey


----------



## ksuther (May 24, 2002)

Gobble.


----------



## dlookus (May 24, 2002)

Rubble Rubble


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 24, 2002)

The Flintstones


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 24, 2002)

The Jetsons.


----------



## julguribye (May 24, 2002)

Scooooooooooobidobidooh


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

bad movie (most likely)


----------



## wdw_ (May 24, 2002)

Supernova (the worst movie I've ever seen)


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

Carl Sagan


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

"Billions and Billions" (and Billions and Billions) (of my constant parenthetical statements in this thread)


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2002)

The National Debt (USA's)


----------



## simX (May 24, 2002)

sky-high

(I would've said "BHA" after Ed's "Carl Sagan".  Anyone know the relationship I'm getting at?  )


----------



## ksuther (May 24, 2002)

BUTT HEADED ASTRONOMER ALL THE WAY! 

I don't remember exactly what computer had the nick Carl Sagan / BHA, but Carl sued Apple soon after he found out they had codenamed this system after him. Apple's legal department quickly complied with Carl's stupidity and the design team changed the codename to BHA, or Butt-Headed Astronomer. It was the second or third revision of the PowerPC's the 7xxx's or 8xxx's I think.
Do I get 10 points simX?

Aaah, Apple history is just so hilarious 

My word:
*sky-diving*


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

fear


----------



## wdw_ (May 24, 2002)

ear


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2002)

gplex's lady friend


----------



## simX (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *BUTT HEADED ASTRONOMER ALL THE WAY!
> 
> I don't remember exactly what computer had the nick Carl Sagan / BHA, but Carl sued Apple soon after he found out they had codenamed this system after him. Apple's legal department quickly complied with Carl's stupidity and the design team changed the codename to BHA, or Butt-Headed Astronomer. It was the second or third revision of the PowerPC's the 7xxx's or 8xxx's I think.
> ...



8 points.    -1 for not knowing the exact model (but getting the "estimated" model right).  -1 for "Butt-Headed" and not "Butt-Head".

Now for the extra 10 points, can you tell me the third codename for the same computer, and why this codename came to be (and the specific model with these codenames)?

My word: *unrelated* (I don't see how gplex's lady friend had anything to do with the price of tea in China)


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2002)

Bob Newhart


----------



## wdw_ (May 24, 2002)

Nick-At-Nite


----------



## macguy17 (May 24, 2002)

The place for tv hits!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2002)

Hitting TVs (with metal Baseball bats )


----------



## macguy17 (May 24, 2002)

SMASH TV
great old arcade game... it lives on in starcraft (or did)


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

The Who


----------



## wdw_ (May 25, 2002)

Magic Bus


----------



## macguy17 (May 25, 2002)

Miss Frizzle


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

huh?

(really, that's the first thing that came to mind )


----------



## ksuther (May 25, 2002)

what?


----------



## julguribye (May 25, 2002)

confusion


----------



## ksuther (May 25, 2002)

bluefusion.

simX: I have no idea off the top of my head...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

You called me? 

*servant of public opinion*.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 25, 2002)

Telephone


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

Telephone (the old stupid game)


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

parties


----------



## JohnnyV (May 25, 2002)

My sister's graduation party tomorrow


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

dissertation


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

FINALS!


----------



## Ricky (May 25, 2002)

Finished


----------



## JohnnyV (May 25, 2002)

Beginning


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

Dawn


----------



## Ricky (May 25, 2002)

Dish soap.  lol


----------



## wdw_ (May 25, 2002)

Sunrise

(BTW, the reason macguy17 said Ms. Frizzle is because of the children's book series the Magic School Bus)


----------



## Erix (May 25, 2002)

*Moon* 

Erix.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

Luna (the new name of my iPod)


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

beautiful woman

(and thanks for explaining ms. frizzle, wdw )


----------



## wdw_ (May 25, 2002)

Salma Hayek

(You're welcome Ed)


----------



## vic (May 25, 2002)

sunshine girl


----------



## wdw_ (May 25, 2002)

sunshine state


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

Orange juice


----------



## JohnnyV (May 25, 2002)

Canister of Orange Juice (Napalm)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

Explosives


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 25, 2002)

Discovery Channel

(there was an all day marathon on explosives and the cia and stuff today!)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

Animal Planet


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

1,000th reply to this thread. (Couldn't resist)


----------



## wdw_ (May 25, 2002)

Damn you!

I've been sitting here for an hour, reloading the page waiting for somebody to post. I wanted the 1000th post! 

Oh well.

Oh, the word I thought of was *TLC*.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

??? If you've been reloading the page for an hour.... I posted like 20 minutes ago... uh.... you should have had plenty of time...

If I delete this post and the 1000th post, will you be able to get it?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

*Damn I'm Pretty* what a stupid song...


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

you're so vain (a great song)


----------



## wdw_ (May 26, 2002)

you probably think this song is about you


----------



## edX (May 26, 2002)

mick jagger


----------



## Bluefusion (May 26, 2002)

The Calhoun School (we own Mick Jagger's former house on the Upper West Side)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 26, 2002)

School Ending Thurdsay! 

and bluefusion, can you prove this?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 26, 2002)

I could attempt to, but lol it's not so easy to prove something like that ... the building next door to Calhoun (which I guess would be 434 or maybe 436 West 81st street) is Mick Jagger's place. And the school people came in and took it over for office space while we have the building construction going on  Actually, there was a time where we were thinking of possibly moving in there (they were willing to rent out part of it to us for an exorbitant fee) but I'm glad we didn't. Creepy old building. 

*Friday.*


----------



## JohnnyV (May 26, 2002)

Monday


----------



## Bluefusion (May 26, 2002)

Day off!


----------



## vic (May 26, 2002)

Sunday


----------



## edX (May 26, 2002)

Happy Days (the old TV show - remember the theme song?)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 27, 2002)

Fonz


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 27, 2002)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## edX (May 27, 2002)

"but Fonzy..."


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

"But Ironman, what's with this little thingie?"


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

quotes


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

The random quotes thread


----------



## edX (May 27, 2002)

sewing


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

suing


----------



## JohnnyV (May 27, 2002)

lawyers


----------



## julguribye (May 27, 2002)

Ally McBeal


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

canceled


----------



## JohnnyV (May 27, 2002)

"X"


(when you cancel something you put a big red X  over it...)


----------



## macguy17 (May 27, 2002)

X-Games


----------



## edX (May 27, 2002)

extreme


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

XTreme


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

xbox


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

PS2


----------



## ksuther (May 27, 2002)

television


----------



## dricci (May 27, 2002)

Dish Network


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 27, 2002)

DirecTV


----------



## macguy17 (May 27, 2002)

AT&T
(our cable provider)


----------



## wdw_ (May 27, 2002)

Time Warner
(My cable and internet povider)


----------



## xoot (May 27, 2002)

Time


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## wdw_ (May 27, 2002)

Time Is On My Side (A great song by The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Time After Time (really good song, makes me cry almost every time I hear it)


----------



## vic (May 27, 2002)

"It's Time." - GOD


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

last minute


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Procrastination


----------



## wdw_ (May 28, 2002)

School Work


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

normal 

(more of an association to the whole last string of words rather than the immediate last one )


----------



## Chibi15 (May 28, 2002)

Different


----------



## oddball (May 28, 2002)

panty lines!

(hey, last one i read was "dandy-lions") ...one track mind i guess...


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

party lines


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Late night


----------



## roger (May 28, 2002)

macosx.com


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Going to need a congrats thread soon


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

going to need a gun soon.


----------



## julguribye (May 28, 2002)

urban terror (a game with guns in it)


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

halo


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

white lighters


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

white imacs


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

LCD iMac (hooray!)


----------



## twyg (May 28, 2002)

wrist watch


----------



## ksuther (May 28, 2002)

time.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

infinity


----------



## julguribye (May 28, 2002)

speakers


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

logitech


----------



## twyg (May 28, 2002)

multi-button


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

mouse-in-a-box


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Resedit


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

Ed the Editor


----------



## wdw_ (May 28, 2002)

Mr. Ed the horse


----------



## ksuther (May 28, 2002)

scary...


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Roller Coasters

(roler coAster enthusiast here!)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

wind burn


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

sun burn


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Indian Burn


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

rug burn


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Pain


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Max Payne


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

MARATHON!


----------



## ksuther (May 28, 2002)

Halo


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

Bungie


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2002)

Bought by M$


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

master chief

(the word halo has been used 4 times already)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *Bought by M$ *



Sending a SPNKR to Redmond.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

i wonder if this means they will stop the mac development of halo.....


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

like a give sh_t.


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

diarhea


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

dog CENSORED


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

"Xoot" suit riot!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2002)

Cherry Poppers


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

cherry poppin daddies


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

marascino cherries


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

MMMMMMM, yummy.

(Has anyone besides me noticed that "SPKNR" is "spanker" without the vowels? This is obviously deliberate, as anyone who knows Bungie knows the official phrases: Dink, Blam, Your Mom, Spank, Smack, Woot, and Yope.


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Yeah, my friends at school have learned the joy of resedit 

My rocket launcher is now called the BOM-KIA ROCKET LAUNCHER 
anyway: MMMMM donuts....


----------



## simX (May 28, 2002)

"Mmmm.... forbidden donut!"

or

"Who wants to lick a messy BAY-BEE!"

You can choose which "word" to go on.   (Sorry, I couldn't resist... again.)


----------



## wdw_ (May 28, 2002)

Hey; he lied to us through song. I hate when people do that!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2002)

??


(First thing I thought of...)


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

huh?


----------



## Chibi15 (May 28, 2002)

huh? -> most used reply to herve's post... so my word is *Herve*


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

my word is... Cool


----------



## simX (May 28, 2002)

liar


----------



## dricci (May 28, 2002)

Bill Gates on Trial


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Lieing under oath


----------



## JohnnyV (May 29, 2002)

Bill Gates and Bill Clinton 


(Sorry had to do both )


----------



## wdw_ (May 29, 2002)

Monica Lewinsky


----------



## JohnnyV (May 29, 2002)

belch!


----------



## edX (May 29, 2002)

Germ


----------



## macguy17 (May 29, 2002)

Wheeebola


----------



## symphonix (May 29, 2002)

webbed feet


----------



## ksuther (May 29, 2002)

amphibian


----------



## roger (May 29, 2002)

pond


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 29, 2002)

pond scum


----------



## twyg (May 29, 2002)

algae


----------



## dlookus (May 29, 2002)

fungi


----------



## roger (May 29, 2002)

Rupert the Bear (had a friend called Algy)

Rupert's official web site 




Damn your eyes dlookus, got there just before me.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

stompy the bear


(friend of mine who had his nick named gererated by to random halo multiplayer names, stompy and the bear, he became stompy the bear.)


----------



## edX (May 29, 2002)

Yogi & Booboo


----------



## dlookus (May 29, 2002)

Bandaid


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Magna-Doodle (Don't....ask....)


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

magnum


----------



## julguribye (May 29, 2002)

Beretta


----------



## edX (May 29, 2002)

old TV cop/detective shows


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 29, 2002)

Car 54


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Where Are You?


----------



## ksuther (May 29, 2002)

in your head


----------



## wdw_ (May 29, 2002)

Herman's Head (a TV show from about a decade ago)


----------



## roger (May 29, 2002)

the munsters


----------



## dlookus (May 29, 2002)

Cheese


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Cheeeese and crackers

- someone I know's favorite expletive, sadly enough.


----------



## simX (May 29, 2002)

Wallace and Gromit!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 29, 2002)

Pants!


There is an episode about new pants


----------



## edX (May 29, 2002)

suits


----------



## macguy17 (May 29, 2002)

solitare


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Productivity (Solitaire is considered the most popular "Windows Productivity Software")


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Un-Productive


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Windows (predictably enough)


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

ventana


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Ventimille, Italia... the strangest town I have ever been in. Imagine spending 6 hours driving around Italy searching for A PLACE, ANY PLACE, THAT MAKES LASAGNE, MANICOTTI or RAVIOI! And NEVER finding one? In 6 hours? How's that for unusual?

Idiotic name, too... it means "2000" in Italian (right?)

(edited to add the meaning of the name)


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

xoot's new avatar (for strange)


----------



## simX (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Ventimille, Italia... the strangest town I have ever been in. Imagine spending 6 hours driving around Italy searching for A PLACE, ANY PLACE, THAT MAKES LASAGNE, MANICOTTI or RAVIOI! And NEVER finding one? In 6 hours? How's that for unusual?
> 
> Idiotic name, too... it means "2000" in Italian (right?)
> ...



Uck.  After reading that Calvin and Hobbes cartoon about manicotti, I've always had an aversion to them for some reason.  I've tried them and they're fine, but I just get a bad reaction because of that cartoon. 

By the way, you don't need to spend six hours driving around to find good food.  Every restaurant makes some good kind of pasta, and they almost always have ravioli.  As for manicotti, I'm not even sure if that's Italian, because in most of my experiences, I haven't had them at my relatives' house or at many restaurants.

Anyway, what's wrong with the name "Ventimille"?  (By the way, yes it does mean 2000.)

Anyway, my word is *annoying*.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

The Annoying Thread!


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

CTT (Close That Thread!)


----------



## macguy17 (May 29, 2002)

CTF


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

CSI


----------



## Chibi15 (May 30, 2002)

SCI


----------



## julguribye (May 30, 2002)

sci-fi


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2002)

Hi-fi


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

HDTV


----------



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

Expensive.


----------



## twyg (May 30, 2002)

my car


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

Getting a driver's license in 5 months


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Getting a driver's license in 7 months


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

Two months older than MacGuy


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2002)

Geriatric


----------



## dlookus (May 30, 2002)

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

Washed up?


----------



## wdw_ (May 30, 2002)

Dio (The band)


----------



## simX (May 30, 2002)

Dior

(that's some sort of perfume, right?)


----------



## dlookus (May 30, 2002)

Eeyore


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

Pooh

(Dior is short for Christian Dior, a designer who does perfumes, clothes, accessories.)


----------



## dlookus (May 30, 2002)

Boy. You opened the door with that one Ed.


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

cats

(have to keep the doors closed to certain rooms, but they rush in when you "open the door" )


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2002)

Sneaky


----------



## JohnnyV (May 30, 2002)

ninja


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2002)

Shinobi


----------



## simX (May 30, 2002)

black Apple ninjas (if you read AtAT you'll know what I'm talking about)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 30, 2002)

The Karate Kid!


----------



## dlookus (May 30, 2002)

Wax on. Wax off.


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

repetition

(did you like how i closed that open door? )


----------



## wdw_ (May 30, 2002)

repetition


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)




----------



## dlookus (May 30, 2002)




----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)




----------



## satanicpoptart (May 30, 2002)

no more!


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

no more xoot!


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 30, 2002)

no more poptarts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

tart candies


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

tarts


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

:irc.press3.com 465 xoot :You have been K-lined.
:irc.press3.com NOTICE xoot :*** You are not welcome on this server.
:irc.press3.com NOTICE xoot :*** K-lined for (the tart) (2002/05/30 19.44)


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

felines


----------



## twyg (May 30, 2002)

The Pride of Chanur


----------



## macguy17 (May 30, 2002)

Dutch Pride


----------



## edX (May 31, 2002)

dutch date


----------



## Klink (May 31, 2002)

a cold shower


----------



## roger (May 31, 2002)

broken heating


----------



## Bluefusion (May 31, 2002)

Broken coffeemakers


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

broken DVD player!!!  (my P.O.S dvd player died on my G4.)


----------



## roger (May 31, 2002)

VCD


----------



## dlookus (May 31, 2002)

Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## lonny (May 31, 2002)

Romans


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2002)

Orgy


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

whores


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2002)

Boobies


----------



## dlookus (May 31, 2002)

Booby trap


----------



## roger (May 31, 2002)

Hunter

dlookus - when you think of boobies, you then think of booby trap? What is going on there? Did your mother hurt you or something when you were a baby?


----------



## vic (May 31, 2002)

Quake III


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 31, 2002)

halo   (again)


----------



## simX (May 31, 2002)

Fscking Microsoft (I doubt Halo will ever come out for the Mac because Bungie is owned by Microsoft, despite any things that Bungie developers say)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2002)

Pain


----------



## dlookus (May 31, 2002)

Using Macromedia Products

Hey I'm just trying to keep this thread from deteriorating into fart jokes.


----------



## edX (May 31, 2002)

pirates

(actually, Booby Trap is a popular name for strip joints so the association seems pretty legit to me)


----------



## dlookus (May 31, 2002)

Captain Morgan


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2002)

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## bubbajim (May 31, 2002)

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## edX (May 31, 2002)

Subaru


----------



## bubbajim (May 31, 2002)

sidekick


----------



## macguy17 (May 31, 2002)

Robin


----------



## bubbajim (May 31, 2002)

rockin'


----------



## ksuther (May 31, 2002)

rollin'


----------



## bubbajim (May 31, 2002)

pin


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2002)

ATM Machine


----------



## dlookus (May 31, 2002)

Zero Balance


----------



## bubbajim (May 31, 2002)

goose egg


----------



## vic (May 31, 2002)

gold


----------



## bubbajim (May 31, 2002)

finger


----------



## julguribye (May 31, 2002)

toe


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

foot


----------



## wdw_ (May 31, 2002)

inch


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

inchworm


----------



## edX (May 31, 2002)

GARDEN


----------



## macguy17 (May 31, 2002)

Savage Garden


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Green


----------



## Chibi15 (May 31, 2002)

Sage iMacs


----------



## simX (May 31, 2002)

Kermit!


----------



## ksuther (May 31, 2002)

Frog (seems we have been going full circle a lot )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

Toad.


----------



## macguy17 (May 31, 2002)

Annoying little mushroom dude


----------



## bubbajim (May 31, 2002)

Dude your getting a Dell!!!

(Dell)


----------



## macguy17 (May 31, 2002)

MDLarson


----------



## edX (Jun 1, 2002)

God


----------



## julguribye (Jun 1, 2002)

The Devil (I see what's coming next)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 1, 2002)

Pitchforks


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 1, 2002)

Hexley


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

hexen


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

hex


----------



## julguribye (Jun 1, 2002)

bin(ary)


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

/usr/bin


----------



## edX (Jun 1, 2002)

laundry bin


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

lint


----------



## dlookus (Jun 1, 2002)

Dust Bunnies


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

playboy bunnies


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Bunnies That Play


----------



## ksuther (Jun 1, 2002)

Intel (Intel Bunnies)


----------



## edX (Jun 1, 2002)

open space

(one of the intel execs dontes money to preserve open land in the bay area)


----------



## Appletree (Jun 1, 2002)

URL


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Space suit


----------



## julguribye (Jun 1, 2002)

Moby


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

space cadet


----------



## edX (Jun 1, 2002)

Major Tom


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 1, 2002)

Homosexual


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 1, 2002)

Bisexual


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

robosexual


----------



## dlookus (Jun 1, 2002)

PimpBot 5000


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

5000 posts


----------



## edX (Jun 1, 2002)

too soon


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 1, 2002)

by next month


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

by next week


----------



## Valrus (Jun 1, 2002)

oh dear god no


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

insanity


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 1, 2002)

xoot the insane poster


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 1, 2002)

Poster... *art*.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

*POPTART!*


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 1, 2002)

Toaster!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 1, 2002)

*AFTER DARK *


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 1, 2002)

Dark Castle.  (i think there is an OS X version out now)


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 1, 2002)

Castlevania! GBA or oldschool.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 1, 2002)

Dracula


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

giv'me a bride!!!!

(its from a dracula movie)


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 2, 2002)

Bride? Hmm... *Mail order*!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 2, 2002)

Cardboard Cutout


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

TPTLIAB

anybody know what that means?


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 2, 2002)

Apparant Gibberish.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Unapparent


----------



## tagliatelle (Jun 2, 2002)

piece


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

KARA (the radio station that was)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

hot girl (no, really)


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

Natalie Portman

(wow, this thread hasn't changed a bit )


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

porterhouse.... (im hungery)


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 2, 2002)

Going for the obvious... STEAK!


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Non-ground meat


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 2, 2002)

Red meat


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

flesh


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 2, 2002)

Braiiiinnssssss


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

frankinstien (macguy-lololol made me laugh)


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

Vampires


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Blood-red


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

Awww, why does everyone immediately associate vampires with blood? Come on, be more inventive.

*Bloody Mary*


----------



## simX (Jun 2, 2002)

Disgusting drink

(has anyone noticed that this thread has the highest post:view ratio?  )


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Dog ****


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 2, 2002)

chocolate ice cream (it only happened once!!!)

EDIT: J/K!!! That never happened.


----------



## edX (Jun 2, 2002)

cookies and cream ice cream


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 2, 2002)

My favorite


----------



## edX (Jun 3, 2002)

pralines and cream ice cream (from baskins robbins)


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 3, 2002)

Rum raisin...

I know some people hate it, but I think it's YUMMY!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 3, 2002)

great


----------



## edX (Jun 3, 2002)

balls o'fire


----------



## julguribye (Jun 3, 2002)

meat-balls


----------



## ksuther (Jun 3, 2002)

spaghetti


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

italian food


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 3, 2002)

tortolini


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

noodles


----------



## ksuther (Jun 3, 2002)

macaroni and cheese.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

Kraft EasyMac


----------



## ksuther (Jun 3, 2002)

"Everything is easier on a Mac"


----------



## lonny (Jun 3, 2002)

"Think different"


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 3, 2002)

Stop thinking


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

Mental Block


----------



## dlookus (Jun 3, 2002)

Cognipation


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 3, 2002)

Perspiration


----------



## simX (Jun 3, 2002)

Grr.  It's spelled "tortellini", not "tortolini".  At least spell it right.  And just so everyone knows, meatballs are NOT Italian food  they're the worst thing ever created to go on top of pasta.

Anyway, here's my word:

procrastination

(Genius is 5% inspiration, 5% perspiration, 90% procrastination)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 3, 2002)

that word proconifies my *school year*


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 3, 2002)

ditto


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 3, 2002)

Agreement


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 3, 2002)

End-User License Agreement (EULA)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

Windows Product Activation (WPA)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 3, 2002)

Unreliable (U)


----------



## julguribye (Jun 3, 2002)

Windows (&%#$")


----------



## dlookus (Jun 3, 2002)

Blue Screen


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 3, 2002)

Spinning BeachBall of Death

(Blue screen of death=BSOD beachball=SBOD?


----------



## dricci (Jun 3, 2002)

Hard Disk Plate.

(UGH, You must be on LSD if you think that's a Beachball...)


----------



## dlookus (Jun 3, 2002)

Whine


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

Cry


----------



## edX (Jun 3, 2002)

hallucinate


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 3, 2002)

shrooms


----------



## dlookus (Jun 3, 2002)

Truffles


----------



## edX (Jun 3, 2002)

yummy


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Tasteful


----------



## dlookus (Jun 3, 2002)

Boring


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Non-insane posting


----------



## edX (Jun 3, 2002)

mixed up ideas of the world

(really more of a reply to the last 2 combined associations)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 3, 2002)

twix mix


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 3, 2002)

Chex Mix


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 3, 2002)

Twix Mix ??


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 3, 2002)

primus mix  (twix mix is off a commercial for the candy bar twix)


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 3, 2002)

Ahhh....My word is:

Primates


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Mesopotamia


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 4, 2002)

Messy Potatos


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

lol, "mash potatoes"


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 4, 2002)

Flash manatos


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

flash gordon


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 4, 2002)

Fireworks MX


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 4, 2002)

Fourth of July


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 4, 2002)

Ohio, the state where fireworks are illegal but everyone buys them anyway


Lets see them put that on a license plate!!


----------



## Winblows (Jun 4, 2002)

declaration of independence


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 4, 2002)

United States


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 4, 2002)

Freedom!


----------



## Winblows (Jun 4, 2002)

william wallace


----------



## edX (Jun 4, 2002)

human rights


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

animal rights


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 4, 2002)

mmmm.....Horse meat....




(or glue....mmmmm....)



(j/k, yesh lighten up!)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 4, 2002)

elmers glue


----------



## Winblows (Jun 4, 2002)

elmer fudd


----------



## edX (Jun 4, 2002)

wabbits


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

RabidSquirrrel


----------



## julguribye (Jun 4, 2002)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Winblows (Jun 4, 2002)

daffy duck


----------



## Chibi15 (Jun 4, 2002)

*Darwin* (Darwin Duck)


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

Hexley


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

Well, we're back to *Hexadecimal*.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

that cool cartoon *show*


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

snow


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

iMac
(REBOOT FOREVER! YEAH!!!)


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

Adium (iMac -> iChat -> AIM -> Adium)


----------



## ksuther (Jun 4, 2002)

Duck


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

Hexley


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 4, 2002)

Dr. Huxtable

(The Cosby Show)


----------



## edX (Jun 4, 2002)

Jello pudding


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 4, 2002)

Cigars


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

explosion
(Sum of All Fears thing(


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

xoot (Insane Posts Explosion)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

zut (how i thought xoots name was pronouced)


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

bizzarre


----------



## dlookus (Jun 4, 2002)

Bizzarro


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 4, 2002)

superman


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 4, 2002)

The Eminem Show


(Superman is a terrible song on that cd)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 4, 2002)

bad music


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

pirated


----------



## xoot (Jun 4, 2002)

ship


----------



## edX (Jun 4, 2002)

wreck


----------



## ksuther (Jun 4, 2002)

AquaChat (is a wreck)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 4, 2002)

Pull out the cannon boys
Steal us some wine
Puff Tijuana Smalls
*SHAKE HANDS WITH BEEF*


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 4, 2002)

Once Again, *huh?*


----------



## Klink (Jun 4, 2002)

Play it again Sam.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 4, 2002)

Player Piano


----------



## simX (Jun 4, 2002)

PlayerPro (some nice music software)


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

er um... SoundStudio


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 4, 2002)

StoneStudio


(I really think they should change the name of that )


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2002)

A hard place to rock.

Ok, that was bad.


----------



## lonny (Jun 5, 2002)

Michael Jacskon

(very very bad!)


----------



## roger (Jun 5, 2002)

bubbles


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 5, 2002)

bath (?)


----------



## mum4d (Jun 5, 2002)

!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2002)

Stinky pinky


----------



## ksuther (Jun 5, 2002)

tinky winky


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2002)

Teletubbies


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 5, 2002)

PBS


----------



## ksuther (Jun 5, 2002)

Demonic (we seem to relate a lot of things to demons don't we? )


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2002)

Hades


----------



## Klink (Jun 5, 2002)

Pluto


----------



## roger (Jun 5, 2002)

neptune (guess what is coming next?)


----------



## Winblows (Jun 5, 2002)

uranus (pronounced  your-ahh-ness)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 5, 2002)

ZEUS (top that )


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Hephaestus spl?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

hepatitis b


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 5, 2002)

gonorrhea


----------



## ksuther (Jun 5, 2002)

STD's (we go full circle every 60 posts or so...)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2002)

Penis... hehe...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

falic


----------



## Klink (Jun 5, 2002)

Freud's cigar.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2002)

Oedipus complex


----------



## Klink (Jun 5, 2002)

Elektra Complex. Let's not forget the ladies.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2002)

Carmen Electra


----------



## Winblows (Jun 5, 2002)

the mating habits of the earthbound human


----------



## edX (Jun 5, 2002)

fascinating


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2002)

Facilitating


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Reticulating Splines


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 5, 2002)

Spineless embryo


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

invertabrit


----------



## alexachucarro (Jun 5, 2002)

Shark


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

GameShark


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

gameboy


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Nintendo


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 5, 2002)

Cubed


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

squared


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 5, 2002)

the fourth root of 53


----------



## dlookus (Jun 5, 2002)

root canal


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Whirrrrrrrr (the sound a dentist's tool makes)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

whaaaa (baby crying noise)


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

wah-wah


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 5, 2002)

guitar


----------



## sithious (Jun 5, 2002)

hendrix


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

curse (hendrix -ndri -> hex -> curse)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

curse me for not going to *bed* 3 hours ago.


----------



## simX (Jun 5, 2002)

It's *log*, it's loooog.  It's big, it's heavy, it's wood!  It's looooog, it's loooog.  It's better than bad, it's good!

(I dunno WHY I thought of that, but I did.   )


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

Ittttt... Rolls down stairs alone or in pairs, ti rolls over your neighbors dog. Its good for a snack, it fits on your back, its log, log ,log. Its log, its log, its better than bad, its good. Its log, its log, you better get a log, everyone wants a log, log log log log log. etc. =)

My word is Happy Happy Joy Joy.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 6, 2002)

Chihuahua


----------



## roger (Jun 6, 2002)

taco bell


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 6, 2002)

Rowrowrowrewrewrewrewrewrewa! Arfarfarfarfarfarf! *jump jump jump jump* Rorowrowrowrowrow!

Goddamn, I hate those things.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 6, 2002)

rats


----------



## googolplex (Jun 6, 2002)

mice


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 6, 2002)

3 blind ones


----------



## roger (Jun 6, 2002)

macbeth


----------



## julguribye (Jun 6, 2002)

macbath


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

McChicken (mmmmm )


----------



## mum4d (Jun 6, 2002)

Mc Donalds ---- BIG *MAC*


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 6, 2002)

BURGER KING's Backyard Griller


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

Shaq


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

teh ShaqPack 

(whatever happened to those nice jalapeno poppers that BK had??? the god rid of the taty spicy stuff and kept the bland mozarela sticks  )


----------



## Winblows (Jun 6, 2002)

jumbo jack


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 6, 2002)

Jack in the Box! Resturaunt


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 6, 2002)

jake and jill went up the *hill*


----------



## Winblows (Jun 6, 2002)

mike judge (king of the hill)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 6, 2002)

Butthead


----------



## julguribye (Jun 6, 2002)

Beavis


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

Beavis and Butthead Do America


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 6, 2002)

Debbie Does (noun)...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 6, 2002)

xes  (in ancient greak that means 666) or you could read it as sex backwards...


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

Debbie Doll

(real name of a girl i dated once )


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 6, 2002)

Barbie doll


----------



## simX (Jun 6, 2002)

plastic (in more ways than one)


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

er um... Britney Spears


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 6, 2002)

Several came to mind....pick you favorite



Fake boobs/s|ut/wh0re/can't sing/lair




(can you tell I don't like her that much? )


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 6, 2002)

hot girl...


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 6, 2002)

Gillian Anderson



I just noticed you can type in colors (colours)


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

red


----------



## ksuther (Jun 6, 2002)

my favorite color


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

Green


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 6, 2002)

envy


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 6, 2002)

navy


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 6, 2002)

yvan eht nioj


----------



## edX (Jun 7, 2002)

high school drop out


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *high school drop out *



Burnt Out Junkie


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 7, 2002)

Awwww, Ed, you didn't get the Simpsons reference  lol

Well, we just have to go where it leads us.

Bottles of Zyme (anyone played Deus Ex)


----------



## mum4d (Jun 7, 2002)

10 Green Bottles standing on the wall
10 Green Bottles standing on the wall
And if one green bottle should accidentally fall
Therell be 9 green bottles standing on the wall


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 7, 2002)

Long trip


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 7, 2002)

long flight


----------



## Winblows (Jun 7, 2002)

first class


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 7, 2002)

first lay


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 7, 2002)

Too quick


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 7, 2002)

Slow on the uptake


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 7, 2002)

Quick on the downstroke


----------



## Winblows (Jun 7, 2002)

fast on the take down


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 7, 2002)

handcuffs ( ?!?!?! )


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 7, 2002)

They're everywhere


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 7, 2002)

No privacy


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 7, 2002)

No Sanctuary


----------



## Winblows (Jun 7, 2002)

Save me jebus!


----------



## twyg (Jun 7, 2002)

greyhound


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 7, 2002)

das hund


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 7, 2002)

dachshund




> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> * yvan eht nioj *


Great quote from the episode where Bart, Milhouse, Nelson and Ralph form a boy band and the phrase "Join the navy" is put into their song backwards.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 7, 2002)

Weiner


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 7, 2002)

hoooooooot dawg! (fat, sweaty, old, southern man voice)

btw i just noticed i started page 100 waho!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 7, 2002)

Shoo doggie!


----------



## Winblows (Jun 7, 2002)

scooby doo


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 7, 2002)

bad movie


----------



## Winblows (Jun 7, 2002)

scary movie 2


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 7, 2002)

Creepshow


----------



## xoot (Jun 7, 2002)

xootshow


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 7, 2002)

dutch-boys are the dictators of the world.  (this is what WinMe does to you)


----------



## xoot (Jun 7, 2002)

russian-boys


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 8, 2002)

Norveeedish Girls


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## julguribye (Jun 8, 2002)

lucky (because I live in norway)
(and it's spelled "Norwegian" nummi)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *lucky (because I live in norway)
> (and it's spelled "Norwegian" nummi) *



unlucky (because I live in Ohio)

(and I know its spelled "Norwegian".  Little Jokey)


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 8, 2002)

illegal fireworks (because I live in Ohio)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2002)

Chinese new year
-- or --
greek easter
(they use lots of fireworks )


----------



## edX (Jun 8, 2002)

Chinatown


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 8, 2002)

Chinese food.....mmmmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 8, 2002)

General Tso Chicken

(SP?  )


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 8, 2002)

Sweet and Sour chicken....mmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 8, 2002)

gunna need xtra toilet paper tonight


----------



## simX (Jun 9, 2002)

nummi's *TP-ing* somebody's house.


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

summer


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 9, 2002)

beach


----------



## simX (Jun 9, 2002)

Thursday (I went to the beach on Thursday... it was fun, too  )


----------



## xoot (Jun 9, 2002)

Earth Demolished (from _The Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams)


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 9, 2002)

What is 6X9? 42


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

Jepordy


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 9, 2002)

TV


----------



## ksuther (Jun 9, 2002)

stupid shows


----------



## julguribye (Jun 9, 2002)

Ricky Lake


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 9, 2002)

Jerry Springer


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 9, 2002)

"Too Hot For TV!" videotape series


----------



## simX (Jun 9, 2002)

annoying infomercials


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

Miss Cleo


----------



## ksuther (Jun 9, 2002)

liar


----------



## dlookus (Jun 9, 2002)

Rail


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 9, 2002)

Skateboard


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 9, 2002)

Grinding


(in more than one way )


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 9, 2002)

Coffee


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 9, 2002)

Tall caramel machioto decaf


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 9, 2002)

French Vanilla


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

coffeeeeeeee. mmmm. hazelnut creamer. mmmm.


----------



## simX (Jun 10, 2002)

addictive and unhealthy substance (coffee)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *addictive and unhealthy substance (coffee) *



 addictive and unhealthy substance (Mountain Dew)


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 10, 2002)

Caffeine


----------



## ksuther (Jun 10, 2002)

chocolate


----------



## Chibi15 (Jun 10, 2002)

sweet


----------



## ksuther (Jun 10, 2002)

sour


----------



## sithious (Jun 10, 2002)

censorship


----------



## Chibi15 (Jun 10, 2002)

Lemons


----------



## mum4d (Jun 10, 2002)

mellons


----------



## roger (Jun 10, 2002)

toe sucking (reference to David Mellor for all you in UK).

Sithious - like it.  

R.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 10, 2002)

queer


----------



## simX (Jun 10, 2002)

weird


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 10, 2002)

Beers and Steers


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 10, 2002)

Rodeo


----------



## julguribye (Jun 10, 2002)

cowboy


----------



## Chibi15 (Jun 10, 2002)

Cow


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 10, 2002)

beef


----------



## julguribye (Jun 11, 2002)

steak


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 11, 2002)

A1 (Steak sauce)


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

country ham. mmm.


----------



## mum4d (Jun 11, 2002)

green eggs and ham


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

the cat in the hat


----------



## ksuther (Jun 11, 2002)

Dr. Sueus (spelling? )


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 11, 2002)

Jim Carey


----------



## roger (Jun 11, 2002)

Royal Pain-in-the-(_)(_)

Thanks bubbajim


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 11, 2002)

bum  (yes this can apply to either the rear-end or myself, which ever way you look at it )


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 11, 2002)

misalnious debris


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 11, 2002)

Shrapnel


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

"bad things man, bad things"


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 11, 2002)

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 11, 2002)

crime


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 11, 2002)

Robocop


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

Moderator


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

Salad Shooter


----------



## ksuther (Jun 12, 2002)

Salad dressing.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

Ranch


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 12, 2002)

Mustang


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

Porsche


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 12, 2002)

McLaren F1


----------



## roger (Jun 12, 2002)

lampost (around which a mclaren was famously wrapped)


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 12, 2002)

singing in the rain


----------



## edX (Jun 12, 2002)

Gene Kelly


----------



## xoot (Jun 12, 2002)

Jeans


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 12, 2002)

work clothes


----------



## edX (Jun 12, 2002)

my armani suit that i got at goodwill


----------



## xoot (Jun 12, 2002)

badwill


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 12, 2002)

Bad Religion


----------



## lonny (Jun 13, 2002)

Moby


----------



## edX (Jun 13, 2002)

Grape


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 13, 2002)

Gilbert


----------



## twyg (Jun 13, 2002)

Sullivan


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

Mike Wazowski


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 13, 2002)

Monsters


PS. His name is spelled Mike Wazowski


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

M


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 13, 2002)

Eminem


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

e-xoot


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 13, 2002)

insanity


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

InsanitySE


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 14, 2002)

Mac SE


----------



## edX (Jun 14, 2002)

see Mac


----------



## twyg (Jun 14, 2002)

see Mac run


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 14, 2002)

see windows break


----------



## ksuther (Jun 14, 2002)

blue screen of death


----------



## twyg (Jun 14, 2002)

NT 4.0


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 14, 2002)

Windows 3.1


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 14, 2002)

DOS Front End


----------



## xoot (Jun 14, 2002)

LDOS (Last Day Of School)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 14, 2002)

homework (or the absence of ~)


----------



## xoot (Jun 14, 2002)

algebra


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 14, 2002)

calculus


----------



## ksuther (Jun 14, 2002)

sir isaac newton.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2002)

apple


----------



## ksuther (Jun 14, 2002)

macintosh


----------



## xoot (Jun 14, 2002)

McIntosh


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 14, 2002)

grannysmith


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 14, 2002)

aunt jemima


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 14, 2002)

big lips


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 14, 2002)

Steven Tyler


----------



## xoot (Jun 15, 2002)

Steve Jobs


----------



## julguribye (Jun 16, 2002)

Phil Schiller


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 16, 2002)

Shickel's Pickles


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 16, 2002)

pickled fussydoo


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

dill


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 16, 2002)

hole


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

fall


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 16, 2002)

spring


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

wintergreen lifesavers


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 16, 2002)

Sparks





(chew them in the dark)


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

dricci v9.9.9.8 (Sparks -> Fire -> Fire v0.31 -> dricci)


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 17, 2002)

member


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 17, 2002)

Flaccid


----------



## roger (Jun 17, 2002)

turgid


----------



## xoot (Jun 17, 2002)

turd (-gi)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 17, 2002)

gi jane


----------



## xoot (Jun 17, 2002)

Get Out (gi jane -> gi -> Get In -> Get Out)


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 17, 2002)

Get Info


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 18, 2002)

Get a life


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 18, 2002)

get a mac


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

*game* (Get A Mac -> GAM -> GAME -> game)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 18, 2002)

11  year old mind


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

xoot

(P.S.: I don't play games much)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 18, 2002)

StarCraft


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 18, 2002)

WCIII


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 18, 2002)

Tornado (WarCraft--Blizard--Storm--Tornado)


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 18, 2002)

spin


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

news with a spin (the xootblog)


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 18, 2002)

perscrutation


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 18, 2002)

confused


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 18, 2002)

Tony Blair


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

Glare


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 18, 2002)

stare


----------



## xoot (Jun 19, 2002)

eyes


----------



## simX (Jun 19, 2002)

www.eye4u.com (an awesome Flash site)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 19, 2002)

MX


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 19, 2002)

PX


----------



## xoot (Jun 19, 2002)

"Don't P on my X and tell me it's Aqua."


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

Capri Sun


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 19, 2002)

juicyliousousness


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

scrumdiddlyumptious


----------



## xoot (Jun 19, 2002)

Arby's 

And i'm still very skinny!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

Papa Gino's (the best Pizza. Period.)


----------



## xoot (Jun 20, 2002)

Italy. (Where there actually is the best pizza... i've went there)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 20, 2002)

GONE ("I've _gone_ there, not went")


----------



## xoot (Jun 20, 2002)

go


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 20, 2002)

gobldygook


----------



## xoot (Jun 20, 2002)

goldy system lockup


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Jun 20, 2002)

goldy locks... (and the three bears)


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

breakfast abduction


----------



## xoot (Jun 21, 2002)

Abduction by xoot!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 21, 2002)

Kidnapped!


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

Iron mask


----------



## edX (Jun 21, 2002)

evil twin


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 21, 2002)

angelicpoptart


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

Delusional personality


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

Me


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

Not guilty, so there


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 21, 2002)

O.J. Simpson


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

(That was quick).

Enron


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 21, 2002)

gouge


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

Spouse 

(???) gouge = spouse - must be getting old


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 21, 2002)

annoyance


----------



## bubbajim (Jun 21, 2002)

Trolls


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

Proletariat


----------



## xoot (Jun 21, 2002)

The Hobbit


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

My feet


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 21, 2002)

smelly


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

Switch

(but not Liza Richardson)


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 21, 2002)

Darkman III 

(just starting - bye for now)


----------



## xoot (Jun 21, 2002)

Darkxoot


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 21, 2002)

annoying

(xoot, stop aiming me all the time! very annoying! leaf me alone! lol, j/k)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 21, 2002)

dial up internet


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 21, 2002)

slow


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 21, 2002)

poke


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 22, 2002)

-ohuntas


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 22, 2002)

Tonto


----------



## julguribye (Jun 22, 2002)

Toronto


----------



## ksuther (Jun 22, 2002)

Canada


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 22, 2002)

North America


----------



## xoot (Jun 22, 2002)

Silicon Valley


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 22, 2002)

Beach & billy


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 22, 2002)

beachball


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 23, 2002)

Britney Spears

Matthew

:: inlineguy.com  ::


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 23, 2002)

spotlight


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 23, 2002)

Sun Spot


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 23, 2002)

Spot the dog


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 23, 2002)

Scooby Doo


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 23, 2002)

Betty Boop


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 23, 2002)

Big head


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 23, 2002)

big ears


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 23, 2002)

puppies


----------



## ksuther (Jun 23, 2002)

dog


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 23, 2002)

street lamp


----------



## edX (Jun 23, 2002)

fighting hydrants

(nickname for a set of outfielders for the SF Giants a few years back)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 23, 2002)

Fighting Irish


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 24, 2002)

The Anthem Runners


----------



## xoot (Jun 24, 2002)

Phidippides (did I spell it right?)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 24, 2002)

Hippocratic oath


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 24, 2002)

Dr. Evil


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 24, 2002)

Evil petting Zoo


Matthew


:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 24, 2002)

llama 



(a guy I work with has 3 dogs, 2 cats, 13 ferrets, two horses, a sheep, and a llama, and will be getting a pet pig soon too; I told him today he should open a petting zoo to make some extra money ; his wife loves animals)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 24, 2002)

2000 battery chilian llamas


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 24, 2002)

2003 flying rabid toothpicks on steroids


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 24, 2002)

back zits


Matthew

:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 25, 2002)

backstreetboys


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 25, 2002)

uhm no.


----------



## xoot (Jun 25, 2002)

satan: 100% loser


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 26, 2002)

satanicpoptart: 100% loser


just kidding


----------



## xoot (Jun 27, 2002)

lauzer


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 27, 2002)

Schnauzer


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 28, 2002)

Baron von Schtinkentrausers


----------



## Inline_guy (Jun 30, 2002)

Van Trap family Singers


Matthew

:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 30, 2002)

dead (like these forums)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 30, 2002)

Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## Inline_guy (Jul 1, 2002)

Resident Evil


Matthew


:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## azosx (Jul 1, 2002)

Carracho


----------



## xoot (Jul 1, 2002)

IRC


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 1, 2002)

eps


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 1, 2002)

fqt


----------



## xoot (Jul 1, 2002)

jCn3ieM4as2e6 (fqt encrypted with my perl password encryption utility, pmkpasswd, which will probably soon appear in The Perl IRC Daemon)


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 2, 2002)

encrusted


----------



## simX (Jul 23, 2002)

Butterfinger (I dunno why I thought of that from "encrusted")




Can this thread be revived?


----------



## bubbajim (Jul 23, 2002)

Bart Simpson


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 24, 2002)

Lisa II


----------



## ksuther (Jul 24, 2002)

daughter


----------



## ksv (Jul 24, 2002)

boat


----------



## Snowball (Jul 24, 2002)

sail


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 24, 2002)

STERN!


----------



## twyg (Jul 24, 2002)

howard


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 24, 2002)

Hogarth


----------



## edX (Jul 24, 2002)

Hogwarts


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 24, 2002)

Moles


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 25, 2002)

Ratty


----------



## twyg (Jul 25, 2002)

Chocolate Frog


----------



## ksv (Jul 25, 2002)

North European mythology


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 25, 2002)

Thor


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

Iron Man


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Black Sabath


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

Electric Funeral
(I like Black Sabbath )


----------



## ksv (Jul 25, 2002)

CD cover


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 25, 2002)

DVD


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Evil Dead II


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 26, 2002)

PageMaker

(!!!!)


----------



## ksv (Jul 26, 2002)

Chocolate pie


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 26, 2002)

This isn't an entry. 

ksv has thrown what I am pleased to call my mind: how do get Chocolate pie from PageMaker?

Oh, I just thought - it couldn't be a polite reference to sh*t, could it? That I would understand


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Custard Pie


YUMMY!!!


----------



## ksv (Jul 26, 2002)

Car park


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 26, 2002)

Sparc


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Spyro


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 26, 2002)

Spirograph

(This is becoming a niche thread - we're down to a few hard-core people!)


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2002)

protractor


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 26, 2002)

Protozoa


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2002)

protegie


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 26, 2002)

oily rag


----------



## Inline_guy (Jul 26, 2002)

my hair



Matthew

:: inlineguy.com ::


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 26, 2002)

Glue!


----------



## bubbajim (Jul 26, 2002)

horse


----------



## ksv (Jul 26, 2002)

Apple


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 26, 2002)

Acid


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jul 27, 2002)

beaker


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 28, 2002)

Muppets


----------



## julguribye (Jul 28, 2002)

kermit


----------



## bubbajim (Jul 28, 2002)

raindow connection


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 28, 2002)

lepercons


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 29, 2002)

Leopardskin


----------



## ksv (Jul 29, 2002)

Chocolate pie


----------



## julguribye (Jul 29, 2002)

American Pie


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 29, 2002)

good movie

(i wanted to say "This one time, at band camp...")


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 29, 2002)

Toomanypies


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Shoefly Pie


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 30, 2002)

"don't bother me, i'm eating"


----------



## Zaphod_B (Jul 30, 2002)

hungry


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 30, 2002)

hungry Jack home style dinners (don't ask)


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 30, 2002)

Sinners


----------



## Zaphod_B (Jul 30, 2002)

salvation


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 30, 2002)

decisions


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Choices


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 31, 2002)

Females


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 31, 2002)

perfume


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 31, 2002)

Pansy


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 1, 2002)

lilly


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 1, 2002)

Piccadilly


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 1, 2002)

Circus


----------



## ksv (Aug 1, 2002)

Chocolate pie


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 1, 2002)

Tweety Pie


----------



## MacDeb (Aug 1, 2002)

birdie


----------



## themacko (Aug 1, 2002)

middle finger


----------



## MacDeb (Aug 1, 2002)

thumb


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 1, 2002)

digit


----------



## ksv (Aug 1, 2002)

LCD


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 1, 2002)

pixshelated'sh hic


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 1, 2002)

JPEG


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 1, 2002)

beg


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 1, 2002)

hobos


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 2, 2002)

train


----------



## themacko (Aug 2, 2002)

amtrak


----------



## twyg (Aug 2, 2002)

vermonter


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 2, 2002)

vermouth


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 2, 2002)

venerial disease


----------



## themacko (Aug 2, 2002)

UofA girls   (just kidding!)


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 2, 2002)

Hometown gal


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 2, 2002)

Country girl


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Johnny Cash


----------



## rw (Aug 2, 2002)

Roseann Cash


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 2, 2002)

money


----------



## bubbajim (Aug 2, 2002)

fetti


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 2, 2002)

Boba Fett


----------



## julguribye (Aug 3, 2002)

Pizza


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 3, 2002)

yes please


----------



## ksv (Aug 3, 2002)

Chocolate pie


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 3, 2002)

ksv

(Yes, I did notice!)


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 5, 2002)

KFC


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 5, 2002)

rubber


----------



## boi (Aug 5, 2002)

welcome back, kotter.


----------



## julguribye (Aug 5, 2002)

"I'll be back"


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 6, 2002)

Raybans


----------



## iMan (Aug 6, 2002)

Top Gun


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 6, 2002)

Howitzer


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 6, 2002)

tank


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 6, 2002)

tanks for the memory


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 6, 2002)

fish


----------



## dillacom (Aug 7, 2002)

view 10000  
damn!


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tk4two1 _
> *fish *


Pacific Ocean


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 8, 2002)

deep thinking


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 8, 2002)

Jack Handey


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 8, 2002)

SNL!!


----------



## dillacom (Aug 8, 2002)

Kids in the hall


----------



## satanicpoptart (Aug 9, 2002)

good comedy


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 9, 2002)

Python


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 9, 2002)

Constrictor


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 9, 2002)

jock strap


----------



## satanicpoptart (Aug 9, 2002)

uncomfurtable


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 9, 2002)

auxiliary


----------



## bubbajim (Aug 9, 2002)

hot poker


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 9, 2002)

The Bishop of Bath and Wells


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 10, 2002)

huh? (thats what comes to mind then i think about that)


----------



## dillacom (Aug 10, 2002)

George Bush


----------



## ksv (Aug 10, 2002)

gah!


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 10, 2002)

leader



> _Originally posted by JetosX _
> *huh? (thats what comes to mind then i think about that) *



Don't you get Blackadder on TV over there? I thought you did.


----------



## julguribye (Aug 10, 2002)

bah!


----------



## ksv (Aug 10, 2002)

booh!


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 11, 2002)

hoo!


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 13, 2002)

baby


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 13, 2002)

dummy


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Screeching weasel


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 15, 2002)

Admin


----------



## Alex (Aug 16, 2002)

Smart


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 16, 2002)

bombs


----------



## bubbajim (Aug 16, 2002)

shell


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 16, 2002)

UNIX


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 16, 2002)

stock market rip-off


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Aug 19, 2002)

Martha Stewart


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 22, 2002)

Dried flower


----------



## tk4two1 (Aug 22, 2002)

Flour


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 22, 2002)

eggs


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Aug 23, 2002)

cake


----------



## julguribye (Aug 23, 2002)

birthday


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 23, 2002)

decrepit


----------



## nexxjenn (Aug 25, 2002)

old


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 25, 2002)

new


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 26, 2002)

infant


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 26, 2002)

milk


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 27, 2002)

silk


----------



## julguribye (Aug 27, 2002)

boxers


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 27, 2002)

wrestlers


----------



## satanicpoptart (Aug 28, 2002)

cromag


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 28, 2002)

extinct


----------



## Androo (Aug 28, 2002)

Penguinn


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 28, 2002)

shame


----------



## Androo (Aug 28, 2002)

Hat


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Aug 28, 2002)

bad hair day


----------



## Androo (Aug 28, 2002)

Monday


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 28, 2002)

The Adams Family


----------



## Androo (Aug 28, 2002)

My friend adam.


----------



## Androo (Aug 28, 2002)

Hates OS X


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 4, 2002)

edit:

whoops,  wrong forum.  sorry


----------



## bubbajim (Sep 4, 2002)

modify


----------



## julguribye (Sep 4, 2002)

change


----------



## r4bid (Sep 4, 2002)

charity   (change jars)


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 5, 2002)

faith


----------



## satanicpoptart (Sep 5, 2002)

jesus


----------



## uoba (Sep 6, 2002)

son


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 6, 2002)

in law


----------



## Androo (Sep 6, 2002)

Jimmy


----------



## Androo (Sep 6, 2002)

penguin
(jimmy the penguin)


----------



## Androo (Sep 6, 2002)

Jimmy eats the penguin


----------



## Androo (Sep 6, 2002)

jimmy eat world


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 7, 2002)

food/androo posts too much (both at the same time   )


----------



## r4bid (Sep 8, 2002)

ok lets take it from penguin to simplify things...

iceberg


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 8, 2002)

Titanic


----------



## Androo (Sep 8, 2002)

Sink


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 9, 2002)

Drudgery


----------



## satanicpoptart (Sep 20, 2002)

drugs? mmmm drugs


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 20, 2002)

narc


----------



## satanicpoptart (Sep 20, 2002)

narcotics? mmmm oxycotin


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 20, 2002)

oxyclean.

I love infomercials


----------



## satanicpoptart (Sep 20, 2002)

oxycaboom!

....

i dont know.


----------



## Androo (Sep 20, 2002)

Penguin


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 20, 2002)

P.O.D.

That band has that song...Boom...ya' know?


----------



## Androo (Sep 20, 2002)

Heaven
(POD stands for payable on death  i think)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Sep 20, 2002)

hell... oooooooooo hellmmm


----------



## Androo (Sep 20, 2002)

That satan guy
he's cool
anyone watch south park?
heheheheheh


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 20, 2002)

Goodbye Blue Sky

the Pink Floyd song that can be heard sang by System of a Down at their concerts or right here:
http://homepage.mac.com/marceline407/.Music/GoodbyeBlueSkyVersion2.mp3


BTW. POD does stand for Payable On death


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 21, 2002)

Yellow Brick Road


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 21, 2002)

Twister

(That machine in the movie "Twister" was named Dorthy)


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 21, 2002)

Accountants!


----------



## Androo (Sep 21, 2002)

Penguins


----------



## satanicpoptart (Sep 22, 2002)

flight


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 22, 2002)

Flap


----------



## Androo (Sep 22, 2002)

cake


----------



## tk4two1 (Sep 24, 2002)

mmm... Frosting


----------



## satanicpoptart (Sep 25, 2002)

winter


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2002)

Hot chocolate


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 25, 2002)

Pizza

(burns my tongue)


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2002)

Alfredo.  

(Italian dishes)


----------



## Androo (Sep 25, 2002)

Europe (italy is in europe)


----------



## r4bid (Sep 25, 2002)

Europa (a moon of Jupiter)


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 26, 2002)

A_L_I_E_N


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 26, 2002)

World War III

PS. Click the  in my sig


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 29, 2002)

Did I hit a word nobody wants to reply to? Sorry?

G.I. Joe


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 29, 2002)

World War III anydaynow


----------



## satanicpoptart (Oct 1, 2002)

because of the UNITED STATES


----------



## boi (Oct 2, 2002)

counterculture.


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 2, 2002)

sub culture

Incidentally, Bill Clinton was employed by the Labour Party for a chat at their Brighton Conference today. I wish I could earn $150,000 that quick. How transparent!


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 2, 2002)

The mole people who live in the center of the Earth!


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 3, 2002)

You're cheating - that's way to many words!

Martians


----------



## satanicpoptart (Oct 3, 2002)

mole people?


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 3, 2002)

confused


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 3, 2002)

New people to windows


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 4, 2002)

blind


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 5, 2002)

"my eyes are dim, i can not see. I have not brought my specks with me!"


----------



## lucasraggers (Oct 5, 2002)

bill gates


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 5, 2002)

Blue?!?


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 5, 2002)

AQUA!


----------



## bubbajim (Oct 5, 2002)

thirsty


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 6, 2002)

what a fish will never be


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 6, 2002)

plankton


----------



## satanicpoptart (Oct 6, 2002)

phish?


----------



## boi (Oct 6, 2002)

high school.


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 6, 2002)

highbrow


----------



## bubbajim (Oct 6, 2002)

Mr. Spock


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 6, 2002)

Santa Claus


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2002)

Snow


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 7, 2002)

Hot cocoa.


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 7, 2002)

savoury


----------



## boi (Oct 7, 2002)

deja vu


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 11, 2002)

a farm down the road who just re-baught the place (and named it Deja vu)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Oct 17, 2002)

how rare!


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 17, 2002)

1234


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 17, 2002)

key of the door


----------



## satanicpoptart (Oct 18, 2002)

puerto


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 18, 2002)

portugal


----------



## RPS (Oct 18, 2002)

Spain


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 18, 2002)

Spanish fly


----------



## RPS (Oct 18, 2002)

tarantula


----------



## Androo (Oct 18, 2002)

Chipmonk


----------



## Androo (Oct 18, 2002)

A chipmunk is a type of spider, no?


----------



## plastic (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Androo52 _
> *Chipmonk *



Cookies 

ps: The last post was a question... so I skipped it.


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 19, 2002)

buns


----------



## Androo (Oct 19, 2002)

hot dogs


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 20, 2002)

Droopy


----------



## satanicpoptart (Oct 20, 2002)

scooby


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 21, 2002)

Dopy


----------



## Xtian (Oct 22, 2002)

Dope


----------



## Lazzo (Nov 4, 2002)

Me


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## Lazzo (Jul 28, 2003)

All this time later - MacLuv certainly put an end to this!


----------



## Arden (Jul 28, 2003)

Got a word?

Here, I'll restart with the original:


*BROWSER*


----------



## ksv (Jul 28, 2003)

Bar


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 28, 2003)

Guinness


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 28, 2003)

BEER


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 28, 2003)

sloshed


----------



## Arden (Jul 28, 2003)

Snow


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 29, 2003)

Columbian


----------



## JML (Jul 29, 2003)

donkey


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 29, 2003)

hairy


----------



## Arden (Jul 29, 2003)

Chest


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 29, 2003)

feel


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

felt


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

feeling


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 30, 2003)

empty


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

full


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

Stomach


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

food


----------



## Mat (Jul 30, 2003)

pie


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

blueberry


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

picking


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

noses


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

I knew it!!

bloody


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

fingers


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

piano


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

sister 

(ugh! I swear she bangs on that thing all day!)


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

lots (I have four)


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

Pity


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

self


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

centered


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

html


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

Safari


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

Apple


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

Windoze


(An Apple a day keeps windows away  )


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

shit


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

poop


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

toilet


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

seat


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 30, 2003)

windows


----------



## Arden (Jul 30, 2003)

doors


----------



## Arden (Jul 30, 2003)

, the

(ha ha ha!)


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

(arden...  )

open


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

shut


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

up


----------



## Ricky (Jul 30, 2003)

ascend


----------



## Arden (Jul 31, 2003)

(dlloyd:  )

heaven


----------



## Lazzo (Jul 31, 2003)

angels


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 31, 2003)

halo


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 31, 2003)

Bungie buyout


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 31, 2003)

(since I don't know what JohnnyV means, I shall respond to nb3004 )

light


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 31, 2003)

Sun


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 31, 2003)

star


----------



## MikeXpop (Jul 31, 2003)

search


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 31, 2003)

lame


----------



## Arden (Jul 31, 2003)

crippled

(dlloyd:  Johnny was talking about Microsoft buying Bungie, who made Halo for Xbox only instead of Mac & PC like promised.)


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 31, 2003)

(**** M$! )

wheelchair


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 1, 2003)

legs


----------



## chevy (Aug 1, 2003)

foot


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 1, 2003)

feet


----------



## Inline_guy (Aug 1, 2003)

meat


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 1, 2003)

bloody


----------



## Arden (Aug 1, 2003)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 1, 2003)

movie


----------



## Ricky (Aug 1, 2003)

Scary Movie
(Two words: it _sucked_.)


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 1, 2003)

(scary: )

nightmare


----------



## Arden (Aug 2, 2003)

Lovecraft


----------



## Easter (Aug 2, 2003)

Tales


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 2, 2003)

Sonic


----------



## Arden (Aug 2, 2003)

hedgehog


----------



## Decado (Aug 2, 2003)

Garden


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 2, 2003)

snails


----------



## Arden (Aug 2, 2003)

*Squish!*


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 2, 2003)

(not 'slow'? )

slugs


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 2, 2003)

salty


----------



## Decado (Aug 3, 2003)

sailors


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 3, 2003)

swearing


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 3, 2003)

F*CK


----------



## Decado (Aug 3, 2003)

Q. Tarantino


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 3, 2003)

Turpentine


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 3, 2003)

Messy


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 3, 2003)

Jonas (my little brother)


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 3, 2003)

Whale


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 3, 2003)

big


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 3, 2003)

medium


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 3, 2003)

rare


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 3, 2003)

mmmm...bloody


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 3, 2003)

endangered


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 3, 2003)

rats


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 3, 2003)

splinter


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 3, 2003)

pizza!


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

pepperoni


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 4, 2003)

good


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

job


----------



## Easter (Aug 4, 2003)

money


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

bags


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 4, 2003)

canvas


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

painter


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 4, 2003)

art


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

starving artist


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 4, 2003)

Musician


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

drummer


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 4, 2003)

rock band


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 4, 2003)

music


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

RIAA


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

blowhard


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 5, 2003)

diehard


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

Bruce


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

juice


----------



## ksv (Aug 5, 2003)

apple


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 5, 2003)

awesome


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

radical


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 5, 2003)

new


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

age


----------



## Arden (Aug 6, 2003)

octagenarion


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 6, 2003)

(arden, you spelled it wrong: 'octogenarian' )

grandpa


----------



## kalantna (Aug 6, 2003)

whitey


----------



## JML (Aug 6, 2003)

ford


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 6, 2003)

rust


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 6, 2003)

blood


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 6, 2003)

lust


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 6, 2003)

greed


----------



## Arden (Aug 6, 2003)

Microshaft


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 6, 2003)

'Microshizzle'


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 6, 2003)

microcosm


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 6, 2003)

Micro-cosmos (movie)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 6, 2003)

Harry Caray


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 7, 2003)

fudal japan


----------



## Arden (Aug 7, 2003)

(*feudal)

samurai


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

Ginsu


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 7, 2003)

Ginseng


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

field


----------



## JML (Aug 7, 2003)

cookies


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

milk


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 7, 2003)

cow


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 7, 2003)

Moose


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

hair


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 7, 2003)

long


----------



## Arden (Aug 7, 2003)

Um... not going there...  

large


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 7, 2003)

(arden.... )

oliphaunt (from LOTR: elephant)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

ears


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 7, 2003)

wax


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 7, 2003)

brazilian body waxing


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

painful


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 8, 2003)

yell


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 8, 2003)

doh!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 8, 2003)

donuts


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 8, 2003)

<editout>dummy</editout>

EDIT: (GIAGUARA!!!!   ) 

jelly


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 8, 2003)

fish


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 8, 2003)

swim


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

mmm... d'oh!nut


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 9, 2003)

wingnut


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 9, 2003)

lugnut


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 9, 2003)

strong


----------



## Trip (Aug 9, 2003)

weak


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 9, 2003)

chin


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 9, 2003)

elbow


----------



## Easter (Aug 9, 2003)

grease


----------



## chevy (Aug 9, 2003)

hair


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 9, 2003)

The Fonz


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

Gary Coleman


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 10, 2003)

the weee flok


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

flak


----------



## Mat (Aug 10, 2003)

jacket


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 10, 2003)

Leather


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 10, 2003)

cow skin


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 10, 2003)

steak


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

barbecue


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 10, 2003)

yummy


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 11, 2003)

nummy


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

Um... raspberry


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 11, 2003)

*That sound made when you stick your tongue out and blow*


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

(That's what I was referring to... as in PBBPBPBT?)

fart


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 11, 2003)

doorknob


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 11, 2003)

tongue piercing


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 11, 2003)

punk


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 11, 2003)

Casbah


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 11, 2003)

(I had to go look this one up, so in interests of fairness, I will put down the first word that popped into my head)

what?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 11, 2003)

i got that from a song by _The Clash_.   oh yeah.....


-up-


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 11, 2003)

nizzle


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 11, 2003)

shizzel


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 11, 2003)

fizzle


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 11, 2003)

ginger


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 11, 2003)

tasty


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 11, 2003)

burger


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

barbecue


----------



## Pumaman (Aug 12, 2003)

steak


----------



## Arden (Aug 12, 2003)

r-r-r-r-r-r-r-ribs!

I want my baby-back-baby-back...


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 12, 2003)

mushrooms


----------



## Mat (Aug 12, 2003)

spots


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 12, 2003)

sauce


----------



## Mat (Aug 12, 2003)

tomato


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 12, 2003)

Pizza


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 12, 2003)

face


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 12, 2003)

plant


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 12, 2003)

green


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 12, 2003)

bean


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 12, 2003)

fart


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 12, 2003)

brian


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 12, 2003)

strain


----------



## Trip (Aug 12, 2003)

constipation


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 12, 2003)

eeeeew!


----------



## Arden (Aug 12, 2003)

Monica Lewinsky(i?)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 12, 2003)

oval


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 12, 2003)

office


----------



## Arden (Aug 12, 2003)

explorer


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 13, 2003)

slow internet


----------



## bookem (Aug 13, 2003)

pipex


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

pipe cleaner


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

crafts


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 13, 2003)

Space


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

project


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

presentation


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

information


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

data


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 13, 2003)

node


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

kazaa


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

Free


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

press


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

play


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

ground


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

The Black Wire Dang It!!!


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 13, 2003)

?
zero


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

hero


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

Nickelback


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

music


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

Ego Brain


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

<edit>A little behind the times, I am</edit>Chopin

high opinion


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

myself


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

you


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

suck


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

baby


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

tasty

(Doh! You beat me!)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

cakes


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

chocolate


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

white


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

wine


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

vino


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

What?


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

Who?


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

Where?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

bear,   (expecting when weren't you)


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

cute (I LOVE bears )


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

zoot


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

Huh?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

photograph


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

photographer


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

camera


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

digital


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

video


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

(arden  rights)

movie


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

show


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

off


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

pants


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

on fire


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

forest


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

smoky


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 13, 2003)

smokey


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

Lessee... bear's been used...

prevention!


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

rubber


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 13, 2003)

ducky


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

tub


----------



## Xeiliex (Aug 13, 2003)

Bath


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 13, 2003)

grime


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

grit


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 14, 2003)

uranium


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

...

plutonium


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 14, 2003)

infidel


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 14, 2003)

unstable


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 15, 2003)

eastern power grid ^,^


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 15, 2003)

it'stheendoftheworld!


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 15, 2003)

R.E.M.


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 15, 2003)

acronym


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

synonym


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 15, 2003)

antecedent


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 15, 2003)

blah....english


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 15, 2003)

uppity


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

snootish

(I don't care if it's a word or not!)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 15, 2003)

tootish


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 15, 2003)

Tutti Fruity


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

Jelly Belly


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 15, 2003)

sick


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 15, 2003)

awesome


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 15, 2003)

radical


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 15, 2003)

Dude.....


----------



## Androo (Aug 16, 2003)

Sweet!

(dude where's my car, amazing movie! gonna watch it tonite!)


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2003)

little


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

miniature


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 16, 2003)

golf


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

Putt Putt


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 16, 2003)

three


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

kings


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 16, 2003)

of


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

off


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2003)

on


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 16, 2003)

Open


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

graphics library


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 16, 2003)

photoshop


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 16, 2003)

birddog


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 16, 2003)

clownfish


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 16, 2003)

Coral reef


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 16, 2003)

turtles


----------



## Mat (Aug 16, 2003)

shells


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 16, 2003)

*BOOM*


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 16, 2003)

hulk


----------



## Mat (Aug 16, 2003)

hulkaros


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 16, 2003)

many


----------



## Ugg (Aug 16, 2003)

some


----------



## Ricky (Aug 16, 2003)

sum


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 16, 2003)

sumit


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 16, 2003)

Mountain


----------



## Ricky (Aug 16, 2003)

Pikes Peak

(Big gorgeous peak I live by, unfortunately I don't have a good photo...  Do a Google image search and you'll find plenty)


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Bryce Canyon


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 17, 2003)

software


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 17, 2003)

hardware


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2003)

cpu


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 17, 2003)

G5


----------



## Mat (Aug 17, 2003)

G4


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 17, 2003)

G3


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 17, 2003)

Blue and White


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 17, 2003)

mirrored


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 17, 2003)

Window


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 17, 2003)

blaster


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

phaser


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 17, 2003)

Dazer


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 17, 2003)

confused


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

lost


----------



## Mat (Aug 18, 2003)

found


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 18, 2003)

kid


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 18, 2003)

child


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 18, 2003)

candy


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 18, 2003)

kane


----------



## MrNivit1 (Aug 19, 2003)

lane


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 19, 2003)

bowel


----------



## MrNivit1 (Aug 19, 2003)

colon


----------



## Mat (Aug 19, 2003)

stolen


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 19, 2003)

nicked


----------



## Arden (Aug 19, 2003)

scratched


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 19, 2003)

dime


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 19, 2003)

nickle


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 19, 2003)

bicker


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 19, 2003)

Frickers


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 19, 2003)

crackers


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 19, 2003)

White


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 19, 2003)

riot


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 19, 2003)

recite


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 19, 2003)

poem


----------



## Arden (Aug 19, 2003)

incite


----------



## MrNivit1 (Aug 19, 2003)

recite


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 19, 2003)

dance


----------



## Mat (Aug 20, 2003)

prance


----------



## Arden (Aug 20, 2003)

prank


----------



## Mat (Aug 20, 2003)

stank


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 20, 2003)

rank


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 20, 2003)

deer


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 20, 2003)

durr!


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 20, 2003)

mistake


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 20, 2003)

dumb*ss


----------



## seann (Aug 20, 2003)

forman


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 20, 2003)

Green

(Red Green Show)


----------



## MrNivit1 (Aug 20, 2003)

Blue

(Red, Green, Blue; RGB)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 20, 2003)

Van Gogh


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 20, 2003)

sun flowers


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 20, 2003)

Seeds


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 20, 2003)

tasty


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 21, 2003)

yummy!!!


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2003)

(hmm... did "nummy" already, AFAICR...)

delish


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 21, 2003)

bunny


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2003)

wabbit


----------



## tree (Aug 21, 2003)

magic


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2003)

mystic


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 21, 2003)

weirdo


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 21, 2003)

Me


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 21, 2003)

Myself


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 21, 2003)

movie


----------



## Arden (Aug 22, 2003)

The Matrix


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 22, 2003)

Reloaded


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 22, 2003)

fired


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 22, 2003)

off


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 22, 2003)

Down


----------



## chevy (Aug 22, 2003)

Virus


----------



## Arden (Aug 22, 2003)

worm


----------



## MrNivit1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Sobig.f


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 22, 2003)

Windows


----------



## Mat (Aug 22, 2003)

sucks


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 22, 2003)

hoover


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 23, 2003)

Hover

(speaking of hovering, check out http://www.thinktwisted.com and click lifters) [/shameless plug]


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

Gravity.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 23, 2003)

Relativity


----------



## Mat (Aug 23, 2003)

theory (of)


----------



## Androo (Aug 23, 2003)

Idea


----------



## Mat (Aug 23, 2003)

think


----------



## Androo (Aug 23, 2003)

differents


----------



## chevy (Aug 23, 2003)

schrödinger


----------



## Arden (Aug 23, 2003)

dam


----------



## chevy (Aug 23, 2003)

it


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 23, 2003)

ain't


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 23, 2003)

working


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 23, 2003)

Clown


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 23, 2003)

scary


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 23, 2003)

Hairy


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 23, 2003)

mary


----------



## Mat (Aug 23, 2003)

fairy


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 23, 2003)

Tooth


----------



## Mat (Aug 23, 2003)

teeth


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 23, 2003)

break


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 23, 2003)

coffee


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

bean


----------



## Mat (Aug 23, 2003)

Mr


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 23, 2003)

Mister


----------



## Mat (Aug 24, 2003)

Muscle


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

fat


----------



## Mat (Aug 24, 2003)

cat


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

Panther


----------



## Mat (Aug 24, 2003)

Jaguar


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 24, 2003)

back


----------



## Mat (Aug 24, 2003)

wards


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 24, 2003)

hospital


----------



## Mat (Aug 24, 2003)

nurses


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 24, 2003)

rhymes


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

rhythm


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 24, 2003)

Iambic Pentameter


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

Shakespeare


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 24, 2003)

boring


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 24, 2003)

TV


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 24, 2003)

addicticve


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 24, 2003)

drugs


----------



## Mat (Aug 24, 2003)

thugs


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 24, 2003)

Bone


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 24, 2003)

harmony


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 24, 2003)

binary


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 25, 2003)

0's & 1's


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

on/off


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

chime


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

beep


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

creep


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 25, 2003)

Stonehenge


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

Vacation


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Bermuda


----------



## MrNivit1 (Aug 25, 2003)

cruise


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 25, 2003)

upper class


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

(I'm probably going to butcher this...)

bourgeoisie


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)

brahmin


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 27, 2003)

religion


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 27, 2003)

homily


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 27, 2003)

Priest


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 27, 2003)

altar boys 
(careful)


----------



## Mat (Aug 28, 2003)

weiners


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Scot Peterson


----------



## bookem (Aug 28, 2003)

FBI


----------



## Mat (Aug 28, 2003)

AFI (the band)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)

A.I.


----------



## Androo (Aug 28, 2003)

Crappy Movie


----------



## Ricky (Aug 28, 2003)

And we're back to Scary Movie.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)

Carmen Electra


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Dave Navarro


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)

guitar


----------



## Androo (Aug 28, 2003)

Amp


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 28, 2003)

Sub


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sean Connery


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

James Bond


----------



## Mat (Aug 29, 2003)

007


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 29, 2003)

swimsuit


----------



## Mat (Aug 29, 2003)

edition


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 29, 2003)

glossy


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 29, 2003)

baseball cards


----------



## Mat (Aug 29, 2003)

Upper Deck


----------



## Arden (Aug 29, 2003)

the Promenade


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 30, 2003)

square dancing


----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2003)

boot-scoot boogey


----------



## Mat (Aug 30, 2003)

nutbush


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 30, 2003)

flatbush ave.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 31, 2003)

Airbrush


----------



## Mat (Aug 31, 2003)

Airport


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 31, 2003)

747


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

jet (no, not the person)


----------



## Mat (Aug 31, 2003)

Concorde


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

Michael Jackson's dummy


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 31, 2003)

Bad


----------



## Androo (Aug 31, 2003)

Evil


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 31, 2003)

Dr. Evil


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 31, 2003)

insolence


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

incontinence

(Reminds me of a joke: "This is the incontinence hotline, please hold." LOL! ::ha:: ::ha:


----------



## Androo (Sep 1, 2003)

Inconfident


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

(Is that a word?)

Nervous


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 1, 2003)

Jumpy


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 1, 2003)

twitch


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 1, 2003)

Southpark

RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

chinballs


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 1, 2003)

toasty nuts


----------



## Mat (Sep 2, 2003)

hot nuts


----------



## Arden (Sep 2, 2003)

hot sex


----------



## Mat (Sep 2, 2003)

yes please 

(not with you though arden)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

wam bam


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 2, 2003)

thank you


----------



## Mat (Sep 2, 2003)

mam


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 2, 2003)

mame


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

maim


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 2, 2003)

Gaim


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

game


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 2, 2003)

jumanji


----------



## Ricky (Sep 2, 2003)

Robin Williams


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)

mork


----------



## Mat (Sep 3, 2003)

dork


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

Jason (the mox.com mod, thanks to his hat)


----------



## Mat (Sep 3, 2003)

(vs.) Freddie


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 3, 2003)

Jerry


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 3, 2003)

Rigged


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 3, 2003)

18 wheeler


----------



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

Pink


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Floyd


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 4, 2003)

hallucinogenic


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

glue


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 4, 2003)

elmer


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Mat (Sep 5, 2003)

Doc


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 5, 2003)

lunch


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 5, 2003)

That was supposed to be for Bugs Bunny, something went wrong


----------



## Arden (Sep 5, 2003)

In that case...

error


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 6, 2003)

My boner


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 6, 2003)

Cold Water.


----------



## a-bort (Sep 6, 2003)

heat


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 6, 2003)

De Niro


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

Deerhunter


----------



## MrNivit1 (Sep 7, 2003)

bear


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)

play dead


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

play ball


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 7, 2003)

Pinball


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)

loony labyrinth


----------



## Mat (Sep 7, 2003)

Little Wing


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

wingman


----------



## Mat (Sep 7, 2003)

joystick


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

gamepad


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 7, 2003)

joypad


----------



## Mat (Sep 7, 2003)

Honeywell


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

honeydew


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 7, 2003)

melon


----------



## Mat (Sep 7, 2003)

melons


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)

Dolly Parton


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 7, 2003)

blah


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)

yack


----------



## Mat (Sep 7, 2003)

Yak (from Ren & Stimpy)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)

whack


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 8, 2003)

smack

(BTW yak is my favorite word )


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

down


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

311


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

X11


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

9/11


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 8, 2003)

9-1-1


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

emergency


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

ER


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

must see


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

TV


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)

beta max


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

Cinemax


----------



## Mat (Sep 9, 2003)

cynical


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

Garfield


----------



## Mat (Sep 9, 2003)

lazy


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 9, 2003)

bum


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 9, 2003)

lonely swedish


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 9, 2003)

swedish fish


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Gefilte fish


----------



## Mat (Sep 10, 2003)

graphite


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 10, 2003)

theme


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 10, 2003)

green


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 10, 2003)

blue


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

green


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2003)

JohnnyV's avatar

EDIT:  Darnit Arden!

envy


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

(Heh... mixed signals)

The letter V


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 10, 2003)

IRS


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 10, 2003)

taxes


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 10, 2003)

texas


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 10, 2003)

state


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 10, 2003)

Of the union


----------



## a-bort (Sep 10, 2003)

onion


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 10, 2003)

theonion.com


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

funny


----------



## djkowall (Sep 10, 2003)

ha ha


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

har har


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 11, 2003)

pirate


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 11, 2003)

Gates


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 11, 2003)

Captian Billy


----------



## Arden (Sep 11, 2003)

Captain Jack (like the croc on the Simpsons)


----------



## Mat (Sep 12, 2003)

Captain Jack Sparrow (from Pirates of the Caribbean)


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Um... Jack-in-the-B'jeesus


----------



## Mat (Sep 12, 2003)

jack in the box


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 12, 2003)

food poisoning


----------



## Spinner X (Sep 12, 2003)

dandy warholes (band not spelled corect) a dont hink lol -  because i had fod poisonin last time i heard them play lol


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

_Andy_ Warhol


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 12, 2003)

campbells soup


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 12, 2003)

mm mm good


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Mmm... toasty


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 12, 2003)

Jarod (of subway)


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

That's the Quizno's slogan!  Sheesh... 

fatso


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 12, 2003)

yes i know 

skinny


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

ME!!!! 

(I'm starting to sound like Androo... LOL)


----------



## Mat (Sep 12, 2003)

you


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

U2


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 12, 2003)

band


----------



## Mat (Sep 12, 2003)

width


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 12, 2003)

height


----------



## Mat (Sep 12, 2003)

might


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 12, 2003)

and mane


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 12, 2003)

sidane


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

sidearm


----------



## Mat (Sep 13, 2003)

side-car 

(I see you're now of Official Haunt staus arden - your post in 'new stuff for the site' was heard)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 13, 2003)

C. Heston


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 13, 2003)

gun control


----------



## chevy (Sep 13, 2003)

Colombine


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 13, 2003)

colorado


----------



## chevy (Sep 13, 2003)

denver


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 13, 2003)

broncos


----------



## chevy (Sep 13, 2003)

cow


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 13, 2003)

Moo, Cow, Moo!


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 13, 2003)

farm


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

dell


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 13, 2003)

sucks


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 13, 2003)

blows


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

Mega-Maid


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 13, 2003)

Lord Helmet


----------



## Mat (Sep 14, 2003)

Lord of Bling Bling


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 14, 2003)

hip hop


----------



## Mat (Sep 14, 2003)

break-dance


----------



## chevy (Sep 14, 2003)

clash


----------



## mr. k (Sep 14, 2003)

smack


----------



## chevy (Sep 14, 2003)

::love::


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 14, 2003)

(\/)
.\/


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 14, 2003)

V Shape Mind (its a band)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 14, 2003)

legend of a mind


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 15, 2003)

Gladiator


----------



## chevy (Sep 15, 2003)

Rome


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 15, 2003)

Romulus


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Vulcan


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)

Sarek


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 17, 2003)

serious


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 17, 2003)

lee


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 18, 2003)

Chi


----------



## Mat (Sep 18, 2003)

Tai


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2003)

Suit


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 18, 2003)

tweed


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 18, 2003)

weed


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

penalized
[uh oh whats next!?]


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 18, 2003)

[not what you think]
*elemer fud voice* you've been a baaaaaad wabbit


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

Penis?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 18, 2003)

ding dong


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

Testacles?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 18, 2003)

ovaries?


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

Vagina?


----------



## Mat (Sep 18, 2003)

(I'm not touching that)

Pussy 

(as in the cat variety)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 18, 2003)

galore


----------



## legacyb4 (Sep 19, 2003)

treasures


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

pirate

(Mat:  What, are you afraid of it?  Go on, stick out your hand... okay, shutting up.)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

poop deck


----------



## Mat (Sep 19, 2003)

plank (walk it ya scurvy sea dog)



> (Mat:  What, are you afraid of it?  Go on, stick out your hand... okay, shutting up.)



It might have teeth!!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

bored


----------



## chevy (Sep 19, 2003)

sleepers


----------



## Androo (Sep 19, 2003)

Slippers!
(meow?)


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

slip


----------



## chevy (Sep 19, 2003)

pliz


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

pill


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 19, 2003)

pill head


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

bed head


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Radiohead


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

amazing


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 19, 2003)

X-Fest

(Concert with like 8 bands)


----------



## Mat (Sep 21, 2003)

XBox  (brick - I'm pretty sure my house is smaller than an XBox)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 21, 2003)

PS/2


----------



## Arden (Sep 21, 2003)

USB

(In Modesto, X-Fest is an extraordinarily large event with something like 80 bands, 12 different stages, 5 entire city blocks of downtown Mo-town, and practically 4 million gallons of beer.  Just to compare. )


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 21, 2003)

BUS


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

hell


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 22, 2003)

stinkyseats


----------



## Mat (Sep 22, 2003)

dirty sheets


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 22, 2003)

wet dream


----------



## Mat (Sep 22, 2003)

ice cream


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 22, 2003)

cookies and cream


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 23, 2003)

lactose


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 23, 2003)

milk


----------



## Mat (Sep 23, 2003)

white


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

yellow


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 23, 2003)

mellow


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

duuude!


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 23, 2003)

where's


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

my... 
(i had to do it)


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 24, 2003)

boom stick?!
(to finish thats statment)


----------



## Mat (Sep 24, 2003)

pants


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

undies


----------



## Mat (Sep 24, 2003)

grundies


----------



## edX (Sep 24, 2003)

grungy


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)

seattle


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Tacoma


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 24, 2003)

Washington


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)

State


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 24, 2003)

University


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)

high school


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

graduate


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)

seduction


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 24, 2003)

repulsion


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

attraction


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)

opposites


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

magnets


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 24, 2003)

shavings


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

razor


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)

bladesuitcase


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 24, 2003)

whet stone


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)

rolling stone


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 24, 2003)

magazine


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 24, 2003)

teens


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

sneet

(?)

(Dammit, Nick, Blarney Stone!   )


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 25, 2003)

huh?


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 25, 2003)

wha?


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Wichita


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 25, 2003)

wichy woman


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Pretty Woman


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 25, 2003)

Richard Gere


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 25, 2003)

gerbil


(lmao)


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

blender


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 25, 2003)

frog


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 26, 2003)

grog


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Viking


----------



## Mat (Sep 26, 2003)

Hagar


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Lucky Eddie


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 26, 2003)

racehorse


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 26, 2003)

pony


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 26, 2003)

Outsiders


----------



## edX (Sep 26, 2003)

cliques


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

(Ed... you beat me to it! )

click(s)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 28, 2003)

mouse


----------



## Mat (Sep 28, 2003)

cheese


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 28, 2003)

*herd of trampling elephant things followed by a baby one saying:* The land of milk and honey! The land of milk and honey!  (PM me if you know what thats from!!!)


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

LOL... this is what comes to my mind, from way back in the day (like the late 80's):

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 28, 2003)

Eyore


----------



## pds (Sep 28, 2003)

eyesore


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 28, 2003)

canker sore (SP?)


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 28, 2003)

saddle sore


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 28, 2003)

_Blazing Saddles_


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 29, 2003)

hi ho silver


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

quicksilver


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 29, 2003)

Digital Audio


----------



## Lazzo (Sep 29, 2003)

burn


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 29, 2003)

in


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 29, 2003)

CDs


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 29, 2003)

rip off


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 29, 2003)

artists


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 29, 2003)

RIAA ><;


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 29, 2003)

lawsuit


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 30, 2003)

leisure suit


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 30, 2003)

larry


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *lawsuit *



scumsucking lawyers (hahhahaha)


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

Fred (can apply to either one! )


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 1, 2003)

moe


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 1, 2003)

the lawn


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 1, 2003)

cutters


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 1, 2003)

clippers


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

barber


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 1, 2003)

Uhh...
baldness... heh.


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 1, 2003)

mullet


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

stupid TV


----------



## pds (Oct 2, 2003)

********
edited for proper philology

redundancy


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 2, 2003)

repetitive


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 2, 2003)

repetitive




(Get it?  )


----------



## bookem (Oct 2, 2003)

obsessive


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 2, 2003)

compulsive


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 2, 2003)

disorder


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

schizophrenia


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 2, 2003)

spaz


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 2, 2003)

geek


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

Jazz (wasn't Spazz his brother in Jazz Jackrabbit?)


----------



## Mat (Oct 3, 2003)

jizz - sorry


----------



## Arden (Oct 3, 2003)

whiz (I'll get it clean again! )


----------



## pds (Oct 3, 2003)

bang


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 3, 2003)

*BOOM*


----------



## Mat (Oct 3, 2003)

Straight 

(As in 'straight back up to hell' - I'm a keen poster of the Super Song thread)


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 3, 2003)

Ummm read the rules, only one word


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 3, 2003)

click


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 3, 2003)

clock


----------



## Zardoz (Oct 3, 2003)

toc


----------



## iMan (Oct 4, 2003)

time


----------



## Mat (Oct 4, 2003)

waste


Johnny


> Ummm read the rules, only one word


is more than one word


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 4, 2003)

pile


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 4, 2003)

driver


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 4, 2003)

Titleist


----------



## Mat (Oct 5, 2003)

Tiger


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2003)

Panther


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 5, 2003)

cat


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2003)

people


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 5, 2003)

stupid


----------



## pds (Oct 6, 2003)

hmmm


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 6, 2003)

hrmmmm


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

hum


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 7, 2003)

honey


----------



## Mat (Oct 7, 2003)

Moby


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 7, 2003)

Gwen


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

green


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 8, 2003)

Genius


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2003)

mouse


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 8, 2003)

pinky


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2003)

porkers


----------



## Mat (Oct 9, 2003)

music


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 9, 2003)

Metal


----------



## Lazzo (Oct 9, 2003)

I'llBeBack


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 9, 2003)

brushed


----------



## Mat (Oct 9, 2003)

air 

(metal was too obvious)


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 9, 2003)

NO2


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 9, 2003)

alike


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 9, 2003)

apart


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 9, 2003)

set


----------



## Arden (Oct 9, 2003)

differing


----------



## Mat (Oct 10, 2003)

think


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 10, 2003)

lazy


----------



## pds (Oct 10, 2003)

dissipation


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

disruption


----------



## boarder8925 (Oct 10, 2003)

interruption


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 11, 2003)

telemarketing


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 11, 2003)

Do-Not-Call


----------



## pds (Oct 11, 2003)

judicial malfeasance


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 11, 2003)

stupid lawyers


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 11, 2003)

congress


----------



## pds (Oct 11, 2003)

John Adams


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 11, 2003)

Jon Henry


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 11, 2003)

amazing


----------



## Arden (Oct 11, 2003)

astounding


----------



## boarder8925 (Oct 11, 2003)

unbelievable


----------



## Orbit (Oct 11, 2003)

that microsoft lasted


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 11, 2003)

an hour


----------



## Arden (Oct 11, 2003)

past its conception (LOL!)


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 12, 2003)

birth


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

life


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 12, 2003)

live


(ha! you were thinking death weren't you? )


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

Counting Crows

(No.  I wasn't. (LOL, sure!))


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 12, 2003)

the oracle


----------



## RPS (Oct 12, 2003)

matrix 2


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 12, 2003)

mathematic


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 12, 2003)

numbers


----------



## Trip (Oct 12, 2003)

girls


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 12, 2003)

sisters


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 12, 2003)

brothers


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 12, 2003)

twins


----------



## ulrichm (Oct 12, 2003)

Rome


----------



## pds (Oct 12, 2003)

architectural acheivements


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 13, 2003)

stonehenge


----------



## Arden (Oct 13, 2003)

Spongebob


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 13, 2003)

stupid


----------



## pds (Oct 13, 2003)

youth!


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 13, 2003)

underage


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 13, 2003)

drinking


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 14, 2003)

smoking


----------



## Mat (Oct 14, 2003)

tar


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

drinking


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 15, 2003)

wine


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

dine


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 15, 2003)

purge


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 15, 2003)

binge


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 16, 2003)

"chirping chunks"


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 16, 2003)

Birds


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2003)

flying


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 16, 2003)

dlloyd


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2003)

me


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 16, 2003)

You


----------



## Mat (Oct 16, 2003)

I


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 16, 2003)

me


----------



## pds (Oct 17, 2003)

WHO?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 17, 2003)

him


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

hem


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

hem (expecting "her"? )


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

hem (expecting "her"? )


----------



## Mat (Oct 17, 2003)

triple 

(as in arden just posted in triplicate, and broke the rules in doing so, what a bad a$$)


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 17, 2003)

cheeseburger


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 17, 2003)

Big Mac


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2003)

eleven hundred


----------



## Orbit (Oct 18, 2003)

double wopper


----------



## Mat (Oct 18, 2003)

eleventy one 

(as in Bilbo's age in The Fellowship of the Ring, go Tolkein!)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

hobit (hobitt?)


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 18, 2003)

fryke


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

moderator


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 18, 2003)

mod


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 18, 2003)

computer


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 18, 2003)

com*puta*dora


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

huh?


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2003)

sucia


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

suicide

(dlloyd: "puta" = "whore" in Spanish, don't know what G's getting at)

(iMat: How did I post in triplicate?  Words in parentheses don't count!)


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 19, 2003)

depressed


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

recessed


----------



## Mat (Oct 19, 2003)

lunch


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

so hungy...


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

(That's not a typo, BTW.)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2003)

my friend (_always_ hungry )


----------



## Mat (Oct 19, 2003)

Omar (my friend)

(arden you posted in triplicate on page 190 of this thread.  Check it out three consecutive posts, two exactly the same)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 19, 2003)

sharif


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 19, 2003)

sheriffs


----------



## pds (Oct 19, 2003)

good ol' boys


----------



## Mat (Oct 19, 2003)

bad boys


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2003)

bandits


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 19, 2003)

assassin


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 19, 2003)

samurai


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 20, 2003)

ninja


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 20, 2003)

Realultimatepower.net


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 20, 2003)

click


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 20, 2003)

boom


----------



## Arden (Oct 20, 2003)

Hulk

(iMat: Do you have a link?  I only have this thread being at 144 pages.)


----------



## Mat (Oct 21, 2003)

green

( Here you go buddy. http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17362&perpage=15&pagenumber=190)


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

Kermit

(Mat:  Okay, I see... I think that's because the server was having issues at the time, and I didn't think it went through when it really did.  So whoever moderates this forum may delete the first two of those 3 posts.

Besides, it's all the same word, so is it really breaking the rules? )


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2003)

muppet


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2003)

pig


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 21, 2003)

muffin


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2003)

blueberry


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2003)

exquisite


----------



## Browni (Oct 21, 2003)

wallpaper


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2003)

fluidity gold


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 21, 2003)

kazaa gold


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 22, 2003)

warez?


----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2003)

Where is...


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 22, 2003)

carmen sandiego


----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

Carmen Electra


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 23, 2003)

dope hoe


----------



## Arden (Oct 23, 2003)

backhoe


----------



## Mat (Oct 25, 2003)

mofo

(Why does my post have to be at least 10 characters?)


----------



## edX (Oct 25, 2003)

troublemaker


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2003)

ME!

(huh? 10 character minimum post?)


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

Devlin

(Mat:  To keep you from spamming stuff like only smilies, I would presume.)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 25, 2003)

devil

(dumdidumdidum)


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 25, 2003)

advocate

(man I hate the 10 character limit)


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 25, 2003)

scarface

(a fine fine film starring Al Pacino, am i going to have to do this everytime to meet the 10 character limit)


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 25, 2003)

mudface


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2003)

muddy waters


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 25, 2003)

mississippi delta


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

Samuel Clemmens


----------



## applewhore (Oct 25, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> Samuel Clemmens



mark twain


----------



## Mat (Oct 25, 2003)

back pain

(what a dumb rule)


----------



## Arden (Oct 26, 2003)

sciatica(sp?)


----------



## Mat (Oct 26, 2003)

Gattaca

(You know with Uma and that guy)


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 26, 2003)

medical


----------



## Mat (Oct 26, 2003)

ER

(lalalala)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 26, 2003)

badly hurt


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 26, 2003)

Trama


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 26, 2003)

trauma


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 26, 2003)

shock


----------



## Mat (Oct 26, 2003)

frock


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 27, 2003)

frog


----------



## applewhore (Oct 27, 2003)

rosbif


----------



## bookem (Oct 27, 2003)

Waltz


----------



## applewhore (Oct 27, 2003)

bookem said:
			
		

> Waltz



vienna

(love to know how you got waltz from rosbif?!)


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 27, 2003)

Georgia


----------



## pds (Oct 27, 2003)

, Georgiiaah
(singing)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 27, 2003)

choir


----------



## bookem (Oct 27, 2003)

Louis

(Waltz is a track by Canadian group Rosbif.  Maybe I should have put 'Yorkshire Pudding'


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 27, 2003)

armstrong


----------



## Arden (Oct 27, 2003)

Arm & Hammer


----------



## applewhore (Oct 27, 2003)

orthodontist


----------



## Mat (Oct 28, 2003)

(my future) 

job


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

Steve


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 28, 2003)

Martin


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

Lawrence


----------



## bookem (Oct 28, 2003)

Olivier


----------



## qwikstreet (Oct 28, 2003)

Twist


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 28, 2003)

work


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 28, 2003)

Slave


----------



## Mat (Oct 30, 2003)

worker


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 30, 2003)

drone


----------



## applewhore (Oct 30, 2003)

airplane


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 31, 2003)

ryanair


----------



## applewhore (Oct 31, 2003)

Ira


----------



## Arden (Oct 31, 2003)

Irs


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 31, 2003)

Iran


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 31, 2003)

rap


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 31, 2003)

hip hop


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 31, 2003)

music
(Johnny, how did Iran turn to rap for you?  )


----------



## mr. k (Oct 31, 2003)

freestyle


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 31, 2003)

break dancing
(I rapped in Iraqi and was so bad they ran to Iran, don't ask).


----------



## Mat (Oct 31, 2003)

Rocksteady Crew


----------



## qwikstreet (Oct 31, 2003)

J Crew


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 31, 2003)

pit crew


----------



## mr. k (Oct 31, 2003)

crew neck


----------



## pds (Oct 31, 2003)

Aunt Mickey


----------



## applewhore (Nov 1, 2003)

uncle minnie


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 1, 2003)

surrender small


----------



## qwikstreet (Nov 1, 2003)

france


----------



## mr. k (Nov 1, 2003)

wine


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 1, 2003)

dizzy


----------



## mr. k (Nov 1, 2003)

tipsy


----------



## nb3004 (Nov 1, 2003)

turvy


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 1, 2003)

curvy


----------



## nb3004 (Nov 1, 2003)

voluptuous


----------



## mr. k (Nov 1, 2003)

spammy


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 1, 2003)

spammer


----------



## Mat (Nov 1, 2003)

pain (in the butt)


----------



## mr. k (Nov 1, 2003)

shoulder


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 1, 2003)

neck


----------



## mr. k (Nov 1, 2003)

hicky


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 1, 2003)

nicky


----------



## applewhore (Nov 2, 2003)

haslam


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 2, 2003)

salam


----------



## Mat (Nov 2, 2003)

salami


----------



## applewhore (Nov 2, 2003)

chicken


----------



## mr. k (Nov 2, 2003)

beef


----------



## Mat (Nov 2, 2003)

McDonald's


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 2, 2003)

Ick!


----------



## mr. k (Nov 2, 2003)

trash


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 2, 2003)

microsoft


----------



## Trip (Nov 2, 2003)

scam


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 2, 2003)

pickpocket


----------



## Mat (Nov 3, 2003)

tight


----------



## applewhore (Nov 3, 2003)

cake

(a la cartman - "Beefcake!  BEEFCAKE!!!)


----------



## Randman (Nov 3, 2003)

Cheesecake

(a la Victoria's Secret - "Cheesecake! CHEESECAKE!!!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 3, 2003)

hunger


----------



## applewhore (Nov 3, 2003)

strike


----------



## Mat (Nov 3, 2003)

starvation


----------



## Randman (Nov 3, 2003)

Karen Carpenter.


----------



## pds (Nov 3, 2003)

carpenter's son


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 3, 2003)

Billy Bob (lmao)


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

thornton


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 3, 2003)

Melanie


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

melbourne


----------



## pds (Nov 3, 2003)

melancholy


----------



## bookem (Nov 3, 2003)

monday


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

night football


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 3, 2003)

Tim Rattay


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 3, 2003)

Tim Tailor


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 3, 2003)

Tim Taylor


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

trailer


----------



## applewhore (Nov 3, 2003)

trash


----------



## Mat (Nov 3, 2003)

white


----------



## Randman (Nov 4, 2003)

albino


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

albatross

(LOL!  Very well done without me, guys. )


----------



## applewhore (Nov 4, 2003)

sharks

(eat albatrosses...)


----------



## qwikstreet (Nov 4, 2003)

San Jose


----------



## applewhore (Nov 4, 2003)

san miguel


----------



## Randman (Nov 4, 2003)

Kirin.


----------



## applewhore (Nov 4, 2003)

sashimi


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

Um... sushi


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 4, 2003)

chinese


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

Korean

(And I believe sushi is Japanese.)


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 4, 2003)

ying-yang


----------



## nb3004 (Nov 4, 2003)

Daoism


----------



## mr. k (Nov 4, 2003)

taoism


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 4, 2003)

tautomer


----------



## Mat (Nov 4, 2003)

odometer


----------



## mr. k (Nov 4, 2003)

speedometer


----------



## boi (Nov 4, 2003)

swimming


----------



## mr. k (Nov 4, 2003)

speeding


----------



## applewhore (Nov 4, 2003)

crashing...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 5, 2003)

pain


----------



## Randman (Nov 5, 2003)

lawsuit


----------



## qwikstreet (Nov 5, 2003)

pending


----------



## mr. k (Nov 5, 2003)

penthouse


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 5, 2003)

top floor


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 5, 2003)

toploader


----------



## applewhore (Nov 5, 2003)

freeloader


----------



## mr. k (Nov 5, 2003)

fatty


----------



## Arden (Nov 5, 2003)

Comic Book Guy


----------



## Mat (Nov 6, 2003)

Radioactive Man


----------



## qwikstreet (Nov 6, 2003)

Micky Rourke


----------



## applewhore (Nov 6, 2003)

kim basinger


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2003)

sexy


----------



## Randman (Nov 6, 2003)

Me.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 6, 2003)

em


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2003)

am


----------



## applewhore (Nov 6, 2003)

pm


----------



## Randman (Nov 6, 2003)

Tony Blair


----------



## applewhore (Nov 6, 2003)

michael howard


----------



## boi (Nov 6, 2003)

howard the duck


----------



## pds (Nov 6, 2003)

viaduct
(with a nod to Groucho)


----------



## mr. k (Nov 6, 2003)

sesame street


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 6, 2003)

big bird


----------



## mr. k (Nov 6, 2003)

big bud


----------



## Randman (Nov 6, 2003)

Bud Selig

(how do you get viaduct to Sesame Street?)


----------



## mr. k (Nov 7, 2003)

infield
(viaduck... it sounded like it could be a character there.  so then I associated the two!)


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 7, 2003)

baseball


----------



## pds (Nov 7, 2003)

Shoeless Joe

(why a sesame street?)


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 7, 2003)

hobo


----------



## pds (Nov 8, 2003)

cultural deprivation


----------



## mr. k (Nov 8, 2003)

re-cultivation (that was a hard one...)


----------



## Arden (Nov 8, 2003)

reintegration


----------



## Mat (Nov 9, 2003)

revelation


----------



## applewhore (Nov 9, 2003)

denouement


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

anti-climactic


----------



## Randman (Nov 9, 2003)

AntiChrist


----------



## mr. k (Nov 9, 2003)

pro-christ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 9, 2003)

procaryote


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 9, 2003)

virus


----------



## tree (Nov 9, 2003)

Christus


----------



## pds (Nov 9, 2003)

sanctus


----------



## Mat (Nov 10, 2003)

cactus


----------



## Randman (Nov 10, 2003)

Festus (from Gunsmoke)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 10, 2003)

Festa (from Adams Family)


----------



## pds (Nov 10, 2003)

pesto


----------



## mr. k (Nov 10, 2003)

garlic


----------



## Randman (Nov 10, 2003)

vampires


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 10, 2003)

Dracula


----------



## Mat (Nov 10, 2003)

(I vanna suck your)

Blood


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 10, 2003)

parasites


----------



## mr. k (Nov 10, 2003)

parachute


----------



## Randman (Nov 10, 2003)

gravity


----------



## Arden (Nov 10, 2003)

Gravité


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 10, 2003)

Exposé


----------



## Randman (Nov 11, 2003)

X-ray vision.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 11, 2003)

visionary


----------



## bookem (Nov 11, 2003)

Zefram Cochran


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

drunkard

(Nice one! )


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 11, 2003)

teetotaler


----------



## pds (Nov 11, 2003)

banana counter


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 11, 2003)

bean counter


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 11, 2003)

CounterStrike


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 11, 2003)

Urban Terror

(Urbanterror.net)


----------



## mr. k (Nov 11, 2003)

urbanite


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

urban legend


----------



## mr. k (Nov 11, 2003)

ledger


----------



## Randman (Nov 11, 2003)

Heath bar


----------



## mr. k (Nov 11, 2003)

health bar


----------



## Randman (Nov 11, 2003)

Barry Allen.


----------



## Arden (Nov 12, 2003)

Woody Allen


----------



## Randman (Nov 12, 2003)

Woody WoodPecker


----------



## bookem (Nov 12, 2003)

Buzz Buzzard


----------



## Arden (Nov 12, 2003)

Buzz Aldrin


----------



## Mat (Nov 12, 2003)

second


----------



## mr. k (Nov 12, 2003)

third


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 12, 2003)

thirst


----------



## bookem (Nov 12, 2003)

thrust


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 12, 2003)

pelvic


----------



## Randman (Nov 12, 2003)

Elvis


----------



## mr. k (Nov 12, 2003)

guitar


----------



## Randman (Nov 12, 2003)

Gently Weeps


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 13, 2003)

Gentleman


----------



## Randman (Nov 13, 2003)

Gentle Ben


----------



## bookem (Nov 13, 2003)

Ben Dover


----------



## Randman (Nov 13, 2003)

Soap-On-A-Rope


----------



## bookem (Nov 13, 2003)

Borstal


(Like it Randman    )


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 13, 2003)

boarding


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 13, 2003)

boring


----------



## mr. k (Nov 13, 2003)

aborting


----------



## edX (Nov 13, 2003)

consorting


----------



## mr. k (Nov 13, 2003)

resorting


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 13, 2003)

madness


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 13, 2003)

insanity


----------



## Randman (Nov 13, 2003)

Windows ME


----------



## pds (Nov 14, 2003)

aargh!


----------



## Randman (Nov 14, 2003)

Shiver me timbers!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 14, 2003)

Shiva


----------



## bookem (Nov 14, 2003)

Open


----------



## mr. k (Nov 14, 2003)

close


----------



## bookem (Nov 14, 2003)

for lunch


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 14, 2003)

food


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 14, 2003)

Meatloaf


----------



## mr. k (Nov 14, 2003)

steaming loaf


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 14, 2003)

poopy


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

poppy


----------



## pds (Nov 15, 2003)

cock


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 15, 2003)

rock


----------



## bookem (Nov 15, 2003)

roll


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

hill


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 15, 2003)

kill


----------



## Randman (Nov 15, 2003)

bill


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 15, 2003)

Laws


----------



## mr. k (Nov 15, 2003)

redirection


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 15, 2003)

return


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 15, 2003)

Receipt


----------



## mr. k (Nov 15, 2003)

stub


----------



## pds (Nov 15, 2003)

toe
(beat me to requested)


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

jam


----------



## mr. k (Nov 15, 2003)

toast


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

French

(This works on multiple levels! )


----------



## Randman (Nov 15, 2003)

Surrender.


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

retreat


----------



## Randman (Nov 16, 2003)

French


----------



## Arden (Nov 16, 2003)

(Did that already... )

bread


----------



## Randman (Nov 16, 2003)

Crust.


----------



## Arden (Nov 16, 2003)

pie


----------



## Randman (Nov 16, 2003)

Pi


----------



## Mat (Nov 16, 2003)

3.14...


----------



## mr. k (Nov 16, 2003)

4.13


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 16, 2003)

e


----------



## mr. k (Nov 16, 2003)

cos (pi/3)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 16, 2003)

cause


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 16, 2003)

effect


----------



## Randman (Nov 16, 2003)

affect


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 16, 2003)

affection


----------



## Arden (Nov 17, 2003)

infection


----------



## Randman (Nov 17, 2003)

Std


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 17, 2003)

student


----------



## Arden (Nov 17, 2003)

teacher


----------



## Randman (Nov 17, 2003)

Hot For


----------



## bookem (Nov 17, 2003)

personal relations


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 17, 2003)

Handshake


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 17, 2003)

(of) Death


----------



## bookem (Nov 17, 2003)

(from) Grim Reaper


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 17, 2003)

Homer


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 17, 2003)

Doh!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 17, 2003)

door


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 17, 2003)

The (Doors)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 17, 2003)

Lsd


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 17, 2003)

Winter Whisper (Don't ask ... )


----------



## mr. k (Nov 17, 2003)

snow!


----------



## Randman (Nov 17, 2003)

blind


----------



## mr. k (Nov 17, 2003)

bind


----------



## applewhore (Nov 18, 2003)

glue


----------



## Mat (Nov 18, 2003)

clag


----------



## Randman (Nov 18, 2003)

Slag


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 18, 2003)

slang


----------



## bookem (Nov 18, 2003)

sang


----------



## Randman (Nov 18, 2003)

Sangria.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 18, 2003)

party


----------



## bookem (Nov 18, 2003)

hangover


----------



## mr. k (Nov 18, 2003)

hang under


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 18, 2003)

overhang


----------



## bookem (Nov 18, 2003)

bloater


----------



## EvenStranger (Nov 18, 2003)

floater


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 18, 2003)

sinker


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 18, 2003)

stinker


----------



## mr. k (Nov 18, 2003)

kink


----------



## macnewguy (Nov 18, 2003)

metal


----------



## Arden (Nov 18, 2003)

hard rock


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 18, 2003)

candy


----------



## Randman (Nov 18, 2003)

John


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 18, 2003)

jane


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Goodall


----------



## applewhore (Nov 19, 2003)

sea bass


----------



## applewhore (Nov 19, 2003)

sorry guys - my browser didn't show me the last entry - i was replying to "bloater" 

perhaps "irrelevant" would be a good point to take up from?!


----------



## Randman (Nov 19, 2003)

Goodyear


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 19, 2003)

Pirelli


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

pirhana(sp?)


----------



## Randman (Nov 19, 2003)

Peranakan (look it up, or google it).


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Tonga (same)


----------



## mr. k (Nov 19, 2003)

dictionary


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 19, 2003)

words


----------



## bookem (Nov 19, 2003)

paragraph


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 19, 2003)

sentences


----------



## pds (Nov 19, 2003)

Connecticutt


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 19, 2003)

connectivity


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 19, 2003)

Airport


----------



## macnewguy (Nov 19, 2003)

Apple


----------



## mr. k (Nov 19, 2003)

orange


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

grape


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 19, 2003)

sherbert


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

ice cream


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 19, 2003)

Milkshake


----------



## mr. k (Nov 19, 2003)

malt


----------



## Arden (Nov 20, 2003)

Maltese Falcon


----------



## applewhore (Nov 20, 2003)

maltese cross


----------



## bookem (Nov 20, 2003)

hot cross bun


----------



## mr. k (Nov 20, 2003)

frosting


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 20, 2003)

winter


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 20, 2003)

Joy


----------



## bookem (Nov 20, 2003)

Desire


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 20, 2003)

Apple


----------



## bookem (Nov 20, 2003)

stalk


----------



## MacGizmo (Nov 20, 2003)

pervert


----------



## mr. k (Nov 20, 2003)

pervertess


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 20, 2003)

Pink


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 20, 2003)

floyd


----------



## Randman (Nov 20, 2003)

Tim


----------



## mr. k (Nov 20, 2003)

jim


----------



## Arden (Nov 20, 2003)

Belushi


----------



## Randman (Nov 20, 2003)

Woodward.


----------



## bookem (Nov 21, 2003)

Looney Ward


----------



## Randman (Nov 21, 2003)

Looney Tunes


----------



## Mat (Nov 21, 2003)

(That's all)

Doc


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 21, 2003)

word


----------



## mr. k (Nov 21, 2003)

heard


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 21, 2003)

learned


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 21, 2003)

nothing


----------



## Browni (Nov 21, 2003)

school


----------



## tree (Nov 21, 2003)

work


----------



## Arden (Nov 21, 2003)

hell


----------



## Browni (Nov 21, 2003)

slack
EDIT [ yay 200th post ]


----------



## mr. k (Nov 21, 2003)

tack


----------



## Arden (Nov 21, 2003)

pin


----------



## mr. k (Nov 21, 2003)

tin


----------



## Randman (Nov 22, 2003)

man


----------



## Mat (Nov 22, 2003)

(If I only had a)

brain


----------



## pds (Nov 22, 2003)

oblongata


----------



## Browni (Nov 22, 2003)

Mac


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 22, 2003)

iBook


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 22, 2003)

i-got


----------



## Browni (Nov 22, 2003)

money


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 22, 2003)

i-want


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 22, 2003)

23" lcd apple monitor


----------



## Browni (Nov 22, 2003)

insane


----------



## Randman (Nov 22, 2003)

buymusic.com


----------



## Browni (Nov 23, 2003)

rip off...


----------



## Randman (Nov 23, 2003)

Napster 2.0


----------



## Browni (Nov 23, 2003)

old skool


----------



## Randman (Nov 23, 2003)

Typo


----------



## Mat (Nov 23, 2003)

hypo


----------



## mr. k (Nov 23, 2003)

lipo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 23, 2003)

lipophob


----------



## Browni (Nov 23, 2003)

weird


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 23, 2003)

new


----------



## mr. k (Nov 23, 2003)

old


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 23, 2003)

spanky


----------



## Randman (Nov 23, 2003)

Darla


----------



## mr. k (Nov 23, 2003)

carla


----------



## Slyster (Nov 23, 2003)

Frank


----------



## Randman (Nov 23, 2003)

Burns


----------



## mr. k (Nov 23, 2003)

grimes


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 24, 2003)

gems


----------



## Randman (Nov 24, 2003)

Gemini


----------



## bookem (Nov 24, 2003)

twins


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 24, 2003)

mix


----------



## mr. k (Nov 24, 2003)

dems


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 24, 2003)

gems (again)


----------



## Browni (Nov 24, 2003)

cleaner


----------



## Randman (Nov 24, 2003)

Harvey Keitel


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 25, 2003)

harvest


----------



## mr. k (Nov 25, 2003)

harvard


----------



## bookem (Nov 25, 2003)

oxford


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 25, 2003)

blues


----------



## Browni (Nov 25, 2003)

Brothers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 25, 2003)

sisters


----------



## Browni (Nov 25, 2003)

Mothers


----------



## mr. k (Nov 25, 2003)

lovers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 26, 2003)

me-Apple


----------



## mr. k (Nov 26, 2003)

dapple


----------



## Mat (Nov 26, 2003)

snapple


----------



## Arden (Nov 27, 2003)

juice


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 27, 2003)

drink


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 27, 2003)

eat


----------



## bookem (Nov 27, 2003)

beat


----------



## Randman (Nov 27, 2003)

drum


----------



## Browni (Nov 27, 2003)

trumpet


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 27, 2003)

blow


----------



## bookem (Nov 27, 2003)

suck


----------



## Browni (Nov 27, 2003)

microsoft


----------



## bookem (Nov 27, 2003)

useless


----------



## Browni (Nov 27, 2003)

program


----------



## mr. k (Nov 27, 2003)

schedule


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 28, 2003)

iCal


----------



## Randman (Nov 28, 2003)

iRipken


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 28, 2003)

kingpin


----------



## Randman (Nov 28, 2003)

Daredevil. (How do you get kingpin from iRipken?


----------



## applewhore (Nov 28, 2003)

evil knievel


----------



## bookem (Nov 28, 2003)

Elektra


----------



## Mat (Nov 28, 2003)

Carmen


----------



## Browni (Nov 28, 2003)

ical


----------



## mr. k (Nov 28, 2003)

iRipkin


----------



## Browni (Nov 28, 2003)

voles (shaky link i know )


----------



## applewhore (Nov 28, 2003)

moles


----------



## mr. k (Nov 28, 2003)

holes


----------



## Browni (Nov 28, 2003)

Goals


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 28, 2003)

(and just becasue i can have iCal on a page 3 times!)
iCal


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 28, 2003)

december


----------



## mr. k (Nov 28, 2003)

twenty fifth


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 28, 2003)

dinar


----------



## applewhore (Nov 28, 2003)

riyal


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 29, 2003)

Iran


----------



## pds (Nov 29, 2003)

I walked


----------



## bookem (Nov 29, 2003)

Job Shop


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 29, 2003)

employment


----------



## mr. k (Nov 29, 2003)

work


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 29, 2003)

lazy


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2003)

extremely


----------



## mr. k (Nov 29, 2003)

hungry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2003)

thirsty


----------



## Browni (Nov 30, 2003)

water


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 30, 2003)

Pure


----------



## mr. k (Nov 30, 2003)

tasty


----------



## Arden (Nov 30, 2003)

hot wingz [sic]


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2003)

chicken


----------



## Browni (Nov 30, 2003)

cheese


----------



## mr. k (Nov 30, 2003)

veel
/i was gonna say beef but I misspelled it, wow!/


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 1, 2003)

deer


----------



## Randman (Dec 1, 2003)

Dear


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 1, 2003)

Aston Martin


----------



## Arden (Dec 1, 2003)

Lamborghini

(Mr. K, you also misspelled "veal". )


----------



## Randman (Dec 1, 2003)

Lamb chop (second chance for veal).


----------



## mr. k (Dec 1, 2003)

sheep
it was a spelling error as I said...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 1, 2003)

shepard


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 1, 2003)

flock


----------



## mr. k (Dec 1, 2003)

herd


----------



## Randman (Dec 1, 2003)

Nerd


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 1, 2003)

turdburgler


----------



## Browni (Dec 2, 2003)

tollet


----------



## Randman (Dec 2, 2003)

Toilet.  Is a tollet the French word for loo?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 2, 2003)

PeeCee


----------



## Randman (Dec 2, 2003)

Crash


----------



## bookem (Dec 2, 2003)

Bandicoot


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 2, 2003)

Playstation


----------



## bookem (Dec 2, 2003)

Atari 2600


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 2, 2003)

pitfall


----------



## Browni (Dec 2, 2003)

retro


----------



## mr. k (Dec 2, 2003)

oldie


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 2, 2003)

95 fm


----------



## mr. k (Dec 2, 2003)

ks95


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 2, 2003)

howard stern


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 3, 2003)

star


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 3, 2003)

supernova


----------



## bookem (Dec 3, 2003)

bang


----------



## mr. k (Dec 3, 2003)

champagne


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 3, 2003)

wine country


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 3, 2003)

bat country


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 3, 2003)

Romania (Transsylvania)


----------



## Arden (Dec 3, 2003)

Rome


----------



## mr. k (Dec 3, 2003)

italy


----------



## eph115 (Dec 3, 2003)

pizza


----------



## Mat (Dec 3, 2003)

ria


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 4, 2003)

rial


----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)

vial


----------



## bookem (Dec 4, 2003)

test tube


----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)

laboratory


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 4, 2003)

erlenmeyer flask


----------



## eph115 (Dec 4, 2003)

bottle


----------



## mr. k (Dec 4, 2003)

chemestry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 5, 2003)

beology


----------



## Browni (Dec 5, 2003)

Phsics


----------



## mr. k (Dec 5, 2003)

typo...


----------



## Browni (Dec 6, 2003)

lol coffee...


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 6, 2003)

water


----------



## Trillian (Dec 6, 2003)

steam


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 6, 2003)

heat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2003)

G5


----------



## Trillian (Dec 7, 2003)

F1


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 7, 2003)

F-18 hornet


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2003)

F50


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 8, 2003)

alt-F4


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 8, 2003)

windoze


----------



## bookem (Dec 8, 2003)

BSoD


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 8, 2003)

FreeBSD


----------



## Trillian (Dec 8, 2003)

gentoo


----------



## mr. k (Dec 8, 2003)

awesome


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2003)

awful


----------



## bookem (Dec 9, 2003)

direful


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 9, 2003)

gloomy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2003)

Clooney


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 10, 2003)

movie


----------



## bookem (Dec 10, 2003)

script


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 10, 2003)

Bible


----------



## Trillian (Dec 10, 2003)

story


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 10, 2003)

novel


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 10, 2003)

idea


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 11, 2003)

needed


----------



## pds (Dec 11, 2003)

now!


----------



## mr. k (Dec 11, 2003)

tomorrow


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 11, 2003)

future


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 11, 2003)

rama


----------



## pds (Dec 11, 2003)

procrastinators


----------



## Trillian (Dec 11, 2003)

me


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 11, 2003)

you


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 11, 2003)

f00


----------



## mr. k (Dec 11, 2003)

loo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 12, 2003)

lucy


----------



## Mat (Dec 12, 2003)

love


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 12, 2003)

song


----------



## bookem (Dec 12, 2003)

babble


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 12, 2003)

Apple


----------



## bookem (Dec 12, 2003)

Snapple


----------



## Trillian (Dec 12, 2003)

Drink


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 13, 2003)

deja-vu


----------



## Trillian (Dec 13, 2003)

dictionary


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 13, 2003)

.com


----------



## mr. k (Dec 13, 2003)

eat


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 13, 2003)

food


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 13, 2003)

dinner


----------



## pds (Dec 13, 2003)

jacket


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 14, 2003)

cold


----------



## Mat (Dec 14, 2003)

play


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 14, 2003)

sucks


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 14, 2003)

Microsoft (did anyone count how many times Microsoft occurred in this thread? )


----------



## Trillian (Dec 14, 2003)

System Failure


----------



## Browni (Dec 14, 2003)

Trillian said:
			
		

> System Failure



Blue Screen


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 14, 2003)

sky


----------



## mr. k (Dec 14, 2003)

panther


----------



## Trillian (Dec 14, 2003)

Tigger


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 14, 2003)

trigger


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 15, 2003)

gun


----------



## bookem (Dec 15, 2003)

top


----------



## bobw (Dec 15, 2003)

jar


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 15, 2003)

beam


----------



## mr. k (Dec 15, 2003)

stream


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 15, 2003)

video


----------



## bookem (Dec 16, 2003)

betamax


----------



## Randman (Dec 16, 2003)

Obsolete


----------



## pds (Dec 16, 2003)

archaic


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 16, 2003)

arabic


----------



## bookem (Dec 16, 2003)

arameic


----------



## Muzgal (Dec 16, 2003)

hebrew


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 16, 2003)

Jesus


----------



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

Joshua Tree

(How do I get Josh from Jesus?  Simple: that's what Jesus is in Greek. )


----------



## Randman (Dec 16, 2003)

Herve


----------



## Muzgal (Dec 16, 2003)

nerve


----------



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

gas


----------



## Randman (Dec 17, 2003)

O2


----------



## bookem (Dec 17, 2003)

air


----------



## pds (Dec 17, 2003)

bags


----------



## Randman (Dec 17, 2003)

money


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2003)

missing


----------



## Randman (Dec 17, 2003)

person


----------



## Mat (Dec 17, 2003)

peeps


----------



## Arden (Dec 17, 2003)

marshmallow


----------



## mr. k (Dec 17, 2003)

fluff


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 17, 2003)

down


----------



## bookem (Dec 17, 2003)

town


----------



## Muzgal (Dec 17, 2003)

Durham


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2003)

turkey?


----------



## pds (Dec 17, 2003)

terrorism


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2003)

bin laden


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 17, 2003)

on the loose


----------



## Randman (Dec 18, 2003)

Foot


----------



## bookem (Dec 18, 2003)

massage


----------



## pds (Dec 18, 2003)

sensuality


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 18, 2003)

sexuality


----------



## Browni (Dec 18, 2003)

women


----------



## bookem (Dec 18, 2003)

woof


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 18, 2003)

meow


----------



## Trillian (Dec 19, 2003)

garfield


----------



## Arden (Dec 20, 2003)

new movie


----------



## Trillian (Dec 20, 2003)

really


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 20, 2003)

lame


----------



## bobw (Dec 20, 2003)

duck


----------



## nervus (Dec 20, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> duck


Bejing


----------



## bobw (Dec 20, 2003)

city


----------



## nervus (Dec 20, 2003)

hopper


----------



## Trillian (Dec 20, 2003)

chopper


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 20, 2003)

orange


----------



## nervus (Dec 20, 2003)

Prince


----------



## bobw (Dec 20, 2003)

apple


----------



## nervus (Dec 20, 2003)

pie


----------



## Trillian (Dec 20, 2003)

circle


----------



## bobw (Dec 20, 2003)

moon


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 20, 2003)

luna


----------



## bobw (Dec 20, 2003)

tuna


----------



## Trillian (Dec 20, 2003)

tuba


----------



## nervus (Dec 20, 2003)

concerto


----------



## mr. k (Dec 20, 2003)

piano


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 20, 2003)

keys


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 21, 2003)

padlocks


----------



## pds (Dec 21, 2003)

launching pad


----------



## bookem (Dec 22, 2003)

paddy ashdown


----------



## Arden (Dec 22, 2003)

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Trillian (Dec 24, 2003)

who


----------



## Mat (Dec 24, 2003)

the


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 24, 2003)

Scroge


(1000th Post!)


----------



## bobw (Dec 24, 2003)

Christmas


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 24, 2003)

New Year


----------



## Browni (Dec 24, 2003)

Drink


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

drive (as in don't )


----------



## Trillian (Dec 24, 2003)

tickit


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

tick*e*t


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 24, 2003)

thicket


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 24, 2003)

woods


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

river (sing if you want to)


----------



## bobw (Dec 25, 2003)

water


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 25, 2003)

Niagara


----------



## bobw (Dec 25, 2003)

falls


----------



## pds (Dec 25, 2003)

spills


----------



## bobw (Dec 25, 2003)

thrills


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 25, 2003)

chills


----------



## Arden (Dec 25, 2003)

sick


----------



## Browni (Dec 25, 2003)

ill


----------



## Arden (Dec 25, 2003)

hospital


----------



## Mat (Dec 25, 2003)

smell


----------



## Randman (Dec 25, 2003)

sodium chloride


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 26, 2003)

sodium dioxide


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

two words


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

scrabble


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

squares


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

hopsoch


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 26, 2003)

korn


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

chickens (J.V: wheres the link?)


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

beaks


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

words


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

sentence


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

letters


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

alphabet


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

keybord


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

spelling


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

lack-of


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

correct


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

school


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

please


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

holiday


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

soon


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

yay


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

sleigh


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

Red


----------



## bobw (Dec 26, 2003)

green


----------



## Browni (Dec 26, 2003)

yellow


----------



## Arden (Dec 26, 2003)

bloooooooooooooooo!

(Whoa!  WTF?)


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 26, 2003)

LEDs

(Browni: KoRn did a song called freak on a leash, in the music video there was a little girl playing hopscotch)


----------



## Browni (Dec 27, 2003)

Winamp

JV: Ah i get you now it all makes sense!


----------



## Arden (Dec 27, 2003)

dragon's breath


----------



## Browni (Dec 27, 2003)

st. george


----------



## Trillian (Dec 30, 2003)

georga (the state- god I can't spell)


----------



## nb3004 (Dec 31, 2003)

why?


----------



## mr. k (Dec 31, 2003)

salt


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 31, 2003)

lick


----------



## Trillian (Dec 31, 2003)

ick


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 31, 2003)

fish


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 1, 2004)

2004


----------



## Randman (Jan 1, 2004)

Monkey


----------



## pds (Jan 1, 2004)

business

(salt - lol)


----------



## bobw (Jan 1, 2004)

loan


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 1, 2004)

payback


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 1, 2004)

"colombian necktie"


----------



## mr. k (Jan 1, 2004)

columbian coffee


----------



## Paul a la Mac (Jan 1, 2004)

mule


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 1, 2004)

donkey


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 1, 2004)

jack


----------



## Randman (Jan 1, 2004)

Monterey


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2004)

college (I'll be attending there in 2005)


----------



## Randman (Jan 2, 2004)

collagen


----------



## mr. k (Jan 2, 2004)

jello


----------



## bobw (Jan 2, 2004)

cosby


----------



## Randman (Jan 2, 2004)

Albert


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 3, 2004)

hey hey hey


----------



## tree (Jan 3, 2004)

nb3004 said:
			
		

> hey hey hey


No!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 3, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmkay


----------



## mr. k (Jan 3, 2004)

20 years ago


----------



## pds (Jan 4, 2004)

ancient history


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 4, 2004)

old


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 4, 2004)

man


----------



## bobw (Jan 4, 2004)

winter


----------



## pds (Jan 4, 2004)

lion


----------



## Androo (Jan 4, 2004)

pussy


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 4, 2004)

dog


----------



## melmac (Jan 4, 2004)

damien


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 4, 2004)

puke


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

cookies


----------



## bookem (Jan 5, 2004)

butter


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 5, 2004)

milk


----------



## Trillian (Jan 5, 2004)

cow


----------



## Androo (Jan 5, 2004)

sex


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2004)

puberty


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2004)

raging hormones


----------



## Randman (Jan 6, 2004)

Paris Hilton.


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

ditz

(Androo: how did you get sex from cow?  I don't even want to know...)


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 6, 2004)

blonde


----------



## bobw (Jan 6, 2004)

stupid


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

redneck...


----------



## mr. k (Jan 6, 2004)

skinny


----------



## Trillian (Jan 6, 2004)

penny


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 6, 2004)

petty


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

Tom


----------



## Mat (Jan 7, 2004)

Selleck


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

silica gel


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2004)

yummy


----------



## bobw (Jan 7, 2004)

tummy


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

poopik (Yiddish word)

(How do you get yummy from silica gel?  That's what's in those little packets you find in boxes of new shoes to keep them fresh.)


----------



## Trillian (Jan 7, 2004)

Translation

(Good point... silica gel --> yummy?!?)


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

transliteration

("Poopik" means navel in Yiddish.)


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 8, 2004)

trans-

(maybe he/she thought salsa gel?)


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 8, 2004)

generation


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 8, 2004)

X


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2004)

chromosome


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 9, 2004)

Xy


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2004)

axis


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 10, 2004)

earth's


----------



## bobw (Jan 10, 2004)

atmosphere


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 10, 2004)

polluted


----------



## Trillian (Jan 10, 2004)

bunches


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 10, 2004)

oats


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2004)

lots


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 11, 2004)

few


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2004)

options


----------



## mr. k (Jan 11, 2004)

commands


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2004)

comma


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 12, 2004)

period


----------



## Arden (Jan 12, 2004)

dot


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 12, 2004)

point


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2004)

less


----------



## pds (Jan 12, 2004)

thread


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2004)

this


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 12, 2004)

smurf


----------



## Randman (Jan 12, 2004)

blue


----------



## bookem (Jan 12, 2004)

big


----------



## bobw (Jan 12, 2004)

boobs


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 12, 2004)

bra


----------



## bobw (Jan 12, 2004)

undies


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 12, 2004)

meat


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jan 12, 2004)

leather


----------



## mr. k (Jan 12, 2004)

two (my favorite)


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 12, 2004)

22


----------



## bookem (Jan 13, 2004)

bingo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 13, 2004)

dingo


----------



## bookem (Jan 13, 2004)

outback


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 13, 2004)

ausi


----------



## bobw (Jan 13, 2004)

steaks


----------



## Randman (Jan 13, 2004)

bovine spongiform encephalopathy


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 13, 2004)

Bs


----------



## bobw (Jan 13, 2004)

bees


----------



## Arden (Jan 13, 2004)

honey


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 13, 2004)

egypt


----------



## Randman (Jan 14, 2004)

King Tut (how do you get from honey to Egypt?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 14, 2004)

Queen Mom


----------



## bookem (Jan 14, 2004)

quaint


----------



## pds (Jan 14, 2004)

no it ain't

(egypt is the land of milk and honey - NOT)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 14, 2004)

sure


----------



## bobw (Jan 14, 2004)

is


----------



## Randman (Jan 14, 2004)

n't


----------



## bobw (Jan 14, 2004)

beef


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 14, 2004)

ham


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 14, 2004)

beans


----------



## mr. k (Jan 14, 2004)

bonkers


----------



## Arden (Jan 14, 2004)

loco


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 15, 2004)

lego


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 15, 2004)

mindstorm


----------



## Randman (Jan 15, 2004)

Umbrella


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2004)

Rain


----------



## bookem (Jan 15, 2004)

acid


----------



## bobw (Jan 15, 2004)

solder


----------



## Randman (Jan 15, 2004)

feld


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 15, 2004)

wed


----------



## Arden (Jan 15, 2004)

marry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 16, 2004)

merry


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

giddy


----------



## bookem (Jan 16, 2004)

aunt


----------



## Randman (Jan 16, 2004)

haunt


----------



## pds (Jan 16, 2004)

frequent


----------



## diablojota (Jan 16, 2004)

eloquent


----------



## qwikstreet (Jan 16, 2004)

poetry


----------



## Randman (Jan 16, 2004)

jabberwocky


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 16, 2004)

rubbish


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 16, 2004)

waste


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

Smash Mouth


----------



## bobw (Jan 16, 2004)

two words


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

two cents

(Smash Mouth is a band, hence only 1 term. )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 16, 2004)

opinion


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

fact


----------



## bobw (Jan 16, 2004)

fiction


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

science


----------



## bobw (Jan 16, 2004)

fair


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

carnival


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2004)

rides


----------



## Randman (Jan 17, 2004)

whee!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2004)

wheel


----------



## pds (Jan 17, 2004)

Babylon


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 17, 2004)

five


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 17, 2004)

folds


----------



## bobw (Jan 17, 2004)

creases


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

hem


----------



## bobw (Jan 17, 2004)

lock


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

stock


----------



## bobw (Jan 17, 2004)

car


----------



## pds (Jan 17, 2004)

monosyllabic


----------



## bobw (Jan 17, 2004)

one


----------



## pds (Jan 17, 2004)

oh


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 17, 2004)

oh no


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 17, 2004)

uh oh


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2004)

moan


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

groan


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 18, 2004)

loan


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2004)

loin


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2004)

sirloin


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2004)

surly


----------



## bookem (Jan 18, 2004)

Hurley


----------



## bobw (Jan 18, 2004)

elizabeth


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 18, 2004)

mmmmmm...


----------



## bobw (Jan 18, 2004)

&mmmmmm


----------



## chevy (Jan 18, 2004)

twix


----------



## bookem (Jan 18, 2004)

chocolate


----------



## Arden (Jan 18, 2004)

delight


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2004)

g5_alubook


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2004)

fantasy


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2004)

island


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2004)

Gilligan's


----------



## pds (Jan 19, 2004)

Ginger


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2004)

Mary-Ann


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 19, 2004)

Carol-Ann


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2004)

Christmas


----------



## bookem (Jan 19, 2004)

Ramadan


----------



## bobw (Jan 19, 2004)

holiday


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2004)

holidaze


----------



## pds (Jan 19, 2004)

Hollandaise


----------



## bobw (Jan 19, 2004)

sauce


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2004)

.


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2004)

special


----------



## bobw (Jan 19, 2004)

k


----------



## bookem (Jan 19, 2004)

pax


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 19, 2004)

peace


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 19, 2004)

war


----------



## pds (Jan 19, 2004)

antonyms


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2004)

antz


----------



## pds (Jan 20, 2004)

anthropods


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2004)

anthropology


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2004)

apology


----------



## bookem (Jan 20, 2004)

criminology


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2004)

gene_test


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2004)

Blue jeans


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2004)

levis


----------



## Arden (Jan 20, 2004)

levy


----------



## bobw (Jan 20, 2004)

straus


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2004)

Stradavarius


----------



## Ezd50 (Jan 20, 2004)

Fiddle


----------



## bobw (Jan 20, 2004)

string


----------



## mr. k (Jan 20, 2004)

cord


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 20, 2004)

key


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2004)

hole


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 20, 2004)

Holes (the book/movie)


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 20, 2004)

Tremors (the movie)


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2004)

Temblors


----------



## Arden (Jan 20, 2004)

tumblers


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 20, 2004)

Rocks


----------



## bookem (Jan 21, 2004)

ear


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2004)

nose


----------



## Randman (Jan 21, 2004)

rhinoplasty


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 21, 2004)

chloroplast


----------



## Ezd50 (Jan 21, 2004)

Gonads


----------



## bookem (Jan 21, 2004)

jewels


----------



## bobw (Jan 21, 2004)

Word Association - *One Word Only*


----------



## bobw (Jan 21, 2004)

gem


----------



## ora (Jan 21, 2004)

lettuce


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 21, 2004)

come


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 21, 2004)

Baby


----------



## Randman (Jan 22, 2004)

doll


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 22, 2004)

dole


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 22, 2004)

whole


----------



## Randman (Jan 22, 2004)

partial


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 22, 2004)

credit


----------



## pds (Jan 22, 2004)

suisse


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 22, 2004)

swiss


----------



## pds (Jan 22, 2004)

fromage


----------



## bobw (Jan 22, 2004)

half


----------



## Randman (Jan 22, 2004)

quarter


----------



## bobw (Jan 22, 2004)

horse


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 22, 2004)

ride


----------



## pds (Jan 23, 2004)

Sally


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 23, 2004)

fourth


----------



## pds (Jan 23, 2004)

forth


----------



## Randman (Jan 23, 2004)

fore


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 23, 2004)

whore


----------



## Randman (Jan 23, 2004)

std


----------



## pds (Jan 23, 2004)

stp


----------



## Randman (Jan 23, 2004)

pms


----------



## pds (Jan 23, 2004)

omg


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 23, 2004)

omnipage


----------



## pds (Jan 23, 2004)

rampage


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 23, 2004)

Rembrandt


----------



## pds (Jan 24, 2004)

charoscuro


----------



## bobw (Jan 24, 2004)

music


----------



## bookem (Jan 25, 2004)

maker


----------



## ora (Jan 25, 2004)

shaker


----------



## pds (Jan 25, 2004)

breaker


----------



## Mat (Jan 25, 2004)

beaker


----------



## bobw (Jan 25, 2004)

lab


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 25, 2004)

experiment


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2004)

physics


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 25, 2004)

Engineering


----------



## bobw (Jan 25, 2004)

student


----------



## Randman (Jan 25, 2004)

council


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2004)

console


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2004)

play


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2004)

confused


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2004)

dinosaur

***dawns on the old man how console and play connect


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2004)

evolution

(console (Konsole) stands for all those "playstations" IN germany )


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2004)

devolution

(sí, se cayo la moneda como dicen de allá pa'dentro - the nickle dropped)


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2004)

devil


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2004)

Daniel Webster

(two words, one guy)


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 26, 2004)

Dictionary


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2004)

nickle


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 26, 2004)

cents


----------



## bookem (Jan 26, 2004)

penny


----------



## bobw (Jan 26, 2004)

lane


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2004)

bowling


----------



## bobw (Jan 26, 2004)

alley


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2004)

cat


----------



## bobw (Jan 26, 2004)

house


----------



## bookem (Jan 26, 2004)

music


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2004)

ipod


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 26, 2004)

Mini


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 26, 2004)

skirt


----------



## Mat (Jan 26, 2004)

jacket


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 26, 2004)

short


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 27, 2004)

tall


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2004)

me


----------



## Randman (Jan 27, 2004)

mini


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2004)

cooper


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 27, 2004)

quick


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2004)

week


----------



## bobw (Jan 27, 2004)

next


----------



## Randman (Jan 27, 2004)

nextstep


----------



## bobw (Jan 27, 2004)

slip


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2004)

shower


----------



## bobw (Jan 27, 2004)

soap


----------



## Randman (Jan 27, 2004)

rope


----------



## bobw (Jan 27, 2004)

burn


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 27, 2004)

Trip


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2004)

fall


----------



## ora (Jan 27, 2004)

leaves


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2004)

trees


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2004)

Herve


----------



## bookem (Jan 28, 2004)

popstar


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

hype


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2004)

flop


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

flip


----------



## bookem (Jan 28, 2004)

fill


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2004)

empty


----------



## bookem (Jan 28, 2004)

head


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2004)

case


----------



## bobw (Jan 28, 2004)

beer


----------



## ora (Jan 28, 2004)

line


----------



## pds (Jan 28, 2004)

queue


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2004)

Q


----------



## bobw (Jan 28, 2004)

Tip


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2004)

Trip


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2004)

journey


----------



## bobw (Jan 28, 2004)

into


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

intro


----------



## bobw (Jan 28, 2004)

begin


----------



## Ezd50 (Jan 28, 2004)

Wacko Jacko (Micheal Jackson)


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

???  How does... oh, never mind...

freak


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 28, 2004)

Me


----------



## Gambuchi (Jan 28, 2004)

snafu


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 29, 2004)

chaos


----------



## bookem (Jan 29, 2004)

theory


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2004)

hypothesis


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2004)

Riemann


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 29, 2004)

daemon


----------



## Trillian (Jan 29, 2004)

demon


----------



## pds (Jan 29, 2004)

psychosis


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2004)

schizophrenia


----------



## pds (Jan 29, 2004)

quadrophenia


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2004)

London


----------



## pds (Jan 29, 2004)

Paris


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2004)

Tower


----------



## pds (Jan 29, 2004)

eye-full


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 29, 2004)

mouth-full


----------



## bobw (Jan 29, 2004)

yummy


----------



## Randman (Jan 29, 2004)

mummy


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 29, 2004)

returns


----------



## Randman (Jan 29, 2004)

Urn


----------



## Arden (Jan 30, 2004)

cremation


----------



## bookem (Jan 30, 2004)

afterlife


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 30, 2004)

birth


----------



## Arden (Jan 30, 2004)

womb


----------



## Randman (Jan 30, 2004)

bat


----------



## Arden (Jan 30, 2004)

man


----------



## Randman (Jan 30, 2004)

Superman


----------



## Arden (Jan 30, 2004)

cape


----------



## Randman (Jan 30, 2004)

fear


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 30, 2004)

tear


----------



## pds (Jan 30, 2004)

tear
(pronounce tare)


----------



## Arden (Jan 30, 2004)

ok... tare


----------



## ora (Jan 30, 2004)

volt


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 30, 2004)

Acdc


----------



## Randman (Jan 30, 2004)

Scott


----------



## bobw (Jan 30, 2004)

woman


----------



## Randman (Jan 30, 2004)

mini-skirt


----------



## ora (Jan 30, 2004)

belt


----------



## bobw (Jan 30, 2004)

way


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 30, 2004)

wrong


----------



## bobw (Jan 30, 2004)

not


----------



## chevy (Jan 30, 2004)

ton


----------



## Arden (Jan 30, 2004)

Anna Nicole Smith ::ha::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 31, 2004)

turn_off


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 31, 2004)

power


----------



## bobw (Jan 31, 2004)

transformer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 31, 2004)

ACDC (again)


----------



## bobw (Jan 31, 2004)

juice


----------



## ora (Jan 31, 2004)

moose


----------



## chevy (Jan 31, 2004)

earth


----------



## mr. k (Jan 31, 2004)

wind


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 31, 2004)

blow


----------



## mr. k (Jan 31, 2004)

fire!


----------



## pds (Jan 31, 2004)

elementary


----------



## Randman (Feb 1, 2004)

Watson


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 1, 2004)

Crick


----------



## Randman (Feb 1, 2004)

et


----------



## pds (Feb 1, 2004)

**hill-billy** (whiteout)

interplanetary


----------



## Randman (Feb 1, 2004)

intermilan


----------



## bookem (Feb 1, 2004)

interlan


----------



## chevy (Feb 1, 2004)

internet


----------



## Randman (Feb 1, 2004)

Gore


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 1, 2004)

Core


----------



## bobw (Feb 1, 2004)

dump


----------



## Randman (Feb 1, 2004)

chump


----------



## bobw (Feb 1, 2004)

fool


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 1, 2004)

pool


----------



## chevy (Feb 1, 2004)

swimming


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 1, 2004)

surfing


----------



## pds (Feb 1, 2004)

safari


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2004)

update


----------



## Randman (Feb 2, 2004)

software


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2004)

hardware


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 2, 2004)

store


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2004)

apple


----------



## bobw (Feb 2, 2004)

itunes


----------



## bookem (Feb 2, 2004)

playlist


----------



## Randman (Feb 2, 2004)

smart


----------



## bobw (Feb 2, 2004)

technology


----------



## Randman (Feb 2, 2004)

geek


----------



## pds (Feb 2, 2004)

gook


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 2, 2004)

gobbly


----------



## Randman (Feb 2, 2004)

wobbly


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2004)

hobbled


----------



## Orbit (Feb 3, 2004)

cobbled


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2004)

bobbled


----------



## Randman (Feb 3, 2004)

bobw


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2004)

power_user


----------



## Randman (Feb 3, 2004)

powwow


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 3, 2004)

huh


----------



## Randman (Feb 3, 2004)

uh-oh (though how do you get huh from powwow?)


----------



## bookem (Feb 3, 2004)

oh-huh


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 3, 2004)

morhun (had no clue what powwow means or is  Now I do...)


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2004)

moron

(not aimed at anyone in particular or in general, it's just a word... )


----------



## Randman (Feb 3, 2004)

mormon


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2004)

mammon


----------



## Randman (Feb 3, 2004)

monday


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2004)

monday 

(Beatles)


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 3, 2004)

yesterday

(as in today is tuesday and yesterday by beatles  )


----------



## bobw (Feb 3, 2004)

yesteryear


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 3, 2004)

2003


----------



## bobw (Feb 3, 2004)

century


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 3, 2004)

centrino


----------



## Randman (Feb 5, 2004)

nuetrino


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 5, 2004)

neutron


----------



## pds (Feb 5, 2004)

nucular
(bush's wmds )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 5, 2004)

binocular


----------



## pds (Feb 7, 2004)

moribundo


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 8, 2004)

death


----------



## bobw (Feb 8, 2004)

mortuary


----------



## Randman (Feb 8, 2004)

stiff


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 8, 2004)

sniff


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 8, 2004)

snuff


----------



## ora (Feb 8, 2004)

box


----------



## bobw (Feb 8, 2004)

lunch


----------



## chevy (Feb 8, 2004)

big mac


----------



## Randman (Feb 9, 2004)

sauce


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 9, 2004)

vanilla


----------



## Randman (Feb 9, 2004)

sky


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 9, 2004)

fly


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 9, 2004)

swat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 9, 2004)

sweat


----------



## bookem (Feb 9, 2004)

shop


----------



## bobw (Feb 9, 2004)

apple


----------



## Randman (Feb 9, 2004)

Lisa


----------



## bobw (Feb 9, 2004)

presley


----------



## Randman (Feb 9, 2004)

Costello


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 9, 2004)

Richard
(wow, more than 4000 posts...)


----------



## bobw (Feb 9, 2004)

nixon


----------



## ora (Feb 9, 2004)

criminal


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 9, 2004)

Eminem


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 9, 2004)

yuck


----------



## Randman (Feb 9, 2004)

oasis


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 10, 2004)

britpop


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 10, 2004)

Bbc


----------



## bobw (Feb 10, 2004)

Queen


----------



## Randman (Feb 10, 2004)

Highlander


----------



## bobw (Feb 10, 2004)

Scotland


----------



## Randman (Feb 10, 2004)

Scotch


----------



## bobw (Feb 10, 2004)

inebriated


----------



## Randman (Feb 10, 2004)

lush


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 10, 2004)

push


----------



## ora (Feb 10, 2004)

...kin


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 10, 2004)

king


----------



## ora (Feb 10, 2004)

prawn


----------



## fuzz (Feb 10, 2004)

shrimps


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 10, 2004)

sea


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 10, 2004)

Change


----------



## Randman (Feb 10, 2004)

coins


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

dubloons


----------



## Randman (Feb 11, 2004)

Dubbed


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 11, 2004)

dumped


----------



## Randman (Feb 11, 2004)

rebound


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 11, 2004)

recoil


----------



## Randman (Feb 11, 2004)

recall


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 11, 2004)

Total


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 11, 2004)

focal


----------



## Randman (Feb 11, 2004)

iCal


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 11, 2004)

later


----------



## bobw (Feb 11, 2004)

earlier


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

today


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 11, 2004)

later


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 11, 2004)

iCal


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

iCat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 12, 2004)

iChat


----------



## bookem (Feb 12, 2004)

iHat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 12, 2004)

why


----------



## Randman (Feb 12, 2004)

Y


----------



## bobw (Feb 12, 2004)

letter


----------



## Randman (Feb 12, 2004)

chain


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 12, 2004)

beatings


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2004)

healing


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 12, 2004)

pealing


----------



## bobw (Feb 12, 2004)

banana


----------



## macnewguy (Feb 12, 2004)

tomorrow


----------



## bobw (Feb 12, 2004)

was


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 12, 2004)

were


----------



## Arden (Feb 12, 2004)

where


----------



## Randman (Feb 12, 2004)

we're


----------



## Arden (Feb 12, 2004)

ware


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 13, 2004)

warez


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 13, 2004)

Bad


----------



## andrefrancis2 (Feb 13, 2004)

Badder


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 13, 2004)

M$


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 13, 2004)

leek


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 14, 2004)

1337


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2004)

1977


----------



## pds (Feb 14, 2004)

1984


----------



## ora (Feb 14, 2004)

neuromancer


----------



## Randman (Feb 14, 2004)

dancer


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 14, 2004)

cookiefairy

(again, don't ask )


----------



## nervus (Feb 14, 2004)

edible??


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2004)

dictionary


----------



## nervus (Feb 14, 2004)

words


----------



## ora (Feb 14, 2004)

signs


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

crop circle


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 15, 2004)

fake


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 15, 2004)

take


----------



## bookem (Feb 15, 2004)

toke


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

smoke


----------



## nervus (Feb 15, 2004)

cough


----------



## ora (Feb 15, 2004)

test


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

SAT (as in the Scholastic Achievement Test... darn anti-allcaps script)


----------



## nervus (Feb 15, 2004)

stood


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 15, 2004)

food


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 15, 2004)

big mac


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 15, 2004)

micky D


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 15, 2004)

slip


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 15, 2004)

slide


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 16, 2004)

keynote


----------



## bookem (Feb 16, 2004)

speech


----------



## ora (Feb 16, 2004)

therapy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 16, 2004)

dolphin


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 16, 2004)

blue


----------



## Arden (Feb 16, 2004)

green

(therapy -> dolphin?  Okay, I won't ask...)


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 16, 2004)

RGB

(dolphins are often used for therapy of mentally retarded people and disabled people)


----------



## bobw (Feb 16, 2004)

photoshop


----------



## Arden (Feb 16, 2004)

god-given


----------



## Randman (Feb 16, 2004)

Godsmack


----------



## pds (Feb 16, 2004)

Godschalk


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 17, 2004)

Gottschalk

(most famous german entertainer)


----------



## Arden (Feb 17, 2004)

discounts


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 17, 2004)

suppression


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 17, 2004)

Repression


----------



## ora (Feb 17, 2004)

recession


----------



## Randman (Feb 18, 2004)

depression


----------



## bookem (Feb 18, 2004)

Prozac


----------



## ora (Feb 18, 2004)

Focusin


----------



## Arden (Feb 18, 2004)

focus


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 18, 2004)

cataract


----------



## Randman (Feb 18, 2004)

Lasik


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 18, 2004)

mom


----------



## Randman (Feb 19, 2004)

pop

(how do you get from Lasik to mom?????)


----------



## ora (Feb 19, 2004)

weasel


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2004)

wolverine


----------



## ora (Feb 19, 2004)

Cajun


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 19, 2004)

Chicken

(my mom was a "lasik specialist" when she worked at the eye doctors and she also had it done)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 19, 2004)

sissy


----------



## fuzz (Feb 19, 2004)

juvenile


----------



## Randman (Feb 19, 2004)

hall


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 20, 2004)

way


----------



## Randman (Feb 20, 2004)

weigh


----------



## octane (Feb 20, 2004)

bridge


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2004)

fridge


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 20, 2004)

freezer


----------



## Randman (Feb 20, 2004)

burn


----------



## bobw (Feb 20, 2004)

hell


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2004)

heaven


----------



## ora (Feb 20, 2004)

G5


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 20, 2004)

price range


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2004)

high


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 20, 2004)

caro


----------



## bobw (Feb 20, 2004)

plains


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 20, 2004)

grass


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 20, 2004)

roots


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 20, 2004)

orginization


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2004)

origin


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 21, 2004)

original


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2004)

extraordinary


----------



## Randman (Feb 21, 2004)

extrasensory


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 21, 2004)

extra! extra! read all about it


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2004)

wordy


----------



## ora (Feb 21, 2004)

prolix


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2004)

precisely


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 21, 2004)

Presly


----------



## Randman (Feb 21, 2004)

graceland


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 21, 2004)

Elvis


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 21, 2004)

Costello


----------



## bobw (Feb 21, 2004)

Abbott


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

abbey


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2004)

Road


----------



## bobw (Feb 21, 2004)

kill


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 21, 2004)

perdition

(Road to perdition)
(Arghhh, Bob posted while I had to wait for the minute to pass )


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 21, 2004)

ruin


----------



## bobw (Feb 21, 2004)

extinction


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 21, 2004)

dodo


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

bird


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 21, 2004)

freedom


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

war


----------



## ora (Feb 21, 2004)

hound


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

dog


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2004)

Fido


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 22, 2004)

blue


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 22, 2004)

cantrell


----------



## andychrist (Feb 22, 2004)

Laura


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

big woods


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2004)

redwoods


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

tall


----------



## Randman (Feb 22, 2004)

Sally


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 22, 2004)

swim


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

water


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 22, 2004)

aqua


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 22, 2004)

teen


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

girl

(dunno why I said that, but it *was* the first thing into my head when I read 'teen'  )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 22, 2004)

make-up

(well, this is the idea behind this thread. just type the first thing you fetch in your head.  Anyway, how can one get teen from aqua? )


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 22, 2004)

artist


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 22, 2004)

Art (short for Arthur)


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

king


----------



## andychrist (Feb 22, 2004)

pin


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2004)

head


----------



## ora (Feb 22, 2004)

cold


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 22, 2004)

chilly


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2004)

willy (does anyone remember that cartoon?)


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

boy


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 22, 2004)

girl


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

long hair


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2004)

rapunzel


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

tower


----------



## legacyb4 (Feb 23, 2004)

dark


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 23, 2004)

spooky(Boo!)


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 23, 2004)

ghost


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2004)

buster


----------



## ora (Feb 23, 2004)

dog


----------



## pds (Feb 23, 2004)

breath


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2004)

mint


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 23, 2004)

tictac


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 23, 2004)

mint (lol)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2004)

franklin


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 23, 2004)

Ben


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 23, 2004)

JLo


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2004)

keister


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 23, 2004)

whois


----------



## bookem (Feb 23, 2004)

nslookup


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 23, 2004)

ping


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 23, 2004)

pong


----------



## bobw (Feb 23, 2004)

pong


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 23, 2004)

table_tennis


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 23, 2004)

hard


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 23, 2004)

thong


----------



## bookem (Feb 23, 2004)

g-string


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 23, 2004)

cello


----------



## andychrist (Feb 23, 2004)

metronome


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 23, 2004)

guitar


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 23, 2004)

music


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 23, 2004)

iTunes


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 23, 2004)

Apple


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 23, 2004)

red 

(I got teen from aqua because of the cartoon Aqua Teen Hunger Force http://www.adultswim.com/shows/athf/index.html)


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 23, 2004)

blue


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 23, 2004)

sky


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 23, 2004)

jet


----------



## Randman (Feb 24, 2004)

crash


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

accident


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 24, 2004)

mistake


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

failure


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 24, 2004)

bad


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

mad


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 24, 2004)

angry


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2004)

fuming


----------



## andychrist (Feb 24, 2004)

Bush


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2004)

beer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

bear


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 24, 2004)

cute


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2004)

beard


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

style


----------



## bobw (Feb 24, 2004)

sixties


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2004)

Beatles


----------



## Randman (Feb 24, 2004)

Ringo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

twingo


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2004)

gringo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

bingo


----------



## Randman (Feb 25, 2004)

Chandler


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

friends


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 25, 2004)

terrible


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

tearable


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 25, 2004)

paper


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

publication


----------



## bookem (Feb 25, 2004)

time


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2004)

Money.


----------



## bobw (Feb 25, 2004)

gimme


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

success


----------



## Randman (Feb 25, 2004)

failure


----------



## bobw (Feb 25, 2004)

Bush


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

flush


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 25, 2004)

ed


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2004)

norton


----------



## bobw (Feb 25, 2004)

worm


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 25, 2004)

doctor


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2004)

pepper


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 25, 2004)

salt


----------



## bobw (Feb 25, 2004)

peter


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 25, 2004)

rabbit


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2004)

volkswagen


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 25, 2004)

audi


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 25, 2004)

volvo


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 25, 2004)

car


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 25, 2004)

Boat!


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 25, 2004)

water


----------



## Arden (Feb 26, 2004)

mark


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 26, 2004)

apple


----------



## pds (Feb 26, 2004)

tart


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 26, 2004)

yummie


----------



## andychrist (Feb 26, 2004)

gummy


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 26, 2004)

bear


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 26, 2004)

grizzly


----------



## pds (Feb 26, 2004)

gruesome


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 26, 2004)

terrifying


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 26, 2004)

spooky


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 26, 2004)

mask


----------



## Randman (Feb 26, 2004)

cape


----------



## bobw (Feb 26, 2004)

zorro


----------



## Randman (Feb 26, 2004)

swashbuckler


----------



## bobw (Feb 26, 2004)

gayblade


----------



## Randman (Feb 26, 2004)

(hmm, 2 words condensed into one?? I'd ask for a ruling from the judges, but then again, you are the SuperMacMod, so instead I'll just say...)

Marriage


----------



## bobw (Feb 26, 2004)

sanfran


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2004)

Rice-a-Roni


----------



## bobw (Feb 26, 2004)

treat


----------



## Randman (Feb 26, 2004)

trick


----------



## bobw (Feb 26, 2004)

Hallowed


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 26, 2004)

Hollywood


----------



## bobw (Feb 26, 2004)

California


----------



## Arden (Feb 26, 2004)

gubbernator


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 26, 2004)

gibberish


----------



## ora (Feb 26, 2004)

Bush


----------



## andychrist (Feb 26, 2004)

whacked


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2004)

democrats


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 26, 2004)

republicrats


----------



## samienela (Feb 26, 2004)

rats


----------



## Randman (Feb 26, 2004)

mousetrap


----------



## pds (Feb 27, 2004)

better


----------



## Randman (Feb 27, 2004)

bettor


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 27, 2004)

win


----------



## Randman (Feb 27, 2004)

parlay


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 27, 2004)

party


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 27, 2004)

Kegger!


----------



## Randman (Feb 27, 2004)

hangover


----------



## Arden (Feb 28, 2004)

hang


----------



## andychrist (Feb 28, 2004)

dog


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 28, 2004)

frog


----------



## Arden (Feb 28, 2004)

fridge


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 28, 2004)

hunger


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 28, 2004)

pain


----------



## bobw (Feb 28, 2004)

arse


----------



## andychrist (Feb 28, 2004)

arsenal


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 28, 2004)

Wmd


----------



## ora (Feb 28, 2004)

wmv


----------



## pds (Feb 28, 2004)

Who


*** 
No! I said W H O


----------



## bobw (Feb 28, 2004)

what


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 28, 2004)

when


----------



## Arden (Feb 28, 2004)

where

(PDS: not a glitch, just vBulletin's anti-allcaps "feature.")


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 29, 2004)

why


----------



## andychrist (Feb 29, 2004)

not


----------



## bobw (Feb 29, 2004)

knot


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 29, 2004)

another-word-for-mucous-that-rhymes-with-knot 

(Sorry...didn't want to seem TOO obvious.)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2004)

foul


----------



## ora (Mar 1, 2004)

fowl


----------



## Randman (Mar 1, 2004)

squab


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2004)

callow


----------



## Randman (Mar 1, 2004)

shallow


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2004)

shadow


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 1, 2004)

light


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2004)

fight


----------



## andychrist (Mar 1, 2004)

flight


----------



## Randman (Mar 1, 2004)

freight


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2004)

chicken

(lol, read fright. Anyway, this was my first association)


----------



## ora (Mar 1, 2004)

out


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 1, 2004)

in


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2004)

Inn


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 1, 2004)

comfort


----------



## bobw (Mar 1, 2004)

diner


----------



## Randman (Mar 1, 2004)

dinger


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2004)

finger


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 1, 2004)

hand


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 1, 2004)

ball


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 1, 2004)

rubber


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 1, 2004)

tube


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 1, 2004)

tunnel


----------



## Randman (Mar 2, 2004)

chunnel


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2004)

channel


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 2, 2004)

clicker


----------



## Randman (Mar 2, 2004)

sailing


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2004)

salling


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 2, 2004)

falling


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 2, 2004)

failing


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 2, 2004)

wrong


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2004)

way


----------



## ora (Mar 2, 2004)

up


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2004)

down


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 2, 2004)

fall


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 2, 2004)

smell


----------



## andychrist (Mar 2, 2004)

stink


----------



## Randman (Mar 2, 2004)

odor


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 2, 2004)

nose


----------



## bobw (Mar 2, 2004)

hair


----------



## Randman (Mar 2, 2004)

cut


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 2, 2004)

knife


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 2, 2004)

stab


----------



## Randman (Mar 2, 2004)

slab


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 2, 2004)

stone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2004)

Rolling


----------



## Randman (Mar 2, 2004)

Rock


----------



## bobw (Mar 2, 2004)

scissors


----------



## Randman (Mar 2, 2004)

paper


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 2, 2004)

cut


----------



## bobw (Mar 2, 2004)

corners


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2004)

action


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 2, 2004)

reaction


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2004)

chemistry


----------



## bobw (Mar 2, 2004)

geek


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 2, 2004)

nerd


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2004)

hacker


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 2, 2004)

cracker


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 2, 2004)

cheese


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 2, 2004)

tasty


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 2, 2004)

yummy


----------



## Randman (Mar 2, 2004)

tummy


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 2, 2004)

bellybutton


----------



## Randman (Mar 2, 2004)

innie


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 2, 2004)

outtie


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 3, 2004)

piercing


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2004)

infection


----------



## ora (Mar 3, 2004)

invasion


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2004)

mars


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 3, 2004)

planet


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2004)

asteroid


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 3, 2004)

rock


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2004)

school


----------



## bobw (Mar 3, 2004)

fish


----------



## andychrist (Mar 3, 2004)

fission


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 3, 2004)

fusion


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 3, 2004)

nuclear


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2004)

duke


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 3, 2004)

lord


----------



## bobw (Mar 3, 2004)

of


----------



## Randman (Mar 3, 2004)

darkness


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 3, 2004)

satan


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 3, 2004)

Devil


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2004)

evil


----------



## bobw (Mar 3, 2004)

Dan


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 3, 2004)

boy


----------



## ora (Mar 3, 2004)

pipes


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2004)

water


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 3, 2004)

H2O


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 3, 2004)

water
(lol)


----------



## Randman (Mar 4, 2004)

mars


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 4, 2004)

again


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 4, 2004)

now


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 4, 2004)

presence


----------



## bobw (Mar 4, 2004)

requested


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 4, 2004)

question


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 4, 2004)

me?


----------



## Randman (Mar 4, 2004)

not


----------



## ora (Mar 4, 2004)

gnat


----------



## bobw (Mar 4, 2004)

bug


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2004)

bug


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 4, 2004)

buggy


----------



## bobw (Mar 4, 2004)

bugger


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 4, 2004)

animal


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 4, 2004)

wild


----------



## bobw (Mar 4, 2004)

turkey


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 4, 2004)

booze


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2004)

liquor


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 4, 2004)

laquer


----------



## Randman (Mar 5, 2004)

lackey


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 5, 2004)

intern


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 5, 2004)

extern


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 5, 2004)

external


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 5, 2004)

drive


----------



## ora (Mar 5, 2004)

time


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 5, 2004)

travel


----------



## ora (Mar 5, 2004)

paradox


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 5, 2004)

contradictory


----------



## jhogeterp (Mar 5, 2004)

statement


----------



## Randman (Mar 5, 2004)

bank


----------



## bobw (Mar 5, 2004)

vault


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 5, 2004)

protection


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 5, 2004)

virus


----------



## ora (Mar 5, 2004)

windoze


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 5, 2004)

gates


----------



## ora (Mar 5, 2004)

barriers


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 5, 2004)

roadblock


----------



## bobw (Mar 5, 2004)

gridlock


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 5, 2004)

good_luck


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 5, 2004)

fortune


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 6, 2004)

serendipity


----------



## ora (Mar 6, 2004)

karma


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 6, 2004)

missing


----------



## bobw (Mar 6, 2004)

nonexistent


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2004)

dodo


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 6, 2004)

Extinct


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 6, 2004)

dinosaur


----------



## ora (Mar 7, 2004)

fossil


----------



## andychrist (Mar 7, 2004)

troglodyte


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 7, 2004)

spongebob (watched the pre-historic episode with my son )


----------



## ora (Mar 7, 2004)

octopus


----------



## bobw (Mar 7, 2004)

ink


----------



## Arden (Mar 7, 2004)

well


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 7, 2004)

tell


----------



## bobw (Mar 7, 2004)

William


----------



## Arden (Mar 7, 2004)

bill


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 7, 2004)

kill


----------



## bobw (Mar 7, 2004)

switch


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 7, 2004)

foot


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 7, 2004)

ball


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 7, 2004)

socket


----------



## bobw (Mar 7, 2004)

wrench


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 7, 2004)

bench


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 7, 2004)

park


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 7, 2004)

nature


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 7, 2004)

Nut


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2004)

nutz


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 8, 2004)

warez


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2004)

ban


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 8, 2004)

aid


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 8, 2004)

help


----------



## bobw (Mar 8, 2004)

menu


----------



## ora (Mar 8, 2004)

waiter


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2004)

water


----------



## bobw (Mar 8, 2004)

well


----------



## ora (Mar 8, 2004)

done


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2004)

already


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 8, 2004)

been


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 8, 2004)

there


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2004)

today


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Mar 8, 2004)

tomorrow


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 8, 2004)

before


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 8, 2004)

after


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Mar 8, 2004)

now


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 8, 2004)

then


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 8, 2004)

when


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 8, 2004)

who?


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 8, 2004)

doctor


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 9, 2004)

ill


----------



## ora (Mar 9, 2004)

me


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 9, 2004)

sorry


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

apology


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 9, 2004)

apologize


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

accepted


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 9, 2004)

rejected


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

application


----------



## bobw (Mar 9, 2004)

Appleworks


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

Apple

(full circle here! )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 9, 2004)

green


----------



## bobw (Mar 9, 2004)

kermit


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 9, 2004)

frog


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 9, 2004)

frocio


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 9, 2004)

italian


----------



## bobw (Mar 9, 2004)

sausage


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

meat


----------



## ora (Mar 9, 2004)

fresh


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

salad


----------



## bobw (Mar 9, 2004)

fork


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

spoon


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 9, 2004)

soon


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

hurry


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 9, 2004)

wait


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

pause


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 9, 2004)

break


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

bone


----------



## Randman (Mar 9, 2004)

calcium


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

milk


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 9, 2004)

moo


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

cow


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 9, 2004)

beef


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

hunger


----------



## ora (Mar 10, 2004)

site


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

lite


----------



## ora (Mar 10, 2004)

lightwave


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

lightchain


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

chain


----------



## mr. k (Mar 10, 2004)

main


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

backbone


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

skeleton


----------



## ora (Mar 10, 2004)

ghost


----------



## diablojota (Mar 10, 2004)

specter


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

spectator


----------



## bobw (Mar 10, 2004)

onlooker


----------



## andychrist (Mar 10, 2004)

bystander


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

observer


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 10, 2004)

Astronomy


----------



## ora (Mar 10, 2004)

astrology


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

centaur 

(don't ask why )


----------



## andychrist (Mar 10, 2004)

satyr


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2004)

nymph


----------



## bobw (Mar 10, 2004)

Greek


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

Greece


----------



## bobw (Mar 10, 2004)

country


----------



## ora (Mar 10, 2004)

state


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2004)

city


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

big


----------



## ora (Mar 10, 2004)

mac


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2004)

hungry


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

food


----------



## bobw (Mar 10, 2004)

chops


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 10, 2004)

pork


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 10, 2004)

jerk


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2004)

flinch


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

surprise


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Mar 10, 2004)

nightmare


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 10, 2004)

dream


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 10, 2004)

"dream a dream"


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2004)

"I have a dream"


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 10, 2004)

martin


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2004)

luther


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 11, 2004)

king


----------



## pds (Mar 11, 2004)

programming


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 11, 2004)

time


----------



## ora (Mar 11, 2004)

code


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 11, 2004)

mode


----------



## ora (Mar 11, 2004)

observational


----------



## bookem (Mar 11, 2004)

inspection


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 11, 2004)

inspector


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

detector


----------



## bobw (Mar 11, 2004)

detective


----------



## andychrist (Mar 11, 2004)

novel


----------



## diablojota (Mar 11, 2004)

fiction


----------



## bobw (Mar 11, 2004)

faction


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 11, 2004)

fraction


----------



## ora (Mar 11, 2004)

decimal


----------



## bobw (Mar 11, 2004)

system


----------



## ora (Mar 11, 2004)

dewey


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

fraction


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 11, 2004)

again


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 11, 2004)

"time after time"


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

loop


----------



## Arden (Mar 11, 2004)

loopy


----------



## ora (Mar 11, 2004)

nuts


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 11, 2004)

ooops


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 11, 2004)

i did it again

(how long is it going to take to get off of "again"?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 12, 2004)

forbidden


----------



## ora (Mar 12, 2004)

permissions


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 12, 2004)

777


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 12, 2004)

full

(guys, this is WORD ASSOCIATION, not a PHRASE ASSOCIATION )


----------



## ora (Mar 12, 2004)

hungry


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Mar 12, 2004)

thirsty


----------



## bobw (Mar 12, 2004)

pepsi


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 12, 2004)

sugar


----------



## bobw (Mar 12, 2004)

sweet


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 12, 2004)

sweety


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 12, 2004)

love


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2004)

lust


----------



## bobw (Mar 12, 2004)

dust


----------



## andychrist (Mar 12, 2004)

mote


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 12, 2004)

Griffens


----------



## bobw (Mar 12, 2004)

Carnival


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 12, 2004)

Rio


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 12, 2004)

Mp3


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2004)

Drm


----------



## jeepster485 (Mar 12, 2004)

riaa


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2004)

P.O.S.  ::ha::


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2004)

point-of-sale (before I get into trouble  )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 13, 2004)

discount


----------



## bobw (Mar 13, 2004)

diminish


----------



## DJ Rep (Mar 13, 2004)

chord


----------



## Randman (Mar 13, 2004)

key


----------



## ora (Mar 13, 2004)

lock


----------



## pds (Mar 13, 2004)

board


----------



## pds (Mar 13, 2004)

slowpoke


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 13, 2004)

pokey


----------



## fuzz (Mar 13, 2004)

hokey


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 13, 2004)

hock


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 13, 2004)

cock

(As in guns )


----------



## bobw (Mar 13, 2004)

trigger


----------



## Randman (Mar 13, 2004)

whoa


----------



## ora (Mar 13, 2004)

cowboy


----------



## mr. k (Mar 13, 2004)

slow


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 13, 2004)

low


----------



## bobw (Mar 13, 2004)

tide


----------



## jeepster485 (Mar 13, 2004)

moon


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2004)

gravity


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2004)

cavity


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2004)

wall


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2004)

whole


----------



## DJ Rep (Mar 14, 2004)

black


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2004)

sun


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2004)

garden


----------



## DJ Rep (Mar 14, 2004)

hose


----------



## bobw (Mar 14, 2004)

plastic


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2004)

polymer


----------



## Randman (Mar 14, 2004)

balmer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2004)

blame


----------



## bobw (Mar 14, 2004)

accusation


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 14, 2004)

falsely


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2004)

accused


----------



## bobw (Mar 14, 2004)

abused


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 14, 2004)

refused


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2004)

denied


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2004)

allowed


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2004)

allude


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 15, 2004)

salute


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 15, 2004)

pledge


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 15, 2004)

drive


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 15, 2004)

dive


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2004)

diva


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 15, 2004)

rupaul


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2004)

not


----------



## Randman (Mar 15, 2004)

female


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 15, 2004)

shemale


----------



## ora (Mar 15, 2004)

hermaphrodite


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2004)

Aphrodite


----------



## Randman (Mar 15, 2004)

Hermes


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 15, 2004)

herpes


----------



## ora (Mar 15, 2004)

simplex


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2004)

primitive


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 15, 2004)

preemptive


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2004)

strike


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 15, 2004)

sudden
(Bob, what's the thing with your avatars?)


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2004)

impact

(was bored  )


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 15, 2004)

collision


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 15, 2004)

accident


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2004)

prone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 15, 2004)

porn


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 15, 2004)

pr0n


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 15, 2004)

prom


----------



## ora (Mar 15, 2004)

queen


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 15, 2004)

Carrie


----------



## Arden (Mar 16, 2004)

prom

(Yes, I know... but I took a girl named Carrie to the prom.)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 16, 2004)

PRam


----------



## Arden (Mar 16, 2004)

zap


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 16, 2004)

zip


----------



## pds (Mar 16, 2004)

exploit


----------



## bobw (Mar 16, 2004)

fleece


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 16, 2004)

pullover


----------



## pds (Mar 16, 2004)

pushover


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 16, 2004)

rollover


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 16, 2004)

scroll


----------



## a_iver (Mar 16, 2004)

wizard


----------



## ora (Mar 16, 2004)

staff


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 16, 2004)

infection


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2004)

bacteria


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2004)

streptococcus


----------



## ora (Mar 17, 2004)

flagella


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2004)

cilia


----------



## ora (Mar 17, 2004)

sillier


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2004)

familiar


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 17, 2004)

stranger


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 17, 2004)

(than) fiction


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2004)

science


----------



## ora (Mar 17, 2004)

kuhn


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 17, 2004)

Khaaaannn!!!!! <end Kirk voice>


----------



## ora (Mar 17, 2004)

wrath


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 18, 2004)

wraith


----------



## Randman (Mar 18, 2004)

wreath


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2004)

Christmas


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Santa


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2004)

Satan


----------



## ora (Mar 18, 2004)

faust


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Brecht


----------



## bobw (Mar 18, 2004)

dramatist


----------



## ora (Mar 18, 2004)

thespian


----------



## bobw (Mar 18, 2004)

theater


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

cinema


----------



## chevy (Mar 18, 2004)

laser


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

puzzle

(lol chevy, I think you really need a break! )


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 18, 2004)

jigsaw


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2004)

chainsaw


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 18, 2004)

tree


----------



## bobw (Mar 18, 2004)

squirrel


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 18, 2004)

tail


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2004)

head


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 18, 2004)

banger


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 18, 2004)

drum


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 19, 2004)

music


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 19, 2004)

"My Heart Beats Like A Drum"


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 19, 2004)

song


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 19, 2004)

tongue


----------



## ora (Mar 19, 2004)

piercing


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 19, 2004)

outch


----------



## diablojota (Mar 19, 2004)

swelling


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 19, 2004)

smelling


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 19, 2004)

smell


----------



## ora (Mar 19, 2004)

sight


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 19, 2004)

sense


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 19, 2004)

cents


----------



## diablojota (Mar 19, 2004)

scents


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 19, 2004)

five


----------



## bobw (Mar 19, 2004)

dollars


----------



## ora (Mar 19, 2004)

tax


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 19, 2004)

high


----------



## bobw (Mar 19, 2004)

seas


----------



## ora (Mar 19, 2004)

seven


----------



## DJ Rep (Mar 19, 2004)

eleven


----------



## bobw (Mar 19, 2004)

convenience


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 19, 2004)

99 ¢ store


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 19, 2004)

iTMS


----------



## ora (Mar 19, 2004)

unavailable
(i'm in europe )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 20, 2004)

soon


----------



## ora (Mar 20, 2004)

optimist


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2004)

pessimist


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 20, 2004)

realist


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2004)

idealist


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 21, 2004)

idealism


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 21, 2004)

ritualism


----------



## markceltic (Mar 21, 2004)

inquisition  nobody expects the inquisition aka the python troupe


----------



## ora (Mar 21, 2004)

catholicism
(assuming inquisition was your word)


----------



## bobw (Mar 21, 2004)

Priest


----------



## markceltic (Mar 21, 2004)

Judas


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 21, 2004)

Buddha


----------



## markceltic (Mar 21, 2004)

meditation


----------



## ora (Mar 21, 2004)

lotus


----------



## mr. k (Mar 21, 2004)

ideal


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 21, 2004)

surreal


----------



## markceltic (Mar 21, 2004)

metaphysics


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 21, 2004)

complicated


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 22, 2004)

unaffected


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 22, 2004)

tornado


----------



## bobw (Mar 22, 2004)

hurricane


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 22, 2004)

Huligen 

(not sure about the spelling)


----------



## ora (Mar 22, 2004)

Hulk


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 22, 2004)

sulk


----------



## bobw (Mar 22, 2004)

mope


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 22, 2004)

smoke


----------



## ora (Mar 22, 2004)

signal


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 22, 2004)

sign


----------



## bobw (Mar 22, 2004)

language


----------



## markceltic (Mar 22, 2004)

Babylon


----------



## mr. k (Mar 22, 2004)

archos


----------



## markceltic (Mar 22, 2004)

non-existence


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 22, 2004)

nothing


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2004)

something


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2004)

everything


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2004)

anything


----------



## diablojota (Mar 23, 2004)

thing


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 23, 2004)

Noun


----------



## bobw (Mar 23, 2004)

letters


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2004)

flatters


----------



## DJ Rep (Mar 23, 2004)

love


----------



## ora (Mar 23, 2004)

bug


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 23, 2004)

feature

("My software doesn't have bugs, it develops random features")


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2004)

creature


----------



## mr. k (Mar 23, 2004)

muppet


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2004)

puppet


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 23, 2004)

sock


----------



## markceltic (Mar 23, 2004)

odor


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2004)

fester


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 23, 2004)

Adams


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 23, 2004)

family


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

backbone


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2004)

neurons


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

dendrite


----------



## diablojota (Mar 24, 2004)

anatomy


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2004)

physiology


----------



## mr. k (Mar 24, 2004)

snap


----------



## bobw (Mar 24, 2004)

friends


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

Rachel


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 24, 2004)

crush


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2004)

pressure


----------



## bobw (Mar 24, 2004)

washer


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2004)

dryer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2004)

cleaner


----------



## a_iver (Mar 24, 2004)

that French accented thing from Finding Nemo. Can't think of the name...


----------



## markceltic (Mar 24, 2004)

Nautical


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 24, 2004)

boat


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 24, 2004)

Rv


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2004)

Cr-v


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 24, 2004)

CR-V3 Li


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

LiIon


----------



## bobw (Mar 25, 2004)

battery


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

Metallica!


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 25, 2004)

[cough]poo[cough]


----------



## bobw (Mar 25, 2004)

winnie


----------



## mr. k (Mar 25, 2004)

eeyore


----------



## bobw (Mar 25, 2004)

Donkey


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 25, 2004)

punch

(sorry)


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 25, 2004)

@,@
doh


----------



## markceltic (Mar 25, 2004)

sprinkles (on donuts)


----------



## mr. k (Mar 25, 2004)

creme


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 25, 2004)

puff


----------



## ora (Mar 26, 2004)

magic....


----------



## Randman (Mar 26, 2004)

Johnson


----------



## bobw (Mar 26, 2004)

sports


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 26, 2004)

Kobe


----------



## ora (Mar 26, 2004)

osaka


----------



## mr. k (Mar 26, 2004)

japan


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 26, 2004)

MegaTokyo


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 27, 2004)

Godzilla


----------



## pds (Mar 27, 2004)

Yankees


----------



## ora (Mar 27, 2004)

RedSox!  
(so happy i managed to get that in)


----------



## pds (Mar 27, 2004)

also-rans
(nothing personal, I'm a New Yorker )


----------



## markceltic (Mar 27, 2004)

leftovers


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 27, 2004)

refrigerator


----------



## bobw (Mar 27, 2004)

evaporator


----------



## markceltic (Mar 27, 2004)

condenser


----------



## bobw (Mar 27, 2004)

expansion


----------



## ora (Mar 27, 2004)

pack


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 27, 2004)

rat


----------



## ora (Mar 27, 2004)

lounge


----------



## bobw (Mar 27, 2004)

lizard


----------



## mr. k (Mar 27, 2004)

gecko


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 27, 2004)

Geico


----------



## markceltic (Mar 28, 2004)

cheap


----------



## ora (Mar 28, 2004)

thrills


----------



## markceltic (Mar 28, 2004)

bungee


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 28, 2004)

cord


----------



## bobw (Mar 28, 2004)

cordless


----------



## mr. k (Mar 28, 2004)

electricty


----------



## ora (Mar 28, 2004)

steam


----------



## bobw (Mar 28, 2004)

engine


----------



## markceltic (Mar 28, 2004)

Hemi


----------



## bobw (Mar 28, 2004)

dodge


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 28, 2004)

unreal


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 28, 2004)

tournament


----------



## markceltic (Mar 28, 2004)

money


----------



## ora (Mar 28, 2004)

coin


----------



## bigbadbill (Mar 28, 2004)

nickel


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 28, 2004)

bag


----------



## Trillian (Mar 28, 2004)

grab


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 28, 2004)

butt


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 28, 2004)

slap


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

pain


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 29, 2004)

back


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

track


----------



## bobw (Mar 29, 2004)

door


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

floor


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 29, 2004)

board


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2004)

rules


----------



## ora (Mar 30, 2004)

codes


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 30, 2004)

Morse


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2004)

war


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 30, 2004)

warsaw


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 30, 2004)

Prague


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2004)

republic


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 30, 2004)

democratic


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2004)

desired


----------



## markceltic (Mar 31, 2004)

lust


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 31, 2004)

sex


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 31, 2004)

male/female


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 1, 2004)

gender


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2004)

genre


----------



## bigbadbill (Apr 1, 2004)

style


----------



## Randman (Apr 1, 2004)

fashion


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2004)

passion


----------



## andychrist (Apr 1, 2004)

fruit


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2004)

vitamin


----------



## bobw (Apr 1, 2004)

supplement


----------



## jobsen_ski (Apr 1, 2004)

News Paper


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 1, 2004)

Ads


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 1, 2004)

pop-ups


----------



## markceltic (Apr 1, 2004)

pop tarts


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 1, 2004)

old farts


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 1, 2004)

slippers


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 1, 2004)

flippers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 2, 2004)

triggers


----------



## Cat (Apr 2, 2004)

Tigger


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 2, 2004)

tiger


----------



## diablojota (Apr 2, 2004)

cat


----------



## ora (Apr 2, 2004)

woman


----------



## bigbadbill (Apr 2, 2004)

female


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 2, 2004)

mail


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 2, 2004)

man


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 2, 2004)

fan


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 2, 2004)

blade


----------



## bigbadbill (Apr 2, 2004)

runner


----------



## markceltic (Apr 2, 2004)

sweat


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 2, 2004)

beads


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 2, 2004)

Orleans


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 2, 2004)

french quarter


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 2, 2004)

quarter pounder


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 3, 2004)

founder


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 3, 2004)

flounder


----------



## bobw (Apr 3, 2004)

stuffed


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 3, 2004)

full


----------



## Randman (Apr 3, 2004)

house


----------



## bobw (Apr 3, 2004)

mate


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 3, 2004)

Canada


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 3, 2004)

Sprite


----------



## markceltic (Apr 3, 2004)

endorsement


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 3, 2004)

embarrasment


----------



## andychrist (Apr 3, 2004)

embezzlement


----------



## markceltic (Apr 3, 2004)

enron ::evil::


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 3, 2004)

Gas


----------



## ora (Apr 4, 2004)

mask


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 4, 2004)

personality


----------



## markceltic (Apr 4, 2004)

Oprah


----------



## legacyb4 (Apr 4, 2004)

loud


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 4, 2004)

soft


----------



## bobw (Apr 4, 2004)

pretzel


----------



## markceltic (Apr 4, 2004)

hardcore


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 4, 2004)

music


----------



## markceltic (Apr 4, 2004)

audiophile


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 4, 2004)

Audio File


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 5, 2004)

ogg


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2004)

mp3


----------



## ora (Apr 5, 2004)

aac


----------



## diablojota (Apr 5, 2004)

Fairplay


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2004)

utopian


----------



## diablojota (Apr 5, 2004)

visionary


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2004)

pioneer


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 5, 2004)

CD/DVD burners


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2004)

laser


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 5, 2004)

light


----------



## diablojota (Apr 5, 2004)

pointer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2004)

battery


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2004)

park


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 5, 2004)

frisbee


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 5, 2004)

hippies


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2004)

peace


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 5, 2004)

(and) quiet


----------



## bobw (Apr 5, 2004)

silence


----------



## ora (Apr 5, 2004)

stealth


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2004)

bomber


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 5, 2004)

man


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 5, 2004)

x-men


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2004)

Picard


----------



## diablojota (Apr 6, 2004)

stars


----------



## ora (Apr 6, 2004)

dwarf


----------



## andychrist (Apr 6, 2004)

pliers


----------



## diablojota (Apr 6, 2004)

tool


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2004)

work


----------



## ora (Apr 6, 2004)

shop


----------



## diablojota (Apr 6, 2004)

money


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2004)

iWant


----------



## diablojota (Apr 6, 2004)

more


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2004)

ram


----------



## diablojota (Apr 6, 2004)

mac


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2004)

love

(Diablo, why did you change your "in want"?? Forgot my g5 pb wish??? )


----------



## diablojota (Apr 6, 2004)

fiancée


			
				Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> (Diablo, why did you change your "in want"?? Forgot my g5 pb wish??? )


 (Nope, I just got fed up with Apple making lousy mice and now IWO (in wish of) better apple mouse.  However, I still have the G5 PB want in my mind)


----------



## ora (Apr 6, 2004)

ring


----------



## diablojota (Apr 6, 2004)

broke


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 6, 2004)

fixed


----------



## diablojota (Apr 6, 2004)

working


----------



## bigbadbill (Apr 6, 2004)

playing


----------



## bobw (Apr 6, 2004)

painting


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2004)

shopping


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 6, 2004)

cart


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 6, 2004)

Mario


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 6, 2004)

super!


----------



## ora (Apr 7, 2004)

brothers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2004)

sisters


----------



## andychrist (Apr 7, 2004)

Gorgons


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2004)

gorgonzola


----------



## diablojota (Apr 7, 2004)

cheese


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2004)

pleeease


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 7, 2004)

thank-you

(you can hyphenate anything these days  )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2004)

tnx


----------



## bobw (Apr 7, 2004)

abbreviation


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2004)

attribution


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 7, 2004)

ascribed


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2004)

subscribed


----------



## bobw (Apr 7, 2004)

magazine


----------



## andychrist (Apr 7, 2004)

ammo


----------



## ora (Apr 7, 2004)

amphibian


----------



## bobw (Apr 7, 2004)

seahorse


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2004)

dirty


----------



## Fragger (Apr 7, 2004)

harry


----------



## ora (Apr 7, 2004)

hairy


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 7, 2004)

Mary


----------



## a_iver (Apr 7, 2004)

Mother


----------



## markceltic (Apr 7, 2004)

Father


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2004)

rather


----------



## markceltic (Apr 7, 2004)

Dan


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 7, 2004)

evildan


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 8, 2004)

mod


----------



## ora (Apr 8, 2004)

admin


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 8, 2004)

admit


----------



## ora (Apr 8, 2004)

defeat


----------



## andychrist (Apr 8, 2004)

deny


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 8, 2004)

motive


----------



## bobw (Apr 8, 2004)

opportunity


----------



## ora (Apr 8, 2004)

advantage


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 8, 2004)

tennis


----------



## andychrist (Apr 8, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## ora (Apr 9, 2004)

anywhere


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 9, 2004)

go


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2004)

fly


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 9, 2004)

why


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 9, 2004)

by-night


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 9, 2004)

plane


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2004)

plain    (wdw_ long time no see! how v'ya been?  )


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 9, 2004)

bagel (good)


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 9, 2004)

shop


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 9, 2004)

shoplift


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2004)

theft


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 10, 2004)

identity


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 10, 2004)

incognito


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2004)

cogent


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 10, 2004)

coincident


----------



## bobw (Apr 10, 2004)

simultaneous


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 10, 2004)

parallel


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 10, 2004)

perpendicular


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 10, 2004)

normal


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 10, 2004)

abnormal


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 10, 2004)

dislike


----------



## markceltic (Apr 10, 2004)

grudge


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 10, 2004)

grunge


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2004)

sludge


----------



## markceltic (Apr 10, 2004)

fudge ::angel::


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 10, 2004)

gooey


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 10, 2004)

slimey


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 11, 2004)

green


----------



## ora (Apr 11, 2004)

lantern


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 11, 2004)

night


----------



## andychrist (Apr 11, 2004)

rider


----------



## markceltic (Apr 11, 2004)

bicycle


----------



## ora (Apr 11, 2004)

trike


----------



## markceltic (Apr 11, 2004)

playfull


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 11, 2004)

painful


----------



## bobw (Apr 11, 2004)

hanging


----------



## andychrist (Apr 11, 2004)

chad


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 11, 2004)

chat


----------



## Randman (Apr 11, 2004)

Converse


----------



## markceltic (Apr 11, 2004)

correspond


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 11, 2004)

pair


----------



## andychrist (Apr 11, 2004)

pear


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 11, 2004)

apple


----------



## tree (Apr 11, 2004)

tree


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 11, 2004)

me, my self, and I


----------



## senne (Apr 11, 2004)

you


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 11, 2004)

who


----------



## ora (Apr 11, 2004)

what?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 11, 2004)

Vat


----------



## markceltic (Apr 11, 2004)

fat


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2004)

thin


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 12, 2004)

wafer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 12, 2004)

water


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2004)

beach


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 12, 2004)

ball


----------



## a_iver (Apr 12, 2004)

marble


----------



## bobw (Apr 12, 2004)

round


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 12, 2004)

2


----------



## markceltic (Apr 12, 2004)

twosome


----------



## bobbo (Apr 12, 2004)

pair


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 12, 2004)

binary


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2004)

hex


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 13, 2004)

cheat


----------



## Randman (Apr 13, 2004)

code


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2004)

cypher


----------



## diablojota (Apr 13, 2004)

number


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 13, 2004)

icq


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2004)

irc


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2004)

IRS (are you ready??)


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 13, 2004)

Taxes


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 13, 2004)

Texas


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 13, 2004)

Chainsaw


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 13, 2004)

massacre


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2004)

macabre


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 13, 2004)

fallout


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 13, 2004)

nukem


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 13, 2004)

Duke


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2004)

Earl


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 13, 2004)

crust


----------



## markceltic (Apr 13, 2004)

pizza


----------



## ora (Apr 14, 2004)

delivery


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 14, 2004)

Failure


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 14, 2004)

mine


----------



## ora (Apr 14, 2004)

field


----------



## bobw (Apr 14, 2004)

dreams


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 14, 2004)

touch


----------



## bobw (Apr 14, 2004)

Kiosk


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 14, 2004)

magazines

(touch -> Kiosk?)


----------



## bigbadbill (Apr 14, 2004)

MacWorld


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 14, 2004)

Expo


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 15, 2004)

presentation


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 15, 2004)

keynote


----------



## ora (Apr 15, 2004)

speech


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 15, 2004)

monday


----------



## diablojota (Apr 15, 2004)

day


----------



## ora (Apr 15, 2004)

sun


----------



## bobw (Apr 15, 2004)

shine


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 15, 2004)

today


----------



## diablojota (Apr 15, 2004)

tonight


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 15, 2004)

date


----------



## ora (Apr 15, 2004)

time


----------



## bobw (Apr 15, 2004)

warner


----------



## bigbadbill (Apr 15, 2004)

brothers


----------



## bobw (Apr 15, 2004)

smothers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 15, 2004)

anti-aliasing


----------



## Randman (Apr 15, 2004)

Sydney


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 15, 2004)

Australia


----------



## ora (Apr 15, 2004)

Pacific


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 15, 2004)

Pacifist


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 15, 2004)

Pacifier


----------



## markceltic (Apr 15, 2004)

Maggie   D'oh


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 15, 2004)

homer


----------



## a_iver (Apr 15, 2004)

homerun


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 15, 2004)

derby


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 16, 2004)

fedora


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 16, 2004)

federal


----------



## diablojota (Apr 16, 2004)

government


----------



## ora (Apr 16, 2004)

law


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 16, 2004)

regimen


----------



## markceltic (Apr 16, 2004)

exercise


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 16, 2004)

running


----------



## markceltic (Apr 16, 2004)

nose


----------



## ora (Apr 16, 2004)

ring


----------



## markceltic (Apr 16, 2004)

lord


----------



## ora (Apr 17, 2004)

Lady


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 17, 2004)

gentlemen


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 17, 2004)

civilized


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 17, 2004)

citizen


----------



## ora (Apr 17, 2004)

revolution


----------



## markceltic (Apr 17, 2004)

spinning


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 17, 2004)

Hund's Rule


----------



## ora (Apr 17, 2004)

pauli


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 17, 2004)

principle


----------



## bobw (Apr 17, 2004)

teacher


----------



## Randman (Apr 17, 2004)

flunked


----------



## voice- (Apr 17, 2004)

test


----------



## ora (Apr 17, 2004)

paper


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 17, 2004)

scissors


----------



## markceltic (Apr 17, 2004)

rock


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 17, 2004)

fountain


----------



## markceltic (Apr 17, 2004)

soda


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 18, 2004)

Orange


----------



## ora (Apr 18, 2004)

water


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 18, 2004)

deuterium


----------



## Cat (Apr 18, 2004)

tritium


----------



## markceltic (Apr 18, 2004)

titanium


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 18, 2004)

tibook


----------



## markceltic (Apr 18, 2004)

money $$$


----------



## voice- (Apr 18, 2004)

Ikea


----------



## markceltic (Apr 18, 2004)

euros  (Sweden member of EU?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 18, 2004)

germany


----------



## markceltic (Apr 18, 2004)

beer


----------



## ora (Apr 18, 2004)

batter


----------



## markceltic (Apr 18, 2004)

fish   ( mmmm fish)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 18, 2004)

dish


----------



## bobw (Apr 18, 2004)

doll


----------



## ora (Apr 18, 2004)

house


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 18, 2004)

home


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 18, 2004)

Rodgau


----------



## macmasta (Apr 18, 2004)

region


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 18, 2004)

area


----------



## macmasta (Apr 18, 2004)

greedy


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 18, 2004)

selfish


----------



## macmasta (Apr 18, 2004)

idiotic


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 18, 2004)

ideologic


----------



## ora (Apr 18, 2004)

marx


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 18, 2004)

communism


----------



## bobw (Apr 18, 2004)

dominant


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 18, 2004)

recessive


----------



## markceltic (Apr 18, 2004)

progressive


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 18, 2004)

clustalw


----------



## markceltic (Apr 18, 2004)

what


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 18, 2004)

sequence_alignment_tool


----------



## ora (Apr 18, 2004)

blast


----------



## markceltic (Apr 18, 2004)

party


----------



## macmasta (Apr 19, 2004)

pathetic


----------



## ora (Apr 19, 2004)

sympathetic


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 19, 2004)

Parasympathetic


----------



## voice- (Apr 19, 2004)

parachute


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 19, 2004)

fall


----------



## ora (Apr 19, 2004)

out


----------



## macmasta (Apr 19, 2004)

down


----------



## ora (Apr 19, 2004)

under


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 19, 2004)

Canada


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 19, 2004)

eh?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 19, 2004)

huh?


----------



## ora (Apr 19, 2004)

doh!
(there should be a Homer Smiley!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 19, 2004)

Meggy


----------



## markceltic (Apr 19, 2004)

pacifier


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 20, 2004)

Deja vous

(didn't we already go through this cycle?)


----------



## macmasta (Apr 20, 2004)

sacre bleu


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 20, 2004)

Sacre Coeur


----------



## markceltic (Apr 20, 2004)

sacred cow


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 20, 2004)

butcher

(or baker? lol )


----------



## ora (Apr 20, 2004)

butler


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 20, 2004)

service


----------



## Cat (Apr 20, 2004)

self


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 20, 2004)

fish


----------



## ora (Apr 20, 2004)

molluscs


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 20, 2004)

vertebrate


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 20, 2004)

invertebrate


----------



## ora (Apr 20, 2004)

inveterate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 20, 2004)

veteran


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 20, 2004)

respect


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 20, 2004)

AliG


----------



## markceltic (Apr 20, 2004)

algae


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 20, 2004)

allergy


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 20, 2004)

Zyrtec


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 21, 2004)

Zantac


----------



## ora (Apr 21, 2004)

ulcer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 21, 2004)

usher


----------



## diablojota (Apr 21, 2004)

hip-hop


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 21, 2004)

Q-hop


----------



## markceltic (Apr 21, 2004)

ridiculous


----------



## macmasta (Apr 21, 2004)

astucia


----------



## ora (Apr 21, 2004)

asura


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 21, 2004)

azureus


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 21, 2004)

blue


----------



## ora (Apr 21, 2004)

saturation


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 21, 2004)

sponge


----------



## ora (Apr 21, 2004)

coral


----------



## markceltic (Apr 21, 2004)

beauty


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 21, 2004)

sleeping


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 22, 2004)

missing


----------



## macmasta (Apr 22, 2004)

failed


----------



## ora (Apr 22, 2004)

connection


----------



## macmasta (Apr 22, 2004)

conception


----------



## Cat (Apr 22, 2004)

birth


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 22, 2004)

control


----------



## macmasta (Apr 22, 2004)

asia


----------



## ora (Apr 22, 2004)

pacific


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 22, 2004)

atlantic


----------



## bobw (Apr 22, 2004)

city


----------



## nervus (Apr 22, 2004)

village


----------



## ora (Apr 22, 2004)

green


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 22, 2004)

lawn


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 22, 2004)

law


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 22, 2004)

won


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 22, 2004)

now


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 22, 2004)

later


----------



## markceltic (Apr 22, 2004)

tomorrow


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 22, 2004)

today


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 22, 2004)

yesterday


----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 23, 2004)

history


----------



## ora (Apr 23, 2004)

philosophy


----------



## macmasta (Apr 23, 2004)

democracy


----------



## markceltic (Apr 23, 2004)

sacrifice


----------



## ora (Apr 23, 2004)

Abraham


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 23, 2004)

Isaac


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 23, 2004)

Newton


----------



## ora (Apr 24, 2004)

Apple


----------



## macmasta (Apr 24, 2004)

Pear


----------



## ora (Apr 24, 2004)

Stairs


----------



## bobw (Apr 24, 2004)

flight


----------



## macmasta (Apr 24, 2004)

right


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 24, 2004)

wrong


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 24, 2004)

way


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 24, 2004)

no


----------



## markceltic (Apr 24, 2004)

negative


----------



## ora (Apr 24, 2004)

transparency


----------



## markceltic (Apr 24, 2004)

windows ::evil::


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 24, 2004)

linux


----------



## markceltic (Apr 24, 2004)

penquins


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 24, 2004)

gentoo


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 25, 2004)

tuxedo


----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2004)

cocktail


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2004)

party


----------



## markceltic (Apr 25, 2004)

bacchanal


----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2004)

hangover


----------



## macmasta (Apr 25, 2004)

thirsty


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2004)

Sprite


----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2004)

pixel


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 25, 2004)

shader


----------



## markceltic (Apr 25, 2004)

pixy (pixy stick)


----------



## macmasta (Apr 25, 2004)

display


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2004)

show


----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2004)

mirror


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 25, 2004)

stripe


----------



## macmasta (Apr 25, 2004)

hype


----------



## markceltic (Apr 25, 2004)

commercials


----------



## macmasta (Apr 25, 2004)

merciful


----------



## markceltic (Apr 25, 2004)

compassion  ::angel::


----------



## macmasta (Apr 25, 2004)

expression


----------



## markceltic (Apr 25, 2004)

art


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 25, 2004)

robotic


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 25, 2004)

Gundam


----------



## macmasta (Apr 25, 2004)

Guntram


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 26, 2004)

Speedtrap


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

ticket


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 26, 2004)

cricket


----------



## ora (Apr 26, 2004)

stump


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 26, 2004)

stunt


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

punt


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2004)

river


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 26, 2004)

iriver


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

Joan Rivers


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2004)

Old Man


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 26, 2004)

sea


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 26, 2004)

legs


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 26, 2004)

run


----------



## macmasta (Apr 26, 2004)

fun


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 26, 2004)

ny


----------



## macmasta (Apr 26, 2004)

my


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 26, 2004)

sql


----------



## mi5moav (Apr 26, 2004)

oracle


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 26, 2004)

Larry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 26, 2004)

game

(what was his name? Larry Leisure??)


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 26, 2004)

play

(Larry Ellison?)


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

fair

(You must be referring to Leisure Suit Larry.)


----------



## ora (Apr 26, 2004)

drm


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 26, 2004)

DeDRMS


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

asking for it...


----------



## markceltic (Apr 26, 2004)

deserve


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 26, 2004)

what


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

who


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

me


----------



## Arden (Apr 27, 2004)

yes


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

flawless


----------



## Cat (Apr 27, 2004)

victory


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 27, 2004)

celebration


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

celebrities


----------



## ora (Apr 27, 2004)

media


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

tv


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2004)

radio


----------



## diablojota (Apr 27, 2004)

cd


----------



## Arden (Apr 27, 2004)

deeveedee


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

superdrive


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 27, 2004)

megadrive


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

megadragon

(might & magic 5 )


----------



## markceltic (Apr 27, 2004)

ashes


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

my cat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

mysql


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

skool


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

skoda


----------



## markceltic (Apr 28, 2004)

skoal  (chewin' tobacco)for those that don't know


----------



## macmasta (Apr 28, 2004)

skol!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

skull


----------



## macmasta (Apr 28, 2004)

full


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 28, 2004)

bull


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 28, 2004)

bologna


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

salami


----------



## markceltic (Apr 28, 2004)

pizza


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2004)

hunger


----------



## markceltic (Apr 28, 2004)

feast


----------



## ora (Apr 28, 2004)

gourmet


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 28, 2004)

frugal


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 28, 2004)

cheap


----------



## markceltic (Apr 28, 2004)

crap


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

toilet


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 28, 2004)

dare I say it...Windows!!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 29, 2004)

stone


----------



## Cat (Apr 29, 2004)

bone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 29, 2004)

spine


----------



## Arden (Apr 29, 2004)

shank


----------



## markceltic (Apr 29, 2004)

shiv ::evil::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 30, 2004)

shiver


----------



## macmasta (Apr 30, 2004)

prank


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 30, 2004)

shank


----------



## macmasta (Apr 30, 2004)

frank


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 30, 2004)

sinatra


----------



## ora (Apr 30, 2004)

ratpack


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 30, 2004)

three-pack


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 30, 2004)

six-pack


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 30, 2004)

keg


----------



## bobw (Apr 30, 2004)

tap


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 30, 2004)

safari


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 30, 2004)

Firefox


----------



## Arden (Apr 30, 2004)

Mozilla


----------



## JetwingX (May 1, 2004)

godzilla


----------



## Arden (May 1, 2004)

Chewbacca

(My friend said that... LOL)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 1, 2004)

bacsu

(bacillus subtilis)


----------



## Randman (May 1, 2004)

Bacchus


----------



## markceltic (May 1, 2004)

succubus


----------



## bobw (May 1, 2004)

nightmare


----------



## markceltic (May 1, 2004)

Orwellian  (as in George Orwell)


----------



## JohnnyV (May 1, 2004)

Verne
(as in Jules Verne)


----------



## markceltic (May 1, 2004)

Ernest


----------



## Cat (May 2, 2004)

serious


----------



## ora (May 2, 2004)

sincere


----------



## markceltic (May 2, 2004)

genuine


----------



## JetwingX (May 2, 2004)

one of a kind


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 2, 2004)

mind


----------



## nixgeek (May 2, 2004)

body


----------



## markceltic (May 2, 2004)

soul


----------



## JohnnyV (May 2, 2004)

heart


----------



## ora (May 2, 2004)

pump


----------



## markceltic (May 2, 2004)

iron


----------



## nixgeek (May 2, 2004)

irony


----------



## JohnnyV (May 2, 2004)

epitimy


----------



## JetwingX (May 3, 2004)

epitome ::angel::  

one of my spelling words


----------



## Randman (May 3, 2004)

epidermal


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 3, 2004)

transmembrane


----------



## ora (May 3, 2004)

receptor


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 3, 2004)

signal_transduction


----------



## dlloyd (May 3, 2004)

wire


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 3, 2004)

hire


----------



## dlloyd (May 3, 2004)

work


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 3, 2004)

current


----------



## dlloyd (May 3, 2004)

electricity


----------



## bobw (May 3, 2004)

amp


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 3, 2004)

simplicity


----------



## markceltic (May 3, 2004)

easy


----------



## JohnnyV (May 3, 2004)

listening


----------



## dlloyd (May 3, 2004)

ear


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 4, 2004)

rear


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

end


----------



## ora (May 4, 2004)

zone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 4, 2004)

active


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

moving


----------



## Cat (May 4, 2004)

target


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

gun


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 4, 2004)

usa


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

country


----------



## Satcomer (May 4, 2004)

music


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

sound


----------



## JohnnyV (May 4, 2004)

byte


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 4, 2004)

bite


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

food


----------



## markceltic (May 4, 2004)

stomach


----------



## nixgeek (May 4, 2004)

lunchtime


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

noon


----------



## bigbadbill (May 4, 2004)

twelve


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 4, 2004)

two_elve


----------



## nixgeek (May 4, 2004)

keebler


----------



## markceltic (May 4, 2004)

trees


----------



## JetwingX (May 5, 2004)

green


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

chlorophyll


----------



## Cat (May 5, 2004)

photosynthesis (sp?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

light_harvesting_center


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

solar


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

polar


----------



## JohnnyV (May 5, 2004)

coordinates


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

xyz


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

alphabet


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

aliphatic


----------



## thinktk (May 5, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> aliphatic



Carbon


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

(gah, missed that last one)

element


----------



## markceltic (May 5, 2004)

fifth


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

five


----------



## JohnnyV (May 5, 2004)

rings


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2004)

lord


----------



## Cat (May 5, 2004)

flies


----------



## bobw (May 5, 2004)

bees


----------



## bigbadbill (May 5, 2004)

wax


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

candle


----------



## thinktk (May 5, 2004)

wick


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

wicked


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2004)

fast


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

speed


----------



## thinktk (May 5, 2004)

ticket


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

stub


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

rub


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

bruise


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2004)

banana


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

fruit


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

menu


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

contextual


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

nonsexual


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

hug


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

kiss


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

sensual


----------



## markceltic (May 5, 2004)

exotic


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

(yeah right, that was SO not the word you were thinking of )

parrot


----------



## markceltic (May 5, 2004)

macaw  ( I'm only doing my part to keep things from going x-rated here that's all )


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

scarlet

(lol)


----------



## markceltic (May 5, 2004)

letter


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

post


----------



## JetwingX (May 5, 2004)

POST (Power-on Self Test)


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

Php


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 6, 2004)

phd


----------



## Cat (May 6, 2004)

philosophy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 6, 2004)

spaghetti


----------



## Cat (May 6, 2004)

sauce

(philosophy -> spaghetti? You've got to explain that one! )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 6, 2004)

bolognaise

(Hehe, I was hoping one will ask. There is a famous philosopher assay: there are 5 philosophers sitting at a table with 5 plates of spaghetti. Next to each plate, there is one fork. A philosopher will need two forks to eat the spaghetti. Now, not all philosophers will be hungry at the same time. While they are not hungry, they will be thinking or philosophizing.  The problem is: how to manage the problem once one wants to eat the spaghetti, but there are no two forks available. This is a model for multitasking systems; how to handle several jobs)


----------



## dlloyd (May 6, 2004)

sauce


----------



## JohnnyV (May 6, 2004)

power


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 6, 2004)

powder


----------



## dlloyd (May 6, 2004)

paper

(flautists use it for sticking keys-powder paper)


----------



## ora (May 6, 2004)

papyrus


----------



## bigbadbill (May 6, 2004)

cop


----------



## dlloyd (May 6, 2004)

police


----------



## bobw (May 6, 2004)

firemen


----------



## dlloyd (May 6, 2004)

fire


----------



## markceltic (May 6, 2004)

ice


----------



## ora (May 6, 2004)

cube


----------



## markceltic (May 6, 2004)

rubic


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2004)

rubric (I hope I spelled that right..)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 7, 2004)

subject


----------



## ora (May 7, 2004)

interject


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 7, 2004)

coin


----------



## Arden (May 7, 2004)

tender


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 7, 2004)

love_me


----------



## JohnnyV (May 7, 2004)

hate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 7, 2004)

mate


----------



## markceltic (May 7, 2004)

friend


----------



## bobw (May 7, 2004)

foe


----------



## JohnnyV (May 7, 2004)

fee


----------



## macmasta (May 7, 2004)

dee


----------



## markceltic (May 7, 2004)

double (dee)


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2004)

double-dutch


----------



## JetwingX (May 7, 2004)

rope


----------



## Randman (May 8, 2004)

dope


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

drug


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2004)

wars


----------



## ora (May 8, 2004)

punic


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

Greece


----------



## macmasta (May 8, 2004)

freeze


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

cold


----------



## JetwingX (May 8, 2004)

fusion


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2004)

chamber


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 8, 2004)

chambre

(french)


----------



## markceltic (May 8, 2004)

den


----------



## ora (May 8, 2004)

cave


----------



## markceltic (May 8, 2004)

bears


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

cute


----------



## markceltic (May 8, 2004)

smurfs


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

dog


----------



## markceltic (May 8, 2004)

feline


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

cat


----------



## markceltic (May 8, 2004)

bird


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

fly


----------



## markceltic (May 8, 2004)

swatter ::ha::


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

slap


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2004)

happy


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

sad


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 9, 2004)

mad


----------



## dlloyd (May 9, 2004)

angry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 9, 2004)

pms


----------



## pds (May 9, 2004)

pdq


----------



## dlloyd (May 9, 2004)

acronym


----------



## markceltic (May 9, 2004)

adjective


----------



## dlloyd (May 9, 2004)

noun


----------



## markceltic (May 9, 2004)

grammar


----------



## dlloyd (May 9, 2004)

english


----------



## markceltic (May 9, 2004)

teacher


----------



## dlloyd (May 9, 2004)

professor


----------



## markceltic (May 9, 2004)

dean


----------



## Cat (May 9, 2004)

faculty


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2004)

staff


----------



## ora (May 9, 2004)

wand


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2004)

fairies!!!!! (Son is watching Fairly Odd Parents)


----------



## JetwingX (May 9, 2004)

That big brawly German Fairy (on the fairy odd parents)


----------



## markceltic (May 9, 2004)

leprechauns


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2004)

3/17


----------



## dlloyd (May 9, 2004)

fraction


----------



## JetwingX (May 10, 2004)

crack up


----------



## Cat (May 10, 2004)

nut


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 10, 2004)

nutz


----------



## nixgeek (May 10, 2004)

squirrels


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

rodent


----------



## Cat (May 10, 2004)

mouse


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

pad


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 10, 2004)

touch


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

mind


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 10, 2004)

blind


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

eye


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 10, 2004)

i


----------



## JetwingX (May 10, 2004)

i[incert apple product here]


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

me


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 10, 2004)

windows (ME)


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

windoze


----------



## nixgeek (May 10, 2004)

swisscheese


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

strong


----------



## bigbadbill (May 10, 2004)

silent


----------



## Cat (May 10, 2004)

night


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 10, 2004)

christmas


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

tree


----------



## bigbadbill (May 10, 2004)

leaf


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

broad


----------



## bigbadbill (May 10, 2004)

woman


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

man


----------



## markceltic (May 10, 2004)

strength


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

strong


----------



## markceltic (May 10, 2004)

smell


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

nose


----------



## markceltic (May 10, 2004)

hair


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

head


----------



## nixgeek (May 10, 2004)

ache


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 11, 2004)

pain


----------



## nixgeek (May 11, 2004)

ear (namely, mine )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 11, 2004)

sorrow


----------



## dlloyd (May 11, 2004)

sad


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 11, 2004)

mad 

(circle)


----------



## dlloyd (May 11, 2004)

angry

(lol)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 11, 2004)

pms


----------



## dlloyd (May 11, 2004)

period
(I didn't have this round last time )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 11, 2004)

temporal


----------



## Cat (May 11, 2004)

spatial


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 11, 2004)

space


----------



## dlloyd (May 11, 2004)

outer


----------



## markceltic (May 11, 2004)

inner


----------



## dlloyd (May 11, 2004)

self


----------



## ora (May 11, 2004)

sufficient


----------



## Cat (May 11, 2004)

necessary


----------



## bobw (May 11, 2004)

oxygen


----------



## JetwingX (May 11, 2004)

oxy


----------



## dlloyd (May 11, 2004)

moron


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 12, 2004)

Zauron


----------



## ora (May 12, 2004)

sauropod


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 12, 2004)

iPod


----------



## dlloyd (May 12, 2004)

Apple


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 12, 2004)

Steve


----------



## dlloyd (May 12, 2004)

jobs


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 12, 2004)

retirement


----------



## dlloyd (May 12, 2004)

old


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 12, 2004)

wrinkles


----------



## ora (May 12, 2004)

freckles


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 12, 2004)

pigment


----------



## nixgeek (May 12, 2004)

melanin


----------



## markceltic (May 12, 2004)

tan


----------



## g/re/p (May 12, 2004)

melanoma


----------



## markceltic (May 12, 2004)

cancer


----------



## dlloyd (May 12, 2004)

virgo


----------



## nixgeek (May 12, 2004)

virgin


----------



## dlloyd (May 12, 2004)

girl


----------



## nixgeek (May 12, 2004)

female


----------



## ora (May 13, 2004)

eve


----------



## nixgeek (May 13, 2004)

summer's


----------



## markceltic (May 13, 2004)

school


----------



## Satcomer (May 13, 2004)

graduation


----------



## markceltic (May 13, 2004)

diploma


----------



## dlloyd (May 13, 2004)

highschool


----------



## nixgeek (May 13, 2004)

college


----------



## dlloyd (May 13, 2004)

degree


----------



## JetwingX (May 14, 2004)

Bfa


----------



## nixgeek (May 14, 2004)

Bfg


----------



## dlloyd (May 14, 2004)

big_friendly_giant


----------



## nixgeek (May 15, 2004)

GreenGiant


----------



## Cat (May 15, 2004)

Suzuki

(Remember: "Oh no! It's the giant Suzuki!"? )


----------



## bobw (May 15, 2004)

Motorcycle


----------



## nixgeek (May 15, 2004)

hog


----------



## Randman (May 15, 2004)

boss


----------



## pds (May 15, 2004)

basha

(pasha, but egyptians can't pronounce "p")


----------



## markceltic (May 15, 2004)

pasta


----------



## ora (May 15, 2004)

noodles


----------



## dlloyd (May 15, 2004)

spaghetti


----------



## markceltic (May 15, 2004)

sucking


----------



## JetwingX (May 15, 2004)

inappropriate


----------



## ora (May 16, 2004)

impolite


----------



## pds (May 16, 2004)

gauche


----------



## markceltic (May 16, 2004)

naughty


----------



## nixgeek (May 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## markceltic (May 16, 2004)

pretty


----------



## JohnnyV (May 16, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Randman (May 16, 2004)

sucker


----------



## Giaguara (May 16, 2004)

site sucker


----------



## JetwingX (May 16, 2004)

Vacume


----------



## Cat (May 16, 2004)

Vacuum


----------



## ora (May 16, 2004)

ether


----------



## markceltic (May 16, 2004)

ethernet


----------



## JohnnyV (May 16, 2004)

intranet


----------



## dlloyd (May 16, 2004)

extranet


----------



## JetwingX (May 17, 2004)

Bandwidth


----------



## Cat (May 17, 2004)

bandwagon


----------



## nixgeek (May 17, 2004)

chuckwagon


----------



## Randman (May 17, 2004)

upchuck


----------



## pds (May 17, 2004)

woodchuck


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2004)

groundhog


----------



## markceltic (May 17, 2004)

hedgehog


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2004)

sonic


----------



## nixgeek (May 17, 2004)

fastfood


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2004)

burger


----------



## dlloyd (May 18, 2004)

ham


----------



## bobw (May 18, 2004)

suet


----------



## JohnnyV (May 18, 2004)

soap


----------



## bobw (May 18, 2004)

liquid


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2004)

solid


----------



## markceltic (May 18, 2004)

me


----------



## JetwingX (May 19, 2004)

Him


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2004)

Jesus


----------



## markceltic (May 19, 2004)

good


----------



## Cat (May 20, 2004)

bad


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2004)

ugly


----------



## markceltic (May 20, 2004)

hideous


----------



## Cat (May 21, 2004)

beast


----------



## a_iver (May 21, 2004)

monster


----------



## JohnnyV (May 21, 2004)

under


----------



## markceltic (May 21, 2004)

underhanded


----------



## dlloyd (May 21, 2004)

sneaky


----------



## JetwingX (May 22, 2004)

Sneaky Bastard Sword (form Munchkin. it's a fun card game)


----------



## markceltic (May 22, 2004)

sneakers


----------



## JohnnyV (May 22, 2004)

hackers


----------



## JetwingX (May 22, 2004)

crackers


----------



## pds (May 22, 2004)

Georgian


----------



## nixgeek (May 22, 2004)

peaches


----------



## markceltic (May 22, 2004)

& cream


----------



## JetwingX (May 23, 2004)

At&t


----------



## markceltic (May 23, 2004)

Worldcom ::evil::


----------



## nixgeek (May 23, 2004)

Enron


----------



## markceltic (May 23, 2004)

theives


----------



## nixgeek (May 23, 2004)

Robin


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2004)

hood


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 24, 2004)

hook


----------



## Cat (May 24, 2004)

Captain Hook
(from Peter Pan)


----------



## nixgeek (May 24, 2004)

pirate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 24, 2004)

piracy


----------



## nixgeek (May 24, 2004)

warez


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2004)

tupperware


----------



## dlloyd (May 24, 2004)

party


----------



## Cat (May 24, 2004)

Beer!


----------



## Satcomer (May 24, 2004)

toga


----------



## dlloyd (May 24, 2004)

yoga


----------



## ged3000 (May 24, 2004)

yoghurt


----------



## dlloyd (May 24, 2004)

dairy


----------



## nixgeek (May 24, 2004)

lactose


----------



## ged3000 (May 24, 2004)

alginate beads


----------



## dlloyd (May 24, 2004)

pottery


----------



## ged3000 (May 24, 2004)

clay


----------



## markceltic (May 24, 2004)

pewter


----------



## JetwingX (May 24, 2004)

brass


----------



## nixgeek (May 24, 2004)

knuckles


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 25, 2004)

gout


----------



## Cat (May 25, 2004)

goat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 25, 2004)

cheese


----------



## Randman (May 25, 2004)

camera


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 25, 2004)

canon


----------



## Randman (May 25, 2004)

ixus


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 25, 2004)

deluxe

Edit: Oops, used german word before (luxus)  Sowwy


----------



## JohnnyV (May 25, 2004)

supreme


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 25, 2004)

Robby


----------



## dlloyd (May 25, 2004)

Bobby


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 25, 2004)

Brown


----------



## dlloyd (May 25, 2004)

black


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 25, 2004)

hair


----------



## JohnnyV (May 25, 2004)

ball


----------



## dlloyd (May 25, 2004)

soccer


----------



## bobw (May 25, 2004)

mom


----------



## dlloyd (May 25, 2004)

dad


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2004)

father


----------



## dlloyd (May 25, 2004)

mother


----------



## Randman (May 25, 2004)

[deleted] 

Ok, just to play it safe... milk


----------



## dlloyd (May 25, 2004)

(oooo, bad)

cow


----------



## markceltic (May 25, 2004)

angus


----------



## JohnnyV (May 25, 2004)

beef


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2004)

where's??


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

there's


----------



## Cat (May 26, 2004)

then


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

when


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

where


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

here


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

there


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

their


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

theirs


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

ideas


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

book


----------



## pds (May 26, 2004)

bookie


----------



## bobw (May 26, 2004)

SmartyJones


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

Smart

(car)


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

intelligent


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

Intelli


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

Intel


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

Wintel


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

Windows


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

Lindows

(don't you have anything else to do but post here?  )


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

Linux

(yes, I do, don't you? )


----------



## JohnnyV (May 26, 2004)

*nix


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

Unix


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

terminal


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2004)

velocity


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

viscosity


----------



## markceltic (May 26, 2004)

engine


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

moter


----------



## Randman (May 26, 2004)

Motor.


----------



## markceltic (May 26, 2004)

combustion


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2004)

spontaneous


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

instantaneous


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 26, 2004)

ping


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

pong


----------



## Satcomer (May 26, 2004)

paddle


----------



## dlloyd (May 26, 2004)

boat


----------



## markceltic (May 26, 2004)

submarine  (Das Boat)


----------



## JohnnyV (May 26, 2004)

sandwich

(I'm hungry  )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 27, 2004)

stomach


----------



## pds (May 27, 2004)

swallow


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 27, 2004)

swollen


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2004)

enlarged


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 27, 2004)

spam


----------



## Browni (May 27, 2004)

comcast 

(weak i know)


----------



## pds (May 27, 2004)

recast


----------



## Browni (May 27, 2004)

half @$$ed


----------



## pds (May 27, 2004)

half-past


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 27, 2004)

nine


----------



## pds (May 27, 2004)

half-ten


 love that Eurotime...


----------



## dlloyd (May 27, 2004)

five


----------



## Browni (May 27, 2004)

chanel


----------



## dlloyd (May 27, 2004)

channel


----------



## markceltic (May 27, 2004)

surfing


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2004)

safari


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 28, 2004)

panther


----------



## Cat (May 28, 2004)

Tiger 

(very obvious, I know  )


----------



## dlloyd (May 28, 2004)

lion


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 28, 2004)

oil


----------



## dlloyd (May 28, 2004)

boil


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 28, 2004)

egg


----------



## Cat (May 28, 2004)

Chicken


----------



## bobw (May 28, 2004)

Eggnog


----------



## dlloyd (May 28, 2004)

christmas


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2004)

time


----------



## markceltic (May 28, 2004)

anti-time


----------



## pds (May 28, 2004)

no 

(no time)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 28, 2004)

on


----------



## pds (May 28, 2004)

in


----------



## nixgeek (May 28, 2004)

out


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 28, 2004)

doubt


----------



## pds (May 28, 2004)

uncertainty


----------



## markceltic (May 28, 2004)

fear


----------



## JetwingX (May 28, 2004)

factor


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 29, 2004)

parameter


----------



## JohnnyV (May 29, 2004)

parametric


----------



## bobw (May 29, 2004)

paramedic


----------



## pds (May 29, 2004)

Paradox

(pair a docs)


----------



## markceltic (May 29, 2004)

Dockers (as in the pants)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 29, 2004)

shoes


----------



## markceltic (May 29, 2004)

Reebok ( sorry for the advertisement )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 30, 2004)

hexelite (?)


----------



## markceltic (May 30, 2004)

hexagon


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 30, 2004)

Canvas (I work in an art shop and we sell hexagonal shaped canvases. No joke!)


----------



## pds (May 30, 2004)

support


----------



## Randman (May 30, 2004)

Arch


----------



## bobw (May 30, 2004)

enemy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 30, 2004)

eminem


----------



## markceltic (May 30, 2004)

enema


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 31, 2004)

enigma


----------



## pds (May 31, 2004)

imagine


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 31, 2004)

Dreams


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 31, 2004)

touch


----------



## pds (May 31, 2004)

smeared


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 31, 2004)

smeagol


----------



## markceltic (May 31, 2004)

Speilberg


----------



## nixgeek (May 31, 2004)

Steven


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 1, 2004)

Spielberg ()


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 1, 2004)

Tarantino


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 1, 2004)

Bill


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2004)

Mr.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 1, 2004)

Mrs.


----------



## diablojota (Jun 1, 2004)

Ms.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 1, 2004)

married


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 1, 2004)

Chains


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 1, 2004)

rings

(hehe, scared?)


----------



## markceltic (Jun 1, 2004)

telephone  (no I'm not scared)


----------



## drunkmac (Jun 1, 2004)

V***** S**


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 1, 2004)

censored


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 1, 2004)

FCC


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 1, 2004)

Fsb


----------



## markceltic (Jun 1, 2004)

PBS  (.org)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2004)

pledges


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 2, 2004)

edges


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 2, 2004)

sharp


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2004)

harps


----------



## markceltic (Jun 2, 2004)

angels ::angel::


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2004)

doubles


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2004)

triples


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 3, 2004)

Triple X


----------



## pds (Jun 3, 2004)

dirty minds


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 3, 2004)

beautiful mind
(movie)


----------



## pds (Jun 3, 2004)

Moria

(a beautiful mine - just re-reading LoTR )


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 3, 2004)

Moire


----------



## markceltic (Jun 3, 2004)

amorous


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 3, 2004)

affectionate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 4, 2004)

lovely


----------



## pds (Jun 4, 2004)

volley


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 4, 2004)

ball


----------



## pds (Jun 4, 2004)

label


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 4, 2004)

table


----------



## pds (Jun 4, 2004)

spike


----------



## Cat (Jun 4, 2004)

hike


----------



## Randman (Jun 4, 2004)

take


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2004)

took


----------



## Cat (Jun 4, 2004)

Peregrin


----------



## Randman (Jun 4, 2004)

Falcon


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 4, 2004)

Plane


----------



## Randman (Jun 4, 2004)

Plain


----------



## Cat (Jun 4, 2004)

Text


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2004)

print


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2004)

gimp-print


----------



## markceltic (Jun 4, 2004)

limp


----------



## Randman (Jun 5, 2004)

hobbled


----------



## pds (Jun 5, 2004)

hamstrung


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2004)

hamstrings


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 5, 2004)

array


----------



## pds (Jun 5, 2004)

arrange


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 5, 2004)

rearrange


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 5, 2004)

feng-shui


----------



## markceltic (Jun 5, 2004)

mythology


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2004)

biology


----------



## markceltic (Jun 6, 2004)

organisms


----------



## Cat (Jun 6, 2004)

instruments


----------



## markceltic (Jun 6, 2004)

microscope


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 6, 2004)

lenses


----------



## markceltic (Jun 6, 2004)

refractor


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 6, 2004)

telescope


----------



## markceltic (Jun 6, 2004)

farsighted


----------



## Cat (Jun 6, 2004)

nearsighted


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2004)

glasses


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 6, 2004)

Blind


----------



## Cat (Jun 6, 2004)

Blind Io

(a discworld deity)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2004)

I/O


----------



## markceltic (Jun 6, 2004)

outward


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 6, 2004)

OutBound


----------



## markceltic (Jun 6, 2004)

Incoming


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2004)

cfg

(capture the flag)


----------



## Cat (Jun 7, 2004)

BFG

(no, not the "Big Friendly Giant", but the Big Friendly Gun   ...)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2004)

GFP

(green fluorescence protein)


----------



## Cat (Jun 7, 2004)

Chlorofill (sp?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2004)

xanthophyll

(chlorophyll)


----------



## Cat (Jun 7, 2004)

Xanth

(Fantasy novel series by Piers Anthony)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2004)

Xmas


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 7, 2004)

commercialised


----------



## bobw (Jun 7, 2004)

spellcheck


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2004)

spellbook


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 7, 2004)

wicca


----------



## Cat (Jun 7, 2004)

shaman


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2004)

shaming


----------



## Cat (Jun 7, 2004)

guilt


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 7, 2004)

innocent


----------



## pds (Jun 7, 2004)

presumption


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 7, 2004)

Prescription


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2004)

medicine


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 7, 2004)

cure


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2004)

drug


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2004)

cartel


----------



## markceltic (Jun 7, 2004)

oil ::evil::


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 7, 2004)

monkey


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2004)

Ximian


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 8, 2004)

Damien


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

demon


----------



## Cat (Jun 8, 2004)

fallen angel


----------



## diablojota (Jun 8, 2004)

Diablo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

Lamborghini


----------



## diablojota (Jun 8, 2004)

Ferrari


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

Schuhmacher


----------



## diablojota (Jun 8, 2004)

German


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 8, 2004)

sour kraut


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

Sauerkraut


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 8, 2004)

racism (not saying youre being highly racist though  )


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2004)

***********
race card


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 8, 2004)

cardboard


----------



## diablojota (Jun 8, 2004)

box


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

Tyson


----------



## diablojota (Jun 8, 2004)

Lewis


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

Levis


----------



## Cat (Jun 8, 2004)

jeans


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2004)

genes


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

deoxyribonucleic acid


----------



## Cat (Jun 8, 2004)

Rna


----------



## diablojota (Jun 8, 2004)

RN (registered nurse)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

dos

(rn = rename)


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2004)

sodd


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 8, 2004)

odds


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

mods


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 8, 2004)

rockers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

harley


----------



## diablojota (Jun 8, 2004)

bike


----------



## bobw (Jun 8, 2004)

peddle


----------



## markceltic (Jun 8, 2004)

pedals


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 8, 2004)

poodle


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 8, 2004)

doodle


----------



## bobw (Jun 8, 2004)

doggie


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2004)

bag


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

back


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 8, 2004)

ache


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

head


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 8, 2004)

wisdom


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2004)

kingdom


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 8, 2004)

come


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 8, 2004)

go


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 8, 2004)

women


----------



## markceltic (Jun 8, 2004)

diamonds


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 8, 2004)

sparkle


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 8, 2004)

angel


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 9, 2004)

Berlin


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 9, 2004)

Wall


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 9, 2004)

fire


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2004)

water


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 9, 2004)

Pass


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 9, 2004)

port

(I posted the 6000th reply!!! What is my price? )


----------



## diablojota (Jun 9, 2004)

adapter

(you beat me to it Zammy.)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 9, 2004)

DVI

p)


----------



## diablojota (Jun 9, 2004)

IDE


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 9, 2004)

idea


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2004)

Plato


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 9, 2004)

philosopher


----------



## Jimbolgs (Jun 9, 2004)

filofax


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 9, 2004)

address


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 9, 2004)

book


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 9, 2004)

hook


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 9, 2004)

catch

(hoaked on fonix reely worced for me!)


----------



## bobw (Jun 9, 2004)

free


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 9, 2004)

ware


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2004)

house


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2004)

music


----------



## markceltic (Jun 9, 2004)

drums


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 9, 2004)

bass


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 9, 2004)

bass
(the fish)


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 9, 2004)

herring


----------



## markceltic (Jun 9, 2004)

ass (a donkey) really


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 9, 2004)

Butt


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2004)

Head


----------



## Cat (Jun 10, 2004)

count

(the verb, not the vampire)


----------



## diablojota (Jun 10, 2004)

sum


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

sun


----------



## diablojota (Jun 10, 2004)

burn


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

disc

(Is it hot in Leipzig as well? I am melting here...)


----------



## pds (Jun 10, 2004)

frisbee


----------



## Cat (Jun 10, 2004)

Flying Saucer


----------



## pds (Jun 10, 2004)

drunk pilot

(sauced flyer )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

master


----------



## bobw (Jun 10, 2004)

slave


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

Ide


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2004)

March


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

june

(ide -> march?)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2004)

"Vehicle" (From the Ides of March) 

Here's a sample of it.  It's not the best rendition (the singer gets the lyrics wrong)....it's not even the actual song, but at least you get the idea.


----------



## markceltic (Jun 10, 2004)

driver


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

diver


----------



## markceltic (Jun 10, 2004)

bubbles


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

fart


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2004)

old


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

rotten


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2004)

tomatoes


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2004)

potatos

(stew, eggplant - ummhuh  )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

chips


----------



## ora (Jun 11, 2004)

silicon


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

valley


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2004)

dolls


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

dull


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2004)

dumb


----------



## Cat (Jun 11, 2004)

Thumb


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

nail


----------



## diablojota (Jun 11, 2004)

hammer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

outch


----------



## Cat (Jun 11, 2004)

pain


----------



## diablojota (Jun 11, 2004)

maim


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

mine


----------



## markceltic (Jun 11, 2004)

yours


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 11, 2004)

cheers


----------



## bobw (Jun 11, 2004)

Norm


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

cheerleader


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 11, 2004)

pom-pom


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 11, 2004)

popcorn


----------



## markceltic (Jun 11, 2004)

gumshoe


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 11, 2004)

Carmen Sandiego


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 12, 2004)

Electra


----------



## markceltic (Jun 12, 2004)

womanly  (mmmmm Carmen Electra oxoxoxxx )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 12, 2004)

totally


----------



## markceltic (Jun 12, 2004)

awesome


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2004)

dude


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 12, 2004)

steve-o


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 13, 2004)

wildboyz


----------



## markceltic (Jun 13, 2004)

skinheads


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2004)

bald


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 13, 2004)

Kojak


----------



## pds (Jun 13, 2004)

Kojerk

(Alfred E. Newman strikes!)


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 13, 2004)

Jerk


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 13, 2004)

clod


----------



## markceltic (Jun 13, 2004)

hopper


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 13, 2004)

Potter


----------



## markceltic (Jun 13, 2004)

spittoon


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2004)

western


----------



## Cat (Jun 13, 2004)

spaghetti


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

bolognaise


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 14, 2004)

sauce


----------



## diablojota (Jun 14, 2004)

booze

(for the connection, it comes from the saying "lay off the sauce".)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

booster


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 14, 2004)

shot


----------



## bookem (Jun 14, 2004)

gun


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

ship


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 14, 2004)

shipment


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2004)

delivery


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2004)

DiGiorno


----------



## markceltic (Jun 14, 2004)

pizza


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 15, 2004)

pie


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

pee


----------



## Cat (Jun 15, 2004)

bee


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

sting


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 15, 2004)

Sting & the police


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2004)

Alien


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2004)

Sigourney


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 15, 2004)

Weaver


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2004)

beaver


----------



## bobw (Jun 15, 2004)

girl


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2004)

dirty


----------



## bobw (Jun 15, 2004)

mind


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2004)

body


----------



## markceltic (Jun 15, 2004)

soul ::evil::


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 15, 2004)

food


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2004)

hunger


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

hungary


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2004)

austria


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

australia


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2004)

kangaroo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

hat


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2004)

court


----------



## markceltic (Jun 16, 2004)

judgement ::angel::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

silvester


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2004)

Stallone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

Rocky


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2004)

Balboa

(Na, na-na-na, na-na-na, na-na-naAAaa, nana nA nA, if you catch my meaninig )


----------



## a_iver (Jun 16, 2004)

bio hazard


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2004)

s****ing

(I cought it, Cat! Have those soundtracks here. You gave me a nice idea what to listen tonight! )


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2004)

defacating


----------



## markceltic (Jun 16, 2004)

pooh ::evil::


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 16, 2004)

winnie


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2004)

Tao

(There's this book "The Tao of Pooh", by Benjamin Hoff)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2004)

tahoe

(chevrolet)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 17, 2004)

truck


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2004)

Convoy

(Remember the movie?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2004)

convoyer

(map in ut)


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 17, 2004)

belt


----------



## markceltic (Jun 17, 2004)

slap ::evil::


----------



## huck (Jun 17, 2004)

wife-beater


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 17, 2004)

Ike Turner


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 18, 2004)

Tina


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 18, 2004)

Turner


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 18, 2004)

Al


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 18, 2004)

Gore


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 18, 2004)

democrat


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 18, 2004)

democratic


----------



## markceltic (Jun 18, 2004)

liberal


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 18, 2004)

"media"


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 19, 2004)

multi


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 19, 2004)

tasking


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 19, 2004)

delegaing


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 19, 2004)

gaining


----------



## Randman (Jun 19, 2004)

passed


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 19, 2004)

on


----------



## markceltic (Jun 19, 2004)

off


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2004)

buzz

(because it's a family board )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

yahoo


----------



## markceltic (Jun 20, 2004)

hurrah


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2004)

hip-hip...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

hop


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2004)

beer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

bear


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 20, 2004)

bare


----------



## bobw (Jun 20, 2004)

bones


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 20, 2004)

Ivory


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 20, 2004)

tower


----------



## markceltic (Jun 20, 2004)

Babylon


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 20, 2004)

Five


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

Jackson


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 20, 2004)

Hewitt


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2004)

habbit


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 20, 2004)

hobbit (hobit?)


----------



## markceltic (Jun 20, 2004)

hobble    (the hobbit reads his obit in the paper)


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 20, 2004)

Hubble (and then looks down to Earth as Earth looks back up)


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 20, 2004)

telescope


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2004)

periscope


----------



## Cat (Jun 21, 2004)

submarine


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2004)

yellow


----------



## pds (Jun 21, 2004)

mellow


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2004)

marshmallow


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 21, 2004)

melting


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2004)

ice


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 21, 2004)

cream


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 21, 2004)

cone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2004)

bone


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2004)

scone


----------



## fuzz (Jun 21, 2004)

scion


----------



## markceltic (Jun 21, 2004)

scorpion


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 22, 2004)

wildboyz


----------



## markceltic (Jun 22, 2004)

pagans ::evil::


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 22, 2004)

Copenhagens


----------



## a_iver (Jun 23, 2004)

pope and hagus


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

salt-n-pepa


----------



## Cat (Jun 23, 2004)

oil and vinegar


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

salad


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 23, 2004)

cream


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

ice


----------



## Cat (Jun 23, 2004)

skating


----------



## ora (Jun 23, 2004)

skiing


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 23, 2004)

lift


----------



## fuzz (Jun 23, 2004)

fork


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 23, 2004)

threading


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 23, 2004)

sewing


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 23, 2004)

seeds


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 23, 2004)

plant


----------



## markceltic (Jun 23, 2004)

roots


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 23, 2004)

beginnings


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 24, 2004)

initiation


----------



## Cat (Jun 24, 2004)

enlightenment


----------



## diablojota (Jun 24, 2004)

lighting


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 24, 2004)

cast


----------



## diablojota (Jun 24, 2004)

crew


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 24, 2004)

screw


----------



## Cat (Jun 24, 2004)

heads


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 24, 2004)

deja vu


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 24, 2004)

black cat (matrix)


----------



## markceltic (Jun 24, 2004)

red hat


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 24, 2004)

mandrake


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2004)

quack


----------



## fuzz (Jun 25, 2004)

scrabble


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 25, 2004)

Baby


----------



## markceltic (Jun 25, 2004)

diapers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 25, 2004)

Jackass


----------



## markceltic (Jun 25, 2004)

buffoon


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 26, 2004)

fool


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2004)

foul


----------



## markceltic (Jun 27, 2004)

fowl (quack quack)


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 27, 2004)

pheasant


----------



## Cat (Jun 27, 2004)

plucker

(Say aloud and fast: "I'm not the pheasant plucker, I'm the pheasant plucker's son, and I'll be pheasant-plucking 'till all the pheasant plucking's done." )


----------



## markceltic (Jun 27, 2004)

feathers (really I was thinking of something else ::evil:


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2004)

sex

(crazy, huh?)


----------



## markceltic (Jun 27, 2004)

absent


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 27, 2004)

minded


----------



## markceltic (Jun 27, 2004)

obey


----------



## Cat (Jun 27, 2004)

rules


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2004)

Apple


----------



## markceltic (Jun 27, 2004)

tangerine


----------



## pds (Jun 27, 2004)

seas


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

turtle


----------



## diablojota (Jun 28, 2004)

shell


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

pearl


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

perl


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

python


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

Monty


----------



## diablojota (Jun 28, 2004)

john


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

Lennon


----------



## diablojota (Jun 28, 2004)

beatle


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

new


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

old


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

os9


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

Os X


----------



## pds (Jun 28, 2004)

Tigerrrr


----------



## diablojota (Jun 28, 2004)

Jobs


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

wanted


----------



## macmasta (Jun 28, 2004)

hunted


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

haunted


----------



## a_iver (Jun 28, 2004)

Richard Simmons


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2004)

Gere


----------



## markceltic (Jun 28, 2004)

sprocket


----------



## fuzz (Jun 28, 2004)

bicycle


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 29, 2004)

triathlon


----------



## diablojota (Jun 29, 2004)

triceps


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 29, 2004)

biceps


----------



## diablojota (Jun 29, 2004)

arms


----------



## Cat (Jun 29, 2004)

legs


----------



## diablojota (Jun 29, 2004)

body


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 29, 2004)

buddy


----------



## diablojota (Jun 29, 2004)

putty


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 29, 2004)

Putin


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 29, 2004)

gluten


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2004)

sticky


----------



## Cat (Jun 30, 2004)

goo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2004)

google


----------



## Cat (Jun 30, 2004)

search


----------



## diablojota (Jun 30, 2004)

seek


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2004)

geek


----------



## diablojota (Jun 30, 2004)

freak


----------



## markceltic (Jun 30, 2004)

psycho


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 30, 2004)

psyche


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2004)

psi


----------



## Cat (Jul 1, 2004)

Phi

(the greek letter)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2004)

physics


----------



## Cat (Jul 1, 2004)

Philosophy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2004)

spaghetti 

(deja vu?)


----------



## Cat (Jul 1, 2004)

sauce


----------



## pds (Jul 1, 2004)

hollandaise


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2004)

asparagus


----------



## Cat (Jul 1, 2004)

Cats

(in the musical "Cats" there is one named Asparagus)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2004)

tiger


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 1, 2004)

2005


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2004)

mirrored

(20   05)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 1, 2004)

image

(cool response btw Zammy...I had never thought of that.. )


----------



## Cat (Jul 1, 2004)

disk


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2004)

jockey

(hehe, nixgeek, I tend to stare on my digi clock during the nights I can't sleep and look for any kind of special arrangement of those number. My way of counting sheeps )


----------



## Cat (Jul 1, 2004)

Radio


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 1, 2004)

Shack


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2004)

Shrek


----------



## Cat (Jul 1, 2004)

Donkey

(I saw Shrek2 yesterday.  Absolutely great! )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2004)

Eddie

(I loved it too. But there were too many hidden jokes. You should watch it again!)


----------



## markceltic (Jul 1, 2004)

Murphy


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 1, 2004)

Oil


----------



## markceltic (Jul 2, 2004)

lube


----------



## pds (Jul 2, 2004)

job


----------



## Cat (Jul 2, 2004)

work


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 2, 2004)

play


----------



## chevy (Jul 2, 2004)

mobile


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 2, 2004)

cell


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 2, 2004)

cellulite


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 3, 2004)

curse


----------



## macmasta (Jul 3, 2004)

nurse


----------



## markceltic (Jul 3, 2004)

blood


----------



## a_iver (Jul 3, 2004)

water


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jul 4, 2004)

fire


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2004)

ice


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2004)

cream


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2004)

chocolate


----------



## markceltic (Jul 4, 2004)

vanilla


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2004)

strawberry


----------



## markceltic (Jul 4, 2004)

shortcake


----------



## pds (Jul 4, 2004)

slut

(don't ask, it's a long story)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2004)

smug


----------



## markceltic (Jul 4, 2004)

smudge


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2004)

winsetup.exe


----------



## markceltic (Jul 4, 2004)

chair


----------



## Cat (Jul 5, 2004)

comfy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2004)

tired


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jul 5, 2004)

brain dead


----------



## Cat (Jul 5, 2004)

zombie

(Braaaaains! )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2004)

top


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 5, 2004)

process


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2004)

kill


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 5, 2004)

-9


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2004)

geek


----------



## markceltic (Jul 5, 2004)

nerd ::love::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2004)

freak


----------



## Cat (Jul 6, 2004)

lunatic


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2004)

lunar


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 6, 2004)

moon


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2004)

light


----------



## markceltic (Jul 6, 2004)

good


----------



## a_iver (Jul 6, 2004)

pure


----------



## markceltic (Jul 6, 2004)

pristine


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 7, 2004)

christine


----------



## pds (Jul 7, 2004)

don't 

(do your daddy's will )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 7, 2004)

Don


----------



## diablojota (Jul 7, 2004)

wear


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 7, 2004)

soft


----------



## Cat (Jul 7, 2004)

ware

(pds: were you referring to Rankin's books?)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 7, 2004)

house


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 7, 2004)

mouse


----------



## Cat (Jul 7, 2004)

Cat!


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 7, 2004)

meow


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 7, 2004)

woof?


----------



## markceltic (Jul 7, 2004)

Blitzer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 8, 2004)

Blizzard


----------



## markceltic (Jul 8, 2004)

dessert


----------



## pedz (Jul 8, 2004)

desert


----------



## markceltic (Jul 8, 2004)

oasis  (not the band)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2004)

mirage


----------



## markceltic (Jul 8, 2004)

gambling ::evil::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 9, 2004)

cards


----------



## markceltic (Jul 9, 2004)

blackjack  (Chirac  )


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 9, 2004)

poker


----------



## pds (Jul 10, 2004)

red-hot


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 10, 2004)

chili


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 10, 2004)

peppers


----------



## markceltic (Jul 10, 2004)

gaseous


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 10, 2004)

planets


----------



## markceltic (Jul 10, 2004)

Saturn


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 11, 2004)

ring


----------



## markceltic (Jul 11, 2004)

tone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 11, 2004)

patone


----------



## markceltic (Jul 11, 2004)

scone  or a biscuit for our N.American friends


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2004)

$tarBuck$


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 11, 2004)

trucks


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2004)

Tonka


----------



## a_iver (Jul 11, 2004)

tomb


----------



## markceltic (Jul 11, 2004)

womb


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 12, 2004)

wobble


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 12, 2004)

ship


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 12, 2004)

flip


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 12, 2004)

chip


----------



## markceltic (Jul 12, 2004)

crunch


----------



## fuzz (Jul 12, 2004)

snap


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 12, 2004)

crackle


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 13, 2004)

pop


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 13, 2004)

rock


----------



## LABachlr (Jul 13, 2004)

paper


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 13, 2004)

publication


----------



## markceltic (Jul 13, 2004)

magazine


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2004)

Macworld


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 13, 2004)

MacAddict


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 14, 2004)

me


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 14, 2004)

you


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 14, 2004)

W

(double you)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 14, 2004)

Xyz


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 14, 2004)

3d


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 14, 2004)

fx


----------



## markceltic (Jul 14, 2004)

special


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 14, 2004)

K


----------



## markceltic (Jul 14, 2004)

fiber


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2004)

optics


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2004)

light


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2004)

bright


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2004)

dark


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2004)

side


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2004)

swipe


----------



## markceltic (Jul 15, 2004)

swap


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2004)

meet


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 16, 2004)

meat


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 16, 2004)

balls


----------



## pds (Jul 16, 2004)

Queen

("..if I had them I'd be King")


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 16, 2004)

Mercury


----------



## pds (Jul 16, 2004)

Mars


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 16, 2004)

Beagle


----------



## markceltic (Jul 16, 2004)

fox


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2004)

fire


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 17, 2004)

ice


----------



## markceltic (Jul 17, 2004)

cubezilla


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 18, 2004)

gozilla


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 18, 2004)

mozilla


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2004)

camino


----------



## markceltic (Jul 18, 2004)

camaro


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 20, 2004)

what the hell (sorry, thats the only phrase that came to my mind )


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 20, 2004)

H-E-double-hockey-sticks


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 20, 2004)

and he scores!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 20, 2004)

cheer!!


----------



## markceltic (Jul 20, 2004)

hurrah!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 20, 2004)

hurricane


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 20, 2004)

Florida (hopefully I won't have to deal with those too much this year)


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 20, 2004)

retirement


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 20, 2004)

goal


----------



## markceltic (Jul 20, 2004)

score


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 20, 2004)

music


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 20, 2004)

requiescence


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 21, 2004)

dictionary


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2004)

definition


----------



## markceltic (Jul 21, 2004)

meaning


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2004)

life


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 22, 2004)

sucks


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2004)

vacuum


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 22, 2004)

cleaner


----------



## markceltic (Jul 22, 2004)

soiled


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 23, 2004)

spoiled


----------



## ora (Jul 23, 2004)

brat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 23, 2004)

Pitt


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 23, 2004)

-sburgh


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 23, 2004)

Brad (i should really stop watching E! Online!!!!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 23, 2004)

bread


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 23, 2004)

crumbs


----------



## bobw (Jul 23, 2004)

crumble


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 23, 2004)

rumble


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 23, 2004)

tumble


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 23, 2004)

fat lady


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 23, 2004)

fat joe


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 23, 2004)

joey


----------



## kendall (Jul 23, 2004)

*whoa*


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 23, 2004)

nelly


----------



## markceltic (Jul 23, 2004)

Furtado (is that the way to spell it?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 24, 2004)

Fernando
(yup)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2004)

neighbor (friend of mine who lives across the street from me )


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 24, 2004)

trouble


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2004)

maker


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 24, 2004)

pagemaker


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 24, 2004)

adobe


----------



## bobw (Jul 24, 2004)

hut


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2004)

pizza


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 24, 2004)

spicy hot


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 24, 2004)

peppers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 24, 2004)

hunger


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2004)

thirst


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 24, 2004)

water


----------



## chevy (Jul 24, 2004)

ice


----------



## markceltic (Jul 24, 2004)

cream


----------



## kendall (Jul 24, 2004)

eric clapton


----------



## chevy (Jul 24, 2004)

leila


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 24, 2004)

ex


----------



## markceltic (Jul 24, 2004)

why


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 25, 2004)

Y


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 25, 2004)

algebra


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 25, 2004)

boolean


----------



## markceltic (Jul 25, 2004)

clobber  (wth is boolean?a type of math or gold


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 25, 2004)

flubber


----------



## markceltic (Jul 25, 2004)

blubber


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 25, 2004)

bubbles


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 25, 2004)

shower


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 25, 2004)

meteor


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 26, 2004)

asteroids


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2004)

collision


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 26, 2004)

course (too much star-trek?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2004)

battle
(never too much! )


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 26, 2004)

newspaper
(actually battle is known as JANG in urdu, and there is a popular newspaper in pakistan called JANG )


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2004)

print


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2004)

basic


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 26, 2004)

simple


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2004)

minimal


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2004)

min


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 26, 2004)

sec


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 26, 2004)

sex


----------



## markceltic (Jul 26, 2004)

copulate (trying to keep it clean )


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2004)

procreate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2004)

procaryote


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 27, 2004)

disease


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2004)

antibiotics


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 27, 2004)

antivirus


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 27, 2004)

norton


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 27, 2004)

mcafee


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2004)

coffee


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 27, 2004)

enjoying


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2004)

addicted


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 27, 2004)

bass


----------



## bobw (Jul 27, 2004)

fish


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2004)

dish


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 27, 2004)

ditch


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 27, 2004)

Car Accident


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 27, 2004)

I-95 (especially here in Miami..or anywhere in Miami for that matter )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 28, 2004)

1995


----------



## Androo (Jul 28, 2004)

Death


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 28, 2004)

peace


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 28, 2004)

impossible


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 28, 2004)

saddly


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 28, 2004)

saddle


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 28, 2004)

cuddle


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 28, 2004)

baby


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2004)

bottom


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 28, 2004)

Britney


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 28, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 28, 2004)

Oops


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 28, 2004)

scoop


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 28, 2004)

brady


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 28, 2004)

Brodie (from Mallrats)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2004)

Broderbund


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 28, 2004)

Where in the world is Bill Gates?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 29, 2004)

rules


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 29, 2004)

bend


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 29, 2004)

lawyer


----------



## diablojota (Jul 29, 2004)

shark


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 29, 2004)

bait


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 29, 2004)

bite


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 29, 2004)

me


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 29, 2004)

self


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 29, 2004)

masochism


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 29, 2004)

sadism


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 29, 2004)

sorrow


----------



## bigbadbill (Jul 29, 2004)

loss


----------



## markceltic (Jul 29, 2004)

win


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 30, 2004)

victory


----------



## qwikstreet (Jul 30, 2004)

triumph


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 30, 2004)

gloat


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 30, 2004)

goat


----------



## qwikstreet (Jul 30, 2004)

fraternity


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 30, 2004)

eternity


----------



## qwikstreet (Jul 30, 2004)

marriage...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 30, 2004)

rarely


----------



## markceltic (Jul 30, 2004)

barely


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 30, 2004)

bear


----------



## markceltic (Jul 30, 2004)

Goldilocks


----------



## SAbsar (Jul 31, 2004)

wolf
(i always mix up those tales )


----------



## markceltic (Jul 31, 2004)

teeth (  )


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 31, 2004)

dentures


----------



## markceltic (Aug 1, 2004)

falsies ( )


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2004)

truisms


----------



## markceltic (Aug 1, 2004)

cliches


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 1, 2004)

clutches


----------



## markceltic (Aug 1, 2004)

crutches


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2004)

crunches


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 1, 2004)

8-Minute Abs


----------



## markceltic (Aug 1, 2004)

6 pack abs


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2004)

keg beer-gut


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 2, 2004)

german


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 2, 2004)

war


----------



## Viro (Aug 2, 2004)

Japan


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 2, 2004)

anime


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 2, 2004)

animal


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 2, 2004)

vegetable


----------



## Viro (Aug 2, 2004)

carrots


----------



## Cat (Aug 2, 2004)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 2, 2004)

ears


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 2, 2004)

hear


----------



## markceltic (Aug 2, 2004)

songs


----------



## fuzz (Aug 2, 2004)

birds


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 3, 2004)

K.o.


----------



## markceltic (Aug 3, 2004)

okay


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 3, 2004)

corral


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 3, 2004)

oral


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 3, 2004)

sex


----------



## markceltic (Aug 3, 2004)

condom


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 4, 2004)

balloon


----------



## Cat (Aug 4, 2004)

Montgolfière


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 4, 2004)

l'accent grâve


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 4, 2004)

boom


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 4, 2004)

room


----------



## Cat (Aug 4, 2004)

rent


----------



## ora (Aug 4, 2004)

box


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 4, 2004)

Be


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 4, 2004)

hive


completely off the subject here when will this end???


----------



## markceltic (Aug 4, 2004)

nest


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 5, 2004)

egg


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 5, 2004)

boil


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 5, 2004)

arabia


----------



## markceltic (Aug 5, 2004)

Lawrence


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 5, 2004)

Martin


----------



## cmetom (Aug 5, 2004)

Liz


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 6, 2004)

Tailor

(boil -> arabia? Explain! )


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 6, 2004)

golf clubs


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 6, 2004)

city


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 6, 2004)

concrete jungle


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 6, 2004)

stable


----------



## Cat (Aug 6, 2004)

horses


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 6, 2004)

whiz


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2004)

wiz


----------



## markceltic (Aug 6, 2004)

gifted


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 6, 2004)

Timmy (south park timmy)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 7, 2004)

Turner (Fairly Odd Parents Timmy )


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 7, 2004)

Vicki (Fairly Odd Parents)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 7, 2004)

Vale (Batman Vicky)


----------



## markceltic (Aug 7, 2004)

burkha ?


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 7, 2004)

brrrrr cold


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 7, 2004)

chilly


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 7, 2004)

willy


----------



## markceltic (Aug 7, 2004)

wet


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 7, 2004)

pool


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 8, 2004)

hall


----------



## markceltic (Aug 8, 2004)

dance


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 8, 2004)

boogie


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 8, 2004)

nights


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 8, 2004)

knights


----------



## markceltic (Aug 8, 2004)

maidens


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 9, 2004)

Fiona


----------



## Cat (Aug 9, 2004)

Princess


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 9, 2004)

ogre


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 9, 2004)

green


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 9, 2004)

hulk


----------



## Cat (Aug 9, 2004)

Bruce Banner


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 9, 2004)

Eric Bana


----------



## Cat (Aug 9, 2004)

Eric the Red


----------



## markceltic (Aug 9, 2004)

brave


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 10, 2004)

heart


----------



## ora (Aug 10, 2004)

ache


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 10, 2004)

sorrow


----------



## ora (Aug 10, 2004)

sparrow


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 10, 2004)

jack sparrow


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 10, 2004)

pirate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 10, 2004)

ship


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 10, 2004)

UPS


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 10, 2004)

Usps


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 10, 2004)

Cliff Claven


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 10, 2004)

hanger


----------



## ora (Aug 10, 2004)

coat


----------



## markceltic (Aug 10, 2004)

scarf


----------



## macmasta (Aug 10, 2004)

rain


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 10, 2004)

snow


----------



## Cat (Aug 10, 2004)

mountain


----------



## bobw (Aug 10, 2004)

valley


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 10, 2004)

High


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 10, 2004)

Low


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 10, 2004)

rider


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 10, 2004)

horse


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 10, 2004)

power


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 10, 2004)

Corvette


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 11, 2004)

macho


----------



## Cat (Aug 11, 2004)

mucho


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 11, 2004)

mambo


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2004)

mama (loves mambo)


----------



## Cat (Aug 11, 2004)

Bongo

(Do you know Mano Chao? "Mama was the queen of Mambo ...")


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2004)

Congo


----------



## markceltic (Aug 11, 2004)

jungle


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2004)

fever


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 12, 2004)

defense


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2004)

maneuvers


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 12, 2004)

beavers


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 12, 2004)

Dams


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 12, 2004)

water


----------



## markceltic (Aug 12, 2004)

refreshing


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 12, 2004)

coffee


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2004)

tea


----------



## Cat (Aug 13, 2004)

Chinese


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 13, 2004)

chopsticks


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 13, 2004)

hunger


----------



## diablojota (Aug 13, 2004)

salivate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 13, 2004)

salling


----------



## markceltic (Aug 13, 2004)

stalling


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 13, 2004)

distracting


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 13, 2004)

women


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 13, 2004)

females


----------



## markceltic (Aug 13, 2004)

sugar & spice (I know two words  )


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 13, 2004)

puppydog tails


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 14, 2004)

pony tails


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 14, 2004)

handlebars


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 14, 2004)

motorcycle


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 14, 2004)

Triumph


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 14, 2004)

award


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 14, 2004)

recognition


----------



## markceltic (Aug 14, 2004)

pride


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 14, 2004)

Lion (OS X 10.5?)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 14, 2004)

Simbaa (sp?)


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 15, 2004)

Smb


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 15, 2004)

Samba


----------



## Cat (Aug 15, 2004)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 15, 2004)

Mardi Gras


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 15, 2004)

murder (i dont know why!!)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 15, 2004)

Red Rum  (The Shining)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 16, 2004)

rerun


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 16, 2004)

debug


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 16, 2004)

imperfect


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 16, 2004)

life


----------



## markceltic (Aug 16, 2004)

marriage


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 16, 2004)

commitment


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 16, 2004)

ring


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 17, 2004)

bell


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 17, 2004)

tolls


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 17, 2004)

New Jersey Turnpike


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 17, 2004)

highway


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 17, 2004)

speed


----------



## markceltic (Aug 17, 2004)

autobahn? (spelled right Zammy)


----------



## Cat (Aug 18, 2004)

Kraftwerk


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 18, 2004)

Fahrvergnügen

(yup, markceltic! Well done )


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 18, 2004)

greek

(it all sounds greek to me!  but isnt that german?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 18, 2004)

olympia

(yup, all german)


----------



## Cat (Aug 18, 2004)

Zeus


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 18, 2004)

coquetry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 19, 2004)

Plato


----------



## Cat (Aug 19, 2004)

Meno


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 19, 2004)

memo


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 19, 2004)

memory


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 19, 2004)

ddr


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2004)

dance-dance-revolution


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 19, 2004)

1980s


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2004)

1984


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 19, 2004)

I love the 80's


----------



## markceltic (Aug 19, 2004)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> I love the 80's


     Reaganomics


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2004)

ergonomics


----------



## fuzz (Aug 19, 2004)

design


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 20, 2004)

resign


----------



## Cat (Aug 20, 2004)

redesign


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 20, 2004)

change


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 20, 2004)

money


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 20, 2004)

micro$oft


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 20, 2004)

virus


----------



## markceltic (Aug 20, 2004)

Norton


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 20, 2004)

Virex


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 21, 2004)

viral


----------



## markceltic (Aug 21, 2004)

icky


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 21, 2004)

poopoo


----------



## fuzz (Aug 21, 2004)

scooper


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 21, 2004)

insanity
(yeah thats what i think this is )


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsanity


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 22, 2004)

Uncanny


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 22, 2004)

mystery


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 22, 2004)

machine


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 22, 2004)

ghosts


----------



## fuzz (Aug 22, 2004)

glow


----------



## markceltic (Aug 22, 2004)

afterglow


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 22, 2004)

Afterburners


----------



## markceltic (Aug 22, 2004)

jets


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 22, 2004)

lag


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 23, 2004)

dogs
(just read a very weird article about dogs losing 7 years during some jet lags! )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 23, 2004)

hotdogs
(published in science? )


----------



## diablojota (Aug 23, 2004)

dachshund


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 23, 2004)

Tier


----------



## Cat (Aug 23, 2004)

Trier
(the city)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 23, 2004)

close
(about 50km away from my place. Where do you know Trier from, Cat?)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 23, 2004)

far


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 23, 2004)

farther


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 23, 2004)

father


----------



## fuzz (Aug 23, 2004)

figure


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 24, 2004)

eight


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 24, 2004)

weight


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Mass


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 24, 2004)

Catholic


----------



## Cat (Aug 24, 2004)

Christ

(Hi Zammy! How do I know Trier, you ask? ... Don't they keep some of Jesus' clothes at Trier, specifically the tunic with which he was crucified? They bring it out in a great procession every 33 years or so ... an old great-grand aunt of mine went there and brought back a medallion for me once. BTW I am as good as half German, even though I live in the Netherlands.)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 24, 2004)

Jesus

(Hey Cat. Gotta admit: am not into religious things and had no clue about this sight of Trier. I just know it because it's close to my place. However, Saarland (this is the region it belongs to) is a wonderful spot in germany. Worth to not let your great-grand aunt travel alone. )


----------



## markceltic (Aug 24, 2004)

Buddha


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 24, 2004)

silence

(theres not much else i can relate with budha )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 24, 2004)

cast


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 24, 2004)

iron


----------



## markceltic (Aug 24, 2004)

branding ::evil::


----------



## ora (Aug 24, 2004)

steers


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 24, 2004)

cattle


----------



## fuzz (Aug 24, 2004)

longhorn ;P


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 24, 2004)

hackers


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 24, 2004)

crackers


----------



## Cat (Aug 25, 2004)

salty


----------



## diablojota (Aug 25, 2004)

ocean


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 25, 2004)

blue


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 25, 2004)

sea (deep blue sea?)


----------



## diablojota (Aug 25, 2004)

water


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 25, 2004)

life


----------



## Artropolis (Aug 25, 2004)

death


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 25, 2004)

taxes


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 25, 2004)

Bush


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 25, 2004)

idiot
(sorry to all republicans)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 25, 2004)

Id-10t (If you are a tech, you will know about this....maybe even if you aren't, you'll probably know about this also )


----------



## Cat (Aug 25, 2004)

Pebkac


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 25, 2004)

Pez

(eating few now. Coke taste here )


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 25, 2004)

Candy


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 25, 2004)

sweets


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 26, 2004)

Sweety


----------



## Cat (Aug 26, 2004)

Tweety


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 26, 2004)

Tweeter

(speakers)


----------



## qwikstreet (Aug 26, 2004)

MB Quartz


----------



## diablojota (Aug 26, 2004)

Jbl


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 26, 2004)

Jvc


----------



## diablojota (Aug 26, 2004)

Sony


----------



## Cat (Aug 26, 2004)

Walkman


----------



## diablojota (Aug 26, 2004)

iPod


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 26, 2004)

iCook


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 26, 2004)

iEat

(new line of Mac Oriented cookbooks? iCook and iEat?)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 26, 2004)

a lot


----------



## markceltic (Aug 26, 2004)

enough


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 27, 2004)

never


----------



## Cat (Aug 27, 2004)

ever


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 27, 2004)

again


----------



## markceltic (Aug 27, 2004)

repeating


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 27, 2004)

math
(sorry its just that i cant get any problem right the first time )


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh No


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 27, 2004)

sergio (slogan for Sergio jeans commercial in the 80s)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 27, 2004)

Bubka


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 28, 2004)

Bob cat


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 28, 2004)

Goldthwait


----------



## markceltic (Aug 28, 2004)

comedy


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 28, 2004)

central


----------



## Cat (Aug 29, 2004)

peripheral


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 29, 2004)

printer


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2004)

scanner


----------



## ora (Aug 29, 2004)

police


----------



## markceltic (Aug 29, 2004)

anarchy ::evil::


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 29, 2004)

blue


----------



## ora (Aug 29, 2004)

berry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 29, 2004)

White


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2004)

Castle


----------



## markceltic (Aug 29, 2004)

hamburgers


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2004)

cheeseburgers


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 29, 2004)

Pepsi, chip, chip


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 29, 2004)

Crystal Pepsi


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 30, 2004)

poker


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2004)

hot


----------



## Cat (Aug 30, 2004)

pepper


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 30, 2004)

salt


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 30, 2004)

Earth


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 30, 2004)

planet


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2004)

celestial


----------



## markceltic (Aug 30, 2004)

cosmic


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 30, 2004)

rays


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Aug 30, 2004)

sunshine


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 31, 2004)

moonlight


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 31, 2004)

shadow


----------



## SAbsar (Aug 31, 2004)

camera


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 31, 2004)

carrera


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 31, 2004)

race (this is what "carrera" means in Spanish)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 31, 2004)

course


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 2, 2004)

track


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 2, 2004)

eight (for some, combining this and the one above will mean nothing, unless you know about media history... )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 3, 2004)

weight


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 3, 2004)

over


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 3, 2004)

Rover


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 3, 2004)

range


----------



## pds (Sep 3, 2004)

home


----------



## markceltic (Sep 3, 2004)

peace


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 3, 2004)

love


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 3, 2004)

hate


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 4, 2004)

dilemma


----------



## bobw (Sep 4, 2004)

predicament


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 4, 2004)

resolved


----------



## pds (Sep 4, 2004)

determined


----------



## markceltic (Sep 4, 2004)

stubborn


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 4, 2004)

mule


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 4, 2004)

ass


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 5, 2004)

hole
(sorry, but it comes naturally. You say ass you hear hole!)


----------



## markceltic (Sep 5, 2004)

Courtney (as in Love)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 5, 2004)

Cox (as in Friends)


----------



## markceltic (Sep 5, 2004)

airplane (anyone have a Cox model airplane when they were a kid?)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 5, 2004)

"Shirley" (Don't EVER call Leslie Neilsen that, even if he is serious! ::ha:: )


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 5, 2004)

temple


----------



## Cat (Sep 6, 2004)

gods


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 6, 2004)

goods


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 6, 2004)

bads


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 6, 2004)

beds


----------



## delsoljb32 (Sep 6, 2004)

hurricane (sleeping in...)


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 6, 2004)

wind


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 6, 2004)

waker

(Huge Zelda fan.)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 6, 2004)

wake-up


----------



## Cat (Sep 6, 2004)

Alarm clock


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 6, 2004)

snooze


----------



## markceltic (Sep 6, 2004)

button


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 6, 2004)

knob


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 6, 2004)

door


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 6, 2004)

window


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 7, 2004)

gates


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 7, 2004)

ooh ooh ooh!!! BILL!!!!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 7, 2004)

e*XP*ensive


----------



## markceltic (Sep 7, 2004)

snobbery ::evil::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 7, 2004)

robbery


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2004)

highway


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 7, 2004)

wrong_way


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2004)

accident


----------



## markceltic (Sep 7, 2004)

fate


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 7, 2004)

fake


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 8, 2004)

destiny


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 8, 2004)

crap


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 8, 2004)

windows(lol)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 8, 2004)

door
(deja-vu?)


----------



## diablojota (Sep 8, 2004)

knob


----------



## Cat (Sep 8, 2004)

staff

(Do you know the song "A Wizard's Staff has a Knob on the End ..."?   )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 8, 2004)

stuff


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 8, 2004)

Maxim Magazine


----------



## markceltic (Sep 8, 2004)

pagan


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 8, 2004)

saffron


----------



## Randman (Sep 8, 2004)

Burrows


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 8, 2004)

burrito


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 8, 2004)

Taco Bell


----------



## markceltic (Sep 8, 2004)

gastrointestinal


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 8, 2004)

food poisoning


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 8, 2004)

Can I hear anybody say  chinese food?


----------



## Cat (Sep 9, 2004)

Ramen noodles

(*sings*: ''I like chinese, I like their tiny little trees, their zen, their buddhism, their Yin-and-Yang-ese ... I like chinese food, the waiters never are rude ... '')


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 9, 2004)

doodle


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 9, 2004)

poodle


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 9, 2004)

strudel (might not be spelled correclty, but it rhymes.. )


----------



## Cat (Sep 9, 2004)

Strudelhund

(From that movie where Schwarzie got pregnant ... wossname ... Junior?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 9, 2004)

apple
(from apple-strudel (cake))


----------



## markceltic (Sep 9, 2004)

pie


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 9, 2004)

American


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 10, 2004)

history X

(great movie!)


----------



## markceltic (Sep 10, 2004)

generation (X)


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 10, 2004)

generator


----------



## Cat (Sep 10, 2004)

Van der Graaf

(besides the scientist, there was a band named "Van der Graaf generator" IIRC)


----------



## markceltic (Sep 10, 2004)

graphite


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2004)

Aqua


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 10, 2004)

X11


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 11, 2004)

X Windows


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 11, 2004)

f*** windows!! (sorry! i can get a bit emotional!!)


----------



## markceltic (Sep 11, 2004)

glass


----------



## fuzz (Sep 11, 2004)

house


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 11, 2004)

stones


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 11, 2004)

dazed & confused


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2004)

movie


----------



## markceltic (Sep 12, 2004)

iMovie


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 12, 2004)

rocks


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 12, 2004)

monks


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 13, 2004)

how


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 13, 2004)

cow


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 13, 2004)

brown


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Mr. Brown


----------



## markceltic (Sep 13, 2004)

football


----------



## SAbsar (Sep 14, 2004)

soccer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

sorcerer

(good I didn't pick the very first thing that came on my mind. )


----------



## Cat (Sep 14, 2004)

Sourcerer

(Discworld novel)


----------



## markceltic (Sep 14, 2004)

Harry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

Larry

(old pc game! It ruined my respect toward women )


----------



## bigbadbill (Sep 14, 2004)

Moe


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 14, 2004)

Simpsons


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 14, 2004)

Springfield


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 14, 2004)

Dusty



			
				Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Larry
> 
> (old pc game! It ruined my respect toward women )


I have all those games for my Wintel greatest game ever.  next to GTA


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2004)

dry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 15, 2004)

cry


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 15, 2004)

weep


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 15, 2004)

nixgeek


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 15, 2004)

zammy


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 15, 2004)

zack


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 15, 2004)

crack


----------



## markceltic (Sep 15, 2004)

blister


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 15, 2004)

hand
D)


----------



## Will_Richo (Sep 15, 2004)

Ok im not scared

JOB


LOL


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 15, 2004)

Steve


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 15, 2004)

Kevin


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 16, 2004)

Costner


----------



## Cat (Sep 16, 2004)

Robin Hood


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 16, 2004)

batman


----------



## markceltic (Sep 16, 2004)

palace


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 17, 2004)

Buckingham


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 17, 2004)

Backing ham


----------



## Cat (Sep 17, 2004)

Beckham


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 17, 2004)

Swiss_ham


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 17, 2004)

Canadian bacon


----------



## markceltic (Sep 17, 2004)

pig (mmmm bacon)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 17, 2004)

cow (mmmm...Beef)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 17, 2004)

moo


----------



## markceltic (Sep 17, 2004)

meow


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 17, 2004)

Ruff


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 18, 2004)

rough


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2004)

rider


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 18, 2004)

motorcycle


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2004)

Harley


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2004)

Davidson

(some one had to do it)


----------



## markceltic (Sep 18, 2004)

Indian (as in Indian Larry may he rest in peace


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2004)

India


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 18, 2004)

outsourcing

(again someone had to do it)


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2004)

globalization


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 19, 2004)

generalization


----------



## markceltic (Sep 19, 2004)

homogenize


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 19, 2004)

pasteurize


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 19, 2004)

mad cow


----------



## markceltic (Sep 19, 2004)

bovine


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 19, 2004)

prion


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 19, 2004)

pyro


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 19, 2004)

arson


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 19, 2004)

fire


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 19, 2004)

storm


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 20, 2004)

over


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 20, 2004)

starting


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 20, 2004)

again


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Sep 20, 2004)

from


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 20, 2004)

scratch


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 20, 2004)

paper


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 20, 2004)

manuscript


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 20, 2004)

document


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 20, 2004)

watergate


----------



## markceltic (Sep 20, 2004)

dam


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 20, 2004)

flood


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 20, 2004)

rain


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 20, 2004)

snow


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 21, 2004)

Christmas


----------



## ora (Sep 21, 2004)

cards


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 21, 2004)

amex


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 21, 2004)

debt


----------



## DJ Rep (Sep 21, 2004)

trap


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 21, 2004)

mouse


----------



## Cat (Sep 21, 2004)

Cat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 21, 2004)

coincidence


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 21, 2004)

chance


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 21, 2004)

serendipity


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 21, 2004)

movie


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 21, 2004)

good


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 21, 2004)

bad


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 21, 2004)

ugly


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 21, 2004)

sweet


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 21, 2004)

dude...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 22, 2004)

rude


----------



## philtech44 (Sep 22, 2004)

obscene


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 22, 2004)

obsession


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 22, 2004)

idiots


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 22, 2004)

indigo


----------



## markceltic (Sep 22, 2004)

bondi


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 22, 2004)

bonding


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 22, 2004)

(Dare I say it...)

bondage


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 23, 2004)

freedom


----------



## pds (Sep 23, 2004)

licentiousness


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 23, 2004)

what


----------



## JonDVD (Sep 23, 2004)

Dyne x Centimeter


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 23, 2004)

picas and inches


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 24, 2004)

chicas


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2004)

cicadas


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 24, 2004)

whistle


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2004)

work


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 24, 2004)

word


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 24, 2004)

excel


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 24, 2004)

accelerate


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2004)

xlr8yourmac.com


----------



## markceltic (Sep 24, 2004)

performance


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 24, 2004)

muscle cars


----------



## Mat (Sep 25, 2004)

muscle shirt


----------



## Cat (Sep 25, 2004)

T-shirt


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 25, 2004)

wash


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 25, 2004)

soap


----------



## Mat (Sep 25, 2004)

don't drop


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 25, 2004)

gumdrop


----------



## markceltic (Sep 25, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Cat (Sep 26, 2004)

sugar


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 26, 2004)

spice


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 26, 2004)

dune


----------



## pds (Sep 26, 2004)

water


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 26, 2004)

daughter


----------



## pds (Sep 26, 2004)

slaughter

(sorry, just the first thing)


----------



## markceltic (Sep 26, 2004)

house  (anyone remember the movie Slaughter House 5?)


----------



## pds (Sep 26, 2004)

afire

(yup, that's what I was thinking)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 26, 2004)

afoot


----------



## pds (Sep 26, 2004)

afoul


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 26, 2004)

confusion


----------



## macmasta (Sep 26, 2004)

conclusion


----------



## markceltic (Sep 26, 2004)

answer


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 26, 2004)

illusion


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 26, 2004)

mirage


----------



## pds (Sep 26, 2004)

delusion


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 27, 2004)

conclusion


----------



## Cat (Sep 27, 2004)

end


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 27, 2004)

fin


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2004)

finite


----------



## Cat (Sep 27, 2004)

infinite


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 27, 2004)

Infineon


----------



## pds (Sep 27, 2004)

dol*fin*


----------



## macmasta (Sep 27, 2004)

penguin


----------



## pds (Sep 27, 2004)

begin the beguine


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 27, 2004)

btb


----------



## pds (Sep 27, 2004)

p2p


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2004)

gpg


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 27, 2004)

rgb


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2004)

rpg


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 27, 2004)

ut


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 27, 2004)

cs


----------



## pds (Sep 27, 2004)

***

OS

(ok, so it's the second thing, but it's a shorter route out of here)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 28, 2004)

Ibm


----------



## Cat (Sep 28, 2004)

Big Blue


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 28, 2004)

BigMac


----------



## pds (Sep 28, 2004)

small fries


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 28, 2004)

french


----------



## pds (Sep 28, 2004)

recalcitrants

(no, I'm not prejudiced )


----------



## markceltic (Sep 28, 2004)

calcium


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 28, 2004)

magnesium


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nucleus


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 28, 2004)

nucleoli


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 28, 2004)

alveoli (sp?)


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 28, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 29, 2004)

meh


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 29, 2004)

whatever


----------



## Cat (Sep 29, 2004)

anyway


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 29, 2004)

anytime


----------



## markceltic (Sep 29, 2004)

anywhere


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 29, 2004)

but


----------



## markceltic (Sep 29, 2004)

here


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 29, 2004)

there


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Sep 30, 2004)

where


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 30, 2004)

wear


----------



## markceltic (Sep 30, 2004)

worn


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 30, 2004)

torn


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Oct 1, 2004)

severed


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 2, 2004)

cut


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 2, 2004)

bleed


----------



## Cat (Oct 2, 2004)

blood


----------



## markceltic (Oct 2, 2004)

scab


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 2, 2004)

crust


----------



## markceltic (Oct 3, 2004)

pizza


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 3, 2004)

hungry (thanks a lot! )


----------



## markceltic (Oct 4, 2004)

thirst


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2004)

quench (drinking water at the moment )


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 4, 2004)

sprite


----------



## Cat (Oct 5, 2004)

Scryb Sprites

(1/1, G, flying)


----------



## markceltic (Oct 5, 2004)

fairies


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 5, 2004)

Dairy


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 5, 2004)

milk


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 6, 2004)

cow


----------



## markceltic (Oct 6, 2004)

beef


----------



## pds (Oct 6, 2004)

steer


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 6, 2004)

cattle


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2004)

Longhorn (Why did I bring up THAT again?? )


----------



## markceltic (Oct 6, 2004)

antelope


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 7, 2004)

cantelope


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 8, 2004)

lopsided


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2004)

topsider


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 8, 2004)

top side


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2004)

down side


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 8, 2004)

topsy-turvy


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 8, 2004)

spin wheel


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 9, 2004)

spindoctor


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 9, 2004)

Two Princes


----------



## markceltic (Oct 9, 2004)

Queen


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 10, 2004)

Mercury


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 10, 2004)

Bush


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 10, 2004)

dumbass


----------



## markceltic (Oct 10, 2004)

mule


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 10, 2004)

donkey


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 10, 2004)

kong


----------



## Cat (Oct 11, 2004)

Congo


----------



## bobw (Oct 11, 2004)

Jungle


----------



## quiksan (Oct 11, 2004)

Jim


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 11, 2004)

George


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 11, 2004)

Washington (I wanted to avoid the obvious... )


----------



## markceltic (Oct 11, 2004)

cherry


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 11, 2004)

picker


----------



## markceltic (Oct 12, 2004)

nose


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 12, 2004)

Green Nose Fairys  (sorry watching Ren & Stimpy uncut today)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 13, 2004)

missed


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 13, 2004)

that


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 13, 2004)

what


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 13, 2004)

the


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 13, 2004)

heaven


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 14, 2004)

seventh


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 14, 2004)

servants


----------



## Cat (Oct 15, 2004)

masters


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 15, 2004)

universe


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 16, 2004)

Serial


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2004)

Parallel


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 16, 2004)

lpt


----------



## markceltic (Oct 16, 2004)

wth


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2004)

sol (and no, I don't mean "sun" in spanish )


----------



## markceltic (Oct 17, 2004)

solar


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2004)

Solaris


----------



## markceltic (Oct 17, 2004)

sparc


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Oct 17, 2004)

fire


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 17, 2004)

wire


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2004)

less


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 18, 2004)

bless


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Oct 18, 2004)

you


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 18, 2004)

sneeze


----------



## Veljo (Oct 18, 2004)

snot


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 18, 2004)

spot


----------



## modular (Oct 18, 2004)

measles


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 18, 2004)

weasels


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 18, 2004)

pop


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 18, 2004)

corn


----------



## Cat (Oct 18, 2004)

porn


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 18, 2004)

movie


----------



## markceltic (Oct 18, 2004)

gum


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 19, 2004)

chew


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 19, 2004)

dew


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 19, 2004)

mountain


----------



## Cat (Oct 19, 2004)

king


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 19, 2004)

louis (or better said, "LOU_EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!_") 

It's good to be da king!


----------



## markceltic (Oct 19, 2004)

joe


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 19, 2004)

viewtiful


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 20, 2004)

fugitive


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 20, 2004)

movie


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2004)

popcorn


----------



## markceltic (Oct 20, 2004)

caramel


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2004)

sugar


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2004)

ray


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 21, 2004)

gun


----------



## taxikey (Oct 21, 2004)

death


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 21, 2004)

depth


----------



## markceltic (Oct 21, 2004)

water


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2004)

world


----------



## mseydel (Oct 22, 2004)

order


----------



## Cat (Oct 22, 2004)

number


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 22, 2004)

one


----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2004)

thousand

(posts)


----------



## Jimbolgs (Oct 22, 2004)

island


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 22, 2004)

away


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 22, 2004)

far


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 22, 2004)

gone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 22, 2004)

where

(hehe, nice one pds! )


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 22, 2004)

there


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 22, 2004)

whos


----------



## markceltic (Oct 22, 2004)

Doctor


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 22, 2004)

Pepper


----------



## Cat (Oct 23, 2004)

salt


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 23, 2004)

saffron


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 23, 2004)

NaCl


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 23, 2004)

Na2SO4


----------



## Cat (Oct 23, 2004)

H2SO4

(Sulphuric Acid)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 23, 2004)

eating


----------



## markceltic (Oct 23, 2004)

gaseous


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 23, 2004)

flatulence


----------



## markceltic (Oct 24, 2004)

pew


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 24, 2004)

church


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 24, 2004)

fake


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 25, 2004)

take


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 25, 2004)

-a-look


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 25, 2004)

at


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 25, 2004)

that


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 25, 2004)

wow


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 25, 2004)

iPod!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 25, 2004)

mini


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 25, 2004)

rover


----------



## Cat (Oct 25, 2004)

wild


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 25, 2004)

tiger


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 25, 2004)

meow


----------



## markceltic (Oct 25, 2004)

moof


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 25, 2004)

dogcow


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 26, 2004)

tucows


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 26, 2004)

mirrors


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 26, 2004)

reflection


----------



## markceltic (Oct 26, 2004)

scream


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 26, 2004)

lungs


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 26, 2004)

respiratory


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 26, 2004)

track


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 26, 2004)

field


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 26, 2004)

football


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 26, 2004)

Qb


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 27, 2004)

Ubiquitin


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 27, 2004)

why

(why does this forum thread always have me reaching for the dictionary! )


----------



## markceltic (Oct 31, 2004)

zee


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 31, 2004)

child


----------



## markceltic (Oct 31, 2004)

adolescent


----------



## SAbsar (Oct 31, 2004)

change


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 31, 2004)

money


----------



## markceltic (Oct 31, 2004)

empire


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 31, 2004)

strikes


----------



## markceltic (Oct 31, 2004)

back (I know,I know)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 31, 2004)

expected (which was what I was going for..   Thanks folks  )


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 1, 2004)

labor


----------



## Cat (Nov 1, 2004)

birth


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 1, 2004)

birds


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 1, 2004)

old man


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 1, 2004)

sea


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 1, 2004)

ocean


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 2, 2004)

eleven


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 2, 2004)

monkeys


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 2, 2004)

bananas


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 2, 2004)

pineapple

(german: ananas)


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 2, 2004)

pinemac (?)


----------



## markceltic (Nov 2, 2004)

confused


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2004)

perplexed


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 3, 2004)

flexed


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 3, 2004)

tooltime


----------



## markceltic (Nov 3, 2004)

coitus


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2004)

intercourse


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 4, 2004)

of_course


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 4, 2004)

off-course


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 4, 2004)

offroad


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2004)

offload


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 5, 2004)

download


----------



## markceltic (Nov 6, 2004)

speed (cable  )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 6, 2004)

need


----------



## markceltic (Nov 6, 2004)

addiction


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 6, 2004)

jane


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 7, 2004)

tarzan


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 7, 2004)

disney


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 7, 2004)

cartoon


----------



## chevy (Nov 7, 2004)

pixar


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 7, 2004)

pixel


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2004)

pixie


----------



## markceltic (Nov 7, 2004)

stick


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2004)

figure


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 7, 2004)

paper machete (am i spelling it right?


----------



## markceltic (Nov 7, 2004)

scissors


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 7, 2004)

tailor


----------



## markceltic (Nov 7, 2004)

trailer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 7, 2004)

Starwars 3


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2004)

hoping-better-than-Matrix-Revolutions


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 8, 2004)

hopeless


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 8, 2004)

hapless


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 8, 2004)

staple


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 8, 2004)

folder


----------



## markceltic (Nov 8, 2004)

file


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 8, 2004)

Edit


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 9, 2004)

emacs


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 9, 2004)

iMacs!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 9, 2004)

Timex


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 9, 2004)

watches


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 9, 2004)

matches


----------



## Cat (Nov 9, 2004)

matchbox


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 9, 2004)

twenty


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 9, 2004)

tweety


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 9, 2004)

pu'ts'y cat


----------



## Cat (Nov 9, 2004)

Tom


----------



## markceltic (Nov 9, 2004)

brother


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2004)

sister


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 10, 2004)

cyst

(don't ask me why!)


----------



## markceltic (Nov 10, 2004)

growth


----------



## qualey2 (Nov 10, 2004)

plant


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 10, 2004)

Robert


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 11, 2004)

DeNiro


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 11, 2004)

Taxi


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 12, 2004)

driver


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 12, 2004)

passenger


----------



## markceltic (Nov 12, 2004)

customer


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 12, 2004)

retailer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 13, 2004)

bulk


----------



## RGrphc2 (Nov 13, 2004)

pallet


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2004)

cargo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 13, 2004)

embargo


----------



## markceltic (Nov 13, 2004)

crude


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 13, 2004)

cruel


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 14, 2004)

Puppies


----------



## markceltic (Nov 14, 2004)

skinny


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 14, 2004)

fat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 15, 2004)

Joe


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 15, 2004)

friends
(i am a total FRIENDS freak)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 15, 2004)

Rachel
(same here! )


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 15, 2004)

gifts

(i wanted to say ross, but that wud've turned this thread into a friends word association... there should _BE_ a friends word association! )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 15, 2004)

poison
(german word for poison: Gift )


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 15, 2004)

p2p


----------



## markceltic (Nov 15, 2004)

peer


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 16, 2004)

pressure


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 16, 2004)

fart


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 16, 2004)

tart


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 16, 2004)

plum


----------



## Cat (Nov 16, 2004)

cake


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 16, 2004)

piece


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 16, 2004)

peace


----------



## Cat (Nov 16, 2004)

War


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 16, 2004)

"LowRider"


----------



## pds (Nov 16, 2004)

Pachuco

(pah CHEW koh)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 16, 2004)

cappuccino


----------



## markceltic (Nov 16, 2004)

expresso


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 16, 2004)

StarBuck's


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 17, 2004)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> StarBuck's
> 
> __________________
> are emm - are eph / enter



What does are emm - are eph / enter do?


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 17, 2004)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> StarBuck's



overpriced


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 17, 2004)

priceless


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 17, 2004)

diamond


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 17, 2004)

gold


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 17, 2004)

g/re/p said:
			
		

> What does are emm - are eph / enter do?



Think of it phonetically... "rm -rf" <enter>.



> gold


digger


----------



## Cat (Nov 17, 2004)

dwarves


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 17, 2004)

wars


----------



## markceltic (Nov 17, 2004)

waste


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 18, 2004)

lives


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 18, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Think of it phonetically... "rm -rf" <enter>.
> 
> digger



HeheEHeH...thanks for the assist...  

And...

"nine"


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 18, 2004)

Carlo

(cats first name )


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 18, 2004)

Misha (my cat's first name)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 18, 2004)

Jago
(my GF's chartreux)


----------



## markceltic (Nov 18, 2004)

Jaguar


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 18, 2004)

Panther


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 19, 2004)

partner


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 19, 2004)

obsession


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 19, 2004)

parfume


----------



## RGrphc2 (Nov 19, 2004)

skunk


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 19, 2004)

junk


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 19, 2004)

windows


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 19, 2004)

doors


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 20, 2004)

Gates


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2004)

Pearly


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 20, 2004)

Jam


----------



## Cat (Nov 20, 2004)

Peanut butter


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 20, 2004)

nutella


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Nov 20, 2004)

chocolate


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2004)

cocoa


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 20, 2004)

Congo


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Nov 20, 2004)

battleship


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 21, 2004)

mothership


----------



## markceltic (Nov 21, 2004)

vessel


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Nov 21, 2004)

blood


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 21, 2004)

sweat


----------



## Cat (Nov 21, 2004)

tears


----------



## RGrphc2 (Nov 21, 2004)

fears


----------



## markceltic (Nov 21, 2004)

courage


----------



## Cat (Nov 21, 2004)

pride


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 21, 2004)

stride


----------



## markceltic (Nov 21, 2004)

walk


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 21, 2004)

run


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 22, 2004)

life 
:S


----------



## Cat (Nov 22, 2004)

death


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 22, 2004)

sudden


----------



## diablojota (Nov 22, 2004)

overtime


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 22, 2004)

overweight


----------



## Cat (Nov 22, 2004)

counterweight


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 22, 2004)

balance


----------



## RGrphc2 (Nov 22, 2004)

force


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 22, 2004)

Newton


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 22, 2004)

(accidental post, look below)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 22, 2004)

law


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 22, 2004)

order


----------



## markceltic (Nov 22, 2004)

chaos


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 23, 2004)

k.o.'s


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 23, 2004)

tekken


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 23, 2004)

D.O.A


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 24, 2004)

Dao


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 24, 2004)

Ado


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 24, 2004)

Dido


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 24, 2004)

throaty


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 24, 2004)

roughneck


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 24, 2004)

Rough Rider


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 24, 2004)

lowrider


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 24, 2004)

war


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 24, 2004)

Call of Duty


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 24, 2004)

Battlefield


----------



## Cat (Nov 24, 2004)

Battlestar

(as in Battlestar Galactica)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 24, 2004)

sci-fi


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 24, 2004)

Stargate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 25, 2004)

bill_gates


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 25, 2004)

*&%*$@!@# %$(%#@$%!!!*

(Edited by CaptainQuark)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 25, 2004)

-> board_rules

(9 No's for The Niners)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 25, 2004)

Apologies for the above profanity, but Bill Gates and his henchmen in the Wintel Mafia always bring out the worst in me!

Still, it wasn't _too_ profane  more refreshingly honest


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 25, 2004)

emotional


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 25, 2004)

blackmail


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 25, 2004)

smith
(i  dont know. you say 'mail' you hear 'smith'!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 25, 2004)

Smithers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 25, 2004)

Mr Burns


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2004)

Eeeexcellent!!  ::evil::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 26, 2004)

excel


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2004)

"XL"


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 26, 2004)

Cortina


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 26, 2004)

couture


----------



## markceltic (Nov 27, 2004)

fashionable


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 28, 2004)

reasonable


----------



## markceltic (Nov 28, 2004)

acceptable


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 28, 2004)

truth


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 28, 2004)

absolute


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 28, 2004)

obsolete


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 29, 2004)

Windoze


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 29, 2004)

exe


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 29, 2004)

Engage


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 29, 2004)

switch


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 29, 2004)

from PC to Mac!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 29, 2004)

graduate


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 29, 2004)

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Cat (Nov 29, 2004)

Rainman


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 29, 2004)

definately


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2004)

Surely ("Don't call me Shirley!")


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 29, 2004)

Shirley


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2004)

Temple


----------



## markceltic (Nov 29, 2004)

sinner


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2004)

saint ::angel::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2004)

Andreas
(isn't it his day today?)


----------



## nanuq (Nov 30, 2004)

Fault


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2004)

veto

(http://www.germanculture.com.ua/library/weekly/aa120100c.htm )


----------



## nanuq (Nov 30, 2004)

forbid


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2004)

Sweden


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2004)

snow


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2004)

cocaine


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2004)

coconut


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2004)

shy


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 30, 2004)

shells


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 30, 2004)

seashore


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 30, 2004)

sells

(remember that tongue twister?: "she sells sea shells by the seashore"? Nobody?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2004)

sails


----------



## nanuq (Nov 30, 2004)

windsurfing


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2004)

wet


----------



## SAbsar (Nov 30, 2004)

pants


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2004)

pee


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2004)

queue


----------



## nanuq (Nov 30, 2004)

dump


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2004)

paper


----------



## markceltic (Nov 30, 2004)

rock


----------



## nanuq (Nov 30, 2004)

Kiss


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 30, 2004)

saliva


----------



## qwikstreet (Dec 1, 2004)

salvate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 1, 2004)

salute


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2004)

salutation


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 1, 2004)

solvation


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2004)

salvation


----------



## nanuq (Dec 1, 2004)

damnation


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 1, 2004)

nation


----------



## Cat (Dec 1, 2004)

nationalism


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 1, 2004)

Bad!!!

(Nationalism causes hatred and war  we need INTERNATIONALISM and HUMANISM!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 1, 2004)

nanuq said:
			
		

> damnation



Opeth


----------



## markceltic (Dec 1, 2004)

open


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2004)

sesame


----------



## SAbsar (Dec 2, 2004)

street


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 2, 2004)

Philadelphia


----------



## Cat (Dec 2, 2004)

brotherhood


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 2, 2004)

friendship


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 2, 2004)

internationalism!


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2004)

antidisestablishmentarianism (MAN I hope I spelled that correctly )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 2, 2004)

sentence


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 2, 2004)

prison


----------



## Cat (Dec 2, 2004)

Gramsci

(Antonio Gramsci, author of the "_Quaderni del Carcere_" "Prison notebooks")


----------



## markceltic (Dec 2, 2004)

Grampy


----------



## nanuq (Dec 2, 2004)

Pop-pop


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 3, 2004)

pop-up


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 3, 2004)

advertising


----------



## nanuq (Dec 3, 2004)

commission


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 3, 2004)

headache!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 3, 2004)

aspirin


----------



## Cat (Dec 3, 2004)

paracetamol


----------



## markceltic (Dec 4, 2004)

drugs ::evil::


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 4, 2004)

bad (mmkay?!?!?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 4, 2004)

bed


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 4, 2004)

sleep


----------



## markceltic (Dec 4, 2004)

snore


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 5, 2004)

noise


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 5, 2004)

music


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 5, 2004)

non-stop


----------



## markceltic (Dec 5, 2004)

rabid


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 6, 2004)

duracell

(coming from rabbit)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2004)

flat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 6, 2004)

deep


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> deep



Huh?   

thought


----------



## Cat (Dec 6, 2004)

mind


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2004)

change


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 6, 2004)

subject


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 6, 2004)

predicate


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2004)

predicted


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2004)

foresaw


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2004)

chainsaw


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2004)

brazilian

(via Texas & Bush)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2004)

samba

(I thought it was rather Bush & Texas!  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2004)

I was thinking Texas Chainsaw Massacre (hence Texas)  George Bush comes from Texas  Bush/bush (oooerr Matron!)  neatly trimmed bush = Brazilian. YOU obviously feel the need to take to George W with a chainsaw  not a bad idea!

Garfield

Don't ask


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 7, 2004)

Heathcliff


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2004)

drystone walls


----------



## Cat (Dec 7, 2004)

whetstone

(as in "whetstone", not as in "wet stone")


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 7, 2004)

flintstone


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2004)

Wilma


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 7, 2004)

Betty


----------



## markceltic (Dec 7, 2004)

Crocker


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 7, 2004)

FaIrIeEEeEeeS!!!!!!! (Fairly Odd Parents' Mr. Crocker)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 8, 2004)

Cottingley

(Follow that!  )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 8, 2004)

contingent


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 8, 2004)

incontinent


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 8, 2004)

inconvenient


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 8, 2004)

Windoze


----------



## Cat (Dec 8, 2004)

snooze


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 8, 2004)

lose


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 8, 2004)

temper


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 8, 2004)

camper


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 8, 2004)

trailer


----------



## markceltic (Dec 8, 2004)

park


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 8, 2004)

Central


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

processor_unit


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 9, 2004)

287  :d


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

286


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 9, 2004)

8086


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

Intel


----------



## SAbsar (Dec 9, 2004)

evolution


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 9, 2004)

Motorola


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 9, 2004)

Ibm


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 9, 2004)

mib


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Dec 9, 2004)

J


----------



## markceltic (Dec 9, 2004)

blue


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 10, 2004)

sky


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 11, 2004)

O.s.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 11, 2004)

ozone


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 11, 2004)

park


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 11, 2004)

harddisk


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 11, 2004)

toolkit


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 11, 2004)

tooltime


----------



## markceltic (Dec 11, 2004)

fool


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 11, 2004)

motley


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 12, 2004)

monthly


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 12, 2004)

weekly


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 12, 2004)

daily


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 12, 2004)

hourly


----------



## markceltic (Dec 12, 2004)

wage


----------



## qwikstreet (Dec 12, 2004)

war


----------



## smithy (Dec 13, 2004)

KaBooom !!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 13, 2004)

Cartoon


----------



## qwikstreet (Dec 13, 2004)

cel shaded


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 13, 2004)

slim_shady


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 13, 2004)

Fat Boy Slim

(Eeeeeeuuuuuuuuwwwwww! Can't we take this down more of a heavy metal route?)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 13, 2004)

Russell Simmons (Ru-Ru-Ru-Ru-Ru-Ru-Ru-Ru-Russell Simmons!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 13, 2004)

Russell Watson


----------



## Cat (Dec 15, 2004)

Bertrand Russell


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 15, 2004)

Crowe


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 16, 2004)

fight


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 16, 2004)

light


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 16, 2004)

bright


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 16, 2004)

water


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 16, 2004)

surf


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 16, 2004)

ariel


----------



## markceltic (Dec 16, 2004)

helvecta


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 16, 2004)

helvetica


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

Knobcheese Bold

(Easy, admin *that IS a genuine font name!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2004)

skinhead


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

Suitcase  

(My last post was deleted!)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2004)

Samsonite


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2004)

Samsung


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

Sam Browne


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2004)

Sam Goody


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 17, 2004)

Sam Ansari
(me )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2004)

desert


----------



## markceltic (Dec 17, 2004)

sand


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2004)

witch p It would look silly if I typed "wich" )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 18, 2004)

teacher


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 18, 2004)

student


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 18, 2004)

stupid


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 18, 2004)

fresh


----------



## markceltic (Dec 18, 2004)

sour


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 18, 2004)

grapes


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 19, 2004)

greek


----------



## Cat (Dec 20, 2004)

geek


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

freak


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 20, 2004)

Me! :d


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2004)

You!


----------



## Cat (Dec 20, 2004)

we


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

wc


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 20, 2004)

thunderbox


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2004)

thunderbird


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

pontiac


----------



## quiksan (Dec 20, 2004)

1941


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2004)

63


----------



## chevy (Dec 20, 2004)

sixty three


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2004)

forty-two


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 21, 2004)

deep thought


----------



## Cat (Dec 21, 2004)

deep blue


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 21, 2004)

sea


----------



## quiksan (Dec 21, 2004)

waves


----------



## Cat (Dec 21, 2004)

beach


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 21, 2004)

Brazil


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2004)

movie


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 22, 2004)

trailer


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 22, 2004)

park


----------



## Cat (Dec 22, 2004)

Jurassic


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 22, 2004)

5


----------



## bigbadbill (Dec 22, 2004)

speed racer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 22, 2004)

Gta


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 22, 2004)

gtg


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 23, 2004)

cac
(complementary nucleotides)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 23, 2004)

abc
(first three letters of the arabic alphabet)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 23, 2004)

xyz


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 23, 2004)

wysiwyg


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 24, 2004)

qwerty


----------



## markceltic (Dec 24, 2004)

alphabet


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 25, 2004)

soup (btw, Merry Christmas from Miami )


----------



## markceltic (Dec 25, 2004)

tomatoe (Happy Holidays ::angel:


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 25, 2004)

mushroom


----------



## markceltic (Dec 26, 2004)

cloud


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 27, 2004)

Xeen
(Might & Magic 5 - Clouds of Xeen)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 28, 2004)

Xeon


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 28, 2004)

itanium


----------



## diablojota (Dec 28, 2004)

titanium


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 28, 2004)

powerbook


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 28, 2004)

busted hard drive!


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 28, 2004)

AAaacCcCkccK!!!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 29, 2004)

ache


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2004)

head


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 29, 2004)

giving


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2004)

receiving


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 29, 2004)

hippies


----------



## markceltic (Dec 30, 2004)

groovy


----------



## quiksan (Dec 30, 2004)

cool


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 30, 2004)

warm


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 30, 2004)

hot


----------



## Cat (Dec 31, 2004)

chocolate


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 31, 2004)

dark


----------



## Cat (Dec 31, 2004)

Underdark

(From D&D. I'm reading "The Legacy of the Drow" series by R.A. Salvatore.)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 31, 2004)

underdog


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 31, 2004)

woof


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 31, 2004)

Moof!


----------



## Cat (Jan 1, 2005)

Dogcow


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2005)

Clarus (not "Claris")


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 1, 2005)

worx (not Works)


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2005)

torx


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2005)

torque


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2005)

fork


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Spork!

(You know, like "Hey, spork you!" )


----------



## Randman (Jan 2, 2005)

Spock!

(you know, like, Hey, Spock, you ...)


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Kirk


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 2, 2005)

"Scott me up Beamie"


----------



## chevy (Jan 2, 2005)

creamie


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 2, 2005)

...'lectric santa


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 2, 2005)

Electric Avenue


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2005)

Goddamn Electric


----------



## Randman (Jan 3, 2005)

Hoover (btw, it's supposed to be one word).


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 4, 2005)

free tickets (or should that be freetickets?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 4, 2005)

dream


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 4, 2005)

theatre


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2005)

team


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 4, 2005)

group


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 4, 2005)

Tool

www.toolband.com


----------



## Xlator (Jan 4, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> busted hard drive!


Heeeeeeey!

Erm... Hammer.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2005)

sickle


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 4, 2005)

comrade


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 4, 2005)

Xlator said:
			
		

> Heeeeeeey!
> 
> Erm... Hammer.



(Aside  TJENA CQ Jr!)

Errr sorry about that  I'll say that again:

comrade


----------



## Arden (Jan 4, 2005)

Communist


----------



## fuzz (Jan 4, 2005)

mao sze dong


----------



## Xlator (Jan 4, 2005)

The Great Leap Forward


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 5, 2005)

oppression


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 5, 2005)

obsession


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 5, 2005)

smelly


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 5, 2005)

stinky


----------



## Cat (Jan 5, 2005)

slinky


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2005)

coil


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 6, 2005)

helix


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

double


(btw. what happened to my lacuna post? Lacuna Coil is a legit Italian Goth Metal band!)


----------



## Xlator (Jan 6, 2005)

chocolate ice-cream


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2005)

droolworthy


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 6, 2005)

we're-not-worthy!!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2005)

Smile


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 7, 2005)

simile


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

synonym


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 7, 2005)

antonym


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 7, 2005)

replacement


----------



## Cat (Jan 7, 2005)

surrogate


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Watergate


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2005)

waterfront


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

water closet


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

¡El baño!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

thunder box


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

thunder

(Got plenty of it right now...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

rain

(We've got plenty of THAT right now!)


----------



## Cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Spain

(The rain in Spain ...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

Pygmalion


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

Pigita


----------



## Xlator (Jan 7, 2005)

Chiquita


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 7, 2005)

Banana


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2005)

Split


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 8, 2005)

atom


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 8, 2005)

split


----------



## Xlator (Jan 8, 2005)

Croatia


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2005)

Cro-magnum

(Quark:  Where's the originality? )


----------



## Cat (Jan 8, 2005)

Neanderthaler

(Isn't it "Cro-Magnon"?)


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 9, 2005)

primitive


----------



## Xlator (Jan 9, 2005)

Windows


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2005)

Doors!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 9, 2005)

locks


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 9, 2005)

picks


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 9, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> (Quark:  Where's the originality? )



(I was very busy when replying to that one, so didn't read the whole thread - SOZ!) 

 

ice


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 9, 2005)

mice


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2005)

cats


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 9, 2005)

rats


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

US Government


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

usB


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

Us3


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Scsi


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

Spawn of Satan ::evil::


----------



## Xlator (Jan 10, 2005)

Dick Cheney


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Spawn of Satan ::evil::


 ::alien:: I rather liked SCSI!  ::alien:: 

Dick Cheney  hmmmm. If I repeat Spawn of Satan, Arden will get stroppy again!

evil


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

You liked SCSI?  What did you like about it  the thick cables with enormous connectors?  The lack of plug-and-play support?  The 7-devices-per-chain limit?  The required termination?  The required device number order?

Yeah, I'm not a fan of SCSI. [/understatement]

Anyway, on with the show: *Knievel*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

SCSI was kind of a black art: there was a satisfaction to be gained from getting a SCSI chain to work well. All this, of course, at a time when the PC-wallahs could only connect 1 serial device and 1 parallel device to their computers.

knife


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

jack


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

rip


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

burn


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

pillage


----------



## Randman (Jan 10, 2005)

pillory

(people are only supposed to post one word, not a phrase).


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

pillow


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

biter


----------



## Randman (Jan 10, 2005)

Bitte


----------



## pds (Jan 10, 2005)

butter


----------



## Randman (Jan 10, 2005)

Fabio


----------



## Cat (Jan 10, 2005)

Nemo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

captain


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Quark  ::ha::


----------



## bookem (Jan 10, 2005)

string


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

thong


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Quark


>


			
				bookem said:
			
		

> string


  Huh?  

babe


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

String theory?  Physics?

pig


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

grunt


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

soldier


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 10, 2005)

fortune


----------



## Arden (Jan 11, 2005)

cookie

Mmmm.... cookie....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

security


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2005)

blanket.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Linus van Pelt (Lucy's little brother)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

van Dame


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2005)

Schroeder.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

Kanzler


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Kansas


----------



## Randman (Jan 11, 2005)

wayward


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

gainward


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

ungainly


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

unsightly


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

insight II


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple II


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

8088


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

6502 (motorola processor used in the Apple II)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

386


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

33


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

69


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

jing-jang


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

Tao


----------



## Arden (Jan 11, 2005)

Zen


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

ten


----------



## Arden (Jan 11, 2005)

Pearl Jam


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2005)

toejam


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2005)

traffic jam


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 12, 2005)

gridlock


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 12, 2005)

padlock


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 13, 2005)

Matlock


----------



## Randman (Jan 13, 2005)

Opie


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 13, 2005)

Opeth


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 13, 2005)

Opec


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 13, 2005)

arab


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 13, 2005)

oil


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 13, 2005)

vinegar


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 13, 2005)

acid


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 13, 2005)

reflux


----------



## Arden (Jan 14, 2005)

reflex


----------



## Randman (Jan 14, 2005)

gag


----------



## Arden (Jan 14, 2005)

yuk


----------



## Randman (Jan 14, 2005)

yak


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 14, 2005)

jack


----------



## Cat (Jan 14, 2005)

knife


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 14, 2005)

training


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 14, 2005)

day


----------



## Arden (Jan 15, 2005)

shift


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2005)

graveyard


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 15, 2005)

R.i.p.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2005)

Bill Gates


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 15, 2005)

Steve Ballmer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 15, 2005)

Steve Jobs


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 16, 2005)

Woz


----------



## pds (Jan 16, 2005)

Dorothy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 16, 2005)

Toto


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2005)

tote


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 16, 2005)

bag


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

mac


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

cheese


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

please


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

thank you


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

welcome


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 17, 2005)

varsågod


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

Ångstrom


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jan 17, 2005)

what?


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

who?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 17, 2005)

Ehh??


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

huh?


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2005)

Yikes!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

yankees


----------



## Randman (Jan 18, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

darn


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2005)

socks


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2005)

Christmas


----------



## Cat (Jan 18, 2005)

Yule


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 18, 2005)

Brenner


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2005)

David


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2005)

Goliath


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 19, 2005)

fight


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2005)

violence


----------



## andychrist (Jan 19, 2005)

violins


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2005)

cello


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2005)

apocalypse


----------



## andychrist (Jan 19, 2005)

Calypso


----------



## pds (Jan 19, 2005)

Reggae


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2005)

ganja


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2005)

mellow


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2005)

yellow


----------



## Arden (Jan 19, 2005)

Coldplay


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

parachute


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2005)

fun


----------



## andychrist (Jan 20, 2005)

ripcord


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2005)

cordless


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

wifi


----------



## andychrist (Jan 20, 2005)

high-five


----------



## pds (Jan 20, 2005)

Jackson 5


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2005)

3t


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

_extreme_ plastic surgery


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 20, 2005)

EPS


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

Tif


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 20, 2005)

Ti*...nevermind....


----------



## pds (Jan 21, 2005)

S


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

Mercedes


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

B M W


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 21, 2005)

CLS


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 21, 2005)

CSI

(->BMW association)


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

Miami


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Hurricane


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

Indeed... it seems the devastation suffered on the East Coast of the US has been forgotten amid the devestation suffered in Asia!

Tsunami


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 21, 2005)

wifi

(name of our wifi network. Macabre, huh?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

hifi


----------



## pds (Jan 21, 2005)

high-fives

(deja-vu all over again?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Charli


----------



## pds (Jan 21, 2005)

Brown


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2005)

Ups


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Uppers


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2005)

downers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

rounders


----------



## Cat (Jan 21, 2005)

corners


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2005)

sides


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

front


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 21, 2005)

back


----------



## Cat (Jan 22, 2005)

spine


----------



## pds (Jan 22, 2005)

less


----------



## andychrist (Jan 22, 2005)

fewer


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 22, 2005)

nun


----------



## pds (Jan 22, 2005)

left


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2005)

right


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2005)

up


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2005)

down


----------



## andychrist (Jan 22, 2005)

town


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 23, 2005)

city


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 23, 2005)

crowded


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 23, 2005)

subway (lol!)


----------



## Cat (Jan 23, 2005)

railway


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 23, 2005)

car


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2005)

cart


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 23, 2005)

horse


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2005)

donkey


----------



## andychrist (Jan 23, 2005)

Don Quixote


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2005)

Sancho


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

Pancho


----------



## andychrist (Jan 24, 2005)

Rancho


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

Ranch


----------



## andychrist (Jan 24, 2005)

dressing


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

olive


----------



## Cat (Jan 24, 2005)

oil


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

blood


----------



## andychrist (Jan 24, 2005)

sport


----------



## pds (Jan 24, 2005)

shoes


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

sandals (I'm an old hippie!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

Jesus


----------



## pds (Jan 24, 2005)

Mary


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

& Jospeh


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 24, 2005)

Dreamcoat


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2005)

Superstar


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

Supernova


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2005)

Champagne


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

Don Perignone


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

Don Corleone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

Vito Andolini

(a great movie!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

Andalucia

(a great place to live!)


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2005)

flu


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

flew


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

crashed


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

windows


----------



## lurk (Jan 25, 2005)

defenestration


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

fenêtre

(french for window)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

fönster

(Swedish   )


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2005)

ventana (spanish)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

vent
(a part of a parrot's anatomy)


----------



## lurk (Jan 25, 2005)

cloaca


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

cloak


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2005)

clock


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2005)

C P U


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2005)

Cool Pics University


----------



## Arden (Jan 25, 2005)

College


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2005)

collage


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

photo


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2005)

graph


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

grab


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

tremor


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2005)

Trevor

(Everybody loves magical Trevor...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

messiah   
(it's a rock-climbing thang)


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2005)

allergy

(reaction to everybody loves....)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

snot


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

knot


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

Gordon


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

Freeman


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2005)

Morgan


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

sports car


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

Ferrari


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 26, 2005)

red


----------



## andychrist (Jan 26, 2005)

rum


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 26, 2005)

cane


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 26, 2005)

Cain


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

pain


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 26, 2005)

gain


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

power


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 26, 2005)

shower


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2005)

gel


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

hairspray


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

sticky


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2005)

hydrophobic


----------



## andychrist (Jan 27, 2005)

rabbies


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

yabbies


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2005)

hippies


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

CQ!


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

ham radio


----------



## Sogni (Jan 27, 2005)

QSL


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

Qed.


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2005)

ergo


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

Eggo


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

Lego


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2005)

let go


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

quit


----------



## andychrist (Jan 27, 2005)

get-go


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2005)

from-the


----------



## pds (Jan 28, 2005)

fromage

(don't ask)


----------



## andychrist (Jan 28, 2005)

frottage  

(ditto!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

fruity


----------



## pds (Jan 28, 2005)

loopy

(frottage cheese )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

smut!  ::ha::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

smooth


----------



## Cat (Jan 28, 2005)

silk


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

cut


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 28, 2005)

paste


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 28, 2005)

toothpaté   

(Congrats on nixgeek on reaching the *big 1000* posts!)


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 28, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (Congrats on nixgeek on reaching the *big 1000* posts!)



Whoa!   HehEHeHeH  I hadn't even noticed that... 

On to 2000!! (Wait, I thought it was 2005... ::ha:: )

OK, here we go..... "french"


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Whoa!   HehEHeHeH  I hadn't even noticed that...
> 
> On to 2000!! (Wait, I thought it was 2005... ::ha:: )
> 
> OK, here we go..... "french"


 *Cough* Newb.

*Vanilla*


----------



## Sogni (Jan 29, 2005)

shake


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2005)

rattle


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 29, 2005)

roll

(predictable, no?)


----------



## Cat (Jan 30, 2005)

bed


----------



## pds (Jan 30, 2005)

spread


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 30, 2005)

legs


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 30, 2005)

arms

And Arden, come back to me when you have two kids..then you'll understand why I'm only at 1000..


----------



## Cat (Jan 31, 2005)

"Brothers in ..."


----------



## pds (Jan 31, 2005)

chains


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 31, 2005)

power


----------



## pds (Jan 31, 2005)

tools


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 31, 2005)

computers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 31, 2005)

broken


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 31, 2005)

windows


----------



## Browni (Jan 31, 2005)

Xperiance


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 31, 2005)

uneXPected error
(the rest was expected )


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 31, 2005)

BSOD


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 1, 2005)

DOS8


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 1, 2005)

Sob


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 1, 2005)

Steve Ballmer


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2005)

monkey


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2005)

donkey


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2005)

Shrek


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2005)

far_far_far_away


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2005)

long-long-ago


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 3, 2005)

story


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2005)

Wonderous


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 4, 2005)

bra


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2005)

"Bro"  (Copyright 1995, Cosmo Kramer)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2005)

Niner


----------



## Cat (Feb 13, 2005)

neener


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 13, 2005)

balloons


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 13, 2005)

maroon5


----------



## Fragger (Feb 13, 2005)

castaway


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2005)

Hanks


----------



## Cat (Feb 14, 2005)

T.Hanks


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 14, 2005)

Chieftan


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2005)

tank  ::ha::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2005)

gas


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2005)

flatulence


----------



## Randman (Feb 14, 2005)

methane


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2005)

global warming


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2005)

smog


----------



## bigbadbill (Feb 14, 2005)

Los Angeles


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2005)

lost_angels


----------



## Cat (Feb 14, 2005)

lost boys


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2005)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 14, 2005)

pedophile


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 14, 2005)

abuse


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2005)

harassment


----------



## Cat (Feb 15, 2005)

sexual


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 15, 2005)

healing


----------



## bigbadbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Marvin


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 15, 2005)

queer


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 15, 2005)

eye


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 15, 2005)

Mac


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 15, 2005)

Daddy


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 15, 2005)

ladies


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 16, 2005)

gentlemen


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 16, 2005)

polite


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 16, 2005)

pollute


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 17, 2005)

xtunes


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 17, 2005)

itunes


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 17, 2005)

tommy tune


----------



## markceltic (Feb 17, 2005)

boy george


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 18, 2005)

Michael


----------



## Cat (Feb 18, 2005)

Jackson


----------



## diablojota (Feb 18, 2005)

Thriller


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 18, 2005)

criminal


----------



## Tetano (Feb 18, 2005)

innocent


----------



## Cat (Feb 18, 2005)

child


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 18, 2005)

play


----------



## markceltic (Feb 18, 2005)

iWork


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 18, 2005)

iLife


----------



## bigbadbill (Feb 18, 2005)

digital


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 18, 2005)

analog


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 18, 2005)

video


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 19, 2005)

audio


----------



## Alex (Feb 19, 2005)

iPod


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 19, 2005)

shuffle


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2005)

skinhead


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 20, 2005)

bald


----------



## pds (Feb 20, 2005)

chromium

(chrome-dome)


----------



## markceltic (Feb 20, 2005)

nickel


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2005)

cadmium


----------



## fuzz (Feb 20, 2005)

toxic


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 20, 2005)

avenger


----------



## Cat (Feb 21, 2005)

honor


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 21, 2005)

honour


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 21, 2005)

humor


----------



## Cat (Feb 21, 2005)

pun

(... or play on words  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 21, 2005)

simile


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 21, 2005)

smile


----------



## fuzz (Feb 21, 2005)

mask


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 21, 2005)

marvel


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2005)

comics


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 22, 2005)

cartoons


----------



## diablojota (Feb 22, 2005)

Tweety


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2005)

tweeter


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 22, 2005)

woofer


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2005)

speaker


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 23, 2005)

lecture


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 23, 2005)

wife


----------



## Cat (Feb 23, 2005)

children


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 23, 2005)

kids


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2005)

hall


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2005)

marble


----------



## diablojota (Feb 24, 2005)

granite


----------



## fuzz (Feb 24, 2005)

counter


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2005)

calculator


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2005)

TI (Texas Instruments)


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2005)

math


----------



## Cat (Feb 26, 2005)

mode


----------



## pipermalibu (Feb 26, 2005)

depeche


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2005)

douche


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2005)

shower (english version )


----------



## fuzz (Feb 27, 2005)

gym


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 27, 2005)

Jim


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 28, 2005)

Beam


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 28, 2005)

horn


----------



## Cat (Feb 28, 2005)

tooting


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 28, 2005)

shooting


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 28, 2005)

speed


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 28, 2005)

fov


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 28, 2005)

fart 

(Swedish word for "speed"    )


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 28, 2005)

stink


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2005)

bomb


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2005)

tick


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 1, 2005)

credit


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2005)

debit


----------



## markceltic (Mar 1, 2005)

card


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 2, 2005)

plastic


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 2, 2005)

rubber


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2005)

pencil


----------



## Cat (Mar 2, 2005)

sharpener


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2005)

blade


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 23, 2005)

razor


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 23, 2005)

shave


----------



## pds (Mar 23, 2005)

haircut


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2005)

style


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 23, 2005)

fashion


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 23, 2005)

police


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 23, 2005)

incompetent


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2005)

impotent


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2005)

important (good to see this thread alive again )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2005)

VIP


----------



## pds (Mar 24, 2005)

SOP


----------



## Cat (Mar 24, 2005)

fop


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 24, 2005)

Ufia


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 25, 2005)

UEFA


----------



## Cat (Mar 25, 2005)

cup


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 25, 2005)

CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 25, 2005)

Lpd


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 25, 2005)

lipid


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 25, 2005)

livid


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 25, 2005)

steaming


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 26, 2005)

streaming


----------



## Cat (Mar 26, 2005)

rain


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 26, 2005)

water


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 26, 2005)

lake


----------



## markceltic (Mar 26, 2005)

swan


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 26, 2005)

pond


----------



## markceltic (Mar 26, 2005)

scum


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 26, 2005)

shower


----------



## Qion (Mar 26, 2005)

soap


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 27, 2005)

wash


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 27, 2005)

dry


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 27, 2005)

mouth


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 28, 2005)

mouse


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 28, 2005)

cat


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 28, 2005)

Shelter


----------



## Iuis (Mar 28, 2005)

feet


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2005)

under


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2005)

over


----------



## ora (Mar 29, 2005)

Roger         [Airplane gag for those wondering]


----------



## pds (Mar 29, 2005)

Dodger


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 29, 2005)

viper


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 29, 2005)

boomslang


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 29, 2005)

boomerang


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2005)

outback


----------



## bridgegirl1524 (Mar 29, 2005)

steakhouse


----------



## Gig' (Mar 29, 2005)

bar b q


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 29, 2005)

sauce


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 30, 2005)

cheek


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2005)

geek


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 30, 2005)

greek


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 30, 2005)

50%


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 30, 2005)

half


----------



## pds (Mar 30, 2005)

baked


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 30, 2005)

broiled


----------



## pds (Mar 30, 2005)

steamed


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2005)

streamed


----------



## pds (Mar 30, 2005)

content


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 31, 2005)

table


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2005)

dance


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 31, 2005)

line


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2005)

end


----------



## Gig' (Mar 31, 2005)

start


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2005)

up


----------



## Gig' (Mar 31, 2005)

beat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2005)

beast


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 31, 2005)

breast


----------



## pds (Mar 31, 2005)

stroke


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2005)

strike


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 31, 2005)

counter


----------



## markceltic (Mar 31, 2005)

clockwise


----------



## Glass (Mar 31, 2005)

shadow:

The early thinkers and teachers noted that their own shadows moved from left to right, as does the shadow of a stick or a sundial move from left to right during the course of the sun across the heavens. Hence we have clockwise defined.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2005)

night


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 1, 2005)

creature


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2005)

nature


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 1, 2005)

mother


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2005)

earth


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 1, 2005)

Soilwork


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 1, 2005)

roadwork


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 1, 2005)

roadmap


----------



## pds (Apr 1, 2005)

false hope


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 3, 2005)

fake nails


----------



## pds (Apr 4, 2005)

staples


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 4, 2005)

slaps


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 4, 2005)

stick


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2005)

superglue


----------



## pds (Apr 4, 2005)

sticky-fingers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 4, 2005)

sticky_tires


----------



## Qion (Apr 4, 2005)

writers block


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2005)

ditto


----------



## VJnotDJ (Apr 4, 2005)

carbon copy cloner


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 4, 2005)

www


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 4, 2005)

ssh


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 4, 2005)

ftp


----------



## VJnotDJ (Apr 4, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2005)

geek


----------



## Qion (Apr 4, 2005)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 4, 2005)

LoL


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 4, 2005)

brb


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2005)

wb


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2005)

Wc


----------



## drunkmac (Apr 5, 2005)

Warcraft


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2005)

StarCraft


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 5, 2005)

Star Wars


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2005)

War of the Worlds


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 5, 2005)

remake


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2005)

World_of_Warcraft


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 5, 2005)

WoW


----------



## VJnotDJ (Apr 5, 2005)

Gamer


----------



## Qion (Apr 5, 2005)

geek


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2005)

tool


----------



## pds (Apr 6, 2005)

shill


----------



## Qion (Apr 6, 2005)

shilling


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 6, 2005)

kwacha


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2005)

Quatsch


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 6, 2005)

sasquatch


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 6, 2005)

yeti


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 6, 2005)

BigFoot


----------



## Cat (Apr 6, 2005)

big feet


----------



## Qion (Apr 6, 2005)

big shoes


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2005)

bootstrap


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 6, 2005)

/boot


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 6, 2005)

/root


----------



## VJnotDJ (Apr 6, 2005)

secondhand


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 6, 2005)

smoke


----------



## Qion (Apr 7, 2005)

dad


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2005)

mad


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 7, 2005)

sad


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 7, 2005)

glad


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 7, 2005)

ware


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 8, 2005)

caution


----------



## pds (Apr 8, 2005)

to the wind


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 8, 2005)

three sheets


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 8, 2005)

toilet


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 8, 2005)

marble


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 8, 2005)

punisher


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 8, 2005)

poundcake (yummy! )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 8, 2005)

zammy
(I picked yummy)


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 8, 2005)

whammy!


----------



## RGrphc2 (Apr 8, 2005)

George Michael (i don't know why but i thought of the 80s band Wham!)


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 8, 2005)

help  ::ha::


----------



## Cat (Apr 9, 2005)

Beatles


----------



## Qion (Apr 9, 2005)

Come Together


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 9, 2005)

Marlboro


----------



## Cat (Apr 10, 2005)

man


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 10, 2005)

woman


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 11, 2005)

human


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 11, 2005)

alien


----------



## Cat (Apr 11, 2005)

stranger


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 11, 2005)

curiouser


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2005)

intriguing


----------



## Qion (Apr 11, 2005)

abstract


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2005)

concrete


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 12, 2005)

wall


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2005)

Berlin


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 12, 2005)

Belgium


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 12, 2005)

waffles


----------



## Qion (Apr 12, 2005)

pancakes


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2005)

crepes


----------



## markceltic (Apr 12, 2005)

croissants


----------



## Gig' (Apr 13, 2005)

cappucino


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

pronto


----------



## Gig' (Apr 13, 2005)

presto


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

pesto


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2005)

sauce


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

ge_gusto


----------



## Qion (Apr 13, 2005)

much pleasure (yea I know it's actually mucho gusto you Spanish ppl)


----------



## markceltic (Apr 13, 2005)

suffer


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2005)

buffer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 14, 2005)

limit


----------



## Cat (Apr 14, 2005)

function


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 14, 2005)

junction


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 14, 2005)

M1/M25


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 14, 2005)

M80


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 14, 2005)

M16a1


----------



## ziess (Apr 14, 2005)

5.56mm


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 14, 2005)

7.62mm


----------



## pds (Apr 14, 2005)

medium caliber


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 14, 2005)

Soul Calibre


----------



## Qion (Apr 14, 2005)

Half Life


----------



## pds (Apr 14, 2005)

half-dead


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 14, 2005)

house-of-the-dead

Thats one word right?


----------



## ziess (Apr 14, 2005)

Sega!


----------



## Qion (Apr 14, 2005)

Dreamcast!


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 14, 2005)

NetBSD


----------



## Cat (Apr 15, 2005)

Dæmon


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 15, 2005)

Santa's Little Helper


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 15, 2005)

Gremlins


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2005)

Bugs
(Bunny)


----------



## Gig' (Apr 15, 2005)

carrot


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2005)

stick


----------



## Cat (Apr 15, 2005)

wood


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2005)

could


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 15, 2005)

_should_


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2005)

good


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 15, 2005)

hood


----------



## RGrphc2 (Apr 15, 2005)

hoodie


----------



## markceltic (Apr 16, 2005)

woody


----------



## Qion (Apr 16, 2005)

inappropriate


----------



## markceltic (Apr 17, 2005)

rude


----------



## Gig' (Apr 17, 2005)

polite


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 17, 2005)

polish


----------



## Qion (Apr 17, 2005)

trailer hitch


----------



## pds (Apr 17, 2005)

marriage clips

(out-takes of a wedding?)


----------



## Gig' (Apr 23, 2005)

Confettis


----------



## Cat (Apr 23, 2005)

Sweets


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 23, 2005)

candy


----------



## gogoshire (Apr 24, 2005)

lawn


----------



## Qion (Apr 24, 2005)

why


----------



## markceltic (Apr 24, 2005)

not


----------



## Qion (Apr 24, 2005)

now


----------



## MrNivit1 (Apr 24, 2005)

later


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 24, 2005)

Procrastinate


----------



## aicul (Apr 25, 2005)

study


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 25, 2005)

hunger


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 25, 2005)

famine


----------



## Cat (Apr 25, 2005)

food


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 25, 2005)

mood


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2005)

ring


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 25, 2005)

horror


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2005)

sequel


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 25, 2005)

prequel


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2005)

Nyquil


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2005)

Dayquil


----------



## Cat (Apr 25, 2005)

Quill


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2005)

quilt


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2005)

wilt


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2005)

kilt


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2005)

built


----------



## Qion (Apr 25, 2005)

Ford Tough


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2005)

FoundOnRoadDead


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2005)

acronym


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2005)

S.C.U.B.A.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 26, 2005)

scoop


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 26, 2005)

press


----------



## Gig' (Apr 26, 2005)

paparazzi


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 26, 2005)

xzibit


----------



## MHPb (Apr 26, 2005)

23"


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2005)

42


----------



## Cat (Apr 26, 2005)

The Meaning of Life, the Universe, and Everything


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2005)

Bingo!


----------



## MrNivit1 (Apr 26, 2005)

dog


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 26, 2005)

cat (Where are you Zammy?!?! )


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2005)

Lions


----------



## Qion (Apr 26, 2005)

Tigers (&)


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2005)

Red Wings


----------



## Cat (Apr 26, 2005)

Chicken wings


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 26, 2005)

Buffalo


----------



## Gig' (Apr 26, 2005)

bill


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 26, 2005)

law


----------



## Qion (Apr 26, 2005)

declaration


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 26, 2005)

proclamation


----------



## Qion (Apr 26, 2005)

emancipation


----------



## RGrphc2 (Apr 26, 2005)

proclamation


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 26, 2005)

deja-vu


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2005)

re-vision


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2005)

plugging


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2005)

praying


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2005)

Obersturmbannpabst


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2005)

Benedikt


----------



## pds (Apr 27, 2005)

monk


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2005)

Dom Perignon


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2005)

Don Vito Corleone


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2005)

Godfather


----------



## Cat (Apr 27, 2005)

Padrino


----------



## pds (Apr 27, 2005)

Padre Pio


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2005)

PIOMODE


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 28, 2005)

pieman


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2005)

Weeman


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 28, 2005)

WeinerMan


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 28, 2005)

SuperSausage


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 28, 2005)

Wiener


----------



## pds (Apr 28, 2005)

pork


----------



## Gig' (Apr 28, 2005)

pie


----------



## pds (Apr 28, 2005)

redundant


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 28, 2005)

array


----------



## RGrphc2 (Apr 28, 2005)

raid


----------



## pds (Apr 28, 2005)

shorthand


----------



## Qion (Apr 28, 2005)

Spanish


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 28, 2005)

Fly


----------



## pds (Apr 29, 2005)

...you fools!"

/Gandalf voice-over


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 29, 2005)

redbull


----------



## Gig' (Apr 29, 2005)

corrida


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 29, 2005)

correo


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2005)

correspondencia


----------



## Gig' (May 3, 2005)

estampilla


----------



## Cat (May 3, 2005)

Stamps


----------



## Mikuro (May 3, 2005)

Rubber


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 3, 2005)

pencil


----------



## Gig' (May 4, 2005)

paintbrush


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 4, 2005)

sable


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 4, 2005)

sabre


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 4, 2005)

ha ha light!


----------



## Gig' (May 4, 2005)

bulb


----------



## MrNivit1 (May 4, 2005)

tulip


----------



## bigbadbill (May 4, 2005)

amsterdam


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 4, 2005)

rotterdam

(btw love post/avatar combo. i resisted though)


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2005)

Nottingham


----------



## Cat (May 5, 2005)

Sherriff


----------



## bigbadbill (May 5, 2005)

Cop


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2005)

Robber


----------



## pds (May 5, 2005)

Baron


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2005)

Red


----------



## pds (May 5, 2005)

ribbon


----------



## Qion (May 5, 2005)

ballot


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 6, 2005)

*boredom!*


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 6, 2005)

freedom


----------



## pds (May 6, 2005)

synonym?


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 6, 2005)

pseudonym!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 6, 2005)

oxymoron


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2005)

I'm-not-a-moron!! ::ha::


----------



## pds (May 6, 2005)

adamant


----------



## Cat (May 6, 2005)

Adamantium


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2005)

Logan


----------



## pds (May 8, 2005)

International


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2005)

House


----------



## Cat (May 8, 2005)

Music

(unz .. unz .. unz .. !  )


----------



## pds (May 8, 2005)

muzak


----------



## Qion (May 8, 2005)

musaic


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 9, 2005)

mosaic


----------



## Cat (May 9, 2005)

Browser


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2005)

http


----------



## pds (May 9, 2005)

cheating

(how do you pronounce http?  )


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2005)

"hit-titt-tip"...satisfied?? 

Had to add the extra "t" jsut in case.. 

*disqualified*


----------



## Qion (May 9, 2005)

Gder


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 10, 2005)

Episode3


----------



## pds (May 10, 2005)

finality


----------



## macco (May 10, 2005)

war


----------



## Gig' (May 10, 2005)

peace


----------



## Qion (May 10, 2005)

emancipation


----------



## pds (May 10, 2005)

proclamation


----------



## Cat (May 10, 2005)

acclamation


----------



## pds (May 10, 2005)

inclination


----------



## nixgeek (May 10, 2005)

replication (Didn't we do the -ations already?? )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 11, 2005)

duplicate


----------



## JohnnyV (May 11, 2005)

clone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 11, 2005)

wars


----------



## nixgeek (May 11, 2005)

battles


----------



## Cat (May 11, 2005)

Battlestar


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 11, 2005)

battlefield


----------



## bigbadbill (May 11, 2005)

1942


----------



## pds (May 11, 2005)

Summer


----------



## ziess (May 11, 2005)

Breeze.


----------



## eliezer (May 11, 2005)

<h1>Fulham FC are the best team in the world. Steed Malbranque forever!</h1>


----------



## markceltic (May 11, 2005)

hydrogen ( I guess <h1> made me think of the periodic tables.  )


----------



## pds (May 11, 2005)

creativity


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 12, 2005)

iThink


----------



## pds (May 12, 2005)

iAm


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 12, 2005)

TransAm


----------



## Qion (May 12, 2005)

antidisenstablishmentarianism


----------



## pds (May 12, 2005)

pneumoultramicroscopicsilicovulconconiosis


----------



## JohnnyV (May 12, 2005)

(I think you mean pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis  )

asbestos


----------



## nixgeek (May 12, 2005)

flame


----------



## Cat (May 12, 2005)

fire


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 13, 2005)

audium


----------



## pds (May 13, 2005)

videoium


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 13, 2005)

textium


----------



## Cat (May 13, 2005)

textism


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 13, 2005)

bulldustism

(I've got really bored with this thread  it's not going anywhere!)


----------



## Qion (May 13, 2005)

(It's not supposed to)

titanium


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 13, 2005)

adamantium


----------



## nixgeek (May 13, 2005)

wolverine (I said Logan last time this came up )


----------



## JohnnyV (May 13, 2005)

werewolf


----------



## Cat (May 14, 2005)

Lycanthrope


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2005)

silver


----------



## pds (May 15, 2005)

surfer


----------



## Qion (May 15, 2005)

dude


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 15, 2005)

mute


----------



## Cat (May 15, 2005)

sound


----------



## JohnnyV (May 15, 2005)

box


----------



## Qion (May 15, 2005)

riddle box (Insane Clown Posse) hehehehe....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 16, 2005)

En vogue


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 16, 2005)

à la mode


----------



## gphillipk (May 16, 2005)

madonna


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 16, 2005)

Maradona


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 16, 2005)

cocaine


----------



## Cat (May 16, 2005)

coca cola


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 16, 2005)

aspirin 
(but that ol' trick hasn't worked for decades!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 16, 2005)

paracetamol


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 16, 2005)

liver damage


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 16, 2005)

Cirrhosis


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 16, 2005)

diarrhoea


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 16, 2005)

colitis


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 16, 2005)

colonoscopy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 16, 2005)

eau d'cologne


----------



## Cat (May 16, 2005)

4711


----------



## Qion (May 17, 2005)

411 (Why numbers?)


----------



## pds (May 17, 2005)

four five one

(that better? )


----------



## Cat (May 18, 2005)

Counting

(Why numbers? Well: Eau de Cologne = 4711.)


----------



## gphillipk (May 18, 2005)

911 Carrera


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 18, 2005)

9/11


----------



## gphillipk (May 18, 2005)

9+1+1


----------



## Qion (May 18, 2005)

2+2


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 18, 2005)

roadster


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2005)

roadrunner


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 18, 2005)

bladerunner


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2005)

replicant


----------



## Gig' (May 18, 2005)

elephant


----------



## Cat (May 18, 2005)

Heffalump


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2005)

Woozle (don't care if I spelled it wrong )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 19, 2005)

muzzle


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2005)

gun


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 19, 2005)

rifle


----------



## pds (May 19, 2005)

ransack


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 19, 2005)

rucksack


----------



## Qion (May 19, 2005)

pothole


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2005)

pothead


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 19, 2005)

redeye


----------



## Cat (May 20, 2005)

redneck


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 20, 2005)

skinhead


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2005)

neonazi


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 20, 2005)

A$$holes!


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2005)

profane


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 20, 2005)

propane


----------



## Qion (May 20, 2005)

Hank Hill


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2005)

Blueberry Hill


----------



## Qion (May 20, 2005)

Strawberry Mt.


----------



## Cat (May 21, 2005)

Strawberry fields forever!


----------



## nixgeek (May 21, 2005)

Paul is Dead


----------



## pds (May 21, 2005)

No I'm Not!


----------



## Cat (May 22, 2005)

Denial


----------



## Satcomer (May 22, 2005)

river


----------



## Gig' (May 22, 2005)

water


----------



## Qion (May 22, 2005)

aqua


----------



## markceltic (May 22, 2005)

cocoa


----------



## nixgeek (May 22, 2005)

butter


----------



## Cat (May 23, 2005)

bread


----------



## pds (May 23, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 23, 2005)

no


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 23, 2005)

know


----------



## nixgeek (May 23, 2005)

knowledge


----------



## Cat (May 23, 2005)

science


----------



## nixgeek (May 23, 2005)

blinded


----------



## Qion (May 23, 2005)

oh bite (us)


----------



## Cat (May 24, 2005)

spaghetti


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 24, 2005)

sauce


----------



## quiksan (May 24, 2005)

homemade


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 24, 2005)

homemaker


----------



## Qion (May 24, 2005)

practitioner


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 26, 2005)

quack


----------



## pds (May 26, 2005)

- quack


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 26, 2005)

oink

(with apologies to our Jewish and Muslim brethren  ::angel:: )


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2005)

boink


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 26, 2005)

sousboinkies!   ::ha::


----------



## Qion (May 26, 2005)

Scooby Doo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 27, 2005)

dog


----------



## Cat (May 27, 2005)

bone


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 27, 2005)

fish


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2005)

babel


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 27, 2005)

babe!


----------



## Qion (May 27, 2005)

Chelsea


----------



## Cat (May 27, 2005)

Clinton


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 27, 2005)

Klingon


----------



## Gig' (May 27, 2005)

Nongnilk


----------



## Cat (May 27, 2005)

nonsense


----------



## mrcarson2 (May 28, 2005)

incesence


----------



## Qion (May 28, 2005)

incest


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 29, 2005)

insect


----------



## markceltic (May 29, 2005)

beetle


----------



## Cat (May 29, 2005)

Beatle


----------



## nixgeek (May 29, 2005)

White


----------



## pds (May 30, 2005)

Betty


----------



## Cat (May 30, 2005)

Black

(Black Betty - Ram Jam)


----------



## pds (May 30, 2005)

Hugo


----------



## Gig' (May 30, 2005)

victor


----------



## Qion (May 30, 2005)

smith


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 30, 2005)

agent


----------



## pds (May 30, 2005)

secret


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2005)

top


----------



## pds (May 30, 2005)

flat


----------



## Cat (May 30, 2005)

apartment


----------



## Qion (May 30, 2005)

studio


----------



## Macaholic G5 (May 30, 2005)

album


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2005)

cover


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 31, 2005)

sheet


----------



## Gig' (May 31, 2005)

street


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 31, 2005)

philadelphia


----------



## nixgeek (May 31, 2005)

cheesesteak


----------



## Gig' (May 31, 2005)

cheese fondue


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 31, 2005)

for-you


----------



## Cat (May 31, 2005)

4u


----------



## nixgeek (May 31, 2005)

g4u


----------



## Gig' (May 31, 2005)

4me2


----------



## nixgeek (May 31, 2005)

4m@


----------



## Macaholic G5 (May 31, 2005)

erase


----------



## Qion (May 31, 2005)

delete


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 31, 2005)

Control


----------



## pds (May 31, 2005)

freak


----------



## Qion (May 31, 2005)

Deuce Bigalow


----------



## nixgeek (May 31, 2005)

mangina


----------



## pds (May 31, 2005)

manguera


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 1, 2005)

Capoeira


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Jun 1, 2005)

unpredictable


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2005)

unstable


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 1, 2005)

unsaddle


----------



## Gig' (Jun 1, 2005)

rodeo


----------



## Cat (Jun 1, 2005)

cowboy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 1, 2005)

George W Bush


----------



## pds (Jun 1, 2005)

issues


----------



## markceltic (Jun 1, 2005)

tissues


----------



## Qion (Jun 1, 2005)

bodily fluid


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2005)

urine


----------



## Gig' (Jun 2, 2005)

yellow


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 2, 2005)

8. Cup


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 2, 2005)

D Cup!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 2, 2005)

Pam


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 2, 2005)

Barb


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 2, 2005)

BBQ


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2005)

Pdq


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 2, 2005)

PDF


 My Distiller's BUST and I can't make PDFs right now!


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2005)

Pdp


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 2, 2005)

PDB


----------



## Gig' (Jun 2, 2005)

PiDiddy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 2, 2005)

JLo


----------



## Gig' (Jun 2, 2005)

ben affleck


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 2, 2005)

Febreze


----------



## Qion (Jun 2, 2005)

Salene


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2005)

Selena


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 3, 2005)

JLo


----------



## pds (Jun 3, 2005)

loop


----------



## Qion (Jun 3, 2005)

infinite


----------



## Cat (Jun 4, 2005)

Omega


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2005)

Alpha


----------



## Gig' (Jun 4, 2005)

delta


----------



## Qion (Jun 4, 2005)

bravo


----------



## pds (Jun 4, 2005)

encore


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2005)

starz


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2005)

spelling mistake


----------



## pds (Jun 5, 2005)

pedantic?


----------



## Qion (Jun 5, 2005)

hypocrite (eh em) 





			
				pds said:
			
		

> Yikes!
> 
> Where's the Grammar Nazi when you need him?


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2005)

hypodermic


----------



## pds (Jun 5, 2005)

hypochondriac


----------



## fuzz (Jun 6, 2005)

dictionary


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

imaginary


----------



## Cat (Jun 6, 2005)

fantasy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 6, 2005)

unreal


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

tournament


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 6, 2005)

Total War


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

total_recall


----------



## pds (Jun 6, 2005)

b_movies


----------



## Cat (Jun 6, 2005)

cheap


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

jeep


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 6, 2005)

Land_Rover


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Mini


----------



## Cat (Jun 6, 2005)

Mac mini


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 6, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

me


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 6, 2005)

pompous


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 6, 2005)

Tony Blair


----------



## Cat (Jun 6, 2005)

Labour


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 6, 2005)

[expletive deleted]


----------



## Cat (Jun 6, 2005)

Blaspheme


----------



## Qion (Jun 6, 2005)

famine


----------



## markceltic (Jun 6, 2005)

feast


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 6, 2005)

fortune


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 6, 2005)

cookie


----------



## Qion (Jun 6, 2005)

3.6 GHZ!!!! (sorry, it's all im thinking about right now)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2005)

heat


----------



## pds (Jun 7, 2005)

sink


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2005)

loud


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 7, 2005)

glug


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2005)

plug


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 7, 2005)

pray


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2005)

faith


----------



## Cat (Jun 7, 2005)

ill


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 7, 2005)

chill


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2005)

chilled


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 8, 2005)

chablis


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2005)

Chaplin


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 8, 2005)

Charlie


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 8, 2005)

Brown


----------



## Gig' (Jun 8, 2005)

Beige


N.B. Zammy you're unbeatable ::love::


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2005)

box


----------



## Qion (Jun 8, 2005)

PC


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 8, 2005)

Dc


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2005)

comics


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2005)

toons


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 9, 2005)

Magpies

(It'll take an _Englander_ to work THAT one out!   )


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Jun 9, 2005)

thieves


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 9, 2005)

scumbags

(  What are you saying about people from Newcastle?  )


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2005)

Scallywags

(I'm onto you Cap'n Q! 





> In the North Eastern dialect of English, "Toon" is used to refer to the city of Newcastle ("toon" being how "town" is pronounced in the local accent); the supporters of local football team Newcastle United are nicknamed the "Toon Army".)
> "The Magpies" is also a nickname for the English football club Newcastle United, owing to their black and white strip.


)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 9, 2005)

x-files


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2005)

x-men


----------



## mickot (Jun 9, 2005)

lady-boys


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 9, 2005)

dubious!


----------



## Cat (Jun 9, 2005)

skeptic


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 9, 2005)

Ufo


----------



## mickot (Jun 9, 2005)

U2


----------



## Qion (Jun 9, 2005)

flying


----------



## Gig' (Jun 9, 2005)

dutchman


----------



## Qion (Jun 9, 2005)

Canadian


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 9, 2005)

eh?

(you saw it coming )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2005)

insider


----------



## pds (Jun 10, 2005)

trading


----------



## Gig' (Jun 10, 2005)

places


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 10, 2005)

maps


----------



## Qion (Jun 10, 2005)

roads


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 10, 2005)

intel 

(sorry...)


----------



## Qion (Jun 10, 2005)

Good! (lighten up guys)


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2005)

night


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2005)

crawler


----------



## Qion (Jun 11, 2005)

bug


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 11, 2005)

spider


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 11, 2005)

man (2 marvel references on one page!)

edit: damn


----------



## Gig' (Jun 13, 2005)

Catwoman


----------



## Cat (Jun 13, 2005)

Batman


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 13, 2005)

Daredevil


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 13, 2005)

roughneck


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 13, 2005)

rooinek


----------



## Cat (Jun 13, 2005)

Redneck


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 13, 2005)

CottonEyeJoe


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 13, 2005)

(I just said that !   )

Red Arrows


----------



## Cat (Jun 13, 2005)

Red Bone

(the music group, those of "Witch Queen of New Orleans")


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 13, 2005)

Red Hat


----------



## Cat (Jun 13, 2005)

Yellow Dog


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 13, 2005)

Yellow Snow


----------



## Qion (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 13, 2005)

Eat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 13, 2005)

Meat


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 13, 2005)

beef


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 13, 2005)

Pork


----------



## Cat (Jun 13, 2005)

Swine


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 13, 2005)

Butt


----------



## pds (Jun 13, 2005)

ugly


----------



## Qion (Jun 13, 2005)

disturbed


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 13, 2005)

insane


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 13, 2005)

membrane


----------



## Qion (Jun 13, 2005)

gelatinous blob


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 13, 2005)

gellatin


----------



## pds (Jun 13, 2005)

Bill Cosby


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Jun 14, 2005)

Fat Albert


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2005)

Chemistry


----------



## Gig' (Jun 14, 2005)

science


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 14, 2005)

publication


----------



## pds (Jun 14, 2005)

magazine


----------



## Qion (Jun 14, 2005)

MacOSX.com Mag? lol


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 14, 2005)

CaptainQuark Quarterly  ::ha::


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 14, 2005)

InDesign Monthly


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 14, 2005)

vomitorium!


----------



## Cat (Jun 14, 2005)

Vespasianum


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 14, 2005)

Princess Vespa

-Spaceballs-


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2005)

Barf (the Mog)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 14, 2005)

LoneStar


----------



## Qion (Jun 14, 2005)

restaurant (Made a new avatar, ya'll)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 14, 2005)

Diner


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2005)

served


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2005)

subpoena (I sure hope I spelled that right )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 15, 2005)

subterranean (I _know_ I spelled _that_ right!    )


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2005)

sabroso

(took two steps in my head )


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 15, 2005)

Sabrosa


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2005)

chiquita


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2005)

banana


----------



## Gig' (Jun 15, 2005)

split


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2005)

atom


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 15, 2005)

quark


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2005)

late adopters


----------



## Qion (Jun 15, 2005)

Windows


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2005)

Doors


----------



## fuzz (Jun 15, 2005)

Open


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2005)

and Shut


----------



## Qion (Jun 15, 2005)

Up


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2005)

down


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 16, 2005)

around


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 16, 2005)

move


----------



## Qion (Jun 16, 2005)

circum


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2005)

Circus


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 16, 2005)

Flying


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2005)

Monty Python


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2005)

lunacy


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2005)

moon


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2005)

pie


----------



## Gig' (Jun 16, 2005)

apple


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2005)

distributor

(here in Cairo  )


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2005)

cap


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2005)

salary


----------



## tumbleguts (Jun 16, 2005)

raise


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2005)

roof


----------



## Cat (Jun 16, 2005)

rough


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2005)

rider


----------



## Qion (Jun 16, 2005)

being


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 16, 2005)

doing


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2005)

doobeedoobeedoo


----------



## pds (Jun 17, 2005)

yabba dabba doo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2005)

Wiiillllllmaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2005)

The Flintstones


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 17, 2005)

Jetsons


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2005)

Jacksons


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 17, 2005)

Oliver


----------



## pds (Jun 17, 2005)

North


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 17, 2005)

plot


----------



## pds (Jun 17, 2005)

cemetery


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 17, 2005)

grave


----------



## pds (Jun 17, 2005)

cradle


----------



## tumbleguts (Jun 17, 2005)

mountain


----------



## Qion (Jun 17, 2005)

refinery


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 17, 2005)

rum


----------



## Qion (Jun 17, 2005)

Johnny Depp


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 17, 2005)

blow


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 17, 2005)

suck


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 18, 2005)

reverse-suck


----------



## Qion (Jun 18, 2005)

break-it-down


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 18, 2005)

throw-down


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 18, 2005)

throwrug


----------



## Qion (Jun 18, 2005)

tabletop


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 18, 2005)

mosaic


----------



## pds (Jun 18, 2005)

browser


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 18, 2005)

safari


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 18, 2005)

hunt


----------



## oldmacuser (Jun 18, 2005)

Red October


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 18, 2005)

fall


----------



## Qion (Jun 18, 2005)

winter


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2005)

lion


----------



## Qion (Jun 19, 2005)

ion


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2005)

I


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 19, 2005)

you


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 19, 2005)

them


----------



## Qion (Jun 19, 2005)

they


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 19, 2005)

ellos (spanish)


----------



## Qion (Jun 19, 2005)

chicas


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 19, 2005)

chickens


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 19, 2005)

roosters


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 19, 2005)

farm


----------



## Qion (Jun 20, 2005)

Animal House


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2005)

Orwell


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 20, 2005)

Room 101


----------



## pds (Jun 20, 2005)

with a view


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2005)

wav


----------



## pds (Jun 20, 2005)

form


----------



## Cat (Jun 20, 2005)

Gestalt


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 20, 2005)

verbosity


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2005)

-v


----------



## pds (Jun 20, 2005)

literacy


----------



## Qion (Jun 20, 2005)

intelligence


----------



## Gig' (Jun 21, 2005)

wisdom


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 21, 2005)

common sense


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2005)

idiot


----------



## pds (Jun 21, 2005)

village


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 21, 2005)

people


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 21, 2005)

persons


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2005)

community


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2005)

macosx.com


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 21, 2005)

yay!


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2005)

hooray!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 21, 2005)

yippee!

(This is geting sillier and sillier!)


----------



## Qion (Jun 21, 2005)

death (there you go)


----------



## Macaholic G5 (Jun 21, 2005)

re-birth


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2005)

Rebirth


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 21, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Rebirth


I used that years ago, a great bit of software.


Buddha


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2005)

fjdouse said:
			
		

> I used that years ago, a great bit of software.
> 
> 
> Buddha



BTW, is that a Dalek for your avatar?

ganja


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 21, 2005)

trees


----------



## Qion (Jun 22, 2005)

food (I liked you other subtitle better, but eh it's still good)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 22, 2005)

hunger

(post 8,900 woo)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 22, 2005)

lunch


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2005)

30-minutes


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 22, 2005)

a *whole hour!*


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2005)

15-minutes


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 22, 2005)

in a flash

(I'd resign if I had 15 mins lunch, Nixgeek!)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2005)

Flash Gordon

(I meant 15 minutes left UNTIL lunch...I get a whole hour lunch too. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 22, 2005)

Ming the Merciless (Liberal Democrat)

(It's nearly 5 p.m. here  the time difference threw me for a moment there)  ::angel::


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2005)

HahaAH 

*Jesus Christ*
(Max Von Sydow relation )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 22, 2005)

Allah


----------



## Qion (Jun 22, 2005)

stereotypes


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2005)

stereophonic


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 22, 2005)

Opeth


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 22, 2005)

headphones


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2005)

telephones


----------



## simX (Jun 23, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> telephones



Alexander Graham Bell?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 23, 2005)

ding dong


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 23, 2005)

witch (think Oz )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 23, 2005)

hazel


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 23, 2005)

nut


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 23, 2005)

mental patient


----------



## Qion (Jun 23, 2005)

your mom! (sorry)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 23, 2005)

father


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 23, 2005)

brother


----------



## markceltic (Jun 23, 2005)

sister


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 23, 2005)

auntie


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 24, 2005)

bounty


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 24, 2005)

mutiny


----------



## Gig' (Jun 24, 2005)

rebellion


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 24, 2005)

Matabele

Read more about the Matabele Rebellion


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2005)

Mata Hari


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 25, 2005)

hairy


----------



## Qion (Jun 25, 2005)

anger


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 25, 2005)

Sith


----------



## Qion (Jun 25, 2005)

Yoda


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2005)

(miss) Piggy


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 25, 2005)

(little) toe


----------



## Qion (Jun 25, 2005)

ring finger


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 25, 2005)

pinky


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 25, 2005)

perky


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 25, 2005)

cold


----------



## pds (Jun 26, 2005)

starve


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 26, 2005)

excess


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 26, 2005)

gluttony


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 26, 2005)

famine


----------



## pds (Jun 26, 2005)

feast


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 26, 2005)

celebration


----------



## Qion (Jun 26, 2005)

party


----------



## _sergey_ (Jun 26, 2005)

democracy


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 26, 2005)

donkey


----------



## Qion (Jun 26, 2005)

ass


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2005)

sas


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2005)

J-Lo


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 27, 2005)

b*tch


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2005)

woof


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2005)

beach


----------



## Qion (Jun 27, 2005)

feene


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 27, 2005)

fiend


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2005)

Mugabe


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 27, 2005)

Magoo


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 27, 2005)

idiot


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2005)

fool


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2005)

drool


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2005)

cruel


----------



## Qion (Jun 27, 2005)

harsh


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 27, 2005)

J-Lo, no hang on...

Marsh


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2005)

marshall


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 27, 2005)

outlaw


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2005)

outland


----------



## Qion (Jun 28, 2005)

outsource


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 28, 2005)

outrigger


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2005)

trigger


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 28, 2005)

Tigger


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 28, 2005)

Tigger


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 28, 2005)

repeat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 28, 2005)

double


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 28, 2005)

trouble


----------



## Gig' (Jun 28, 2005)

maker


----------



## Qion (Jun 28, 2005)

movie (I'm installing XP)


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 28, 2005)

sorrow


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 28, 2005)

"eyes so blue"


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 28, 2005)

Dune


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2005)

sand


----------



## Gig' (Jun 28, 2005)

beach


----------



## Qion (Jun 28, 2005)

babes


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 28, 2005)

Boobies!!


----------



## Gig' (Jun 29, 2005)

baywatch


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 29, 2005)

babewatch


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 29, 2005)

silicon  ::ha::


----------



## pds (Jun 29, 2005)

sand


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 29, 2005)

cheeks


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 29, 2005)

slaps


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 29, 2005)

snaps


----------



## _sergey_ (Jun 29, 2005)

breaks


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 29, 2005)

beats


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 29, 2005)

heart


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 30, 2005)

breaker


----------



## Gig' (Jun 30, 2005)

ice


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 30, 2005)

Larsen B


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2005)

Shackleton


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 30, 2005)

doodoo/fan


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2005)

splatter



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> doodoo/fan


Took me awhile to get that link!


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 30, 2005)

spatter


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 30, 2005)

colloid


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 30, 2005)

bbloke said:
			
		

> splatter
> 
> 
> Took me awhile to get that link!



I think entires such as "Shit hitting the fan" will probably be moderated!


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2005)

Particulates



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> I think entires such as "**** hitting the fan" will probably be moderated!


Hehehehe, yeah, that too.  I was trying to relate it to Shackleton, but I'm having a slow brain day.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 30, 2005)

diesel

Well it was either that or "seal blubber".


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2005)

Jeans



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Well it was either that or "seal blubber".


Or a slight tangent and (Avro) Lancaster.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 30, 2005)

Lois

I was thinking more along the lines of Nimrod.


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2005)

Kent



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of Nimrod.




Well, at least you didn't say BUFF (B-52)!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 30, 2005)

(Hmmmm. How to tie in B52s, Nimrods, Lois Lane and Superman)

*Surrey*

(It's just _way_ too late in the day for intelligence of that calibre, soz.)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 30, 2005)

Surreal (is what this thread is becoming.. )


----------



## Despard (Jun 30, 2005)

Dali


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 30, 2005)

clocks


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 1, 2005)

*watching* 


			
				nixgeek said:
			
		

> Surreal (is what this thread is becoming.. )


Well it sure makes an otherwise often dry thread more interesting!


----------



## bbloke (Jul 1, 2005)

Staring



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Well it sure makes an otherwise often dry thread more interesting!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 1, 2005)

eyedrops


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 1, 2005)

squint


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2005)

glasses


----------



## bbloke (Jul 1, 2005)

Lenses


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 1, 2005)

_*beer*_

DANG! Gazumped!

Errrr

*contact*


----------



## bbloke (Jul 1, 2005)

Physical



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> beer


Hope you weren't thinking of beer goggles!  
(Oh, OK, you probably were thinking of pints of ale.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 1, 2005)

metaphysical

(Can't fool you, can I, bbloke?   )


----------



## Cat (Jul 1, 2005)

pataphysical


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 1, 2005)

biophysical


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 1, 2005)

biomechanical


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 1, 2005)

Giger


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 1, 2005)

alien

(Which has _nothing at all_ to do with the approx 1/2 million illegal ones in the UK)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 1, 2005)

space

(Which has even LESS to do with the space we'd free up if they deported them)


----------



## Gig' (Jul 1, 2005)

predators

(Which has a lot to do with the ones getting richer and couldn't care less about the many more getting poorer)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 1, 2005)

prey

(Don't you think this is far more interesting than it was!?)


----------



## Gig' (Jul 1, 2005)

hope

(yup agreed comments adds up some "spice")


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 1, 2005)

charity

(Which is what the a$$holes of the G8 need to show next week!)


----------



## Gig' (Jul 1, 2005)

empathy

(which is what the same g8 morons should also deliver at least comes out of their pocket i.o. their govts ?!)


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 1, 2005)

loath


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 1, 2005)

despise


----------



## Qion (Jul 1, 2005)

hate


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 1, 2005)

bush


----------



## pds (Jul 2, 2005)

tree


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 2, 2005)

forest


----------



## Qion (Jul 2, 2005)

fire


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 2, 2005)

ice


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 2, 2005)

frosty


----------



## _sergey_ (Jul 2, 2005)

winter


----------



## pds (Jul 2, 2005)

break


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 2, 2005)

summer


----------



## pds (Jul 3, 2005)

solstice


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 3, 2005)

druid


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 3, 2005)

disk


----------



## pds (Jul 3, 2005)

slipped


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 3, 2005)

fell


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 3, 2005)

tree...


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 3, 2005)

sound?


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 3, 2005)

Nirvana


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2005)

Paradise


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 4, 2005)

Bliss


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 4, 2005)

Monday morning  ::ha:: 

(Note the sarcasm!  ::evil:: )


----------



## bbloke (Jul 4, 2005)

Geldof

(And a statement that I can echo... )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 4, 2005)

twerp

(Ey up bbloke!)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 4, 2005)

Pert

(Wellllll, *almost* an anagram...   )



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (Ey up bbloke!)


Morning, CaptainQuark.      Back to the daily grind, eh?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 4, 2005)

Spamela Hamderson

(I'm beginning to dislike book production. "You're Project Manager on his one," he says. But then interferes constantly and won't let me do my job! AAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!) ::evil::


----------



## bbloke (Jul 4, 2005)

"Augmentation"   



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (I'm beginning to dislike book production. "You're Project Manager on his one," he says. But then interferes constantly and won't let me do my job! AAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!) ::evil::


Ah, yes, the ole "all-of-the-responsibility-and-none-of-the-authority" routine, eh?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 4, 2005)

improvement?

(You've been there yourself, I see.)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 4, 2005)

"Raised expectations"    

(If I may get away with two words!)



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (You've been there yourself, I see.)


Mmm, I think many people have been. "Empower" the employee (i.e. pass the buck), then interfere lots and frustrate said employee, and then give mild praise or take the credit if it goes well, or the boss distances themself when things don't go so well, despite their massive intervention! I've seen it many times before.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 4, 2005)

"Great Expectations"

(Ain't Dickens boring!?)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 4, 2005)

Disappointment 



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (Ain't Dickens boring!?)


I wouldn't know; the only books I go near are the ones where my crayon mustn't go outside the lines.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 4, 2005)

George Bush

(The kind of US president that makes me forget that I am a peace-loving kinda guy and turns me into a would-be assassin  for the right money. Hasn't he been cropping here a lot, recently, and always with negative connotations? How can a man say that human activity doesn't cause global warming. This thick sh1t can't even _spell_ global warming! Now he's saying that he'll pursue environmental policies that are good for the US. So more oil and pollution, then

(With apologies to our US-based brethren. You can't help the @-hole in the White House  unless you were blind enough to vote for him!)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 4, 2005)

Dictator

(Dickens is great)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 4, 2005)

shorthand

(Think about it I've had enough politics for one day)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 4, 2005)

Shortcomings


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 4, 2005)

failings

(Eeeee, by 'eck. Az joost noticed that th'art a Yorkshire lad, fjdouse! Gradely! Wheyyer from, eh?)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 4, 2005)

incompetence

(are we still talking about that fool?)

From London originally, but been in Thirsk and now York since 1998. ey, I tell thee.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 4, 2005)

stupidity

(It seems that we just can't let the subject drop! Mind you, his "failings", "shortcomings" and "stupidity" are highlighted frequently on the news these days.

(So a Southerner  nay a Londoner  _masquerading_ as one of God's own people, is it? Yorkshireness only comes "though the titty" as they say "oop 'ere".    )


----------



## bbloke (Jul 4, 2005)

Liability

(I sense a theme here...    )

Ah yes, I remember someone wearing a T-shirt saying "Not only am I perfect, but I'm from Yorkshire too." Afraid my own history is somewhat chequered, but I pass through your neck of the woods from time to time. But I refuse to carry ferrets in my trousers!


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 4, 2005)

Impeachable
(He's just been described on ITV News as a 'blinking, nervous man', see how little will come of the G8 meeting...)

(Well, I've been here long enough to pick up some of the accent and say the F word like a northerner - actually when I visit family they all sound wierd.  Right, I'm off down pit wit me champion whippet and racing pidgeon while wearing me flat cap, now then...)


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2005)

criminal


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 5, 2005)

imposters

(You know who I'm talkin' about!)


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2005)

genuine 

(Since when did this thread become political? Plus what ever happened to a *one word* thread?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 5, 2005)

fake

(This thread was at times unutterably tedious. You've got to admit that this is _far_ more interesting. Word/phrase/expression just like Apple themselves, we've got to expand our horizons!)


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2005)

false

(No it is not)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 5, 2005)

LIAR!

This is good...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 5, 2005)

sodium pentothal

(No it's not a) unutterably tedious, b) far more interesting, or c) time to expand our horizons?)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2005)

ketanol


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2005)

talk


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 5, 2005)

cheap


----------



## bbloke (Jul 5, 2005)

Disposable

(Morning, all.     )


----------



## bbloke (Jul 5, 2005)

(Quick note regarding usage of single words... I don't know if people want to stick to single words or if they'd prefer to be able to use phrases, names, and titles too. I had a look at the beginnings of the thread, out of interest, and I found that multiple words and names were being used right at the very beginning [eg. pages 1, 2, 3, etc.].)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 5, 2005)

income

(That's a laugh! What is income? And why don't I have any of the disposable variety!?)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 5, 2005)

Overheads



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (That's a laugh! What is income? And why don't I have any of the disposable variety!?)


I think you'll find you already have disposed of it.


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 5, 2005)

liability


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2005)

Coneheads


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 5, 2005)

France (where they supposedly come from )


----------



## Qion (Jul 6, 2005)

typical


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2005)

charming


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

CaptainQuark


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

ego

;-)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 6, 2005)

Freud


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

garbage


----------



## bbloke (Jul 6, 2005)

Mother

(Not a statement on fjdouse's mother, just a reference to some Freudian theories!   )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

love  ::love:: 

(Aaaaahh! I miss my Mummy, but she lives in Australia  ::angel:: )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2005)

tatoo


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

anchor


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

Popeye


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2005)

spinach


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

Oyl


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

Bush

(I was thinking of oil)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

Blair

(I was thinking of grease!)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

Slime


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

Scum!

(Anyone heard anything about 2012 yet?)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

Filth

(No, but I couldn't give a stuff really - My support was for Madrid)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

Sleaze

(A bit unfair, tho'  Spain's had the Olympics recently. It should be London or Paris. Definitely NOT Noo Yawk  they've had Los Angeles AND Atlanta, not to mention Salt Lake City, Lake Placid, etc etc!)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

Dossier

(Yeah but with the media-inflated England vs French nation state crap, I don't really want either to win, plus 2012.. bah, could be dead by then)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

leak

(The English and the French _deserve_ each other  still fighting the 100 Years' War. As a Rhodesian Yorkshireman, I can watch it all with detached amusement.)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

(London has won the Olympic bid for 2012)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

Pie!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

Meat 'n' tatie  

(On the subject of which, I'm off to lunch!)


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

(I'm sure Jacques Chirac would love that)

Yorkshire Pudding...
(drool)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

Lancashire Hotpot

(on the subject of revolting food    There's only one thing worse in this world that George Bush, and that's a Lancashireman!)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 6, 2005)

Wireless Hotspot


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

spotty


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

pimple


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 6, 2005)

zit


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

squidgy yellow stuff


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

custard


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 6, 2005)

vanilla


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

Rome


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 6, 2005)

built


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

demolished

(I demolish Rome frequently! Rome)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2005)

polish


----------



## Qion (Jul 6, 2005)

luck


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 7, 2005)

serendipity


----------



## pds (Jul 7, 2005)

skinny-dippity


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 7, 2005)

dippity-do


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 7, 2005)

"zippity ay,
"my oh my, what a wonderful day"

*NOT!*


----------



## pds (Jul 10, 2005)

interlude


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 11, 2005)

prelude


----------



## bbloke (Jul 11, 2005)

Prefix


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 11, 2005)

suffix


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 11, 2005)

fix


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2005)

break


----------



## mw84 (Jul 11, 2005)

line


----------



## Cat (Jul 11, 2005)

bottom


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 11, 2005)

top


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 11, 2005)

side


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2005)

step


----------



## Cat (Jul 11, 2005)

scooter


----------



## MrNivit1 (Jul 11, 2005)

'puter


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 12, 2005)

abbreviation


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 12, 2005)

aka


----------



## mw84 (Jul 12, 2005)

alias


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 12, 2005)

shortcut


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 12, 2005)

bypass


----------



## bbloke (Jul 12, 2005)

Newbury


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 12, 2005)

Swampy


----------



## Cat (Jul 12, 2005)

Crocodile


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 12, 2005)

Dundee


----------



## pds (Jul 12, 2005)

belt

(for all you 60's street fighters  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 12, 2005)

braces

(for everyone else   )


----------



## mw84 (Jul 12, 2005)

teeth


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 12, 2005)

gums


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2005)

wine


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 13, 2005)

VirtualPC


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2005)

wintel mafia


----------



## bbloke (Jul 13, 2005)

Buckwheats

*shudder*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2005)

hayseeds

(Probably the _worst_ syndicated cartoon strip EVER!)


----------



## mw84 (Jul 13, 2005)

hayfever


----------



## bbloke (Jul 13, 2005)

Sinfest

(Errr, a good cartoon, IMHO, and not at all what it sounds like it might be!  )


----------



## bbloke (Jul 13, 2005)

Argh, beaten to it by seconds...

OK, then:


mucus


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 13, 2005)

poo


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2005)

pee

(I can see where this one's going!)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 13, 2005)

sputum


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2005)

phlegm


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 13, 2005)

snot


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2005)

****cheese


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2005)

censored


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.lesbianexotic.com/ft=pimp1759-4d13f217/index.html?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2005)

(Tut tut, Sir  this is a clean, wholesome FAMILY site!   PHWOAR!    )

deleted


----------



## Cat (Jul 13, 2005)

cancelled


----------



## pds (Jul 13, 2005)

eradicated


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 13, 2005)

exterminated


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2005)

eliminated


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 13, 2005)

disqualified


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2005)

forfeit


----------



## pds (Jul 13, 2005)

N H L


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 13, 2005)

(I don't get it)


----------



## pds (Jul 14, 2005)

(maybe a Canadian who knows the National Hockey League season is forfeit will drop by )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 14, 2005)

DHL


----------



## bbloke (Jul 14, 2005)

lacrosse


----------



## bbloke (Jul 14, 2005)

Argh, not again!

OK...


FedEx


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 14, 2005)

The Royal Mail


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

incompetence


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 14, 2005)

incontinence


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

cholostomy

(we're there again  either lavatorial or knocking Bush!)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 14, 2005)

damp


----------



## bbloke (Jul 14, 2005)

Doh, yet again!   

OK:

stool


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

privy


----------



## pds (Jul 14, 2005)

pisser


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

pissoir

(After all, it IS _le quatorze juillet_!)


----------



## mw84 (Jul 14, 2005)

olympics


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

(That's _cruel_!  ::ha:: )

game


----------



## mw84 (Jul 14, 2005)

football


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

ice hockey

(I HATE football  unless the ball is egg-shaped(ish))


----------



## Gig' (Jul 14, 2005)

beach volley

(women's preferably  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

sandcastle


----------



## mw84 (Jul 14, 2005)

beach


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

bucket and spade


----------



## mw84 (Jul 14, 2005)

builder


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

Bob


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 14, 2005)

Marley


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 15, 2005)

ganja

(Mornin' all!  )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2005)

Mañana


----------



## pds (Jul 15, 2005)

procrastination


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 15, 2005)

time-waster


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 15, 2005)

windoze


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 15, 2005)

*hatred*


----------



## bbloke (Jul 15, 2005)

loathing


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 15, 2005)

Las Vegas


----------



## bbloke (Jul 15, 2005)

Showgirls


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 15, 2005)

glitter


----------



## bbloke (Jul 15, 2005)

Lead.

(As in, not gold...  )

(Oh, and I didn't even mention a certain bit of rhyming slang over here which regards "Gary."  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 15, 2005)

alchemy

(It wouldn't have to do with a 'fundamental' part of the anatomy, would it?  )


----------



## bbloke (Jul 15, 2005)

Philosophy



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (It wouldn't have to do with a 'fundamental' part of the anatomy, would it?  )


Hehehehe

I heard the joke: "Where do you take a chavette on a first date? ...up the Gary."


----------



## mw84 (Jul 16, 2005)

philosopher


----------



## Randman (Jul 17, 2005)

stone


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2005)

thread


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2005)

needle


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2005)

hook, line, and sinker


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 17, 2005)

fish


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2005)

*thanks * (from your friendly neighborhood dolphin )


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 17, 2005)

gratitude


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2005)

gracious


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2005)

merciful


----------



## pds (Jul 17, 2005)

heavens


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2005)

earth


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 17, 2005)

space


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2005)

time


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2005)

continuum


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 18, 2005)

vacuum

(Mornin' all)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 18, 2005)

cleaner


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 18, 2005)

duster


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 18, 2005)

dusty


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 18, 2005)

C64


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 18, 2005)

prehistoric  ::ha::


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 18, 2005)

jurassic


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 18, 2005)

triassic


----------



## Qion (Jul 18, 2005)

Lanthanoid


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 18, 2005)

paranoid


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 18, 2005)

(You'd be paranoid too, if everyone hated YOU!

paradox


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 18, 2005)

heterodox


----------



## Qion (Jul 18, 2005)

box


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 19, 2005)

fight


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 19, 2005)

girl


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 19, 2005)

tart


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 19, 2005)

dart


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 19, 2005)

assegai


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 19, 2005)

Andre Agassi


----------



## pds (Jul 19, 2005)

Zammy-Sam

(The Farsi connection)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 20, 2005)

jellybaby 

(pds, you remember my persian lineage? I am also surprised that you know Andre Agassi is persian..)


----------



## Cat (Jul 20, 2005)

Pyramids


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 20, 2005)

Pharaoh


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 20, 2005)

sphinx


----------



## Gig' (Jul 20, 2005)

Nile


----------



## bbloke (Jul 20, 2005)

Denial  

(Afternoon, all.  )


----------



## Gig' (Jul 20, 2005)

negation

(hi bbloke  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 20, 2005)

derogation

(Ey up bbloke)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 20, 2005)

detonation


----------



## pds (Jul 20, 2005)

Egyptian 

(but the gov't here says that guy had nothing to do with it :-\ so it is the summation of the past seven or eight posts. Nile, denial - that sort of thing)

(Zammy - I either have a good memory or I'm addicted to macosx dot com )


----------



## Cat (Jul 20, 2005)

"Walk like an Egyptian"


----------



## pds (Jul 20, 2005)

strut and fret


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2005)

Nissan 1987 300ZX


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 20, 2005)

tin can


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2005)

bullet proof (actually)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 20, 2005)

Kevlar


----------



## bbloke (Jul 21, 2005)

bruise   

(Morning, all!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 21, 2005)

peach
(morning)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2005)

fit

(Afternoon all. Am I having a busy day or wot?)


----------



## Cat (Jul 21, 2005)

physically


----------



## Qion (Jul 21, 2005)

psychologically


----------



## pds (Jul 21, 2005)

psychedelicly


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2005)

groovily (baby  yeah man, I'm hep to the beat!)


----------



## Qion (Jul 21, 2005)

shagadelically (yeah baby, so am I)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2005)

strategery (Thank you Mr Will Farrell, Master Impersonator of GWB )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 21, 2005)

strawberry


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 21, 2005)

fruity


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 21, 2005)

beverage


----------



## Qion (Jul 21, 2005)

rights


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2005)

privileges


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 22, 2005)

bourgeois


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 22, 2005)

revolution


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 22, 2005)

power


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 22, 2005)

to the people! (Wolfie   )


----------



## bbloke (Jul 22, 2005)

Tooting


----------



## Gig' (Jul 22, 2005)

Horn

(the short one though ... Long sometimes next year ;-)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 22, 2005)

Pot Noodle


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 22, 2005)

horny


----------



## bbloke (Jul 22, 2005)

libido   ::angel::


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2005)

Cialis


----------



## pds (Jul 22, 2005)

testosterone-challenged


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2005)

estrogen


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 22, 2005)

women


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 22, 2005)

Jordan  ::love::


----------



## Qion (Jul 22, 2005)

Abbey


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2005)

Road


----------



## pds (Jul 22, 2005)

lawsuit


----------



## mw84 (Jul 23, 2005)

judge


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 23, 2005)

jury


----------



## Qion (Jul 23, 2005)

verdict


----------



## bobw (Jul 23, 2005)

sentence


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 23, 2005)

phrase


----------



## pds (Jul 24, 2005)

clause


----------



## mw84 (Jul 24, 2005)

catch


----------



## pds (Jul 24, 2005)

twenty-two


----------



## Qion (Jul 24, 2005)

sixty-four


----------



## pds (Jul 24, 2005)

fourty-two


----------



## biff1of1 (Jul 24, 2005)

"Twenty Fiiiive"

As immortalized by Sponge Bob


----------



## Qion (Jul 24, 2005)

shmittywurbeneigermenjensen (Also immortalized by Sponge Bob)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2005)

hat  (Thanks to my soon-to-be-four-year-old son for hooking me on SB )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 25, 2005)

UFO


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 25, 2005)

abduction  ::alien::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 25, 2005)

seduction ::love::


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 25, 2005)

fornication


----------



## Qion (Jul 25, 2005)

reproduction


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 25, 2005)

procreation


----------



## Qion (Jul 25, 2005)

simultaneous duplexes


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2005)

dual-layer


----------



## Gig' (Jul 26, 2005)

blue ray


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2005)

UV


----------



## Gig' (Jul 26, 2005)

sunshine


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2005)

raincloud


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 26, 2005)

lightning


----------



## mw84 (Jul 26, 2005)

thunder


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2005)

cats


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2005)

walk


----------



## Gig' (Jul 27, 2005)

moon


----------



## bbloke (Jul 27, 2005)

streak   

(Morning all, just helping to lower the tone!  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 27, 2005)

lightning

(Mornin' all  raisin' it again  ::angel::   )


----------



## pds (Jul 27, 2005)

White


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 27, 2005)

toothpaste


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2005)

tartar


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 27, 2005)

Visigoth


----------



## bbloke (Jul 27, 2005)

Saxon


----------



## mw84 (Jul 27, 2005)

viking


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2005)

biking


----------



## mw84 (Jul 27, 2005)

France


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2005)

l'amour


----------



## Qion (Jul 27, 2005)

Je m'appelle (Qion)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 27, 2005)

les grenouilles!


----------



## Gig' (Jul 27, 2005)

la mare ::ha:: 

(funny thread, this thread....)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 28, 2005)

Lamarck


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 28, 2005)

Tirpitz


----------



## Gig' (Jul 28, 2005)

bismarck


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 28, 2005)

Prinz Eugen

(You put in the step that I skipped   )


----------



## Gig' (Jul 28, 2005)

giulio cesare

(for a change and a lot more here http://college.hmco.com/history/readerscomp/ships/html/sh_000106_shipsofthewo.html  )


----------



## Qion (Jul 28, 2005)

Caesar Salad


----------



## idiotekk (Jul 28, 2005)

bleu cheese


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2005)

stinky


----------



## Qion (Jul 28, 2005)

agreed


----------



## pds (Jul 28, 2005)

(but) delicious


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2005)

lancashire

(favourite cheese, but as I'm a Yorkshireman, my least favourite county!  )


----------



## bbloke (Jul 29, 2005)

roses

(Sorry, CaptainQuark!  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2005)

white

(in the context of roses only, of course  like ol' Bob said:
"Until the colour of a man's skin
is of no more significance
than the colour of his eyes")


----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

black

(is beautiful....)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 29, 2005)

Fury


----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

hysteria 

(thanks to globalisation ?!)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 29, 2005)

propaganda


----------



## pds (Jul 29, 2005)

well dressed goose


----------



## bbloke (Jul 29, 2005)

pds said:
			
		

> well dressed goose




stuffing


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2005)

breast


----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

twins


----------



## Qion (Jul 29, 2005)

quadrupeds


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2005)

pseudopods


----------



## pds (Jul 29, 2005)

QQQQQQQQQQQQQ

dang!

sudafed


----------



## Qion (Jul 29, 2005)

(Hey! You changed your post!)

Benedril


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2005)

benzedrine


----------



## bbloke (Jul 29, 2005)

benzene

(scary stuff...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2005)

bensin

(anyone speak Swedish?   )


----------



## Gig' (Jul 30, 2005)

benzina

(anyone can speak italian  )


----------



## pds (Jul 30, 2005)

NHL hockey

(the Vezina trophy )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 2, 2005)

Sweden

(Ice Hockey World Champs on several occasions   )


----------



## pds (Aug 2, 2005)

long nights


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 3, 2005)

long days

(in the summer)


----------



## bbloke (Aug 3, 2005)

queuing

*sigh*


----------



## Gig' (Aug 3, 2005)

politness

(or patience...)


----------



## pds (Aug 3, 2005)

apathy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 3, 2005)

careless

(I suppose it doesn't really work, but I just don't care   )


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 3, 2005)

cautious


----------



## Gig' (Aug 3, 2005)

risky

(business.....)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 3, 2005)

BASE jumping


----------



## Qion (Aug 3, 2005)

(now that's!) problematic


----------



## bbloke (Aug 3, 2005)

incontinence


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Oops


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 3, 2005)

"Oh sh1t!"  ::ha::


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 3, 2005)

poopie 

(Yes, I have two little kids...one of which is celebrating his first birthday today ::love:


----------



## Gig' (Aug 3, 2005)

pampers

( how about this for his 1st B'day ?
http://ipodmybaby.com/images/sample_blue.jpg)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 3, 2005)

Gig' said:
			
		

> pampers
> 
> ( how about this for his 1st B'day ?
> http://ipodmybaby.com/images/sample_blue.jpg)



diapers

(believe me, I thought about it when I saw the pink one. )


----------



## Gig' (Aug 3, 2005)

bug roll

(do you have a girl too)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 3, 2005)

sushi roll

(No, just two boys.  The youngest is 1 today and the oldest is going to be 4 on the 27th of August.)


----------



## Gig' (Aug 3, 2005)

ROCK'N'ROLL ::ha:: 

(well enjoy it while it last  got 2 boys aswell youngest will be 12 in october and oldest is turning 15 on august 23rd    )


----------



## mw84 (Aug 3, 2005)

Stones (the rolling)


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Aug 3, 2005)

rocks


----------



## Qion (Aug 3, 2005)

hard-knocks (I hate seeing that on people's shirts! Huh-huh.... I'm a hard-knock b1tch!)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Bully


----------



## pds (Aug 4, 2005)

Teddy (Roosevelt)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 4, 2005)

naked


----------



## bbloke (Aug 4, 2005)

squidgy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 4, 2005)

sloppy

(Oi! bbloke! How do you get from "naked" to "squidgy"? Sounds like you need a session or two on the ol' psychiatrist's couch, m8!    )


----------



## mw84 (Aug 4, 2005)

seconds


----------



## bbloke (Aug 4, 2005)

Hungry

(You beat me to it, mw84!)



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (Oi! bbloke! How do you get from "naked" to "squidgy"? Sounds like you need a session or two on the ol' psychiatrist's couch, m8!   )


I was thinking more of a session in the gym!


----------



## orbstah (Aug 4, 2005)

eager


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 4, 2005)

beaver


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 4, 2005)

(Nnnnnngggghhhhh NO! JUST DON'T GO THERE!)

*rodent*   ::angel::


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 4, 2005)

(Go where??...Hmmmmmmmmm???????? )

*cheese*


----------



## mw84 (Aug 5, 2005)

toast


----------



## pds (Aug 5, 2005)

French

(Franciose (toast), you are missed)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 5, 2005)

kiss


----------



## bbloke (Aug 5, 2005)

snuggle

(See, my mind isn't so warped...  ::angel:: )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 5, 2005)

Fraggle

(Mine is!  )


----------



## pds (Aug 5, 2005)

Rock 

(retro-re-hash deja-vu)


----------



## mw84 (Aug 5, 2005)

paper (I win)


----------



## bbloke (Aug 5, 2005)

tiger


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 5, 2005)

leopard


----------



## mw84 (Aug 5, 2005)

spots


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 5, 2005)

remover


----------



## Iuis (Aug 5, 2005)

*Bed*  ::love::


----------



## Qion (Aug 5, 2005)

chair (anybody seen The Island yet?)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 5, 2005)

table (Not yet, but it looks interesting.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 5, 2005)

giant


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 5, 2005)

leviathan


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 5, 2005)

Moya


----------



## Qion (Aug 5, 2005)

Corinthian (Just saw The Island- great movie, would recommend it to anyone)


----------



## pds (Aug 6, 2005)

column


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2005)

row


----------



## pds (Aug 6, 2005)

row


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2005)

row-your-boat ::ha::


----------



## Gig' (Aug 6, 2005)

gently 

(down the stream ....)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2005)

merrily (x4 )


----------



## Qion (Aug 6, 2005)

life 

(Is but a dream.... we wish  )


----------



## pds (Aug 6, 2005)

predictable?


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2005)

boring ::sleepy::


----------



## Qion (Aug 6, 2005)

fine.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 7, 2005)

coarse


----------



## Qion (Aug 7, 2005)

rough


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 8, 2005)

vulgar


----------



## DrM3M0RY (Aug 8, 2005)

obscene


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 8, 2005)

bad taste


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 8, 2005)

Prequels

(if your a geek you know what prequels were made in "bad taste")


----------



## Qion (Aug 8, 2005)

Windows Vista Beta 1 (lol)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 8, 2005)

far far away


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 8, 2005)

thank goodness


----------



## Qion (Aug 9, 2005)

thank the policitally correct un-worldly being of partial wisdom


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 10, 2005)

Thank you, policitally correct un-worldly being of partial wisdom. Can we move on now?   

*bulldust*


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 10, 2005)

dustbowl (Hey, we should start a last word association thread... )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 10, 2005)

dust devil

(that's what we called whirlwinds where I come from)


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2005)

vacuum cleaner (Ha, so do we Captain)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 10, 2005)

dam

(Kariba, for example  via Hoover   )


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 10, 2005)

dental


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 11, 2005)

anti-dentite


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 11, 2005)

dentic

(a maggot-like creature which one pops into one's mouth to allow them to eat the bacteria and food particles  in Farscape, the greatest sci-fi programme ever!)


----------



## Cat (Aug 11, 2005)

Dent


----------



## bbloke (Aug 11, 2005)

Arthur

(Afternoon, all.    )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 11, 2005)

Dudley

(It was on last nite!  ::ha:: )


----------



## mw84 (Aug 11, 2005)

(trying to think of something that rhymes with dudley)

fugly?   (kinda)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 11, 2005)

f******-ugly


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 11, 2005)

Just don't let my Mother hear you say that! She thinks Dudley Moore was kinda cute!

*hops*


----------



## Gig' (Aug 11, 2005)

TEN

(he is certainly and by far less cute than Bo Derek  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 11, 2005)

Gig' said:
			
		

> (he is certainly and by far less cute than Bo Derek  )



You won't get an argument out of me on that score!

Errm

ELEVEN


----------



## Gig' (Aug 11, 2005)

Dozen

(the dirty one presumably...)

(Arguments... Hmmm reminds me of the Monty Phytons)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2005)

doughnuts (my sweet tooth is kicking in at 2:30PM in Miami )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 12, 2005)

Berliner


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 12, 2005)

bin liner


----------



## Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

eyeliner


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 12, 2005)

mascara (?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 12, 2005)

metrosexuality


----------



## Qion (Aug 12, 2005)

homosexuality


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 12, 2005)

(Aha! I see the ol' Friday afternoon frivolity kickin' in!

(Let's try not to get pornographic here, or Zammy Sam will be sending me discrete private messages on the subject.  )

Errrrmmm

*homo sapiens* 

(Not that you'd believe it, mind  the 'sapient' bit, I mean  the way some of you lot rant on!    )


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 12, 2005)

sentient being


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 12, 2005)

parrot


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2005)

squawk!!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 12, 2005)

poop


----------



## Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

deck


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 12, 2005)

chair


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2005)

preside


----------



## Qion (Aug 12, 2005)

dwell


----------



## pds (Aug 13, 2005)

dwindle


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2005)

spindle


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 13, 2005)

spider


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 13, 2005)

fly


----------



## Qion (Aug 14, 2005)

wheel


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 14, 2005)

bus


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 14, 2005)

wreck


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 14, 2005)

ship


----------



## pds (Aug 15, 2005)

truck


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 15, 2005)

stop


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 15, 2005)

cease


----------



## Qion (Aug 15, 2005)

end


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 15, 2005)

terminus


----------



## Qion (Aug 15, 2005)

Plato


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 15, 2005)

Virgil


----------



## Gig' (Aug 16, 2005)

Greek

(ancestors of geek ?   )


----------



## Cat (Aug 16, 2005)

Philosophy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 16, 2005)

philanthropy

(Mornin'   )


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 16, 2005)

philanderer (Good morning from Miami!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 16, 2005)

pathfinder


----------



## Gig' (Aug 16, 2005)

compass


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 16, 2005)

compost


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 16, 2005)

*DUNG!*


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 16, 2005)

beetle


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 16, 2005)

scarab


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 16, 2005)

scab


----------



## Qion (Aug 16, 2005)

bleeding


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 16, 2005)

PMS


----------



## bbloke (Aug 16, 2005)

Hide


----------



## pds (Aug 16, 2005)

Egypt

(they used to worship them here  )

oh well - late again - but so what - I'm hiding in Egypt


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 16, 2005)

Cleopatra


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 16, 2005)

soap


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 16, 2005)

lye


----------



## Qion (Aug 16, 2005)

I've


----------



## Cat (Aug 16, 2005)

Ives


----------



## Qion (Aug 16, 2005)

East of Eden


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 17, 2005)

West Bank of the Jordan


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 17, 2005)

Westbam


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 17, 2005)

Westlife*

(*This site *needs* to add a puke smiley for such entries!  ::ha:: )


----------



## Qion (Aug 17, 2005)

*Sadness *


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 17, 2005)

::angel::  ::angel:: joy ::angel::  ::angel::


----------



## Cat (Aug 17, 2005)

Happy


----------



## Qion (Aug 17, 2005)

Pie!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 17, 2005)

Yummy! 

(I prefer Key Lime pie myself...I would love to head down to Key West and get some REAL key lime pie......mmmm-mmmm!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 17, 2005)

Zammy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 17, 2005)

desert


----------



## Gig' (Aug 17, 2005)

mirage


----------



## Qion (Aug 17, 2005)

reflection 

(Sorry Gig' I'll have that list to you soon... my family is just a bit on the slow side)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 17, 2005)

CD


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 17, 2005)

diplomat


----------



## Cat (Aug 17, 2005)

ambassador


----------



## Qion (Aug 17, 2005)

bass fishing


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 18, 2005)

fishing hook


----------



## pds (Aug 18, 2005)

lure


----------



## Qion (Aug 19, 2005)

alure (btw what does pds mean?)


----------



## pds (Aug 19, 2005)

attraction

(fishing hooks attached to a fake fish make a lure that makes you think of alure  )


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2005)

distraction


----------



## Qion (Aug 19, 2005)

refraction


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 20, 2005)

Pink Floyd (I think we all know which album I'm referring to )


----------



## pds (Aug 20, 2005)

flying pigs


----------



## Qion (Aug 20, 2005)

singing cows (Motha'ship Connection  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 22, 2005)

anchor butter


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 22, 2005)

creamy creamy cream cheese


----------



## Gig' (Aug 22, 2005)

Qion said:
			
		

> singing cows (Motha'ship Connection  )



I believe you'll enjoy this one : http://www.bechamel.com/v3/strange2.swf


----------



## bbloke (Aug 24, 2005)

Hazardous

("A pat on the head...")


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 24, 2005)

ROFLMAO!

dangerous


----------



## Cat (Aug 28, 2005)

Love


----------



## Cat (Aug 28, 2005)

Love


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hate


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 28, 2005)

despise


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2005)

loath


----------



## pds (Aug 28, 2005)

fear


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 28, 2005)

sith


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 30, 2005)

sh1t

(an anagram of sith    mornin' all)


----------



## bbloke (Aug 30, 2005)

Effluent

(Glad to see our classy game always comes down to bodily functions!   )

(Hiya Captain Quark   )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 30, 2005)

pungent

(Reminds me of that great Ozric Tentacles track "Pungent Effulgent". Oh yes! Lavatorial to the (b)end)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2005)

putrid


----------



## bbloke (Aug 31, 2005)

water

(ahhhh, back to purity...   ::angel::)


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 31, 2005)

Katrina


----------



## pds (Aug 31, 2005)

Corina


----------



## Qion (Sep 5, 2005)

Shoran 

(Wow.... 1 week, oh well I'm back now)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 5, 2005)

Sharon

(Sounds like an Essex Girl to me!)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 5, 2005)

My Sherona


----------



## Cat (Sep 5, 2005)

Sheena 

(... is a punk rocker)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 5, 2005)

She-Ra

(... kin to He-man)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 5, 2005)

Sheila

(an Australian woman   )


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 5, 2005)

b!tch

(there's a really b!tchy woman at my job named shiela can't stand her)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 5, 2005)

dog


----------



## Cat (Sep 6, 2005)

Cat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 6, 2005)

<- back


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 6, 2005)

scratch


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Fury


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 6, 2005)

Fists


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 6, 2005)

chop suey


----------



## Cat (Sep 6, 2005)

Tjap tjoy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 6, 2005)

tiny toon


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 6, 2005)

Newcastle


----------



## Cat (Sep 6, 2005)

Tyne


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 6, 2005)

wear

(I just SO wanted to put "slitage", but I doubt anyone but a Swedish speaking Geordie would get it!)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 6, 2005)

tear


----------



## mw84 (Sep 6, 2005)

rip


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 6, 2005)

flatulate


----------



## Gig' (Sep 7, 2005)

infatuate


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2005)

desire


----------



## pds (Sep 7, 2005)

streetcar


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 8, 2005)

tram


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 8, 2005)

taxi


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 8, 2005)

chengdu


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 8, 2005)

Kung Fu


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 8, 2005)

Feng Shui


----------



## Cat (Sep 8, 2005)

Fighting

Edit: Oops, I was too slow, I was replying to Kung Fu ... carry on, nothing to see here ...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 8, 2005)

banzai


----------



## Gig' (Sep 8, 2005)

bonzai


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 8, 2005)

buddy


----------



## pds (Sep 8, 2005)

list


----------



## Cat (Sep 8, 2005)

bullet


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mustang


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 8, 2005)

Nepal

(I'm working on one of my fave annual projects at the mo': a large brochure for a company that organises trekking holidays in the Himalaya. Mustang, one of the regions of Nepal, is one of the destinations. Fantastic looking place! I wanna go there!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 9, 2005)

Himalaya


----------



## Gig' (Sep 9, 2005)

mount everest

hi zammy long time no see


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 9, 2005)

Chomolungma

(The Tibetan name for Everest. Perfectly good name! It brings into sharp focus the arrogance of the British colonial powers that they couldn't use it, or _Sagarmatha_, the Nepalese name!)


----------



## Gig' (Sep 9, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Chomolungma



Mount Everest (Chomolungma, Goddess Mother of the World)

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Newsroom/NewImages/images.php3?img_id=4594

awesome wish I'd be there right now


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 9, 2005)

HA!!  ::ha:: 

There you go! Checked Gig's linked image of Everest from space. Just goes to show that, even through you ARE a rocket scientist, it doesn't mean that you are even a little bit literate! The first thing I noticed when the image opened in Safari was a GLARING ERROR: "Lohtse" should be "Lhotse".

Ignorant swine!   

Ooops! This is the word association thread errrr goddess erm

*Diana*


----------



## Gig' (Sep 9, 2005)

Shiva

who ever thought Nasa people were literate ? ;-)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 9, 2005)

Ganesh

(It's all I could think of. LUNCH is now more important.)


----------



## Gig' (Sep 9, 2005)

krishna

(you're right feeding one's stomach is part of feedin' one's soul)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 9, 2005)

hara kiri


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 9, 2005)

Mata Hari


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 9, 2005)

Fata Morgana

(Hey Gig', I've been in Iran for some time and had no internet. Really missed macosx.com and am happy to be back)


----------



## Cat (Sep 9, 2005)

Morgana le Fay


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 9, 2005)

Morganna the Kissing Bandit


----------



## pds (Sep 10, 2005)

Frito Bandito


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2005)

Frito Lay


----------



## pds (Sep 11, 2005)

Virginia Pipeline (pip ah leeni)

don't ask.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 15, 2005)

Virginia tobacco

*koff, koff*


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 15, 2005)

Mexican schwag

*hack, hack, hack, hack, hack, hack*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 16, 2005)

Thai Stick

*wheeeeeee*


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 16, 2005)

Bubblegum Berry...

*mmm mmm mmm*


----------



## bigbadbill (Sep 16, 2005)

California Skunk!


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 16, 2005)

stuck in traffic


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 17, 2005)

gridlock (thank goodness...back to one-word associations..::ha:


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 17, 2005)

Lidgrock...


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

slysdexia


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 19, 2005)

Bsclerab

(The word game for dyslexics)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 19, 2005)

Bachelor


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 19, 2005)

Bachelorette


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 19, 2005)

Ladette


----------



## bbloke (Sep 19, 2005)

Incontinence (sort of...)

(Thank goodness this isn't the picture association thread!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 19, 2005)

Incompetence

(We're back to Bush again)  ::ha::


----------



## Cat (Sep 19, 2005)

Impotence


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 19, 2005)

*Importance* (Yes, the preceding association could be important if you are experiencing..um...well, you know.. ^ ::ha:


----------



## mw84 (Sep 19, 2005)

Priorities


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 20, 2005)

responsibility


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 20, 2005)

shirk


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 20, 2005)

shark


----------



## bbloke (Sep 20, 2005)

dorsal


----------



## Gig' (Sep 20, 2005)

spinal


----------



## mw84 (Sep 20, 2005)

tap


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2005)

keg


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 20, 2005)

beer


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2005)

free


----------



## Gig' (Sep 21, 2005)

fall


----------



## joneSi (Sep 21, 2005)

winter


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 21, 2005)

cold


----------



## bbloke (Sep 22, 2005)

tundra


----------



## Gig' (Sep 22, 2005)

arctic


----------



## Cat (Sep 22, 2005)

ice


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 22, 2005)

whisky


----------



## Gig' (Sep 22, 2005)

scotland


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 22, 2005)

haggis


----------



## Gig' (Sep 22, 2005)

taties & nips

(sorry had to restart the 2 words syndrom)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 22, 2005)

kibbles & bits


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 22, 2005)

Puppy


----------



## Cat (Sep 22, 2005)

kitten


----------



## Gig' (Sep 22, 2005)

kettle


----------



## pds (Sep 22, 2005)

fish


----------



## bbloke (Sep 22, 2005)

smell


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 22, 2005)

odor


----------



## Gig' (Sep 23, 2005)

perfume


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 23, 2005)

cologne


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 23, 2005)

hamburg


----------



## bbloke (Sep 23, 2005)

Hannover


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2005)

handover


----------



## bbloke (Sep 23, 2005)

fist


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2005)

punch


----------



## Gig' (Sep 27, 2005)

brunch


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 27, 2005)

grill


----------



## bbloke (Sep 27, 2005)

interrogate

  <-- me with desk lamp shining in face


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 27, 2005)

Yer great drama queen, bbloke!

*quiz*

 <- me thinking of answer to win £1 million


----------



## bbloke (Sep 27, 2005)

qui... Errr...  *test*

CaptainQuark: the answer to that quiz question was clearly  pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis, by the way.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2005)

exam


----------



## Gig' (Sep 28, 2005)

diploma

(if you succeed)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 28, 2005)

unemployment

(if you _don't_!)


----------



## Cat (Sep 28, 2005)

dole


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 28, 2005)

fruit


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 28, 2005)

boycott


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 28, 2005)

Office 2003 (Go Massachusetts!)


----------



## pds (Sep 29, 2005)

buggy

(office on tiger is terrible)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 29, 2005)

beetle


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 29, 2005)

bailey

(now _there_ was a cr@p cartoon series!)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 29, 2005)

irish cream (I could go for some of that now. )


----------



## Gig' (Sep 29, 2005)

wee dram

(don't know if it's spelled correctly   as I don't speak Scottish but I'm having one for the road  )


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2005)

Hervé's Bar and Grill

(serving Bailey's at the moment )


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 30, 2005)

good times


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 30, 2005)

Friday afternoon

(hi Nixgeek!)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 30, 2005)

Tuesday Afternoon (Hey CQ....I'm in a Bloody Mues mood )


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2005)

moo-snore

(a family word - between my brother and myself - because the Muedy Blooes can put whole herds of cattle to sleep sometimes)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 30, 2005)

parrot sh1t

(While we're going drastically off-topic on this one, I'm currently listening to "The Fullness of Time IV. Transcendence" by Redemption  "My my, God  you are looking _particularly_ godlike today!"  ::angel:: 

(And I'm a great expert on the subject of parrot sh1t, as every single jacket I own has a patch of dried parrot sh1t on the left shoulder. She always sits on my left shoulder, 'cos my seatbelt goes over the right (we drive on the left here, for the benefit of our US and European brethren)  unless, of course, we're driving down the motorway/freeway, in which case she likes to sit on the steering wheel with her beak up against the windscreen/windshield, saying "Ooooooooo!" in a very excited manner. 

(I was once pulled over by the police who stuck his head through the window with a serious look on his face, asking "Should you _really_ be driving with a parrot on your steering wheel, Sir?" She sidled over to him, said "Halloooo" (a bit like Eccles in the Goon Show) and gave him a big sloppy kiss. The copper melted and muttered something about not letting it happen again before leaving. Just as well, 'cos just as he was walking back to his car, the parrot shouted "Bugger off!" after him.  )


----------



## Cat (Sep 30, 2005)

Shit happens

(No shit ... ! )


----------



## pds (Oct 1, 2005)

constipation


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 3, 2005)

diarrhoea


----------



## Cat (Oct 3, 2005)

logorrhea


----------



## Qion (Oct 9, 2005)

diarrhea of the mouth


----------



## Veljo (Oct 10, 2005)

blah blah


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 10, 2005)

yada-yada


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 11, 2005)

et cetera


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 11, 2005)

/etc


----------



## pds (Oct 11, 2005)

ad nauseum


----------



## Veljo (Oct 11, 2005)

nostril


----------



## Cat (Oct 11, 2005)

snort


----------



## GNoME (Oct 11, 2005)

'cough'


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 11, 2005)

hack


----------



## bbloke (Oct 12, 2005)

crack

(do behave, all     )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 12, 2005)

posterior

(Ey up bbloke!)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 12, 2005)

anterior


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 12, 2005)

motive  ::ha::


----------



## bbloke (Oct 12, 2005)

flagellum

("Matron...")

(Afternoon, CaptainQuark!    )


----------



## Cat (Oct 12, 2005)

Attila


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 13, 2005)

thatcher  ::ha::


----------



## bbloke (Oct 13, 2005)

Falklands

(I decided to be restrained  )

Afternoon, CaptainQuark.


----------



## Gig' (Oct 13, 2005)

Islands


----------



## pds (Oct 13, 2005)

Jamaica

(mahn! )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 13, 2005)

ganja!

 ::love::


----------



## Gig' (Oct 14, 2005)

Sinsemilla


----------



## GNoME (Oct 14, 2005)

Bong


----------



## Gig' (Oct 14, 2005)

bingo


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 14, 2005)

tombola


----------



## GNoME (Oct 14, 2005)

thong


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 18, 2005)

prong


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 18, 2005)

gong


----------



## Veljo (Oct 18, 2005)

buddhist


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 19, 2005)

monk


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2005)

habit

(Morning all!   )


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 19, 2005)

caffeine! 

(Good morning CQ! )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2005)

More!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 19, 2005)

Concur (..which I do!  I need my afternoon shot already... )


----------



## Qion (Oct 19, 2005)

occur 

('ello all! Man have I been a slacker here... my life is so nuts... speaking of coffee, ever had a Good Morning Chai?)


----------



## Veljo (Oct 20, 2005)

oranges


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 20, 2005)

Apples   

 ::love::

1000 POSTS! Yippee!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2005)

Bananas


----------



## bbloke (Oct 20, 2005)

peel

(Afternoon all, and congratulations on 1000 posts, CaptainQuark.   )


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2005)

remove


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 20, 2005)

takeaway


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2005)

subtract (gimme some VCFs please...sorry, on my synthetic mood )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 21, 2005)

divide

(Afternoon all  busy day!)


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2005)

conquer


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 21, 2005)

Risk


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2005)

taker


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2005)

giver (...behave, all of you..)


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2005)

Indian

(from an older, politically-incorrect youth)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2005)

cowboy (Yes, I live in the US.  )


----------



## Cat (Oct 22, 2005)

Old Shatterhand


----------



## Macraze (Oct 22, 2005)

Wild West


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 22, 2005)

ricochet


----------



## Qion (Oct 22, 2005)

crochet


----------



## Cat (Oct 22, 2005)

croquet


----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2005)

mallet


----------



## Cat (Oct 23, 2005)

hammer


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 23, 2005)

Thor


----------



## Cat (Oct 23, 2005)

Odin


----------



## pds (Oct 23, 2005)

Wednesday


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 23, 2005)

"Hump Day" (again, behave... )


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 23, 2005)

XServe (yea sooort of weeeeird mental association of the last word I know..)


----------



## pds (Oct 23, 2005)

spooky

(So now, what will Mr Rohrshak think?)


----------



## Veljo (Oct 23, 2005)

ghost


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 23, 2005)

buster

(Ugh!  I was so going for an Addam's Family thing there before Veljo posted....  )


----------



## bbloke (Oct 24, 2005)

Keaton

(Morning, all.   )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 24, 2005)

Goodbar

(Now then, bbloke! Mornin' all)


----------



## Veljo (Oct 25, 2005)

Lost


----------



## bbloke (Oct 25, 2005)

found

(Afternoon, all.  Hiya, CaptainQuark!  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 25, 2005)

foundry

(Now then bbloke  gradely, lad, gradely!)


----------



## bbloke (Oct 25, 2005)

steel...

(Sets it up nicely for the Captain...   )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 25, 2005)

C I T Y !

(Sheffield, as bbloke obviously knows, is known as Steel City. Ta ever so bbloke)


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2005)

slicker


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 25, 2005)

oil

(  oil slicks hurt the birds and all other life!   )


----------



## Cat (Oct 25, 2005)

olive


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2005)

greece


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 26, 2005)

Turkey


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 26, 2005)

Ottoman


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 26, 2005)

Khalifate


----------



## pds (Oct 26, 2005)

Sultanate


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 26, 2005)

Raisinate  ::ha::


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 26, 2005)

müsli


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 26, 2005)

sawdust


----------



## Cat (Oct 26, 2005)

sand


----------



## pds (Oct 28, 2005)

dust

(our everyday reality - dust and sand. The cement factories in and around Cairo pump around 15 tons of dust into the air every day.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 28, 2005)

vacuum

(Mornin' all   )


----------



## Gig' (Oct 28, 2005)

cleaner

(hi there   )


----------



## bbloke (Oct 28, 2005)

dirty

(Afternoon, all.    )


----------



## Veljo (Oct 28, 2005)

feather duster


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 28, 2005)

kinky!


----------



## Gig' (Oct 28, 2005)

monkey


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 31, 2005)

Alex


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 31, 2005)

Little  (a bit of the vino please... )


----------



## pds (Oct 31, 2005)

more


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 31, 2005)

much


----------



## Cat (Oct 31, 2005)

many


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 1, 2005)

few


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 1, 2005)

proud (Happy Hallows Day CQ! )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2005)

British

(Which is a strange reply, I suppose, as I'm a proud Rhodesian, really  even though I was born in the UK)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2005)

Petrol


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2005)

head


----------



## Cat (Nov 2, 2005)

tail


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2005)

red


----------



## Cat (Nov 2, 2005)

blue


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2005)

steel


----------



## pds (Nov 2, 2005)

balsa wood


----------



## Cat (Nov 3, 2005)

cobalt


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 3, 2005)

andesite


----------



## pds (Nov 6, 2005)

anthracite


----------



## Cat (Nov 6, 2005)

Grey


----------



## pds (Nov 6, 2005)

Stoke


----------



## Cat (Nov 7, 2005)

Spoke


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 7, 2005)

shake


----------



## bbloke (Nov 7, 2005)

stir

(Afternoon, all.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 7, 2005)

sh1t

(Ey up BB!)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2005)

cr@p


----------



## bbloke (Nov 7, 2005)

fertilizer

(Hallo thar, CQ!    )


----------



## Cat (Nov 7, 2005)

dung


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2005)

beetle


----------



## bbloke (Nov 7, 2005)

Volkswagen


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 7, 2005)

Ferdinand


----------



## Cat (Nov 7, 2005)

Franz


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2005)

Liszt


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 8, 2005)

Mozart & 

(Mozart & Liszt  Cockney rhyming slang for "p1ssed")


----------



## pds (Nov 8, 2005)

longhair


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 8, 2005)

Longhorn

 ::evil:: BOOOOOOOOO!!  ::evil::


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 8, 2005)

long-in-the-tooth ::ha::


----------



## pds (Nov 8, 2005)

Moooooooo

::evil::longhorn steer ::evil::

(of course cows say Boooo in Dutch  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 8, 2005)

Muuuuu

(That's what Swedish cows say)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 8, 2005)

*µ* 

(for those that don't know, that's a "mu" sign)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 8, 2005)

Å

(as in Ångström)


----------



## Cat (Nov 8, 2005)

Ø

(Which is either a capital letter "ø" or the sign for the empty set ... you decide!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 8, 2005)

ö

which is the Swedish version of the Danish/Norwegian ø (I'm a linguist, dammit, not a mathematician/scientist/programmer)

How silly is this getting?


----------



## pds (Nov 8, 2005)

oh

(didn't know that )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 8, 2005)

pee


----------



## Perseus (Nov 8, 2005)

cue


----------



## Perseus (Nov 8, 2005)

(or queue)


----------



## Cat (Nov 8, 2005)

Stack


----------



## pds (Nov 8, 2005)

Ness

(Robert Stack as Eliott Ness)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 9, 2005)

loch


----------



## Veljo (Nov 9, 2005)

Lost

(as in the character Loch from the TV show)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2005)

island


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2005)

Jamaica


----------



## bbloke (Nov 10, 2005)

groan

(As in: it reminded me of a poor joke! "My wife went to the Caribbean recently." "Oh, really? Jamaica?" "No, she went of her own free will." )

(Sorry...)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 10, 2005)

bbloke said:
			
		

> groan
> 
> (As in: it reminded me of a poor joke! "My wife went to the Caribbean recently." "Oh, really? Jamaica?" "No, she went of her own free will." )
> 
> (Sorry...)



*puke*

(making the association with the joke, obviously...   And I thought I already felt sick with this oncoming flu...   )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2005)

vomit

(which is what authors and commissioning editors make me wanna do!)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 10, 2005)

regurgitation


----------



## pds (Nov 10, 2005)

ad-nauseum 

(which is how the thread goes on and on... )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2005)

(and on and on and on! I've tried for ages to get out of the habit of posting here.)

ad infinitum


----------



## pds (Nov 10, 2005)

conflicted


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 11, 2005)

combatted

(I hate flood control)


----------



## Gig' (Nov 11, 2005)

defeated


----------



## Cat (Nov 12, 2005)

lost


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 12, 2005)

found


----------



## Perseus (Nov 12, 2005)

establish


----------



## Macraze (Nov 13, 2005)

mutate


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2005)

change


----------



## Cat (Nov 13, 2005)

switch


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2005)

router


----------



## pds (Nov 26, 2005)

travel agent


----------



## Cat (Nov 26, 2005)

vacation


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2005)

R&r


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 28, 2005)

Rrp


----------



## bbloke (Nov 28, 2005)

WYSIWYG  (Hi all, morning CaptainQuark  )


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 28, 2005)

Macintosh!!!!!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 28, 2005)

Sowester


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 28, 2005)

north-easterly


----------



## Cat (Nov 29, 2005)

Easter


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2005)

Christmas


----------



## pds (Nov 30, 2005)

Santunny


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2005)

Suntory


----------



## delsoljb32 (Nov 30, 2005)

Melon-Soda (seems weird, but when I lived in Japan, Suntory made a Melon-flavored soda! Awesome stuff! Havent seen it since!)


----------



## pds (Nov 30, 2005)

Carnegie Mellon


----------



## slur (Dec 1, 2005)

"Practice, man, practice..."


----------



## pds (Dec 3, 2005)

sagacious advice


----------



## Cat (Dec 4, 2005)

salacious


----------



## slur (Dec 4, 2005)

Jabba the Hut


----------



## Mobius Rex (Dec 4, 2005)

The USA


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 4, 2005)

police-state


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 5, 2005)

Zimbabwe


----------



## Cat (Dec 5, 2005)

Rhodesia


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 5, 2005)

HOME! ::love:: 

(Pity it doesn't exist any more. I wish I could go back. That country gave me a wonderful childhood  the people and the country. 

(I was a kid at the time, so the politics of the government went way over my head. The obvious flaws of the system were irrelevant to me. 

(I wish I could give something back to the people and the country, but the politics of the dictatorial Mugabe regime make that impossible. )


----------



## slur (Dec 6, 2005)

resolution


----------



## Cat (Dec 6, 2005)

revolution


----------



## Mobius Rex (Dec 6, 2005)

rebirth


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2005)

renaissance


----------



## slur (Dec 7, 2005)

humanism


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2005)

inhumanity

(as in man's inhumanity to man &#8211; a concept to be despised, revolted against and avoided!)


----------



## bbloke (Dec 7, 2005)

Hindenburg

(slightly tenuous, but hey...)

(Afternoon, CaptainQuark.  Hi all.    )


----------



## Mobius Rex (Dec 7, 2005)

gas bag
(I make a smashing cabbage and bean soup!)


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 7, 2005)

sack


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2005)

dismissal

(Ey up bbloke! Long time no see m8)


----------



## FallenAngel (Dec 8, 2005)

homeless


----------



## bbloke (Dec 9, 2005)

slug (well, compared to a snail... )    (Hi CQ.     Yup, I've been away for a bit: I've been travelling for work-related reasons.  I'm currently not sure what time zone I'm in!)  Edit: Argh, why do line breaks no longer work?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 9, 2005)

File name

(Where've yer been?)


----------



## slur (Dec 9, 2005)

lame fine


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 9, 2005)

speeding ticket


----------



## Macraze (Dec 10, 2005)

wrong move


----------



## bbloke (Dec 12, 2005)

U-turn

(Hi CQ, I was off to the north of England for a couple of days and then off to Canada for a little under a week... as you do!)

(Ah, using Firefox 1.5, instead of 1.07, on this PC seems to have sorted out the line break problems!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 12, 2005)

So let me get this straight *you're posting on MacOSX.com _on a PC_ and you were in "the North of England" and didn't stop by in Sheffield to say hello!

You get to know who your friends are!  

 

Erm  word association erm  U-turn erm 

*Tony Blair*


----------



## bbloke (Dec 13, 2005)

Unrepresentative

(Ah, unfortunately I am forced to use a PC at work, and so when I post during the daytime, I will be using a PC.  Posting in the evenings can be made from a vastly superior Mac, of course.   As for my recent trip to the north, I was... errrr... on a highly secret mission... and so could not disclose my whereabouts to anyone.  Errr, yessss, that's the one... *phew*)  

(I liked the way you capitalized the "North of England," by the way.     Oh yes, have you visited the Sheffield Apple Store yet?)


----------



## Macraze (Dec 13, 2005)

naked in the rain


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 13, 2005)

wet


----------



## Cat (Dec 13, 2005)

dry


----------



## pds (Dec 14, 2005)

martini


----------



## Gig' (Dec 15, 2005)

cocktail

(any chance this thread is going to hit 10k replies before year end ?)


----------



## pds (Dec 17, 2005)

Molotov

(not at this rate)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 19, 2005)

Motorola


----------



## bbloke (Dec 19, 2005)

lethargic


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2005)

sloth


----------



## bbloke (Dec 19, 2005)

toes

(Hmm, maybe we'll get 10,000 replies by 2007...   )


----------



## Cat (Dec 19, 2005)

fingers


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2005)

phalange


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 19, 2005)

splint


----------



## bbloke (Dec 19, 2005)

fracture


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2005)

UNIX (at least during the 80s )


----------



## bbloke (Dec 19, 2005)

Hehehe

*eunuchs*

(Well, some form of separation there too, I guess...   )


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2005)

ouch! ::ha::


----------



## Snaffle (Dec 19, 2005)

shattered knee cap


----------



## macDied (Dec 19, 2005)

patella


----------



## bbloke (Dec 20, 2005)

Nutella

(Must be hunger setting in... )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 20, 2005)

gnutella


----------



## bbloke (Dec 20, 2005)

gnuplot


----------



## lurk (Dec 20, 2005)

neuticles

/I likes the silent g in gnu.


----------



## pds (Dec 20, 2005)

new-queue-ler


(or, if George is hipper than he presents himself, gnu-queue-ler   )


----------



## bbloke (Dec 22, 2005)

sovereignty

(anyone seen the videos?    )


----------



## Cat (Dec 23, 2005)

Monarch


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 23, 2005)

Anarch
(Hehe, doesn't make so much sense, huh? )


----------



## bbloke (Dec 23, 2005)

... FTP  

Edit: Argh, it kept making it lower case until I inserted something before it!


----------



## pds (Dec 23, 2005)

pffft!


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 23, 2005)

flatulence


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 27, 2005)

influence


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 27, 2005)

influenza


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 28, 2005)

aaaAH-CHOOO


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 28, 2005)

Gesundheit!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 29, 2005)

Danke!


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2005)

Bitte schön!  (Be easy on me, I'm getting these off of Google...I don't "sprechen sie Deutsch." )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 29, 2005)

lol


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2005)

rofl


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 29, 2005)

lmao


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 29, 2005)

acronym


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2005)

synonym


----------



## pds (Dec 31, 2005)

metaphor


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 31, 2005)

chromatophore


----------



## chevy (Dec 31, 2005)

Phosphore


----------



## Mobius Rex (Dec 31, 2005)

piss poor


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 31, 2005)

no pot to pi$$ in


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 31, 2005)

nephrology


----------



## Mobius Rex (Dec 31, 2005)

kidney stones


----------



## pds (Dec 31, 2005)

beans
(kidney beans)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Dec 31, 2005)

FARTING!!!
(Beans, beans, they're good for the heart; the more ya eat the more ya fart!)


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 31, 2005)

airwick


----------



## pds (Jan 1, 2006)

solid


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 1, 2006)

rock


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 1, 2006)

paper


----------



## mw84 (Jan 1, 2006)

scissors


----------



## Cat (Jan 1, 2006)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2006)

Ed Wood


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 1, 2006)

Family Guy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 2, 2006)

Raymond


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 2, 2006)

Boring


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 2, 2006)

school teachers


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 3, 2006)

pedagogic


----------



## Cat (Jan 3, 2006)

education


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 3, 2006)

eMac


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 3, 2006)

iMac


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 3, 2006)

6
(Hmmm, could this be? I found the word "iMac" only 6 times in this thread [search: "iMac" in Cafe and thread with at least 9000 replies and results shown as threads])


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 3, 2006)

200_ 

(AaCcKk!!!  What happened to the forum view all of a suddeen?  Me no like!  )


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 3, 2006)

too many


----------



## Gig' (Jan 3, 2006)

not enough


----------



## Cat (Jan 3, 2006)

lack


----------



## pds (Jan 3, 2006)

XXXtoo longXXX
over-abundance

(the poster info bar I mean. me no like too.)

because cat is faster than I am


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 3, 2006)

greed


----------



## bbloke (Jan 3, 2006)

"Wall Street"   (as in: the movie)

(Mmmm, the forum appearances certainly seemed to have taken a turn for the worse, in my view too... )


----------



## pds (Jan 3, 2006)

pot and kettle

(as in movies / wallstreet - calling each other greedy - pot calling the kettle black - oh well - it did spring happily to mind.)


----------



## mw84 (Jan 4, 2006)

brew (uk slang for cup o' tea)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 4, 2006)

soup


----------



## pds (Jan 4, 2006)

sandwich


----------



## mw84 (Jan 4, 2006)

bacon


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 4, 2006)

grease


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2006)

monkey


----------



## bbloke (Jan 4, 2006)

wrench

(although why monkeys need wrenches always baffled me...  )


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 4, 2006)

wench

(I think I'd much rather have a wench handy than a monkey or a wrench)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 4, 2006)

ranch


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 4, 2006)

stench


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 4, 2006)

The Cheney/Bush junta


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2006)

*plethora* (of words)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 6, 2006)

coagulation


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 6, 2006)

gestation


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 6, 2006)

gestapo


----------



## bbloke (Jan 6, 2006)

surveillance


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2006)

video


----------



## bbloke (Jan 6, 2006)

game


----------



## Gig' (Jan 6, 2006)

toys


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 6, 2006)

tots


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 6, 2006)

bedlam


----------



## StacyC1 (Jan 6, 2006)

London


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2006)

Beat


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2006)

*stick*

(Hi all! Back after a long Christmas break. Well I was back yesterday, but I spent the day cursing Bill Gates and wishing that the fleas of a thousand camels would infest his armpits as I tried to fix a number of problems on the company's admin PCs.)


----------



## Cat (Jan 10, 2006)

Drum


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2006)

Mike Portnoy


----------



## pds (Jan 10, 2006)

complaint


----------



## pds (Jan 10, 2006)

complaint


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2006)

compliment


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2006)

compartiment


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2006)

*10000*


----------



## bbloke (Jan 10, 2006)

cheating


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2006)

wife
(hehe)


----------



## Cat (Jan 10, 2006)

Children


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 10, 2006)

offspring


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2006)

smash


----------



## Cat (Jan 10, 2006)

mouth


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 10, 2006)

run


----------



## Gig' (Jan 10, 2006)

way

(congrat Zammy on 10kth post)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 11, 2006)

wrong
(hehe, thanks Gig. But I kinda 'pushed' my luck )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2006)

incorrect


----------



## bbloke (Jan 11, 2006)

anomalous

(Afternoon, all.    )


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2006)

Monism


----------



## Gig' (Jan 14, 2006)

dualism


----------



## slur (Jan 14, 2006)

samsara


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jan 14, 2006)

dukkha (suffering)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 14, 2006)

Ducati


----------



## pds (Jan 16, 2006)

Bugatti


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 16, 2006)

Fugazi


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 16, 2006)

Fugu


----------



## pds (Jan 16, 2006)

fubar


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 17, 2006)

toolbar


----------



## Cat (Jan 17, 2006)

menubar


----------



## iMaclown (Jan 17, 2006)

carte blanche


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 17, 2006)

rope


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 18, 2006)

Might&Magic III
(one of the spells)


----------



## bbloke (Jan 18, 2006)

spelling


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 18, 2006)

bee (buzz! )


----------



## lurk (Jan 18, 2006)

(Buzz) Aldrin


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 21, 2006)

shenzhen


----------



## pds (Jan 21, 2006)

lurkers

(name plus a double take on the undertakers subscription/post data)
(welcome to the fray undertaker )


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2006)

loitering


----------



## Gig' (Jan 22, 2006)

wandering


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 22, 2006)

meandering


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 23, 2006)

meandmom


----------



## bbloke (Jan 23, 2006)

nonsensical


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 23, 2006)

rubbish!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 23, 2006)

pencil


----------



## Gig' (Jan 23, 2006)

sharpener


----------



## Cat (Jan 24, 2006)

sharpie


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2006)

sharky


----------



## bbloke (Jan 24, 2006)

carcharodon


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2006)

coelocanth


----------



## pds (Jan 24, 2006)

Coolio


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2006)

coolie


----------



## pds (Jan 24, 2006)

wages


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 24, 2006)

earnings


----------



## lurk (Jan 24, 2006)

1040


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2006)

0815


----------



## Gig' (Jan 25, 2006)

number


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2006)

remember


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2006)

The Niners


----------



## bbloke (Jan 31, 2006)

49ers

(Oooh, been a few days since anyone last posted here!)


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 31, 2006)

gold


----------



## lurk (Jan 31, 2006)

lucre


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 1, 2006)

filth


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 1, 2006)

fifth


----------



## pds (Feb 1, 2006)

scotch


----------



## lurk (Feb 1, 2006)

Kilt


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 1, 2006)

underwear?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 1, 2006)

none!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 1, 2006)

nun


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 1, 2006)

*habit* (do a nun once, even twice, but don't get into the habit )


----------



## lurk (Feb 1, 2006)

rut


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 1, 2006)

drudgery


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2006)

blasphemy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 2, 2006)

insult


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

injury


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2006)

ouch


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

pain


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 2, 2006)

... indianus


----------



## lurk (Feb 2, 2006)

... indineck


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

indiana jones


----------



## lurk (Feb 2, 2006)

whips


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

chains


----------



## lurk (Feb 2, 2006)

battleship ( I liked Warren Zevon's version better.)


----------



## Cat (Feb 3, 2006)

steel


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 3, 2006)

city


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 3, 2006)

big


----------



## bbloke (Feb 3, 2006)

mammoth


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 3, 2006)

Plymouth


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2006)

rock


----------



## bbloke (Feb 3, 2006)

Malcolm


----------



## Gig' (Feb 3, 2006)

McLaren


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2006)

McDonald's (sorry, couldn't resist...I can't even eat that stuff anymore it's nasty )


----------



## lurk (Feb 3, 2006)

cholesterol


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2006)

ldl


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 4, 2006)

lol


----------



## RGrphc2 (Feb 4, 2006)

o' rly?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2006)

rofl


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 6, 2006)

roflmao!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 6, 2006)

Laos


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 6, 2006)

jars


----------



## bbloke (Feb 6, 2006)

jugs

(Where's the "casual whistling" emoticon?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 6, 2006)

ewers

(Tha's a Yorkshire lad, bbloke. Tha should knaw what a ewer is.)


----------



## pds (Feb 6, 2006)

bazooms


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 6, 2006)

udders


----------



## Cat (Feb 6, 2006)

milking


----------



## lurk (Feb 6, 2006)

fleecing


----------



## bbloke (Feb 7, 2006)

frisking


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 7, 2006)

groping


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 7, 2006)

grouping


----------



## bbloke (Feb 7, 2006)

group groping?!   

Ah, no, sorry...

*categorizing*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 7, 2006)

sorting


----------



## lurk (Feb 7, 2006)

Big-O (n log n)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 7, 2006)

big end


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 7, 2006)

Big Ben


----------



## pds (Feb 7, 2006)

Big Jerry


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 8, 2006)

Lewis


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2006)

Big Bad Vlad

(Nickname of one of my parrots &#8211; he's fond of drawing blood!)


----------



## lurk (Feb 8, 2006)

Vigo the Carpathian

(too Obscure?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2006)

(Ghostbusters 2 &#8211; "Vy am I drippings with goo?")

Legend

(Now that IS obscure for non-Honda-drivers)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

YES (or at least Jon Anderson's vocals in the movie "Legend" )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2006)

NO

(Jon Anderson's irritating adenoidal squawking gets in the way of Rick Wakeman's excellent keyboards)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

maybe?  (I don't mind Anderson's vocals, but yes Wakeman's chops are phenomenal. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2006)

definitely

(&#8230;in answer to both)


----------



## lurk (Feb 8, 2006)

maybe


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 8, 2006)

mayday


----------



## Cat (Feb 8, 2006)

M'aidez!


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2006)

Juaréz


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2006)

dictator


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

despot


----------



## lurk (Feb 8, 2006)

X ('cuase x marks de spot)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 9, 2006)

female


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 9, 2006)

transgender


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 9, 2006)

transponder


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 9, 2006)

tricorder


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2006)

triangle


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 9, 2006)

(Awwww  and I wanted to go off on a Trekkie tangent.)

EPS conduit

::ha::


----------



## bbloke (Feb 9, 2006)

postscript


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2006)

posthumous


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 9, 2006)

post-humourous


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2006)

post-office


----------



## pds (Feb 10, 2006)

postal

(as in going postal)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 10, 2006)

snail


----------



## bbloke (Feb 10, 2006)

slug

(i.e. a homeless snail    )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 10, 2006)

7.62mm

(That'll solve his/her accommdation problems!)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 10, 2006)

Uh oh, we're on to dimensions now...   Must... resist...   

Erm...

*2.54 cm*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 10, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Uh oh, we're on to dimensions now...   Must... resist...



Tut tut! Smutty!

*3.142*


----------



## bbloke (Feb 10, 2006)

*blush*

*9.80665 ms^-2*

(the constant related to me coming back down with a thump  )


----------



## lurk (Feb 10, 2006)

Jerk  (the lesser known derivative of acceleration)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 10, 2006)

lurk said:
			
		

> Jerk)



What are you saying about bbloke? 

 

beef


----------



## bbloke (Feb 10, 2006)

Where's the sobbing-into-my-beer-that-doesn't-exist-as-I'm-still-at-work emoticon?  Hmm, maybe I'm too demanding.  

*mad*


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 10, 2006)

*Moo! *("Cow" would have been too obvious )


----------



## bbloke (Feb 10, 2006)

clucking


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 10, 2006)

fell!


----------



## lurk (Feb 10, 2006)

fjord


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 10, 2006)

Ford


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2006)

Motorwerken


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 13, 2006)

Bmw


----------



## lurk (Feb 13, 2006)

Z3


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2006)

*B3 *

(maybe there are some musicians here that know what I'm referring to )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2006)

A3


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2006)

C3 (music music muuusic... )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2006)

Peugeot


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2006)

car


----------



## capra (Feb 13, 2006)

dance dance dance


----------



## lurk (Feb 13, 2006)

Revolution


----------



## bbloke (Feb 13, 2006)

Hertz


----------



## lurk (Feb 13, 2006)

Sonic


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2006)

*boom *

(Thought I was going to mention a certain animal eh? )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2006)

surely not&#8230;

&#8230;a *hedgehog*

(a _super_sonic one, of course)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2006)

stitch


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2006)

nine


----------



## bbloke (Feb 14, 2006)

ladies

(No, not a fixation...  "Nine ladies dancing" etc. from "The Twelve Days of Christmas."   Honest!)


----------



## lurk (Feb 14, 2006)

Tramp  

(The image of dogs eating spaghetti is appropriate to the day even  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2006)

hobo


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2006)

hogo
(chest guard in taekwondo)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2006)

karateka

(a practitioner of karate)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 14, 2006)

game

(on the old C64 and Apple II computers )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2006)

biltong

(Yanks would call it jerky)


----------



## lurk (Feb 16, 2006)

pemmican  

(Limeys would call it biltong  )

/ Well close
// Is limey OK by board rules...?
/// Twas' all in good natured jest g'vner...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 16, 2006)

lurk said:
			
		

> (Limeys would call it biltong  )
> 
> / Well close
> // Is limey OK by board rules...?
> /// Twas' all in good natured jest g'vner...



It's actually Boere that call it "biltong", not Limeys. ::ha:: 

I don't find the term "Limey" offensive at all, but then again, that could be because I'm Rhodesian! 





*cram*

(obvious to all Tolkien fans)


----------



## lurk (Feb 16, 2006)

*test*

I guessed from your Sheffield, UK location.  Drats thwarted again!!!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 16, 2006)

lurk said:
			
		

> I guessed from your Sheffield, UK location.  Drats thwarted again!!!


It's a long, long story

*match*


----------



## lurk (Feb 16, 2006)

*stick*


----------



## thekurst (Feb 16, 2006)

*Bat* as in baseball


----------



## lurk (Feb 16, 2006)

*fledermaus* as in Strauss.


----------



## pds (Feb 17, 2006)

wierd (as in wierd)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 17, 2006)

OOPS! I'll try getting to the END of the thread before posting, this time!

*Yank*

(&#8230;as in weird )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 17, 2006)

Janica
(croatian skier)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 17, 2006)

*Rudman* (British silver medallist in that scary thing: the "skeleton")


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 17, 2006)

Rodman

(@hole ex-basketball player on Celebrity Big Bro)


----------



## lurk (Feb 17, 2006)

wedding dress

(If you don't know google image search is your friend, kindof...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 17, 2006)

Divine

(&#8230;another @hole in drag!)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 17, 2006)

comedy


----------



## lurk (Feb 17, 2006)

slapstick


----------



## ora (Feb 17, 2006)

lipstick


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 17, 2006)

smudge


----------



## ora (Feb 17, 2006)

smurf


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 17, 2006)

smut


----------



## ora (Feb 17, 2006)

splat (warning, ora is approaching nsfw threshold  )


----------



## pds (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr Hardemann

(don't ask - long story)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 17, 2006)

Dr Tarr & Professor Feather


----------



## lurk (Feb 17, 2006)

Troy McClure

(via a bit of slurred reading)

[edit: beat to the punch!]


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 17, 2006)

Couldn't be bothered typing.


----------



## lurk (Feb 17, 2006)

Arabia


----------



## Qion (Feb 17, 2006)

Palestine


----------



## JustAGurLInSeat (Feb 18, 2006)

Lobster.....


----------



## JustAGurLInSeat (Feb 18, 2006)

how did we get from Rock to.... ??????
I guess I ammmmmm SLOW........ teeheeheehee


----------



## pds (Feb 18, 2006)

Newburg


----------



## ora (Feb 18, 2006)

Iceberg


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Frozen 
(this happens on windows machines, for those of you who have never used one)


----------



## ora (Feb 18, 2006)

BSOD 

(had my powerbook for 3 years, one kernel panic from one of the dodgy 10.2 versions, got a pc laptop for work, two BSODs on fist day!)


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bee Sod
(It's like sod.. with bees)


----------



## Qion (Feb 18, 2006)

felicidad


----------



## lurk (Feb 18, 2006)

Fellini


----------



## Qion (Feb 19, 2006)

Mercutio


----------



## ora (Feb 19, 2006)

thermometer


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 19, 2006)

Metric


----------



## Qion (Feb 19, 2006)

electric


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

avenue


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2006)

passage


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

back


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2006)

And here I was thinking you were going to dance round it!

*Dorsal*


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2006)

transversal


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking you were going to dance round it!
> 
> *Dorsal*



Wot&#8230;? But my house has a back passage&#8230;    

*V12*


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Wot? But my house has a back passage


A gennel?

*Piston*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

*big end*

(This must be quadruple entendre by now!)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2006)

*Entrance*

(I'm sure it's all in the eye of the beholder...   )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2006)

windows


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

(Let's not go there again&#8230

doors


----------



## lurk (Feb 20, 2006)

casing

(the name for that trim that goes around a window)

Edit: or door ;-) as I was too slow


----------



## Qion (Feb 20, 2006)

hard drive 

(GAh I always want to say "harddrive" or "hardrive" but it's just not in all grammatical aptitude is it!??)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

floppy

(NOT what you're thinking, bbloke!)


----------



## pds (Feb 20, 2006)

dead


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2006)

parallel


----------



## ora (Feb 20, 2006)

asymmetry


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2006)

lop-sided

(I don't know what you mean, CQ...  ::angel:


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

wonky

(butter wouldn't melt&#8230


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (butter wouldn't melt)


  You know me well...

Wonky, eh?

*skewed*


----------



## lurk (Feb 20, 2006)

skewered


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2006)

roasted


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 20, 2006)

Toast


----------



## lurk (Feb 20, 2006)

Crumpet


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

totty


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 20, 2006)

tea


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

biscuits

(How very English!)


----------



## ora (Feb 20, 2006)

dunking


----------



## lurk (Feb 20, 2006)

doughnuts


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2006)

Homer


----------



## ora (Feb 20, 2006)

illiad


----------



## Qion (Feb 20, 2006)

Achilles


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 21, 2006)

arrow


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 21, 2006)

Robin Hood


----------



## Gig' (Feb 21, 2006)

bow


----------



## nervus (Feb 21, 2006)

reverence


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 21, 2006)

grovel


----------



## lurk (Feb 21, 2006)

prostrate


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 21, 2006)

prostate


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2006)

cancer


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 21, 2006)

Capricorn


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2006)

tropics


----------



## Qion (Feb 21, 2006)

topics


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 21, 2006)

palm trees


----------



## lurk (Feb 21, 2006)

coconuts


----------



## Qion (Feb 21, 2006)

cauliflower  

(I guess my "topics" post went unnoticed)


----------



## Snaffle (Feb 21, 2006)

white broccoli


----------



## lurk (Feb 21, 2006)

asparagus


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 21, 2006)

beurk

(thats french for yuck.. or ugly.. one of the two)


----------



## lurk (Feb 21, 2006)

yäk

(finnish for yuck pronounced as oo-ack)

// As a network geek I would have followed this with "syn ack" but hey it would be tacky to follow on my own word...


----------



## ora (Feb 22, 2006)

silence

//normal condition around (sober) finns , i have a bunch of Suomi mates and some of them are awful quiet, i wonder if they are plotting something


----------



## lauram (Feb 22, 2006)

rgb


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 22, 2006)

lab


----------



## bbloke (Feb 22, 2006)

coat


----------



## ora (Feb 22, 2006)

geek


----------



## bbloke (Feb 22, 2006)

intelligent


----------



## lurk (Feb 22, 2006)

sharp


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 22, 2006)

good-looking


----------



## bbloke (Feb 22, 2006)

temptress


----------



## ora (Feb 22, 2006)

Siren


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 22, 2006)

copper


----------



## bbloke (Feb 22, 2006)

pig


----------



## lurk (Feb 22, 2006)

pork shoulder and ham


----------



## ora (Feb 22, 2006)

Roasted 

(hey Lurk, no fair, that was two things  )


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2006)

lunch (for me here anyways )


----------



## lurk (Feb 22, 2006)

cards (what we play here at lunch)

(Ora that is not really two things, it is everyone's favorite meat in a can! SPAM!)


----------



## Snaffle (Feb 22, 2006)

Poker


----------



## Qion (Feb 22, 2006)

Joker 

(Btw, what does mitä mean Mr. Lurk?)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 22, 2006)

Batman

(By the way, the last time lurk replied after me, his word was "jerk," and this time he eludes to "spam!")


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 22, 2006)

Robin

(duh)


----------



## lurk (Feb 22, 2006)

sparrow

(Mitä? = Huh? , it made sence like 4 years ago, I guess I should update it sometime.)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Feb 22, 2006)

song.


----------



## ora (Feb 23, 2006)

book


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 23, 2006)

MacBook


----------



## bbloke (Feb 23, 2006)

professional


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 23, 2006)

lurk said:
			
		

> (Mitä? = Huh? , it made sence like 4 years ago, I guess I should update it sometime.)



So what does Mitä mean? And why can't it be long and interestingly Finnish like Uusiparvalniemi, the Finnish Curling Skip?



			
				bbloke said:
			
		

> professional



*Bodie*


----------



## bbloke (Feb 23, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> *Bodie*


I think I follow...  

*solicitor*


----------



## lurk (Feb 23, 2006)

> *CaptainQuark*So what does Mitä mean? And why can't it be long and interestingly Finnish like Uusiparvalniemi, the Finnish Curling Skip?



It means "What" literally, in the context of an answer to "What homeric epithet would you like to attach to your three eyed fish avatar?" it means "Wha? Huh? could you ask that again I wasn't paying attention?" 

I love listening to the American announcers butcher the finnish names at the olympics.  The get them wrong is such creative ways that I would never guess.  But it was still better when the Norwegians ran the winter games because they got rid of all the umlauts in names by mapping things like "ä" to "ae".  Interesting finnish names like "Häämäläinen" became the impossible "Haeaemaelaeinen".  

*solicitation*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 23, 2006)

lurk said:
			
		

> I love listening to the American announcers butcher the finnish names at the olympics.  The get them wrong is such creative ways that I would never guess.


Unfortunately, I don't derive any such enjoyment from hearing the British commentators do the same. I think it shows a remarkable lack of respect for anyone of any other nation, that they couldn't be bothered to track down a Finnish (for example) TV commentator in the Press Centre and ask what "those dotty things" over the "a" mean! 

The French are seen by the British as very arrogant. It probably has something to do with the fact that the British, typically, travel to a foreign country and expect everyone to speak English! They complain when the French, who let us not forget, was Britain's equal on the ol' Imperial Pecking Order, think that it's awfully rude of the British not even _to try_ to speak French! But if you try, even if you b@lls it up completely, they become friendly and helpful!



			
				lurk said:
			
		

> Interesting finnish names like "Häämäläinen" became the impossible "Haeaemaelaeinen".



Didn't Marja-Liisa Häämäläinen win Gold in 30km Cross-Country Skiing a few Olympics back?

And wouldn't you just *love* to see Finland and Sweden slogging it out for the Ice Hockey Gold!? Heja Tre Kronor!!

And didn't you just _leeeerv_ Jörn Donner's 80's ad for Clearasil: "Clearasil tar bort finnar &#8211; _men inte alla sorters Finnar!_"

Oh sh1t! I'm supposed to post an associated word : 

*prostitution*


----------



## pds (Feb 23, 2006)

pimping


----------



## lurk (Feb 23, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't derive any such enjoyment from hearing the British commentators do the same. I think it shows a remarkable lack of respect for anyone of any other nation, that they couldn't be bothered to track down a Finnish (for example) TV commentator in the Press Centre and ask what "those dotty things" over the "a" mean!


I could get fussy but no matter how hard they try they will mess it up.  One of my linguist friends explained it to me once that Finnish and English are almost as opposite as languages can be with regard to what aspects of the sound you make are important.  So an English/American monoglot is just doomed because they cannot even hear the difference between what they say and what the need to say.

To be fair it goes both ways, my Ph.D.-in-English-wielding-Finnish-born wife still gets tripped up on "mall" vs. "mole" after more than 10 years of living in the U.S.

So really my position in both directions is that the slight effort to try to get it right is appreciated and all anyone can expect, and then we can laugh at what was accidentally said.



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> And wouldn't you just *love* to see Finland and Sweden slogging it out for the Ice Hockey Gold!? Heja Tre Kronor!!



Ya, 'cept then the Finns would choke.  It is like a curse on the Finnish hockey team.  Although I still have fond memories of '95 when the Finns beat Sweden in Stockholm in the world championships and can still mostly sing the Swedish theme song the composed that year.  _Det glider in, det glider in..._

My word will be...

*John*


----------



## Qion (Feb 23, 2006)

*penis*


----------



## lurk (Feb 23, 2006)

Anatomy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2006)

terror


----------



## bbloke (Feb 24, 2006)

lol

*disgust*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> lol


Not really. During the war in Rhodesia there was a public information leaflet called _Anatomy of a Terror_, which contained some very nasty pictures of the things that the "brave freedom fighters" were doing to their own people  cutting off body parts and forcing wives and families to cook and eat them, beatings, torture, mutilation and murder.

*revulsion*


----------



## ora (Feb 24, 2006)

revolution

(appropriately to the previous posts, I'm reading a book on the Rwanda genocide by the Canadian General in charge of the UN forces there, a man full of revulsion and disgust... as well as disillusionment, anger with the UN etc etc)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 24, 2006)

*French*



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Not really. During the war in Rhodesia there was a public information leaflet called _Anatomy of a Terror_, which contained some very nasty pictures of the things that the "brave freedom fighters" were doing to their own people  cutting off body parts and forcing wives and families to cook and eat them, beatings, torture, mutilation and murder.


Understood, but it was the connection, at face value, between "anatomy" and "terror" that amused me!  The mind boggled!  I wondered: "Was there a particularly nasty anatomy or part of the anatomy you remembered seeing?"


----------



## pds (Feb 24, 2006)

bogus

with only small apologies to the French, but really what did it do for anyone?


----------



## lurk (Feb 24, 2006)

Wayne's World


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2006)

Schwing!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2006)

Zang!


----------



## lurk (Feb 24, 2006)

*Tang!* its what they drink in space!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2006)

pooty

(another word for "da 'tang".... the men will know what I'm talking about and the women will hate me for saying it.  I know it was bad, but it works! ::ha:

(and no, I don't think they drink THIS in space.. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2006)

Pookie

(Garfield's teddy &#8211;*we gotta get this away from the smut!)


----------



## pds (Feb 24, 2006)

Pokey

My mom's former pet dog.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 24, 2006)

Fruit machine

(Aussies call 'em pokies)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2006)

juicer

(There, is that less smutty?  Of course someone will find something risque to associate with it. )


----------



## lurk (Feb 24, 2006)

Veg-O-Matic

(If ya know what I mean.  Wink, wink, nudge, nudge  )

// Just for the record I don't know what I mean, I was just trying to nudge us back toward the gutter.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2006)

Vitameatavegamin

_*hic!*_


----------



## pds (Feb 25, 2006)

Babalooo!


----------



## pds (Feb 25, 2006)

Babalooo! 

(old guys )

Sorry for the double, my connection was wonky. But it works - Babaloo needs the echo.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2006)

bongos

(pds, you got some 'splainin' to dooo!!!! ::ha:


----------



## pds (Feb 25, 2006)

congas

ahh But Rickey!! 
We dough-nut speak English!


----------



## lurk (Feb 25, 2006)

Cuban


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2006)

exile

(Incidentally, my wife is Cuban )


----------



## pds (Feb 26, 2006)

refugee

(nix - you'll like this. I once told a Cuban - Uds los cubanos hablan muy rapidos. Me contestó - no es así, es que uds los gringos eschuchen muy lerdos.)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2006)

camp

(and LOL at your joke.. ::ha:


----------



## ora (Feb 26, 2006)

x-ray


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2006)

raygun


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 26, 2006)

Star Trek


----------



## ora (Feb 26, 2006)

(we are) Borg (resistance is futile!)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2006)

Cube


----------



## ora (Feb 26, 2006)

toaster


----------



## Cat (Feb 26, 2006)

coaster


----------



## Qion (Feb 26, 2006)

poster


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2006)

child


----------



## lurk (Feb 26, 2006)

weep

(This is what I did after the Finns proved my prediction that they would meet the swedes in the gold medal game and then... CHOKE!!!!)


----------



## ora (Feb 27, 2006)

oscars


----------



## bbloke (Feb 27, 2006)

grouch


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 27, 2006)

dustbin

(Mornin' all! What a CRACKER of a final! The Dream Final &#8211; Finland/Sweden &#8211; and the Dream Result &#8211; 2/3 and Sweden take the Gold! _Heja Tre Kronor!_ Our Office Manager is Finnish &#8211; I have already rubbed her nose in it!)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 27, 2006)

*trash*

Hi CQ!   

I was a bit surprised the Olympics were over already!  I need to pay more attention.   Still, only one medal for the UK...  Perhaps we don't need winter and summer Olympics, but "Windy-Rainy-and-Cloudy" Olympics?  We could events like waiting for buses in all weathers, "bracing" walks, talking about the weather with strangers, and seeing how far forwards you can lean into the wind before losing your balance.  I'm not sure how many takers we would have, but we might do a bit better!

Oh, and then there was the Rugby.  Was there a vet around to humanely put down the England team?     As for Wales versus Ireland, I have to admit we cheered on Ireland, although normally we'd cheer on any UK side, as a colleague was so militantly Welsh as to wish England harm at every stage, so we did it to spite them.


----------



## lurk (Feb 27, 2006)

Can


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 27, 2006)

kick


----------



## pds (Feb 27, 2006)

bucket


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 27, 2006)

brigade


----------



## pds (Feb 27, 2006)

Light


----------



## lurk (Feb 27, 2006)

Bulb


----------



## ora (Feb 27, 2006)

flower


----------



## pds (Feb 27, 2006)

hit-man

(because bulbs produce tulips - the Tudetski and the whole nine yards)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 27, 2006)

her


----------



## lurk (Feb 27, 2006)

his


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 27, 2006)

*3/2*

Heja Tre Kronor!


----------



## Qion (Feb 27, 2006)

lol...

*improper*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 27, 2006)

rulebreaker


----------



## Qion (Feb 27, 2006)

peace maker 

(Btw, what time is it in Sheffield?)


----------



## ora (Feb 27, 2006)

pace maker


----------



## lurk (Feb 27, 2006)

infarction


----------



## Qion (Feb 27, 2006)

conflation


----------



## lurk (Feb 28, 2006)

inflation


----------



## ora (Feb 28, 2006)

greenspan


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 28, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> (Btw, what time is it in Sheffield?)


About 1 hour later than where you are.

*outspan*


----------



## Qion (Feb 28, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> About 1 hour later than where you are.
> 
> *outspan*



Heh. Timezones are incredibly interesting... 

*comprehend*


----------



## ora (Feb 28, 2006)

apprehend


----------



## bbloke (Feb 28, 2006)

arrest


----------



## ora (Feb 28, 2006)

*relaxation* 

phonetically...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 28, 2006)

stress

(I do the one, but not the other. You guess which!)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 28, 2006)

*nerves*

Does it depend on the time of day (i.e. work or non-work), CQ?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 28, 2006)

*jangling*

I work in a high-stress, deadline-driven job and live with a mad Swede and 2 parrots &#8211; so in other words, all the time!


----------



## lurk (Feb 28, 2006)

change


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 28, 2006)

shrapnel


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 28, 2006)

gaza strip


----------



## bbloke (Feb 28, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> gaza strip


Reminds me of an awful joke I was once told...

Anyway...

*Golan Heights*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 28, 2006)

Moshe Dayan


----------



## bbloke (Feb 28, 2006)

Yom Kippur


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 28, 2006)

tank

(I was in Saudi Arabia &#8211; just a kid, mind you &#8211; during the '68 Arab/Israeli War. We were visiting Riyadh on business from Al Khobar on the Persian Gulf where we lived, and were staying in a hotel in the centre of the city. A captured Israeli tank was towed into the square in front of the hotel &#8211; stinking corpses and all &#8211;*and put on public display. That's all I remember about that trip to Riyadh &#8211; the STINK!)


----------



## Qion (Feb 28, 2006)

*stank*


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 28, 2006)

stench

(You know, I WAS going to say "new Intel Mac mini," but that would have been too many words )


----------



## lurk (Feb 28, 2006)

skunk


----------



## pds (Feb 28, 2006)

defeat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2006)

the feet


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 1, 2006)

toes


----------



## bbloke (Mar 1, 2006)

finger


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 1, 2006)

_Love is all around me_


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 1, 2006)

Bobo


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 1, 2006)

chimpanzee


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2006)

Bush? (He does look like a chimpanzee on all of his pictures )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 1, 2006)

@$$hole

(We're back to our favourite subject, I see!)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2006)

sphincter

(Yes, and that would be _Wayne's World!!! Party Time!!!  Excellent!!!_) ::ha::


----------



## bbloke (Mar 1, 2006)

Laxative

(Well, it was the more acceptable "pharmaceutical" to mention.   )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 1, 2006)

Turbolax

(Hmmm&#8230; MacOSX.com definitely needs a _Dumb & Dumbe_r *or* _Wayne's World_ kinda poll!)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2006)

prunes


----------



## bbloke (Mar 1, 2006)

Prude



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (Hmmm MacOSX.com definitely needs a _Dumb & Dumbe_r *or* _Wayne's World_ kinda poll!)


What did you have in mind?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 1, 2006)

*boring*



			
				bbloke said:
			
		

> What did you have in mind?



Something like THIS


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2006)

keynote

(particularly the one yesterday from Apple along with their products )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 1, 2006)

keyhole


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2006)

keystone


----------



## pds (Mar 1, 2006)

cops

hmm- is it obvious?


----------



## ora (Mar 1, 2006)

crooked


----------



## Qion (Mar 1, 2006)

legalities

(w00t 500 posts...)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2006)

totality


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 2, 2006)

infinity

(Mornin' all)


----------



## hennessymac (Mar 2, 2006)

beyond


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 2, 2006)

woody


----------



## pds (Mar 2, 2006)

boney


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 2, 2006)

M


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## bbloke (Mar 2, 2006)

vomit


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 2, 2006)

smiley


----------



## lurk (Mar 2, 2006)

grin


----------



## Qion (Mar 2, 2006)

smirk 

(I bet you guessed that response)


----------



## pds (Mar 3, 2006)

jerk


(got a lot of smirky jerks at WERK  )


----------



## ora (Mar 3, 2006)

chicken


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 3, 2006)

'flu


----------



## bbloke (Mar 3, 2006)

sneeze


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 3, 2006)

block


----------



## hennessymac (Mar 3, 2006)

head


----------



## lurk (Mar 3, 2006)

tail


----------



## Qion (Mar 3, 2006)

cat


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 3, 2006)

hat (Happy belated birthday Dr. Seuss!)


----------



## Qion (Mar 3, 2006)

London


----------



## ora (Mar 3, 2006)

grey


----------



## lurk (Mar 3, 2006)

blue


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 3, 2006)

green

(my favorite color )


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 3, 2006)

shuffle
(shuffle green..)


----------



## pds (Mar 5, 2006)

Buffalo


----------



## lurk (Mar 5, 2006)

soldier


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 5, 2006)

rasta


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 6, 2006)

pasta


----------



## ora (Mar 6, 2006)

noodle


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 6, 2006)

allergy


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 6, 2006)

histamine


----------



## bbloke (Mar 6, 2006)

loratadine


----------



## lurk (Mar 6, 2006)

Laura Dern 

/Does a proper noun count as a single word?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 6, 2006)

lurk said:
			
		

> /Does a proper noun count as a single word?


NO! You're disqualified from the game and banned from this thread for LIFE!  

 

*triceratops*


----------



## lurk (Mar 6, 2006)

t-rex

(So hows 'bout a hyphen then, Pthhhhhht!  )


----------



## Qion (Mar 6, 2006)

unnatural selection


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 6, 2006)

Windows


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 6, 2006)

Hitler.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 7, 2006)

Stalin


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 7, 2006)

stalled


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 7, 2006)

"motorstopp"

(Swedish, but I think you'll grasp its meaning&#8230


----------



## lurk (Mar 7, 2006)

farthinder 

/The favorite swedish word amongst the english speaking 6 to 8 year old set.
// If you don't get it read it out loud
/// If you still don't get it, I'm sorry
//// Just FYI it means speed bump


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 7, 2006)

farthing


----------



## ora (Mar 7, 2006)

quarter


----------



## Gig' (Mar 7, 2006)

coin


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 7, 2006)

change


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 7, 2006)

future


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 7, 2006)

lurk said:
			
		

> farthinder



Rats &#8211; I missed out there &#8211; I've always envisaged a cork up the arse when I think of that word! I also wanted to do the "infart" and "utfart" bits &#8211; not to mention that ol' German classic "rundfahrt" &#8211; just to keep the mood in a lavatorially foreign vein.

*timelessness*


----------



## Cat (Mar 7, 2006)

omnitemporality


----------



## Qion (Mar 7, 2006)

sleeping lucidity


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 7, 2006)

Silent Lucidity? 

(Oh no....I'm showing my glam-rock Queensryche days... )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 8, 2006)

Silent Night


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 8, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> (Oh no....I'm showing my glam-rock Queensryche days... )


You may, or may not, be pleased to know that Queensryche are considered to be rather *prog*, restoring your street cred! 

*late-night party*


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 8, 2006)

one night stand...


----------



## ora (Mar 8, 2006)

rude awakening


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 8, 2006)

hangover



> CQ, that's good to know, but when that song came out in the late-80s/early-90s, it seemed far from it.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 8, 2006)

cornice


----------



## lurk (Mar 8, 2006)

avalanche


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 8, 2006)

bergschrund


----------



## lurk (Mar 10, 2006)

ice


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2006)

fire


----------



## pds (Mar 10, 2006)

arrows


----------



## ora (Mar 10, 2006)

dots


----------



## lurk (Mar 10, 2006)

dashes


----------



## ora (Mar 10, 2006)

sprints


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 10, 2006)

cingulars


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 10, 2006)

verizons


----------



## pds (Mar 10, 2006)

chiselers

(sorry - just don't like verizon)


----------



## ora (Mar 11, 2006)

masons


----------



## northmendo.com (Mar 11, 2006)

Charlie


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 11, 2006)

Alpha


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 11, 2006)

processor

(I need to get myself a nice AlphaStation for my Linux setup, but they're still so expensive! )


----------



## Qion (Mar 11, 2006)

core


----------



## lurk (Mar 11, 2006)

Baltimore

//whose your friend...


----------



## pds (Mar 11, 2006)

Oriole


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 11, 2006)

Oreo


----------



## Qion (Mar 11, 2006)

cracker


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 11, 2006)

(not) hacker


----------



## northmendo.com (Mar 11, 2006)

wraper


----------



## Qion (Mar 12, 2006)

rapper

(not to be confused with _raper_)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2006)

wrapper?


----------



## ora (Mar 12, 2006)

shroud


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2006)

Turin


----------



## lurk (Mar 13, 2006)

Olympics  (reg TM) (C) (YMMV) (BYOB) (IANAL) (IIRC)


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 13, 2006)

Nike


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 13, 2006)

commercial


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 13, 2006)

Fast-Forward


----------



## ora (Mar 13, 2006)

Reverse gear


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 13, 2006)

Kriss Kross


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 13, 2006)

Kamper Kabin

(at KOA's, they spell everything with a "K")


----------



## lurk (Mar 13, 2006)

Camper van Beethoven


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 13, 2006)

Ludwig


----------



## ora (Mar 13, 2006)

earwig


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hedwig


----------



## lurk (Mar 13, 2006)

earwig

Edit:  Dangit, I got D.Q.ed Well I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Qion (Mar 13, 2006)

^.^ Dr. Qion says, "That's a repeat!" 

*Harry Potter*


----------



## pds (Mar 13, 2006)

phenomena


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2006)

phoneme


----------



## Cat (Mar 14, 2006)

morpheme


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 14, 2006)

monotreme


----------



## lurk (Mar 14, 2006)

echidna


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 14, 2006)

echinacea


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2006)

herbalism


----------



## lurk (Mar 14, 2006)

hedonism


----------



## Qion (Mar 14, 2006)

bot


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2006)

aim


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 17, 2006)

howitzer


----------



## ora (Mar 17, 2006)

[how-to]


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 17, 2006)

fly


----------



## lurk (Mar 17, 2006)

CFIT (Controlled Fight Into Terrain)


----------



## hennessymac (Mar 17, 2006)

is too tight


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 17, 2006)

saggy


----------



## lurk (Mar 17, 2006)

pert


----------



## ora (Mar 17, 2006)

uplifting


----------



## Gig' (Mar 17, 2006)

plastic surgery


----------



## lurk (Mar 17, 2006)

Huge tracts of land!


----------



## Qion (Mar 17, 2006)

farming


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 17, 2006)

red


----------



## ora (Mar 17, 2006)

mars


----------



## Qion (Mar 17, 2006)

bars

(Hmm... I wonder when this thread is eventually going to contain every word in the English language)


----------



## lurk (Mar 17, 2006)

ingots (doing my part to hit the more obscure ones)


----------



## ora (Mar 18, 2006)

smelting


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2006)

smelling


----------



## pds (Mar 18, 2006)

salts


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 18, 2006)

sea


----------



## Gig' (Mar 18, 2006)

weeds


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2006)

dandelion


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 18, 2006)

microsoft

(Like dandelions.. theirs a lot of it, and everyone hates it)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 18, 2006)

hemorrhoids


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2006)

discomfort


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 18, 2006)

adjust

(Oh, and have you seen simX's avatar? It took a second to get.. but it's pretty funny)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2006)

move


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 18, 2006)

motivate


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 18, 2006)

work


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 19, 2006)

play


----------



## Cat (Mar 19, 2006)

game


----------



## ora (Mar 19, 2006)

theory


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 19, 2006)

einstein


----------



## pds (Mar 19, 2006)

sherlock


----------



## Cat (Mar 19, 2006)

watson


----------



## ora (Mar 19, 2006)

sidekick


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin


----------



## lurk (Mar 19, 2006)

round


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 19, 2006)

William Howard Taft


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 19, 2006)

google

(I have no idea who that is.. my first instinct)


----------



## lurk (Mar 19, 2006)

link

(he has the honor of being the roundest and largest president of the US at 350 pounds)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 20, 2006)

sys


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2006)

op

(am I showing my BBS age yet? )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 20, 2006)

surgeon


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2006)

polka

(Weird Al, anyone?? )


----------



## lurk (Mar 20, 2006)

dot


----------



## ora (Mar 20, 2006)

matrix


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2006)

printer


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 20, 2006)

24


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 20, 2006)

Revolution Number 9

(The Beatles' White Album)


----------



## lurk (Mar 20, 2006)

Spinal Tap

(The corresponding Black Album)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 20, 2006)

Queen

(&#8230;who did a white one &#8211;*A Night at the Opera &#8211;*and a black one &#8211; A Day at the Races)


----------



## pds (Mar 20, 2006)

for a day


----------



## lurk (Mar 20, 2006)

3 dog night


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 21, 2006)

2 parrots


----------



## ora (Mar 21, 2006)

.....and a partridge in a pear tree!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 21, 2006)

ora said:
			
		

> partridge



family

(Showing my age again!)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 21, 2006)

godfather


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 21, 2006)

offer


----------



## lurk (Mar 21, 2006)

refusal


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 21, 2006)

horse


----------



## pds (Mar 21, 2006)

manure

(or its shorter equivalent)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 21, 2006)

GWBUSHDCHENEYCRICEDRUMSFELD
(That's one word, right?.......I guess that would constitute one big pile of shit)


----------



## Gig' (Mar 21, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:
			
		

> GWBUSHDCHENEYCRICEDRUMSFELD
> (That's one word, right?.......I guess that would constitute one big pile of shit)



Yes it does....

garbage 

(could do too ? and its in the dictionary...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 21, 2006)

Greta

(&#8230;as in Garbo, as in Australian slang for garbage)


----------



## lurk (Mar 21, 2006)

flick  (Like, I just caught the new Garbo Flick. -circa 1941)


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 21, 2006)

flicker


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 21, 2006)

Flickr


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 21, 2006)

Flicka

(My sister used to read these twee girly horsey books when she was a kid)


----------



## lurk (Mar 21, 2006)

*My Friend* (Flicka)

// The minutia filling my gourd surprises even myself, alas it has pushed out all the useful info.


----------



## Qion (Mar 21, 2006)

MySpace


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 22, 2006)

My Brain (Hurts)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 22, 2006)

mysql


----------



## ora (Mar 22, 2006)

open


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 22, 2006)

source


----------



## ora (Mar 22, 2006)

river


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 22, 2006)

yellow


----------



## bbloke (Mar 22, 2006)

snow


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 22, 2006)

eat


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 22, 2006)

this


----------



## Xlator (Mar 22, 2006)

Object-oriented programming.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 22, 2006)

top down stepwise refinement


----------



## lurk (Mar 22, 2006)

Buzzword Bingo!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 22, 2006)

bullsh1t


----------



## Qion (Mar 22, 2006)

innuendo


----------



## Xlator (Mar 23, 2006)

Random violence.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2006)

Xp


----------



## bbloke (Mar 23, 2006)

exasperate


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 23, 2006)

expatriate


----------



## lurk (Mar 23, 2006)

moving


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2006)

shaking


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 23, 2006)

possessed


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2006)

Poseidon


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 23, 2006)

adventure


----------



## Qion (Mar 23, 2006)

contention


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 23, 2006)

argument


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2006)

dispute


----------



## Qion (Mar 23, 2006)

ill-treatment


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2006)

ill-tempered

(just like those mutated sea bass... )


----------



## lurk (Mar 23, 2006)

license (to Ill!)


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 23, 2006)

James Bond

(Obviously.. )


----------



## lurk (Mar 23, 2006)

Shaken

(not stirred, by the missed Beasty Boys reference  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 24, 2006)

penny farthing


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 24, 2006)

Money-Penny


----------



## Cat (Mar 24, 2006)

2ct


----------



## lurk (Mar 24, 2006)

Fish

/ Today's word is brought to us by a silly surrealist joke.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 24, 2006)

chips


----------



## bbloke (Mar 24, 2006)

mushy

Hi all.  Soon be the weekend!


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 24, 2006)

overcooked

(an appellation that best describes traditional British cookery, no?)


----------



## lurk (Mar 24, 2006)

toad-in-the-hole

// The joys of British Cuisine


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 24, 2006)

bubble and squeak

(Not as bad a the Finnish, according to Jacques Chirac!)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 24, 2006)

bitch and moan

(which is what one does after sampling some bubble and squeak or turd in the hole, I reckon)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 24, 2006)

diarrhoea

(Probably more likely that just bitching and moaning!)

*Legalise cannabis YESTERDAY!* "Ya man!"


----------



## lurk (Mar 24, 2006)

Montezuma's Revenge

/ Ob-Finn: I cannot imagine how a culture that eats snails and frogs would have issues with blood pancakes


----------



## pds (Mar 24, 2006)

Dos Dedos

(ok - since you asked. It is the the Mexican remedy for amoebic disentery. Una cucharada de arena y dos dedos de tequila - a tablespoon of sand and a glass of tequila, the amoebas get snockered in your gut and kill each other by throwing rocks.)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 25, 2006)

two dildos

(an essential part of the enlightened woman's personal toolkit)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 25, 2006)

too much


(...information, especially for 8 in the morning here in Miami )


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 25, 2006)

overindulgence


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 25, 2006)

gluttony


----------



## Qion (Mar 25, 2006)

(the) Midwest 

(Woo... go fatness? Yeah!)


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 26, 2006)

chicago (sigh)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 26, 2006)

windy


----------



## lurk (Mar 26, 2006)

stormy


----------



## ora (Mar 26, 2006)

night


----------



## Qion (Mar 26, 2006)

fly


----------



## lurk (Mar 26, 2006)

buzz


----------



## Qion (Mar 26, 2006)

Aldrin


----------



## pds (Mar 26, 2006)

fly

(me to the moon... /cabaret voice)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 26, 2006)

lounge (act )


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 26, 2006)

lizard


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 27, 2006)

Leisure Suit Larry
(What a gr8 game that was)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 27, 2006)

condom


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 27, 2006)

plaid


----------



## ora (Mar 27, 2006)

tartan


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 27, 2006)

"Hoots, mon!"


----------



## lurk (Mar 27, 2006)

owls


----------



## Cat (Mar 27, 2006)

Wol


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 27, 2006)

eor


----------



## lurk (Mar 27, 2006)

xor


----------



## pds (Mar 27, 2006)

Scrabble&#8482;


----------



## lurk (Mar 27, 2006)

POPQUIZ (worth 128 pts.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 27, 2006)

prog metal


----------



## Cat (Mar 27, 2006)

Machinehead


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Machinima


----------



## pds (Mar 27, 2006)

Mack the Knife


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Macintosh


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 27, 2006)

raincoat


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 28, 2006)

dirty


----------



## ora (Mar 28, 2006)

street


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 28, 2006)

sesame


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 28, 2006)

Ernie


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 28, 2006)

rubber duckie!


----------



## ora (Mar 28, 2006)

bath


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 28, 2006)

rugby


----------



## ora (Mar 28, 2006)

mud


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 28, 2006)

tiger feet


----------



## lurk (Mar 28, 2006)

Stripes


----------



## pds (Mar 28, 2006)

_Stars_


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 28, 2006)

celebrities


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 28, 2006)

overpaid @$$holes!


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 28, 2006)

Micro$oft Execs


----------



## lurk (Mar 28, 2006)

*nervous* 

_you will ship longhorn when?_


----------



## pds (Mar 28, 2006)

fencer


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 28, 2006)

dealer


----------



## Cat (Mar 28, 2006)

cards


----------



## lurk (Mar 28, 2006)

Andys

(This only makes sense in light of today's  Bush admin changes.)


----------



## Qion (Mar 28, 2006)

frijoles


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 28, 2006)

holy


----------



## Qion (Mar 28, 2006)

santa


----------



## lurk (Mar 28, 2006)

Clara


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 29, 2006)

nun


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2006)

bread


----------



## ora (Mar 29, 2006)

cash


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 29, 2006)

tango


----------



## ora (Mar 29, 2006)

orange 

(or for a more brit-centric answer, "you've been.....")


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 29, 2006)

julius


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 29, 2006)

ora said:
			
		

> (or for a more brit-centric answer, "you've been.....")


fnar!

*augustus*


----------



## lurk (Mar 29, 2006)

Caesar


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 29, 2006)

salad


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 29, 2006)

dressing


----------



## ora (Mar 29, 2006)

table


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 29, 2006)

tennis


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2006)

shoes


----------



## Qion (Mar 29, 2006)

socks


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 29, 2006)

smelly


----------



## Qion (Mar 29, 2006)

boring


----------



## lurk (Mar 29, 2006)

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 30, 2006)

xxx


----------



## Cat (Mar 30, 2006)

pr0n


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 30, 2006)

(Personally, of course, I was thinking of _the booze_&#8230

*prion*


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2006)

muhhh


----------



## lurk (Mar 30, 2006)

Hummm...


----------



## ora (Mar 30, 2006)

Humvee


----------



## lurk (Mar 30, 2006)

Guzzler


----------



## ora (Mar 30, 2006)

Gizzard


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 30, 2006)

giblets


----------



## lurk (Mar 30, 2006)

fafblog!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 30, 2006)

geocities (teh graphics...)


----------



## lurk (Mar 30, 2006)

That could be an advertising pitch...

Fafblog, come for the cheezy graphics,
stay for the Dadaesque commentary!

ObWord: Anglefire


----------



## Qion (Mar 30, 2006)

Saint Michael

(teh _*archangel!!!*_)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 30, 2006)

Michael Jackson (although not much of a saint if you ask me )


----------



## ora (Mar 30, 2006)

White. No, sorry, black. Or maybe white after all.

On second thoughts I'll go with *Crazy*.


----------



## pds (Mar 31, 2006)

still


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2006)

water


----------



## Cat (Mar 31, 2006)

ice


----------



## ora (Mar 31, 2006)

nine


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 31, 2006)

revolution


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 31, 2006)

televised


----------



## Cat (Mar 31, 2006)

ad


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 31, 2006)

nauseam


----------



## lurk (Mar 31, 2006)

vomitorium


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 31, 2006)

bulimia


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 31, 2006)

skinny


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 31, 2006)

low-fat


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 31, 2006)

milk


----------



## Qion (Mar 31, 2006)

skim


----------



## modular (Mar 31, 2006)

water strider


----------



## lurk (Mar 31, 2006)

bug


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 31, 2006)

feature


----------



## Qion (Mar 31, 2006)

showcase


----------



## dormarth (Apr 2, 2006)

cinema


----------



## ora (Apr 2, 2006)

display


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 2, 2006)

LCD (It won't let me have that in caps without this following it for some reason.)


----------



## lurk (Apr 2, 2006)

Nixie Tube


----------



## ra3ndy (Apr 2, 2006)

geekware


----------



## pds (Apr 2, 2006)

Nixon Two


*****edit****
dang!
 haven't done that in a while.
 just ignore the post :-/


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 3, 2006)

(One Nixon was bad enough!)

pubic hair


----------



## bbloke (Apr 3, 2006)

Tsk tsk, lowering the tone, CQ?   

*Brazilian*


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 3, 2006)

football


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 3, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Tsk tsk,


1. You've gotta be a bit more of a regular around here before you can start ticking me off, Stranger 



			
				bbloke said:
			
		

> lowering the tone


2. The presidential link was clear enough, even for a Yorkshireman.



			
				bbloke said:
			
		

> *Brazilian*


3. And that's not continuing in the lowered tone?

Aussie Rules


----------



## ora (Apr 3, 2006)

Weird


----------



## ra3ndy (Apr 3, 2006)

Al


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 3, 2006)

yank


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 4, 2006)

junk


----------



## dormarth (Apr 4, 2006)

newspaper


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

screen


----------



## dormarth (Apr 4, 2006)

queen


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

abdicate!


----------



## dormarth (Apr 4, 2006)

please


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

lemon


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 4, 2006)

tree


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

death


----------



## ora (Apr 4, 2006)

scythe


----------



## dormarth (Apr 4, 2006)

curry


----------



## ora (Apr 4, 2006)

laksa

(scythe to curry??)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 4, 2006)

noodles

(scythe>curry. Whatsamatta? Can't grok the relationship?  Why, it's as obvious as the nose on my ass!)


----------



## ora (Apr 4, 2006)

Jazz

(My Groking skills are lacking, maybe i need some of that herbal remedy you are advertising in your sig to understand the connection)


----------



## dormarth (Apr 4, 2006)

saxaphone


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

Paxman


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 4, 2006)

horns

(Ora, this should help your grokking skills!)

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/1274/s8dq.png


----------



## lurk (Apr 4, 2006)

dilemma


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

dissection


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 4, 2006)

cadaver


----------



## lurk (Apr 4, 2006)

Dad

/morbid sad disgusting black humor, but I feel better for it
// No I don't
/// And Yep he is at the med school as we speak


----------



## Cat (Apr 4, 2006)

corpse

Edit: oops, ... ehm ... "Dad" ... ehm, *Fat*!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

Günther von Hagens


----------



## lurk (Apr 4, 2006)

Good *Häagen-Daz*


----------



## ra3ndy (Apr 4, 2006)

Redundancy

(hey, this is my 500th post! neat!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 4, 2006)

misery

(Congrats on the 500th)


----------



## lurk (Apr 4, 2006)

company


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 4, 2006)

bad


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 4, 2006)

breath

(peeyew!  Is that your breath or did ya fart?


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 4, 2006)

death

(If you can't tell the difference, I won't tell )


----------



## lurk (Apr 4, 2006)

birth

it all one in the same...


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 4, 2006)

taxes


----------



## lurk (Apr 4, 2006)

I love the *IRS*!!!

/really
//honest
///Please don't audit me...
////...pretty please...


----------



## pds (Apr 4, 2006)

delusion


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 4, 2006)

illusion


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 5, 2006)

optical


----------



## dormarth (Apr 5, 2006)

tinted


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

30%


----------



## dormarth (Apr 5, 2006)

vodka


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

weak


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2006)

wake


----------



## dormarth (Apr 5, 2006)

undertaker


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2006)

Grave


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

Mission Impossible


----------



## ora (Apr 5, 2006)

Scientology


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2006)

Minority report


----------



## ora (Apr 5, 2006)

calisthenics

(the computers in the movie version which required so much arm waving)


----------



## lurk (Apr 5, 2006)

heart rate


----------



## ora (Apr 5, 2006)

stress test


----------



## dormarth (Apr 5, 2006)

marriage


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2006)

exercise

(You know, I was going to change this seeing that a bunch of you already posted to the "calisthenics" post, but after much pondering plus the fact that I am married I think it fits with the above word. )


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2006)

Repetition


----------



## ora (Apr 5, 2006)

iteration


----------



## lurk (Apr 5, 2006)

spiral


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2006)

Slinky


----------



## DrEvil (Apr 5, 2006)

dress


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2006)

success


----------



## dormarth (Apr 5, 2006)

roxette


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2006)

backseat

(Cf. the lyrics of "Sleeping in my car")


----------



## dormarth (Apr 5, 2006)

(almost) unreal


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

fantasy


----------



## dormarth (Apr 5, 2006)

island


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2006)

Gilligan


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2006)

(the) Skipper (tooo...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

mud


----------



## pds (Apr 5, 2006)

clear


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

(Clear&#8230;? Mud&#8230;? Sounds like the&#8230

*Windoze manual*


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2006)

automatic


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

Honda


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2006)

Moto Guzzi


----------



## pds (Apr 5, 2006)

Quadrophenia


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

monaural


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2006)

monocle


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

clavicle


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2006)

Clavinet


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2006)

clavichord


----------



## lurk (Apr 5, 2006)

corduroy


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 5, 2006)

kindergarden


----------



## Cat (Apr 6, 2006)

Crèche


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 6, 2006)

voilà


----------



## dormarth (Apr 6, 2006)

tuba


----------



## ora (Apr 6, 2006)

tuber


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 6, 2006)

spud


----------



## Cat (Apr 6, 2006)

Pota{h|y}to


----------



## dormarth (Apr 6, 2006)

chips


----------



## Cat (Apr 6, 2006)

fish


----------



## dormarth (Apr 6, 2006)

vinegar


----------



## ora (Apr 6, 2006)

oil


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 6, 2006)

blood


----------



## dormarth (Apr 6, 2006)

vampyre


----------



## ora (Apr 6, 2006)

pyrrhic


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 6, 2006)

costly


----------



## ra3ndy (Apr 6, 2006)

Anime


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 6, 2006)

Manga


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 6, 2006)

Mangos


----------



## pds (Apr 6, 2006)

handle

(In spanish: mango means handle - it's where the man goes )


----------



## dormarth (Apr 7, 2006)

door


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 7, 2006)

catflap


----------



## dormarth (Apr 7, 2006)

claws


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 7, 2006)

hammer


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 7, 2006)

sickle


----------



## dormarth (Apr 7, 2006)

death


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 7, 2006)

metal


----------



## dormarth (Apr 7, 2006)

Jazz


----------



## Qion (Apr 7, 2006)

Jasmine


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 7, 2006)

fragrant


----------



## ora (Apr 7, 2006)

rice


----------



## lurk (Apr 7, 2006)

ricer


----------



## ora (Apr 8, 2006)

squish


----------



## dormarth (Apr 8, 2006)

fly


----------



## ora (Apr 8, 2006)

fishing


----------



## dormarth (Apr 8, 2006)

trout


----------



## Cat (Apr 8, 2006)

sprout


----------



## Qion (Apr 8, 2006)

gout


----------



## dormarth (Apr 8, 2006)

bandage


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 8, 2006)

band aid


----------



## Qion (Apr 8, 2006)

blood


----------



## minckster (Apr 8, 2006)

Crip


----------



## tumbleguts (Apr 8, 2006)

euthanasia


----------



## lurk (Apr 8, 2006)

*youth* ( in asia)


----------



## Qion (Apr 8, 2006)

Youth of the Nation (When P.O.D. was still cool)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 9, 2006)

poets of the fall

i have that song, and it rocks.


----------



## tumbleguts (Apr 9, 2006)

knights of the night...


----------



## sirstaunch (Apr 9, 2006)

daylight time

1357 pages, anyone writing a story out of this?


----------



## pds (Apr 9, 2006)

savings


----------



## Qion (Apr 9, 2006)

bond


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 9, 2006)

spy


----------



## lurk (Apr 9, 2006)

satellite


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 10, 2006)

moon.


----------



## pds (Apr 10, 2006)

stars


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 10, 2006)

constellations


----------



## dormarth (Apr 10, 2006)

enterprise


----------



## pds (Apr 10, 2006)

intelligent life


----------



## pds (Apr 10, 2006)

none here


re double post - I couldn't resist


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 10, 2006)

pas ici


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2006)

Not Invented Here


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 10, 2006)

Gates


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 10, 2006)

You just *had* to raise that evil on a Monday morning, didn't you?

5-bar


----------



## pds (Apr 10, 2006)

Mars bar


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2006)

sickly


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 10, 2006)

sticky


----------



## bbloke (Apr 10, 2006)

fingers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 10, 2006)

light


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2006)

speed


----------



## dormarth (Apr 10, 2006)

black


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 10, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> light


(Difference between "light" and "hard"? You CAN get to sleep with a light on! ::ha:: )

*metal*


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2006)

crystalline


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 10, 2006)

thin line


----------



## pds (Apr 10, 2006)

love and hate


----------



## dormarth (Apr 10, 2006)

(in)sanity


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2006)

Haxies


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 10, 2006)

fruitmenu


----------



## lurk (Apr 10, 2006)

*Fruit Salad*

Yummy yummy...

Now that damn song is stuck in my head!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 10, 2006)

lurk said:
			
		

> Yummy yummy...


"yummy,
I've got love in my tummy"

(Doubtless a perfectly innocent song title in the early 60s, but nowadays, in this more enlightened age, it conjures up mental pictures that)

*Fruit Pastilles*


----------



## lurk (Apr 10, 2006)

Somehow, I don't think it was innocent then.  I think we are just dumbing things down more these days.  In the old days you had to be bright enough to pick up on the double entendre and subtle allusions.  People are just to lazy today.

I remember how I was shocked once to hear someone tell me that Rick and Ilsa had hooked up in Casa Blanka.  I didn't pick up on that in the version I saw as a child, but yep the 30 something  me can see it plain as day.

And to keep steering us toward the gutter, the word is...
*pasties*


----------



## Qion (Apr 10, 2006)

pastels


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 10, 2006)

color


----------



## lurk (Apr 10, 2006)

purple


----------



## Qion (Apr 10, 2006)

Barney


----------



## ora (Apr 11, 2006)

Evil! (who else used to play Barney Carnage?)


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 11, 2006)

Disney


----------



## dormarth (Apr 11, 2006)

roadrunner


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 11, 2006)

meemee


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 11, 2006)

Mini Me


----------



## bbloke (Apr 11, 2006)

sharks

(...and, yup, I used to play Barney Carnage too!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 11, 2006)

*Sheffield* (Sharks &#8211; basketball team)

(Barney Carnage&#8230;? I once had a screensaver called Barney Blaster, in which one had a variety of weaponry with which to do horrible things to Barney. Same thing?)


----------



## bbloke (Apr 11, 2006)

*Kelham Island* (http://www.kelhambrewery.co.uk/) 



As for Barney, Barney Blaster and Barney Carnage were two different, although similar, things.

Barney Blaster was a screensaver and can still be found at:

http://www.screensavergallery.com/Cool/

and

http://www.pure-mac.com/screensaver.html


Barney Carnage was an arcade game, and can be found at:

http://www.electric-games.com/mac-games/b/mac-barneycarnage.html


----------



## dormarth (Apr 11, 2006)

vodka


----------



## lurk (Apr 11, 2006)

regrets

/ All I have from Petrazavodsk is some fuzzy memories, pictures and at the time some nasty bruises.


----------



## ora (Apr 11, 2006)

mistakes

(glad others used to enjoy killing the satanic purple one as much as I did!  )


----------



## dormarth (Apr 11, 2006)

ultravox


----------



## bbloke (Apr 11, 2006)

Vienna


----------



## ora (Apr 11, 2006)

Cakes


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 11, 2006)

Marie Antoinette (allegedly)


----------



## lurk (Apr 11, 2006)

headless


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2006)

horseman


----------



## Qion (Apr 11, 2006)

*HORSE!!!!!!! *


----------



## ora (Apr 11, 2006)

polo


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2006)

Segway 


(Love ya WOZ!! )


----------



## Qion (Apr 11, 2006)

piano


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2006)

forte


----------



## lurk (Apr 11, 2006)

forty


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 11, 2006)

fifty


----------



## lurk (Apr 11, 2006)

*sixty*

Do I hear seventy?  Seventy?


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2006)

ebay?


----------



## Qion (Apr 11, 2006)

rip-offs 

(I quit my eBay career after almost being sued by some ignoramus that didn't read my product description correctly before buying)


----------



## dormarth (Apr 12, 2006)

United Kingdom


----------



## ora (Apr 12, 2006)

Tea

(come on, its not that much of a rip-off in the UK, unless you know something I don't...)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2006)

*coffee*

(Having grown up abroad, I just don't understand this British obsession with tea!)


----------



## ora (Apr 12, 2006)

hourly

(about how often I need coffee this week. Also, I grew up in the UK and barely ever drink tea, still it has to count as a national obsession)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2006)

intravenous drip

(the only way I can get enough caffeine into my system to keep me going!)


----------



## dormarth (Apr 12, 2006)

morphine


----------



## bbloke (Apr 12, 2006)

heroin


----------



## dormarth (Apr 12, 2006)

chic


----------



## ora (Apr 12, 2006)

zee french


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2006)

La Marseillaise


----------



## dormarth (Apr 12, 2006)

riots


----------



## bbloke (Apr 12, 2006)

strikes


----------



## dormarth (Apr 12, 2006)

baseball bat


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2006)

car thief


----------



## dormarth (Apr 12, 2006)

chav


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2006)

(&#8230;so all chavs are car thieves&#8230;? )

Burberry


----------



## bbloke (Apr 12, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (&#8230;so all chavs are car thieves&#8230;? )


No, they're probably too busy setting fire to things or hanging around street corners in numbers of about 50.  Mind you, I wish someone would take their modded Fords and Peugeots and whatever away from them!   

Errr...

*cap*


----------



## dormarth (Apr 12, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (so all chavs are car thieves? )
> 
> Burberry



Just most of them


----------



## dormarth (Apr 12, 2006)

fly fisher


----------



## lurk (Apr 12, 2006)

Fisher King


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

Fisher Price


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2006)

parrots

(My two just LUUURVE second-hand Fisher-Price toys. Shred and mangle them in no time flat!)


----------



## redMstudio (Apr 12, 2006)

Milton


----------



## redMstudio (Apr 12, 2006)

Y2k


----------



## pds (Apr 12, 2006)

New York

(Milton is my home town and y2k looks like York - kinda )


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 12, 2006)

Manhattan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 12, 2006)

my aunt 
(thats where she lives)


----------



## Qion (Apr 12, 2006)

ant

(Ahem. Posted for Manhattan orginally... I was thinking more along the lines of "steak sandwhich")


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

magnifying glass

( yup )


----------



## lurk (Apr 12, 2006)

sizzle


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 12, 2006)

bacon

(That game - exactly what I was thinking about)


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 12, 2006)

lettuce


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2006)

water


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 13, 2006)

cress


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2006)

sorrel 

(out walking in the woods as a kid i used to snack on wood sorrel, a very pleasant and tangy bit of natural bounty)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 13, 2006)

botanic


----------



## dormarth (Apr 13, 2006)

chemicals


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

biohazard


----------



## dormarth (Apr 13, 2006)

kebabs


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 13, 2006)

botulism


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2006)

Botox!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 13, 2006)

facial paralysis


----------



## dormarth (Apr 13, 2006)

trout pout


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2006)

kissing gourami


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 13, 2006)

origami


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2006)

scoble


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 13, 2006)

scabies


----------



## dormarth (Apr 13, 2006)

dewsbury (small town in West Yorkshire)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 13, 2006)

Wakefield

(Near Dewsbury &#8211; I have to go there tonight)


----------



## lurk (Apr 13, 2006)

Wake Hopping


----------



## dormarth (Apr 13, 2006)

Im there at the moment 

slappers - aka Wakey Lasses


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 13, 2006)

scrubbers


----------



## Jurgen (Apr 13, 2006)

rubbers


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2006)

erasers

(scoble-->scabies, classic! Almost tempted to go post that on his blog, but would just be accused of Microsoft-bashing!)


----------



## Jurgen (Apr 13, 2006)

assassins


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

ninjas


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2006)

Shinobi


----------



## lurk (Apr 13, 2006)

Mobius

// Any one else remember that old ninja game by Origin Systems?


----------



## Qion (Apr 13, 2006)

Rex


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 13, 2006)

Durex
(Although, I prefer Kimono Microthins)


----------



## Veljo (Apr 13, 2006)

toilet


----------



## dormarth (Apr 14, 2006)

bogroll


----------



## Qion (Apr 14, 2006)

(excuse me?) 

unintelligible


----------



## ra3ndy (Apr 14, 2006)

l33t


----------



## dormarth (Apr 14, 2006)

speak


----------



## bbloke (Apr 14, 2006)

communicate

(Qion: "bog roll" is UK slang for toilet paper.  )


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 14, 2006)

censor


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 14, 2006)

google.cn

(search tiananmen square on google images, then google.cn images, big difference)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 14, 2006)

sell out


----------



## Qion (Apr 15, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> (Qion: "bog roll" is UK slang for toilet paper.  )



Aha! . 

iPod


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 15, 2006)

Cephalopod (I'll bet Apple's branding folks wouldn't like that association, but that's what springs to my mind  )


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2006)

black


----------



## dormarth (Apr 15, 2006)

magic


----------



## Qion (Apr 15, 2006)

tragic


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2006)

circumstances


----------



## fuzz (Apr 15, 2006)

evidence


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2006)

incriminating


----------



## Jurgen (Apr 15, 2006)

criminal


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2006)

justice


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 16, 2006)

liberty


----------



## Qion (Apr 16, 2006)

Stars and Stripes


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 16, 2006)

colors


----------



## Qion (Apr 16, 2006)

spectrum


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 16, 2006)

color picker


----------



## lurk (Apr 16, 2006)

nose picker


----------



## Qion (Apr 16, 2006)

children

(This marks exactly 11,000 replies to this thread!)


----------



## dormarth (Apr 17, 2006)

screaming


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 17, 2006)

Banshees


----------



## Iuis (Apr 17, 2006)

Pleasure


----------



## Jurgen (Apr 17, 2006)

necrophilia


----------



## Qion (Apr 17, 2006)

kink


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 17, 2006)

fetish


----------



## Qion (Apr 17, 2006)

feet 

(The reason a lot of people have a foot fetish is that in the brain's map of the body, the sector devoted -in part- to controlling the feet is right beside the sector devoted to controlling the genitalia. That is... if you don't believe in a holistic brain.)


----------



## amrcnidt961 (Apr 17, 2006)

meters


----------



## dormarth (Apr 18, 2006)

electric


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 18, 2006)

avenue


----------



## dormarth (Apr 18, 2006)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 18, 2006)

Nevsky Prospekt


----------



## dormarth (Apr 18, 2006)

wodka


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 18, 2006)

Wyborowa


----------



## dormarth (Apr 18, 2006)

Stolly & Coke


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 19, 2006)

vodka and prune juice
(it's called a "pile driver")


----------



## lurk (Apr 19, 2006)

<deleted> 

/ was late move along nothing to see here...


----------



## dormarth (Apr 20, 2006)

police


----------



## pds (Apr 20, 2006)

state


----------



## dormarth (Apr 20, 2006)

tony blair


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 20, 2006)

G.W.Bush lap dog


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

well trodden ground


----------



## Qion (Apr 20, 2006)

explosion


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 20, 2006)

flatulence


----------



## Qion (Apr 20, 2006)

deconstruction


----------



## dormarth (Apr 21, 2006)

Mfi


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 21, 2006)

Ikea


----------



## Qion (Apr 21, 2006)

Nokia


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 21, 2006)

Valmet


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 21, 2006)

vomit


----------



## dormarth (Apr 21, 2006)

mushrooms


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 21, 2006)

onions


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 21, 2006)

lox
(......and eggs with sauteed mushrooms and onions, and a toasted bagel or two; breakfast coming up, soon.....woohoo, I can hardly wait!)


----------



## lurk (Apr 21, 2006)

*rocket fuel *

// Alice to da moon!!!


----------



## dormarth (Apr 21, 2006)

hot lava java


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 21, 2006)

Wired!!!!!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 21, 2006)

pulled


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 21, 2006)

pushed


----------



## lurk (Apr 21, 2006)

popped


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 21, 2006)

pills


----------



## Qion (Apr 21, 2006)

X


----------



## lurk (Apr 21, 2006)

Mac OS X


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 21, 2006)

Darwin


----------



## pds (Apr 22, 2006)

Galapagos


----------



## Qion (Apr 22, 2006)

islands


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 22, 2006)

Lost


(Yes, I'm addicted.. )


----------



## dormarth (Apr 22, 2006)

found


----------



## Qion (Apr 22, 2006)

beheld


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 22, 2006)

behead


----------



## dormarth (Apr 22, 2006)

iraq


----------



## Qion (Apr 22, 2006)

stereotyping


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 22, 2006)

High school


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 23, 2006)

spirit

(and no, I wasn't that spirited about high school either....I was one of the outcasts )


----------



## Qion (Apr 23, 2006)

pride


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 23, 2006)

prejudice


----------



## dormarth (Apr 24, 2006)

Robert D'Darcy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 24, 2006)

threadkiller


----------



## dormarth (Apr 24, 2006)

w00t


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 24, 2006)

WD40
(Dunno if it's available in the UK; it's a fairly respectable sexual lubricant..........if you're drunk.  Available at your local hardware store.


----------



## dormarth (Apr 24, 2006)

bbq

(I once started a BBQ with WD40 incase your wondering the link, yes I was pretty drunk at the time )


----------



## Qion (Apr 24, 2006)

Bacon, Lettuce, and Tomato 

(I don't think a lot of people realize what BLT stands for before they order it, then when it comes, they're all surprised to see a very mediocre and meat deprived sandwich sitting in front of them.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 25, 2006)

lunch

(Here's one for the foreigners [amongst whose numbers I count myself, despite the fact that I was born in the UK and live in that country now]: the British, for some reason, don't do *breakfast*, *lunch* and *dinner*, but *breakfast*, *dinner* and *tea*. Late at night, one might also have supper. Never quite worked that one out and still get confused! And it seems to be a class thing&#8230


----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2006)

liquid



			
				CaptainQuark...the British said:
			
		

> breakfast[/B], *lunch* and *dinner*, but *breakfast*, *dinner* and *tea*. Late at night, one might also have supper. Never quite worked that one out and still get confused! And it seems to be a class thing)



The breakfast/dinenr/tea thing is more northern/working class thing as i understand it, as a soft southerner i always had lunch and dinner, nor dinner and tea.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 25, 2006)

urine


----------



## dormarth (Apr 25, 2006)

red bull


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 25, 2006)

Piss-In-The-Snow
(1 oz vodka, 2 oz Peppermint Schnapps, 1 can Mountain Dew, crushed ice)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh, shit!!!
Just disregard this.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 25, 2006)

Oops!  Pardon me.  Unintentional duplicate post......I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## dormarth (Apr 25, 2006)

Jolt Cola



			
				Mobius Rex said:
			
		

> Piss-In-The-Snow
> (1 oz vodka, 2 oz Peppermint Schnapps, 1 can Mountain Dew, crushed ice)



That sounds really nice, just a shame you can't get MD over here any more


----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2006)

intravenous caffeine


----------



## dormarth (Apr 25, 2006)

heaven


----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2006)

overrated 

(ps- dormarth, glad to see a fellow caffeinaholic!)


----------



## Qion (Apr 25, 2006)

*television!!!*

(Oh yes, and by the way, a recent medical study concludes that sleep is a result of caffenine deficiency. Go us!)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 25, 2006)

wasteland


----------



## lurk (Apr 25, 2006)

teenage


----------



## Qion (Apr 25, 2006)

dirtbag


----------



## dormarth (Apr 26, 2006)

kicks


----------



## Qion (Apr 26, 2006)

sand


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 26, 2006)

Castle


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 27, 2006)

siege


----------



## dormarth (Apr 27, 2006)

oil


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2006)

20w50


----------



## dormarth (Apr 27, 2006)

turbocharger


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2006)

exhaust fumes


----------



## dormarth (Apr 27, 2006)

suicide


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2006)

"&#8230;is painless"


----------



## bbloke (Apr 27, 2006)

M*a*s*h

Edit: Nuts, it keeps stopping me from using all caps...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2006)

p*o*t*a*t*o


----------



## dormarth (Apr 27, 2006)

tattie


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2006)

neeps

(Hoots, Mon!)


----------



## dormarth (Apr 27, 2006)

haggi


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2006)

sloggi


----------



## dormarth (Apr 27, 2006)

sofa


----------



## ora (Apr 27, 2006)

surfing


----------



## dormarth (Apr 27, 2006)

usa


----------



## Cat (Apr 27, 2006)

usb


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2006)

scsi


----------



## ora (Apr 27, 2006)

chain


----------



## dormarth (Apr 27, 2006)

gang


----------



## ora (Apr 27, 2006)

signs


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2006)

warning


----------



## dormarth (Apr 27, 2006)

hihg voltage


----------



## bbloke (Apr 27, 2006)

kilovolt


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 27, 2006)

megabit


----------



## dormarth (Apr 27, 2006)

megabyte


----------



## ora (Apr 28, 2006)

tiny


----------



## pds (Apr 28, 2006)

url


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 28, 2006)

urn


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 28, 2006)

burial


----------



## ora (Apr 28, 2006)

mail

(the old mail system macosx.com mail accounts used  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 28, 2006)

chain


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 28, 2006)

letter


----------



## pds (Apr 29, 2006)

red


----------



## Qion (Apr 29, 2006)

blue


----------



## pds (Apr 29, 2006)

blood


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 29, 2006)

vampire


----------



## Qion (Apr 29, 2006)

werewolf


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2006)

london


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 29, 2006)

tube


----------



## lurk (Apr 29, 2006)

socks


----------



## pds (Apr 30, 2006)

First Cat


----------



## Qion (Apr 30, 2006)

crabs


----------



## dormarth (Apr 30, 2006)

itchy


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 30, 2006)

poison ivy


----------



## lurk (Apr 30, 2006)

twines


----------



## ora (May 2, 2006)

twins


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 2, 2006)

gemini

(Mornin' all)


----------



## ora (May 2, 2006)

[skeptic]*hokum*[/skeptic]


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 2, 2006)

pokemon


----------



## bbloke (May 2, 2006)

Digimon


----------



## ora (May 2, 2006)

Digital Divide  (buzzword at work)


----------



## Mobius Rex (May 2, 2006)

River Styx


----------



## pds (May 2, 2006)

Tree (plus tree equals sticks  ::ha::  )


----------



## ora (May 2, 2006)

odd (well, he is  )


----------



## bbloke (May 2, 2006)

couple


----------



## ora (May 2, 2006)

couplet


----------



## Mobius Rex (May 2, 2006)

nymphet


----------



## Qion (May 2, 2006)

nympho


----------



## bbloke (May 2, 2006)

frigid


----------



## Mobius Rex (May 2, 2006)

antithesis


----------



## Qion (May 2, 2006)

superimposed


----------



## dormarth (May 3, 2006)

logo


----------



## lurk (May 3, 2006)

turtle


----------



## lurk (May 3, 2006)

turtle

Edit: Odd is there an echo in here?


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 3, 2006)

tortoise


----------



## Gig' (May 3, 2006)

Turquoise


----------



## bbloke (May 3, 2006)

Iroquois


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 3, 2006)

Zulu


----------



## Cat (May 3, 2006)

Civ


----------



## pds (May 4, 2006)

Western


----------



## nixgeek (May 4, 2006)

Eastern


----------



## lurk (May 4, 2006)

Oriental

/Now you say Occidental
// Po-tay-to, po-ta-to, to-may-to,  to-ma-to - Lets call the whole thing off!
/// I haven't been drinking, honest. That may be the problem...


----------



## pds (May 4, 2006)

ebriated 

(opposite of inebriated?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 4, 2006)

engruntled

(opposite of disgruntled?)


----------



## lurk (May 4, 2006)

Wankel Rotary Engine


----------



## pds (May 4, 2006)

unembarassed


----------



## dormarth (May 5, 2006)

drunken


----------



## ora (May 5, 2006)

me (last night)


----------



## Qion (May 5, 2006)

(qué) barbaridad


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2006)

*Conan* (the Barbarian.....except now he's the GAH-VAH-NAI-TAH!! )


----------



## pds (May 6, 2006)

late-night tv


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2006)

insomnia


----------



## Qion (May 6, 2006)

*sleep* (a side-effect of caffeine deprivation)


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2006)

*desire* (sleep is something I desire since the day I had kids... )


----------



## dormarth (May 7, 2006)

spare time (something I have not had since I started my own company)


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2006)

*spare tire*

(something unrelated to the parenthetical comments to prevent us from making the parenthetical comments )


----------



## pds (May 7, 2006)

flab


----------



## Qion (May 7, 2006)

*Chuck Norris* (You cannot stop the now obligatory act of parenthetically commenting after such a long while of doing so!)


----------



## JetwingX (May 7, 2006)

90's


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2006)

intarweb


----------



## lurk (May 7, 2006)

The internet*s*


----------



## Qion (May 7, 2006)

Futurama (Will you please install the intarwebs on my hard disk cdrom tray?)


----------



## dormarth (May 8, 2006)

nibbling


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2006)

byting


----------



## Qion (May 8, 2006)

megabyte (me)


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2006)

megabit (did it hurt? )


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 9, 2006)

megalith

(Daa, daa, daa&#8230; DA DAAAAH!)


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2006)

monolith (located on Io, FAAAAAR away from Uranus...THANK GOD! )


----------



## bbloke (May 9, 2006)

*kernel*

(Sorry...  But, hey, at least I kept away from references to "rings."  ::angel:


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2006)

*Sanders* (It's lunchtime and I'm hungry fro KFC! )


----------



## pds (May 9, 2006)

Sanders 


***edit***
What can I say - great minds think alike


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2006)

synchronize


----------



## pds (May 9, 2006)

watches


----------



## bbloke (May 9, 2006)

witches


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 9, 2006)

hunters


----------



## pds (May 9, 2006)

warlocks


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 9, 2006)

b0ll0cks

::ha::  OK, OK, we've been skirting around this one for a while now, so I just decided to come out and say it!

 

*Moderator!*


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2006)

*moderation* (kind of an oxymoron for a moderator sometimes, no?? )


----------



## bbloke (May 9, 2006)

*everything*


Nurse!  CQ's acting odd again!


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 9, 2006)

tutti

(So what is it you're saying, Nixgeek &#8211; that our esteemed moderators are morons&#8230;?)


----------



## Cat (May 9, 2006)

frutti


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2006)

fresh

(Actually, no.  I only said _a_ moderator.  _You _applied it to those here....I would _never _do such a thing _<place smiley for kissing butt here >_)


----------



## Qion (May 9, 2006)

paella 

(You know, I had no idea the word "bollocks" even existed. You Europeans and your bogroll slang... hmph. ¿Lo es todo necesario realmente?)


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2006)

_*hambre!!*_

(_TENGO MUCHO HAMBRE!!!!_ <sob>)


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 9, 2006)

*Hamba gahle*

(Just posted on the "Spanish thread" thread and got into a multi-lingual frame of mind. And OF COURSE our moderators aren't morons!  And yes, the British, especially, do like their witticisms in a bodypart-cum-lavatorial vein.)


----------



## dormarth (May 10, 2006)

confused


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 10, 2006)

*dazed*

("Hamba gahle"="Go well" in Zulu, meaning "Good bye" to someone who is leaving. The proper response is "Sala gahle", meaning "Stay well".)


----------



## bbloke (May 10, 2006)

*dazzled*


----------



## nixgeek (May 10, 2006)

frazzled


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 10, 2006)

fazed


----------



## Qion (May 10, 2006)

glazed


----------



## easterhay (May 10, 2006)

windows


----------



## Iuis (May 10, 2006)

viruses


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 11, 2006)

NetSky

(The one that hits our webservers most often &#8211;*and then dies an immediate, horrible death!)


----------



## dormarth (May 11, 2006)

ILoveYou


----------



## lurk (May 11, 2006)

long time!


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 11, 2006)

Saigon


----------



## nixgeek (May 11, 2006)

*Kick* (talk about an old band that I haven't heard about in years....one hit wonder? )


----------



## easterhay (May 11, 2006)

start


----------



## dormarth (May 11, 2006)

mail order bride


----------



## nixgeek (May 11, 2006)

*mob* (the people responsible for the above when you take the first letter from each of those words)


----------



## lurk (May 11, 2006)

Cement Loafers


----------



## pds (May 11, 2006)

slip-on


----------



## Qion (May 11, 2006)

dress


----------



## ora (May 12, 2006)

uniform


----------



## lurk (May 12, 2006)

monkey suit


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 12, 2006)

work


----------



## pds (May 12, 2006)

related


----------



## Qion (May 13, 2006)

likable


----------



## dormarth (May 14, 2006)

cute


----------



## Qion (May 14, 2006)

girlfriend


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 14, 2006)

baggage


----------



## Satcomer (May 14, 2006)

lost


----------



## nixgeek (May 14, 2006)

Hanso 

(Yes, I'm hooked.. )


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 14, 2006)

homestarrunner


----------



## easterhay (May 14, 2006)

mad


----------



## dormarth (May 15, 2006)

overrated


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 15, 2006)

overegged


----------



## nixgeek (May 15, 2006)

over-easy


----------



## Snaffle (May 15, 2006)

Eggs.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 15, 2006)

_huevos_


----------



## lurk (May 15, 2006)

Rock Mountain Oysters


----------



## Snaffle (May 15, 2006)

Seafood


----------



## ra3ndy (May 15, 2006)

lobster


----------



## Cat (May 15, 2006)

shrimp


----------



## ora (May 15, 2006)

squirt


----------



## Qion (May 15, 2006)

*genteel*

"That gentleman from London is most genteel as he genteelly eats his dinner with a 2 foot spoon made of pure gold!"


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 16, 2006)

gentile


----------



## nixgeek (May 16, 2006)

gently


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 16, 2006)

pussy-footing


----------



## lurk (May 16, 2006)

Puss-in-boots

/ Re: the previous page, rocky mountain oysters are not of the sea...
// But your friends won't let you know that until you have tried them ;-)


----------



## nixgeek (May 16, 2006)

pus 

(And how I wish I could have replied to that one.  But apparently not many are familiar with them. ::ha:


----------



## pds (May 16, 2006)

goo

(aside)
RMO reminds me of an English teacher I had for 2 months one year. His name was Horsbohls. Never could figure out who counseled him to be a highschool teacher.
(/aside)


----------



## Qion (May 16, 2006)

Google 

(Heh... they eat those in some regions.)


----------



## ra3ndy (May 16, 2006)

Gogol


----------



## hennessymac (May 16, 2006)

grassy knoll


----------



## dormarth (May 16, 2006)

bang


----------



## nixgeek (May 16, 2006)

shebang #!


----------



## dormarth (May 18, 2006)

mocha


----------



## lurk (May 18, 2006)

Grande


----------



## nixgeek (May 19, 2006)

Enorme


----------



## easterhay (May 19, 2006)

chico


----------



## dormarth (May 19, 2006)

latina


----------



## pds (May 19, 2006)

La Tona


----------



## lurk (May 19, 2006)

La Bamba


----------



## pds (May 19, 2006)

tragic endings


----------



## nixgeek (May 19, 2006)

humble beginnings


----------



## Qion (May 19, 2006)

literature


----------



## nixgeek (May 19, 2006)

prose


----------



## pds (May 20, 2006)

mundane


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2006)

Mon_day_


----------



## pds (May 20, 2006)

Monday

(a nod to the Beatles, not to Apple Records )


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2006)

Mamas

(..and the Papas sang that song... )


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 20, 2006)

oldies


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2006)

golden


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 20, 2006)

records


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2006)

vinyl


----------



## lurk (May 20, 2006)

Pvc


----------



## Qion (May 20, 2006)

Sbc


----------



## nixgeek (May 21, 2006)

abc


----------



## pds (May 21, 2006)

Evening News


----------



## nixgeek (May 21, 2006)

film (@ 11!)


----------



## Qion (May 21, 2006)

canister


----------



## lurk (May 21, 2006)

keester

/I'm in Minnesota dontchknow ;-)


----------



## nixgeek (May 21, 2006)

derriere


----------



## Qion (May 21, 2006)

*buttocks*

(How formally informal of you nixgeek!)


----------



## ra3ndy (May 22, 2006)

rump


----------



## dormarth (May 22, 2006)

steak


----------



## Qion (May 22, 2006)

juicy


----------



## lurk (May 22, 2006)

pineapple


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 23, 2006)

pinnacle


----------



## ora (May 23, 2006)

pin-prick


----------



## bbloke (May 23, 2006)

vaccination


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 23, 2006)

disease


----------



## lurk (May 23, 2006)

cholera


----------



## pds (May 23, 2006)

ire


----------



## Qion (May 23, 2006)

rage


----------



## ora (May 23, 2006)

pro


----------



## eric2006 (May 23, 2006)

macbook


----------



## lurk (May 23, 2006)

chiclet


----------



## pds (May 24, 2006)

geeky


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 25, 2006)

Nixy


----------



## dormarth (May 25, 2006)

Mixy


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2006)

dixie

(Oh how I wish I had been on before to see the CQ association.. )


----------



## pds (May 25, 2006)

chicks


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 25, 2006)

um... dicks?


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2006)

special

(A little something extra if you combine Burns' association with the one above his.. )


----------



## easterhay (May 25, 2006)

brew


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2006)

concoction


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 25, 2006)

mélange


----------



## Cat (May 25, 2006)

blend


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 25, 2006)

drunk


----------



## easterhay (May 26, 2006)

again


----------



## dormarth (May 26, 2006)

yus


----------



## ora (May 26, 2006)

<hick>

A la drunkenness in Asterix books


----------



## dormarth (May 26, 2006)

gaul


----------



## lurk (May 26, 2006)

stone


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2006)

henge (<-- Is that even a word by itself?? )


----------



## pds (May 26, 2006)

Genghis


----------



## ora (May 26, 2006)

Carne


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2006)

Asado


----------



## dormarth (May 26, 2006)

asbo


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 26, 2006)

joke


----------



## lurk (May 26, 2006)

killer

_Wenn ist das Nunstruck git und Slotermeyer? Ja!...
Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput!
_

// Somebody's gotta know that one

/// Please....


----------



## dormarth (May 26, 2006)

shark


----------



## Qion (May 26, 2006)

hammerhead


----------



## dormarth (May 26, 2006)

dive


----------



## Qion (May 27, 2006)

take


----------



## dormarth (May 27, 2006)

children


----------



## pds (May 27, 2006)

kidnapping?


----------



## dormarth (May 28, 2006)

ranson


----------



## nixgeek (May 28, 2006)

_spellchecker_  (it's actually "ranso*m*" but who's nitpicking? )


----------



## Qion (May 28, 2006)

*cheating* 

Come now nixgeek, no sea malo! (And I think that spellchecker, while being extremely useful and inducing learning, is practically cheating your own language.)


----------



## dormarth (May 29, 2006)

exams


----------



## nixgeek (May 29, 2006)

Knowledge

(And speaking of spellchecker, I already knew how ransom was spelled.  It's not like we're talking about spelling antidisestablishmentarianism....I probably mispelled that too )


----------



## Qion (May 29, 2006)

fury

(Nope, you didn't spell that wrong: antidisestablishmentarianism)


----------



## nixgeek (May 29, 2006)

space

(been playing MAME this morning )


----------



## pds (May 29, 2006)

final frontier


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 30, 2006)

to boldly split the infinitive


----------



## bbloke (May 30, 2006)

*dangling participle*

(Mmm, must watch more Carry On movies...  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 30, 2006)

double entendre

(Carry Ons are great!)


----------



## bbloke (May 30, 2006)

melons   ::angel:: 


Bernard Bresslaw: 'Nurse, I dreamt about you last night.' 
Anita Harris: 'Did you?' 
Bernard Bresslaw: 'No, you wouldn't let me.'


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2006)

wang!


----------



## pds (May 30, 2006)

hose!


----------



## dormarth (May 30, 2006)

pipe


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2006)

dream


----------



## Qion (May 30, 2006)

fantasy


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2006)

reality


----------



## lurk (May 30, 2006)

based community


----------



## nixgeek (May 31, 2006)

biased community?


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 31, 2006)

community bias


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 31, 2006)

oxymoron


----------



## pds (May 31, 2006)

air head

(an oxygenated idiot?)


----------



## lurk (May 31, 2006)

Vera 

// OMG that is trolling the depths of my repressed cultural memories.
/// Ten bucks and a bucket of grits to anybody who can guess it.


----------



## pds (May 31, 2006)

Lynn

(Send me the money and mail the grits to Pink Floyd.)


----------



## Qion (May 31, 2006)

Catherine


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2006)

Beheading


----------



## lurk (May 31, 2006)

Guillotine 

/pds: yours was not the answer I wanted but it was better so you win!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 31, 2006)

Cantine

/lurk: pds was on the same track I was... "Vera!  Vera!  What has become of you?"  If pds don't want the grits, I'll take 'em!


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 31, 2006)

Naafi


----------



## Qion (May 31, 2006)

Navy


----------



## lurk (May 31, 2006)

Village People


----------



## nixgeek (May 31, 2006)

Young man


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 1, 2006)

Paul Young


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 1, 2006)

Paul Simon


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2006)

Art Garfunkel

(Man, I hope i spelled that right... )


----------



## pds (Jun 1, 2006)

Cecilia

(I'm down on my knees.... Diablito, me dio pena regalar los grits... pero era para poner el punto en que - ¡Gané!


----------



## lurk (Jun 1, 2006)

taken my place

(Oh Cecilia! I'm down on my knees, begging you please, to come home.)


----------



## Qion (Jun 1, 2006)

extracorporeal


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2006)

extraterrestrial


----------



## lurk (Jun 1, 2006)

Phone Home...


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2006)

Bell


----------



## dormarth (Jun 2, 2006)

end

(sorry)


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2006)

Bernhard Shaw

(ends are beginnings - so Shaw begins)


----------



## lurk (Jun 2, 2006)

Saint (Bernard, well close)

/ I have a Bernese Mtn. Dog myself, they are best of the Swiss dogs ;-)


----------



## Qion (Jun 2, 2006)

Patrick


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2006)

Swayzee

(took a lickin' and keeps on tickin')


----------



## lurk (Jun 2, 2006)

Roadhouse


----------



## Cat (Jun 2, 2006)

Blues


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2006)

Butterfield


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 2, 2006)

tasteless


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2006)

tofu


----------



## pds (Jun 3, 2006)

chicken


----------



## dormarth (Jun 3, 2006)

food poisoning


----------



## ora (Jun 3, 2006)

Nasty


(Ref the tofu thing, i used to think it was tasteless and bland but after dating a vegan for a year or so and doing all the cooking I did work out ways to make it very pleasant.)


----------



## pds (Jun 3, 2006)

Urchin

(pet name for the flower)


----------



## Qion (Jun 4, 2006)

lichen

(Wow... just noticed this... you know what acronym Unsanity is using for Intel-based Macs? "ICBMs". I'm not sure how they get the "C", but it's quite funny nonetheless.)


----------



## Cat (Jun 4, 2006)

moss

(Intel Chip Based Macs)


----------



## pds (Jun 4, 2006)

Rolling Stone


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2006)

walking dead


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 4, 2006)

talking head


----------



## dormarth (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm not in Love


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2006)

10cc


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2006)

Dreadlock Holiday


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 5, 2006)

_something harder!_


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 5, 2006)

brick wall


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 5, 2006)

headbangers


----------



## ora (Jun 5, 2006)

pogo


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 5, 2006)

_Anarchy for the UK_


----------



## Cat (Jun 6, 2006)

Antichrist

(Hey, it's 6-6-6 today!)


----------



## Qion (Jun 6, 2006)

Constantine  

(Only if you're on a Christian calendar)


----------



## pds (Jun 6, 2006)

XXXXXbugabooXXXXX
Constantine


you win by a millisecond


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 6, 2006)

Istanbul


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 6, 2006)

Byzantine


----------



## Qion (Jun 7, 2006)

amaranthine


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 7, 2006)

Amaretto di Saronno


----------



## dormarth (Jun 7, 2006)

almond


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 7, 2006)

marzipan


----------



## reed (Jun 8, 2006)

mar-binary-an


----------



## Qion (Jun 9, 2006)

hexadecimal


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2006)

DEAD (read it in hex )


----------



## reed (Jun 10, 2006)

nixgeek
  I don't follow directions. So I clicked anyway. Classic.


----------



## fryke (Jun 10, 2006)

phrack


----------



## reed (Jun 10, 2006)

phrack who?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2006)

insubordinate

(as in, you have to make a word association, hence the title of the thread )


----------



## pds (Jun 10, 2006)

impertinent


----------



## Qion (Jun 10, 2006)

unimportant


----------



## reed (Jun 12, 2006)

peanuts


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

snoopy


----------



## bbloke (Jun 12, 2006)

snooping


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

spying


----------



## lurk (Jun 12, 2006)

Nsa


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

'CIA'


(I had a feeling it would go this way.. )


----------



## bbloke (Jun 12, 2006)

cover-up


			
				nixgeek said:
			
		

> (I had a feeling it would go this way.. )


 Wellllll, it was either that or something risque!


----------



## reed (Jun 12, 2006)

sellout


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

soulless


----------



## reed (Jun 12, 2006)

soiled


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

underwear


----------



## lurk (Jun 12, 2006)

Captain

// OK, I got kids and Captain Underwear is what comes to mind.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 12, 2006)

Quark

(but definitely NOT pants!)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 12, 2006)

barf (nothin' personal, Cap'n)

(In my neck of the woods, before one barfs one usually quarks)  as in: "He briefly quarked and then barfed violently".)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

Mog

_*You shot my hair!!!*_ ::ha::


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 12, 2006)

Gremlins


----------



## reed (Jun 12, 2006)

trolls


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 12, 2006)

trawler


----------



## reed (Jun 12, 2006)

Russians


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

rushing


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 12, 2006)

gushing


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

blushing


----------



## lurk (Jun 12, 2006)

bride

/ looking of an "as you wish..."
// Going once...


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

groom

(Let's hope you'll be this soon, lurk. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 12, 2006)

curry


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 12, 2006)

vindaloo


----------



## lurk (Jun 12, 2006)

in-the-loo

/ nixgeek:  Oh god I hope not, I found my blushing bride 10 years ago and have no interest in a change.

// I was hoping for a "Princess Bride" follow on, it is being rereleased on DVD in a couple of weeks.  

/// What your lives don't revolve around this stuff.  Man...


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2006)

Waterloo


----------



## pds (Jun 13, 2006)

Overture


----------



## Cat (Jun 13, 2006)

1812


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2006)

father


(Bad Cat for changing your original association of "abba"... )


----------



## pds (Jun 13, 2006)

Time


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2006)

space


----------



## pds (Jun 13, 2006)

continue....


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2006)

um...


----------



## bbloke (Jun 13, 2006)

(*cringe*   )


Err


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2006)

human


----------



## lurk (Jun 13, 2006)

animal


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2006)

planet


----------



## lurk (Jun 13, 2006)

apes

/ Dr. Zaius, you can let me out of the cage now, I will be good I promise.


----------



## bbloke (Jun 13, 2006)

monkeys


----------



## Qion (Jun 13, 2006)

disease


----------



## lurk (Jun 13, 2006)

putrescence 

// More of the princess bride stuff bubbling to the top.


----------



## Qion (Jun 13, 2006)

putrid


----------



## Cat (Jun 14, 2006)

corpse


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2006)

bride

(go for it lurk! )


----------



## lurk (Jun 14, 2006)

Buttercup

/ thanks ;-)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2006)

peanut

(yes, I know this is a repeat, but what goes around.... )


----------



## pds (Jun 14, 2006)

butter

(comes around and around and around. ;^)  )


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 14, 2006)

fingers


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2006)

toes


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 14, 2006)

fungus


----------



## Qion (Jun 14, 2006)

rudimentary


----------



## pds (Jun 14, 2006)

elementary


----------



## bbloke (Jun 15, 2006)

elements


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2006)

periodic


----------



## Cat (Jun 15, 2006)

table


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2006)

chair


----------



## lurk (Jun 15, 2006)

electric


----------



## bbloke (Jun 15, 2006)

electronic


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2006)

behavior...


(let's see who knows what band I'm referring to here.... )


----------



## lurk (Jun 15, 2006)

global (bass players)

// Or could be Bjork although she isn't really electronic


----------



## reed (Jun 15, 2006)

economy


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2006)

money

(Actually lurk, I was going for Electronic Behavior Control System by EBN.   ::ha:


----------



## lurk (Jun 15, 2006)

Pink Floyd

(Oh Man, so many bands so little time...)


----------



## Qion (Jun 15, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2006)

experience


----------



## Veljo (Jun 16, 2006)

Windows XP


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2006)

redundant


----------



## ora (Jun 16, 2006)

backups


----------



## lurk (Jun 16, 2006)

tape


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2006)

delay

(Man, I remember taking a sound engineering class where they showed us how they do that.....thank God for digital!   Although I do admit it was still cool. )


----------



## ora (Jun 16, 2006)

Reggae

(many of my friends make electronic music and I cannot tell you how many hours i spent in rooms while people; messed around with the tape delay settings in Logic).


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2006)

Ska

(yeah, but I'm talking about doing it the analog way....they would do it using a tape delay machine that had a tape reel attached to it.  It was wild....again, thank god for digital effects.. )


----------



## reed (Jun 16, 2006)

Lord Kitchener


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2006)

Earl of Sandwich


----------



## lurk (Jun 16, 2006)

Duke of Earl


----------



## Qion (Jun 16, 2006)

pearls


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 16, 2006)

necklace


----------



## Qion (Jun 16, 2006)

ceremonious


----------



## ora (Jun 16, 2006)

sanctimonious

(nixgeek: yeah, i saw those old machines once, crazy things. On the digi effects, its was amazing the first time i saw logic + the esx24 and the es1/2, it was a full studio on an imac).


----------



## Qion (Jun 16, 2006)

derogatory 

(Speaking of old machines, I saw an IBM server the other day. It was _the_ original server. Anyway, the thing was bigger than a coffee table, and had about 8 slots for RAM boards. Each of the 8 slots took a card with 8 different sticks of RAM on it. It was crazy.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2006)

uncomplimentary


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2006)

(un)tickets


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2006)

_billet-doux_


----------



## ora (Jun 19, 2006)

tout

(here at work they have a little old tech museum, and they have the earliest HDs they used here, about 60 cm across and about 8mb, that and some gadgets like an original acoustic coupler to connect a modem to a standard phone).


----------



## reed (Jun 19, 2006)

avant tout


----------



## Qion (Jun 19, 2006)

antes de


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2006)

despues de


----------



## lurk (Jun 19, 2006)

Das Boot

/ Ha! That'll sink this little tangent!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2006)

båten

(getting back there&#8230


----------



## ora (Jun 19, 2006)

Battenberg cake


----------



## lurk (Jun 19, 2006)

Brandenburg Gate


----------



## ora (Jun 19, 2006)

Football!


----------



## reed (Jun 19, 2006)

Togo


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2006)

toga (party)


----------



## ora (Jun 19, 2006)

frat


----------



## Qion (Jun 19, 2006)

boy


----------



## reed (Jun 20, 2006)

sororities


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 20, 2006)

panty raid

(viz. Revenge of the Nerds)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2006)

Booger

(going off the subreference of RotN )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 20, 2006)

robster craws!


----------



## ora (Jun 20, 2006)

accent (cf other thread)


----------



## reed (Jun 20, 2006)

beer night

I knew the next word after Sororities would be panty raid. Knew it! Bravo Captain. You win a cookie


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 20, 2006)

slurred

(as in accent/speech after beer night, neatly tying the two previous posts together )


----------



## reed (Jun 20, 2006)

hangover

   (there are strange people found together. And wondering why.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 20, 2006)

baksmälla

(Swedish for hangover &#8211; re other threads)


----------



## Qion (Jun 20, 2006)

Bach 

(No offense meant in literal translation, it was just the first word that came to mind!  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 20, 2006)

Barbara


----------



## bbloke (Jun 20, 2006)

Bush

(erm, not meaning to go all GWB on everyone...)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2006)

tree

(there you go )


----------



## reed (Jun 20, 2006)

bushwhacker


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2006)

wrestlers

::ha::


----------



## reed (Jun 20, 2006)

intellectuals

(a riot nixgeek)


----------



## dormarth (Jun 20, 2006)

university


----------



## bbloke (Jun 23, 2006)

academic


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 23, 2006)

Late!


----------



## bbloke (Jun 23, 2006)

stereotype...


----------



## ora (Jun 23, 2006)

stereogram


----------



## dormarth (Jun 23, 2006)

music


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 23, 2006)

*prog metal!*



			
				bbloke said:
			
		

> stereotype...


I use the adjective advisedly. I am working on a book for an academic organisation right now. A certain academic, who shall remain nameless was supposed to send me one last piece of text last Friday so that I could get the book to print this week. But mo! He's gone swanning odd to the States without sending it over to me. This is just one encounter of many I have had with academics. They just have no concept of urgency or deadlines!

Nothing personal, m8.


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2006)

death


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 24, 2006)

taxes


----------



## ora (Jun 24, 2006)

representation


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2006)

No!


----------



## Qion (Jun 24, 2006)

yes?


----------



## Veljo (Jun 24, 2006)

Decisions


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2006)

decisions....


----------



## reed (Jun 25, 2006)

undecided


----------



## ora (Jun 25, 2006)

undivided


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 25, 2006)

divided


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2006)

(we) fall


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 25, 2006)

(we) stand up


----------



## Qion (Jun 25, 2006)

Eminem


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 26, 2006)

Just lose it


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 26, 2006)

found


----------



## Cat (Jun 26, 2006)

kept


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 26, 2006)

saved


----------



## pds (Jun 26, 2006)

woman

(more to cat's, but good for ferd's too)


----------



## Qion (Jun 26, 2006)

curvature


----------



## bbloke (Jun 26, 2006)

voluptuous


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 26, 2006)

volcano

(stop it, bbloke, you inveterate perv! )


----------



## ora (Jun 26, 2006)

fault


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 26, 2006)

San Andreas

(Apparently, it was a 6 metre shift that caused the great earthquake that destroyed San Francisco. Geologists believe that a 10m shift is about imminent!)


----------



## ora (Jun 26, 2006)

sued

(LA suing Rockstar over GTA:SA)


----------



## Qion (Jun 26, 2006)

McDonalds

(Btw, how on earth did a fast food joint get it's start launching an annoying clown and a bunch of imaginary creatures as it's mascots? Who came up with the clown thing anyway?)


----------



## pds (Jun 26, 2006)

coffee


----------



## ora (Jun 26, 2006)

crema


----------



## pds (Jun 26, 2006)

...torium


----------



## bbloke (Jun 27, 2006)

auditorium



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> (stop it, bbloke, you inveterate perv! )


Whooooooo, meeeeeee?  I was just thinking of "curvature."


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 27, 2006)

university


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 27, 2006)

Waste


As to an earlier post:


			
				Qion said:
			
		

> (Btw, how on earth did a fast food joint get it's start launching an annoying clown and a bunch of imaginary creatures as it's mascots? Who came up with the clown thing anyway?)



Try reading "Fast Food Nation" for a well researched history of several fast food chains, at least in the earlier chapters. I don't know how detailed the coverage will be specifically for McD's in the supposedly upcoming movie, but seeing as how the book used the McD's details as a comparison to a wholly different chain, I doubt it will be as thourough


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 27, 2006)

... paper bin


----------



## bbloke (Jun 27, 2006)

Benefit



			
				sheepguy42 said:
			
		

> Waste


Universities =* "Waste"*?!


----------



## bbloke (Jun 27, 2006)

Ferdinand said:
			
		

> ... paper bin


 Doh, just beaten to it!

*Recycle*


----------



## Qion (Jun 27, 2006)

cyclic


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 27, 2006)

environment


----------



## ora (Jun 27, 2006)

green


----------



## Qion (Jun 27, 2006)

blue


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 27, 2006)

water


----------



## bbloke (Jun 27, 2006)

Aqua


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2006)

Graphite (!)


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

Lead


----------



## ora (Jun 27, 2006)

apron


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2006)

pinafore


----------



## ora (Jun 27, 2006)

musical


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 27, 2006)

Philharmonics


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2006)

Symphonics


----------



## Qion (Jun 27, 2006)

symphonX


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2006)

Planet X


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 27, 2006)

Nibiru

(Hint: Zachariah Sitchin)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2006)

Mgobozi emaNtabena


----------



## ora (Jun 27, 2006)

confused


----------



## lurk (Jun 27, 2006)

normal


----------



## Qion (Jun 27, 2006)

outlook


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jun 27, 2006)

pain


(ever tried to use Outlook?)

Oh, and if you want to know why I associate University with waste, know that I am a former Penn State University student. I can't begin to go into how wasteful they are, especially not here, where it takes things off such a fun topic. PM me if you're curious.


----------



## Qion (Jun 28, 2006)

dol


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 28, 2006)

d'oh!


----------



## ora (Jun 28, 2006)

donuts


----------



## Qion (Jun 28, 2006)

Ferrari F50


----------



## kevo (Jun 28, 2006)

Enzo


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 28, 2006)

Jean Reno


----------



## ora (Jun 28, 2006)

leon


----------



## lurk (Jun 28, 2006)

larger

// I knew I picked the wrong week to give up Airplane references


----------



## ora (Jun 28, 2006)

lager

(I have  a drinking problem  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 28, 2006)

inflatable autopilot


----------



## ora (Jun 28, 2006)

air valve


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 29, 2006)

wind


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 29, 2006)

flatulence


----------



## ora (Jun 29, 2006)

beans


----------



## lurk (Jun 29, 2006)

Musical Fruit


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 29, 2006)

Musical Statues


----------



## ora (Jun 29, 2006)

birthday


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 29, 2006)

anniversary


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 29, 2006)

birthday cake


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 29, 2006)

fire


----------



## reed (Jun 29, 2006)

department


----------



## Qion (Jun 29, 2006)

(of) Motor Vehicles


----------



## ora (Jun 29, 2006)

Dmz


----------



## lurk (Jun 29, 2006)

Kmfdm


----------



## Qion (Jun 29, 2006)

industrial


----------



## lurk (Jun 29, 2006)

Einstürzende Neubauten

(Ah the memories, and the ringing in my ears...)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 30, 2006)

Wohnhausanlagen


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2006)

pan-germanic


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2006)

Pan Am


----------



## ora (Jun 30, 2006)

Trans Am


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2006)

dinosaurs


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 30, 2006)

T-Rex


----------



## dormarth (Jun 30, 2006)

run


----------



## ora (Jun 30, 2006)

marathon


----------



## Gig' (Jun 30, 2006)

race


----------



## ora (Jun 30, 2006)

Racine


----------



## Qion (Jul 1, 2006)

Lake Michigan


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 1, 2006)

University of Michigan


----------



## pds (Jul 2, 2006)

Wolverines


----------



## Qion (Jul 3, 2006)

Logan 

(Hey, that's me!)


----------



## pds (Jul 3, 2006)

International


----------



## Qion (Jul 3, 2006)

Airport


----------



## reed (Jul 3, 2006)

flights


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 3, 2006)

Check In


----------



## reed (Jul 3, 2006)

customs


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 3, 2006)

passport


----------



## reed (Jul 3, 2006)

illegal


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 3, 2006)

weed


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 3, 2006)

field


----------



## ora (Jul 3, 2006)

Wrigley


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 3, 2006)

gum


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 3, 2006)

bubbles


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 3, 2006)

chimp


----------



## ora (Jul 4, 2006)

Bonobo


----------



## reed (Jul 4, 2006)

Reagan


----------



## ora (Jul 4, 2006)

dementia


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 4, 2006)

King George


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 4, 2006)

arsenic

(http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/3889903.stm?ls)


----------



## Qion (Jul 4, 2006)

acidic


----------



## lurk (Jul 4, 2006)

vinegar


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2006)

flies


----------



## Qion (Jul 4, 2006)

trees

(How'd you get flies from vinegar?)


----------



## pds (Jul 4, 2006)

Sticks

new math - trees plus trees equals sticks

flies makes sense because you don't catch many with vinegar


----------



## Qion (Jul 5, 2006)

cliques


----------



## ora (Jul 5, 2006)

clicks


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 5, 2006)

rights


----------



## bbloke (Jul 5, 2006)

wrongs

(Morning all    )


----------



## dormarth (Jul 5, 2006)

politics


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 5, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> (How'd you get flies from vinegar?)



From the saying, "You can catch more *flies* with honey than you can with *vinegar*." 

Anyways...




*dirty*


----------



## Qion (Jul 5, 2006)

sucio 

(Claro que sí...)


----------



## reed (Jul 5, 2006)

nailed


----------



## ora (Jul 5, 2006)

attached


----------



## Qion (Jul 5, 2006)

sent


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 5, 2006)

messages


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 5, 2006)

"i.m."


----------



## ora (Jul 5, 2006)

happy...

(..cos France won! - sorry Esq.)


----------



## pds (Jul 5, 2006)

Jack

(he wasn't tall but he was a man.)


----------



## ora (Jul 6, 2006)

Black


----------



## Cat (Jul 6, 2006)

paint


----------



## ora (Jul 6, 2006)

thinner


----------



## bbloke (Jul 6, 2006)

thicker


----------



## reed (Jul 6, 2006)

chocolate


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 6, 2006)

bars

(yummy)


----------



## hennessymac (Jul 6, 2006)

egg


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 6, 2006)

easter


----------



## reed (Jul 6, 2006)

bunny


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 6, 2006)

suprise


----------



## reed (Jul 6, 2006)

weekend

"jazzy"


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2006)

Bernie


----------



## reed (Jul 6, 2006)

saint


----------



## ora (Jul 6, 2006)

series


----------



## dormarth (Jul 7, 2006)

poker


----------



## Cat (Jul 7, 2006)

face


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 7, 2006)

face

RATS! Pipped to the post. Errrrmm&#8230;

*ache*


----------



## dormarth (Jul 7, 2006)

head


----------



## reed (Jul 7, 2006)

loss (of)


----------



## pds (Jul 7, 2006)

bearings


----------



## dormarth (Jul 7, 2006)

alcohol


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 7, 2006)

120%


----------



## Qion (Jul 7, 2006)

240 proof???


----------



## ora (Jul 7, 2006)

::sleepy:: hic


----------



## Qion (Jul 7, 2006)

hiccup 

(Got that right.)


----------



## reed (Jul 7, 2006)

hicoff


----------



## Qion (Jul 7, 2006)

hiccough 

(*)


----------



## reed (Jul 7, 2006)

sneezing


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 7, 2006)

sickness


----------



## reed (Jul 8, 2006)

vaccine


----------



## Qion (Jul 8, 2006)

vaccination


----------



## reed (Jul 8, 2006)

hope


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 8, 2006)

diamond


----------



## Qion (Jul 8, 2006)

rosette


----------



## reed (Jul 9, 2006)

stone


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 9, 2006)

thrower


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2006)

catcher


----------



## reed (Jul 10, 2006)

pitcher


----------



## dormarth (Jul 10, 2006)

bat


----------



## reed (Jul 10, 2006)

homerun


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 10, 2006)

Yankees


----------



## bbloke (Jul 10, 2006)

six

(as in the term "hit for six," associated with Cricket)


----------



## Qion (Jul 10, 2006)

baseball


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 10, 2006)

stadium


----------



## reed (Jul 10, 2006)

bleechers


----------



## bbloke (Jul 10, 2006)

What happened to my "six," etc?   

*Pavilion*


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 11, 2006)

House


----------



## reed (Jul 11, 2006)

cards (of)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 11, 2006)

joker


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2006)

wild


----------



## Cat (Jul 11, 2006)

west


----------



## Qion (Jul 11, 2006)

north


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2006)

south


----------



## lurk (Jul 11, 2006)

east


----------



## reed (Jul 11, 2006)

River


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 11, 2006)

compass


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2006)

Safari


----------



## Qion (Jul 11, 2006)

adventure


----------



## Cat (Jul 11, 2006)

ruler


Oops, I'm toot slow ...

*Hero*


----------



## pds (Jul 11, 2006)

bearings 

shoot


sandwich


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2006)

lunch


----------



## lurk (Jul 11, 2006)

break


----------



## ora (Jul 11, 2006)

down

(just had 5 hour train delay in southern france, what fun!)


----------



## pds (Jul 11, 2006)

size


----------



## Qion (Jul 11, 2006)

Biggie-Size

(Would you like to fatty-size that?)


----------



## Cat (Jul 11, 2006)

oversized


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 12, 2006)

overweight


----------



## lurk (Jul 12, 2006)

*Huge* (tracts of land!)

// But I don't want that, I want to sing!!!!


----------



## Qion (Jul 12, 2006)

*Gelatinous* (rolls of fat!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 12, 2006)

*Bird's nest soup* (glop)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 12, 2006)

beard


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 12, 2006)

goatee


----------



## Qion (Jul 12, 2006)

^^Please banish them^^

*war*


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 12, 2006)

psychosis


----------



## bbloke (Jul 12, 2006)

caucasian

("Caucasian Psychosis" by Therapy?)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 12, 2006)

punishment

("Punishment Kiss".....a track on Caucasian Psychosis)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 12, 2006)

bones

("Animal Bones"... same album by guess who...   )



Mobius Rex said:


> punishment
> 
> ("Punishment Kiss".....a track on Caucasian Psychosis)




Aha, you are familiar with them, then?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 12, 2006)

... of dinosaurs


----------



## lurk (Jul 12, 2006)

T-Rex

// Bang a...


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 12, 2006)

extinct




bbloke said:


> bones
> 
> ("Animal Bones"... same album by guess who...   )
> 
> ...



Yeah, although I'm not really into that genre of music.  A former girlfriend left a Caucasian Psychosis CD at my place when we split up......well, she was Caucasian and a bit psychotic, too!


----------



## bbloke (Jul 12, 2006)

rhino  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/5167266.stm



			
				Mobius Rex said:
			
		

> Yeah, although I'm not really into that genre of music.


Ah, OK.



			
				Mobius Rex said:
			
		

> A former girlfriend left a Caucasian Psychosis CD at my place when we split up......well, she was Caucasian and a bit psychotic, too!


Hehehehe   As long as she wasn't trying to tell you something!


----------



## reed (Jul 12, 2006)

Mohicans


----------



## pds (Jul 12, 2006)

Last


----------



## Qion (Jul 12, 2006)

penultimate


----------



## pds (Jul 13, 2006)

Second

(Pravda reporting on a big race between Russians and Americans -. Russian team comes in second - Americans next to last....

OK, so I'm old!)


----------



## Qion (Jul 13, 2006)

firstling


----------



## lurk (Jul 13, 2006)

Bill *Frist*-ing

/ and get yer mind out of the gutter!!


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 13, 2006)

fisting

(I don't *wanna* get my mind out of the gutter.....it likes it there!)


----------



## Iuis (Jul 13, 2006)

fun


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2006)

in the sun


----------



## ora (Jul 13, 2006)

burn


----------



## Qion (Jul 13, 2006)

quemadura

(Español en la cabeza creo...)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 14, 2006)

calor


----------



## Qion (Jul 14, 2006)

luz del sol


----------



## pds (Jul 14, 2006)

costa del sol


----------



## Qion (Jul 14, 2006)

beach


----------



## bbloke (Jul 14, 2006)

son (of a)

(Sorry...   )


----------



## dormarth (Jul 14, 2006)

midwife


----------



## lurk (Jul 14, 2006)

midlife


----------



## Iuis (Jul 14, 2006)

threesome


----------



## reed (Jul 15, 2006)

kinky


----------



## Qion (Jul 15, 2006)

randy


----------



## ora (Jul 17, 2006)

Quaid


----------



## pds (Jul 17, 2006)

dull


----------



## bbloke (Jul 17, 2006)

exciting


----------



## ora (Jul 17, 2006)

life


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2006)

movies


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 17, 2006)

cinema


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2006)

cinematography


----------



## reed (Jul 17, 2006)

Chabrol


----------



## ora (Jul 17, 2006)

Charon


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2006)

Carroll


----------



## pds (Jul 17, 2006)

Christmas


----------



## Iuis (Jul 17, 2006)

toys


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2006)

boys


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 18, 2006)

girls


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2006)

pain


----------



## ora (Jul 18, 2006)

..killer

(girl-->pain Fryke? Bad day?)

EDIT: I think that is Fryke's second ever post in this thread!


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 18, 2006)

assassin


----------



## pds (Jul 18, 2006)

hasheesh

(the origin of the word assassin)


----------



## Qion (Jul 18, 2006)

homicide


----------



## lurk (Jul 18, 2006)

herbicide


----------



## Qion (Jul 18, 2006)

vegetation


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2006)

ladybugs


----------



## Qion (Jul 18, 2006)

shadowboxes


----------



## dormarth (Jul 19, 2006)

flowers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 19, 2006)

peace (&#8230;Man. Goovy, Baby!)


----------



## SpyMaster (Jul 19, 2006)

impossible


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 19, 2006)

mission impossible


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 19, 2006)

fuse


----------



## SpyMaster (Jul 19, 2006)

Armageddon


----------



## dormarth (Jul 19, 2006)

boom


----------



## Qion (Jul 19, 2006)

chocolate


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 19, 2006)

hash


----------



## gorgeousgeorge (Jul 19, 2006)

brown


----------



## pds (Jul 19, 2006)

potatoes


----------



## Qion (Jul 19, 2006)

coleslaw


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 19, 2006)

Salad Cream
(they taste similar)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 19, 2006)

mayonnaise


----------



## lurk (Jul 19, 2006)

(Mayo) *Clinic*


----------



## Qion (Jul 19, 2006)

retirement


----------



## ora (Jul 19, 2006)

castle


----------



## Qion (Jul 19, 2006)

*Great Expectations*


----------



## ora (Jul 20, 2006)

Pip


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 20, 2006)

post


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 20, 2006)

man


----------



## dormarth (Jul 20, 2006)

woman


----------



## ora (Jul 20, 2006)

confusing


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 20, 2006)

hermaphrodite


----------



## ora (Jul 20, 2006)

snail


----------



## pds (Jul 20, 2006)

pace


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 20, 2006)

slow


----------



## ora (Jul 20, 2006)

machine (my old g4 400 grinding through expose)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 20, 2006)

working


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2006)

movement


----------



## ora (Jul 20, 2006)

music


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2006)

beauty


----------



## lurk (Jul 20, 2006)

beast


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2006)

Disney(?)


----------



## lurk (Jul 20, 2006)

Pixar


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 20, 2006)

quasar


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2006)

quantum


----------



## ora (Jul 20, 2006)

...electro dynamics


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2006)

hydroelectricdynamicsandsuch


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 20, 2006)

anticonstitutionellement


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2006)

anti-piracy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 20, 2006)

pro-forma


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2006)

performa


----------



## pds (Jul 20, 2006)

perfunctory


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2006)

minimalist


----------



## ora (Jul 21, 2006)

.


----------



## bbloke (Jul 21, 2006)

end


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 21, 2006)

beginning


----------



## ora (Jul 21, 2006)

cycle


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 21, 2006)

of water

(water cycle)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 21, 2006)

hydrogen


----------



## Cat (Jul 21, 2006)

proton


----------



## bbloke (Jul 21, 2006)

acid


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2006)

speed


----------



## ora (Jul 21, 2006)

Bronsted-Lowry


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2006)

Bronowski


----------



## bbloke (Jul 21, 2006)

Lebowski


----------



## lurk (Jul 21, 2006)

*Big*


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 21, 2006)

*BANG!!!!!*


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2006)

theory


----------



## reed (Jul 21, 2006)

Lebanon


----------



## ora (Jul 21, 2006)

crisis


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2006)

f***ing Israelis!


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 21, 2006)

ass holes


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2006)

murderers


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 21, 2006)

sadists


----------



## lurk (Jul 21, 2006)

leather


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2006)

rubber


----------



## andym (Jul 21, 2006)

duck


----------



## ora (Jul 21, 2006)

bath


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2006)

house


----------



## lurk (Jul 21, 2006)

shack


----------



## ora (Jul 22, 2006)

slum


----------



## reed (Jul 22, 2006)

Reaganomics


----------



## ora (Jul 22, 2006)

Freakanomics


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2006)

*ergonomics* (couldn't think of anything better than someting that rhymed )


----------



## ora (Jul 22, 2006)

design


----------



## Cat (Jul 22, 2006)

industrial


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 22, 2006)

factories


----------



## andym (Jul 22, 2006)

China


----------



## ora (Jul 22, 2006)

tea


----------



## Qion (Jul 22, 2006)

ice-cream


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2006)

I-scream


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 22, 2006)

I-beam


----------



## ora (Jul 22, 2006)

structure


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2006)

landmark


----------



## ora (Jul 22, 2006)

milestone


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2006)

significant


----------



## ora (Jul 22, 2006)

digits


----------



## andym (Jul 22, 2006)

fingers


----------



## ora (Jul 22, 2006)

extensions


----------



## Qion (Jul 22, 2006)

conceptions


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 22, 2006)

contaception

(or, "something we didn't use which is why #3 is on the way!" )


----------



## ora (Jul 23, 2006)

dyslexia

(well if you can't spell it no wonder you forgot!!  Also, congrats on the littlun and wahay, by 1000th post!!)


----------



## Qion (Jul 23, 2006)

slysdexia 

(Thought I might as well misspell -thanks nix!-. Congradulations to you both... especially ora )


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh man, you're right ora!  I hadn't even noticed!   And thanks for the conrats. 

And Qion, you must have heard me say that!  I use that phrase all the time.

And with that,

*Yoda!* ::ha::


----------



## ora (Jul 23, 2006)

green (he is)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 23, 2006)

kermit


----------



## andym (Jul 23, 2006)

frog


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 23, 2006)

amphibian


----------



## ora (Jul 23, 2006)

lander


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 23, 2006)

slander


----------



## ora (Jul 23, 2006)

defamation


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 23, 2006)

defecation


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 23, 2006)

urination


----------



## andym (Jul 23, 2006)

expel


----------



## ora (Jul 23, 2006)

elimination


----------



## andym (Jul 23, 2006)

termination


----------



## ora (Jul 23, 2006)

arnie


----------



## andym (Jul 23, 2006)

predator


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

Prey


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 23, 2006)

(this is messing up now)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 23, 2006)

parentheses


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 23, 2006)

brackets


----------



## lurk (Jul 23, 2006)

Final Four


----------



## ora (Jul 24, 2006)

non sequitur


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 24, 2006)

illogical


----------



## andym (Jul 24, 2006)

wacky


----------



## ora (Jul 24, 2006)

races


----------



## andym (Jul 24, 2006)

sprint


----------



## ora (Jul 24, 2006)

splint


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Splif HEHE


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi! (as opposed to "high")


----------



## ora (Jul 24, 2006)

hola


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 24, 2006)

halo (words swapped HEHE)


----------



## andym (Jul 24, 2006)

quake


----------



## lurk (Jul 24, 2006)

quiver


----------



## ora (Jul 24, 2006)

archer


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 24, 2006)

bow


----------



## ora (Jul 24, 2006)

wow


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 24, 2006)

impressive


----------



## fryke (Jul 24, 2006)

impact (yes, i don't post much in here, ora. and yes, that was a very bad day.)


----------



## reed (Jul 24, 2006)

deep


----------



## ora (Jul 24, 2006)

low

 (I knwo what you mean on that one fryke, we all have such bad days  )


----------



## reed (Jul 24, 2006)

down

(it can only go up?)


----------



## andym (Jul 25, 2006)

blue


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2006)

grass


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 25, 2006)

bong


----------



## andym (Jul 25, 2006)

Big Ben


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 25, 2006)

Little John


----------



## andym (Jul 25, 2006)

Robin Hood


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 25, 2006)

Maid Marion


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 25, 2006)

Wealth


----------



## andym (Jul 25, 2006)

Gold


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 25, 2006)

Bling


----------



## andym (Jul 25, 2006)

Gangsta


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2006)

rap


----------



## andym (Jul 25, 2006)

eminem


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 25, 2006)

50 Cent


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2006)

change


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 25, 2006)

air


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 25, 2006)

fart


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 25, 2006)

stinks


----------



## andym (Jul 25, 2006)

socks


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2006)

proxy


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 25, 2006)

stand-in


----------



## andym (Jul 25, 2006)

Doppelgänger


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2006)

Doppler shift


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 25, 2006)

midnight shift


----------



## andym (Jul 25, 2006)

caffeine


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 25, 2006)

wired


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2006)

connected


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 25, 2006)

cathected


----------



## ora (Jul 25, 2006)

catheterized


----------



## Qion (Jul 25, 2006)

respirator 

(Hey guys, back from er... "vacation")


----------



## andym (Jul 26, 2006)

oxygen


----------



## bbloke (Jul 26, 2006)

oxidation


----------



## andym (Jul 26, 2006)

rust


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2006)

decay


----------



## andym (Jul 26, 2006)

half-life


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2006)

gordon


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 26, 2006)

cordon sanitaire


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2006)

bird flu


----------



## Qion (Jul 26, 2006)

irrefutable (horror)


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2006)

incommensurable


----------



## Qion (Jul 26, 2006)

unsurmountable (well let's hope not)


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 26, 2006)

Point Omega
(see: Pierre de Chardin)


----------



## Qion (Jul 26, 2006)

Speedmaster Legend


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, God, don't remind me!!!
*Conspicuous Consumption*


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2006)

gluttony


----------



## lurk (Jul 26, 2006)

comedy


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2006)

kings


----------



## fryke (Jul 26, 2006)

fairies (okay, i jumped over the obvious one, I guess...)


----------



## reed (Jul 26, 2006)

Queens (NYC) 
Not so obvious as that.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 26, 2006)

trannies
(and I don't mean gear boxes.......although "4-on-the-floor" could be apropos.)


----------



## ora (Jul 26, 2006)

alteration


----------



## lurk (Jul 26, 2006)

alliteration


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 27, 2006)

language


----------



## ora (Jul 27, 2006)

natural


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 27, 2006)

diseases


----------



## andym (Jul 27, 2006)

contagious


----------



## ora (Jul 27, 2006)

virulent


----------



## lurk (Jul 27, 2006)

benign


----------



## Qion (Jul 27, 2006)

cancer


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 27, 2006)

Linux (....according to Ballmer, anyways..  )


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 27, 2006)

Geek


----------



## Qion (Jul 27, 2006)

nixgeek!


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 27, 2006)

Moi!


----------



## lurk (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy!

(Moi is "hi" in finnish.)


----------



## ora (Jul 28, 2006)

Kippis!  (learnt  from my Finnish drinking mates)


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 28, 2006)

Kappa


----------



## ora (Jul 28, 2006)

Zappa


----------



## fryke (Jul 28, 2006)

television


----------



## lurk (Jul 28, 2006)

Moon Unit

Man, I got fryked for being too slow!

*Radio*


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 28, 2006)

electronics


----------



## andym (Jul 28, 2006)

electrocuted


----------



## ora (Jul 28, 2006)

me

(one time, very memorably)


----------



## andym (Jul 28, 2006)

ouch


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 28, 2006)

rude awakening


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2006)

alarm clock


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 28, 2006)

Beep


----------



## ora (Jul 28, 2006)

censored


----------



## andym (Jul 28, 2006)

sanitized


----------



## lurk (Jul 28, 2006)

news


----------



## Qion (Jul 28, 2006)

partitioned

(12,000 replies to this thread!)


----------



## lurk (Jul 28, 2006)

magic


----------



## Mat (Jul 28, 2006)

tragic


----------



## Qion (Jul 28, 2006)

lethargic (?...yeah)


----------



## lurk (Jul 29, 2006)

oppressive heat


----------



## Qion (Jul 30, 2006)

*today* (Walking outside the coffee shop was like walking straight into a wall of heat; I literally had to stop and acclimate in order not to pass out!)


----------



## ora (Jul 30, 2006)

lazy


----------



## andym (Jul 30, 2006)

boy


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 30, 2006)

male


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 30, 2006)

mail


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 30, 2006)

stamp


----------



## andym (Jul 30, 2006)

frank


----------



## ora (Jul 30, 2006)

ernest


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 30, 2006)

shirley  (I am serious.... )


----------



## Qion (Jul 30, 2006)

psychology


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 30, 2006)

psychiatry


----------



## lurk (Jul 30, 2006)

shrink


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 30, 2006)

drip dry


----------



## Qion (Jul 30, 2006)

(la) limpieza


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 1, 2006)

limpiadores


----------



## pds (Aug 1, 2006)

barnacles


----------



## ora (Aug 1, 2006)

blistering


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2006)

blithering


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 1, 2006)

idiot

(Predictable, no?)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2006)

Id-10t


----------



## lurk (Aug 1, 2006)

PEBKAC


----------



## ora (Aug 1, 2006)

helldesk

(Been reading BOFH too long to spell that 'correctly')


----------



## Qion (Aug 1, 2006)

hot-seat


----------



## ora (Aug 1, 2006)

quiz


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 1, 2006)

hat


----------



## lurk (Aug 1, 2006)

quizzical

/well I got skunked but his kind of works here too, quiz -> hat, Huh?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 1, 2006)

quiddity


----------



## ora (Aug 1, 2006)

oddity


----------



## Qion (Aug 1, 2006)

falsity


----------



## ora (Aug 2, 2006)

falsificationism


----------



## fryke (Aug 2, 2006)

truthiness


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 2, 2006)

questioneering


----------



## lurk (Aug 2, 2006)

nonce


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 2, 2006)

nous


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2006)

noose (which I guess it not a good use of nous)


----------



## pds (Aug 2, 2006)

Moose

(just back from Maine)


----------



## andym (Aug 2, 2006)

mouse


----------



## ora (Aug 2, 2006)

laser


----------



## lurk (Aug 2, 2006)

pointer


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2006)

finger


----------



## ora (Aug 2, 2006)

touch


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 2, 2006)

poke


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2006)

prod 

(I swear nix's post changed 8 times...)


----------



## pds (Aug 2, 2006)

needle


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2006)

& thread


----------



## ora (Aug 3, 2006)

hyper


----------



## pds (Aug 3, 2006)

overcaffinated


----------



## andym (Aug 3, 2006)

insomnia


----------



## ora (Aug 3, 2006)

remake


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 3, 2006)

rubbish


----------



## ora (Aug 3, 2006)

bin


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 3, 2006)

Dusty


----------



## lurk (Aug 3, 2006)

Lefty

// Lefty and Dusty are cowboys out here in Minnesota, Dontchknow.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 3, 2006)

Schuh des Manitu

(well, that movie is the german version of cowboys)


----------



## ora (Aug 3, 2006)

Manitoba


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 3, 2006)

Ubatuba

(It's a small city of about 77,000 in the state of Sao Paulo, Brazil)


----------



## lurk (Aug 3, 2006)

Ubuntu


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 3, 2006)

Human 

(BTW, Ubuntu is a GREAT Linux distro. )


----------



## Qion (Aug 3, 2006)

humanitarianism 

(You think so? I guess I just can't get over the Gnome appearance. I much prefer Slax's looks, but AFAIK a PPC version is yet to arrive.)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 3, 2006)

long

(As in long word, but not like some others I've seen.  Also, you can get Kubuntu which uses KDE and Xubuntu which uses XFCE.)


----------



## andym (Aug 4, 2006)

short


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 4, 2006)

fuse


----------



## andym (Aug 4, 2006)

wire


----------



## bbloke (Aug 4, 2006)

resistance


----------



## lurk (Aug 4, 2006)

futile


----------



## bbloke (Aug 4, 2006)

Vogon


----------



## andym (Aug 4, 2006)

poetry


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 4, 2006)

hitchhiker


----------



## ora (Aug 4, 2006)

towel!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 4, 2006)

ford


----------



## lurk (Aug 4, 2006)

prefect


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 5, 2006)

improbability


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 5, 2006)

probability


----------



## Qion (Aug 5, 2006)

probably


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 5, 2006)

maybe


----------



## andym (Aug 5, 2006)

possibly


----------



## pds (Aug 5, 2006)

indecision


----------



## Qion (Aug 5, 2006)

indecisiveness


----------



## ora (Aug 5, 2006)

procrastination


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 5, 2006)

homework


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 5, 2006)

Chumps


----------



## Qion (Aug 5, 2006)

do


----------



## lurk (Aug 5, 2006)

be


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2006)

bee


----------



## andym (Aug 6, 2006)

honey


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2006)

dew

(I get a lot of "honeydews" from my wife...."honeydew this, honeydew that..." )


----------



## andym (Aug 6, 2006)

point


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2006)

dot


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 6, 2006)

vanishing point


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 6, 2006)

The Tipping Point


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 6, 2006)

angle of repose


----------



## Qion (Aug 6, 2006)

angle of the dangle


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 6, 2006)

boner


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2006)

stiffy


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 6, 2006)

intercuntinental ballistic missile


----------



## ora (Aug 6, 2006)

annihilate


----------



## Qion (Aug 6, 2006)

destroy (Didya miss the irony?)


----------



## ora (Aug 6, 2006)

Siege

(no, just watching Lebanon on the tv, not icbms but mucho destruction  )


----------



## Qion (Aug 6, 2006)

sabotage 

(I stopped watching. I'm sick of wanting to shoot the world in the head.)


----------



## ora (Aug 7, 2006)

Clog


----------



## Qion (Aug 7, 2006)

smog 

(or snog I guess if you feel it necesary)


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 7, 2006)

rhymes


----------



## andym (Aug 7, 2006)

dimes


----------



## ora (Aug 7, 2006)

store


----------



## andym (Aug 7, 2006)

detective


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 7, 2006)

Elvis

(that's Costello, not Presley!)


----------



## ora (Aug 7, 2006)

geek


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 7, 2006)

Nix


----------



## Qion (Aug 7, 2006)

sans


----------



## ora (Aug 7, 2006)

Comic

(uurrrgghhh, so ugly, used in so many PPTS)


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 7, 2006)

Life

(Comic Life - pre-installed on a new mac near you)


----------



## andym (Aug 7, 2006)

sentence


----------



## ora (Aug 7, 2006)

suspended


----------



## pds (Aug 7, 2006)

account


----------



## Harp (Aug 7, 2006)

version


----------



## ora (Aug 7, 2006)

dub


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 7, 2006)

audio


----------



## ora (Aug 8, 2006)

phile


----------



## lurk (Aug 8, 2006)

vile


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 8, 2006)

green


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 8, 2006)

bogey


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 8, 2006)

golf


----------



## andym (Aug 8, 2006)

bunker


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 8, 2006)

catacomb


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 8, 2006)

William Shakespeare


----------



## Qion (Aug 8, 2006)

underwhelming


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 8, 2006)

disappointing


----------



## lurk (Aug 8, 2006)

Inconceivable!


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 8, 2006)

Peace on earth


----------



## Qion (Aug 8, 2006)

...and good will to men.


----------



## lurk (Aug 8, 2006)

Just at that moment, someone *slugged* uncle Ben!

/That obscure reference is worth at least 150 internet victory points if you can get it ;-) Man that would be *so* cool if someone figures that one out.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 9, 2006)

slapped


Erm, I found this:  http://www.haloscan.com/comments.php?user=atrios&comment=113608299735456229

The link to the comment itself should be http://www.haloscan.com/comments.php?user=atrios&comment=113608299735456229#7070971 but I'm not sure it works very well (?).


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 9, 2006)

tango


----------



## ora (Aug 9, 2006)

Cash


----------



## andym (Aug 9, 2006)

Pat


----------



## ora (Aug 9, 2006)

tap


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 9, 2006)

water


----------



## ora (Aug 9, 2006)

torture


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 9, 2006)

rape


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 9, 2006)

Lebanon and Iraq


----------



## lurk (Aug 9, 2006)

party hats

/ transparent attempt to point the tread in a happy direction...


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 9, 2006)

denial


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 9, 2006)

Mac Pro


----------



## lurk (Aug 9, 2006)

McNugget


----------



## Qion (Aug 9, 2006)

McFatty Sandwich


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 10, 2006)

Egg McSmeg


----------



## ora (Aug 10, 2006)

Smeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg Heeeeeeeeeead

/ Red Dwarf ref, if you don't know it go look it up, its a classic!


----------



## andym (Aug 10, 2006)

Holly


----------



## ora (Aug 10, 2006)

Mistletoe


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 10, 2006)

Christmas

(Or, Winter Holidays, if you prefer)


----------



## ora (Aug 10, 2006)

(T'is the season for...) Overeating (tra la la la, la la la la)


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2006)

overdosing


----------



## lurk (Aug 10, 2006)

Sid Vicious


----------



## ora (Aug 10, 2006)

the Queen

(god save her)


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2006)

Prince


----------



## andym (Aug 10, 2006)

Wacko Jacko


----------



## fryke (Aug 10, 2006)

drop


----------



## ora (Aug 10, 2006)

Bear

..off to get a canister of repellant....


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2006)

fish


----------



## Draxion (Aug 10, 2006)

marble


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2006)

glass


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 10, 2006)

aqua


----------



## Draxion (Aug 10, 2006)

barbie

(Explanation: "Aqua" has the song "Barbie Girl"....just so I have a reason and such >_>; )


----------



## lurk (Aug 10, 2006)

dream house


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2006)

New York


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 10, 2006)

Apple Store


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2006)

friendly


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 10, 2006)

Os X


----------



## ora (Aug 11, 2006)

Vista 2.0


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 11, 2006)

Widnows Xp


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry- Mistake.

Windows XP


----------



## Qion (Aug 11, 2006)

puking 

(...and other gutturally obscene gestures of disgust and general unhappiness)


----------



## ora (Aug 11, 2006)

nausea


----------



## lurk (Aug 11, 2006)

at sea


----------



## ora (Aug 11, 2006)

lost


----------



## lurk (Aug 11, 2006)

sleestak


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 11, 2006)

Philadelphia *cheese steak*


----------



## ora (Aug 11, 2006)

grim

(the pictures i've seen alone are enough to clog my arteries)


----------



## lurk (Aug 11, 2006)

reaper

(... don't fear 'im )


----------



## Qion (Aug 11, 2006)

raper


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 11, 2006)

rapier


----------



## ora (Aug 11, 2006)

saber


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 11, 2006)

scimitar


----------



## lurk (Aug 11, 2006)

sinistar


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2006)

Brinstar


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 11, 2006)

bass guitar


----------



## Draxion (Aug 11, 2006)

My perfect trombone solo during Jazz Cafe!

(it was SO perfect)


----------



## lurk (Aug 11, 2006)

*Rainforest* Cafe


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ape


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2006)

man


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 12, 2006)

demonic


----------



## Qion (Aug 12, 2006)

simply


----------



## andym (Aug 13, 2006)

the best


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2006)

greatest


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

omnipotent


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2006)

omniscient


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

godly


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 13, 2006)

megalomaniacal


----------



## andym (Aug 13, 2006)

neurotic


----------



## ora (Aug 13, 2006)

neuron


----------



## bbloke (Aug 13, 2006)

neutron


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2006)

star


----------



## lurk (Aug 13, 2006)

shooting


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2006)

bloodlust


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 13, 2006)

Warcraft


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2006)

limited


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Airport Graphite
(Just got one for free, but it only supports B)


----------



## lurk (Aug 13, 2006)

fiber


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2006)

Wheaties (are disgusting)


----------



## pds (Aug 13, 2006)

Breakfast


----------



## ora (Aug 14, 2006)

club


----------



## andym (Aug 14, 2006)

fight


----------



## ora (Aug 14, 2006)

adrenaline


----------



## bbloke (Aug 14, 2006)

rush


----------



## ora (Aug 14, 2006)

haste


----------



## pds (Aug 14, 2006)

waste (it makes it y'know)


----------



## andym (Aug 14, 2006)

management


----------



## lurk (Aug 14, 2006)

pointy


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 14, 2006)

stick


----------



## GrantG (Aug 14, 2006)

mud


----------



## ora (Aug 14, 2006)

wrestling


----------



## lurk (Aug 14, 2006)

midget


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 14, 2006)

quaker


----------



## GrantG (Aug 14, 2006)

beard


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 14, 2006)

grey


----------



## ora (Aug 14, 2006)

whale


----------



## Qion (Aug 14, 2006)

penis


----------



## GrantG (Aug 15, 2006)

swedish


----------



## ora (Aug 15, 2006)

Chef


----------



## GrantG (Aug 16, 2006)

knife


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 16, 2006)

fork


----------



## ora (Aug 16, 2006)

spork


----------



## dormarth (Aug 16, 2006)

mork


----------



## ora (Aug 16, 2006)

dungarees


----------



## lurk (Aug 16, 2006)

Gunga Din


----------



## ora (Aug 16, 2006)

Sidekick


----------



## Draxion (Aug 16, 2006)

Spinning double-crescent kick!!!!  *does one to Qion's face*


----------



## ora (Aug 16, 2006)

Roundhouse

(Chuck Norris doesn't like Draxion beating up on Qion)


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 16, 2006)

Steam Engine


----------



## Qion (Aug 16, 2006)

Macintosh 

('Been usin' them since they were steam powered!)


----------



## Draxion (Aug 16, 2006)

eminence

(Is it not obvious why I chose this word??)


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 16, 2006)

supercilious


----------



## GrantG (Aug 16, 2006)

Bush


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 16, 2006)

burning


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 16, 2006)

urinary infection

(Hmmm, burning Bush......I like the concept.  An expedient way of eliminating a biohazard, no?)


----------



## ora (Aug 16, 2006)

clap


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 16, 2006)

Thunder


----------



## ora (Aug 16, 2006)

Thor


----------



## andym (Aug 16, 2006)

Thursday


----------



## ora (Aug 16, 2006)

Tomorrow


----------



## lurk (Aug 16, 2006)

Mañana


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 16, 2006)

Shillyshally


----------



## GrantG (Aug 16, 2006)

indecisive


----------



## lurk (Aug 16, 2006)

Wimbley

/ Down in Fraggle Rock!


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 16, 2006)

I think that was Wembley, not Wimbley.  Continuing on, I'll say:

Radishes


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 16, 2006)

farting
(well, radishes do give me the farts)


----------



## lurk (Aug 16, 2006)

beans

/ Mikuro yep you are right only 402 other schmucks spell it like that on the internets.


----------



## Qion (Aug 16, 2006)

Beano


----------



## GrantG (Aug 17, 2006)

flatulence


----------



## lurk (Aug 17, 2006)

Ill Wind


----------



## ora (Aug 17, 2006)

Hawkwind


----------



## Draxion (Aug 17, 2006)

boy-who-flies-with-christmas-trees  D:

(That whole Native American "let's name our kids after the first thing we see/immagine" thing popped into my mind)


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 17, 2006)

.....and, in the same context as, "That whole Native American let's name our kids after the first thing we see/imagine" ... the poor lad whose name is:

*Two-Dogs-F*cking*


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 17, 2006)

screwy bitch?


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 17, 2006)

most any guy's ex *girlfriend*


----------



## Qion (Aug 17, 2006)

Irrefutably Satanic One


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 17, 2006)

_eeeeeeeee_vil

(trying to reign in the multi-word associations... )


----------



## GrantG (Aug 17, 2006)

Austin


----------



## Qion (Aug 18, 2006)

Texas


----------



## ora (Aug 18, 2006)

Execution


----------



## Qion (Aug 18, 2006)

noose


----------



## ora (Aug 18, 2006)

Moose!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 18, 2006)

Boris


----------



## ora (Aug 18, 2006)

Spider

(for some reason when i was a kid in my house all spiders were called Boris, no idea why).


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 18, 2006)

Venom


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Poison


----------



## ora (Aug 18, 2006)

pen


----------



## fryke (Aug 18, 2006)

palindrome


----------



## ora (Aug 18, 2006)

LeveL


----------



## lurk (Aug 18, 2006)

plumb


----------



## ora (Aug 18, 2006)

Upright


----------



## Qion (Aug 18, 2006)

downright


----------



## pds (Aug 18, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Qion (Aug 18, 2006)

Insanely Great


----------



## ora (Aug 18, 2006)

Infinite loop.


----------



## Qion (Aug 18, 2006)

Apple Campus


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 18, 2006)

California


----------



## Qion (Aug 18, 2006)

Californiacation


----------



## Draxion (Aug 18, 2006)

Arnold Schwartzengrgheihlodger


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 18, 2006)

terminator


----------



## reed (Aug 18, 2006)

Arnuld


----------



## pds (Aug 18, 2006)

football


----------



## lurk (Aug 18, 2006)

Yo, *Adrian*!

Edit, too slow.

*Pigskin*


----------



## reed (Aug 18, 2006)

slimjims.


----------



## pds (Aug 18, 2006)

jerk 

(high school kid who used to eat them)


----------



## reed (Aug 18, 2006)

beefjerky

 (that's what we called it back in the 60s/70s..."politically" incorrect now in terms of healthy "food"). But what the hec..............


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 19, 2006)

beefsteak


----------



## Qion (Aug 19, 2006)

fatsteak


----------



## Draxion (Aug 19, 2006)

Logan


----------



## Qion (Aug 19, 2006)

Gordon! 

(Only one person on this forum besides a mod would get _that_ connection)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2006)

Flash!


(aaaaa-aaaaahhh!!! Savior of the universe!! )


----------



## Qion (Aug 19, 2006)

J2se 

(Fine, I can't capitalize properly.)


----------



## ora (Aug 19, 2006)

Jvm


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2006)

kaffe


----------



## Qion (Aug 19, 2006)

chafe


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 21, 2006)

chav


----------



## ora (Aug 21, 2006)

Essex


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 21, 2006)

tasteless


----------



## reed (Aug 21, 2006)

vegetables

(outside organic and local farms)


----------



## andym (Aug 21, 2006)

Broccoli


----------



## lurk (Aug 21, 2006)

Thursday!

(That is the day I pick up my local CSA Happy Fun Veggie Box!)


----------



## reed (Aug 21, 2006)

(Marché de) Vendredi 

(nice site Lurk)


----------



## Qion (Aug 21, 2006)

quatro formagi


----------



## pds (Aug 21, 2006)

Three Musketeers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 21, 2006)

Three Stooges

(Curly was always my favourite)


----------



## Qion (Aug 21, 2006)

stupidity


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 21, 2006)

Politics (what? _what?_)


----------



## Qion (Aug 21, 2006)

Centrist Party


----------



## ora (Aug 22, 2006)

Reactive


----------



## Qion (Aug 22, 2006)

radioactive


----------



## ora (Aug 22, 2006)

hot


----------



## lurk (Aug 22, 2006)

Phlogiston


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 23, 2006)

phlegm


----------



## ora (Aug 23, 2006)

pamphlet

(both are good words for hangman as they have so few vowels  )


----------



## reed (Aug 23, 2006)

Jaurés


----------



## lurk (Aug 23, 2006)

JAWS!

// Da da, da da, da da da da da da da da 
/// How should I write the Jaws theme...


----------



## ora (Aug 23, 2006)

mashup

(see this)


----------



## reed (Aug 23, 2006)

WW1 

(not a word, sorry)


----------



## ora (Aug 23, 2006)

attrition


----------



## reed (Aug 23, 2006)

fodder


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 23, 2006)

oats


----------



## ora (Aug 23, 2006)

porridge


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 23, 2006)

Portage 

(Sorry, it's the end of the day and my brain is fried from working on Active Directory all day )


----------



## ora (Aug 23, 2006)

michigan

(i sympathize, mine was fried from way too many phone conferences today)


----------



## Qion (Aug 23, 2006)

Charleviox


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 23, 2006)

_**dammit!!**too slow!!!_

French


----------



## Cat (Aug 24, 2006)

Fries


----------



## ora (Aug 24, 2006)

Freeeeeeddddooooooom (in the voice of famous drunkard anti-semite Mel G of California)


----------



## reed (Aug 24, 2006)

freedom (fries)?

 Remember that one?


----------



## ora (Aug 24, 2006)

Repetition


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 24, 2006)

harness

RATS &#8211; beaten by half a second!


----------



## Qion (Aug 24, 2006)

obtain


----------



## reed (Aug 24, 2006)

everything


----------



## ora (Aug 24, 2006)

materialistic


----------



## reed (Aug 24, 2006)

Indeed


----------



## pds (Aug 24, 2006)

I do...


----------



## reed (Aug 24, 2006)

wedding


----------



## dormarth (Aug 24, 2006)

divorce


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 24, 2006)

freedom

(Huddersfield for the Cup! Go Giants!)


----------



## Qion (Aug 24, 2006)

responsibility


----------



## dormarth (Aug 25, 2006)

children


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 25, 2006)

ball & chain


----------



## pds (Aug 25, 2006)

personal issues


----------



## dormarth (Aug 25, 2006)

prozac


----------



## ora (Aug 25, 2006)

serotonin


----------



## Qion (Aug 25, 2006)

adrenaline


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 25, 2006)

necessary!


----------



## ora (Aug 25, 2006)

sufficient


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 25, 2006)

efficient


----------



## lurk (Aug 25, 2006)

wasteful


----------



## ora (Aug 26, 2006)

packaging


----------



## Qion (Aug 26, 2006)

materialism


----------



## pds (Aug 26, 2006)

dialectical


----------



## ora (Aug 26, 2006)

Hegelian


----------



## Cat (Aug 27, 2006)

absolute


----------



## ora (Aug 27, 2006)

Monarchy


----------



## Qion (Aug 27, 2006)

oligarchy


----------



## ora (Aug 27, 2006)

oligosaccharide


----------



## andym (Aug 28, 2006)

sugar


----------



## ora (Aug 28, 2006)

spice


----------



## andym (Aug 28, 2006)

girls


----------



## lurk (Aug 29, 2006)

on *Film*

/The music of the 80s will be with us, always


----------



## Qion (Aug 29, 2006)

Hollywood


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2006)

Muppets


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2006)

cookie monster


----------



## lurk (Aug 29, 2006)

*C*

// is for cookie and that is good enough for me!


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2006)

"ciaobanga!!!!!!!"


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 29, 2006)

cowabunga


----------



## ora (Aug 29, 2006)

...dude

// the cartoons of the 80s will be with us.... always


----------



## Qion (Aug 29, 2006)

hair


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2006)

spray

(C'mon lurk!  I'm leading you into this one now.... )


----------



## lurk (Aug 30, 2006)

Ricki *Lake*

// You can lead a _lurk_ to water but if he hasn't finished his morning coffee who knows what you will get...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 30, 2006)

Kariba


----------



## ora (Aug 30, 2006)

Carob


----------



## lurk (Aug 30, 2006)

*Nasty*

// Well it is not that bad but they told me it would taste like chocolate!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2006)

Janet

(Ms. Jackson if you're.... )


----------



## ora (Aug 30, 2006)

John


----------



## Qion (Aug 30, 2006)

dick 

(with a capital d)


----------



## ora (Aug 31, 2006)

Cheney


----------



## Qion (Aug 31, 2006)

chain-link


----------



## ora (Aug 31, 2006)

chain mail


----------



## lurk (Aug 31, 2006)

letter


----------



## andym (Sep 1, 2006)

number


----------



## ora (Sep 1, 2006)

crunching


----------



## Qion (Sep 1, 2006)

munching


----------



## lurk (Sep 1, 2006)

*Cookie*

// repetition is good for the soul


----------



## Qion (Sep 1, 2006)

...and a *coffee*


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 1, 2006)

Starbucks


----------



## Qion (Sep 1, 2006)

...*made* it "okay" for a coffee to be 5 dollars.


----------



## ora (Sep 2, 2006)

*Mobbed*  up


----------



## Qion (Sep 2, 2006)

deaf


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 2, 2006)

blind


----------



## ora (Sep 2, 2006)

luck


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 2, 2006)

clovers


----------



## andym (Sep 2, 2006)

Irish


----------



## lurk (Sep 2, 2006)

luck


----------



## andym (Sep 3, 2006)

dip


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 3, 2006)

stick


----------



## andym (Sep 3, 2006)

man


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 3, 2006)

woman


----------



## Qion (Sep 3, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## pds (Sep 3, 2006)

people!


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 3, 2006)

humankind


----------



## Cat (Sep 3, 2006)

person


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 3, 2006)

individual


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 3, 2006)

collective


----------



## andym (Sep 3, 2006)

noun


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 3, 2006)

pronoun


----------



## Qion (Sep 3, 2006)

antonym


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 3, 2006)

synonym


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 3, 2006)

simmilar


----------



## lurk (Sep 3, 2006)

simian


----------



## Qion (Sep 3, 2006)

simpleton


----------



## ora (Sep 4, 2006)

simon


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 4, 2006)

says


----------



## andym (Sep 4, 2006)

oral


----------



## ora (Sep 4, 2006)

Aurel

(Really andy, i though mods were more polite than that!  )


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 4, 2006)

aural


----------



## ora (Sep 4, 2006)

deaf


----------



## Qion (Sep 4, 2006)

déjà-vu


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 4, 2006)

french


----------



## ora (Sep 4, 2006)

lessons


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 4, 2006)

horrible!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 4, 2006)

maths


----------



## Qion (Sep 4, 2006)

Englishness


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 4, 2006)

red


----------



## andym (Sep 4, 2006)

crimson


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 4, 2006)

sky


----------



## andym (Sep 4, 2006)

blue


----------



## ora (Sep 4, 2006)

grass


----------



## lurk (Sep 4, 2006)

greener


----------



## Qion (Sep 4, 2006)

emetic


----------



## Cat (Sep 5, 2006)

Hermetic


----------



## ora (Sep 5, 2006)

hermeneutic


----------



## lurk (Sep 5, 2006)

Hermes


----------



## ora (Sep 5, 2006)

messenger


----------



## Qion (Sep 5, 2006)

bee


----------



## ora (Sep 6, 2006)

sting


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 6, 2006)

ray


----------



## ora (Sep 6, 2006)

Steve


----------



## lurk (Sep 6, 2006)

Crikey


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 6, 2006)

Guv'nor


----------



## oceanicitl (Sep 6, 2006)

gobby


----------



## lurk (Sep 6, 2006)

Gorby


----------



## pds (Sep 6, 2006)

cough


----------



## Qion (Sep 6, 2006)

guffaw


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 7, 2006)

chortle


----------



## ora (Sep 7, 2006)

rotund


----------



## lurk (Sep 7, 2006)

Sophie

//The wife of Arch Duke Ferdinand, who's assassination sparked WWI


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 7, 2006)

Zosha


----------



## pds (Sep 7, 2006)

Gabor


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 7, 2006)

hotcakes


----------



## ora (Sep 7, 2006)

alfred


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 7, 2006)

hitchcock

(is that how you spell the name? Never knew, never will know...)


----------



## ora (Sep 7, 2006)

birds


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 7, 2006)

parrot


----------



## Esquilinho (Sep 7, 2006)

CaptainQuark


----------



## Qion (Sep 7, 2006)

*Progmaniac Metalhead *

(I think that's right, no?)


----------



## Cat (Sep 8, 2006)

Machinehead


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 8, 2006)

(Machinehead ain't prog!)

*Pain of Salvation*


----------



## ora (Sep 8, 2006)

religion

(so what's prog metal?)


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 8, 2006)

church


----------



## Esquilinho (Sep 8, 2006)

ora said:


> religion
> 
> (so what's prog metal?)



Err Opeth?

check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_metal


----------



## ora (Sep 8, 2006)

illuminated

(cheers Esq. I should have wikipedia'd it myself  )


----------



## Cat (Sep 9, 2006)

Illuminatus

(I didn't mean the band, I meant the Deep Purple album.)


----------



## ora (Sep 9, 2006)

conspiracy


----------



## lurk (Sep 9, 2006)

Illuminati


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 9, 2006)

Nwo


----------



## lurk (Sep 9, 2006)

Fries!

/ The New World ordered, and I want fries with that!


----------



## pds (Sep 10, 2006)

thighs


----------



## ora (Sep 10, 2006)

chicken


----------



## andym (Sep 10, 2006)

yellow


----------



## lurk (Sep 10, 2006)

Rose


----------



## ora (Sep 10, 2006)

thorne


----------



## andym (Sep 10, 2006)

prick


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 10, 2006)

brick


----------



## andym (Sep 10, 2006)

mortar


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 10, 2006)

grey


----------



## lurk (Sep 10, 2006)

African


----------



## ora (Sep 10, 2006)

union


----------



## Qion (Sep 10, 2006)

rebelion


----------



## secondhandrozie (Sep 10, 2006)

vulture


----------



## andym (Sep 10, 2006)

predator


----------



## Qion (Sep 10, 2006)

alien


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2006)

E.t.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 10, 2006)

phone


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2006)

*Bell *

(too obvious for the word "home" )


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 10, 2006)

monopoly


----------



## ora (Sep 10, 2006)

board


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 10, 2006)

plank


----------



## Qion (Sep 10, 2006)

walking


----------



## lurk (Sep 10, 2006)

wounded


----------



## ora (Sep 10, 2006)

medic


----------



## lurk (Sep 11, 2006)

Medici

/ Patronage is a pain in the...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 11, 2006)

Obersturmbannpabst


----------



## ora (Sep 11, 2006)

its all *Greek* to me


----------



## andym (Sep 11, 2006)

and double *Dutch* to me


----------



## pds (Sep 11, 2006)

Zammy-Sam


----------



## Qion (Sep 11, 2006)

kitty-cat 

Where is Zammy-Sam anyway?


----------



## ora (Sep 11, 2006)

collar


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 11, 2006)

spiked


----------



## lurk (Sep 11, 2006)

punch


----------



## ora (Sep 12, 2006)

drunk


----------



## lurk (Sep 12, 2006)

*Hiccough*...


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 12, 2006)

hangover


----------



## ora (Sep 12, 2006)

painkillers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 12, 2006)

Quaker


----------



## ora (Sep 12, 2006)

Quark 

//and i don't wanr any quesitons about whether its charm, top or colour!


----------



## Cat (Sep 12, 2006)

Strange

;-)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## lurk (Sep 12, 2006)

My guess is it's *bottom*!


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 12, 2006)

teacher

(Well, my Music teacher is called Mrs. Bottom, so...)


----------



## lurk (Sep 12, 2006)

*Wife*

/ Well my wife is a (teacher)^2 FWIW


----------



## pds (Sep 12, 2006)

WonderWoman


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lesbian!


----------



## lurk (Sep 12, 2006)

Sappho


----------



## Qion (Sep 13, 2006)

Saphire


----------



## ora (Sep 13, 2006)

ring


----------



## Qion (Sep 13, 2006)

condom


----------



## lurk (Sep 13, 2006)

History

// Gettin' fixed ain't bad! TMI


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 13, 2006)

World

(as in Mel Brooks.  It's good to be da king! )


----------



## Qion (Sep 13, 2006)

worldwide 

(not much up for philosophy right now)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 14, 2006)

next door

(not much up for globalisation right now)


----------



## reed (Sep 14, 2006)

neighbor


----------



## Qion (Sep 14, 2006)

partner


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 14, 2006)

life


----------



## ora (Sep 14, 2006)

business


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 14, 2006)

job


----------



## lurk (Sep 14, 2006)

money


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 14, 2006)

cash

(I first thought 'money' a second time. Left over from the ABBA song)


----------



## ora (Sep 15, 2006)

liquid

(Hi dlloyd, long time no see)


----------



## pds (Sep 15, 2006)

nitrogen


----------



## ora (Sep 15, 2006)

orange

//mmmmmnnnn, shattering frozen oranges is such fun


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 15, 2006)

Aquarius


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 15, 2006)

hippy


----------



## Qion (Sep 15, 2006)

(my) Hips Don't Lie

(Well at least they wouldn't if they could, um, talk.)


----------



## ora (Sep 15, 2006)

hot

//So i'm not a huge fan of the music, but shakira is, well, hot


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 15, 2006)

(I'll have to say..)


*not*


(I personally don't find Shakira that appealing, either physically or musically.  She was much better when she first started out with only latin rock before moving to teh mainstream, but that vocal technique of hers got old fast. )


----------



## ora (Sep 15, 2006)

monkey

//no, i don't like the music or the vocal tricks, just the visuals.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 15, 2006)

wrench


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 15, 2006)

Sabotage


----------



## pds (Sep 15, 2006)

fubar


----------



## reed (Sep 15, 2006)

Sncf


----------



## Qion (Sep 15, 2006)

snuffleupagus

(That one's for you nix)


----------



## reed (Sep 15, 2006)

gigglesnitches.....

(Grandma MacArthur from Buffalo use to say this word for a girl who was often in nervous laughter and who couldn't stop giggling between words). "Oh, she has a case of the gigglesnitches....."


----------



## fuzz (Sep 15, 2006)

spitznoggle


----------



## fuzz (Sep 15, 2006)

spitznoggle

(my third grade teacher's last name - she was a nice person - the students were bad and made fun of her last name)


----------



## Qion (Sep 15, 2006)

Noggin

(There's another one for nix.)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 16, 2006)

Qion said:


> Noggin
> 
> (There's another one for nix.)





noodle

(Thanks for the two words at my honor... )


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 16, 2006)

pasta


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 16, 2006)

pizza


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 16, 2006)

Italy


----------



## pds (Sep 16, 2006)

boot


----------



## Qion (Sep 16, 2006)

shoehorn


----------



## lurk (Sep 16, 2006)

Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## Qion (Sep 16, 2006)

(and beat him with an) *acorn*


----------



## pds (Sep 16, 2006)

"Ah say"


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 17, 2006)

"I see"


----------



## Qion (Sep 17, 2006)

America the Beautiful


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 17, 2006)

(let's get this back to _word_ association...)

anthem


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 17, 2006)

Ballgames


----------



## lurk (Sep 17, 2006)

peanuts


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 17, 2006)

Camp Snoopy

(Now renamed "The Park at Mall of America" due to licensing issues.)


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 17, 2006)

droopy


----------



## Qion (Sep 18, 2006)

loopy


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 18, 2006)

rhymes


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 18, 2006)

poem


----------



## lurk (Sep 18, 2006)

Nantucket

;-)


----------



## ora (Sep 18, 2006)

Pawtucket  (I'm a redsox fan - odd for a brit!)


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2006)

sleighride


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 18, 2006)

quasimodo

(Just skipped the bells bit &#8211; seemed too obvious )


----------



## lurk (Sep 18, 2006)

My *Hump*s

/Damn you Quark! That song--it is locked in my brain--and it burns!!!!


----------



## ora (Sep 18, 2006)

Fergie

//and that awful 'London Bridge' track she just released


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 18, 2006)

serge (name)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 18, 2006)

sergei


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2006)

Rachmaninoff


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 18, 2006)

pianoforte


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 18, 2006)

music


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2006)

musician


----------



## Qion (Sep 18, 2006)

trumpets


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2006)

brass


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 18, 2006)

metal


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2006)

hair


----------



## fuzz (Sep 18, 2006)

fuzz


----------



## Qion (Sep 18, 2006)

cookie


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 18, 2006)

monster
(I've never even seen Sesame Street and yet I think of that. What does this say about the success of viral marketing? haha)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 18, 2006)

Pixar

(Monsters, Inc. )


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 18, 2006)

studios


----------



## Qion (Sep 18, 2006)

Florida


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 18, 2006)

fark['s Florida tag]


----------



## lurk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gosh, 3 days and no action on this thread is "Fark" the new

*Godwin*


----------



## Cat (Sep 21, 2006)

Nazis


----------



## pds (Sep 21, 2006)

bugaboo


----------



## Cat (Sep 21, 2006)

didgeridoo


----------



## ora (Sep 21, 2006)

souvenir


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 21, 2006)

tourist (ugh)


----------



## Qion (Sep 21, 2006)

camera 

(The big 80's one with the 20 inch lens and the overly large shoulder straps that hang around your neck instead..)


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 22, 2006)

digital

(we're in a modern age now)


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 22, 2006)

analog


----------



## lurk (Sep 22, 2006)

Circuit


----------



## fuzz (Sep 22, 2006)

City


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 22, 2006)

Rover


----------



## ora (Sep 22, 2006)

dog


----------



## pds (Sep 22, 2006)

eat


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 22, 2006)

chomp


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 22, 2006)

chop


----------



## lurk (Sep 22, 2006)

pork

/ the other white meat!


----------



## reed (Sep 22, 2006)

dork (as in... "what a dork!")


----------



## Qion (Sep 22, 2006)

Jasmine


----------



## lurk (Sep 22, 2006)

*Arabian Nights*


----------



## Qion (Sep 22, 2006)

Aladdin


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 22, 2006)

genius


----------



## ora (Sep 22, 2006)

bar


----------



## Qion (Sep 22, 2006)

smokes and pancakes


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 22, 2006)

veterans (don't ask why, I don't know)


----------



## lurk (Sep 22, 2006)

vegetarians


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2006)

vegans


----------



## ora (Sep 23, 2006)

complications!

//vegan ex girlfriend meant i had to almost relearn cooking, to find vegan dishes i could make that we would both enjoy


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2006)

dilemma


(I don't know if I could have dealt with that, especially with my Argentine heritage.. )


----------



## ora (Sep 23, 2006)

song

//yeah, I've been to an Argentine bbq, i think thats what vegans would call hell  . I did manage to work out a bunch of good dishes though, especially asian food.


----------



## andym (Sep 23, 2006)

bird


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 23, 2006)

Jazz


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2006)

music


(and I mean REAL music )


----------



## Qion (Sep 23, 2006)

waveforms 

(and I mean REAL waveforms )


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2006)

triangle

(and you thought I was going to say "sine"! )


----------



## Qion (Sep 23, 2006)

square


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2006)

rhombus


(too much Squarepusher? )


----------



## Qion (Sep 23, 2006)

Mr. Ginder

(My tenth grade geometry teacher... do all math teachers have to be pretentious asses?)


----------



## lurk (Sep 23, 2006)

Bender


----------



## ora (Sep 24, 2006)

Fry


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 24, 2006)

French


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2006)

Eiffel


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 24, 2006)

tower


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2006)

Babel


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 24, 2006)

cain


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2006)

Abel


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 24, 2006)

(crap, I'm going to have to cheat and go with my second choice, otherwise we'll have an endless loop. haha)

Bible


----------



## Qion (Sep 24, 2006)

revisions


----------



## ora (Sep 24, 2006)

editor


----------



## lurk (Sep 24, 2006)

Cvs


----------



## dormarth (Sep 24, 2006)

work


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2006)

play


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 24, 2006)

iTV


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 24, 2006)

record


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2006)

vinyl


----------



## ora (Sep 24, 2006)

junkie


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 24, 2006)

fan


----------



## lurk (Sep 24, 2006)

wind


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 24, 2006)

power


----------



## Qion (Sep 24, 2006)

money


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2006)

(for) nothing


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 24, 2006)

chicks


----------



## fuzz (Sep 24, 2006)

dixie


----------



## ora (Sep 25, 2006)

south


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 25, 2006)

north


----------



## lurk (Sep 25, 2006)

woods


----------



## fuzz (Sep 25, 2006)

lost


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 25, 2006)

found


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2006)

money


360


----------



## lurk (Sep 25, 2006)

*filthy* lucre  ;-)


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 25, 2006)

dirty


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2006)

lucrative


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 25, 2006)

opportunity


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 25, 2006)

job


----------



## fuzz (Sep 25, 2006)

search


----------



## lurk (Sep 25, 2006)

find


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 25, 2006)

Finder


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 25, 2006)

Mac OS X


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 25, 2006)

aqua


----------



## lurk (Sep 25, 2006)

aquavit


----------



## Qion (Sep 25, 2006)

Aquabats


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 25, 2006)

Mermaid Man ::ha::


----------



## ora (Sep 25, 2006)

Barnacle Boy


----------



## Qion (Sep 25, 2006)

Todos saben *Spongebob! *


----------



## bbloke (Sep 25, 2006)

scrubber


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 25, 2006)

tub


----------



## bbloke (Sep 25, 2006)

thumping


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 25, 2006)

drum


----------



## ora (Sep 25, 2006)

solo


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 25, 2006)

han


----------



## lurk (Sep 25, 2006)

Shot *first*!


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 25, 2006)

last


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 25, 2006)

first


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 25, 2006)

repeat


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 25, 2006)

loop


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 25, 2006)

&#8734;

(infinity)


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 25, 2006)

universe


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 25, 2006)

multiverse


----------



## Qion (Sep 25, 2006)

exponential theory


----------



## lurk (Sep 25, 2006)

practice


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 25, 2006)

piano


----------



## Qion (Sep 26, 2006)

keyboard


----------



## ora (Sep 26, 2006)

back lit


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 26, 2006)

powerbook


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 26, 2006)

MacBook


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 26, 2006)

Pro


----------



## ora (Sep 26, 2006)

tools


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 26, 2006)

utilities


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 26, 2006)

folder


----------



## pds (Sep 26, 2006)

kneader


----------



## Qion (Sep 26, 2006)

nettle


----------



## ora (Sep 26, 2006)

soup


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 26, 2006)

chicken


----------



## lurk (Sep 26, 2006)

little


----------



## fuzz (Sep 26, 2006)

fiddle


----------



## Qion (Sep 26, 2006)

fiddler


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 26, 2006)

roof


----------



## Qion (Sep 26, 2006)

Tinman


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 26, 2006)

oz


----------



## ora (Sep 27, 2006)

prison


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 27, 2006)

mind


----------



## ora (Sep 27, 2006)

control


----------



## lurk (Sep 27, 2006)

spastic


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 27, 2006)

crazy (took me about three seconds to find an association for that word...)


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 27, 2006)

people


----------



## ora (Sep 27, 2006)

power

//gotta love buzzwords


----------



## bbloke (Sep 27, 2006)

tools


----------



## fuzz (Sep 27, 2006)

applications


----------



## lurk (Sep 27, 2006)

appliqué 

// and Leon is getting larger!!!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 27, 2006)

gauche


----------



## lurk (Sep 27, 2006)

Gaucho 

// the little known Marx brother from Argentina!


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 27, 2006)

italian


----------



## Qion (Sep 27, 2006)

Italian Job


----------



## fuzz (Sep 27, 2006)

Mini Cooper


----------



## Qion (Sep 27, 2006)

twice


----------



## lurk (Sep 27, 2006)

...three times a *lady*


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 27, 2006)

i divorce
i divorce
i divorce (ahem, a muslim reference here for the lady...)


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 27, 2006)

marraige


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2006)

wedding


----------



## Qion (Sep 27, 2006)

white


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2006)

water


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 27, 2006)

raft (if white-water)
glass (if just water)

you pick


----------



## Qion (Sep 27, 2006)

cerebrum


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 27, 2006)

brain


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2006)

Brian


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 27, 2006)

Greene


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 27, 2006)

green


----------



## Qion (Sep 27, 2006)

expelling


----------



## fuzz (Sep 27, 2006)

ex·pec·to·ra·tion


----------



## lurk (Sep 27, 2006)

phlegm

// so Gia. does he know you divorced him up thread?


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 28, 2006)

mucus


----------



## ora (Sep 28, 2006)

membrane


----------



## Qion (Sep 28, 2006)

visceral


----------



## lurk (Sep 28, 2006)

victuals


----------



## ora (Sep 28, 2006)

grub


----------



## pds (Sep 28, 2006)

survivor


----------



## ora (Sep 28, 2006)

complex


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 28, 2006)

carbohydrate


----------



## ora (Sep 28, 2006)

atkins


----------



## Qion (Sep 28, 2006)

fatkins


----------



## lurk (Sep 28, 2006)

*bananna*-fanna-fo-fatkins
me-my-mo-matkins
Atkins!


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 28, 2006)

fruit


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 28, 2006)

vegetable


----------



## ora (Sep 28, 2006)

mineral


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 28, 2006)

salts


----------



## pds (Sep 28, 2006)

table


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 28, 2006)

<td>


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 29, 2006)

<tr>


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 29, 2006)

</tr>


----------



## pds (Sep 29, 2006)

W


----------



## ora (Sep 29, 2006)

markup


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 29, 2006)

price


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 29, 2006)

sale


----------



## ora (Sep 29, 2006)

fire


----------



## Cat (Sep 29, 2006)

water


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 29, 2006)

earth

(Been watching a lot of _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ with my son....good anime for a Nickelodeon production. )


----------



## fuzz (Sep 29, 2006)

soil


----------



## lurk (Sep 29, 2006)

stain


----------



## pds (Sep 29, 2006)

stain

guess great minds think alike


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 29, 2006)

echo


----------



## ora (Sep 29, 2006)

location


----------



## lurk (Sep 29, 2006)

here.


----------



## ora (Sep 29, 2006)

hear


----------



## Qion (Sep 29, 2006)

ear


----------



## ora (Sep 29, 2006)

lobe


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 29, 2006)

lode


----------



## ora (Sep 29, 2006)

stone


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 29, 2006)

rock


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2006)

is dead


----------



## Qion (Sep 30, 2006)

morir


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 30, 2006)

muerto


----------



## Qion (Sep 30, 2006)

Puerto Rico


----------



## fuzz (Sep 30, 2006)

vacation


----------



## Qion (Sep 30, 2006)

Okay.


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2006)

L-A (h-o m-a!)

Oklahoma!

</campy vocals>


----------



## ora (Sep 30, 2006)

Arizona Bay

//I miss Bill Hicks!


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't know enough about pop culture, apparently. So I'll have to go with
*music*


----------



## lurk (Sep 30, 2006)

um... *store*


----------



## ora (Oct 1, 2006)

credit

//bill hicks was an outrageous standup comic (and singer). Go check him out but only if you're not offended easily


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 1, 2006)

card


----------



## fuzz (Oct 1, 2006)

stock


----------



## ora (Oct 1, 2006)

syrup


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 1, 2006)

pancake


----------



## pds (Oct 1, 2006)

waffles


----------



## ora (Oct 1, 2006)

Belgium


----------



## chevy (Oct 1, 2006)

French fries


----------



## Qion (Oct 1, 2006)

American (fatness)


----------



## ora (Oct 1, 2006)

Graffiti


----------



## Qion (Oct 1, 2006)

graphic


----------



## ora (Oct 1, 2006)

user interface


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 1, 2006)

Gnome


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 1, 2006)

KDE

(damn thing won't let me capitalize that...weird, now it did. Whatever)


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 1, 2006)

Xfce


----------



## Qion (Oct 1, 2006)

Xfire


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 1, 2006)

fire


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 1, 2006)

firefox


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 1, 2006)

browser


----------



## Qion (Oct 1, 2006)

Informer


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 1, 2006)

spy


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 1, 2006)

Spymac


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 2, 2006)

'ugh'


----------



## lurk (Oct 2, 2006)

caveman

// Lar a'lunda Lana!!!

//too obscure?  The spelling is phonetic, I only have heard it.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 2, 2006)

ancient


----------



## lurk (Oct 2, 2006)

relative

// Come now, just because the movie was from 1981. ;-)


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 2, 2006)

family


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 2, 2006)

friends


----------



## pds (Oct 2, 2006)

lovers


----------



## Qion (Oct 2, 2006)

crying


----------



## ora (Oct 2, 2006)

onions


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 2, 2006)

vegetable


----------



## bbloke (Oct 2, 2006)

fruit


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 2, 2006)

cake


----------



## ora (Oct 2, 2006)

(or) death

//trying another standup comedy reference


----------



## lurk (Oct 2, 2006)

Sluffed off this mortal *coil*


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 2, 2006)

magnet


----------



## bbloke (Oct 2, 2006)

superconducting


----------



## fuzz (Oct 2, 2006)

levitation


----------



## ora (Oct 2, 2006)

magic


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 2, 2006)

wand


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 2, 2006)

wander


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 2, 2006)

lost

_all that is gold does not glitter
not all those who wander are lost
old that is strong does not wither
deep roots are not reached by the frost

from ashes a fire shall be worken
a light from the darkness shall spring
renewed shall be blade that was broken
the crown-less again shall be king_


----------



## Qion (Oct 2, 2006)

iTunes 

(Nice marketing, Apple.)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 2, 2006)

iPod


----------



## ora (Oct 3, 2006)

gadget


----------



## lurk (Oct 3, 2006)

inspector 

/ dum da dum da dum dum whoo hoo!


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 3, 2006)

chief


----------



## pds (Oct 3, 2006)

99


----------



## ora (Oct 3, 2006)

flake


----------



## Cat (Oct 3, 2006)

snow


----------



## ora (Oct 3, 2006)

unique


----------



## lurk (Oct 3, 2006)

rabbit

// How do you catch a one-of-a-kind rabbit?


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 3, 2006)

bunny


----------



## Qion (Oct 3, 2006)

B-rabbit


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 3, 2006)

I have no idea where to go with this one...how about what it sounds like

chainsaw


----------



## ora (Oct 3, 2006)

fell


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 3, 2006)

voice


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 3, 2006)

sound


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 3, 2006)

wave


----------



## lurk (Oct 3, 2006)

hang 10

/ all you hodads out there!


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 3, 2006)

hang 'em all!

:O)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 3, 2006)

hangman


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 3, 2006)

game


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 3, 2006)

video


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 4, 2006)

iPod


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2006)

podcast 

(please don't sue me... )


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 4, 2006)

podcasting


----------



## ora (Oct 4, 2006)

Cease and Desist


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2006)

"stop, drop, and roll"


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 4, 2006)

fire


----------



## ora (Oct 4, 2006)

break


----------



## lurk (Oct 4, 2006)

dance

// Check out my moonwalk ;-)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2006)

revolution


----------



## ora (Oct 4, 2006)

(will not be) televised


----------



## pds (Oct 4, 2006)

debate


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2006)

rebuttle


----------



## Qion (Oct 4, 2006)

scuttle


----------



## pds (Oct 4, 2006)

refocus


----------



## lurk (Oct 4, 2006)

*lack* (of focus)


----------



## ora (Oct 4, 2006)

luster


----------



## reed (Oct 4, 2006)

pregnant


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2006)

child

(boy number 3 should be here in late January '07 )


----------



## reed (Oct 4, 2006)

brothers


----------



## Qion (Oct 4, 2006)

sisters


----------



## ora (Oct 4, 2006)

nuns

/congrats nix!


----------



## reed (Oct 4, 2006)

flying


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 4, 2006)

plane


----------



## Qion (Oct 4, 2006)

snakes 

(Oh, y saludos amigo por otra niño!)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 4, 2006)

serpents


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 5, 2006)

Animals


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 5, 2006)

pigs (don't know why, I guess I'm in a weird mood this morning)


----------



## pds (Oct 5, 2006)

fly


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 5, 2006)

buzz


----------



## ora (Oct 5, 2006)

saw


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 5, 2006)

chain (didn't we just do that one?)


----------



## ora (Oct 5, 2006)

Constantinople 

//the one across the golden horn


----------



## bbloke (Oct 5, 2006)

Istanbul


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 5, 2006)

turkey


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 5, 2006)

gobble

(and thanks guys for the congrats on the upcoming baby )


----------



## fuzz (Oct 5, 2006)

gurgle


----------



## lurk (Oct 5, 2006)

spit-up

/ talk of babies and gurgle and all ;-)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 5, 2006)

milk


----------



## ora (Oct 5, 2006)

maid


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 5, 2006)

honor

(of course my wife would be the matron of honor at her sister's wedding this December since she's married )


----------



## Qion (Oct 5, 2006)

glory


----------



## lurk (Oct 5, 2006)

must... resist... humorous... but... inappropriate... word...

Um...

*Wholesome*

// ;-)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 5, 2006)

foods


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 5, 2006)

services

(would you like fries with that? )


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 5, 2006)

church


----------



## Qion (Oct 5, 2006)

Winston Churchill 

(And yes, I *do* want to Fatty-Size that!)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 5, 2006)

Ww2


----------



## Qion (Oct 5, 2006)

Pearl Harbor


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 5, 2006)

Hawai


----------



## Harp (Oct 5, 2006)

spell check


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 5, 2006)

built-in

(control click a text-box, select "check spelling as you type" under the spelling thing.)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 5, 2006)

engine


----------



## Qion (Oct 6, 2006)

mechanized


----------



## fuzz (Oct 6, 2006)

Legos


----------



## ora (Oct 6, 2006)

Denmark


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 6, 2006)

Holland


----------



## bbloke (Oct 6, 2006)

Belgium


----------



## Qion (Oct 6, 2006)

waffles


----------



## ora (Oct 6, 2006)

Repetitive 

//I did waffles 2 pages back!!


----------



## pds (Oct 6, 2006)

stress


----------



## Qion (Oct 6, 2006)

sex


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

mex


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

tex


----------



## Qion (Oct 6, 2006)

reflex


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

yeeehaaa (in that a word?)


----------



## ora (Oct 6, 2006)

exclamation


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

point (G?)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

land


----------



## lurk (Oct 6, 2006)

approach


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

final


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2006)

countdown


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

boosters


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

rockets


----------



## ora (Oct 6, 2006)

aluminium


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

siding


----------



## Qion (Oct 6, 2006)

shivering

(The feeling you get when you run nails along aluminum siding.)


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

blackboard 

(I up you one Qion...do THAT with your nails))


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

chalk


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 6, 2006)

SMART Board

(Like a white board, but the screen detects an electronic pen and writes from that. Semi-useless if you have a white board..)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 6, 2006)

hype...


----------



## Qion (Oct 6, 2006)

...othetical


----------



## lurk (Oct 6, 2006)

*paren*(thetical)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 7, 2006)

parentheses


----------



## lurk (Oct 7, 2006)

toenail clippings


----------



## ora (Oct 7, 2006)

hangnail


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 7, 2006)

hangar


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 7, 2006)

clothes


----------



## Qion (Oct 7, 2006)

hangErs


----------



## lurk (Oct 7, 2006)

lackey


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 8, 2006)

sidekick


----------



## Qion (Oct 8, 2006)

tornado-crescent


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2006)

thunder alley


----------



## ora (Oct 8, 2006)

damnation alley


----------



## Qion (Oct 8, 2006)

Sirius


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 8, 2006)

satellite


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

Europa


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 8, 2006)

Europe


----------



## Qion (Oct 8, 2006)

Sheffield


----------



## lurk (Oct 9, 2006)

Steel

// Re: Damnation Alley, I still remember the unsquishable cockroaches from there!


----------



## Qion (Oct 9, 2006)

Essex


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 9, 2006)

Britain


----------



## ora (Oct 9, 2006)

weather

//all we talk about, us Brits. Also, yeah, Damnation Alley stuck with me too, though i remember being stunned when I found there was a movie too!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 9, 2006)

humid

(...especially here in Miami )


----------



## AhhChoo (Oct 9, 2006)

miserable

(......and especially so in the Brazilian Amazon, where my work often takes me.  90% humidity combined with temps in the 80s and 90s day after day, year round, can be pretty grim.)


----------



## lurk (Oct 9, 2006)

work

// not most days but today, tis true


----------



## chevy (Oct 9, 2006)

sunny !


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 9, 2006)

rainy

(...Also a problem during this time of the year in Miami. )


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 9, 2006)

snow


----------



## ora (Oct 9, 2006)

crash


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 9, 2006)

Windows


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 9, 2006)

Microsoft


----------



## lurk (Oct 9, 2006)

consternation


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 9, 2006)

constipation (haha)


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 9, 2006)

Vista


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 9, 2006)

Buena


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 9, 2006)

mala


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 10, 2006)

Espanol


----------



## ora (Oct 10, 2006)

Tapas
//salivating at the thought, i have a pulpo alla gallega (sp?) craving


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 10, 2006)

tacos


----------



## Qion (Oct 10, 2006)

enchiladas


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 10, 2006)

chinchillas (weird, I know)


----------



## ora (Oct 11, 2006)

coat


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 11, 2006)

jacket


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 11, 2006)

jackal


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 11, 2006)

Jack the Pirate


----------



## ora (Oct 11, 2006)

avast!


----------



## Qion (Oct 11, 2006)

vista 

(The non-MS kind.)


----------



## ora (Oct 11, 2006)

point


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 11, 2006)

pinnacle


----------



## Qion (Oct 11, 2006)

peak


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 11, 2006)

mountain


----------



## Qion (Oct 11, 2006)

boredness


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 11, 2006)

laziness


----------



## pds (Oct 14, 2006)

idolatry

(so it wasn't exactly an instantaneous association, but it should get things off dead center )


----------



## Qion (Oct 14, 2006)

false idols


----------



## AhhChoo (Oct 14, 2006)

mammon


----------



## lurk (Oct 14, 2006)

*Jamaica* 'mon


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 14, 2006)

spice


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 14, 2006)

variety


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 14, 2006)

change


----------



## lurk (Oct 14, 2006)

season


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 14, 2006)

spring


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 14, 2006)

winter


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 15, 2006)

autumn


----------



## Qion (Oct 15, 2006)

fall 

(It's fall here in Indiana and I love it.)


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 15, 2006)

leaves


----------



## Qion (Oct 15, 2006)

(he, she or it) leaves


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2006)

conjugate


----------



## Qion (Oct 15, 2006)

subjugate


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 15, 2006)

subway


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

system


----------



## fuzz (Oct 15, 2006)

hierarchy


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

pyramid


----------



## Qion (Oct 15, 2006)

prism


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

pink floyd


----------



## lurk (Oct 15, 2006)

*pudding!*

// If you don't eat your meat! You can't have any!


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2006)

vanilla


----------



## bbloke (Oct 16, 2006)

plain


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

Jane


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2006)

jake


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 16, 2006)

grey


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

african


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 16, 2006)

Zimbabwean

(You're learning, Nixgeek! )


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

Bantu

(Well, my father used to own some parrots.  We had a gray years ago and recently the last one he had was a yellow nape.  He took such good care of them as they were his own children.  Before that when I was a kid, we had a few conures, specifically two nandays and also a quaker.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 16, 2006)

*Zulu*

(I'm definitely a grey person, as the avatar suggests, although we have a quaker too. Conures are just WAY too noisy for my liking. I work in parot rescue, so it makes a very pleasnat change to hear about someone taking good care of parrots! Credit to your Father!)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

Time

(Yeah, we have a bunch of wild conures that fly around the area in Miami.  You can hear the little guys screeching as they fly across.  They have basically become the pigeons of Miami. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 16, 2006)

procrastinate

(Isn't Florida one of the states where it is now illegal to keep quakers as they are considered as pests?)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

tomorrow 

(Actually, I wouldn't doubt it if it were true.  They're all over the place... )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 16, 2006)

mañana

(Irresponsible parrot owners annoy the HELL out of me, letting birds escape to become feral! But I can quite understand why they are so popular: they are VERY endearing little charatcters! Image a bird with the body of a fat budgie but the attitude and personality of a macaw!)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2006)

banana 

(yeah, the are cute.  the one we had was just as cute but had the attitude of a hawk. )


----------



## Qion (Oct 16, 2006)

amarillo


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 16, 2006)

armadillo


----------



## Qion (Oct 16, 2006)

típico


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2006)

typical


----------



## Qion (Oct 16, 2006)

stereo


----------



## pds (Oct 16, 2006)

components

(took resolve not to go with the first choice - típico)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2006)

build


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 16, 2006)

About This Mac

(click the versions text and it changes to a build #..)


----------



## Qion (Oct 16, 2006)

Serial Number


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2006)

sn


----------



## bbloke (Oct 17, 2006)

signal-to-noise (ratio)


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 17, 2006)

Spam


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 17, 2006)

email


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2006)

time *sink*


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2006)

sinkhole


----------



## bjharrington (Oct 17, 2006)

Technically, USB and CMYK aren't words, but that's okay. My word is...

PROCESS


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2006)

daemon 

(couldn't resist getting all UNIXy here )


----------



## bjharrington (Oct 17, 2006)

Okay I won't, but what would happen if I did?


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2006)

Null


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 17, 2006)

Pointer


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2006)

arrow


----------



## bbloke (Oct 17, 2006)

key


----------



## Cat (Oct 17, 2006)

hole


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2006)

Courtney *Love*


----------



## pds (Oct 17, 2006)

hurts


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2006)

smarts


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 17, 2006)

smart


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2006)

Maxwell


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 17, 2006)

silver hammer


----------



## Qion (Oct 17, 2006)

Abbey Road


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 17, 2006)

Beatles


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 17, 2006)

White


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2006)

*Sniff* the Glove


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 17, 2006)

wow, I _know_ I posted *album* to eric's *white.* Where the crap did it go...?

Oh well

*smell*


----------



## Qion (Oct 18, 2006)

fart 

(Two smart men, they felt smart... three smart men, they smelt fart.)


----------



## lurk (Oct 18, 2006)

fart *hinder*

// That means speed bump in swedish, he he


----------



## Qion (Oct 18, 2006)

hindrance 

(Hehe, I think I'll start calling people speed bumps... "You're nothing but a fart hinder in my life,")


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2006)

help


----------



## JonPollum (Oct 18, 2006)

sos


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2006)

ship


----------



## lurk (Oct 18, 2006)

rats


----------



## Qion (Oct 18, 2006)

tooth decay


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2006)

cavity


----------



## ora (Oct 19, 2006)

search


----------



## bbloke (Oct 19, 2006)

latex

(It could have been worse!   )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

*fetish*

(It just _did_ get worse!)


----------



## bbloke (Oct 19, 2006)

Hehehe    

Good to see you again CQ, I can always count on you to lower the tone!    ::angel::*

dominatrix*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

*whip*

(You're not the Bbloke on Dangerdogz by any chance?)


----------



## bbloke (Oct 19, 2006)

*boots*

(Nope, afraid not.   Never heard of Dangerdogz, and the mind boggles now!   )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

*laces*


----------



## bbloke (Oct 19, 2006)

*buckles*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

clips


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2006)

snaps


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

knicker elastic


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2006)

hahahaHA!!!!!
underwear


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

foundation garments


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 19, 2006)

store


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

hoard


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2006)

orcs


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

Haradrim

(Not with you on that one &#8211;*I always thought of orcs as more of the raiding and pillaging kind than the hoarding kind)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2006)

(Orcish Hoard from WarCraft ;-))

elves


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

Southrons

(The people at Warcraft must be ignorant then &#8211; that should be a _horde_. Sorry, I'm editing a book at the mo' and the illiterati of this world are getting on my nerves!)


----------



## lurk (Oct 19, 2006)

South Paws


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

ding


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2006)

dong

(CaptainQuark, you're right, it is *horde,* that was MY mistake. I beg the fact that at the time I was cooking, practicing, writing a reply in the 'political thread', and had only just woken up  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 19, 2006)

bell

(Forgiven )


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2006)

door

(thanks, illiterates bug me to death too ::ha:


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 20, 2006)

jamb

D)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 20, 2006)

(ack, and I can't go back to 'door' again....)

lamb


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 20, 2006)

spam

(as in the meat)


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 20, 2006)

factory

(as in where they cut the meat that you eat)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 20, 2006)

assembly line


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 20, 2006)

lining up


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 20, 2006)

queue


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rollercoaster Tycoon


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 20, 2006)

SimCity


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 20, 2006)

The Sims


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 20, 2006)

Tropico


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 20, 2006)

Rainforest


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 20, 2006)

global warming


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 20, 2006)

greenpeace


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 20, 2006)

farting cows


----------



## middigit (Oct 20, 2006)

painted sheep


----------



## lurk (Oct 20, 2006)

Electric Sheep

//  You know I had a dream about those the other night...


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 20, 2006)

screensaver


----------



## Qion (Oct 20, 2006)

LifeSavers


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 20, 2006)

wintergreen


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2006)

evergreen


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

Tannenbaum


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2006)

MINIX

(Sure, Andrew S. Tanenbaum only has one "n" but it still sounds the same. )


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

Linux

(I never knew someone with a name of a tree existed!)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2006)

kernel


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

panic


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2006)

don't

(just make sure you have your towel handy )


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

break an Apple


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2006)

words

(as opposed to word association )


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

sentence


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2006)

life


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

saver


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2006)

candy


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

shop


----------



## Qion (Oct 21, 2006)

board


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2006)

key


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2006)

lock


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2006)

jaw


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2006)

bone


----------



## Qion (Oct 21, 2006)

-er


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2006)

um


----------



## Qion (Oct 21, 2006)

twice


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2006)

thric


----------



## Qion (Oct 21, 2006)

thrice


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 22, 2006)

dice


----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2006)

Bupkiss


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 22, 2006)

nothing


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 22, 2006)

nada
(thanks, Qion. Apparently I can't spell)


----------



## Qion (Oct 22, 2006)

mucho 

(Todo es bueno, dlloyd.)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 22, 2006)

gracias


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 22, 2006)

por favor


----------



## Qion (Oct 22, 2006)

sencillo


----------



## ora (Oct 22, 2006)

senile


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

forgetful


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2006)

&#8230;

I forgot! 

Oh yes&#8230;

*amnesia*


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 23, 2006)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

republican


----------



## pds (Oct 23, 2006)

convention


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2006)

boring


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2006)

genealogy


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

history


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2006)

geography


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

map


----------



## lurk (Oct 23, 2006)

territory


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2006)

border


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

line


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 23, 2006)

ruler

(as in the plastic thing you use to make straight lines, not a "ruler" as in "king" etc.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2006)

em


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 23, 2006)

alphabet


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2006)

epithet


----------



## lurk (Oct 23, 2006)

epaulet


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2006)

colonel


----------



## ora (Oct 23, 2006)

Captain (Quark)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

ship


----------



## fuzz (Oct 23, 2006)

galactica


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2006)

Univers


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

(haha, my turn!)

universe


----------



## Qion (Oct 23, 2006)

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## lurk (Oct 23, 2006)

Muffit


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

muppit


----------



## lurk (Oct 23, 2006)

mahnamahna

// Doot doot doo doo


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

grunting


----------



## Qion (Oct 23, 2006)

groaning


----------



## lurk (Oct 23, 2006)

lifting


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 23, 2006)

forklift


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

pallet


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 23, 2006)

bonfire


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 23, 2006)

party

(I seriously had to sit and think for at least ten seconds before ANYTHING came to me for that one)


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 23, 2006)

hats


----------



## Qion (Oct 23, 2006)

feudal


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 24, 2006)

middle ages


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2006)

europe


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 24, 2006)

federal


----------



## lurk (Oct 24, 2006)

feral


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 24, 2006)

wilderness


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 24, 2006)

voice


----------



## bbloke (Oct 24, 2006)

opinion


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 24, 2006)

wrong


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 24, 2006)

incorrect


----------



## bbloke (Oct 24, 2006)

anomalous


----------



## lurk (Oct 24, 2006)

SNAFU

// Is anybody else getting set to page 281 as the next post in this thread?  It is kind of anomalous dontcha' think?


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 24, 2006)

bad day?


----------



## andym (Oct 24, 2006)

R.e.m.


----------



## fryke (Oct 24, 2006)

R.i.p.


----------



## Qion (Oct 24, 2006)

tear


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2006)

weep


----------



## lurk (Oct 24, 2006)

sob


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2006)

S.o.b.

EDIT: What's with this annoying anti-caps filter? Ugh.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 24, 2006)

state office building


----------



## Qion (Oct 24, 2006)

employment


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2006)

work


----------



## Qion (Oct 24, 2006)

iWork '07

(The forum has seemd a bit desolate lately...)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2006)

Pages


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 24, 2006)

Keynote


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 25, 2006)

Jobs


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 25, 2006)

Steve


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 25, 2006)

Gene Wilder

(You'll have to have seen the film Silver Streak to get that one)


----------



## lurk (Oct 25, 2006)

Gilda Radner


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 25, 2006)

Mel Brooks


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 25, 2006)

Passion of the Christ (yes, I know that's not one word)


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2006)

Mishuga


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 25, 2006)

Meshuggah


----------



## reed (Oct 25, 2006)

tush


----------



## lurk (Oct 25, 2006)

John *Tesh*


----------



## Qion (Oct 25, 2006)

fishing net


----------



## lurk (Oct 25, 2006)

net *stockings*


----------



## andym (Oct 25, 2006)

Christmas


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 25, 2006)

xmas


----------



## andym (Oct 25, 2006)

tree


----------



## lurk (Oct 25, 2006)

herve


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 25, 2006)

grammar impaired


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 25, 2006)

idiot


----------



## lurk (Oct 25, 2006)

My word is *PEBCAK* to beat the evil caps hack.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 25, 2006)

end user


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 25, 2006)

lisence agreement


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 25, 2006)

Microsoft (haha)


----------



## Qion (Oct 25, 2006)

*Window's Media Player* (otherwise known as "where the hell did my rights go?")


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 25, 2006)

WMP streaming

(or lack thereof)


----------



## fuzz (Oct 25, 2006)

Stutter


----------



## lurk (Oct 26, 2006)

(lisp)

// Yeah, I was on the ANSI committee for Common Lisp, so what's it to ya!


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 26, 2006)

(choke)


----------



## Qion (Oct 26, 2006)

die.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 26, 2006)

Schumacher


----------



## Qion (Oct 26, 2006)

Vrrooom...


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 26, 2006)

G5


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 26, 2006)

PowerMac


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 26, 2006)

M
D
D

(a desperate attempt to evade the no-caps engine)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 26, 2006)

mirrored


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 27, 2006)

raid


----------



## bbloke (Oct 27, 2006)

spray


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 27, 2006)

pepper


----------



## bbloke (Oct 27, 2006)

salt


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 27, 2006)

wound


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 27, 2006)

injury


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 27, 2006)

Idiot footballer throwing himself to the floor whenever another player comes within ten feet of him!

(Consider that one word! )


----------



## lurk (Oct 27, 2006)

ni


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 27, 2006)

shwubberwy!


----------



## Qion (Oct 27, 2006)

pudding


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

chocolate


----------



## lurk (Oct 27, 2006)

mocha


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

MooLatte


----------



## reed (Oct 27, 2006)

java


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 27, 2006)

coffee


----------



## reed (Oct 27, 2006)

expresso


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 27, 2006)

café con leche

(The Italians make the best coffee machines, but the Spanish use 'em to make the best coffee in the world!)


----------



## reed (Oct 27, 2006)

café creme


----------



## Qion (Oct 27, 2006)

café macchiato


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 27, 2006)

Turkish coffee


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 27, 2006)

Turkish Delight


----------



## Qion (Oct 27, 2006)

Turkay'


----------



## fuzz (Oct 27, 2006)

Turducken


----------



## reed (Oct 28, 2006)

Turks


----------



## lurk (Oct 28, 2006)

*Constantinople *

// No! Its Istanbul not Constantinople! Been a long time gone...


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 28, 2006)

Orthodox


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 29, 2006)

church


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 29, 2006)

christian


----------



## Qion (Oct 29, 2006)

views


----------



## reed (Oct 29, 2006)

ideas


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 29, 2006)

opinions


----------



## Qion (Oct 29, 2006)

statistics


----------



## pds (Oct 29, 2006)

lies


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 29, 2006)

truths


----------



## ora (Oct 29, 2006)

consequences


----------



## Qion (Oct 29, 2006)

consecutive


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 29, 2006)

executive


----------



## Qion (Oct 29, 2006)

decesion


----------



## pds (Oct 29, 2006)

reached


----------



## lurk (Oct 30, 2006)

around


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 30, 2006)

the Horn


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 30, 2006)

unicorn


----------



## lurk (Oct 30, 2006)

*Invisible* and pink


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 30, 2006)

elephants


----------



## Qion (Oct 30, 2006)

"Hills Like White Elephants"


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 30, 2006)

(that's....not a word. haha)

song


----------



## lurk (Oct 30, 2006)

and *Dance*


----------



## bbloke (Oct 30, 2006)

routine


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 30, 2006)

habit


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 30, 2006)

bad


----------



## lurk (Oct 30, 2006)

Michael Jackson


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 30, 2006)

white ..


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 30, 2006)

black


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 30, 2006)

chalkboard


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 30, 2006)

blackboard


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 31, 2006)

whiteboard


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 31, 2006)

diagram


----------



## lurk (Oct 31, 2006)

category theory


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 31, 2006)

chaos theory


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 31, 2006)

Splinter Cell


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 31, 2006)

Call of Duty


----------



## bbloke (Oct 31, 2006)

Carentan


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 31, 2006)

Caen


----------



## bbloke (Oct 31, 2006)

flat

*ducks*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 31, 2006)

geese


----------



## bbloke (Oct 31, 2006)

Tsk tsk  

*honk*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 31, 2006)

tsk tsk&#8230; *Tiscali*


----------



## bbloke (Oct 31, 2006)

tickly

(Well, it kind of rhymes)


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 31, 2006)

pickle-y (a word?)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 31, 2006)

dill


----------



## lurk (Oct 31, 2006)

armadillo


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 31, 2006)

scaled


----------



## Qion (Oct 31, 2006)

reduced


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 31, 2006)

fat


----------



## Qion (Oct 31, 2006)

America


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 31, 2006)

U
S
A


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 31, 2006)

United


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 1, 2006)

Shopping


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 1, 2006)

shoplifting


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 1, 2006)

stealing


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 1, 2006)

Uriah Heep


----------



## reed (Nov 1, 2006)

Filmore East (NYC)


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 1, 2006)

Manhattan


----------



## reed (Nov 1, 2006)

Big Apple


----------



## bbloke (Nov 1, 2006)

Minneapolis


----------



## reed (Nov 1, 2006)

outer limits


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 1, 2006)

Twilight Zone


----------



## lurk (Nov 1, 2006)

Shatner


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 1, 2006)

KHAAAAN!!!!


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 1, 2006)

Caesar


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 1, 2006)

Octavian


----------



## lurk (Nov 1, 2006)

Octogenarian


----------



## bobw (Nov 1, 2006)

elderly


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 1, 2006)

clapped out


----------



## bobw (Nov 1, 2006)

clapper


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 1, 2006)

dangerous


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 1, 2006)

scary


----------



## lurk (Nov 1, 2006)

audit


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

efficiency


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 1, 2006)

Os X


----------



## Qion (Nov 1, 2006)

10.5


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 1, 2006)

12:5


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

pi
(3.1415926.. something)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 1, 2006)

radius


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

diameter


----------



## fuzz (Nov 1, 2006)

geometry


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

right angle


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 1, 2006)

perpendicular


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

parallel


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 1, 2006)

lines


----------



## fuzz (Nov 1, 2006)

dots


----------



## Qion (Nov 1, 2006)

places 

(Nice icon, Eric.)


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

spaces



Qion said:


> (Nice icon, Eric.)



Thanks, I just upped the quality, which for some reason (me) was bad on my old avatar. New & improved.


----------



## lurk (Nov 1, 2006)

gaps


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

patches


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 1, 2006)

bicycle


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

Queen


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 1, 2006)

royalty


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 1, 2006)

royalties


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 2, 2006)

Palace


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 2, 2006)

Guards


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 2, 2006)

"Die Schweizer Garde"

(the swiss guards, they are in Vienna in front of the "Hofburg" for tourists and in front on the pope's church in Rome)


----------



## bbloke (Nov 2, 2006)

Swiss


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

cheese


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank the.... 

(Has he been around lately?)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

Lord


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 2, 2006)

Church


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

Subgenius


(I guess that's what I get for running Slackware )


----------



## ora (Nov 2, 2006)

subversion


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

cvs


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2006)

applications


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

software


----------



## Qion (Nov 2, 2006)

Shiira


----------



## bbloke (Nov 2, 2006)

shearer


----------



## lurk (Nov 2, 2006)

Shakira


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaquille 

(And no, I don't follow much sports. )


----------



## bbloke (Nov 2, 2006)

shack


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2006)

radio


----------



## bbloke (Nov 2, 2006)

wireless


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2006)

Bbc


----------



## bbloke (Nov 2, 2006)

British


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2006)

Nah

*Birkenhead Brick Company*!


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

comedy


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

central


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

the daily show

(which has terrible streaming service on macs, btw.)


----------



## pds (Nov 2, 2006)

planning


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2006)

central


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

command


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2006)

Stanavforlant


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

long word


----------



## macbri (Nov 2, 2006)

antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

government


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

governer


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

chip


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

salsa


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

corn

(there's this awesome corn salsa that you can only get in Beaver Bay, which is an hour from Duluth, and Duluth is 3 hours from anything..)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

cob


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

[ble] stone


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 2, 2006)

Go (the board game)


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

Monopoly
(do not pass *go*, do not collect $200)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

top hat


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

magician


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

hat trick

(I was trying to associate with "top hat" but it still fits the association with "magician" I guess... )


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

rabbit


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

rabbit

(great minds think alike, but you beat me to it..)

to reply to myself:

france

(there's this movie.. I can't remember the name)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

bunny

(apparently )

EDIT: ok....Paris


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

carrot

(from rabbits to france to bunnies? post lag  I just edited that)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

karat


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

gold

(too obvious?)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

silver


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

TI-83 Plus
(*silver* edition)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

calculator


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

computer

(and now I'm off to bed...until tomorrow, everyone!)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 2, 2006)

Mac (DUH)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 3, 2006)

pervert


----------



## ora (Nov 3, 2006)

aberration


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

unusual


----------



## bbloke (Nov 3, 2006)

extraordinary


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 3, 2006)

ordinary


----------



## Qion (Nov 3, 2006)

suffice

(I'm feeling unusually good today, so I just want to say I love you all.)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

...'to say'

(Love you too, Qion )


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 3, 2006)

talking


----------



## lurk (Nov 3, 2006)

heads


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 3, 2006)

of departments


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 3, 2006)

Rhodium


----------



## bbloke (Nov 3, 2006)

*cobalt   

*You're so behind the times...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 3, 2006)

blue

Can chemistry ever go out of date?


----------



## bbloke (Nov 3, 2006)

lol

*movie*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 3, 2006)

Y'old pervert!

*Dogma*

(My all-time fave&#8230


----------



## bbloke (Nov 3, 2006)

::angel::

*Big Lebowski*


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

rug pissers


----------



## lurk (Nov 3, 2006)

curtain climbers


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

cat


----------



## lurk (Nov 3, 2006)

dog


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2006)

god


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

Zeus


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

computer
(My computer is named that)


----------



## macbri (Nov 3, 2006)

caligula
(my linux box is called that )


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

Emperor


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

Roman


----------



## macbri (Nov 3, 2006)

aquaduct
(as in "what have the Romans ever done for us?" )


----------



## andym (Nov 3, 2006)

aquarium


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

Goldfish


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

ornamental


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

Oriental


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

chinese


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

factory


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

assembly line


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2006)

school


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 4, 2006)

class

(wow, nice association there though)


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2006)

teacher


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2006)

teacher

(I used to HATE those times when we had to line up for assembly. Horrible


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2006)

teacher

(I used to HATE those times when we had to line up for assembly. Horrible


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 4, 2006)

professor


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2006)

university


----------



## andym (Nov 4, 2006)

degree


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2006)

doctor


----------



## andym (Nov 4, 2006)

Jekyll


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 4, 2006)

Hyde


----------



## andym (Nov 4, 2006)

park


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2006)

trees


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

l'arbre

(français)


----------



## andym (Nov 4, 2006)

wood


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

stove


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2006)

gas


----------



## Qion (Nov 4, 2006)

gaseous


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2006)

planet


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

pluto

(it is!)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2006)

9

(I think so too )


----------



## Qion (Nov 4, 2006)

nine 

(9 isn't a word.)


----------



## pds (Nov 4, 2006)

number [nine]


----------



## fuzz (Nov 4, 2006)

seven


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2006)

six


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

five

...


----------



## Qion (Nov 4, 2006)

four!


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

three

(that's right)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2006)

trinity

(Sorry about messing up the countdown. )


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 4, 2006)

holy


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2006)

wholly


----------



## pds (Nov 4, 2006)

impertinent


----------



## fuzz (Nov 4, 2006)

import


----------



## Qion (Nov 4, 2006)

export


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

china


----------



## Qion (Nov 4, 2006)

Japan

(Weird, I made the same association.)


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

electornics

(electronics from japan:



)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2006)

machinima


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 5, 2006)

mechanized


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

robotic


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 5, 2006)

ROBOTECH


----------



## Qion (Nov 5, 2006)

Uhn


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 5, 2006)

Urn


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

The Sims


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 5, 2006)

simulation


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

holodeck


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 5, 2006)

transporter


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

Scotty

(RIP)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 5, 2006)

Star Trek


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

Enterprise


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 5, 2006)

Uss


----------



## lurk (Nov 6, 2006)

*Monitor* vs. CSS Virginia (nee USS Merrimack)

// linky goodness


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 6, 2006)

lizard


----------



## reed (Nov 6, 2006)

green


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

machine


----------



## fuzz (Nov 6, 2006)

machete


----------



## Qion (Nov 6, 2006)

masochism


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 6, 2006)

sadism


----------



## Qion (Nov 6, 2006)

shit


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 7, 2006)

bull


----------



## bbloke (Nov 7, 2006)

bullocks


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 7, 2006)

buttocks


----------



## lurk (Nov 7, 2006)

Botox


----------



## ora (Nov 7, 2006)

Morons

Botulinum toxin being only one of the deadliest neurotoxins on the planet, obviously a great thing to inject into your face. I mean, if you have Myesthenia Gravis, fine, but cosmetically? I look forward to the Joan Rivers crowd having their face heading south fast once they overdo the Botox treatments and their faces atrophy.


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 7, 2006)

idiots


----------



## lurk (Nov 7, 2006)

elected


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2006)

selected


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 7, 2006)

neglected


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 7, 2006)

shunned


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 7, 2006)

US Government


----------



## lurk (Nov 7, 2006)

Big G then Big I with dots and all *G.I.* 

/stupid case thingy


----------



## Qion (Nov 7, 2006)

Jane


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bill

(meant to respond to G.I., but Jane works too, I guess)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 7, 2006)

Gates


----------



## lurk (Nov 7, 2006)

Logic


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 7, 2006)

deductive reasoning


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 8, 2006)

reasons


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 8, 2006)

part 3


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 8, 2006)

sequel


----------



## lurk (Nov 8, 2006)

bad


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 8, 2006)

worse


----------



## reed (Nov 8, 2006)

Bush


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 8, 2006)

W O R S T !


----------



## reed (Nov 8, 2006)

double


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 8, 2006)

triple


----------



## reed (Nov 8, 2006)

google


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 8, 2006)

earth


----------



## Qion (Nov 8, 2006)

twice


----------



## lurk (Nov 8, 2006)

three time a *lady*


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 9, 2006)

gentleman


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 9, 2006)

england


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 9, 2006)

Britain


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 9, 2006)

Perfidious Albion


----------



## bbloke (Nov 9, 2006)

Anglophobia


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 9, 2006)

fear


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 9, 2006)

teeth


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 9, 2006)

tooth


----------



## bbloke (Nov 9, 2006)

Hen's

("Hen's Tooth" bottle conditioned beer)


----------



## lurk (Nov 9, 2006)

Eggs


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 9, 2006)

salmonella


----------



## bbloke (Nov 9, 2006)

salmon


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 9, 2006)

trout


----------



## reed (Nov 9, 2006)

fishing


----------



## lurk (Nov 9, 2006)

fission


----------



## reed (Nov 9, 2006)

uranium


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 9, 2006)

plutonium


----------



## Qion (Nov 9, 2006)

radon


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2006)

Radeon


----------



## macbri (Nov 9, 2006)

render


----------



## fuzz (Nov 9, 2006)

markers


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 9, 2006)

program


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2006)

code


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 9, 2006)

line


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2006)

walk (the)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 9, 2006)

run


----------



## Qion (Nov 9, 2006)

¡Corra!


----------



## lurk (Nov 10, 2006)

Corral


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 10, 2006)

Reef


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

great *Barrier* reef


----------



## fuzz (Nov 10, 2006)

Great Wall


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2006)

brick


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 10, 2006)

building

(soon reaching the 1700 mark!)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2006)

demolish


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 10, 2006)

crane


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2006)

crown


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 10, 2006)

prince


----------



## lurk (Nov 10, 2006)

TAFKAP

// The Artist Formerly Known As Prince


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2006)

T W A T :d


----------



## bbloke (Nov 10, 2006)

symbol

Edit: Doh, beaten to it!    Ermmm...  *"The War Against Terror"*    *phew*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2006)

multiplication


----------



## bbloke (Nov 10, 2006)

division


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2006)

brigade


----------



## bbloke (Nov 10, 2006)

fire


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2006)

cease


----------



## bbloke (Nov 10, 2006)

terminate


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2006)

Scsi


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 10, 2006)

Headache!


----------



## reed (Nov 10, 2006)

headsup


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2006)

bottoms up


----------



## reed (Nov 10, 2006)

cheers


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 10, 2006)

prosecco


----------



## reed (Nov 10, 2006)

skol?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 10, 2006)

(Skål)

Salute


----------



## lurk (Nov 10, 2006)

Kippis


----------



## GrantG (Nov 10, 2006)

buk sveikas


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 10, 2006)

cheers


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 11, 2006)

party


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 11, 2006)

night


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 11, 2006)

knight


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 11, 2006)

chess


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 11, 2006)

strategy


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 11, 2006)

Risk


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 11, 2006)

conquest


----------



## Qion (Nov 11, 2006)

conquistadora


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 11, 2006)

conquerer


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 12, 2006)

middle ages


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 12, 2006)

medieval


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

times


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 12, 2006)

dinner theater

(two words, but it sums it up nicely )


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

theatre


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

shakespeare


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

play


----------



## reed (Nov 12, 2006)

kids


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 12, 2006)

playground


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

swings


----------



## AhhChoo (Nov 12, 2006)

swingers

(are you one, too?  Hmmm?)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

players


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

teams


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

sports


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

cross (country)


----------



## Qion (Nov 12, 2006)

knee replacements


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

Prothesis


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

proboscis
(be honest, did you have to look that one up?)


----------



## fuzz (Nov 12, 2006)

Snuffleupagus

(yes, i had to look up proboscis)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

bedtime story

(Mom's an entomologist (look that one up too), so words like 'proboscis' have been in my vocabulary for as long as I can recall. lol)


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

goodnight moon


----------



## Qion (Nov 12, 2006)

elephant

(After my bedtime story I used to have a dream about an elephant suffocating me with it's trunk.)


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

duck



_Why do ducks have flat webbed feet?
To stomp out forest fires.

Why do elephants have big flat feet?
To stomp out burning ducks._


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

goose


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

mother


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

father


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

son


----------



## Qion (Nov 12, 2006)

daughter


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

sister


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

brother


----------



## lurk (Nov 12, 2006)

Cadfael


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 12, 2006)

monk


----------



## djbeta (Nov 12, 2006)

earth


----------



## Qion (Nov 13, 2006)

space


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 13, 2006)

outer


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 13, 2006)

inner


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 13, 2006)

tube


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2006)

amp


----------



## lurk (Nov 13, 2006)

er... *Stand*

// Ha Ha Ha! I kill me.  Get it?   Man that joke sucked...


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2006)

down

(yes, it did....which is why you should *stand down*... )


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 13, 2006)

up


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 13, 2006)

around


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 13, 2006)

about


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2006)

face


----------



## pds (Nov 13, 2006)

off


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2006)

on


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 13, 2006)

nose


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 13, 2006)

pick


----------



## lurk (Nov 13, 2006)

... a *winner*!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 13, 2006)

Michael


----------



## pds (Nov 13, 2006)

shoes


----------



## lurk (Nov 13, 2006)

patent-leather


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2006)

glamrock


----------



## lurk (Nov 13, 2006)

T-Rex

// Bang a Gong Baby!


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 13, 2006)

dinosaur


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2006)

extinct


----------



## macbri (Nov 13, 2006)

explorer 5


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 13, 2006)

exploration


----------



## andym (Nov 13, 2006)

oil


----------



## Qion (Nov 13, 2006)

ugh


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2006)

disgust


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 13, 2006)

abhorrence


----------



## lurk (Nov 13, 2006)

vaccuum


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 13, 2006)

cleaner


----------



## Qion (Nov 13, 2006)

street


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 13, 2006)

gangs


----------



## Qion (Nov 13, 2006)

hang


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 13, 2006)

hung


----------



## lurk (Nov 14, 2006)

well


----------



## pds (Nov 14, 2006)

spring


----------



## fuzz (Nov 14, 2006)

sprung


----------



## pds (Nov 14, 2006)

sprang


----------



## f_h_petrone (Nov 14, 2006)

What?


----------



## lurk (Nov 14, 2006)

How?


----------



## Qion (Nov 14, 2006)

¿Cuándo?


----------



## fuzz (Nov 14, 2006)

Now?


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 14, 2006)

when?


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 14, 2006)

how?


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 14, 2006)

can


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 14, 2006)

could


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 14, 2006)

would


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 14, 2006)

should


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 14, 2006)

ought [to]


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 14, 2006)

obligated


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 14, 2006)

required


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 14, 2006)

requirements


----------



## pds (Nov 14, 2006)

course


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 14, 2006)

moodle


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 14, 2006)

poodle (without looking)


----------



## Qion (Nov 14, 2006)

strudel 







Mmm.


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 14, 2006)

pastry


----------



## lurk (Nov 14, 2006)

danish


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 15, 2006)

people


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 15, 2006)

places


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 15, 2006)

things


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 15, 2006)

Volkswagen


----------



## fuzz (Nov 15, 2006)

Smart


----------



## lurk (Nov 15, 2006)

Maxwell


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 15, 2006)

99


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 15, 2006)

hot

(at least I thought so during the show )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 15, 2006)

Barabara Feldon

(Well she gave me the *hots* too! )


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 15, 2006)

Baba O'Riley


----------



## reed (Nov 15, 2006)

Emma Peel


----------



## Qion (Nov 15, 2006)

Emma Watson


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 15, 2006)

Hermione Granger

(thought about going for 'hot', but that's too...typcial)


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ronald Weasley 

(I know. _Very_ creative)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 16, 2006)

Weasel


----------



## lurk (Nov 16, 2006)

Lawyer


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 16, 2006)

Attorney


----------



## reed (Nov 16, 2006)

megabucks


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 16, 2006)

Starbucks


----------



## ora (Nov 16, 2006)

encroachment

//first post on new MBP


----------



## Qion (Nov 16, 2006)

sports obsession [not mine]

(How's the new family member, Ora? )


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 16, 2006)

stupid


----------



## reed (Nov 17, 2006)

concierge (mine)


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 17, 2006)

entrance


----------



## lurk (Nov 17, 2006)

exit


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 17, 2006)

door


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 17, 2006)

man


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 17, 2006)

woman


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 17, 2006)

hermaphrodite


----------



## Qion (Nov 17, 2006)

Aphrodite


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 17, 2006)

goddess


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nike


----------



## lurk (Nov 17, 2006)

Kiddie Labor


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 17, 2006)

shoes


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 17, 2006)

Smelly


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 17, 2006)

stinky


----------



## fuzz (Nov 17, 2006)

diapers


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 17, 2006)

dirty


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 17, 2006)

Harry


----------



## pds (Nov 17, 2006)

Mudd

//obscure Star Trek reference


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 17, 2006)

fashion


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 18, 2006)

gala


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 18, 2006)

galactica


----------



## reed (Nov 18, 2006)

space cadet


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 18, 2006)

rookie


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 18, 2006)

Rockies


----------



## Qion (Nov 18, 2006)

cold


----------



## fuzz (Nov 18, 2006)

sneezing


----------



## middigit (Nov 18, 2006)

hayfever


----------



## Qion (Nov 18, 2006)

fervent


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 18, 2006)

believer


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 19, 2006)

religion


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 19, 2006)

faith


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 19, 2006)

beliefs


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 19, 2006)

hope


----------



## pds (Nov 19, 2006)

springs


----------



## fuzz (Nov 19, 2006)

geyser


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 19, 2006)

fountain


----------



## bbloke (Nov 19, 2006)

gushing


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 19, 2006)

rushing


----------



## AhhChoo (Nov 19, 2006)

frenetic


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 19, 2006)

frantic


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 19, 2006)

search


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 19, 2006)

find


----------



## lurk (Nov 20, 2006)

lost


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 20, 2006)

fart

(as in "A lost fart in a thunderstorm")


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 20, 2006)

yuck


----------



## lurk (Nov 20, 2006)

Brussel Sprouts


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 20, 2006)

broccoli

(LOVE the stuff!)


----------



## bbloke (Nov 20, 2006)

Bond  

(Well, closest thing to a Bond emoticon, I guess.)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2006)

covalent


----------



## reed (Nov 20, 2006)

electrons


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2006)

protons


----------



## lurk (Nov 20, 2006)

Amateur (tons)


----------



## fryke (Nov 20, 2006)

lover


----------



## Qion (Nov 20, 2006)

future


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2006)

spirit

(I'm so in the mood for _A Christmas Carol_ already )


----------



## lurk (Nov 20, 2006)

Shades

/The future is so bright...


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 20, 2006)

filled


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 21, 2006)

full


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 21, 2006)

tank


----------



## lurk (Nov 21, 2006)

fish


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 21, 2006)

water

(I was going to say "YES" but that might have been a bit obscure of an association. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 21, 2006)

steam


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 21, 2006)

vapor


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 21, 2006)

vaporware


----------



## Qion (Nov 21, 2006)

VMware


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 21, 2006)

virtual machines (still not a version for OS X...I hear it's coming though!)


----------



## Qion (Nov 21, 2006)

Linux

(How 'bout Wine, VPC, or Parallels?)


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 21, 2006)

Unix


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 22, 2006)

shell


----------



## lurk (Nov 22, 2006)

sea


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 22, 2006)

ocean


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 22, 2006)

aqua


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 22, 2006)

interface


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 22, 2006)

application


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 22, 2006)

support


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 22, 2006)

brassiere


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 22, 2006)

*shudder* where do I go with this...

brass


----------



## fuzz (Nov 22, 2006)

tarnish


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 22, 2006)

varnish


----------



## Qion (Nov 23, 2006)

Cornish (?) 

[Yea.]


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 23, 2006)

pastry


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 23, 2006)

cakes


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 23, 2006)

pies


----------



## pds (Nov 23, 2006)

holidays


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 23, 2006)

weekends


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 23, 2006)

Sundays


----------



## Qion (Nov 23, 2006)

euiahiuvicbczxouvajntjkberwajkbgioubfiovbcxjkzbvkxbjkiu!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 23, 2006)

supercalafragialisticexpialidocious


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 23, 2006)

Precocious


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 23, 2006)

Gollum


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 23, 2006)

Smeagol


----------



## Qion (Nov 23, 2006)

snuggle


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 23, 2006)

hug


----------



## Qion (Nov 23, 2006)

huggle


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 23, 2006)

haggle


----------



## Qion (Nov 23, 2006)

waggle


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 23, 2006)

loose


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 23, 2006)

lost & found


----------



## pds (Nov 24, 2006)

homonym


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 24, 2006)

homophobe


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 24, 2006)

homophobic


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 24, 2006)

homophobism


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 24, 2006)

bigot


----------



## reed (Nov 24, 2006)

gigot (pronounced: jeego)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 24, 2006)

baby talk


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 25, 2006)

babies


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 25, 2006)

make


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 25, 2006)

food


----------



## Qion (Nov 25, 2006)

primordial 

(Hehe... make. babies. FOOD)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 25, 2006)

primitive


----------



## lurk (Nov 25, 2006)

refined


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 25, 2006)

refinery


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 25, 2006)

distillery


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 25, 2006)

distilled


----------



## lurk (Nov 26, 2006)

spirits


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2006)

sprites


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 26, 2006)

faeries


----------



## lurk (Nov 26, 2006)

Sir Elton John

(Sorry, I really am sorry...)


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 26, 2006)

Lion King


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2006)

Mufasa


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 26, 2006)

Mafia


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2006)

Medici


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 26, 2006)

di


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 27, 2006)

da


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 27, 2006)

Vinci


----------



## lurk (Nov 27, 2006)

Vizzini

//Inconceivable!


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 27, 2006)

Australia


----------



## lurk (Nov 27, 2006)

as everyone knows, and Australia is entirely peopled with *criminals*.


----------



## Qion (Nov 27, 2006)

...they are also peopled with a lot of *diversity*.


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 27, 2006)

And there ought to be much diversity in *education*


----------



## fuzz (Nov 28, 2006)

but *love* bridges differences while education only informs


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 28, 2006)

and helps heal the wounds of *hate*


----------



## lurk (Nov 28, 2006)

INIGO:  You seem a decent *fellow*. I hate to kill you.

// No slacking now you all, channel you inner Princess Bride fan!


----------



## Qion (Nov 28, 2006)

mellow


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 28, 2006)

yellow


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 28, 2006)

...is a *colour* of great potential


----------



## ora (Nov 29, 2006)

wheel


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 29, 2006)

the wheel of a * car *


----------



## Gig' (Nov 29, 2006)

or *car*...ma


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 29, 2006)

or a car * factory *


----------



## lurk (Nov 29, 2006)

whey they make *widgets*


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 29, 2006)

to go on my *dashboard*


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 30, 2006)

which is part of Mac OS X * Tiger *


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 30, 2006)

A Tiger is a large *cat*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2006)

A cat doesn't have feathers like a *parrot*


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 30, 2006)

Of course it doesn't, it's a *bird*


----------



## lurk (Nov 30, 2006)

bird, bird, bird, bird is the *word*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2006)

In the beginning, there was the *Word*


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 30, 2006)

And the Word was with *God*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2006)

And the Word was "Shazbat!"


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 30, 2006)

...which sounds an awful lot like *'schizzle'*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2006)

or maybe *swizzle*, as in stick


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 30, 2006)

I remember we used to have swizzle *popsicles.* Those were interesting


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2006)

Pervert! 

I prefer *icicles*


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 30, 2006)

Since when is 'popsicle' perverted? We have a lot of icicles outside right now cause there's eight inches of fresh *snow*


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 30, 2006)

No snow here, but there is *precipitation *.


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 30, 2006)

That's something which generally starts *precipitously* here in Colorado


----------



## Qion (Nov 30, 2006)

It oddly seems *redundant* to me that rain would start precipitously, as opposed to slowly and with gradual rising action.


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 30, 2006)

Surprising it may be, but redundant *systems* are a good thing


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 30, 2006)

which again has something to do with * IT *


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 1, 2006)

That's short for *Information Technology*


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 1, 2006)

Which also uses a lot of * communication *


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 1, 2006)

Communication often involves *speaking*

(I like this new style, what do you all think? )


----------



## Qion (Dec 1, 2006)

I've had to *defecate* before every single speech I've ever given.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 1, 2006)

Why has this thread to this strange *sh1t* format?


----------



## lurk (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, don't Hatebeak on the format bird boy ;-)


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 1, 2006)

Heeey, he's not hatebeaking, he's just giving us all a bit of a *peck*!


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 2, 2006)

I hate birds that peck around in the * garden *


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 2, 2006)

Gardens in Britain also have big *snails*


----------



## abraham_aiza (Dec 2, 2006)

Computers with microslow *Windows* are usually slow and sluggy snails,


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 2, 2006)

The day that Microsoft makes something which doesn't *suck* will be the day they start making vacuum cleaners

(Actually, in all honesty they make some pretty sweet games, especially the flight simulators)


----------



## Qion (Dec 2, 2006)

I enjoy myself a bit of *ass* every now and then, when of course I become sick of driving my car.


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 2, 2006)

*donkey*

(before things get out of hand)


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 2, 2006)

Donkeys like to *bray*


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 3, 2006)

Which is why I like * cats * more than donkeys


----------



## Qion (Dec 3, 2006)

My love can be of *feminine* qualities when and after watching a drama.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 3, 2006)

which is the opposite of * masculine *


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 3, 2006)

To be masculine is the domain of *men*


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 3, 2006)

Of *Mice *and Men


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh, the life of a *rodent*


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 4, 2006)

and they bite everywhere in the * furniture *.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 4, 2006)

I wish I had an *armchair*


----------



## Qion (Dec 4, 2006)

...like that red *movie element* from The Matrix?


----------



## lurk (Dec 4, 2006)

Now people understand it will *Polonium* be a movie element in the future?


----------



## Qion (Dec 4, 2006)

I hope I never experience *nuclear fallout*.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 4, 2006)

I *fell out* with Soviet *nuclear* power after being covered by a radiation cloud after the Chernobyl disaster!


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 5, 2006)

So many * people * die in these catastrophies...


----------



## lurk (Dec 5, 2006)

Soylent *Green* is People!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 5, 2006)

How *green* was my valley before Chernobyl compared with after?


----------



## reed (Dec 5, 2006)

cross border particles  in lost valleys


----------



## Qion (Dec 5, 2006)

confusion


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 5, 2006)

Orb (of)


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

floating


----------



## Qion (Dec 5, 2006)

sinking


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Titanic


----------



## fuzz (Dec 5, 2006)

ice berg


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

global warming


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2006)

global dimming


----------



## lurk (Dec 6, 2006)

light bulb


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2006)

light switch


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 6, 2006)

electricity


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2006)

chemistry


----------



## lurk (Dec 6, 2006)

Living better


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2006)

living longer


----------



## lurk (Dec 7, 2006)

*AARP* is an acronym for American Association for Retired People or some such thing and I am trying to type all this to get around the goofy capitalization filter.


----------



## Qion (Dec 7, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaardvark


----------



## lurk (Dec 7, 2006)

Zebu


----------



## Qion (Dec 7, 2006)

zebra


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 7, 2006)

leopard


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 7, 2006)

soon! 

(Looking forward to its release! )


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 8, 2006)

soon is also the * year * 2007 and Christmas


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 8, 2006)

annum


----------



## lurk (Dec 8, 2006)

addendum


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 8, 2006)

Trivium


----------



## Qion (Dec 8, 2006)

trivial


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 9, 2006)

daily


----------



## pds (Dec 9, 2006)

pursuit
(nice when being late still works )


----------



## Qion (Dec 9, 2006)

lol


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 9, 2006)

rofl


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 9, 2006)

lmho


----------



## Qion (Dec 9, 2006)

laugh my *HORSE* off!!!


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 9, 2006)

Mr. Ed


----------



## lurk (Dec 9, 2006)

Wilbur


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 9, 2006)

Orville Wright


----------



## Qion (Dec 10, 2006)

Orville Wrong


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 10, 2006)

opposite


----------



## Qion (Dec 10, 2006)

*NO* and I have to type this in order for it to be capitalized like I want to be just all up in there.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 10, 2006)

yes


----------



## Qion (Dec 10, 2006)

y


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 10, 2006)

z


----------



## Qion (Dec 10, 2006)

1987 Nissan 300ZX


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 11, 2006)

Car


----------



## BikerRob (Dec 11, 2006)

bike


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 11, 2006)

push


----------



## lurk (Dec 11, 2006)

pull


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 11, 2006)

exercises


----------



## lurk (Dec 11, 2006)

finger


----------



## pds (Dec 12, 2006)

bowl


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 13, 2006)

* super* bowl


----------



## Qion (Dec 13, 2006)

Bpd


----------



## pds (Dec 13, 2006)

qdrpd


----------



## lurk (Dec 13, 2006)

*Rot-13* is cool!


----------



## Qion (Dec 13, 2006)

rubbish


----------



## lurk (Dec 14, 2006)

Vivian


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 14, 2006)

a * name* I don't hear that often


----------



## Qion (Dec 14, 2006)

misnomer


----------



## lurk (Dec 14, 2006)

*Mister* Nomer


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 15, 2006)

*Madam*


----------



## pds (Dec 15, 2006)

Butterfly


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 15, 2006)

animal


----------



## pds (Dec 15, 2006)

house


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 15, 2006)

villa


----------



## reed (Dec 15, 2006)

Poncho


----------



## lurk (Dec 15, 2006)

Cisco


----------



## reed (Dec 15, 2006)

San Fran


----------



## lurk (Dec 19, 2006)

*Lull*

// Because it has been like 4 days people!  We need associated words!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 19, 2006)

Renewal


----------



## Qion (Dec 19, 2006)

renuity


----------



## Iuis (Dec 19, 2006)

children


----------



## Qion (Dec 19, 2006)

Cloud


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 19, 2006)

nine


----------



## Qion (Dec 19, 2006)

inch


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 19, 2006)

foot


----------



## pds (Dec 19, 2006)

sore


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 19, 2006)

pain


----------



## Iuis (Dec 19, 2006)

Nurse


----------



## Qion (Dec 19, 2006)

Yossarian


----------



## lurk (Dec 19, 2006)

Major *Major*


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 19, 2006)

minor


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 20, 2006)

key


----------



## reed (Dec 20, 2006)

lock-up


----------



## lurk (Dec 20, 2006)

*Hoosegow *

// Wow, I never would have guessed it was spelled that way. Thanks little red spelling line ;-)


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 20, 2006)

slammer


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2006)

spammer


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 20, 2006)

spam


----------



## pds (Dec 20, 2006)

cheese and bologna


----------



## lurk (Dec 20, 2006)

*Mac* and Cheese


----------



## reed (Dec 20, 2006)

crackers


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 20, 2006)

macintosh


----------



## pds (Dec 20, 2006)

Rome


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 20, 2006)

Italy


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 21, 2006)

Pizza


----------



## lurk (Dec 21, 2006)

Yummy!


----------



## pds (Dec 21, 2006)

calories


----------



## lurk (Dec 21, 2006)

Heat


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 21, 2006)

Nuts


----------



## reed (Dec 21, 2006)

bonkers


----------



## Qion (Dec 21, 2006)

zoinkers


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 21, 2006)

zoinks


----------



## Qion (Dec 21, 2006)

Scooby


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 21, 2006)

Doo


----------



## lurk (Dec 21, 2006)

Poo


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 21, 2006)

Winnie


----------



## pds (Dec 22, 2006)

and I


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 22, 2006)

me


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 22, 2006)

you!


----------



## reed (Dec 22, 2006)

ego


----------



## Qion (Dec 22, 2006)

ego-retardant


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 22, 2006)

fire retardant


----------



## lurk (Dec 22, 2006)

asbestos


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 22, 2006)

fibers


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 23, 2006)

material


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 23, 2006)

cloth


----------



## Qion (Dec 23, 2006)

matter


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 23, 2006)

* state of * matter


----------



## Qion (Dec 23, 2006)

State of the Union Address

(Or, if you're Bush: State of the --- my State of the Union --- or state -- my speech to the nation, whatever you want to call it, speech to the nation...)


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 23, 2006)

speech


----------



## bbloke (Dec 23, 2006)

impediment


----------



## Qion (Dec 23, 2006)

impede


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 23, 2006)

stampede


----------



## pds (Dec 23, 2006)

rawhide


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 23, 2006)

leather


----------



## lurk (Dec 23, 2006)

Hell Bent


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 24, 2006)

determined


----------



## Shibi (Dec 24, 2006)

Rgb


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 24, 2006)

Cmyk


----------



## lurk (Dec 24, 2006)

b/w


----------



## Qion (Dec 24, 2006)

Pantone


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 24, 2006)

color


----------



## pds (Dec 24, 2006)

purple


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 24, 2006)

flowers


----------



## pds (Dec 24, 2006)

Algernon


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 24, 2006)

(I hate it when I have to look these words up)

fantasy


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 25, 2006)

elves


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 25, 2006)

smell bad


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 25, 2006)

stinky


----------



## Qion (Dec 25, 2006)

smelly


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 25, 2006)

socks


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 25, 2006)

ugh


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 25, 2006)

bleh


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 26, 2006)

potato - tortillas


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 26, 2006)

(potato) *mashed*


----------



## Qion (Dec 26, 2006)

smashed potatoes


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 26, 2006)

crushed


----------



## lurk (Dec 26, 2006)

pulverized


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 26, 2006)

powder


----------



## pds (Dec 26, 2006)

keg


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 26, 2006)

beer


----------



## fuzz (Dec 28, 2006)

can


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 28, 2006)

food


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 28, 2006)

yum!


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 28, 2006)

delicious


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 28, 2006)

ugh, double post. sorry


----------



## Qion (Dec 28, 2006)

apesadumbrado


----------



## pds (Dec 29, 2006)

who you callin' an *dumb ape?*


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 29, 2006)

stupid monkey


----------



## lurk (Dec 29, 2006)

*W*

// Sorry, if you disagree but is was set up soo well.


----------



## Qion (Dec 29, 2006)

*X *


----------



## lurk (Dec 29, 2006)

*Y*

// yes, I will have another...


----------



## Qion (Dec 29, 2006)

*Z*


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 29, 2006)

sleep


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 30, 2006)

good!


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 30, 2006)

night


----------



## Qion (Dec 30, 2006)

Heaven


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 30, 2006)

heavenly


----------



## Qion (Dec 30, 2006)

cheesecake


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 30, 2006)

factory (we have one of those here)


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 31, 2006)

workers


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 31, 2006)

union


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 31, 2006)

organized


----------



## Qion (Dec 31, 2006)

organizado


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 31, 2006)

muchas personas


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 31, 2006)

collective


----------



## bbloke (Dec 31, 2006)

cooperative


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 31, 2006)

multitasking


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 1, 2007)

finder


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 1, 2007)

desktop


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 1, 2007)

table


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2007)

lamp


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 1, 2007)

light


----------



## Qion (Jan 1, 2007)

lumos!


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 1, 2007)

luminous


----------



## Qion (Jan 1, 2007)

brilliant


----------



## pds (Jan 2, 2007)

outstanding!


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 2, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## fuzz (Jan 7, 2007)

grace


----------



## Qion (Jan 7, 2007)

died 

(Grace? What? She died 35 years ago...)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 7, 2007)

funeral


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 7, 2007)

wake


----------



## Qion (Jan 7, 2007)

Great Awakening


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 7, 2007)

ooooh


----------



## Qion (Jan 7, 2007)

The Big Picture


----------



## pds (Jan 8, 2007)

Guernica


----------



## lurk (Jan 8, 2007)

*El Guapo *

// Would you say that there are a plethora of posts?


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 9, 2007)

The Handsome


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 9, 2007)

The Strong


----------



## lurk (Jan 9, 2007)

... *oder*?

// It was the dog, honest!


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 9, 2007)

smell


----------



## reed (Jan 10, 2007)

(like) hell


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 10, 2007)

devil


----------



## pds (Jan 10, 2007)

details


----------



## lurk (Jan 10, 2007)

filigree


----------



## reed (Jan 10, 2007)

germany


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 10, 2007)

austria

(not to be confused with Australia, which I know many do )


----------



## lurk (Jan 10, 2007)

The *von Trapp* Family Singers!


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 10, 2007)

Sound of *Music*


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 11, 2007)

Performing * Arts *


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 11, 2007)

Performing * Arts *


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 11, 2007)

music


----------



## lurk (Jan 11, 2007)

Performing Arts... oh sorry...um...*Recursion*!


----------



## Qion (Jan 11, 2007)

precision


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 11, 2007)

exactness


----------



## Qion (Jan 11, 2007)

barreling


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 11, 2007)

control


----------



## lurk (Jan 11, 2007)

shift


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 12, 2007)

control... oops!

* command *


----------



## Qion (Jan 12, 2007)

and *conquer*


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 12, 2007)

Lucifuge


----------



## Qion (Jan 12, 2007)

Lucifer


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 12, 2007)

devil


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 12, 2007)

daniel webster


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 13, 2007)

Webster's Dictionary


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 13, 2007)

Wikipedia


----------



## pds (Jan 13, 2007)

Scholarpedia


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 13, 2007)

Project


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 13, 2007)

team


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 14, 2007)

teamwork


----------



## Qion (Jan 14, 2007)

*synergy! *


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 14, 2007)

itunes


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 14, 2007)

iLife


----------



## pds (Jan 14, 2007)

getta


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 14, 2007)

clue?


----------



## lurk (Jan 14, 2007)

Col. *Mustard *, in the ballroom with the candlestick!


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 14, 2007)

seed


----------



## Qion (Jan 14, 2007)

Jesus


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 15, 2007)

Religion


----------



## eric2006 (Jan 15, 2007)

Zealot


----------



## fuzz (Jan 15, 2007)

New Zealand


----------



## lurk (Jan 15, 2007)

All Blacks

// This is the colloquial name for the NZ rugby team because their uniforms are well, you know all black.


----------



## Qion (Jan 15, 2007)

blick

(Not to be racist... that's just the sound association I was thinking of.)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 16, 2007)

brick


----------



## fuzz (Jan 16, 2007)

buck


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 16, 2007)

bucks


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 16, 2007)

male deer


----------



## lurk (Jan 16, 2007)

*doe* a deer, a female deer


----------



## Qion (Jan 16, 2007)

dick


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 16, 2007)

spotted


----------



## fuzz (Jan 17, 2007)

leopard


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 17, 2007)

Mac OS X


----------



## pds (Jan 17, 2007)

Awes Eks


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 17, 2007)

Eksê


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2007)

whadjasay?


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 18, 2007)

huh


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 18, 2007)

confused


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 18, 2007)

confuzzled (love that made-up word)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 18, 2007)

befuddled


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 18, 2007)

foggy


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 18, 2007)

*seeing* is hard


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 18, 2007)

sight


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 18, 2007)

glasses


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 18, 2007)

cups


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 18, 2007)

drinking


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 18, 2007)

drunk


----------



## Qion (Jan 18, 2007)

inebriated


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 18, 2007)

incapacitated


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 19, 2007)

capacitated


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 19, 2007)

capacitor


----------



## pds (Jan 19, 2007)

up in *smoke* which is what happens when a supposed 220v outlet is actually running 440 and you plug an iBook charger into it - twice :-\


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 19, 2007)

Where in the world does one get a 440v power outlet? Or was it incorrectly wired? You know such electrical mistakes can easily cause a *fire*...


----------



## pds (Jan 19, 2007)

ice


******
only in a school in Egypt, where there are hot bare wires on the sidewalk. It was incorrectly wired which they found out through the smoke of my adapter. I was told it was fixed which was why I did it twice. So much for the idea of me being smart.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 19, 2007)

cold

pds: you're lucky the iBook didnt break!


----------



## ora (Jan 19, 2007)

alex


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 19, 2007)

me!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 19, 2007)

you


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 19, 2007)

us


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 20, 2007)

they


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 20, 2007)

them


----------



## Qion (Jan 20, 2007)

it


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 20, 2007)

is


----------



## Qion (Jan 20, 2007)

inexorable


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 20, 2007)

unstoppable


----------



## Alex470 (Jan 21, 2007)

car


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2007)

race


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 21, 2007)

track


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2007)

field


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 21, 2007)

tractor


----------



## hennessymac (Jan 21, 2007)

load


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 21, 2007)

loading


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 21, 2007)

dock


----------



## Qion (Jan 21, 2007)

pier


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2007)

navy pier


----------



## pds (Jan 21, 2007)

pink


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 21, 2007)

purple


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 22, 2007)

colour


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 22, 2007)

monochrome


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2007)

grayscale


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 22, 2007)

Cmyk


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2007)

Rgb


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 22, 2007)

lab


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 22, 2007)

-rador


----------



## Qion (Jan 22, 2007)

*ist


----------



## pds (Jan 22, 2007)

woof!


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2007)

bark!


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 22, 2007)

dog


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 23, 2007)

mutt


----------



## pds (Jan 23, 2007)

Jeff


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 23, 2007)

Chef


----------



## lurk (Jan 23, 2007)

Chocolate Salty Balls


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 23, 2007)

cartman


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 23, 2007)

man


----------



## lurk (Jan 23, 2007)

Einstürzende Neubauten


----------



## Qion (Jan 23, 2007)

Ahiûãkkrøáo&#960;ightít Lübbéhüsên

Rauoiaght!!!!


----------



## eric2006 (Jan 23, 2007)

German (?)


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 23, 2007)

Germany


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 23, 2007)

Europe


----------



## lurk (Jan 24, 2007)

Abba


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2007)

fish balls


----------



## lurk (Jan 24, 2007)

caviar


----------



## fuzz (Jan 24, 2007)

balls


----------



## lurk (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy Fun Ball


----------



## Yesurbius (Jan 24, 2007)

Rip


----------



## lurk (Jan 24, 2007)

Van Winkle


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 24, 2007)

old


----------



## pds (Jan 24, 2007)

fun bags


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 24, 2007)

birthday party


----------



## lurk (Jan 25, 2007)

birthday suit
// pds, funny how the minds of the young 'uns associate words, huh?


----------



## pds (Jan 25, 2007)

Adam's pyjamas

//lurk - I was going to associate *youth* to dlloyd, but refrained


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 25, 2007)

naked

(ooops, I was thinking those gift bags one gets at little kids' birthday parties. Hmm, I guess you were thinking of something else )


----------



## bookem (Jan 25, 2007)

nookie


----------



## Qion (Jan 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## lurk (Jan 25, 2007)

AOL

// dlloyd: No "oops" necessary, just gives us geezers a chance to reflect on our squandered youth.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 25, 2007)

hell


----------



## lurk (Jan 25, 2007)

snowball


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 26, 2007)

fight


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2007)

club


----------



## Qion (Jan 26, 2007)

never

(seen that movie)


----------



## lurk (Jan 26, 2007)

... Ending Story

// Unfortunately, I did see this one...


----------



## Qion (Jan 26, 2007)

End Game


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 26, 2007)

chess


----------



## lurk (Jan 26, 2007)

One night in Bangkok


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 27, 2007)

One night in Paris


----------



## lurk (Jan 27, 2007)

Rick's Cafe Americana

// We'll always have Paris


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2007)

schweethaart 
 /bogus Bogie accent


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 30, 2007)

(you guys and your long words... )

sweetheart


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 31, 2007)

soon &#8211; very soon


----------



## lurk (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be *back*!


----------



## bbloke (Jan 31, 2007)

Hasta la *vista*


----------



## lurk (Jan 31, 2007)

Baby!


----------



## pds (Jan 31, 2007)

Face


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 31, 2007)

Book


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 2, 2007)

store


----------



## lurk (Feb 2, 2007)

retrieve


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 2, 2007)

access


----------



## Qion (Feb 2, 2007)

fax


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 3, 2007)

* tele* fax


----------



## hennessymac (Feb 3, 2007)

vision


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2007)

impaired


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2007)

hindered


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 3, 2007)

slowed


----------



## Qion (Feb 3, 2007)

retardant


----------



## pds (Feb 5, 2007)

mental challenge?


----------



## lurk (Feb 5, 2007)

riddle


----------



## ora (Feb 5, 2007)

conundrum


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 5, 2007)

what?


----------



## lurk (Feb 9, 2007)

Who?


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 9, 2007)

The Who


----------



## pds (Feb 10, 2007)

Quadrophenia


----------



## Qion (Feb 10, 2007)

Audi 

(Scared of all-wheel-drive? )


----------



## reed (Feb 10, 2007)

"Audi" Murphy. Question for a champion. "Who" was he? "What."


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 10, 2007)

outtie


----------



## pds (Feb 10, 2007)

belly-button

(Audi was a very young WWII warrior - one of the most decorated soldiers)


----------



## reed (Feb 10, 2007)

egotist (as in "me, my belly-button and I")


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 10, 2007)

I, me and myself


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 12, 2007)

id


----------



## pds (Feb 12, 2007)

software


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 12, 2007)

wetware


----------



## Qion (Feb 12, 2007)

dryware


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 12, 2007)

desert


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 13, 2007)

thirst


----------



## lurk (Feb 13, 2007)

quench


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2007)

Sprite.


----------



## lurk (Feb 13, 2007)

Animation


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 14, 2007)

Walt Disney


----------



## Qion (Feb 14, 2007)

Pixar


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 14, 2007)

Steve Jobs


----------



## Qion (Feb 14, 2007)

Think Different &#63743;


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 14, 2007)

Get a Mac &#63743;


----------



## reed (Feb 14, 2007)

Indeed


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 14, 2007)

Exactly


----------



## lurk (Feb 14, 2007)

Precisely


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 14, 2007)

Mathematics


----------



## lurk (Feb 15, 2007)

Fun


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 15, 2007)

Funpark

(you like Math???)


----------



## Qion (Feb 15, 2007)

No.


----------



## pds (Feb 16, 2007)

way


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 16, 2007)

Jose!


----------



## pds (Feb 17, 2007)

Martí


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 17, 2007)

Martini


----------



## pds (Feb 17, 2007)

Rossi


----------



## reed (Feb 17, 2007)

(on the) rocks


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 17, 2007)

shipwreck


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 18, 2007)

pirates


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 18, 2007)

buccaneers


----------



## reed (Feb 18, 2007)

bankers


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 18, 2007)

investors


----------



## Qion (Feb 18, 2007)

brokers


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 18, 2007)

stocks


----------



## reed (Feb 18, 2007)

outsourcing (sic)


----------



## lurk (Feb 19, 2007)

India

// Re: Liking Math on the last page, I have an M.S. in Math, I kinda like it.


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 19, 2007)

Asia

Re Lurk: Wow!


----------



## pds (Feb 19, 2007)

minor


----------



## lurk (Feb 19, 2007)

Maj. Major


----------



## Qion (Feb 19, 2007)

Ha! 

*Catch-22*


----------



## reed (Feb 20, 2007)

Ta


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 20, 2007)

La


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2007)

D'oh!


----------



## Alex470 (Feb 21, 2007)

why


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 21, 2007)

who?


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 21, 2007)

what?


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2007)

next


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 21, 2007)

last


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 21, 2007)

opposite


----------



## reed (Feb 21, 2007)

mirror


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 21, 2007)

wall


----------



## bbloke (Feb 21, 2007)

brick


----------



## reed (Feb 21, 2007)

Georgian


----------



## bbloke (Feb 21, 2007)

Victorian


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2007)

architecture


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 22, 2007)

buildings


----------



## reed (Feb 22, 2007)

demolition


----------



## Qion (Feb 22, 2007)

premonition


----------



## pds (Feb 24, 2007)

bullocks


----------



## reed (Feb 24, 2007)

Le Corbusier


----------



## bbloke (Feb 24, 2007)

Sir Norman Foster


----------



## pds (Feb 26, 2007)

Foster's


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 26, 2007)

Strine lager


----------



## reed (Feb 26, 2007)

Newcastle (Brown ale)


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 27, 2007)

Samuel Adams


----------



## reed (Feb 27, 2007)

Tartan special (Youngers)


----------



## lurk (Feb 28, 2007)

Vivian

(The Young Ones)


----------



## pds (Feb 28, 2007)

Vance
(showing the grey hair)


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 5, 2007)

name


----------



## reed (Mar 5, 2007)

(that) tune


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 5, 2007)

riff


----------



## lurk (Mar 5, 2007)

raff


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 7, 2007)

riff-raff


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 7, 2007)

hoi-polloi


----------



## lurk (Mar 7, 2007)

Rikki-Tikki-Tavi


----------



## pds (Mar 7, 2007)

Zippy - Rippy - Tippy

(now there's an obscure reference. Anyone?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 8, 2007)

Bungle


----------



## bbloke (Mar 8, 2007)

Rainbow

I presume we're being well-behaved and avoiding the reference to that "special episode" of Rainbow!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 8, 2007)

Errrr... I grew up in foreign climes and didn't see Rainbow all that often &#8211; thank God! Which episode was this, then?

*Pot o' Gold*


----------



## fuzz (Mar 8, 2007)

Lucky Charm


----------



## lurk (Mar 9, 2007)

Magic

// Quark, the um Lost Rainbow Episode


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 9, 2007)

Witches


----------



## reed (Mar 9, 2007)

Salem


----------



## pds (Mar 9, 2007)

Youssef

(Salem's older brother)


----------



## lurk (Mar 10, 2007)

Cat Stevens


----------



## Qion (Mar 10, 2007)

Sam I Am


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 11, 2007)

Rhymes


----------



## pds (Mar 11, 2007)

reasons


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 11, 2007)

questions


----------



## reed (Mar 13, 2007)

ask (always)


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 14, 2007)

answers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 14, 2007)

statement


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 14, 2007)

strong


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 14, 2007)

feeble


----------



## fryke (Mar 14, 2007)

Pebbles (Flintstone)


----------



## lurk (Mar 14, 2007)

Bam! Bam!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 14, 2007)

Wallop


----------



## reed (Mar 14, 2007)

smack'em


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 14, 2007)

smack-head


----------



## pds (Mar 14, 2007)

horse


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2007)

race


----------



## lurk (Mar 14, 2007)

sprint


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 15, 2007)

runners


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 15, 2007)

riders


----------



## lurk (Mar 15, 2007)

ghost

//... riders in the night!


----------



## bbloke (Mar 15, 2007)

phantom


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 15, 2007)

... of the opera


----------



## lurk (Mar 15, 2007)

acid

// Ouch, it burns!!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 15, 2007)

"e"


----------



## lurk (Mar 15, 2007)

Eats Everything!


----------



## bbloke (Mar 15, 2007)

Istanbul

(Not Constantinople, obviously)


----------



## lurk (Mar 15, 2007)

Turks!

(It is nobody's business but theirs you know)


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 16, 2007)

Attack!


----------



## pds (Mar 16, 2007)

Killer Tomatoes


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 16, 2007)

worst movie ever


----------



## lurk (Mar 16, 2007)

The Ice Pirates!


----------



## hawki18 (Mar 16, 2007)

someone kill this thread off please


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 16, 2007)

spoilsport


----------



## bbloke (Mar 16, 2007)

miserable


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 17, 2007)

depressive


----------



## lurk (Mar 18, 2007)

Marvin


----------



## aliensub (Mar 18, 2007)

Motown


----------



## Qion (Mar 18, 2007)

Upmoshinadigginforitown

(AIIIIIIIIIIIGHHHHHHHHHHT??!?!)


----------



## lurk (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Macarena!


----------



## bbloke (Mar 19, 2007)

macaroni


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 20, 2007)

noodles


----------



## reed (Mar 20, 2007)

chinese


----------



## pds (Mar 21, 2007)

checkers


----------



## lurk (Mar 22, 2007)

chess


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 22, 2007)

checkmate


----------



## bbloke (Mar 22, 2007)

Battle Chess


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 23, 2007)

Battle Ship


----------



## lurk (Mar 23, 2007)

Chains


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 24, 2007)

Terry Anderson


----------



## pds (Apr 1, 2007)

Hezbollah 

(are we missing something here? Is this a flashback?)


----------



## Qion (Apr 1, 2007)

embolism 

(Nope.)


----------



## bbloke (Apr 6, 2007)

blockage


----------



## lurk (Apr 6, 2007)

roughage


----------



## reed (Apr 6, 2007)

fodder


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 7, 2007)

farm


----------



## Qion (Apr 7, 2007)

fat


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 7, 2007)

U.s.a.


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 10, 2007)

$$$$$$


----------



## lurk (Apr 10, 2007)

Filthy Lucre


----------



## bbloke (Apr 10, 2007)

tour


----------



## Qion (Apr 10, 2007)

France


----------



## The7artist7 (Apr 10, 2007)

Onion


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 11, 2007)

vegetables


----------



## The7artist7 (Apr 11, 2007)

potato


----------



## bbloke (Apr 11, 2007)

Quayle


----------



## The7artist7 (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha! never heard that story before   Interesting spelling info tho: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potatoe

Next word (because 'Quayle' sounds like quail!): Feathers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 11, 2007)

*Parrots*

(Predictable, no? )


----------



## The7artist7 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Snooker* (John Parrot)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 11, 2007)

Bilious

(Think about it...)


----------



## The7artist7 (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Dear   *Bucket* (Nice one CaptainQuark by the way!)


----------



## bbloke (Apr 11, 2007)

creosote  (as in: Mr. Creosote...)


----------



## The7artist7 (Apr 11, 2007)

Never watched that (not sure if I want to now!) Bleh  *Fence-Post*


----------



## Qion (Apr 11, 2007)

blockhead


----------



## The7artist7 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Zaphod* (as in hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy)


----------



## lurk (Apr 11, 2007)

Marvin


----------



## Qion (Apr 11, 2007)

splice


----------



## lurk (Apr 12, 2007)

Gene


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2007)

Hacker


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 12, 2007)

technology


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 12, 2007)

rampant


----------



## bbloke (Apr 12, 2007)

lion


----------



## Qion (Apr 12, 2007)

woof


----------



## pds (Apr 12, 2007)

-moo

Dogcow Rulz


----------



## The7artist7 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Sumo* (Sumo-Dojo - name of studio that created the anchor cows adverts)


----------



## chevy (Apr 12, 2007)

Octo-Core


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 13, 2007)

Octopus


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2007)

Octopussy


----------



## bbloke (Apr 13, 2007)

Alotta Fagina

(Where's the whistling, innocent smilie when you need it?)


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 19, 2007)

Austin Powers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 19, 2007)

Matt Helm


----------



## Qion (Apr 19, 2007)

Matt Hanower


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 19, 2007)

Hannover


----------



## lurk (Apr 19, 2007)

Da Da Da...

// Well Trio were german anyway...


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 21, 2007)

???


----------



## The7artist7 (Apr 21, 2007)

confused


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 21, 2007)

questions


----------



## Qion (Apr 21, 2007)

cogitations


----------



## lurk (Apr 21, 2007)

Answers

// Gosh, are my musical reference that old...


----------



## pds (Apr 21, 2007)

revelations

// always wondered where that came from. The tune is a mobile phone commercial here in Cairo


----------



## bbloke (Apr 22, 2007)

armageddon


----------



## pds (Apr 23, 2007)

baking soda

(Arm & Hammer)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 23, 2007)

caustic


----------



## Qion (Apr 23, 2007)

spastic


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 23, 2007)

Ian Dury


----------



## lurk (Apr 23, 2007)

Jury Duty


----------



## bbloke (Apr 23, 2007)

verdict


----------



## lurk (Apr 23, 2007)

She's a *witch*!

//The duck thing sank her, it was a fair cop.


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 23, 2007)

Bewitched


----------



## pds (Apr 24, 2007)

Bedeviled


----------



## lurk (Apr 24, 2007)

Eggs


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 24, 2007)

Bacon!


----------



## bbloke (Apr 24, 2007)

cured


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 25, 2007)

sickness


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2007)

and in *health*


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 25, 2007)

which, if you're sick, you get in a * hospital *


----------



## bbloke (Apr 25, 2007)

nurse...


----------



## Qion (Apr 25, 2007)

beagle


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 26, 2007)

dog


----------



## Qion (Apr 26, 2007)

puppy


----------



## bbloke (Apr 26, 2007)

cute


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 26, 2007)

animals


----------



## bbloke (Apr 26, 2007)

farm


----------



## reed (Apr 26, 2007)

Steinbeck


----------



## lurk (Apr 26, 2007)

*Wrath*


//and some nice grapes


----------



## pds (Apr 27, 2007)

of *Khan*


----------



## vladx (Apr 27, 2007)

Genesis


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2007)

Exodus


----------



## reed (Apr 27, 2007)

mythology


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 28, 2007)

Age of Empires


----------



## bbloke (May 2, 2007)

imperial


----------



## Giaguara (May 2, 2007)

Metric


----------



## Ferdinand (May 2, 2007)

units


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 2, 2007)

spousal


----------



## reed (May 2, 2007)

nuptials


----------



## lurk (May 3, 2007)

In-Laws


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 3, 2007)

Suffering!


----------



## bbloke (May 3, 2007)

pain


----------



## reed (May 3, 2007)

"The Honeymooners" 

USA TV program 50s/60s, (see Ralph Kramden talking to his wife Alice concerning her mom).


----------



## Ferdinand (May 3, 2007)

honeymoon


----------



## lurk (May 3, 2007)

Full Moon

// 'twas yesterday IIRC


----------



## reed (May 3, 2007)

mooning


----------



## Qion (May 3, 2007)

dicking


----------



## loyaltubist (May 4, 2007)

tomming

harrying


----------



## lurk (May 4, 2007)

Debbie-ing

// Ha Ha Blondie joke!


----------



## loyaltubist (May 4, 2007)

Dagwood

My Blondie joke!


----------



## Ferdinand (May 5, 2007)

messy


----------



## Qion (May 5, 2007)

trashy


----------



## Ferdinand (May 6, 2007)

trash


----------



## loyaltubist (May 6, 2007)

decomposition


----------



## Ferdinand (May 6, 2007)

vegetables


----------



## vladx (May 6, 2007)

coma


----------



## Ferdinand (May 7, 2007)

waiting room


----------



## lurk (May 7, 2007)

old magazines


----------



## Ferdinand (May 7, 2007)

dirty


----------



## koobiluphi (May 8, 2007)

my mind


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 8, 2007)

lack


----------



## pds (May 8, 2007)

of


----------



## Ferdinand (May 8, 2007)

talent


----------



## bbloke (May 10, 2007)

idol


----------



## vladx (May 11, 2007)

Billy


----------



## pds (May 11, 2007)

club


----------



## Ferdinand (May 11, 2007)

social


----------



## lurk (May 11, 2007)

Zune

//  "I just threw up in my mouth a little bit."


----------



## Ferdinand (May 11, 2007)

horrible

_Lurk: Ewwww!!!! I just had dinner..._


----------



## Greg Reez (May 11, 2007)

Crapola


----------



## vladx (May 11, 2007)

Crayola


----------



## koobiluphi (May 11, 2007)

blue!


----------



## vladx (May 11, 2007)

tongue

(I like to eat Blueberries ;-) )


----------



## lurk (May 11, 2007)

kiss


----------



## Ferdinand (May 13, 2007)

valentine's day


----------



## koobiluphi (May 13, 2007)

bad day


----------



## Ferdinand (May 13, 2007)

song


----------



## pds (May 13, 2007)

dance


----------



## fryke (May 13, 2007)

fence


----------



## Ferdinand (May 13, 2007)

neighbours


----------



## vladx (May 13, 2007)

Noisy


----------



## pds (May 13, 2007)

Spiderman

// ok - so I associated a whole string of words, but they jumped out all at once - nosey -> parker -> peter -> Spidey


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 14, 2007)

Greg Reez said:


> Crapola


----------



## reed (May 14, 2007)

DC Comics


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 14, 2007)

Superman


----------



## reed (May 14, 2007)

Thor


----------



## vladx (May 14, 2007)

Hammer


----------



## bbloke (May 14, 2007)

time


----------



## Qion (May 14, 2007)

weary


----------



## lurk (May 14, 2007)

dreary


----------



## Ferdinand (May 14, 2007)

rhymes


----------



## lurk (May 15, 2007)

Busta


----------



## reed (May 15, 2007)

"busta" the "face?" (See Chico Marks)


----------



## lurk (May 15, 2007)

Karl

// Oh you meant the other "Marx" ;-)


----------



## reed (May 15, 2007)

Groucho (yup...the other Marx)


----------



## nixgeek (May 15, 2007)

*Oscar*

(All I could think of is that little fuzzy green guy in his trash can. )


----------



## Mikuro (May 15, 2007)

Mr. Snuffleupagus


----------



## nixgeek (May 15, 2007)

Manfred


----------



## Ferdinand (May 15, 2007)

Ice Age


----------



## lurk (May 16, 2007)

Neanderthal 

// Lar alunda Lana. Lar zug-zug... 

// Yeah, I know they were Cro-Magnon.  Cut a guy a little poetic license.


----------



## nixgeek (May 16, 2007)

Geico.com

So easy....


----------



## vladx (May 16, 2007)

Good News


----------



## lurk (May 16, 2007)

Modest Mouse

// ... for people who like bad news.


----------



## Ryozo (May 23, 2007)

Mighty Martin

(for those who have read Redwall...I know..I'm a weirdo for llikeing stories about anthropomorphic forest creatures battling viciously for truth and justice against invading vermin...*eas things*)


----------



## koobiluphi (May 23, 2007)

Martin Sheen


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 24, 2007)

Barry Sheene


----------



## lurk (May 24, 2007)

Gary Glitter


----------



## Ferdinand (May 25, 2007)

English


----------



## g/re/p (May 25, 2007)

muffin


----------



## pds (May 25, 2007)

toasted


----------



## Ferdinand (May 25, 2007)

bread


----------



## bbloke (May 25, 2007)

penicillin


----------



## lurk (May 25, 2007)

shot


----------



## Ferdinand (May 26, 2007)

gun


----------



## pds (May 26, 2007)

rose


----------



## Qion (May 26, 2007)

smokin'


----------



## Ferdinand (May 26, 2007)

smoke


----------



## bbloke (May 26, 2007)

particulates


----------



## pds (May 27, 2007)

quirks


----------



## bbloke (May 27, 2007)

quarks


----------



## Giaguara (May 27, 2007)

quake


----------



## vladx (May 27, 2007)

quark


----------



## Ferdinand (May 28, 2007)

application


----------



## lurk (May 29, 2007)

denied


----------



## pds (May 29, 2007)

access


----------



## Qion (May 29, 2007)

submission


----------



## lurk (May 29, 2007)

subversion


----------



## Ferdinand (May 30, 2007)

version


----------



## lurk (May 30, 2007)

control


----------



## Ferdinand (May 30, 2007)

center


----------



## reed (May 30, 2007)

corner


----------



## pds (May 31, 2007)

office


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 1, 2007)

building


----------



## reed (Jun 1, 2007)

(of) minds


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 4, 2007)

brain


----------



## reed (Jun 4, 2007)

drain


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 5, 2007)

dirty


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 5, 2007)

mind


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 6, 2007)

soul


----------



## GrantG (Jun 6, 2007)

freedom


----------



## reed (Jun 6, 2007)

fighters


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 6, 2007)

firefighters.


----------



## pds (Jun 7, 2007)

cousins

(odd branch of the family tree  )


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 7, 2007)

family


----------



## lurk (Jun 7, 2007)

ties


----------



## vladx (Jun 7, 2007)

bind


----------



## reed (Jun 7, 2007)

(true) friends


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 7, 2007)

happiness


----------



## reed (Jun 7, 2007)

laughs


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 7, 2007)

clown


----------



## reed (Jun 7, 2007)

shoes


----------



## vladx (Jun 7, 2007)

wife 

;-)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 7, 2007)

marriage


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 8, 2007)

vows


----------



## vladx (Jun 8, 2007)

(of) Silence


----------



## lurk (Jun 8, 2007)

(of) Lambs


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 8, 2007)

Chop


----------



## vladx (Jun 10, 2007)

Shop


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2007)

swap


----------



## vladx (Jun 10, 2007)

file


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2007)

folder


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2007)

directory


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 10, 2007)

home


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 11, 2007)

~


----------



## lurk (Jun 11, 2007)

$HOME

//Shakes fist at evil down-casing filter...


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 11, 2007)

all your *base*...


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 11, 2007)

Bass


----------



## vladx (Jun 11, 2007)

Instrument


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 11, 2007)

music


----------



## fryke (Jun 11, 2007)

safari 3 for windows. erh, no, i mean: "beatles".


----------



## vladx (Jun 11, 2007)

pepper


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2007)

spray


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 11, 2007)

Roach


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 11, 2007)

motel


----------



## lurk (Jun 11, 2007)

Hilton


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2007)

Paris


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 12, 2007)

spoiled


----------



## pds (Jun 12, 2007)

rotten


----------



## davebz (Jun 12, 2007)

Vegetables


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 12, 2007)

throw


----------



## lurk (Jun 12, 2007)

up


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 12, 2007)

down


----------



## GrantG (Jun 13, 2007)

catapult


----------



## lurk (Jun 13, 2007)

trebuchet


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 13, 2007)

font


----------



## lurk (Jun 13, 2007)

water


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 13, 2007)

river


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 14, 2007)

lake


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 14, 2007)

sea


----------



## vladx (Jun 14, 2007)

Bat

(I know it doesn't make since....just chalk it up to a bad prank they used to do when I was in the Navy.)


----------



## pds (Jun 14, 2007)

...ter-up


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 14, 2007)

safe


----------



## vladx (Jun 14, 2007)

cracker


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 15, 2007)

crackers


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2007)

Georgians


----------



## vladx (Jun 18, 2007)

Iberians

hmm....look like that one derailed it for a bit ;-)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 18, 2007)

Iberia


----------



## vladx (Jun 19, 2007)

peninsula


----------



## bbloke (Jun 19, 2007)

archipelago


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 19, 2007)

island


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2007)

virgin


----------



## bbloke (Jun 19, 2007)

Atlantic


----------



## lurk (Jun 19, 2007)

Billionaire

(Was: Olive Oil but I was too slow)


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 19, 2007)

pauper


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 20, 2007)

opera


----------



## bbloke (Jun 20, 2007)

Phantom


----------



## lurk (Jun 20, 2007)

Acid

// It will burn yer face ya' know!


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 20, 2007)

science


----------



## pds (Jun 21, 2007)

experiment


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 21, 2007)

Alkaline


----------



## Gig' (Jun 22, 2007)

battery


----------



## bbloke (Jun 22, 2007)

assault


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 22, 2007)

coarse


----------



## bbloke (Jun 22, 2007)

crude


----------



## ora (Jun 22, 2007)

oil


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 22, 2007)

olives


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 22, 2007)

stuffed


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 22, 2007)

animals


----------



## lurk (Jun 22, 2007)

Fuzzy


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 22, 2007)

blurred


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 23, 2007)

Gaussian


----------



## lurk (Jun 23, 2007)

Mathematician


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 24, 2007)

Math


----------



## Qion (Jun 24, 2007)

crack


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 24, 2007)

crackers


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2007)

fault


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 25, 2007)

faulty


----------



## bbloke (Jun 25, 2007)

defective


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 25, 2007)

detective


----------



## bbloke (Jun 25, 2007)

private

CQ: been talking to detectives after the nightclub incident?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 25, 2007)

swimming pool


----------



## lurk (Jun 25, 2007)

destination


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 25, 2007)

obstruction


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 26, 2007)

destruction


----------



## bbloke (Jun 26, 2007)

weapons


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 26, 2007)

war


----------



## bbloke (Jun 26, 2007)

casualties


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 26, 2007)

casual


----------



## bbloke (Jun 28, 2007)

relaxed


----------



## pds (Jun 28, 2007)

fit

 getting older and saggier


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 28, 2007)

exercise


----------



## chevy (Jun 28, 2007)

iPhone


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 28, 2007)

iCan't (afford )


----------



## chevy (Jun 28, 2007)

iDream (I could)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 28, 2007)

of *Jeannie*


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 29, 2007)

who (?)


----------



## bbloke (Jun 29, 2007)

Dr.

("I Dream of Jeannie" was a TV comedy in the US during the 1960s, which starred a well-meaning female genie, who was "owned" by Larry Hagman.)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 30, 2007)

Dre

(Oh! I never heard of that sitcom before...)


----------



## hawki18 (Jul 2, 2007)

CRAP

well that what I  think of this thread


----------



## bbloke (Jul 3, 2007)

closet

(water closet, etc.)



hawki18 said:


> CRAP
> 
> well that what I  think of this thread


Yes, you've stated your opinion before.  No one is forcing you to read, or contribute to, this thread!


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 6, 2007)

bathroom


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 6, 2007)

restroom


----------



## hawki18 (Jul 6, 2007)

Relief


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 9, 2007)

relaxing


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2007)

Plop Plop, 
Fizz Fizz...


----------



## bbloke (Jul 9, 2007)

acid


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 9, 2007)

jazz


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2007)

Obnoxious Jazz

(as opposed to Smooth Jazz... )


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 9, 2007)

Freeform


----------



## bbloke (Jul 11, 2007)

experimental


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2007)

volatile


----------



## bbloke (Jul 11, 2007)

solvent


----------



## Qion (Jul 11, 2007)

cleanser


----------



## bbloke (Jul 11, 2007)

swab


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 11, 2007)

floor cloth


----------



## bbloke (Jul 11, 2007)

broom


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2007)

witch


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 12, 2007)

bewitched


----------



## bbloke (Jul 12, 2007)

Montgomery


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 12, 2007)

Confederacy


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 12, 2007)

South


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 13, 2007)

America


----------



## Qion (Jul 13, 2007)

ego


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 13, 2007)

selfish


----------



## Qion (Jul 13, 2007)

shellfish


----------



## pds (Jul 13, 2007)

lobstah

(vacationing in Maine  )


----------



## bbloke (Jul 13, 2007)

pinch


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 13, 2007)

scratch


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 14, 2007)

mosquito


----------



## bbloke (Jul 14, 2007)

bite


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 14, 2007)

girlfriend


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 14, 2007)

wife


----------



## Qion (Jul 14, 2007)

amadora


----------



## lurk (Jul 15, 2007)

Amanda


----------



## pds (Jul 15, 2007)

Emily


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 16, 2007)

names


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 16, 2007)

places


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 16, 2007)

things


----------



## lurk (Jul 16, 2007)

broken

// the site says there is a page 370 but won't let me get there...


----------



## pds (Jul 16, 2007)

dreams




//also set to 40 posts per page  - you are at the top of page 370


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 16, 2007)

nightmares


----------



## lurk (Jul 16, 2007)

Elm Street

// The site said this page existed before I posted to it, funky eh?


----------



## Qion (Jul 16, 2007)

Harry Potter


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 17, 2007)

J.K. Rowling


----------



## bbloke (Jul 17, 2007)

Jamiroquai


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2007)

Stevie Wonder

(At least that's who Jamiroquai reminds me of sometimes)


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2007)

smile!


----------



## bbloke (Jul 17, 2007)

smirk


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2007)

*grimace*

(and not the one below, either )


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 17, 2007)

Steve


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2007)

Woz


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 17, 2007)

genius


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 18, 2007)

bar


----------



## bbloke (Jul 18, 2007)

ale


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 18, 2007)

pint


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2007)

growler


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 19, 2007)

bear


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 19, 2007)

claw


----------



## Qion (Jul 19, 2007)

(drinking) horns


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 19, 2007)

trumpet


----------



## Mat (Jul 19, 2007)

blow


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 19, 2007)

me


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 19, 2007)

down!

(Uck-uck-uck-uck!!)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 20, 2007)

up


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 20, 2007)

elevator


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2007)

ersatz


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 20, 2007)

A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## vladx (Jul 20, 2007)

leeches


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2007)

parasite


----------



## Qion (Jul 21, 2007)

wormhole


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 21, 2007)

anomaly


----------



## lurk (Jul 21, 2007)

normal


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 21, 2007)

weird


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 22, 2007)

science


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 22, 2007)

geek


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 22, 2007)

nerd


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 22, 2007)

poindexter


----------



## bbloke (Jul 22, 2007)

Admiral


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 23, 2007)

Navy


----------



## lurk (Jul 23, 2007)

Blue


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 23, 2007)

ocean


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 23, 2007)

storm


----------



## Qion (Jul 23, 2007)

beauty


----------



## ora (Jul 23, 2007)

Lhc


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 23, 2007)

Chl


----------



## bookem (Jul 24, 2007)

amydia


----------



## Qion (Jul 24, 2007)

amygdala


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2007)

tonsils


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 24, 2007)

unnecessary


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2007)

needless


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 24, 2007)

Needlessness


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2007)

Needlessnessosity.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 24, 2007)

bereavement

In memory of BobW... ScottW should keep the cowboy avatar of BobW in a special place on the Forum.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 25, 2007)

loss


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 25, 2007)

sadness


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 25, 2007)

kingdom


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 25, 2007)

people


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 25, 2007)

stupid


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 25, 2007)

idiot


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 25, 2007)

Id-10t


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 25, 2007)

spelling


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 25, 2007)

leet


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 25, 2007)

hax0r

(Haven't any of you heard of the response to a clueless, non-tech-savvy person?  "I'm sorry, that's an ID-10T error."  It's supposed to be pronounced _eye-dee-ten-tee_.  Then when they look at you funny, have them write it out on a piece of paper as you casually walk away and giggle to yourself. )


----------



## Qion (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes! I will make it a *point* to say that to my boss next time he asks me to be IT guy. 

_Qion_

(I once rearranged the keys on my keyboard to spell "Qion_es_du_haxxor_pwnage" just for kicks. I had two keyboards and a bit of freedom to play with... )


----------



## vladx (Jul 30, 2007)

Defcon


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 30, 2007)

disaster


----------



## Qion (Jul 30, 2007)

blaster


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 30, 2007)

laser


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 30, 2007)

Reagan


----------



## lurk (Jul 30, 2007)

Ray Gun


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2007)

<dr.evil-voice>

_*"LASERRRRR!"*_

</dr.evil-voice>



(Darned it...just noticed that someone already said it...but _not like I did!_ )


----------



## Qion (Aug 1, 2007)

_*"Boo-frickety-hoo!"*_

(Do you think Preparation H feels good?)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2007)

*"One...hundred...BEEEELLION dollars!!!"*

(Prep H?  Hmm....might make me "ill-tempered"... )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 2, 2007)

*"Cast me a fricken bone here"*

(I don't suffer from haemorrhoids )


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 2, 2007)

Canadian


----------



## lurk (Aug 2, 2007)

Bacon


----------



## bbloke (Aug 2, 2007)

Moore


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2007)

_*MORE!!!*_


----------



## lurk (Aug 2, 2007)

Mmmmm, *Bacon*

// I assume that is what you wanted more of ;-)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 2, 2007)

Francis


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2007)

cottage cheese


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 2, 2007)

First word is Browser and get's to cottage cheese lol ... hmmm ...

*Baked Potato*


----------



## pds (Aug 2, 2007)

Toasted Spud


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 2, 2007)

fries


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 3, 2007)

French


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 3, 2007)

Sarkozy

www.sarkozy.fr 
For those interested in Politics and French.
PS. I did not vote for him.


----------



## lurk (Aug 6, 2007)

Tea Cozy


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 6, 2007)

Anal-Retentive



> Alright, I noticed some of you were admiring my tape dispenser cozy.  Isn't that pretty?  I made it myself, out of toothpicks, felt, plain old buckroom, a couple of pearl buttons sand some eyelets. Now, isn't that better than looking at an old tape dispenser? I think so! Alright. Let's set this over here. [ places tape dispenser onto the counter next to the sink, behind him ]


http://snltranscripts.jt.org/88/88panalchef.phtml

(also a video on the SNL website, but the site doesn't work for my mac)


----------



## Qion (Aug 7, 2007)

renal


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 8, 2007)

human body


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 8, 2007)

(*AADD*)  _Adult Attention Deficit Disorder _


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 9, 2007)

inattentiveness


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 9, 2007)

what?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 9, 2007)

huh?


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 9, 2007)

*Eh!*


----------



## lurk (Aug 9, 2007)

You kids git off my *lawn*!

Dagnabbit!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 9, 2007)

mow


----------



## Qion (Aug 9, 2007)

roll


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 9, 2007)

kaiser


----------



## Qion (Aug 9, 2007)

kosher


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 9, 2007)

Diet.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 9, 2007)

soda


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 9, 2007)

A&W *Drive-Thru*


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 9, 2007)

Fast.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 10, 2007)

obesity


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2007)

objections


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 10, 2007)

Protrusions.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 10, 2007)

proboscis


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2007)

pro-bono


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2007)

(Mmmmm....A&W Drive Thruuuuu!  We have on here in Miami close to my area.)

*Sonny Bono*


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 13, 2007)

Bono from U2


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2007)

Bonus 

"_Throw me a frickin' bonus here!_"


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 13, 2007)

(....wait for it......)



(....wait for it!......)




*Boner!*


----------



## lurk (Aug 13, 2007)

Baculum

//Is that a baculum in your pocket or ...


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 13, 2007)

speculum

(...only because they phonetically end the same. )


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 13, 2007)

Disgustus

_(Those previous two posts are bad visuals.)_


----------



## Qion (Aug 13, 2007)

Agustus


----------



## lurk (Aug 13, 2007)

Caligula

(Just to help with the bad visuals.)


----------



## pds (Aug 13, 2007)

six degrees later Malcolm McDowell becomes....

*Kevin Bacon*


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 14, 2007)

actor


----------



## Qion (Aug 14, 2007)

factor


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 14, 2007)

factory


----------



## bbloke (Aug 14, 2007)

fear


----------



## Qion (Aug 14, 2007)

heavy metal


----------



## lurk (Aug 14, 2007)

lead


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 14, 2007)

poisoning


----------



## lurk (Aug 14, 2007)

well


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 15, 2007)

good


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 15, 2007)

great


----------



## Qion (Aug 15, 2007)

boredom


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 15, 2007)

boring


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 15, 2007)

uberbored


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 15, 2007)

horrible


----------



## Qion (Aug 16, 2007)

contagiously so


----------



## lurk (Aug 16, 2007)

yawn


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 17, 2007)

tired


----------



## pds (Aug 17, 2007)

343 Javelin

//hot tires


----------



## Qion (Aug 17, 2007)

Boeing 747


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 17, 2007)

World Trade Center


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 17, 2007)

Twin Towers


----------



## vladx (Aug 18, 2007)

Twin Peaks


----------



## pds (Aug 18, 2007)

lost hearts


----------



## ora (Aug 19, 2007)

lost highway


----------



## lurk (Aug 20, 2007)

My Own Private Idaho


----------



## pds (Aug 20, 2007)

Ruby Ridge


----------



## fryke (Aug 20, 2007)

Ridge Racer


----------



## lurk (Aug 20, 2007)

Racer X


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 21, 2007)

Rhapsody

(Where is RacerX nowadays?)


----------



## Qion (Aug 21, 2007)

justforth


----------



## bbloke (Aug 21, 2007)

Danforth



nixgeek said:


> (Where is RacerX nowadays?)


I was wondering that too...


----------



## Qion (Aug 21, 2007)

Jack


----------



## Gig' (Aug 21, 2007)

Black


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 21, 2007)

chocolate cake


----------



## lurk (Aug 21, 2007)

Conniption Fit

// Mental association via Bill Cosby
/// Hey you kids git off my lawn!


----------



## vladx (Sep 9, 2007)

Epileptic


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Sep 9, 2007)

_Tourette Syndrome_ 
"Find the help you need (_%#&@, #&^*, excuse me_) at MacOSX.com"


----------



## Qion (Sep 9, 2007)

obscenities


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 9, 2007)

abuse


----------



## Iuis (Sep 9, 2007)

marriage


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 9, 2007)

honeymoon


----------



## Iuis (Sep 9, 2007)

twins


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 9, 2007)

Nooooooo!


----------



## Iuis (Sep 9, 2007)

Divorce


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes please


----------



## bbloke (Sep 10, 2007)

begging



CaptainQuark said:


> Yes please


All OK there, CQ?


----------



## Qion (Sep 10, 2007)

salivating


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2007)

bib

(Qion, you're looking like my 7-month old with all that salivating... )


----------



## Qion (Sep 10, 2007)

lol  

binky


----------



## lurk (Sep 10, 2007)

thumb


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 10, 2007)

screw


----------



## pds (Sep 11, 2007)

you

//hey - first word into the head, right


----------



## Qion (Sep 11, 2007)

tú

(Was it a U2 assimilation?)


----------



## lurk (Sep 11, 2007)

Brutus

// et tu and all that latin jazz


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 11, 2007)

Popeye

(Interesting that Brutus and Bluto were actually the same character.)


----------



## lurk (Sep 11, 2007)

Robin Williams

// Man that dates me, and that was an Altman film!  I am speechless.


----------



## Qion (Sep 12, 2007)

Frank Caliendo


----------



## lurk (Sep 12, 2007)

Wizard of Oz


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 12, 2007)

The Gilded Age


----------



## lurk (Sep 13, 2007)

Now?

// Hey, I thought we called no do-overs!


----------



## Qion (Sep 13, 2007)

Mitä?


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 13, 2007)

what?

(is that like dutch or something?)


----------



## Qion (Sep 13, 2007)

Lurk

(I dunno, ask _him!_ )


----------



## pds (Sep 13, 2007)

leer


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2007)

jet


----------



## Qion (Sep 14, 2007)

Jetsons


----------



## lurk (Sep 14, 2007)

Elroy!

// It is "what" in Finnish.  I always read it in a "Huh? Are you asking me something I wasn't paying attention." sort of voice.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Sep 16, 2007)

"Blup blup blup blup...."

The sound of Gorge Jetson's Ride.


----------



## lurk (Sep 16, 2007)

Water Cooler


----------



## pds (Sep 16, 2007)

gossip


----------



## lurk (Sep 17, 2007)

Pandora's Box


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 17, 2007)

Adrian Mole


----------



## bbloke (Sep 17, 2007)

Ratty



CaptainQuark said:


> Adrian Mole




Nice link there...


----------



## Qion (Sep 17, 2007)

Ratatouille


----------



## lurk (Sep 17, 2007)

Pixar


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 17, 2007)

end titles


----------



## lurk (Sep 17, 2007)

derrière


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 27, 2007)

fundament


----------



## Qion (Sep 27, 2007)

-al


----------



## lurk (Sep 27, 2007)

Bundy


----------



## bbloke (Sep 27, 2007)

Ted


----------



## Qion (Sep 27, 2007)

Nugent


----------



## lurk (Sep 27, 2007)

Um, *unbalanced*


----------



## Qion (Sep 27, 2007)

McDonalds

..........

(Not much for me to say. I felt fat today eating three Junior McChickens and a snack wrap.)


----------



## lurk (Sep 27, 2007)

Farm

// ee ai ee ai oo


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 28, 2007)

song


----------



## Qion (Sep 28, 2007)

emotion


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 28, 2007)

love


----------



## bbloke (Sep 28, 2007)

lust


----------



## Iuis (Sep 28, 2007)

Wedding


----------



## Qion (Sep 28, 2007)

Engagement Wedding

(Screw engagemet parties.)


----------



## bbloke (Sep 28, 2007)

ring



Qion said:


> (Screw engagemet parties.)


So to "screw" is associated with engagement, not the wedding/marriage?


----------



## lurk (Sep 28, 2007)

bell


----------



## pds (Sep 29, 2007)

Booy! Bell Booy

/end Daltrey voice


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 29, 2007)

tower

EDIT: I was one sec. too late, so new word:

*actor*


----------



## stewey (Sep 29, 2007)

leaning


----------



## pds (Sep 29, 2007)

starboard


----------



## lurk (Sep 29, 2007)

port


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 30, 2007)

ships


----------



## Qion (Sep 30, 2007)

chips


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2007)

fish 'n


----------



## Qion (Sep 30, 2007)

grease


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2007)

monkey


----------



## vladx (Sep 30, 2007)

Man


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 30, 2007)

Fire


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 30, 2007)

hydrant


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2007)

oxydant


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 1, 2007)

oxymoron


----------



## lurk (Oct 1, 2007)

Military Intelligence


----------



## Qion (Oct 1, 2007)

Microsoft Works&#8482;


----------



## pds (Oct 1, 2007)

dry water


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 1, 2007)

jumbo shrimp


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 1, 2007)

thai food


----------



## vladx (Oct 1, 2007)

dry ice


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 1, 2007)

banana


----------



## Qion (Oct 1, 2007)

dammit


----------



## lurk (Oct 1, 2007)

bananna


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 1, 2007)

imports


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 2, 2007)

Chiquita


----------



## Qion (Oct 2, 2007)

mosquito


----------



## bbloke (Oct 2, 2007)

de Havilland


----------



## pds (Oct 2, 2007)

Fokker Dr1


----------



## lurk (Oct 3, 2007)

Jenny


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 4, 2007)

Curtiss Aeroplane and Motor Company


----------



## Qion (Oct 4, 2007)

just


----------



## lurk (Oct 4, 2007)

cheese


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2007)

ThankThe....

LOL


----------



## lurk (Oct 4, 2007)

Academy


// "The first time I didn't feel it, but this time I feel it, and I can't deny the fact that you like me, right now, you like me!"  -- Flying Nun


----------



## Qion (Oct 4, 2007)

Just!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2007)

*honorable*

(....as in, "He is a just person")


----------



## bbloke (Oct 4, 2007)

mention


----------



## lurk (Oct 4, 2007)

unmentionables


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 4, 2007)

bloomers


----------



## lurk (Oct 4, 2007)

Knickers ;-)


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 4, 2007)

Wedgie.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 4, 2007)

Co-op


----------



## pds (Oct 5, 2007)

hijack

(as in co-opt)


----------



## Qion (Oct 5, 2007)

standard 3.5mm headphone jack


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 5, 2007)

headphones


----------



## Qion (Oct 5, 2007)

stereophonic


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 5, 2007)

stereoscopic


----------



## lurk (Oct 5, 2007)

Jaws in *3D*!!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2007)

barf


----------



## lurk (Oct 8, 2007)

chum

// Sticking with the shark theme


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

Plankton







(...Going about face and pulling out the Spongebob card ).


----------



## Qion (Oct 8, 2007)

Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 8, 2007)

Bikini Bottom


----------



## Iuis (Oct 8, 2007)

nudity


----------



## Iuis (Oct 8, 2007)

decubito supino


----------



## lurk (Oct 9, 2007)

decimal spline


----------



## reed (Oct 11, 2007)

lunch (out to)


----------



## lurk (Oct 11, 2007)

Philly Cheese Steak,  Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Qion (Oct 11, 2007)

Monte Cristo


----------



## lurk (Oct 11, 2007)

Count


----------



## reed (Oct 11, 2007)

Basie


----------



## lurk (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Band


----------



## Iuis (Oct 11, 2007)

White wine


----------



## reed (Oct 12, 2007)

Saint-Pourçain


----------



## Qion (Oct 12, 2007)

Saint Elmo


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 12, 2007)

Saint-Saens


----------



## lurk (Oct 12, 2007)

Animals


----------



## pds (Oct 12, 2007)

Hippos

//love that Fantasia bit


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 12, 2007)

Hippocrates


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hippocampus


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 12, 2007)

Brain


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 13, 2007)

human


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 13, 2007)

error


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 13, 2007)

ID10T 

(I know I've given this answer before, but since it's come full circle... )


----------



## lurk (Oct 15, 2007)

PEBCAK

// Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 15, 2007)

PICNIC

(Problem In Chair Not In Computer)


----------



## lurk (Oct 15, 2007)

The word is *LART*.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2007)

lurk said:


> The word is *LART*.



*panacea*

(At least for me in dealing with "lusers" here at work... )


----------



## pds (Oct 16, 2007)

placebo

because there is no panacea


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2007)

reality

(Because the placebo is sadly my only option in reality. )


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2007)

over-rated 

// well on some days anyhow, (not today though)


----------



## Qion (Oct 17, 2007)

50 Cent

(We be in da club widma homies, G!!! Les make summoney an' geet sum bootahy!)

_I'm irrevocably sorry, but where I live, this stereotype is ridiculously over-portrayed..._


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 17, 2007)

Curtis Jackson


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2007)

Andrew Jackson


----------



## chevy (Oct 17, 2007)

Joe Jackson


----------



## Qion (Oct 17, 2007)

Michael Jackson


----------



## pds (Oct 17, 2007)

Dick Van Dyke

(the true inventor of the Moon Walk - in a Dr Dolittle flick from the early 60s)


----------



## lurk (Oct 17, 2007)

Mary Poppins


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 18, 2007)

movies


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fcp


----------



## Qion (Oct 18, 2007)

Insane Clown Posse


----------



## lurk (Oct 18, 2007)

Deputize


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 24, 2007)

delegation


----------



## pds (Oct 26, 2007)

relegation


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 30, 2007)

exile


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 30, 2007)

spurned


----------



## Qion (Oct 30, 2007)

yearned


----------



## lurk (Oct 30, 2007)

learned


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 3, 2007)

teacher


----------



## pds (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Qion (Nov 3, 2007)

you're quite welcome


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2007)

pleasantries


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 3, 2007)

witticism


----------



## reed (Nov 4, 2007)

wise-cracks


----------



## lurk (Nov 4, 2007)

carpenter crack


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 5, 2007)

chippy


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 5, 2007)

British


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 5, 2007)

humor.
errr, I mean humour (with British spelling..)


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 5, 2007)

lol, ok ... well ... Colour  ... nh im oj. 

um ... hmm ... The Office


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 5, 2007)

R.u.b.b.i.s.h.! :d


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 5, 2007)

Your Mum  ... um... Windows! ... yh I'm going for 

*Windows*


----------



## Qion (Nov 5, 2007)

vinyl siding


----------



## lurk (Nov 5, 2007)

the Divinyls


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 6, 2007)

Australia


----------



## Qion (Nov 6, 2007)

Auwstrauwailya


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 6, 2007)

vegemite


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 6, 2007)

marmite


----------



## Qion (Nov 6, 2007)

termite


----------



## lurk (Nov 6, 2007)

Wooden Leg


----------



## Qion (Nov 7, 2007)

pirates

('cause we all know that stereotype...)


----------



## bbloke (Nov 7, 2007)

pilates


----------



## lurk (Nov 7, 2007)

Trophy Wife


----------



## Qion (Nov 7, 2007)

hedonism


----------



## lurk (Nov 7, 2007)

stoicism


----------



## pds (Nov 7, 2007)

Greek to me


----------



## Qion (Nov 7, 2007)

Descartes


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 7, 2007)

dimension


----------



## lurk (Nov 7, 2007)

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 8, 2007)

1984


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 8, 2007)

"hello."


----------



## Qion (Nov 8, 2007)

brilliance


----------



## lurk (Nov 8, 2007)

dalliance


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 8, 2007)

dali'


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 8, 2007)

dalek


----------



## bbloke (Nov 8, 2007)

Davros


----------



## lurk (Nov 8, 2007)

Exterminate


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2007)

humans


----------



## Qion (Nov 9, 2007)

element 

(Gosh, nix, that's a little dark...)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2007)

Qion said:


> (Gosh, nix, that's a little dark...)



(Qion, don't the Daleks want to exterminate humans? )


*fire*


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 9, 2007)

brigade


----------



## bbloke (Nov 9, 2007)

*Light*

(I was surprised a number of people got the Dr. Who references!  Maybe it's now more widespread than I thought...    )


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 9, 2007)

bbloke said:


> *Light*
> 
> (I was surprised a number of people got the Dr. Who references!  Maybe it's now more widespread than I thought...    )



I've know about it since I was younger, but never really got around to it.  I'm learning more about the characters though I still have yet to watch the show.  Hard when you have three little ones to tend to. 

Oh, and....

*saber*


----------



## pds (Nov 9, 2007)

tooth


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 10, 2007)

tiger


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 10, 2007)

prey


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 10, 2007)

pray


----------



## lurk (Nov 10, 2007)

tell


----------



## pds (Nov 11, 2007)

William


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 11, 2007)

Gates


----------



## lurk (Nov 11, 2007)

Abandon hope all ye who enter here.

*dll hell*


----------



## ra3ndy (Nov 14, 2007)

yarr


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 14, 2007)

Yar's Revenge


----------



## bbloke (Nov 14, 2007)

Galaxian

(Ooooh, the memories!  I didn't have an Atari 2600 alas, but did later own an Atari 5200.)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 14, 2007)

Galaga

(I always wanted either the 5200 or the 7800 to upgrade my old 2600 VCS.  Instead, I got a ColecoVision and was much happier. )


----------



## pds (Nov 16, 2007)

Omnia Gallia divisa est in partes tres.


----------



## Qion (Nov 16, 2007)

fine.

Caesar


----------



## bbloke (Nov 17, 2007)

salad


----------



## Qion (Nov 17, 2007)

chopsticks


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 17, 2007)

piano


----------



## lurk (Nov 17, 2007)

ragtime


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 17, 2007)

Joplin


----------



## lurk (Nov 17, 2007)

Janice


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 18, 2007)

names


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 18, 2007)

places


----------



## Qion (Nov 18, 2007)

Laguna Seca


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Nov 18, 2007)

Roadster


----------



## Qion (Nov 18, 2007)

Lamborghini LP640


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 18, 2007)

foreign


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Nov 18, 2007)

interpol


----------



## TheMooseIsLoose (Nov 19, 2007)

band


----------



## Qion (Nov 19, 2007)

traffic


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Nov 19, 2007)

Vigilare


----------



## Qion (Nov 19, 2007)

esoteric


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Nov 19, 2007)

Ameliorate


----------



## lurk (Nov 19, 2007)

Transubstantiate 

//  Doin' the vatican, somewhat dramatic-an, doin' the vatican rag!


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 19, 2007)

piano player


----------



## reed (Nov 20, 2007)

shoot the....


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2007)

sheriff


----------



## bbloke (Nov 21, 2007)

Omar

(Sorry...   )


----------



## Qion (Nov 21, 2007)

cigar


----------



## reed (Nov 21, 2007)

Churchill


----------



## lurk (Nov 21, 2007)

Chamberlain


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 21, 2007)

appeasement


----------



## reed (Nov 21, 2007)

Ww2


----------



## Qion (Nov 21, 2007)

Ww1


----------



## reed (Nov 21, 2007)

Versailles


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 22, 2007)

behead


----------



## reed (Nov 23, 2007)

G.W. Bush


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 23, 2007)

A$$hole!


----------



## reed (Nov 23, 2007)

Black Hole


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 23, 2007)

wormhole


----------



## lurk (Nov 23, 2007)

Cornholio


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 24, 2007)

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## reed (Nov 27, 2007)

square (one)


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 27, 2007)

room


----------



## reed (Nov 27, 2007)

White.... (Cream)


----------



## lurk (Nov 27, 2007)

Black Curtains


----------



## reed (Nov 27, 2007)

Ginger


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 27, 2007)

Maryann


----------



## lurk (Nov 27, 2007)

Little Buddy

// I say there, reed; I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## reed (Nov 28, 2007)

Buddy Guy


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 28, 2007)

Buddy Holly


----------



## lurk (Nov 29, 2007)

Air Travel


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2007)

Star Trek


----------



## pds (Nov 30, 2007)

spin-off


----------



## lurk (Nov 30, 2007)

Sit-n-spin


----------



## pds (Nov 30, 2007)

some kids...

Our Kids...

*Buckwheat*


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 30, 2007)

Spanky


----------



## Qion (Nov 30, 2007)

corn.


----------



## lurk (Nov 30, 2007)

Dog


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 1, 2007)

cat


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2007)

purr


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2007)

meow


----------



## reed (Dec 1, 2007)

pussy


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2007)

willow


----------



## lurk (Dec 1, 2007)

Buffy


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 2, 2007)

TV show


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2007)

movie


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 2, 2007)

futurama


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2007)

bender


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2007)

fry


----------



## andym (Dec 2, 2007)

Mars Bar


----------



## reed (Dec 11, 2007)

upchuck


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 11, 2007)

barf


----------



## lurk (Dec 11, 2007)

Barth! Barth! Whatever.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 12, 2007)

McDonalds


----------



## Qion (Dec 12, 2007)

lunch

(sadly)


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 12, 2007)

dinner


----------



## lurk (Dec 12, 2007)

Beef!

(It's what's for dinner!)


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 12, 2007)

tofu


----------



## Qion (Dec 12, 2007)

light


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 12, 2007)

roygbiv


----------



## lurk (Dec 12, 2007)

Rainbow Bright


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 12, 2007)

lurk said:


> Rainbow Bright



1980s


----------



## Qion (Dec 12, 2007)

nada


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 13, 2007)

niente


----------



## Qion (Dec 13, 2007)

beagles!


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 13, 2007)

peanuts.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 14, 2007)

food


----------



## lurk (Dec 14, 2007)

thought


----------



## pds (Dec 14, 2007)

less


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 14, 2007)

more


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 14, 2007)

quantity


----------



## lurk (Dec 14, 2007)

quality


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 15, 2007)

important


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 15, 2007)

critical


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 16, 2007)

criticism


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 16, 2007)

constructive


----------



## Qion (Dec 16, 2007)

instructive


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 16, 2007)

destructive


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 16, 2007)

rebuild


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 16, 2007)

index


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 17, 2007)

php


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2007)

pcp


----------



## pds (Dec 18, 2007)

buzz


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 18, 2007)

saw


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 18, 2007)

hammer


----------



## pds (Dec 18, 2007)

down


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 18, 2007)

hood


----------



## pds (Dec 18, 2007)

wink


----------



## lurk (Dec 18, 2007)

nudge nudge

// Is your uh, is your wife interested in... photography, ay? 'Photographs, ay', he asked him knowlingly?


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 19, 2007)

MSN Messenger


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2007)

Adium


----------



## pds (Dec 19, 2007)

just ducky!


----------



## bbloke (Dec 19, 2007)

quack


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 19, 2007)

daffy


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2007)

taffy


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 19, 2007)

sweet


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 19, 2007)

sour


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 20, 2007)

lemon


----------



## pds (Dec 20, 2007)

Chevy Impala

//end personal experience rant


----------



## Qion (Dec 20, 2007)

Chevy Malibu 

(I don't understand why people buy these arduously boring cars...)


----------



## hawki18 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mustang GT a real car


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2007)

gas


----------



## lurk (Dec 20, 2007)

beans


----------



## pds (Dec 20, 2007)

indigestion


----------



## lurk (Dec 20, 2007)

gluttony


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 21, 2007)

holiday


----------



## reed (Dec 21, 2007)

Christmas


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 21, 2007)

presents!!


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2007)

gifts


----------



## lurk (Dec 21, 2007)

endowments


----------



## pds (Dec 21, 2007)

grants


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2007)

pants


----------



## lurk (Dec 24, 2007)

endowments

// Working toward the gutter since 2002


----------



## pds (Dec 25, 2007)

enlargements


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 25, 2007)

cialis?


----------



## pds (Dec 26, 2007)

heroin



//from junk as in mail and horse as in junk
//mind wandering in dark places


----------



## bbloke (Dec 26, 2007)

Trainspotting


----------



## lurk (Dec 26, 2007)

Snatch

/Both had interesting accents, and I must say this was one of the films I actually thought Brad Pitt was really good in.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 26, 2007)

*grab*

(Yes, I had a dirty thought for the colloquial meaning of lurk's word, but I'll be a good boy.  )


----------



## bbloke (Dec 26, 2007)

nixgeek said:


> (Yes, I had a dirty thought for the colloquial meaning of lurk's word, but I'll be a good boy.  )


I don't know what you mean, old boy...  

*grope*


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 26, 2007)

*fish*


----------



## lurk (Dec 26, 2007)

tuna


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 26, 2007)

Trombone


----------



## Qion (Dec 27, 2007)

trumpeter

(...or tromboner, I guess.)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 27, 2007)

Dizzy


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 27, 2007)

roller coaster


----------



## lurk (Dec 27, 2007)

economy


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 27, 2007)

car


----------



## pds (Dec 27, 2007)

port


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 27, 2007)

sport


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 27, 2007)

dammit...too slow...

*recreation*


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 27, 2007)

Gold


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 28, 2007)

silver


----------



## lurk (Dec 28, 2007)

mercury


----------



## pds (Dec 28, 2007)

Morris


//The real unbeaten season


----------



## lurk (Dec 28, 2007)

Minor


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 28, 2007)

little


----------



## pds (Dec 29, 2007)

Bighorn


----------



## Qion (Dec 29, 2007)

The Battle of Medium-Sized Horn

(...wouldn't that have made more sense? Honestly.)


----------



## lurk (Dec 29, 2007)

Military Intelligence


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2007)

jumbo shrimp


----------



## pds (Dec 30, 2007)

dry water


----------



## lurk (Dec 31, 2007)

Taped Live


----------



## pds (Dec 31, 2007)

unbiased opinion


----------



## lurk (Dec 31, 2007)

informed management


----------



## vladx (Dec 31, 2007)

Barrel of Monkeys


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2008)

Huiiik


----------



## pds (Jan 1, 2008)

giddiyap?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2008)

dutch


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2008)

*orange*


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2008)

julius


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2008)

innocent  ::angel::


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2008)

Jamba


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2008)

Nestlé


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2008)

Quik


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2008)

silver


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2008)

Ape


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2008)

primate

(Bed time for me! Goodnight, nixgeek.   )


----------



## lurk (Jan 2, 2008)

bishop


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 2, 2008)

cathedral


----------



## lurk (Jan 2, 2008)

Bazaar


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 2, 2008)

(YES!  Thank you, lurk! )

*ESR*


----------



## bbloke (Jan 2, 2008)

EMP


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 3, 2008)

abbreviations


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 3, 2008)

acronyms


----------



## pds (Jan 3, 2008)

acrostics


----------



## Qion (Jan 3, 2008)

a chopstick


----------



## bbloke (Jan 3, 2008)

rice


----------



## lurk (Jan 3, 2008)

sticky


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 3, 2008)

buns


----------



## Qion (Jan 4, 2008)

honey


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2008)

butter


----------



## Qion (Jan 4, 2008)

sauce


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 4, 2008)

cooking


----------



## bbloke (Jan 4, 2008)

burning


----------



## Qion (Jan 4, 2008)

rubber


----------



## pds (Jan 4, 2008)

gloves


----------



## bbloke (Jan 4, 2008)

proctologist


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2008)

ouch


----------



## lurk (Jan 4, 2008)

discomfort


----------



## Qion (Jan 4, 2008)

upset


----------



## lurk (Jan 4, 2008)

sad


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2008)

I am happy !
_Droopy_


----------



## pds (Jan 4, 2008)

flacid


----------



## bbloke (Jan 4, 2008)

loose

(I wasn't aware of the blog or the author, lurk.  Not a happy story.   )


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2008)

sloop


----------



## lurk (Jan 4, 2008)

Hang on (sloopy, sloopy hang on!)

// bbloke, I didn't always agree with him but the man was the definition of arguing in good faith, something rare on these here internets.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 4, 2008)

telephone

(lurk: I didn't actually know of him, but it was quite a sad posting.  It is a bit unnerving how he had planned ahead in case of his own death, although I expect this is something he and his colleagues have always had to keep in near the front of their mind.)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jan 4, 2008)

bell (the inventor)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 5, 2008)

Philip Reis (the "other" inventor)

(see: BBC News


----------



## pds (Jan 5, 2008)

Sam Wheat


----------



## bbloke (Jan 5, 2008)

ghost


----------



## reed (Jan 5, 2008)

phantom


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 5, 2008)

power


----------



## pds (Jan 5, 2008)

Rangers


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 5, 2008)

*Voltron*

(Power Rangers always came off as a cheap copy of Voltron IMO... )


----------



## lurk (Jan 5, 2008)

Goldar!!!


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 6, 2008)

"Space Giants"


----------



## lurk (Jan 6, 2008)

Geek out

// I loved that show and damn it was cheesy, I remember making my mom write out their names so I could learn how to read them.  So like, "Goldar" was one of my first words of my budding literacy.  Having revealed this fact I now have infinite geek cred ;-)


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 8, 2008)

Make out


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 8, 2008)

Put out.


----------



## Qion (Jan 8, 2008)

puttanesca

(Sorry for being sexual about it... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puttanesca)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 8, 2008)

Pasta


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 8, 2008)

noodles

(Qion, wouldn't that be the best way to have it?? )


----------



## bbloke (Jan 8, 2008)

ramen

(Well, I can honestly say I didn't know that history behind puttanesca!)


----------



## lurk (Jan 9, 2008)

Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## Qion (Jan 10, 2008)

.....


----------



## Qion (Jan 10, 2008)

extremists

(And yes, Nix, that is the best way to have it. )


----------



## bbloke (Jan 10, 2008)

moderates


----------



## pds (Jan 10, 2008)

centrists


----------



## lurk (Jan 10, 2008)

Judean People's Front


----------



## Qion (Jan 10, 2008)

Jughead


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 10, 2008)

Archie


----------



## lurk (Jan 10, 2008)

Veronica


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 11, 2008)

Veronica's *Closet*


----------



## pds (Jan 11, 2008)

secret


----------



## Qion (Jan 11, 2008)

Top Secret Skyline R33


----------



## lurk (Jan 11, 2008)

Secret Squirrel


----------



## pds (Jan 12, 2008)

Batfink


----------



## Qion (Jan 12, 2008)

_Batman_


----------



## lurk (Jan 13, 2008)

Vicky Vale


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2008)

Lois Lane


----------



## lurk (Jan 15, 2008)

Family Guy


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2008)

South Park


----------



## pds (Jan 17, 2008)

Gorky Park


----------



## vladx (Jan 17, 2008)

mink hat


----------



## lurk (Jan 17, 2008)

weasel


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 17, 2008)

ice


----------



## lurk (Jan 17, 2008)

love


----------



## bbloke (Jan 18, 2008)

Eros


----------



## Qion (Jan 18, 2008)

captivated


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2008)

coerced


----------



## lurk (Jan 18, 2008)

confession


----------



## Qion (Jan 18, 2008)

defecation


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 18, 2008)

urination


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 18, 2008)

perspiration


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 19, 2008)

fitness center


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 19, 2008)

exercise


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2008)

exorcise


----------



## Perishingflames (Jan 19, 2008)

Exorcism of Emily Rose


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2008)

The Exorcist


----------



## lurk (Jan 22, 2008)

pea soup


----------



## pds (Jan 22, 2008)

Montreal


----------



## bbloke (Jan 22, 2008)

Toronto


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 22, 2008)

Minnesota


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 23, 2008)

Minneapolis


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 23, 2008)

city


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2008)

metropolis


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 23, 2008)

metro


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2008)

sexual


----------



## bbloke (Jan 23, 2008)

asexual


----------



## lurk (Jan 23, 2008)

Morrissey


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 23, 2008)

transsexual


----------



## bbloke (Jan 23, 2008)

transvestite

(Someone who has changed their vest?)


----------



## lurk (Jan 23, 2008)

vestal virgin

// Hopefully not a transvestite, that would be awkward and the pythoness would not approve.


----------



## Qion (Jan 23, 2008)

hearth


----------



## lurk (Jan 24, 2008)

home


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 24, 2008)

Hell on Earth


----------



## Qion (Jan 24, 2008)

nihilism


----------



## GrantG (Jan 24, 2008)

repudiation


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jan 24, 2008)

insecticide


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 24, 2008)

pesticide


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jan 24, 2008)

Tetramethrin ( reading the ingredients )


----------



## bbloke (Jan 25, 2008)

tetramethyl silane


----------



## Qion (Jan 25, 2008)

saline


----------



## lurk (Jan 25, 2008)

tears 

// of a clown


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2008)

duct


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jan 25, 2008)

*rem*

(note: i wrote this in uppercase but it defaulted to lower? ScottW?)


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2008)

"Stand" 

(I used to love REM...still do. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 25, 2008)

Religion (as in Losing...)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jan 25, 2008)

Infected _(from Bad Religion)_


----------



## Qion (Jan 25, 2008)

corrected


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2008)

modified


----------



## bbloke (Jan 25, 2008)

transmogrify


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jan 25, 2008)

cocoon


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2008)

metamorphosis


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jan 25, 2008)

*Discovery*Channel


----------



## bbloke (Jan 25, 2008)

Blue Planet

(Have others seen the commercial for it, complete with amusing parrot?   )


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jan 25, 2008)

Nature (at its best)

BBLOKE... that's funny.  
Here is the BluePlanet Clip with Parrot (18+ viewer discretion advised - language)


----------



## bbloke (Jan 25, 2008)

natural

(Hehehe, glad you liked the clip.      I was a bit wary of providing the link in case anyone took offense.)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 26, 2008)

animals


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jan 26, 2008)

Humans

(It's a parrot talking... all in good English humor!  I'll take it down if i hear one complaint.)


----------



## Qion (Jan 26, 2008)

everything

(God that's a funny clip, love it.)


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 26, 2008)

Nothing

(And yes, that was quite hilarious.  Maybe that's the before scene of the infamous "dead parrot" that we know of in a certain Pythonic sense...)


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 28, 2008)

space


----------



## pds (Jan 28, 2008)

savers

//just fixed up the closet


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 28, 2008)

screen


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 28, 2008)

screening


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 28, 2008)

filter


----------



## pds (Jan 29, 2008)

content


----------



## Qion (Jan 29, 2008)

media


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 29, 2008)

multi


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 29, 2008)

plural


----------



## bbloke (Jan 29, 2008)

possessive

(If people liked the parrot in the ad, there is a real-life parrot whose language is similar.  The parrot is named "Ruby" and it is easy to find quite a lot of videos on various sites...)


----------



## lurk (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine Mine Mine!


----------



## Qion (Jan 30, 2008)

mate


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 30, 2008)

procreate


----------



## Qion (Jan 30, 2008)

exacerbate


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 30, 2008)

expectorate


----------



## Qion (Jan 30, 2008)

hack


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 30, 2008)

crack


----------



## bbloke (Jan 30, 2008)

thong


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 30, 2008)

bikini


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 30, 2008)

monokini


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 30, 2008)

provocative


----------



## lurk (Jan 30, 2008)

*amateur* (vocative...)

// Nobody said they had to be good associations or really make sense


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 31, 2008)

professional


----------



## pds (Jan 31, 2008)

ho


----------



## Qion (Jan 31, 2008)

bitch


----------



## lurk (Jan 31, 2008)

Bernese Mountain Dog

// That is my bitch


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 31, 2008)

canine


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 31, 2008)

K2


----------



## Qion (Jan 31, 2008)

K4


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 31, 2008)

Kawai

(Darned it Qion!  Beat me to it!   Incidentally, I own a Kawai K4 and love it.)


----------



## Qion (Jan 31, 2008)

keyboarding

(Sorry, nix ... ashamedly, I don't even own one!)


----------



## lurk (Jan 31, 2008)

Kinesis


----------



## bbloke (Jan 31, 2008)

movement


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 31, 2008)

bowel

(Here I go taking this thread down the toilet again... )


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 1, 2008)

Cowell (Simon)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 1, 2008)

idol


----------



## Qion (Feb 1, 2008)

worship


----------



## lurk (Feb 1, 2008)

Goat Leggings


----------



## Qion (Feb 1, 2008)

mountainous


----------



## bbloke (Feb 1, 2008)

cavernous


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 1, 2008)

hillary


----------



## lurk (Feb 1, 2008)

Sir Edmond


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 1, 2008)

Tensing


----------



## lurk (Feb 1, 2008)

Underappreciated


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 3, 2008)

wasted


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 3, 2008)

food


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2008)

fight


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 3, 2008)

flight


----------



## Qion (Feb 3, 2008)

kite


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 3, 2008)

glider


----------



## bbloke (Feb 4, 2008)

pilot


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 4, 2008)

airplane


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 4, 2008)

wright (bros)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 4, 2008)

Steve


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 4, 2008)

Bbc


----------



## bbloke (Feb 4, 2008)

Terry Wogan


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 4, 2008)

leprechaun (apologies to anyone from Limerick)


----------



## lurk (Feb 4, 2008)

Me Lucky Charms!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2008)

cereal


----------



## lurk (Feb 4, 2008)

serial


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2008)

parallel


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 5, 2008)

universe


----------



## VirtualTracy (Feb 5, 2008)

Charles Atlas


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 5, 2008)

astronomy


----------



## bbloke (Feb 5, 2008)

planets


----------



## Qion (Feb 5, 2008)

stars


----------



## lurk (Feb 5, 2008)

Full

//  I hear it s full of 'em.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG!

_("Open the pod bay doors, HAL!...")_


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 5, 2008)

abbreviation


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 5, 2008)

brevity


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 5, 2008)

depravity


----------



## Qion (Feb 5, 2008)

uncertainty


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 5, 2008)

mystery


----------



## Qion (Feb 5, 2008)

rebus


----------



## lurk (Feb 5, 2008)

Uncle


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 6, 2008)

Aunt


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 6, 2008)

ant


----------



## bbloke (Feb 6, 2008)

Adam


----------



## Qion (Feb 6, 2008)

Saddam


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 6, 2008)

hung


----------



## lurk (Feb 7, 2008)

well...


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 7, 2008)

wish


----------



## bbloke (Feb 7, 2008)

list


----------



## lurk (Feb 7, 2008)

grocery


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 7, 2008)

gross


----------



## Qion (Feb 7, 2008)

product

(...like, um, Windows Vista. )


----------



## pds (Feb 7, 2008)

recall


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 7, 2008)

total


----------



## Qion (Feb 8, 2008)

Total


----------



## lurk (Feb 8, 2008)

Vitamins

// 9 of 'em and iron to boot!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2008)

Minerals


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2008)

Vitameatavegamin

A better version

search works better when you can spell


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2008)

drunk


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2008)

sloshed


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 8, 2008)

razzled


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 8, 2008)

JackDaniel'ed


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 8, 2008)

drinks


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2008)

eats


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 8, 2008)

restaurant


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2008)

diner


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 8, 2008)

waitress


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2008)

tip

(just make sure you place a pillow on the floor before you tip your waitress... )


----------



## lurk (Feb 8, 2008)

iceburg


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 8, 2008)

lettuce


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2008)

cabbage


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 8, 2008)

hobbits


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 8, 2008)

short


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2008)

pants


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2008)

rubbish


----------



## bbloke (Feb 8, 2008)

trash

(Good to see you around, CQ.   )


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 8, 2008)

(more) rubbish


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2008)

rubber


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 9, 2008)

blubber


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 9, 2008)

whales


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 9, 2008)

harpoon


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2008)

sharp


----------



## pds (Feb 9, 2008)

cards


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 9, 2008)

*Vegas* baby, Vegas!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2008)

gamble


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 9, 2008)

bankruptcy


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2008)

file


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 9, 2008)

Chapter 11


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2008)

book


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 9, 2008)

primer


----------



## pds (Feb 9, 2008)

paint


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2008)

finger


----------



## ksv (Feb 9, 2008)

dig


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 9, 2008)

*dug*


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2008)

arcade


----------



## lurk (Feb 9, 2008)

Penny


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 9, 2008)

Joystick (plus A and B buttons)


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 10, 2008)

yardstick


----------



## Qion (Feb 10, 2008)

cock


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 10, 2008)

*mislead*


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 10, 2008)

deceived


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 11, 2008)

fooled


----------



## pds (Feb 11, 2008)

broke

//since a fool and his money are quickly parted


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 11, 2008)

lottery?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 11, 2008)

chance


----------



## Qion (Feb 11, 2008)

giving


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 11, 2008)

receiving


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 11, 2008)

honor


----------



## lurk (Feb 11, 2008)

guard


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 11, 2008)

Ju Jitsu


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 11, 2008)

martial


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 11, 2008)

law


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 11, 2008)

barrister


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 11, 2008)

jail


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 11, 2008)

prison


----------



## pds (Feb 11, 2008)

term


----------



## Qion (Feb 11, 2008)

sentence


----------



## bbloke (Feb 11, 2008)

phrase


----------



## pds (Feb 11, 2008)

Page

//"go one. You ain't more than a paragraph!"


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 11, 2008)

Proofread


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2008)

edit


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 12, 2008)

Typo


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 12, 2008)

Kerning


----------



## Qion (Feb 12, 2008)

curling


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 12, 2008)

tongs


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 12, 2008)

thongs


----------



## bbloke (Feb 12, 2008)

string

(Do a Google image search for "Get string from object."  I'm ashamed to say it actually made me chuckle.  )


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 12, 2008)

theory

(Bbloke, that was a good one...gave me the same reaction... )


----------



## pelicani (Feb 12, 2008)

einstein


----------



## Qion (Feb 12, 2008)

skeptic


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 12, 2008)

sketchy


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 12, 2008)

witty

(It doesn't stop with you guys!  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 12, 2008)

OK, OK, what is it you're REALLY after...? 

*shitty*


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 12, 2008)

*scrappy*

Ok... we'll see how long we can keep this going!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 12, 2008)

scatty


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 12, 2008)

Complex


----------



## lurk (Feb 12, 2008)

i


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 12, 2008)

selling a *Vowel*, Pat?

(i gotta get out of the house today)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 12, 2008)

Incontinent


----------



## lurk (Feb 12, 2008)

The Continental


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2008)

breakfast


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 12, 2008)

*Café*


----------



## lurk (Feb 12, 2008)

standards


----------



## Qion (Feb 12, 2008)

cloud computing


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 12, 2008)

TWiT

(Leo was talking about this in the latest episode. )


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 13, 2008)

Twin


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 13, 2008)

Schwarzenegger


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 13, 2008)

Stallone


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2008)

Rambo


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 13, 2008)

vs. *Predator*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2008)

Hawkwind


----------



## lurk (Feb 13, 2008)

Break Wind

// Always ready to raise the level of discourse.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 13, 2008)

flatulence


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2008)

fart

(There....I said it...)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 13, 2008)

gasp


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 13, 2008)

stink


----------



## Qion (Feb 13, 2008)

just


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2008)

cause


----------



## Qion (Feb 13, 2008)

causality


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 13, 2008)

casualty


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2008)

war


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 13, 2008)

and


----------



## Qion (Feb 13, 2008)

*peace*, obviously


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 13, 2008)

Troubled (there i'll step it up a notch for you)


----------



## lurk (Feb 13, 2008)

waters

// I will lay me down...


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 14, 2008)

bridge


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 14, 2008)

switch

(bring it back to the tech )


----------



## lurk (Feb 14, 2008)

dip


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 14, 2008)

dunk


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2008)

biscuits

(you thought I was gonna say "slam", didn't ya? )


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 14, 2008)

tea


----------



## bbloke (Feb 14, 2008)

brew


----------



## Qion (Feb 14, 2008)

brawling


----------



## lurk (Feb 14, 2008)

itching

// for a fight


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 14, 2008)

Crustaceans


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 14, 2008)

crabs


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 14, 2008)

1970's


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2008)

1960s


----------



## pds (Feb 15, 2008)

Terrence Mann

//"Go back to the sixties, there's no place for you here!" - Field of Dreams


----------



## Qion (Feb 15, 2008)

terrace


----------



## bbloke (Feb 15, 2008)

terrapin


----------



## lurk (Feb 15, 2008)

waterfall


----------



## bbloke (Feb 15, 2008)

Devil's Pool


(terrapin -> waterfall ?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 15, 2008)

Devil's Cataract

(also at Victoria Falls, seen from the Rhodesian side. Devil's Pool is on the Zambian side)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 15, 2008)

Angel Falls

// Angel vs. Devil


----------



## lurk (Feb 15, 2008)

Niagara

// (terrapin -> waterfall ?), nope I was answering "terrace" but did not check on refreshing the tab.  Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 15, 2008)

Viagra


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 15, 2008)

Kamagra


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 15, 2008)

Tigra


----------



## bbloke (Feb 16, 2008)

Tiger


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 16, 2008)

Blake


----------



## lurk (Feb 16, 2008)

Robert


----------



## pds (Feb 16, 2008)

murderer

//but always innocent till proven guilty


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 16, 2008)

Engraver


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 18, 2008)

Sandalphon


----------



## lurk (Feb 18, 2008)

Maxwell Smart


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 18, 2008)

Mad Max


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 18, 2008)

road warrior


----------



## Qion (Feb 18, 2008)

PowerBook


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 18, 2008)

P-P-P-PowerBook


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 18, 2008)

P-P-P-Penguin


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 18, 2008)

Antartica


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 18, 2008)

Ice lolly


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 18, 2008)

Hagan Daz


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 18, 2008)

Dairybord


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 18, 2008)

surfboard


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 18, 2008)

draft board


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 18, 2008)

Vietnam


----------



## lurk (Feb 18, 2008)

Heeeelloooo!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 18, 2008)

Yassou


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 18, 2008)

Curaçao


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 19, 2008)

Macaw


----------



## Qion (Feb 19, 2008)

caw


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2008)

crow


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 19, 2008)

eat


----------



## bbloke (Feb 19, 2008)

regurgitate


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 19, 2008)

reflux


----------



## Qion (Feb 19, 2008)

influx


----------



## bbloke (Feb 19, 2008)

infusion


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 19, 2008)

herb (Benny Hill doing a recipe programme: add a mug of herbs - he won't mind)


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 19, 2008)

peaches


----------



## bbloke (Feb 19, 2008)

The Stranglers


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 19, 2008)

clitoris


----------



## bbloke (Feb 19, 2008)

(lol)

Errr...  *vibration*...  ahem


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 19, 2008)

sensation


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 19, 2008)

sensual


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 19, 2008)

erotic


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 19, 2008)

Tantric


----------



## Qion (Feb 19, 2008)

semantic 

(Clean it up, guys... )


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 19, 2008)

class

(well played Qion...  )


----------



## lurk (Feb 19, 2008)

instantiate


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2008)

intestate


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2008)

Interstate


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 20, 2008)

Interzone


----------



## Qion (Feb 20, 2008)

AutoZone


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 20, 2008)

automobile


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 20, 2008)

humvee



Qion said:


> (Clean it up, guys)


I wasn't being salacious. The offending word is quoted in The Strangler's song Peaches. It caused an uproar at the time (and it seems another one now ).


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 20, 2008)

Hummer


----------



## Qion (Feb 20, 2008)

MPG



rhisiart said:


> I wasn't being salacious. The offending word is quoted in The Strangler's song Peaches. It caused an uproar at the time (and it seems another one now ).



And I wasn't being captious. I like reading a series of harmless innuendoes just as much as the next guy.


----------



## lurk (Feb 20, 2008)

Furlongs per fortnight 




Qion said:


> I like reading a series of harmless innuendoes just as much as the next guy.



// You say this and for a word like "hummer" you give us "MPG"! For shame, sir.  For shame.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 20, 2008)

American History X

(furlong  ->  Edward Furlong)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 20, 2008)

*Closing* of the American Mind

// i know there you guys like to read,  it's a good book.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 21, 2008)

(american) psyche



Qion said:


> And I wasn't being captious. I like reading a series of harmless innuendoes just as much as the next guy.


Sorry, I wasn't trying to be pugnacious.


----------



## lurk (Feb 21, 2008)

Cupid

// He was Psyche's husband.


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2008)

stupid

//making associations bland for over 2000 posts


----------



## Qion (Feb 21, 2008)

George W. Bush


----------



## lurk (Feb 21, 2008)

shrub


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 21, 2008)

flora


----------



## Qion (Feb 21, 2008)

chupaflor


----------



## lurk (Feb 21, 2008)

chlorofluorocarbon


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 21, 2008)

Twix


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 22, 2008)

Twain


----------



## Qion (Feb 22, 2008)

ignant


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 22, 2008)

indigent


----------



## Qion (Feb 22, 2008)

indigenous


----------



## lurk (Feb 22, 2008)

native


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2008)

restless


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 22, 2008)

legs


----------



## lurk (Feb 22, 2008)

Rod Stewart


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 22, 2008)

zealous


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 22, 2008)

jealous


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 22, 2008)

spineless


----------



## bbloke (Feb 22, 2008)

invertebrate


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 22, 2008)

Snake Charmer

//Lurk : I'm on the floor!


----------



## lurk (Feb 22, 2008)

pig farmer


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 23, 2008)

farmers


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 23, 2008)

combine harvester


----------



## pds (Feb 23, 2008)

John Deere


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2008)

John Doe


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 23, 2008)

identified


----------



## Qion (Feb 23, 2008)

Id


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 24, 2008)

badge


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2008)

stinkin'!


----------



## pds (Feb 24, 2008)

Bogie


----------



## lurk (Feb 24, 2008)

Bogus


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 24, 2008)

counterfeit


----------



## supanatral (Feb 24, 2008)

money

Edit: Sorry, I had to join the fun


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 24, 2008)

love


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 25, 2008)

you


----------



## lurk (Feb 25, 2008)

ewe


----------



## Qion (Feb 25, 2008)

ew


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 25, 2008)

Eu


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 25, 2008)

Emu (- Old Man)


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 25, 2008)

Qemu


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 25, 2008)

qemu-puppy-2.17-1.tar.gz


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2008)

tarball


----------



## lurk (Feb 25, 2008)

La Brea


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 25, 2008)

La Bamba


----------



## lurk (Feb 25, 2008)

American Pie

// The song and not the movie...


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 26, 2008)

Flack (Roberta)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2008)

FLAC

(So you can listen to Roberta without losing that quality. )


----------



## lurk (Feb 26, 2008)

Jacket

// So those little bits of metal don't poke holes in ya.


----------



## Qion (Feb 26, 2008)

pack


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 26, 2008)

2PAC

// Qion : pack, is this your source?


----------



## pds (Feb 26, 2008)

(tupak of) matches


----------



## lurk (Feb 26, 2008)

Fire


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 26, 2008)

Fox 2.0.0.12


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2008)

browser


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2008)

standards


----------



## bbloke (Feb 26, 2008)

compliance


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 26, 2008)

platforms


----------



## Qion (Feb 26, 2008)

series


----------



## lurk (Feb 26, 2008)

parallel


----------



## bbloke (Feb 26, 2008)

circuit


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 26, 2008)

formula (one)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 26, 2008)

equation


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 26, 2008)

solution


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 26, 2008)

problem

(This was actually supposed to be my response to "equation", as in a mathematical "problem", but this works just the same! ::ha:


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 26, 2008)

HP12c


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 27, 2008)

Walmart


----------



## lurk (Feb 27, 2008)

Abandon hope all ye who enter here...


----------



## pds (Feb 27, 2008)

Dante


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 27, 2008)

inferno


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 27, 2008)

Chief (O'Hallorhan)


----------



## pds (Feb 27, 2008)

cook


----------



## bbloke (Feb 27, 2008)

raw


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 27, 2008)

plug


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 27, 2008)

but (conjunction)


----------



## lurk (Feb 27, 2008)

function

// Conjunction junction what's your function?


----------



## Qion (Feb 27, 2008)

luncheon


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 27, 2008)

deduction (_tax write-off, i'll pay_)


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 27, 2008)

seduction


----------



## Qion (Feb 27, 2008)

enamoration


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 27, 2008)

machination 

(It's what follows.)


----------



## Qion (Feb 28, 2008)

dramatics

(What that is.)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 28, 2008)

You're *correct*!

(what was past experience, from someone being enamored and to the events that followed.)


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 28, 2008)

satisfaction


----------



## lurk (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't get *no*...


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 28, 2008)

Truce 

(no or yes)


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 28, 2008)

Bruce


----------



## Qion (Feb 28, 2008)

sluice


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 28, 2008)

Dike


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 28, 2008)

barrier


----------



## bbloke (Feb 28, 2008)

dam


----------



## lurk (Feb 28, 2008)

beaver


----------



## pds (Feb 29, 2008)

#-nation (deprecated)

damnation!

//that hasn't happened to me in a while


----------



## bbloke (Feb 29, 2008)

dalmation


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 29, 2008)

spots


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 29, 2008)

smudges


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 29, 2008)

schmutz


----------



## lurk (Feb 29, 2008)

putz


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 1, 2008)

cleaning


----------



## pds (Mar 1, 2008)

fluid


----------



## Qion (Mar 1, 2008)

damper


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2008)

pedal


(Leave it to a pianist.... )


----------



## lurk (Mar 1, 2008)

metal

// I can't drive 55!!!


----------



## Qion (Mar 1, 2008)

aloominium


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2008)

aluminum

(The American English version, apparently. )


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 2, 2008)

thirteen


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 2, 2008)

fourteen


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 2, 2008)

teen


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 2, 2008)

angst


----------



## Qion (Mar 2, 2008)

anger


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 2, 2008)

rage


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 2, 2008)

rat in a cage


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 2, 2008)

test subjects


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 2, 2008)

experiment


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 2, 2008)

Area51


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 2, 2008)

UFOs


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 3, 2008)

sighting


----------



## Qion (Mar 3, 2008)

lensing


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 3, 2008)

Tensing


----------



## lurk (Mar 3, 2008)

Norgay


----------



## Qion (Mar 3, 2008)

Norway


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 3, 2008)

Fenway


----------



## Qion (Mar 3, 2008)

Segway


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 3, 2008)

lazy


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 3, 2008)

hazy


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 3, 2008)

summer


----------



## Qion (Mar 3, 2008)

time

(BTW - The Segway is incredibly lazy, agreed.)


----------



## lurk (Mar 3, 2008)

slipping (away)


----------



## Qion (Mar 3, 2008)

into (the future)


----------



## pds (Mar 3, 2008)

on (my side, yes it is)


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 3, 2008)

has (time *has* come today)


----------



## lurk (Mar 4, 2008)

been

(Meet my friend, also-ran)


----------



## pds (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr. Bean

(_teh_ also ran)


----------



## Qion (Mar 4, 2008)

hatred


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 4, 2008)

nazi


----------



## lurk (Mar 4, 2008)

godwin


----------



## Qion (Mar 4, 2008)

Goldwin


----------



## lurk (Mar 4, 2008)

Mayer

// Phonetically at least


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 4, 2008)

greater


----------



## Qion (Mar 4, 2008)

lesser


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2008)

Lessig


----------



## Qion (Mar 5, 2008)

Koenigsegg


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 5, 2008)

NISGEEK

Koenigsegg 
(Close as i could get nixgeek)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 5, 2008)

knicksgeek 

(No, I'm not much of a sports fan.... )


----------



## Qion (Mar 5, 2008)

"Ugh."

(As in: "Qion, didjasee *the game* last night?")


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 5, 2008)

Lindros


----------



## lurk (Mar 5, 2008)

Lampenius

// Could be a bit obscure


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 5, 2008)

Blondie


----------



## lurk (Mar 5, 2008)

Call Me!

// on the line, you can, call me, call me anytime.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 5, 2008)

Busy Signal


----------



## lurk (Mar 5, 2008)

Call Waiting


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 5, 2008)

It's my *wife*, gotta go!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 6, 2008)

girlfriend


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2008)

boyfriend


----------



## Qion (Mar 6, 2008)

sauce


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2008)

spaghetti


----------



## pds (Mar 6, 2008)

Western


----------



## Qion (Mar 6, 2008)

Enya 

(I really like her interpretation of the song.)


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 6, 2008)

Eejut


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 6, 2008)

Inuit


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 6, 2008)

In yer face


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2008)

phrase


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 6, 2008)

Reply


----------



## lurk (Mar 6, 2008)

Answer


----------



## bbloke (Mar 6, 2008)

question


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2008)

mark


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 6, 2008)

one


----------



## Qion (Mar 7, 2008)

two


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 7, 2008)

three


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 7, 2008)

Fibonacci


----------



## lurk (Mar 7, 2008)

Rabbits

// The Fibonacci sequence can be used to model things like rabbit populations.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 7, 2008)

breeding


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 7, 2008)

heart


----------



## lurk (Mar 7, 2008)

Attack


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 7, 2008)

defend


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 7, 2008)

offend


----------



## Qion (Mar 7, 2008)

exacerbation

(I'm _so_ tired of "offending" people.)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 7, 2008)

expunge


----------



## Qion (Mar 7, 2008)

exfoliate


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 7, 2008)

Eczema


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 8, 2008)

psoriasis


----------



## Qion (Mar 8, 2008)

shingles


----------



## lurk (Mar 8, 2008)

cedar


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 8, 2008)

Totem Pole


----------



## Qion (Mar 8, 2008)

cock


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 8, 2008)

load


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 8, 2008)

recoil


----------



## Qion (Mar 8, 2008)

revenge


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 8, 2008)

payback


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 9, 2008)

murder


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 9, 2008)

blue


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 9, 2008)

azure


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 9, 2008)

Venutian


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 9, 2008)

Venetian


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 9, 2008)

vaporetto


----------



## Qion (Mar 9, 2008)

vendetta


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 9, 2008)

barchetta (a red one)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 9, 2008)

Feta (a goat one)


----------



## Qion (Mar 10, 2008)

mmm...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 10, 2008)

.. donuts 
(hey it's better than mmmm... 64 slices of american cheese)


----------



## lurk (Mar 10, 2008)

Homer


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 10, 2008)

lliad


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 10, 2008)

Troy


----------



## lurk (Mar 10, 2008)

Ounce


----------



## Qion (Mar 10, 2008)

fluid


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 10, 2008)

sluice


----------



## lurk (Mar 10, 2008)

gold


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 10, 2008)

Fingers


----------



## Qion (Mar 10, 2008)

Bond


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 10, 2008)

Bourne


----------



## Qion (Mar 10, 2008)

tomato


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 10, 2008)

Tamato


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 11, 2008)

potato


----------



## bbloke (Mar 11, 2008)

Dan Quayle


----------



## lurk (Mar 11, 2008)

snicker


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 11, 2008)

liquor


----------



## pds (Mar 11, 2008)

cabinet


----------



## lurk (Mar 11, 2008)

kitchen


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 11, 2008)

chef


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 11, 2008)

shitake


----------



## lurk (Mar 11, 2008)

Gesundheit!


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 12, 2008)

Schadenfreude


----------



## Qion (Mar 12, 2008)

Freudian


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2008)

slip


----------



## pds (Mar 12, 2008)

kid


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 12, 2008)

skid


----------



## lurk (Mar 12, 2008)

marks


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 12, 2008)

stop


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 12, 2008)

bus


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 12, 2008)

load


----------



## Qion (Mar 12, 2008)

ass


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 12, 2008)

donkey


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 12, 2008)

kong


----------



## Qion (Mar 12, 2008)

Kongsberg

(Brand of cutting plotter I use at work.)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 12, 2008)

Icebergs

(Melting fast, buyers wanted for new waterfront property.)


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 13, 2008)

Titanic


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 13, 2008)

failure


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 13, 2008)

Champion

(Satcomer, your on fire today.)


----------



## lurk (Mar 14, 2008)

Queen


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 14, 2008)

Village People


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2008)

old


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2008)

hat


----------



## bbloke (Mar 14, 2008)

bowler


----------



## Qion (Mar 14, 2008)

Wild Cat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLvlfAyduvA


----------



## lurk (Mar 14, 2008)

Cougar


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 14, 2008)

Nemesis 

This bowler is sweet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHAtbMW9DzY&feature=related


----------



## pds (Mar 15, 2008)

school


----------



## Qion (Mar 15, 2008)

suppression

(...and wow, that Bowler Nemesis is spectacular.)


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 15, 2008)

suppository


----------



## Qion (Mar 15, 2008)

repository


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 15, 2008)

Outhouse


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 15, 2008)

(frei) Haus


----------



## lurk (Mar 17, 2008)

Bauhaus


----------



## Qion (Mar 17, 2008)

building


----------



## pds (Mar 17, 2008)

built


----------



## lurk (Mar 17, 2008)

stacked


----------



## Qion (Mar 17, 2008)

tracked


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 17, 2008)

surveillance


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2008)

Rfid


----------



## bbloke (Mar 17, 2008)

card


----------



## Qion (Mar 17, 2008)

tag


----------



## lurk (Mar 17, 2008)

it


----------



## Qion (Mar 17, 2008)

sauce


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 17, 2008)

apple


----------



## Qion (Mar 18, 2008)

stock

(Again, nix? )


----------



## bbloke (Mar 18, 2008)

market


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 18, 2008)

depression


----------



## lurk (Mar 18, 2008)

Prozac


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 18, 2008)

haze


----------



## Qion (Mar 18, 2008)

fog


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 18, 2008)

war


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 18, 2008)

peace


----------



## bbloke (Mar 18, 2008)

hair


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 18, 2008)

bear


----------



## Qion (Mar 18, 2008)

care


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 18, 2008)

bear


----------



## bbloke (Mar 18, 2008)

bare


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 19, 2008)

where?


----------



## Qion (Mar 19, 2008)

here


----------



## bbloke (Mar 19, 2008)

there


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 19, 2008)

found


----------



## bbloke (Mar 19, 2008)

establish


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 19, 2008)

city


----------



## lurk (Mar 19, 2008)

on a *hill*


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 19, 2008)

Solsbury


----------



## lurk (Mar 19, 2008)

Gabriel


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 20, 2008)

angel


----------



## pds (Mar 20, 2008)

fire


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 20, 2008)

Chicago


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2008)

Al Capone


----------



## aicul (Mar 20, 2008)

all sixteen thousand and 1


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 20, 2008)

they all rolled over and one fell out


----------



## lurk (Mar 20, 2008)

bears


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 20, 2008)

forest


----------



## Qion (Mar 20, 2008)

deforestation


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 20, 2008)

terrapin station


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 20, 2008)

Paddington Station


----------



## aicul (Mar 20, 2008)

Paddling state (does one exist)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 20, 2008)

paddleball


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 20, 2008)

great balls of fire


----------



## Qion (Mar 20, 2008)

humungous


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 20, 2008)

D D


----------



## Qion (Mar 21, 2008)

boobs


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 21, 2008)

bikini


----------



## bbloke (Mar 21, 2008)

Brazilian


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 21, 2008)

Colombian


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 21, 2008)

3000kg


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 21, 2008)

Amateur


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 21, 2008)

Novice (unless you're freelancing)


----------



## Qion (Mar 21, 2008)

noob


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 21, 2008)

31337


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 21, 2008)

42


----------



## lurk (Mar 21, 2008)

towel


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2008)

mice


----------



## Qion (Mar 21, 2008)

men


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 21, 2008)

*ON* the moon


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 21, 2008)

moon river


----------



## Qion (Mar 21, 2008)

diamond


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 21, 2008)

Neil (applicable for the last 3 post)


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 22, 2008)

Armstrong


----------



## pds (Mar 22, 2008)

versatile


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 22, 2008)

flexible


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

rigid


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 22, 2008)

stiff


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 22, 2008)

records


----------



## Qion (Mar 22, 2008)

labels


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Riaa


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 23, 2008)

scoundrels


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 23, 2008)

dirty rotten


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 23, 2008)

egg sucking dog


----------



## Qion (Mar 23, 2008)

peanut butter


----------



## bbloke (Mar 23, 2008)

Marmite


----------



## Qion (Mar 23, 2008)

marmalade

(unrelated, I know.)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2008)

lady


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 24, 2008)

gentleman


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 24, 2008)

chivalry


----------



## Qion (Mar 24, 2008)

dead


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 24, 2008)

work


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2008)

play


----------



## bbloke (Mar 24, 2008)

fun


----------



## Qion (Mar 24, 2008)

tonne


----------



## lurk (Mar 24, 2008)

*Metric*


----------



## bbloke (Mar 24, 2008)

imperial


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 24, 2008)

leather


----------



## bbloke (Mar 24, 2008)

jacket


----------



## Qion (Mar 24, 2008)

flak


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2008)

Flac


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 25, 2008)

flax


----------



## Qion (Mar 25, 2008)

flux 

(Cool place. Don't see anything like that in the states.)


----------



## lurk (Mar 25, 2008)

capacitor


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 25, 2008)

leak

(Like what I took in my iMac G5 for...)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 25, 2008)

tweak


----------



## bbloke (Mar 25, 2008)

tweaking


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 25, 2008)

hacking


----------



## lurk (Mar 25, 2008)

coughing


----------



## Qion (Mar 25, 2008)

sneezing


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 26, 2008)

sickness


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 26, 2008)

flu


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 26, 2008)

Hemoptysis


----------



## pds (Mar 26, 2008)

Doc Holiday


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 26, 2008)

Tombstone


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 26, 2008)

pizza


----------



## pds (Mar 26, 2008)

Whaddayawant?


----------



## lurk (Mar 26, 2008)

Beer!

//When do ya wan it!


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 26, 2008)

Beer!

 // second round!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 26, 2008)

drunk

_*hic!*_


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 26, 2008)

Boracho


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 27, 2008)

liqueur


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 27, 2008)

alcohol


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 28, 2008)

ethanol


----------



## Qion (Mar 28, 2008)

wrong

(It's just not the solution, honestly.)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 28, 2008)

way


----------



## pds (Mar 28, 2008)

out


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 28, 2008)

ausgang


----------



## lurk (Mar 28, 2008)

utfart

// Geek note:  One the last page where Qion said that ethanol was not the solution, I so regret that I did not get the opportunity to follow up with something like "of course not it is the *solvent*"

// This is of a kin to: If you are not part of the solution you are part of the precipitate.

// O.K. I'll shut up now ;-)


----------



## Qion (Mar 28, 2008)

Very funny, Lurk. Smart ass.  

*Stuttgart*


----------



## pds (Mar 29, 2008)

wasted opportunities


//in association with both Stuttgart and the ethanol bits


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 29, 2008)

British youth


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 29, 2008)

Young American


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2008)

inexperienced


----------



## lurk (Mar 29, 2008)

quick learner


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 30, 2008)

not as *think* as you stoned i am......


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 30, 2008)

sentence?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 30, 2008)

plural


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 30, 2008)

singular


----------



## Qion (Mar 30, 2008)

singularity


----------



## fryke (Mar 30, 2008)

Kant


----------



## bbloke (Mar 30, 2008)

philosopher


----------



## lurk (Mar 30, 2008)

dining


----------



## pds (Mar 31, 2008)

table


----------



## lurk (Mar 31, 2008)

turn


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 31, 2008)

turnkey


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 31, 2008)

turkey


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 31, 2008)

chicken


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 31, 2008)

T-Bird 1977


----------



## lurk (Apr 1, 2008)

1952 Pontiac Straight 8 Chieftain Deluxe

// The old car I had in highschool


----------



## Qion (Apr 1, 2008)

1963 Rolls-Royce Phantom V

// I foresee a future in which some people will never hear the sound of a V8, V10, I6, I8, V12, W12, or V16...


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 1, 2008)

tanks

(remember in Indiana Jones and The Last Crusade)


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 1, 2008)

snakes

(Why did there have to be snakes?!?)


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 1, 2008)

Nazis 

(I hate these guys!)


----------



## pds (Apr 1, 2008)

Bang!

//45 beats Saracen Sword!


----------



## lurk (Apr 1, 2008)

Propeller

// Be careful fighting around airplanes!


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 1, 2008)

head


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 2, 2008)

case


----------



## Qion (Apr 2, 2008)

and *point*


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 2, 2008)

of *interest*


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 2, 2008)

or *sale*


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 2, 2008)

...For which you need *money*.


----------



## lurk (Apr 3, 2008)

Buddy can you spare a *dime*?

// Make that 0.10 &#8364;, could ya?


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 3, 2008)

Not really....they're a dime a *dozen*!


----------



## pds (Apr 3, 2008)

bakers


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 3, 2008)

buns


----------



## lurk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hot Crossed


----------



## Qion (Apr 3, 2008)

sauce


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 3, 2008)

*open*

(..as in "open sauce!" Haw-haw!!! )


----------



## pds (Apr 4, 2008)

Boston


// Bausten


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 4, 2008)

tea


----------



## Qion (Apr 4, 2008)

party

(Hot crossed sauce, hot crossed sauce. One a penny, two a penny. Hot crossed sauce.)


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 4, 2008)

on

("WE'RE NOT WORTHY!!!!"...)


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 5, 2008)

online


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 5, 2008)

onlife


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2008)

second life


----------



## Qion (Apr 5, 2008)

joblessness


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2008)

USA


----------



## Qion (Apr 5, 2008)

corruptness

// Is my anarchism showing?


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2008)

strategery 

(I think you meant "corruption" no? )


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 5, 2008)

politics


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 6, 2008)

thieves


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 6, 2008)

forty


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 6, 2008)

fifty


----------



## pds (Apr 6, 2008)

yard line


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 6, 2008)

touchdown


----------



## pds (Apr 6, 2008)

Tranquility


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 6, 2008)

Peacenik


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 6, 2008)

Beatnik


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 7, 2008)

Jazz


----------



## lurk (Apr 7, 2008)

Utah

// Sorry 'bout that


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 7, 2008)

Brigham


----------



## bbloke (Apr 7, 2008)

Young


----------



## lurk (Apr 7, 2008)

Csn&y

// Imagine that in all-capsy goodness.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 7, 2008)

Grateful Dead


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 7, 2008)

bootleg


----------



## Qion (Apr 8, 2008)

bootstrapper


----------



## lurk (Apr 8, 2008)

Peg leg


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 8, 2008)

shooter


(There used to be a game called PegLeg years ago for Macintosh)


----------



## lurk (Apr 8, 2008)

Patsy

// Well that is what Oswald said he was...


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 8, 2008)

Cline


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 8, 2008)

Kelvin


----------



## Qion (Apr 8, 2008)

Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 8, 2008)

Lucky Lager


----------



## lurk (Apr 9, 2008)

Beer Beer

http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en-us&q=generic+beer+&btnG=Search+Images

// If that hot linked image worked (it didn't replaced by a GIS), in my wayward youth the generic white label beer was just rebranded Lucky Larger.


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 9, 2008)

Boutros Boutros


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 9, 2008)

Love Hate


----------



## lurk (Apr 9, 2008)

Hegelian dialectic


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 9, 2008)

Lutheran Ministers


----------



## lurk (Apr 10, 2008)

Nails in *doors*


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 10, 2008)

L.A. Woman


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 10, 2008)

(Parisian) bathtub


----------



## Qion (Apr 10, 2008)

feet


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 10, 2008)

stink


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 10, 2008)

bug


----------



## lurk (Apr 10, 2008)

Durian


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 10, 2008)

pineapple


----------



## pds (Apr 10, 2008)

Noriega


----------



## lurk (Apr 10, 2008)

A man, a plan, a canal - Panama!

// !amanaP - lanac a ,nalp a ,nam A


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 10, 2008)

Van Halen


----------



## lurk (Apr 10, 2008)

Oicu812


----------



## Qion (Apr 10, 2008)

English

/sort of


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 11, 2008)

Scottish


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 11, 2008)

Pikey


----------



## lurk (Apr 11, 2008)

Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a *Pict*


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 11, 2008)

lurk said:


> Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and *Groov*ing with a *Pict*



*Armada*


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2008)

spanish


----------



## lurk (Apr 11, 2008)

fly


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2008)

button


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 11, 2008)

Mushroom


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2008)

cloud


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 11, 2008)

Acid


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2008)

Base


----------



## pds (Apr 12, 2008)

First


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 12, 2008)

Premier


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 12, 2008)

Minister


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2008)

crooks


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 12, 2008)

Bishops


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 12, 2008)

Authoritarianism


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2008)

dictatorship


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 12, 2008)

KeyChain


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2008)

First Aid


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 12, 2008)

Johnson & Johnson


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 13, 2008)

pfizer


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 13, 2008)

pfizer
//dbl post... opps... it was a late nite


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 13, 2008)

spam


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 13, 2008)

fritters


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 13, 2008)

spatter


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2008)

spatula


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 13, 2008)

Tarantula

// Giaguara,   that was funny.


----------



## Iuis (Apr 13, 2008)

Viagra


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2008)

Cialis


----------



## Iuis (Apr 13, 2008)

Pregnancy


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 13, 2008)

parenthood


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 13, 2008)

DaddyDayCare


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 14, 2008)

Kindergarten Cop


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 14, 2008)

Govenator


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 14, 2008)

Hanz and Franz


----------



## lurk (Apr 14, 2008)

Pump YOU Up!


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 14, 2008)

Pump up the volume!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 14, 2008)

dance


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 14, 2008)

hall


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 14, 2008)

*Holographic* Storage Drives


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 14, 2008)

Cough


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 14, 2008)

sneeze


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 14, 2008)

Again Doctor?


----------



## Qion (Apr 15, 2008)

practitioner


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 15, 2008)

scam


----------



## lurk (Apr 15, 2008)

ponzi


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2008)

Fonzie

(*snap* "Eeeeeyyyyy!!!")


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 15, 2008)

Fonzarelli


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 15, 2008)

Machiavelli


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 15, 2008)

petroleum jelly


----------



## lurk (Apr 15, 2008)

Sand in the Vaseline


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 15, 2008)

Sand in your sandwiches


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 15, 2008)

Desert Storm


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2008)

islands


----------



## MeowOSX (Apr 15, 2008)

period


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 15, 2008)

epoch


----------



## MeowOSX (Apr 15, 2008)

West coast Rapper


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 15, 2008)

gangster


----------



## Qion (Apr 15, 2008)

poser 

//sorta similar, eh?


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 15, 2008)

Nelly

// Just to name one, Qion


----------



## MeowOSX (Apr 15, 2008)

Jelly ... how bad was that post!


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 15, 2008)

Peanut Butter


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 15, 2008)

Creamy!


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2008)

Crunchy!


----------



## lurk (Apr 16, 2008)

Bugs!


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 16, 2008)

snails


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 16, 2008)

Crickets


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 16, 2008)

Jiminy


----------



## Qion (Apr 17, 2008)

jackass

(Jiminy Cricket called Pinocchio this in the movie made by Disney, much to the dismay of many a preschool teacher uninformed. )


----------



## lurk (Apr 17, 2008)

Swedish Customs


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 17, 2008)

Pigtails


----------



## pds (Apr 18, 2008)

soup


----------



## Qion (Apr 18, 2008)

sopa


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 18, 2008)

soybeans


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 18, 2008)

tofu


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 18, 2008)

dreadlocks


----------



## lurk (Apr 18, 2008)

buffalo soldier


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 18, 2008)

horrendous squaw massacre


----------



## Qion (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahiuk!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2008)

space


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 19, 2008)

Seti

//do you believe?


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 20, 2008)

ripley


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 20, 2008)

alien


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 20, 2008)

foreign


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 20, 2008)

office


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 20, 2008)

cockpit


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 20, 2008)

l*ockpi*ck


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 20, 2008)

thief


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 20, 2008)

burglar


----------



## lurk (Apr 20, 2008)

*Ham*burgler


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 20, 2008)

*Ham*mock


----------



## pds (Apr 20, 2008)

*Ham*bone *Ham*bone

#where ya been? - 'round the world an Ah'm goin agiin


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 21, 2008)

*Ham*


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheese


----------



## Qion (Apr 21, 2008)

aged

// It's been a long time since I've had a fine cheese...


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 21, 2008)

senior

(as in citizen )


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 21, 2008)

Señor

(as in a Latin citizen.)


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 21, 2008)

Monsieur


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 21, 2008)

Croque


----------



## Qion (Apr 21, 2008)

crotchet


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 21, 2008)

rochet


----------



## lurk (Apr 21, 2008)

Vatican Rag


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 21, 2008)

ragtime


----------



## lurk (Apr 21, 2008)

speak easy


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 21, 2008)

prohibition


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 22, 2008)

Rum Runners

// America...your turn... perhaps the next word is a 3 letter acronym.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 22, 2008)

Blade Runner


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 22, 2008)

Blade Trinity


----------



## Qion (Apr 22, 2008)

vampires


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 22, 2008)

steaks


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 22, 2008)

Spit-Roast


----------



## lurk (Apr 22, 2008)

Iguana

// I want a Mexican Radio!


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 22, 2008)

Copacabana


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 22, 2008)

Lola


----------



## bbloke (Apr 22, 2008)

Run


----------



## lurk (Apr 22, 2008)

D.M.C.

// All caps would be nice.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 22, 2008)

D.M.Z.

(No kidding about that, lurk. )


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 23, 2008)

D.Z.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 23, 2008)

Discovery Zone


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 23, 2008)

Xylophone


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 23, 2008)

Marimba


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 23, 2008)

jazz


----------



## lurk (Apr 24, 2008)

hands


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 24, 2008)

feets!


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 24, 2008)

sheeps


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 24, 2008)

wolves


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 24, 2008)

werewolf


----------



## bbloke (Apr 24, 2008)

silver


----------



## lurk (Apr 24, 2008)

tarnish


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2008)

reputation


----------



## macbri (Apr 25, 2008)

British Airways


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 25, 2008)

terminal


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 25, 2008)

green and black color scheme


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2008)

80 columns


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 25, 2008)

Apple IIe


----------



## bbloke (Apr 25, 2008)

Colossus


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 25, 2008)

(my) girth


----------



## Qion (Apr 25, 2008)

breadth

//Your reply was flirting dangerously with a sexual innuendo and you know it. lol...


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 25, 2008)

nth

//No sexual innuendo was even contemplated. 'My girth 'applies to my belt size only. I certainly wouldn't interpret 'Colossus' to imply another personal attibute.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 25, 2008)

degree


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 25, 2008)

radias


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 25, 2008)

adidas


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 25, 2008)

sports


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2008)

bar


----------



## fryke (Apr 26, 2008)

cheers


----------



## reed (Apr 26, 2008)

I could use a shot. But don't tell anybody. Please.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 26, 2008)

K.0.


----------



## reed (Apr 26, 2008)

okay


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 26, 2008)

lucky


----------



## reed (Apr 26, 2008)

lucciano


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 26, 2008)

pavarotti

(Yes, I know his first name only has one "c". )


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 26, 2008)

Puccini

// i'll buy a beer to the next member that drops the Z word next!


----------



## pds (Apr 27, 2008)

zebra?


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 27, 2008)

B&W

// Zucchini was for the beer!  lol


----------



## pds (Apr 27, 2008)

scotch

//drat - you mean no beer?


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 27, 2008)

hop


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2008)

skip


----------



## reed (Apr 27, 2008)

(to my) lou 
American children's song


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 27, 2008)

(my) darling

// is that the one?


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2008)

lovely


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 27, 2008)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!


----------



## pds (Apr 27, 2008)

Dociusaliexpiiisticfragicalirupus


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 27, 2008)

cat


----------



## Qion (Apr 27, 2008)

Jaguar


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2008)

rowr!


----------



## pds (Apr 28, 2008)

skulls


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 28, 2008)

craniopathy


----------



## lurk (Apr 28, 2008)

psychopathy


----------



## Qion (Apr 28, 2008)

horticulture


----------



## lurk (Apr 28, 2008)

aquaculture


----------



## Qion (Apr 28, 2008)

sexuality


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 29, 2008)

duality


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2008)

bipolar


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 29, 2008)

*exwife* (and *exhusband* to be fair to all the genders on the board and not exclude anyone!)


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 29, 2008)

excommunicate


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2008)

pope


----------



## lurk (Apr 29, 2008)

pope-*mobile*


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you know a religious guy named, *Paul*?


----------



## Qion (Apr 29, 2008)

cockson


----------



## pds (Apr 29, 2008)

everyone

//is a cockson I mean


----------



## lurk (Apr 30, 2008)

poops


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 30, 2008)

stool


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2008)

chair


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 30, 2008)

sedan


----------



## lurk (Apr 30, 2008)

palanquin

// Let all praise the Infanta!


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 30, 2008)

rickshaw


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 30, 2008)

taxi


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 30, 2008)

driver


----------



## pds (May 1, 2008)

unsupported


----------



## Rhisiart (May 1, 2008)

sag


----------



## nixgeek (May 1, 2008)

bra


----------



## lurk (May 1, 2008)

strap


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (May 1, 2008)

unstrap


----------



## nixgeek (May 1, 2008)

bootstrap


----------



## lurk (May 1, 2008)

algorithm


----------



## nixgeek (May 1, 2008)

"Al Gore Rhythm"


----------



## lurk (May 1, 2008)

Um, *method* ;-)


----------



## g/re/p (May 1, 2008)

steaming *pile*


----------



## Rhisiart (May 2, 2008)

haemorrhoids


----------



## nixgeek (May 2, 2008)

asteroids

(Sure it's not spelled that way, but it sure sounds like it's related to Rhisiart's word... )


----------



## Rhisiart (May 2, 2008)

asteroid haemorrhoids (more cream nurse)


----------



## lurk (May 2, 2008)

white room

// with black curtains


----------



## nixgeek (May 2, 2008)

station


(Clapton must be a Mac user...."Platform ticket, restless diesels, *goodbye windows*." )


----------



## lurk (May 2, 2008)

tired starlings


----------



## pds (May 2, 2008)

shadows


----------



## Satcomer (May 2, 2008)

ghosts


----------



## Rhisiart (May 3, 2008)

spooks


----------



## pds (May 3, 2008)

cloak and dagger


----------



## nixgeek (May 3, 2008)

video game

(It's actually based on the movie itself)


----------



## reed (May 3, 2008)

who (done it)


----------



## nixgeek (May 3, 2008)

ville


(as in Dr. Seuss )


----------



## Rhisiart (May 3, 2008)

Dr Black


----------



## g/re/p (May 3, 2008)

Dr Phil


----------



## pds (May 3, 2008)

pablum


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (May 4, 2008)

Gerber


----------



## lurk (May 4, 2008)

baby


----------



## Satcomer (May 4, 2008)

toddler


----------



## lurk (May 4, 2008)

tween


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2008)

puberty


----------



## Giaguara (May 5, 2008)

emos


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2008)

hormonal


----------



## Qion (May 5, 2008)

(my) ex


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2008)

lax


----------



## lurk (May 5, 2008)

M S P


----------



## nixgeek (May 5, 2008)

M S R P


----------



## lurk (May 6, 2008)

S C A M


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2008)

419


----------



## pds (May 6, 2008)

suckers


----------



## Rhisiart (May 6, 2008)

octopus


----------



## Satcomer (May 6, 2008)

squid


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2008)

Schneier


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2008)

Bruce


----------



## lurk (May 7, 2008)

*G'day* Bruce!

// All together now " Immanuel Kant was a real..."


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2008)

pissant


----------



## Qion (May 7, 2008)

watashi


----------



## lurk (May 7, 2008)

wasabi


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2008)

spicy

(and delicious! )


----------



## Qion (May 7, 2008)

sinuses

(Ever inhaled a slice of Japanese ginger???)


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2008)

Mmmm... wasabi


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2008)

Homer


----------



## lurk (May 7, 2008)

Odysseus


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2008)

Ulysses


----------



## lurk (May 7, 2008)

Ozymandias


----------



## Rhisiart (May 7, 2008)

Ulysses


----------



## g/re/p (May 7, 2008)

S


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2008)

Superman


----------



## michaelsanford (May 7, 2008)

Krakauer

(Because superman > super best friends > recent tweet I made)


----------



## pds (May 8, 2008)

old-timers

/welcoming back the psycholinguist


----------



## g/re/p (May 8, 2008)

five-and-dimers


----------



## lurk (May 8, 2008)

also-rans


----------



## Rhisiart (May 8, 2008)

has beens


----------



## michaelsanford (May 8, 2008)

Britney Spears

/thanks pds!


----------



## Qion (May 9, 2008)

smuttiness


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2008)

sluttiness


----------



## Rhisiart (May 10, 2008)

Essex Girl

//Sorry, only UK readers will understand


----------



## pds (May 10, 2008)

Bike Helmet Girl

//though I stopped reading him long ago


----------



## Qion (May 10, 2008)

chav


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2008)

criminal


----------



## pds (May 10, 2008)

tendencies


----------



## Rhisiart (May 11, 2008)

inclinations


----------



## g/re/p (May 11, 2008)

sea-level


----------



## Satcomer (May 11, 2008)

flood


----------



## nixgeek (May 11, 2008)

Florida


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 11, 2008)

mosquito


----------



## nixgeek (May 11, 2008)

vampire


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 11, 2008)

Serenity


----------



## Rhisiart (May 12, 2008)

Seren

(My daughter's name)


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 12, 2008)

Siren


(With all due respect to your daughter)


----------



## lurk (May 12, 2008)

Rocks


----------



## Qion (May 12, 2008)

alcohol


----------



## Rhisiart (May 12, 2008)

ethyl


----------



## Qion (May 12, 2008)

amaranthine


----------



## pds (May 12, 2008)

Noah's Ark

//the book will explain


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 12, 2008)

Leopard


----------



## lurk (May 12, 2008)

Leotard


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 12, 2008)

late


----------



## Rhisiart (May 13, 2008)

slate


----------



## Qion (May 13, 2008)

rock


----------



## Ferdinand (May 13, 2008)

stone


----------



## pds (May 13, 2008)

soup


----------



## Rhisiart (May 13, 2008)

big bang


----------



## lurk (May 13, 2008)

big dipper


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (May 15, 2008)

ursa major


----------



## Rhisiart (May 16, 2008)

Ursula Andress


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (May 16, 2008)

undress


----------



## fryke (May 16, 2008)

sunset


----------



## andychrist (May 16, 2008)

clause


----------



## Rhisiart (May 16, 2008)

santa


----------



## Qion (May 16, 2008)

maria


----------



## pds (May 16, 2008)

Juan

/para todos los Ticos abordo


----------



## nixgeek (May 16, 2008)

two 

(joo know...juan, two, tree... )


----------



## g/re/p (May 16, 2008)

toupe


----------



## Rhisiart (May 17, 2008)

croup


----------



## pds (May 17, 2008)

goiter


----------



## Satcomer (May 17, 2008)

plague


----------



## pds (May 17, 2008)

pox


----------



## Ferdinand (May 17, 2008)

chicken


----------



## Rhisiart (May 17, 2008)

secret recipe


----------



## pds (May 17, 2008)

herbs and spices


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (May 17, 2008)

Vasco Da Gama


----------



## lurk (May 17, 2008)

tabasco


----------



## andychrist (May 17, 2008)

Nabisco


----------



## pds (May 17, 2008)

Jalisco


----------



## Rhisiart (May 18, 2008)

tequila


----------



## andychrist (May 18, 2008)

Cuevo


----------



## pds (May 18, 2008)

Altamira


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2008)

Altavista


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 18, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Qion (May 19, 2008)

telekinesis


----------



## michaelsanford (May 19, 2008)

Illiterate

(Re: my original reply)


----------



## Giaguara (May 19, 2008)

uhmerica


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 19, 2008)

Conglomerate


----------



## Satcomer (May 19, 2008)

monopoly


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 19, 2008)

Moneypenny


----------



## Satcomer (May 19, 2008)

Walther PPK


----------



## Qion (May 19, 2008)

penis envy


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 19, 2008)

Prince Henry


----------



## lurk (May 20, 2008)

Inbred 

// Just royalty in general


----------



## Rhisiart (May 20, 2008)

haemophilia


----------



## pds (May 20, 2008)

bleeders


----------



## lurk (May 20, 2008)

The Breeders


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 20, 2008)

Deal


----------



## lurk (May 20, 2008)

Pixies

// I thought "Kim" would be too obvious


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 20, 2008)

Gigantic


----------



## Qion (May 20, 2008)

enormous


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 22, 2008)

Elephant


----------



## Qion (May 22, 2008)

stopcock


----------



## lurk (May 22, 2008)

poppycock


----------



## g/re/p (May 22, 2008)

crackerjacks


----------



## nixgeek (May 22, 2008)

caramel


----------



## Rhisiart (May 22, 2008)

carmel


----------



## Qion (May 22, 2008)

Indiana


----------



## nixgeek (May 22, 2008)

Jones


----------



## lurk (May 22, 2008)

Mother


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 22, 2008)

Pearl


----------



## nixgeek (May 22, 2008)

Harbor


----------



## g/re/p (May 22, 2008)

smuggler


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 22, 2008)

Blyton


----------



## Rhisiart (May 23, 2008)

racist


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 23, 2008)

Cyclist


----------



## lurk (May 23, 2008)

Missing Testicle


----------



## nixgeek (May 23, 2008)

eunuchs

(Gee, I wonder where I'm going with this... )


----------



## pds (May 23, 2008)

Sopranos


----------



## nixgeek (May 23, 2008)

*Bass*

(I kind of was going for the phonetic interpretation of my last post, but I digress.  Although this one phonetically can go either way... )


----------



## Rhisiart (May 23, 2008)

monkfish

(Does that help?)


----------



## Satcomer (May 23, 2008)

shark


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 23, 2008)

Golfer


----------



## nixgeek (May 23, 2008)

caddy


----------



## g/re/p (May 24, 2008)

shack


----------



## Rhisiart (May 24, 2008)

B-52s


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 24, 2008)

Bee Hive


----------



## lurk (May 24, 2008)

Utah


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 24, 2008)

Scuba


----------



## nixgeek (May 24, 2008)

acronym


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 24, 2008)

acne


----------



## Satcomer (May 25, 2008)

young


----------



## Rhisiart (May 25, 2008)

yoof


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 25, 2008)

toof


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2008)

foot


----------



## g/re/p (May 25, 2008)

hoof


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2008)

Moof!


----------



## pds (May 25, 2008)

Mmmarf


----------



## reed (May 25, 2008)

What?


----------



## g/re/p (May 25, 2008)

harganaarf


----------



## lurk (May 25, 2008)

snarf


----------



## g/re/p (May 25, 2008)

Nunstruck


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2008)

moonstruck


----------



## g/re/p (May 25, 2008)

moonraker


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2008)

Bond


----------



## pds (May 25, 2008)

James Bond

(accent on the J )


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 25, 2008)

Alan Bond


----------



## Rhisiart (May 26, 2008)

Brooke Bond


----------



## g/re/p (May 26, 2008)

Bondi Blue


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 26, 2008)

Al Bundi


----------



## Rhisiart (May 26, 2008)

Bundesliga


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2008)

football


----------



## michaelsanford (May 26, 2008)

fußball


----------



## reed (May 26, 2008)

Psg


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 26, 2008)

Psi


----------



## Satcomer (May 26, 2008)

air


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 26, 2008)

&#63743;


----------



## pds (May 26, 2008)

brand


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2008)

X


----------



## michaelsanford (May 27, 2008)

11


----------



## Rhisiart (May 27, 2008)

baker's dozen

//No idea where that came from!


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 27, 2008)

Quakers oven


----------



## Qion (May 27, 2008)

oatmeal

/Always had a hard time reading about the Quakers without getting hungry. Marketing works!


----------



## Rhisiart (May 27, 2008)

bowels


----------



## michaelsanford (May 27, 2008)

cellar


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2008)

wine


----------



## reed (May 27, 2008)

& dine


----------



## Qion (May 27, 2008)

bill


----------



## lurk (May 27, 2008)

gates


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 27, 2008)

Whine


----------



## Rhisiart (May 28, 2008)

Winehouse

//sex, drugs and rock & roll


----------



## lurk (May 28, 2008)

train wreck


----------



## Satcomer (May 28, 2008)

disaster


----------



## reed (May 28, 2008)

Bush, (G. W.)


----------



## nixgeek (May 28, 2008)

Busch (beer)


----------



## reed (May 28, 2008)

Bass (ale)


----------



## Qion (May 28, 2008)

bass


----------



## reed (May 28, 2008)

(a) round


----------



## nixgeek (May 28, 2008)

circle


----------



## Rhisiart (May 28, 2008)

crop


----------



## Satcomer (May 28, 2008)

ufo


----------



## g/re/p (May 28, 2008)

"probed"


::evil::


----------



## lurk (May 28, 2008)

anal


----------



## Satcomer (May 28, 2008)

retentive


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 28, 2008)

resplendent


----------



## lurk (May 28, 2008)

valley


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 28, 2008)

Dolls


----------



## michaelsanford (May 28, 2008)

eyes


----------



## nixgeek (May 28, 2008)

mannequins


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 29, 2008)

Naked


----------



## Rhisiart (May 29, 2008)

birthday suit


----------



## Qion (May 29, 2008)

Athena


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 29, 2008)

Horoscope


----------



## Qion (May 29, 2008)

macroscopic


----------



## g/re/p (May 29, 2008)

macrobiotic


----------



## lurk (May 29, 2008)

Woo


----------



## reed (May 29, 2008)

doctor


----------



## Qion (May 29, 2008)

Baltar


----------



## Satcomer (May 29, 2008)

villain


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 29, 2008)

Boulder


----------



## Rhisiart (May 30, 2008)

dam


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 30, 2008)

cuss

_(verb)_


----------



## Qion (May 30, 2008)

swear


----------



## pds (May 30, 2008)

spit


----------



## Rhisiart (May 31, 2008)

spittoon


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 31, 2008)

Fire water


----------



## Satcomer (May 31, 2008)

tomahawk


----------



## reed (May 31, 2008)

Huron


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 31, 2008)

Heron


----------



## Satcomer (May 31, 2008)

pelican


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 31, 2008)

Jerry can


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 1, 2008)

oogaBooga


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2008)

Unga-bunga!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 1, 2008)

Cowabunga


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 1, 2008)

Bart


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 1, 2008)

Death (by bungabunga)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 1, 2008)

Dreadnought


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 1, 2008)

Abyssinia


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 1, 2008)

Absinthe


----------



## lurk (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolute


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolut


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 2, 2008)

Abalone


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2008)

malarky

//by way of bologna


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 2, 2008)

pumpernickel

//for the bologna


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 3, 2008)

pimpernel (scarlet)


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 3, 2008)

acquired

(as in ~ taste)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 3, 2008)

A Choir


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 3, 2008)

Tabernacle

(as in LDS)


----------



## Qion (Jun 3, 2008)

Rustic Hutch

//Or Hustic Rutch, as I prefer to call it.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 3, 2008)

Starsky'n'Hutch

_*or Husky'n'Stutch, if you like*_


----------



## Qion (Jun 3, 2008)

Starbuck (Kara Thrace)

//I do like, thank you.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 3, 2008)

Star struck (J_ewel Stait_e)


----------



## Qion (Jun 3, 2008)

nebula

(Katee Sackhoff is quite a bit hotter than Jewel Staite.)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 3, 2008)

nebulous


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jun 3, 2008)

Cassiopeia


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 3, 2008)

Cassius Clay


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 3, 2008)

Muhammad Ali


----------



## lurk (Jun 3, 2008)

Cassius Clay


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 3, 2008)

repeat


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 4, 2008)

echo


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 4, 2008)

Ping


----------



## Qion (Jun 4, 2008)

ding


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 4, 2008)

Web


----------



## bbloke (Jun 4, 2008)

worldwide


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2008)

developers


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 4, 2008)

headache


----------



## pds (Jun 4, 2008)

Excedrin


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2008)

relief


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 4, 2008)

recess


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 4, 2008)

rest


----------



## reed (Jun 4, 2008)

take 5


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 4, 2008)

Five Alive&#8482;


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2008)

JohnnyFive

(Incidentally, WALL-E reminds me of mini Johnny-Five.)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 4, 2008)

Joe 90


----------



## reed (Jun 4, 2008)

Captain Scarlet


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 4, 2008)

Gerry Anderson








.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2008)

Gillian Anderson


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 4, 2008)

skeptical


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2008)

disbelief


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 5, 2008)

//



lurk said:


> Cassius Clay




draft dodger


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 5, 2008)

Disingenuous


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 5, 2008)

economical (with the truth)


----------



## Qion (Jun 5, 2008)

debased 

//Good association, Rhisiart


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 5, 2008)

Debaser

*where's lurk?*


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 5, 2008)

dBASE


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 5, 2008)

Moon Base


----------



## pds (Jun 5, 2008)

All your base.....


----------



## bbloke (Jun 5, 2008)

belong


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 5, 2008)

0wing


----------



## lurk (Jun 5, 2008)

x-wing

// Bummer, I missed the "debaser" above, so many good Pixies songs so little time...


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 5, 2008)

wingnut


// cassius clay WAS a draft dodger!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muhammad_Ali#Vietnam_War


----------



## lurk (Jun 5, 2008)

exurbs 

// Nah, that was just floating like a butterfly... ;-)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 5, 2008)

Ranchettes


----------



## pds (Jun 6, 2008)

Rockettes


//draft dodgers ran (dodged) to Canada - Cassius was an objector who took the consequences in the finest tradition of American civil disobedience.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 6, 2008)

Rockets


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 6, 2008)

Crockett (Davy)


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 6, 2008)

Crocker  (Betty)


----------



## Qion (Jun 6, 2008)

crock pot


----------



## fryke (Jun 6, 2008)

kettle


----------



## Qion (Jun 6, 2008)

nettle


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jun 6, 2008)

stinging


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 6, 2008)

stinger (FIM-92)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jun 6, 2008)

ginger

//The pickled kind you eat with sushi!


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 6, 2008)

Mary Ann

(I always found her to be much hotter than Ginger. )


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 6, 2008)

_"Lovey"_ Howell

nixgeek, ^ very good!


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 7, 2008)

The Skipper

//Oh, how I miss that show!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 7, 2008)

The Professor


----------



## pds (Jun 7, 2008)

Felix The Cat

//right-ee-oh


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2008)

Felix Unger


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 7, 2008)

Marcus Welby M.D.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 7, 2008)

Dr Kildare


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 7, 2008)

Mt. Kildare


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jun 7, 2008)

Sr. Kildare


----------



## reed (Jun 12, 2008)

soupy sales


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 12, 2008)

consommé


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2008)

consummate


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 12, 2008)

Conjugate


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2008)

copulate


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 12, 2008)

adulate


----------



## lurk (Jun 12, 2008)

Time to transubstantiate


----------



## Qion (Jun 12, 2008)

excommunicate


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 12, 2008)

Ex-con


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 13, 2008)

reformed


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 14, 2008)

deformed


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 14, 2008)

performed


----------



## pds (Jun 14, 2008)

Pro-forma


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2008)

Performa


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 14, 2008)

Perforator


----------



## lurk (Jun 14, 2008)

(perforated) *carcass*


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 14, 2008)

cadaver


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 14, 2008)

Jane Doe


----------



## bbloke (Jun 16, 2008)

Mary Jane


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2008)

Marijuana


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2008)

Bango

(Egyptian slang)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2008)

Banjo


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 16, 2008)

mango


----------



## Qion (Jun 16, 2008)

tango


----------



## bbloke (Jun 16, 2008)

Paris


----------



## Qion (Jun 16, 2008)

oui


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 16, 2008)

pissoir


----------



## reed (Jun 16, 2008)

enfin


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 16, 2008)

secours


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2008)

hors de oeuvres


----------



## reed (Jun 16, 2008)

Sarkozy


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 16, 2008)

Sydney


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 16, 2008)

Opera house

(Compound nouns _must_ count...)


----------



## Qion (Jun 16, 2008)

modus operatus


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 17, 2008)

modus operandi


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 17, 2008)

modus furniture.



http://www.modusfurniture.co.uk/


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 17, 2008)

Modus Authentique

(Renault)


----------



## pds (Jun 17, 2008)

Modus Ponens


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 17, 2008)

Möbius Strip


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 17, 2008)

Morbius

Amazing Spidy


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 17, 2008)

Morpheus


----------



## pds (Jun 17, 2008)

Trojans


----------



## Qion (Jun 18, 2008)

horses

(Longhorse is long)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 18, 2008)

*equine*

(Since when did this thread and the picture association thread merge?? )


----------



## Qion (Jun 18, 2008)

equitable

(I felt the urge to show that picture, because I found it hilarious. )


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 18, 2008)

edible


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 18, 2008)

eatable


----------



## Qion (Jun 18, 2008)

treatable


----------



## bbloke (Jun 18, 2008)

disorder


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 18, 2008)

chaos


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 18, 2008)

anarchy


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 18, 2008)

monarchy


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 18, 2008)

Anarchy







.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 18, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> Anarchy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



repeat


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 19, 2008)

_*Note To Self*

lol, I gotta stop relying on Mail.app to keep me up-to-date with this thread ...._


.


----------



## bbloke (Jun 19, 2008)

reiterate


----------



## Qion (Jun 19, 2008)

conjugate


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 19, 2008)

conjugal


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 19, 2008)

coitus


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2008)

interruptus


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 19, 2008)

surprise

(especially 9 months later if it doesn't work )


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 19, 2008)

nappies


----------



## pds (Jun 20, 2008)

Imus


//or apple rebranded iMus


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 20, 2008)

big mouth


----------



## Qion (Jun 20, 2008)

Billie Piper


----------



## fryke (Jun 20, 2008)

want


----------



## Qion (Jun 20, 2008)

need

(Funny, Fryke. )


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 20, 2008)

weed


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 20, 2008)

Bill'n'Ben


----------



## reed (Jun 21, 2008)

Laurel n' Hardy


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2008)

Abbott & Costello


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 21, 2008)

elvis


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2008)

Presley

(I went that direction since you already assumed Elvis Costello )


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 21, 2008)

Parsley


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2008)

Sage...


----------



## pds (Jun 21, 2008)

Rosemary


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2008)

Time

(Yeah, I know it's spelled "thyme", but that would be too obvious... )


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 21, 2008)

Rose


(Tyler)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2008)

bud


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 21, 2008)

stem


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 21, 2008)

Sells


----------



## lurk (Jun 21, 2008)

buys


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2008)

purchase


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 22, 2008)

Wish-list


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 22, 2008)

Santa

//letter to


----------



## reed (Jun 22, 2008)

hoping


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2008)

praying


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 22, 2008)

please

(By way of French « prière de ... »)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 22, 2008)

gratitude


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 22, 2008)

platitude


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 23, 2008)

altitude


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2008)

duck


//damn! late again- heh beaten by a duck -Rhisiart

Latitude


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 23, 2008)

Longitude


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 23, 2008)

longevity


----------



## Qion (Jun 23, 2008)

incomprehension


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 23, 2008)

misunderstanding


----------



## Qion (Jun 23, 2008)

apologetically


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 23, 2008)

Genetically


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 24, 2008)

modified


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 24, 2008)

D.N.A.

(won't let me write capitals otherwise)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 24, 2008)

D.o.a


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 24, 2008)

death


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2008)

throes


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 24, 2008)

Tosses


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2008)

Dwarf


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 24, 2008)

Red


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 24, 2008)

Blue


----------



## Qion (Jun 24, 2008)

fuschia


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 24, 2008)

Fuchsia sp./var.


----------



## Qion (Jun 25, 2008)

Erm, whoops.

*misspelling*


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 25, 2008)

misplay


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2008)

misunderestimated


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 25, 2008)

strategery


----------



## Qion (Jun 25, 2008)

stratospheric


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 25, 2008)

astronomical


----------



## Qion (Jun 25, 2008)

incomprehensible


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 25, 2008)

inconceivable!!!

::ha::


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2008)

deficit


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 25, 2008)

decrepit


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 26, 2008)

dilapidated


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 26, 2008)

Dirty...


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 26, 2008)

South


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 26, 2008)

sun


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 26, 2008)

Rain


----------



## pds (Jun 26, 2008)

Purple ...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 26, 2008)

People-eater


----------



## bbloke (Jun 26, 2008)

cannibal


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 26, 2008)

animal


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 26, 2008)

vegetable


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 26, 2008)

farm


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 26, 2008)

hand


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 26, 2008)

Royal flush


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 26, 2008)

Poop

(sorry, had to be done!)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 26, 2008)

stink


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 26, 2008)

pigs


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 26, 2008)

Foot


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 27, 2008)

w00t


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 27, 2008)

old


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 27, 2008)

classic


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2008)

retro


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2008)

computing

(I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Qion (Jun 27, 2008)

farm


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2008)

land


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 27, 2008)

potato

(via land > terre > pomme-de-terre)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2008)

Debian


----------



## Qion (Jun 27, 2008)

linux


----------



## bbloke (Jun 27, 2008)

Tux


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2008)

formal


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 27, 2008)

education


----------



## reed (Jun 27, 2008)

streets


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2008)

city


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 27, 2008)

Pollution


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2008)

smog


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 27, 2008)

smeg


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 28, 2008)

kryten


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 28, 2008)

Rimmer

(I love Red Dwarf!)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 28, 2008)

Polymorph


----------



## Qion (Jun 28, 2008)

polygamous


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 29, 2008)

Polygon


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Hi, Hi 


(Paul McCartney)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 29, 2008)

yea, yea, yea


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 29, 2008)

repeat


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, well, well ......






(3 holes in the ground)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 29, 2008)

trio


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 29, 2008)

El Guapo


----------



## Qion (Jun 29, 2008)

el guano

//!!!!!


----------



## bbloke (Jun 29, 2008)

bat


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 29, 2008)

man


----------



## Qion (Jun 29, 2008)

self


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 29, 2008)

service


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 29, 2008)

industry


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 29, 2008)

captain


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 29, 2008)

Gilligan


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 29, 2008)

T_he Professo_r





Name that font!


----------



## Qion (Jun 29, 2008)

profess


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 29, 2008)

Frink


----------



## pds (Jun 29, 2008)

Fryke


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

&#9835; smooth moderator &#9835;


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2008)

smooth criminal

(Errr, not alleging anything about fryke!    )


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 30, 2008)

smooth

_(may or may not be alleging something about fryke)_


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2008)

bald


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 30, 2008)

bbloke said:


> bald



Chrome Dome


... are we still referencing to fryke?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2008)

Superdome 

'New Orleans Hilton'


----------



## Qion (Jun 30, 2008)

Ultradome


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 30, 2008)

Thunderdome


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2008)

Thunderbirds


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 30, 2008)

Thundercats


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

He-man


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 30, 2008)

She-Ra


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2008)

Skeletor!


----------



## Qion (Jun 30, 2008)

Dane Cook

Had to.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

yuk


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2008)

yak


----------



## reed (Jun 30, 2008)

milk


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 30, 2008)

teat


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 30, 2008)

seat


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2008)

derriere


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

last

(via dernière)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 30, 2008)

première


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

moisson


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 4, 2008)

buns


----------



## bbloke (Jul 4, 2008)

baps


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 4, 2008)

pads


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 4, 2008)

apartments


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2008)

flats


----------



## pds (Jul 4, 2008)

heels


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Achilles


----------



## Qion (Jul 4, 2008)

tendon


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 4, 2008)

tandum


----------



## bbloke (Jul 4, 2008)

talcum


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 4, 2008)

powder


----------



## reed (Jul 4, 2008)

sniff


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2008)

cold


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 5, 2008)

sore


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 5, 2008)

coldsore


----------



## bbloke (Jul 5, 2008)

herpes


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2008)

syphilis


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 5, 2008)

S . T . D .


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 5, 2008)

V. D.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 5, 2008)

venus

(Not the tennis player!)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 5, 2008)

milo


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2008)

chocolate


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 5, 2008)

*sex*

(as in *chocolate* sometimes being a replacement for... )


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 5, 2008)

nookie

(as in "Team America, the infamous *sex* scene")




.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 5, 2008)

wookie


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 5, 2008)

stookie


S_ome Scottish Expression_s.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2008)

stogy


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 5, 2008)

stodgy


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 5, 2008)

dodgy


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 6, 2008)

podgy


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 6, 2008)

porky


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 6, 2008)

^^^^daffy  (duck - haha!)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 6, 2008)

Donald


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 6, 2008)

Ronald


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 6, 2008)

Maggie (ain't working at her farm no more)



g/re/p said:


> daffy (duck - haha!)


Said like a true bounder. Swords at dawn ye swine (leave 'The Judge' at home).


----------



## pds (Jul 6, 2008)

Pa

(ain't gonna work for her Pa no more neither.)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 6, 2008)

Ma


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 6, 2008)

Bell


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 6, 2008)

Helicopter


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 6, 2008)

Chopper


(as in Mark Reid)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 6, 2008)

lumberjack


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 7, 2008)

forest


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 7, 2008)

Nottingham 

(sorry, only UK posters will see the connection)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 7, 2008)

Brian


----------



## pds (Jul 7, 2008)

Sherwood

**for the forest and the Brian


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 7, 2008)

Little John

Thanks PDS (Nottingham Forest).


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 7, 2008)

Big John

(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR9dDdUmdtU)


----------



## reed (Jul 7, 2008)

Saxons


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 7, 2008)

Anglo


----------



## reed (Jul 7, 2008)

Normands


----------



## bbloke (Jul 7, 2008)

Scandinavian


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 7, 2008)

Pilot


----------



## bbloke (Jul 7, 2008)

navigator


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 7, 2008)

Explorer 

(You see where I'm going with this? )


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 7, 2008)

Vacilander (vacilando)


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 8, 2008)

hiking


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 8, 2008)

viking


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 8, 2008)

pillage


----------



## bbloke (Jul 8, 2008)

village


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2008)

people


----------



## bbloke (Jul 8, 2008)

Ymca

(Argh, it won't let me use all caps...)


----------



## reed (Jul 8, 2008)

kinky


----------



## Qion (Jul 8, 2008)

cock


----------



## reed (Jul 8, 2008)

a doodle doo


----------



## bbloke (Jul 8, 2008)

do


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2008)

done


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 8, 2008)

still to do...


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 8, 2008)

pending


----------



## bbloke (Jul 8, 2008)

patent


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2008)

reform


(Please!)


----------



## pds (Jul 9, 2008)

Any

// if you don't know, don't ask


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 9, 2008)

ani (a blackbird)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 9, 2008)

Turkish Delight


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2008)

The Stig


----------



## bbloke (Jul 9, 2008)

Strogg


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2008)

ugly

The Stig could take on the entire Strogg and you know it.


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 9, 2008)

condi


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 9, 2008)

bondi


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 9, 2008)

Sydney


----------



## pds (Jul 9, 2008)

Bondo

Sheldon

*curses! late again


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2008)

watashi


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 9, 2008)

wakizashi


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2008)

tanto


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 9, 2008)

(rio) tinto


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 9, 2008)

rin tin tin    ::ha::


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 9, 2008)

Woof!


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 9, 2008)

Moof!


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 9, 2008)

Muffin (the Mule)


----------



## pds (Jul 10, 2008)

Man


----------



## pds (Jul 10, 2008)

Muffin Man?

//just couldn't leave it to chance


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 10, 2008)

Oversized Chrome Spoon


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 10, 2008)

*There Is No Spoon!*


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 10, 2008)

spoonerism


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 10, 2008)

lemonjuice spoon


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 10, 2008)

Spoon!


----------



## Qion (Jul 10, 2008)

lmao


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 10, 2008)

cat


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 10, 2008)

cougar


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 10, 2008)

kill


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 10, 2008)

Bill


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 11, 2008)

Dave


----------



## pds (Jul 11, 2008)

Barry


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 11, 2008)

Barry


----------



## pds (Jul 11, 2008)

Barry *


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2008)

Dave


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 11, 2008)

Dave


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 11, 2008)

Capability Brown

Well, it's a name.


----------



## Qion (Jul 11, 2008)

Dr. Martin Luther Brown Flonzie King Wright Jr.

_*Snap Snap*_


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 11, 2008)

RJ Johnson Alphonse Zablotnik Jr. (Esquire, even)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 11, 2008)

Frank Zappa


----------



## bbloke (Jul 11, 2008)

Zippo


----------



## Qion (Jul 11, 2008)

Megan


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 11, 2008)

Mega Nova


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2008)

black hole


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2008)

movie


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2008)

fiction


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 12, 2008)

friction


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 12, 2008)

tension


----------



## bbloke (Jul 12, 2008)

headache


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 12, 2008)

coitus preventus


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 12, 2008)

coitus interuptus


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 12, 2008)

blue balls


----------



## Qion (Jul 12, 2008)

aching

Need I say more?


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 12, 2008)

achtung


----------



## Qion (Jul 12, 2008)

baby


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2008)

boomer


----------



## Qion (Jul 13, 2008)

Athena


----------



## reed (Jul 13, 2008)

goddess


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my!


----------



## Qion (Jul 13, 2008)

sex


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2008)

gender


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 14, 2008)

copulation


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 14, 2008)

population (increase)


----------



## Qion (Jul 14, 2008)

vox populi


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy Holes


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 14, 2008)

doughnut holes


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 14, 2008)

cops


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 14, 2008)

keystone


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 14, 2008)

da vinci code


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 14, 2008)

silas


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 16, 2008)

Wheat


----------



## bbloke (Jul 16, 2008)

chaff


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 16, 2008)

chafe


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 17, 2008)

cafe


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 17, 2008)

culture


----------



## fryke (Jul 17, 2008)

Boy George. (Of course.) (Edit: I just noticed it's a repeat... -> http://macosx.com/forums/354181-post8078.html ... Is that allowed at all?)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2008)

banned 


(At least in the US.   Fryke, yes it's allowed....I've seen repeats in closer proximity than that one. )


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 17, 2008)

Lunatic

He nearly ran me over in Camden Town in 1984 (that's Boy George, not Nixgeek)


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 17, 2008)

Looney Tunes


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2008)

Daffy


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 17, 2008)

(Duck, even)


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2008)

watashi


----------



## bbloke (Jul 17, 2008)

wahhabi


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2008)

Wabisabilabi


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 17, 2008)

alibaba


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 17, 2008)

blah blah ....






Is this feature new?  Swear I didn't notice it before ... it shows in everyone's posts except mine as _obviously_ I don't need to thank myself ....


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 18, 2008)

la la


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 18, 2008)

The Yeah, Yeah, Yeahs






I may be going bazonkers, but I can't see the "Verbal Diarrhorea" post ????


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 18, 2008)

Triple

Yes, I changed it. I'm a bit fickle at times.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2008)

play


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2008)

doll


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 18, 2008)

_Rhoze Tila_


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 18, 2008)

Lilith


----------



## bbloke (Jul 18, 2008)

Frasier


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 18, 2008)

Slange var!


----------



## Qion (Jul 18, 2008)

¡Aclamaciones!


----------



## pds (Jul 18, 2008)

Prost!


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2008)

Alain


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 19, 2008)

Fournier


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 19, 2008)

Farrier


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 23, 2008)

equine


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 23, 2008)

alpine


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 23, 2008)

Quit Line


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 23, 2008)

horsey


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 23, 2008)

Toe the line


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 23, 2008)

toe rag

Oh, how long I have waited to be able to write that!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 23, 2008)

Steptoe


----------



## Iuis (Jul 23, 2008)

ten toes


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 23, 2008)

tippy toes


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 23, 2008)

ballet


----------



## Iuis (Jul 23, 2008)

Baryshnikov


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 23, 2008)

Perish the thought


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 23, 2008)

Publish or Perish


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 23, 2008)

Pub rush


----------



## pds (Jul 23, 2008)

bum's rush


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 24, 2008)

... bum rush the show


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 24, 2008)

RUSH on Colbert Show


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 24, 2008)

funny


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 24, 2008)

Humous


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 24, 2008)

hummus


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2008)

chick


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 24, 2008)

incontinent




.

... was gonna say Rhoze Tila


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 27, 2008)

Depends


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 27, 2008)

Pampers


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 27, 2008)

Procter & Gamble


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 27, 2008)

Vegas Proctologist


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 27, 2008)

doctor


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 27, 2008)

doctorate


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 27, 2008)

(post) graduate


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 27, 2008)

post (forum)


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 27, 2008)

"POST" (as in "power-on self-test")


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 27, 2008)

POSIX

(Portable Operating System Interface)


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 27, 2008)

SNAFU

( I will not interpret that on the net )


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 27, 2008)

pebkac


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 27, 2008)

ID-10T


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 28, 2008)

headache (of the kind you get after seeing too many id-10t errors in a day)


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 28, 2008)

Giaguara said:


> headache (of the kind you get after seeing too many id-10t errors in a day)



from all the *(L)users*?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2008)

*security *(as in job security )


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 28, 2008)

hypertension (from lack of ~)


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 28, 2008)

~


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 28, 2008)

<3


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2008)

*2*


(think "less-than-three" )


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 28, 2008)

numero uno


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 28, 2008)

card game


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2008)

Blackjack


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 28, 2008)

poker


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2008)

pinochle

(I just love typing that word. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 28, 2008)

Nose


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 28, 2008)

proboscis


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 28, 2008)

smell


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2008)

taste


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 29, 2008)

baste


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2008)

Greece


----------



## Cat (Jul 29, 2008)

Rome


----------



## bbloke (Jul 29, 2008)

Roman


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 29, 2008)

Catholic


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 29, 2008)

Pope


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 29, 2008)

Natzinger


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 29, 2008)

Google

(to discover what that word means)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 29, 2008)

Oberstürmbannpabst


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 29, 2008)

Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz

law for regulating the labeling of beef


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 30, 2008)

Polyagglutinating

(Loosely, a language which makes new words by morphologically combining existing words.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 30, 2008)

*lethologica*

(the phenomenon of struggling to put your finger on just the right word for the... errr... gods, what's the word I'm looking for?)


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 31, 2008)

lazy

(via "lethargy" from common root &#955;&#949;&#952;&#959;&#962


----------



## Cat (Jul 31, 2008)

crazy


----------



## pds (Jul 31, 2008)

summer


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 31, 2008)

winter


----------



## Qion (Jul 31, 2008)

fall


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 31, 2008)

spring


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 31, 2008)

fall


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 31, 2008)

Trip


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 31, 2008)

vacation


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 31, 2008)

sabbatical


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 31, 2008)

leave


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 31, 2008)

Permission


----------



## Cat (Jul 31, 2008)

Forgiveness


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 31, 2008)

Forgetfulness


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 31, 2008)

Forgetfulness


(Dammit, I forgot CQ typed that.)


*Remembrance*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 31, 2008)

Poppy


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 31, 2008)

seed


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 31, 2008)

Isis


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 31, 2008)

Osiris


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 31, 2008)

Horus


----------



## Cat (Jul 31, 2008)

Thot


----------



## pds (Jul 31, 2008)

thought


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 31, 2008)

taught


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 31, 2008)

taut


----------



## Cat (Jul 31, 2008)

rope


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 31, 2008)

Pope


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 31, 2008)

loop

(I think "Pope" was used on the last page.)


----------



## michaelsanford (Jul 31, 2008)

infinite

(Waiting for #1 as the next one!  )


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 31, 2008)

improbability

(Had to pull a DA on you! )


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 31, 2008)

theory


----------



## Cat (Aug 1, 2008)

practice


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 1, 2008)

appointment


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

reservation


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 1, 2008)

hotel


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

motel


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 1, 2008)

highway


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 1, 2008)

autobahn


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 1, 2008)

automatic


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 1, 2008)

manual


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 1, 2008)

viscous coupling


----------



## Qion (Aug 1, 2008)

couple


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 1, 2008)

single


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

dual


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 1, 2008)

processors


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 1, 2008)

processes


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

daemons


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 1, 2008)

angels


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 1, 2008)

heaven


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 1, 2008)

spiritual


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 1, 2008)

refuge


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 1, 2008)

victims


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 1, 2008)

Tim

(What a crazy, sad story...)


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 1, 2008)

outrageous


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

crazy


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 1, 2008)

penalty


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

box


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 1, 2008)

Iron maiden


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

Dark Helmet


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 1, 2008)

PH10

(A band with a song of the same title, check the iTMS.)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 1, 2008)

dEUS


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 2, 2008)

deus ex machina


----------



## pds (Aug 2, 2008)

deus ex malcontent


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 2, 2008)

Mal


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 3, 2008)

Malaga


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 3, 2008)

Meninga


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 3, 2008)

rugby


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 3, 2008)

union


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 3, 2008)

onion


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 3, 2008)

eyes


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 4, 2008)

sight


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 4, 2008)

iSight


couldn't resist it ...


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 4, 2008)

iChat

[size=-2]I understand completely![/size]


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 4, 2008)

iconic


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 4, 2008)

iconoclast


----------



## Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

no logo


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 4, 2008)

pro pogo


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 4, 2008)

instrument


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 4, 2008)

violin


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 4, 2008)

cello


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 5, 2008)

viola


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 5, 2008)

violoncello


----------



## bbloke (Aug 5, 2008)

limoncello


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 5, 2008)

Ndegeocello

Is that ^ drink ^ anything like Grappa?


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 5, 2008)

Terence Trent D'Arby


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 5, 2008)

music video


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 5, 2008)

laser disk


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 5, 2008)

Taser lisp


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 5, 2008)

Taser list


----------



## bbloke (Aug 5, 2008)

bro

(As in: "Don't tase me, bro!")

VirtualTracy: Limoncello is based on lemon and so is quite different from Grappa, which is grape-based.  It's particularly good when served in shot glasses with ice.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 5, 2008)

broham


----------



## reed (Aug 5, 2008)

teasing

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=yYHEygjMi1k&NR=1


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 5, 2008)

tensing


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 5, 2008)

flexing


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 5, 2008)

swimming


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 6, 2008)

drowning


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorrow


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2008)

death

(Incidentally, I just found out that our Lenovo rep for our school district lost his son in a car accident last night.  He's a really good guy and has been great with the techs across the district.  I was so sad to hear the news today.  )


----------



## koobiluphi (Aug 6, 2008)

Life


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 6, 2008)

20 to...


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2008)

noon

(At least that's what the time is almost over here. )


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 6, 2008)

Hungry

// again your wittiness is uncanny.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2008)

*full*

(especially considering I just had lunch. )


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 6, 2008)

bloated (hic!)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2008)

Windows Vista! ::ha::


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 6, 2008)

fenêtre blister


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 6, 2008)

*Mac* kissed her!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 10, 2008)

Knife


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)

Mac-heath


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 10, 2008)

Mac-cliff


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)

sailo


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 10, 2008)

r?


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)

mac the knife lyrics said:
			
		

> And Mac-heath spends like a *sailo*
> Did our boy do something rash
> Sukey Tawdry, Jenny Diver
> Polly Peachum Lucy Brown
> ...


...


----------



## bbloke (Aug 10, 2008)

pirate

("Arrrrrrrr")


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 10, 2008)

Pirate Harold: _"Where's me buccaneers?"_
Pirate Pete: _"Onya buccanead!"_


----------



## Qion (Aug 10, 2008)

"Yarr barrtarr starrt barrlarrvin' arrn gharrst starries Marrs. Tarrnarr, YARRN ARRN WARRN!"

-Captain Barbossa

(piratey)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 10, 2008)

Capn' Pugwash


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 11, 2008)

children's books


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

bedtime story


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 11, 2008)

Beek


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

beak


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 11, 2008)

bird


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 11, 2008)

potter


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

wizard


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

oz


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

osbourne


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

crazy train


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 11, 2008)

crazy horses


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

Lakota


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

Runs with Scissors


----------



## bbloke (Aug 11, 2008)

Postal


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

Service


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 11, 2008)

silver


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

platinum


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 11, 2008)

children of bodom


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

evil(lol)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 11, 2008)

Scott _(evil)_


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)

Shh!!


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)

Boll We_evil_


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 12, 2008)

beetles


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 12, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> Shh!!



 oops ... didn't mean ScottW .... meant Scott Evil son of Dr Evil, but of course you all knew that 

Berlin


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 12, 2008)

Germany


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 12, 2008)

Lederhosen


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 12, 2008)

Tracht


----------



## Cat (Aug 12, 2008)

Dirndl


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 12, 2008)

Clark Griswald


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 12, 2008)

movie


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> oops ... didn't mean ScottW .... meant Scott Evil son of Dr Evil, but of course you all knew that



I know....that's why I said "Shh!"....because I have a whole bag of "Shh!" with your name on it! 


That being said,...


*Austin Powers*

(It _was _a movie.  )


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 12, 2008)

parody


----------



## bbloke (Aug 12, 2008)

Yankovic


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2008)

polka!


----------



## Cat (Aug 12, 2008)

dot


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2008)

matrix


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 12, 2008)

keanu


----------



## reed (Aug 12, 2008)

Sutherland


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2008)

Donald


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 12, 2008)

Duck


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 12, 2008)

Rhisiart


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 12, 2008)

of Neptune


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 13, 2008)

Neptune Nancy


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 13, 2008)

Nancy Neptune




*rotflmao.....


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry, map unavailable.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 13, 2008)

What Map??


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 13, 2008)

Street View


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 13, 2008)

Street Crime


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 13, 2008)

police


----------



## Cat (Aug 13, 2008)

Sex crime

Edit: Ferdinand was faster. ... let's stay with the theme: *Thought Police*


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 13, 2008)

British

[size=-2]_(the band who sings the song)_[/size]


----------



## bbloke (Aug 13, 2008)

Bulldog

(I was originally wondering why Ferdinand thought of the "British" when the phrase "Sex crime" came up!   )


----------



## reed (Aug 13, 2008)

Churchill


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 13, 2008)

Boothill


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 13, 2008)

Iwo Jima


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 14, 2008)

invasion


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 14, 2008)

pods
_
(darned movie references... )_


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 14, 2008)

triffids


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 14, 2008)

*Day *    (of the Triffids)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 14, 2008)

The Triffids


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 16, 2008)

Australia


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 16, 2008)

Kookaburas


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 16, 2008)

Olympic Games


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 16, 2008)

7


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 16, 2008)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 16, 2008)

Jack Nicholson


_(The Bucket List was a good movie. )_


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 16, 2008)

Red Rum!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 16, 2008)

murder


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 16, 2008)

The Website is Down!

(NSFW!)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 16, 2008)

ID-10T 

_
(That was too funny.)_


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 16, 2008)

```
<<<Mode = game off
```



nixgeek said:


> ID-10T
> _
> (That was too funny.)_


How did you like the "fu" icon desktop?
I *LOL'd* - and used grab to copy it.


```
>>>Mode = game on
```


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 16, 2008)

id10t.org


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 16, 2008)

riaa.com 
_
(g/re/p, I cracked up at that picture. )_


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2008)

tsa (but even they fail to beat riaa in the contest of biggest loser...)


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 17, 2008)

Friends Airport Security


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 17, 2008)

Vacuum Cleaner


----------



## fryke (Aug 17, 2008)

J. Edgar


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 17, 2008)

Lou Henry


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 17, 2008)

Hoover


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 17, 2008)

Orick


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 17, 2008)

Oreck?


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 17, 2008)

Er

(That's my word, and my embarrassed response )


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 17, 2008)

Err


----------



## reed (Aug 17, 2008)

Errol
 (I already know the next one, I think)


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 17, 2008)

Edirol

PS Nixgeek, "err"? Genius!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 17, 2008)

panadol


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 18, 2008)

headache


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 18, 2008)

sex


_(or lack thereof due to Giaguara's word )_


----------



## Qion (Aug 18, 2008)

ecstasy

Sharing myself is my favorite activity.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 18, 2008)

Ebeneezer Goode


----------



## Cat (Aug 18, 2008)

Johnny B goode


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 18, 2008)

Sloop John B


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 18, 2008)

Be Good Johnny


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 19, 2008)

1982


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 19, 2008)

1927


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2008)

1942


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 19, 2008)

50


Princess Tomato in Salad Kingdom


----------



## bbloke (Aug 19, 2008)

49

Hmm, have I just set up a dodgy reference?


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 19, 2008)

42

"The answer to the ultimate question."


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 19, 2008)

Hhgttg


----------



## bbloke (Aug 19, 2008)

Marvin


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2008)

Gaye


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 19, 2008)

Give As You Earn


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 19, 2008)

Grapevine


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 19, 2008)

wine


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 19, 2008)

"The only thing a *wino* is scared of is running out of wine"

(quoting Richard Pryor)


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 19, 2008)

Amy (well, the Wino.. err Winehouse)


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 19, 2008)

Crack (Amy prefers it to wine!)(lolololololol)


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 19, 2008)

Amy Winehouse (again)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 19, 2008)

encore


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 20, 2008)

performance


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 20, 2008)

Soundtrack


----------



## bbloke (Aug 20, 2008)

movie


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 20, 2008)

film

(Pronounced 'filum' in Ireland)


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 20, 2008)

audiograph


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 20, 2008)

Dana


----------



## Cat (Aug 20, 2008)

Dana International


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 20, 2008)

Yaron Cohen (changed to Sharon Cohen after gender reassignment surgery)


----------



## Cat (Aug 21, 2008)

Baron Cohen


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 21, 2008)

Booyakasha


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 21, 2008)

Okefenokee


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 21, 2008)

Johnny O'Keefe


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 21, 2008)

Johnny Dangerously


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 21, 2008)

Johnny Quest


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 22, 2008)

TV series


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 22, 2008)

Kath & Kim





.


----------



## reed (Aug 26, 2008)

Sandy Becker Show (Wonderrama)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=GIqoqUwg1fY


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 26, 2008)

Quiz Show

(The proper noun.)


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 26, 2008)

"Attack of the Show"


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 27, 2008)

"I Survived a Japanese Game Show"


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 27, 2008)

Show Boat


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 27, 2008)

swift boat (lol)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 27, 2008)

FAIL boat! ::ha::


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 27, 2008)

English fail


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 27, 2008)

Epic fail.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 27, 2008)

Failboat Delivers


----------



## bbloke (Aug 27, 2008)

Err... just *Fail*!


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 27, 2008)

Succeed

_always think positive!_


----------



## reed (Aug 27, 2008)

China


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 27, 2008)

poison toothpaste


----------



## reed (Aug 27, 2008)

car parts


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 27, 2008)

TRD


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 27, 2008)

Number 2


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 28, 2008)

Number Nine

(Search for it on the page, Kids in the Hall sketch. The doctor is speaking into a megaphone to his patient, while in a taxi, seated next to him.)


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 28, 2008)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 28, 2008)

Big nose



like moi


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 28, 2008)

face


----------



## pds (Aug 28, 2008)

off


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 28, 2008)

on


----------



## bbloke (Aug 28, 2008)

turn


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 28, 2008)

table


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2008)

chair


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 28, 2008)

noose


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 28, 2008)

kick


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2008)

ball


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 29, 2008)

bag


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 29, 2008)

shopping


----------



## bbloke (Aug 29, 2008)

mall


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2008)

stores


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 29, 2008)

apple


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 29, 2008)

pie


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2008)

Einstien


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 29, 2008)

Einstein


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2008)

e=Mc2 (sorry for the ie)


----------



## bbloke (Aug 29, 2008)

mass defect


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2008)

nvidia


----------



## bbloke (Aug 29, 2008)

denial

(Argh, I don't want to even think about the possibility right now!)


----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2008)

Goulag


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2008)

goulash


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 29, 2008)

Hungarian


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2008)

Rhapsody


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 29, 2008)

Scaramouche


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 30, 2008)

Fandango


----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)

olé


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2008)

olay


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 30, 2008)

skin care


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 30, 2008)

Olé

(via Olay®)


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 30, 2008)

scaly


----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)

creepy


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 30, 2008)

GWBush


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 30, 2008)

Ralph Nader


----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)

Volkswagon (Beetle)


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 30, 2008)

Scirocco


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 30, 2008)

jolie!


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2008)

Angelina


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 30, 2008)

spoiled


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 30, 2008)

colostrum


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 31, 2008)

colostomy


----------



## reed (Aug 31, 2008)

probe


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 31, 2008)

Ufo


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.ufo-music.info/


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 31, 2008)

band


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 31, 2008)

on


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 31, 2008)

off


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 1, 2008)

putting


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 1, 2008)

balls


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 1, 2008)

cohones


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 1, 2008)

Nuke Tibet! (j/k - lol)


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 1, 2008)

Nuke Argentina!


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 1, 2008)

Nuke The Whales!!!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 1, 2008)

Peace&#9774;


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 1, 2008)

Chaos


----------



## fryke (Sep 1, 2008)

Nyarlathotep (I feel ignored by VirtualTracy's following post, btw.)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 1, 2008)

KAOS


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 1, 2008)

Dr Ian Malcolm


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2008)

Malcolm X


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 1, 2008)

El-Hajj Malik El-Shabazz


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 3, 2008)

Abu Hamsa


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 3, 2008)

A Ham Sandwich ....






fryke said:


> Nyarlathotep (I feel ignored by VirtualTracy's following post, btw.)



@ Fryke - I clicked your link then saw this: Nyarlathotep (the Crawling *Chaos*), so I wrote KAOS .... t'was a troo association


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 5, 2008)

Trichinosis


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 5, 2008)

Leptospirosis


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 5, 2008)

spirochete


----------



## pds (Sep 5, 2008)

Spiro Gyra


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 6, 2008)

Spiro Agnew


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 6, 2008)

Spyro (the dragon)


----------



## reed (Sep 6, 2008)

Puff (the magic dragon)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 6, 2008)

Marshmallow


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 6, 2008)

Lived (by the sea)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 6, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> Lived (by the sea)



*skip*

(as in my post )


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 6, 2008)

6.31pm duplicity


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 6, 2008)

Fig Newton


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 6, 2008)

Nabisco


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 7, 2008)

crackers


... as in fire.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 7, 2008)

fire


----------



## fryke (Sep 7, 2008)

water (okay v'tracy, got it. it just seemed at first glance as if you had ignored my post, because "chaos" was the one before mine. of course, nyarlathotep *IS* the crawling chaos, so...)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2008)

bender


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 7, 2008)

Intervention


for going on too many "benders"!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ginger Beer?


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2008)

Ginger Rogers


----------



## reed (Sep 7, 2008)

Fred Astair


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 7, 2008)

Tommy Tuetone


----------



## fryke (Sep 7, 2008)

Mackie Messer (I guess he's called "Mac the knife" in English or something...)


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 7, 2008)

Macintosh


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2008)

1984


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2008)

Orwell


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2008)

George


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 7, 2008)

Dragon


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2008)

Lair


----------



## fryke (Sep 7, 2008)

lain


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 7, 2008)

Scrapped Princess (&#12473;&#12463;&#12521;&#12483;&#12503;&#12489;&#12539;&#12503;&#12522;&#12531;&#12475;&#12473;,)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 7, 2008)

Scrap


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2008)

metal


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 8, 2008)

alchemist


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 8, 2008)

of sound


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 8, 2008)

band

*(VT, that apostrophe on "Alchemist's" in the front page is making me cringe.)*


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 9, 2008)

Beatles


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 9, 2008)

Yoko


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 9, 2008)

Weird Screaming


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 9, 2008)

Banshee

(Was that the word you were looking for? )


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 9, 2008)

Siouxsie


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 9, 2008)

Cheyenne


----------



## reed (Sep 9, 2008)

forced displacement


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 9, 2008)

deracination


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 9, 2008)

Fuaigh Mòr


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 10, 2008)

Highland Clearances


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 10, 2008)

Nova Scotia


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 10, 2008)

New Scotland


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 10, 2008)

freedom


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 10, 2008)

Mandela


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2008)

Ubuntu


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 10, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 10, 2008)

Supermarination


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 10, 2008)

marionette


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2008)

puppet


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 10, 2008)

muppets


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2008)

Henson


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 11, 2008)

Frank Oz


----------



## reed (Sep 11, 2008)

Soupy Sales


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 11, 2008)

Sid Caesar


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 11, 2008)

*"green pieces of paper"* 

(I actually remember that episode!)

EDIT: Dammit!  Too slow....

*Sid Meier*


----------



## fryke (Sep 11, 2008)

Vicious


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 11, 2008)

diabolical


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 12, 2008)

diabetes


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 12, 2008)

diatribe


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 12, 2008)

Palins Speech


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 12, 2008)

sweet


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2008)

sour


----------



## bbloke (Sep 12, 2008)

grapes


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2008)

wrath


----------



## reed (Sep 12, 2008)

of God


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2008)

...and Men


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 12, 2008)

... of mice


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2008)

keyboards


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 12, 2008)

surfboards


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 12, 2008)

waves


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2008)

sine


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 13, 2008)

solution


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 13, 2008)

problem


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 13, 2008)

MacOSX.com


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 13, 2008)

awesome


----------



## pds (Sep 14, 2008)

awes ecks


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 19, 2008)

confused


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 19, 2008)

perplexed


----------



## reed (Sep 19, 2008)

economics


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 19, 2008)

voodoo economics


----------



## reed (Sep 19, 2008)

Wall Street


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 19, 2008)

Wail Street


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 19, 2008)

fail


----------



## bbloke (Sep 19, 2008)

Fail Dogs


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 21, 2008)

animals


----------



## reed (Sep 21, 2008)

beasts


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 21, 2008)

of *burden*


----------



## reed (Sep 21, 2008)

sherpa


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 21, 2008)

Sherbet


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 21, 2008)

dessert


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 21, 2008)

oasis (pardon the spelling)


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 21, 2008)

deSert


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 24, 2008)

Awol


----------



## reed (Sep 24, 2008)

G.W. Bush


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 24, 2008)

Cheney (spit)


----------



## reed (Sep 24, 2008)

Rumsfeld (spit)


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 24, 2008)

badly


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2008)

*burned*

(I watched too much Austin Powers....poor Mustafa... )


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 24, 2008)

burnished


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2008)

reputation


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 25, 2008)

rumor


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 25, 2008)

mill


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 25, 2008)

sawdust (and marbles!)


----------



## reed (Sep 26, 2008)

memories


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 26, 2008)

thoughts


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 26, 2008)

images


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 26, 2008)

pictures


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 26, 2008)

movies


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)

jaffas

Roll 'em down the aisles ...


----------



## reed (Sep 27, 2008)

yummy?


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)

very


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2008)

very...


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)

delicscrumptyum!


----------



## reed (Sep 27, 2008)

bon appetit

http://www.engrish.com/category/candy-gum/


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2008)

buen provecho.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)

2,4,6,8, dig in - don't wait!

yeah, I know ... too many words


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2008)

even

_(At least the numbers anyway... )_


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)

stevens


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2008)

*tubes!*


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)

The Tubes

You wouldn't believe it but I am currently listening to one of their tracks ..


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 28, 2008)

music


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 28, 2008)

muzac


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 28, 2008)

prozac


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 28, 2008)

zombie


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 28, 2008)

_*braaaaainss!!!!! *_


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 30, 2008)

Beer


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2008)

barrel


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 30, 2008)

wine


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 30, 2008)

(...is not an) *emulator *


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2008)

mame


----------



## reed (Sep 30, 2008)

(put the) blame on....


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 30, 2008)

accusation


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 30, 2008)

suspicion


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 1, 2008)

crime


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 1, 2008)

grime


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 1, 2008)

slime


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 1, 2008)

Slimer


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 1, 2008)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 1, 2008)

marshmallow


----------



## reed (Oct 1, 2008)

roasted


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 1, 2008)

fire


----------



## reed (Oct 1, 2008)

campfire


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 1, 2008)

song


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 1, 2008)

choir


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 1, 2008)

organist


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 1, 2008)

Baby Elephant Walk


----------



## pds (Oct 1, 2008)

lumbering


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 1, 2008)

slothful


----------



## reed (Oct 1, 2008)

my cat


----------



## fryke (Oct 1, 2008)

catwoman


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 1, 2008)

catty


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 1, 2008)

catnip


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 1, 2008)

catdog


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 1, 2008)

dogcow

note: I'm so much an Apple nerd


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 2, 2008)

bitmap image


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 3, 2008)

vector


----------



## fryke (Oct 3, 2008)

Illustrator 5.5 (the last update of Illustrator I truly, truly loved).


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 3, 2008)

Adobe


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 3, 2008)

Igloo


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 3, 2008)

stereotype


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 3, 2008)

linotype


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 3, 2008)

hell


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 3, 2008)

Shell


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 3, 2008)

bash


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 3, 2008)

ksh


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 7, 2008)

Kush


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 7, 2008)

push


----------



## fryke (Oct 7, 2008)

shove


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 7, 2008)

shave


----------



## fryke (Oct 7, 2008)

Queen. (As in: "God shave the Queen", spoken with a heavy Sean Connery in mind...)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 7, 2008)

very good, fryke 

Lamb

... as in "Shanks for the memories" allegedly sung by Sean Connery


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 7, 2008)

silence


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 7, 2008)

Sound (of)


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 7, 2008)

cacophony


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 7, 2008)

Phonaesthetics


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 7, 2008)

Euphony


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 7, 2008)

Fake


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 8, 2008)

Rake


----------



## reed (Oct 8, 2008)

cad


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2008)

cadet


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 8, 2008)

Jetson


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 8, 2008)

Spacely


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 9, 2008)

Universally


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 9, 2008)

utilitarian


----------



## chevy (Oct 9, 2008)

Rian


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 9, 2008)

Brian


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 9, 2008)

Idle


----------



## bbloke (Oct 9, 2008)

nudge

(nudge nudge, say no more...)


----------



## pds (Oct 10, 2008)

wink


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 10, 2008)

Celelry, apples, walnuts, grapes .....


----------



## reed (Oct 10, 2008)

manuel

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=o8DngrgIpS0&feature=related


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 11, 2008)

Barcelona


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 11, 2008)

The War ....


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 11, 2008)

W W I I

_(wont let me write capitals if letters are together for some reason)_


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 11, 2008)

Refugees


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 11, 2008)

Tom Petty (only because of his song )

(VT, I've believe that it does this to prevent TYPING IN ALL CAPS FROM THE START OF THE SENTENCE.  This might be the reason why I see some posts "Looking Like This Throughout The Sentence.")


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 11, 2008)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 11, 2008)

old


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 11, 2008)

news


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 11, 2008)

Huey Lewis (and The News)


----------



## reed (Oct 12, 2008)

Huey Long ("share the wealth")


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 12, 2008)

Huey, Duey & Louis


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 12, 2008)

Peking Duck


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 13, 2008)

crispy (duck)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 13, 2008)

Orange


----------



## fryke (Oct 13, 2008)

Vodafone


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 13, 2008)

mobile


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 13, 2008)

immobiliser


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rotor


----------



## reed (Oct 13, 2008)

turn


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 13, 2008)

coat


----------



## reed (Oct 13, 2008)

red


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 13, 2008)

Communist


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 13, 2008)

Cuba


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 13, 2008)

Castro


----------



## reed (Oct 13, 2008)

cigars


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 13, 2008)

cigarette


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 13, 2008)

cancer


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 13, 2008)

lung


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 13, 2008)

flung


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 13, 2008)

splat


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 13, 2008)

phat


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 13, 2008)

holla


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 13, 2008)

holland


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 13, 2008)

slagroom


----------



## fryke (Oct 14, 2008)

kinky


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 14, 2008)

nappy


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 14, 2008)

napalm


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 14, 2008)

a.m.

I love the smell of napalm.........


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 14, 2008)

p.s.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 14, 2008)

Postscript


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 14, 2008)

applescript


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hypertalk


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 14, 2008)

hypertrophy


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 14, 2008)

cyclist


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 14, 2008)

pushbike song

_alternative link, a little more bawdy & extermely funny - so be warned._


----------



## fryke (Oct 15, 2008)

bicycle race


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 15, 2008)

Queen


----------



## reed (Oct 15, 2008)

kinky (again)


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 15, 2008)

naughty


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 15, 2008)

chair


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 16, 2008)

Electric 
// to easy.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 16, 2008)

revolting

excuse the pun


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 16, 2008)

Shocking


----------



## fryke (Oct 16, 2008)

approval-rate


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 16, 2008)

elgooG


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 16, 2008)

dislexia

_i had to take that one_


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2008)

slysdexia


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 16, 2008)

slyandthefamilystone


----------



## reed (Oct 16, 2008)

Aztectwostep


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 16, 2008)

Montezuma


----------



## reed (Oct 16, 2008)

revenge


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2008)

dysentery


----------



## reed (Oct 16, 2008)

Boer War


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 16, 2008)

Pointy Helmets


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 16, 2008)

Pointy Heads


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 17, 2008)

Cone Heads


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 17, 2008)

Mass Quantities


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 17, 2008)

conversions


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 17, 2008)

converse 


the shoes


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2008)

*inverse*


(as in mathematics)


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2008)

triangulate


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 18, 2008)

triangle


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 18, 2008)

isosceles


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2008)

pyramid


----------



## fryke (Oct 18, 2008)

ancient


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 18, 2008)

Dinosaurs


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 18, 2008)

Mark Bolan


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 19, 2008)

Jeepster


----------



## pds (Oct 20, 2008)

cheapskate


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 20, 2008)

me


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2008)

mobile


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 20, 2008)

phone


----------



## fryke (Oct 20, 2008)

fax


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2008)

facsimile


----------



## ora (Oct 20, 2008)

metaphor


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 20, 2008)

phosphor


----------



## reed (Oct 20, 2008)

napalm


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2008)

apocalypse


----------



## reed (Oct 20, 2008)

today


----------



## pds (Oct 20, 2008)

's paper


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 20, 2008)

scaper


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 20, 2008)

prank


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2008)

trick


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 20, 2008)

_barbatrucco_ (I guess it would have known as _barba trick_ or something similar in other places..)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 20, 2008)

B. B. Q.

_... as in Paul Hogan_


----------



## pds (Oct 20, 2008)

Barbie


----------



## bbloke (Oct 21, 2008)

Ken


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 21, 2008)

know?


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2008)

nothing!


----------



## bbloke (Oct 21, 2008)

Manuel


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 21, 2008)

flamenco


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 21, 2008)

Sevilla


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 21, 2008)

naranja


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2008)

orange


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2008)

lemon


----------



## reed (Oct 21, 2008)

Miss


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 22, 2008)

(sour) grapes


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 22, 2008)

vine (withering on)


----------



## ora (Oct 22, 2008)

Noble rot


----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2008)

haemophilia


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2008)

Haemotoma


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 23, 2008)

pro forma


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 23, 2008)

quid pro quo


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 23, 2008)

qui quo qua


----------



## reed (Oct 23, 2008)

"fide et opera" (Mac Arthur clan)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 23, 2008)

Bianca Castafiore


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 24, 2008)

Paris Flash


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 24, 2008)

Flash Gordon


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 24, 2008)

Brown


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 24, 2008)

's cows


----------



## bbloke (Oct 24, 2008)

bull


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 24, 2008)

's on parade




 ... nearly stepped in it ...


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 24, 2008)

Rage...


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 24, 2008)

against


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2008)

machine


----------



## ora (Oct 24, 2008)

shop


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 24, 2008)

sales


----------



## ora (Oct 24, 2008)

sails


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 24, 2008)

snails


----------



## ora (Oct 24, 2008)

Garlic butter


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 24, 2008)

garlic rolls


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 24, 2008)

Lou Rolls


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 24, 2008)

Loo Rolls


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 25, 2008)

Lou Rawls


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 25, 2008)

Izal

Great reviews!


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 26, 2008)

toilet


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 26, 2008)

floater


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 26, 2008)

Richard III

(Oh that's awful nixgeek  )


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 26, 2008)

Clarence Williams III


----------



## reed (Oct 26, 2008)

Afro


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 26, 2008)

hair


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 26, 2008)

Aquarius


----------



## reed (Oct 26, 2008)

Libra


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 26, 2008)

libre


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 26, 2008)

Gnu


----------



## fryke (Oct 26, 2008)

Steak. (Gnu -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnus - Gnu in German is wildebeest)


----------



## reed (Oct 26, 2008)

Kenya


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 26, 2008)

Swahili


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 27, 2008)

Jambo!

(Hello in Swahili))


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 27, 2008)

Umgowa!!


----------



## pds (Oct 27, 2008)

hardebeast


----------



## ora (Oct 27, 2008)

Hardiman!!!!!!

From The West Wing:


> Leo: My generation never got the future it was promised... Thirty-five years later, cars, air travel is exactly the same. We don't even have the Concorde anymore. Technology stopped.
> Josh: The personal computer...
> Leo: A more efficient delivery system for gossip and pornography? Where's my jet pack, my colonies on the Moon?



I say, where's my Hardiman!


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 27, 2008)

Batman


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 27, 2008)

Superman


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 27, 2008)

Bizarro


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 27, 2008)

Post-crisis (Bizarro)


----------



## reed (Oct 27, 2008)

Thor


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 27, 2008)

thunder


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 27, 2008)

pants


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 27, 2008)

plus fours

... presses Ctrl + Command + D to check spelling ...


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 29, 2008)

plus size


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 29, 2008)

Overeating


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 30, 2008)

Donut Overdose


----------



## ora (Oct 30, 2008)

Cute Overload


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 30, 2008)

Dailykitten


----------



## ora (Oct 30, 2008)

Random Kitten Generator!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 30, 2008)

Random Doggie Generator


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 30, 2008)

*cavities *

_(It's just too damned sweet! ::ha:_


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 30, 2008)

orifice

 ... as in "I didn't have a single drink, orificer!"


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 30, 2008)

back orifice


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 30, 2008)

orifice 2008


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 30, 2008)

L0pht


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 30, 2008)

insecurity


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 30, 2008)

self-conscious


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 30, 2008)

subconscious


----------



## reed (Oct 30, 2008)

unconscious


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 30, 2008)

dreaming


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dreamtime


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 30, 2008)

Bangana Wunungmurra


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Nov 1, 2008)

Tribal


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 1, 2008)

Tribes


----------



## reed (Nov 1, 2008)

Trobriand Islanders


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 2, 2008)

isle of wise


----------



## ora (Nov 2, 2008)

edelweiss


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 2, 2008)

weiss bier


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 2, 2008)

Yogi Bear


----------



## ora (Nov 2, 2008)

Cy Young


----------



## reed (Nov 2, 2008)

Award


----------



## ora (Nov 2, 2008)

The Razzies!


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 2, 2008)

Rasputin's Shoes


----------



## ora (Nov 3, 2008)

Assassination


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 3, 2008)

A Sassanach

... as in Se Sassanach te a tha beo ann an air a neo aig a bheil ceangal ri Sasainn.
Se bun a th'anns an aiste seo. S'urrainn dhuibh a chuideachadh leis a mheudachadh


----------



## ora (Nov 3, 2008)

Limey


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2008)

Limewire


----------



## ora (Nov 3, 2008)

Dubious


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 3, 2008)

Palin


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2008)

Joe


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 3, 2008)

90


----------



## fryke (Nov 3, 2008)

Gianna Nannini


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 15, 2008)

Italy


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 15, 2008)

Berscolini


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 15, 2008)

macaroni


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 15, 2008)

cheese


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 15, 2008)

ham


----------



## pds (Nov 15, 2008)

bone


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 15, 2008)

China

*Bone China

(Note: Bone China is  made with bone ash, which comes from the pulverized and burned 
bones of animals - which makes me wonder how many "so called" vegetarians or vegans 
eat thier food on bone china plates??) 

(mu_ha_ha_ha, evil grin!!!)


----------



## pds (Nov 15, 2008)

syndrome


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 15, 2008)

Palindrome


----------



## fryke (Nov 15, 2008)

unelectable


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 15, 2008)

Indelectable


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 16, 2008)

delectable


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 16, 2008)

tasty


----------



## fryke (Nov 16, 2008)

yummy


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 16, 2008)

(in the) *tummy*


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 16, 2008)

mummy


----------



## fryke (Nov 16, 2008)

Rachel Weisz


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 16, 2008)

ratchet


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 16, 2008)

nurse


----------



## bbloke (Nov 17, 2008)

uniform


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 17, 2008)

disarray


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 17, 2008)

disk array


----------



## fryke (Nov 17, 2008)

raid


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 17, 2008)

redundant


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 18, 2008)

Dragon (... someone who is very redundant and should be made that)


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 18, 2008)

slayer


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 18, 2008)

metal


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 18, 2008)

Metalocalypse


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 18, 2008)

buffy


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 18, 2008)

vampire


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 18, 2008)

Nosferatu


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 18, 2008)

Count Orlok


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 19, 2008)

Count (your blessings)


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 22, 2008)

chocolate


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 22, 2008)

Oompa-Loompa


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 22, 2008)

small


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 22, 2008)

ant


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 22, 2008)

marching


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 23, 2008)

soldiers


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 23, 2008)

solders


----------



## bbloke (Nov 23, 2008)

iron


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 23, 2008)

wrinkle


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 23, 2008)

age


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 24, 2008)

era


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 24, 2008)

eon


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 24, 2008)

James Bond

[size=-2](EON Productions make all 007 movies)[/size]


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 24, 2008)

(British) Navy


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 24, 2008)

Wavy

(I remember there being a game called "Wavy Navy" for the Apple II series.  That was a fun game way back when. )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 25, 2008)

Fluffy


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 25, 2008)

Puff pastry 

(Only Moses knows where that came from)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 25, 2008)

Magic Dragon, the


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 26, 2008)

AC-130U Spooky


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 26, 2008)

Gary Powers


----------



## bbloke (Nov 26, 2008)

parachute


----------



## reed (Nov 26, 2008)

anti-aircraft


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 26, 2008)

flak


----------



## bbloke (Nov 26, 2008)

airburst


----------



## ora (Nov 26, 2008)

nuke


----------



## bbloke (Nov 26, 2008)

fission


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2008)

waste


----------



## bbloke (Nov 26, 2008)

radioactive


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2008)

fallout


----------



## bbloke (Nov 26, 2008)

shelter


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 26, 2008)

bus


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 26, 2008)

bust


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 26, 2008)

cleavage


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 26, 2008)

Dolly P


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 26, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> cleavage






Dolly Madison


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 26, 2008)

Holly Madison


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 27, 2008)

Michael Madsen


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Nov 27, 2008)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 27, 2008)

Vincent


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Nov 27, 2008)

Jules


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 27, 2008)

Verne


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 27, 2008)

author


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 27, 2008)

playwright


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 27, 2008)

Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 27, 2008)

Le Corbusier


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 27, 2008)

René Chapallaz


----------



## reed (Nov 27, 2008)

McKim, Mead & White


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 29, 2008)

architecture


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 29, 2008)

nomenclature


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 29, 2008)

no man's land


----------



## fryke (Nov 29, 2008)

desert


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 29, 2008)

isolated


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2008)

segregated


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 29, 2008)

deprecated


----------



## reed (Nov 29, 2008)

real estate


----------



## fryke (Nov 29, 2008)

l'état, ç'est moi!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2008)

french


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 29, 2008)

fries


----------



## reed (Nov 29, 2008)

freedom (fries)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 29, 2008)

... furniture


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 29, 2008)

music


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 29, 2008)

musical


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 29, 2008)

singing


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 30, 2008)

dancing


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 30, 2008)

rick rolling


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 30, 2008)

knee thumpin'


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 30, 2008)

bass-booming


----------



## reed (Nov 30, 2008)

hum dinging


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 30, 2008)

whipper snipperin'


----------



## reed (Nov 30, 2008)

holy crowing


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 30, 2008)

holy moses


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 30, 2008)

shave


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 1, 2008)

ads


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 1, 2008)

fads


----------



## fryke (Dec 1, 2008)

fashion


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 1, 2008)

turn to the left


----------



## fryke (Dec 1, 2008)

yes!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 1, 2008)

Steve Howe


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2008)

Rick Wakeman


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 1, 2008)

Henry VIII


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2008)

wives


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 1, 2008)

children


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2008)

offspring


----------



## reed (Dec 1, 2008)

chopper


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2008)

hog


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 1, 2008)

Boss


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 2, 2008)

Bar Steward


----------



## fryke (Dec 2, 2008)

Jon Stewart


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 2, 2008)

Jonathan Leibowitz


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2008)

pseudonym


----------



## bbloke (Dec 2, 2008)

pseudoephedrine


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 2, 2008)

pseudo echo


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2008)

```
$ sudo echo
```


----------



## bbloke (Dec 2, 2008)

```
cd /pub
more [B]beer[/B]
```


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2008)

```
&> man woman
$> segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 2, 2008)

wine


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2008)

vino


----------



## fryke (Dec 2, 2008)

veritas


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2008)

(now owned by) *Symantec*

*blah*


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 3, 2008)

semantics


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 3, 2008)

antiques


----------



## pds (Dec 3, 2008)

junque


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2008)

junk


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 3, 2008)

disco biscuit


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 3, 2008)

gorilla biscuit


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 3, 2008)

Game Off 


```
[quote="Rhisiart, post: 1457244"]Henry VIII[/QUOTE]

[url=http://www.lyricsdepot.com/hermans-hermits/henry-the-8th-i-am.html]I'm Henry the 8th I am,Henry the 8th I am, I am,[/url]


mu ha ha ha ha!
```
 Game On




*Fixed


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 3, 2008)

*repetitive*

(I thought the idea of the association was to make it with the last post made. )


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 3, 2008)

paradiddle


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 3, 2008)

parabolic


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 3, 2008)

diabolic


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 4, 2008)

diatribe


----------



## pds (Dec 4, 2008)

diarrhea (of the mouth ;^) )


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 4, 2008)

cholera


----------



## pds (Dec 4, 2008)

cholic


----------



## fryke (Dec 5, 2008)

alcoholic


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 5, 2008)

hic!


----------



## ora (Dec 5, 2008)

Bumpkin


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 5, 2008)

pumpkin


----------



## pds (Dec 5, 2008)

Ale

I'll buy at Herve's


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Dec 5, 2008)

Midnight

Hurry back from Herve's, Cinderella!


----------



## reed (Dec 5, 2008)

around (midnight)


----------



## fryke (Dec 5, 2008)

roundabout


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 5, 2008)

magic


----------



## fryke (Dec 5, 2008)

kingdom
(roundabout -> magic? seriously?)


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 6, 2008)

united


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 6, 2008)

divided


----------



## fryke (Dec 6, 2008)

apart


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 6, 2008)

detached



fryke said:


> kingdom
> (roundabout -> magic? seriously?)


The Magic Roundabout (trippy TV show for kids)


----------



## reed (Dec 6, 2008)

pre-occupied


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 8, 2008)

busy


----------



## reed (Dec 8, 2008)

as a bee


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 8, 2008)

animal


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 8, 2008)

vegetable


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 9, 2008)

palin


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 9, 2008)

monster


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 9, 2008)

energy drink


----------



## fryke (Dec 9, 2008)

marketing lie


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 9, 2008)

battery life


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 9, 2008)

laptops


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 9, 2008)

notebooks


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 9, 2008)

netbooks


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 9, 2008)

portables


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 10, 2008)

mobile phones


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 10, 2008)

cell


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 10, 2008)

virus


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 10, 2008)

bacteria


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 10, 2008)

microbe


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 10, 2008)

microorganism


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 10, 2008)

biology


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 10, 2008)

anatomy


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 10, 2008)

Greys


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 10, 2008)

name


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 10, 2008)

identification


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 11, 2008)

ID card


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 11, 2008)

RFID Chip


----------



## fryke (Dec 11, 2008)

1984


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 11, 2008)

Room 101


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 11, 2008)

Room 404


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 11, 2008)

Search


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 11, 2008)

Google


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 11, 2008)

bugle


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 11, 2008)

brass


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 11, 2008)

grass


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 11, 2008)

"tea"


----------



## pds (Dec 11, 2008)

"you"


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 12, 2008)

me


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 12, 2008)

I


----------



## bbloke (Dec 12, 2008)

Mac


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 12, 2008)

Book


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 12, 2008)

read


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 12, 2008)

reed


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 12, 2008)

*user*

(here in macosx.com )


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 13, 2008)

profile


----------



## ora (Dec 13, 2008)

silhouette


----------



## fryke (Dec 13, 2008)

form


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 13, 2008)

shape


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 13, 2008)

polygon


----------



## ora (Dec 13, 2008)

dead parrot


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 13, 2008)

parrot stew!


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 13, 2008)

rabbit stew


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 13, 2008)

ora said:


> dead parrot



LOL!!!  Great association! 


*Hasenpfeffer*


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 14, 2008)

meal


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 15, 2008)

starvation


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 15, 2008)

hunger


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 15, 2008)

strike


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 15, 2008)

Gandhi


----------



## pds (Dec 15, 2008)

gee


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 15, 2008)

ghee


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 16, 2008)

butter


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 16, 2008)

bread


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 16, 2008)

yeast


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 16, 2008)

crop


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 16, 2008)

circle


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 16, 2008)

friends


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 16, 2008)

Central Perk


----------



## bbloke (Dec 16, 2008)

perky


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 16, 2008)

"nippy"  ::ha::


----------



## midijeep (Dec 17, 2008)

foreskin


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 17, 2008)

Albert Gore


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 17, 2008)

Vice President


----------



## bbloke (Dec 17, 2008)

vice


----------



## reed (Dec 17, 2008)

squad


----------



## bbloke (Dec 17, 2008)

cheerleading


----------



## reed (Dec 17, 2008)

(short) skirts


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2008)

*skirt steak*

(...which I could _really_ go for right about now )


----------



## bbloke (Dec 17, 2008)

sirloin

(Tsk, tsk, nixgeek.  Going from girls in short skirts to meat?    )


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2008)

bbloke said:


> sirloin
> 
> (Tsk, tsk, nixgeek.  Going from girls in short skirts to meat?    )



Hey, _you _made the association that way. 

And with that,....

*Sir Loin*


----------



## bbloke (Dec 17, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> Hey, _you _made the association that way.


Hehehe, nah, I must be misunderstood.  

*circumnavigate*


----------



## reed (Dec 17, 2008)

Vendé Globe


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 18, 2008)

yachts


----------



## reed (Dec 18, 2008)

rich


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 18, 2008)

thick


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 18, 2008)

Brits


----------



## pds (Dec 18, 2008)

Welchers 

(The second half of the double entendre was the cry the kids on Bourbon Street would scream up and down when a tourist fell for their "I know where you got your shoes at!" trap and then tried to skip out on the payoff. Mostly Brits, but some Texans too.)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 18, 2008)

Welch's


----------



## pds (Dec 18, 2008)

grape jelly


----------



## bbloke (Dec 19, 2008)

KY

(What?  ::angel:


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 19, 2008)

astroglide 


(hahaha)


----------



## reed (Dec 19, 2008)

lube (job)


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 19, 2008)

you tube


----------



## reed (Dec 19, 2008)

you too


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 20, 2008)

people


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2008)

everyday


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 20, 2008)

work


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2008)

play


----------



## bbloke (Dec 20, 2008)

Jack


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2008)

Sparrow


----------



## bbloke (Dec 20, 2008)

African


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2008)

::ha::

*Ni!*


----------



## fryke (Dec 20, 2008)

python


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2008)

perl


----------



## bbloke (Dec 20, 2008)

script

(Thank goodness I didn't refer to an item of jewelry...    )


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 20, 2008)

Rx


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2008)

Tx

(Oh, you're a bad bbloke! ::ha:


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 20, 2008)

Happiness


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 20, 2008)

(is a warm) *gun*


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 20, 2008)

hunting


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 21, 2008)

animals


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 21, 2008)

Palin


----------



## bbloke (Dec 21, 2008)

hockey

(nixgeek: Whooo, meee?  Ohhh, I'll hang my head in shame...)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2008)

puck ::ha::


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 21, 2008)

*Hill* (Puck of Pook's Hill)


----------



## pds (Dec 22, 2008)

top


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 22, 2008)

dreidel


----------



## pds (Dec 22, 2008)

clay


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 23, 2008)

shape


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 23, 2008)

shifter


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 24, 2008)

shift


----------



## fryke (Dec 24, 2008)

command


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 24, 2008)

refuse


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 24, 2008)

garbage


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 24, 2008)

garbage collection (in hte logs..)


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 24, 2008)

junkyard


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 24, 2008)

slagpile


----------



## reed (Dec 25, 2008)

sc*m

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081222/ap_on_bi_ge/executive_bailouts


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 25, 2008)

die

(greedy bastards )


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 25, 2008)

diet


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 25, 2008)

coke


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 25, 2008)

root beer


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 25, 2008)

float

(Mmmm...root beer!)


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 25, 2008)

sundae


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 26, 2008)

hot fudge


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 26, 2008)

sauce


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 26, 2008)

saucy


----------



## reed (Jan 3, 2009)

"sailor"


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 3, 2009)

moon


----------



## fryke (Jan 3, 2009)

Mamoru


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 3, 2009)

Oshii


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 6, 2009)

Japan


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2009)

engrish


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 6, 2009)

patois


----------



## lurk (Jan 9, 2009)

slang


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 9, 2009)

language


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 9, 2009)

programming


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 9, 2009)

Perl


----------



## lurk (Jan 9, 2009)

Swine


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 10, 2009)

hogs


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 10, 2009)

Harley


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 10, 2009)

motorbike


----------



## lurk (Jan 10, 2009)

Gary Busey Helmet-Protector-Protector


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2009)

redundant


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 11, 2009)

Palin


----------



## bbloke (Jan 11, 2009)

Photoshop


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 11, 2009)

fake


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2009)

unreal


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 12, 2009)

Santa (oops!)


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 12, 2009)

*LIES! *


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2009)

politicians


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2009)

carpetbaggers


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 12, 2009)

gerrymanderers


----------



## lurk (Jan 12, 2009)

salamanders


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 13, 2009)

shoes

_There is a shoe company in Germany called "Salamander"._


----------



## lurk (Jan 15, 2009)

horse


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 15, 2009)

cart


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 16, 2009)

before


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2009)

after


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 17, 2009)

eight


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 17, 2009)

figure


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 17, 2009)

physique


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2009)

enema


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2009)

flush


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 19, 2009)

ballcock


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2009)

*bait*

(which this fish won't bite )


----------



## pds (Jan 19, 2009)

switch


----------



## lurk (Jan 19, 2009)

light


----------



## pds (Jan 19, 2009)

(s) *out*


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 20, 2009)

in


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 20, 2009)

into (the light)


----------



## bbloke (Jan 20, 2009)

push


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 20, 2009)

technology


----------



## ora (Jan 20, 2009)

transfer


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 20, 2009)

transaction


----------



## ora (Jan 20, 2009)

transduction


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 20, 2009)

translucent


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 21, 2009)

trance


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2009)

ambient


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 21, 2009)

light


----------



## lurk (Jan 21, 2009)

hits


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 21, 2009)

runs


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 22, 2009)

finds


----------



## fryke (Jan 22, 2009)

Sherlock - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_(software)


----------



## bbloke (Jan 22, 2009)

*Watson*

I used to find Sherlock very useful years ago, on pre-OS X systems!  

(Oh, fryke, the link did not work, and I think it was because the closing parenthesis was not included in the hyperlink.)


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 22, 2009)

Wilson (baseball gloves!!!)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 22, 2009)

Woodrow


----------



## pds (Jan 23, 2009)

brick front


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 29, 2009)

brick house


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 29, 2009)

Commodores


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 29, 2009)

old


----------



## pds (Jan 29, 2009)

school


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 29, 2009)

work


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 29, 2009)

dilbert !!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 29, 2009)

Milton Waddams


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 29, 2009)

Milton Friedman


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 29, 2009)

Economist.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 29, 2009)

Bloomberg


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 30, 2009)

tanked


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 30, 2009)

up


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 30, 2009)

down


----------



## pds (Jan 30, 2009)

staircase


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 31, 2009)

stairway ....


----------



## reed (Jan 31, 2009)

(to) heaven


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 31, 2009)

(Highway to) *hell*


----------



## reed (Jan 31, 2009)

(of a) dame


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 2, 2009)

lass


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 3, 2009)

laddie


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 7, 2009)

daddy


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 7, 2009)

parents


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2009)

long life


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 7, 2009)

Uht


----------



## reed (Feb 7, 2009)

hUt


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 7, 2009)

case


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 7, 2009)

problem

[The forum wouldn't let me type UHT in uppercase (although it will now )]


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 7, 2009)

politics


----------



## pds (Feb 7, 2009)

(as) Usual


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 7, 2009)

routine


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 7, 2009)

maintenance


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 8, 2009)

disk utility


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 8, 2009)

warrior


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2009)

Gauntlet


----------



## reed (Feb 8, 2009)

pinball


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2009)

construction


----------



## reed (Feb 8, 2009)

origins


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 8, 2009)

Roots


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 8, 2009)

miniseries


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 9, 2009)

miseries


----------



## fryke (Feb 10, 2009)

companies


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 10, 2009)

bankrupt


----------



## pds (Feb 10, 2009)

morally...


----------



## lurk (Feb 10, 2009)

Moral Orel


----------



## pds (Feb 11, 2009)

oral fixation


----------



## ora (Feb 11, 2009)

denture adhesive


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 11, 2009)

dental (negotiation)


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 11, 2009)

appliance


----------



## pds (Feb 11, 2009)

department


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 11, 2009)

store


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2009)

archive


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 22, 2009)

books


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 22, 2009)

bookrcossing


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 22, 2009)

zebra crossing


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 22, 2009)

cross breeding


----------



## pds (Feb 22, 2009)

in-breeding


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 22, 2009)

Aristocracy


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 23, 2009)

Kings & Queens


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 23, 2009)

Haemophilia


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 28, 2009)

delicate


----------



## pds (Mar 1, 2009)

condition


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 1, 2009)

good


----------



## ora (Mar 1, 2009)

Bueno (I am bored in Milan airport for the next 5 hours so I am not so Bueno myself :/)


----------



## pds (Mar 1, 2009)

taco


----------



## reed (Mar 1, 2009)

yummy


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 1, 2009)

tummy


----------



## ora (Mar 1, 2009)

ache


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2009)

pain


----------



## pds (Mar 1, 2009)

gain


----------



## reed (Mar 1, 2009)

loss


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2009)

lossless


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 1, 2009)

compromise


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 1, 2009)

pwned


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 2, 2009)

fraud


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 2, 2009)

tax


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 2, 2009)

evasion


----------



## pds (Mar 2, 2009)

criminal intent


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 2, 2009)

politicians


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 2, 2009)

lies


----------



## pds (Mar 2, 2009)

_damned lies and _*statistics*


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 2, 2009)

census


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 2, 2009)

decade


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 2, 2009)

Lost ~

(See Japan's economic history.)


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 2, 2009)

tora (tora tora)


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 2, 2009)

Immediately

(From &#964;&#969;&#961;&#945


----------



## pds (Mar 7, 2009)

immunity


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 7, 2009)

politicians


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 7, 2009)

Prosecution

(Fits the last two. Zing!)


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 10, 2009)

Defense


----------



## pds (Mar 10, 2009)

Dark Arts

-- Hogwarts Weekend on ABC ;^)


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 10, 2009)

Dark Matter


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 10, 2009)

Nibbler


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 10, 2009)

gobbler


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 10, 2009)

Python

(as in Monty ~, fat man sketch)


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 11, 2009)

.py


----------



## pds (Mar 11, 2009)

pi


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 11, 2009)

Binary


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 11, 2009)

10


----------



## pds (Mar 11, 2009)

sixteen


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 11, 2009)

DEAD

(How many people can read hex if only you and DEAD people can read hex?)


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 11, 2009)

parrot


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 11, 2009)

Cuba


----------



## ora (Mar 11, 2009)

Libre!

(the drink, that is)


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 11, 2009)

Nacho


----------



## reed (Mar 11, 2009)

chips


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 11, 2009)

'n


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 11, 2009)

oink!


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 11, 2009)

rack


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 12, 2009)

torture


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 12, 2009)

only a snack


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 12, 2009)

pringles


----------



## ora (Mar 12, 2009)

Tube


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 12, 2009)

Underground


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 12, 2009)

Métro

http://www.stm.info/English/metro/images/plan-metro.jpg


----------



## pds (Mar 12, 2009)

North

*it's a Hudson Valley thing


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 12, 2009)

(of) 60


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 12, 2009)

120


----------



## reed (Mar 12, 2009)

rounds


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 12, 2009)

robins


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 13, 2009)

birds


----------



## pds (Mar 13, 2009)

brains


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 13, 2009)

zombies!


----------



## bbloke (Mar 13, 2009)

processes


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 13, 2009)

patterns


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 13, 2009)

sequence


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 13, 2009)

seance


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 13, 2009)

meeting


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 14, 2009)

blowhard CEO


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 14, 2009)

popeye


----------



## pds (Mar 14, 2009)

Texas

(Really - Carrizo Springs, south of San Antonio - the world spinach capital)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

Sandy ::ha::


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2009)

shore


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

Shure


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 14, 2009)

microphone


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

megaphone


----------



## pds (Mar 14, 2009)

nanotel


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 14, 2009)

téliPhone


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

*133*

(...years since Alexander Graham Bell made the first phone call to Thomas Watson.)


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 14, 2009)

Mayor('s quote)


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 14, 2009)

411


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

information


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2009)

knowledge


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 15, 2009)

intelligence


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 15, 2009)

quotient


----------



## ora (Mar 15, 2009)

quoted


----------



## muziqfreek (Mar 16, 2009)

wrongly


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2009)

Writely.


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 16, 2009)

spritely


----------



## ora (Mar 16, 2009)

8-bit


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2009)

256


----------



## muziqfreek (Mar 16, 2009)

512


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 16, 2009)

Macintosh!


----------



## muziqfreek (Mar 16, 2009)

wellies!


----------



## pds (Mar 16, 2009)

2d


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 16, 2009)

107th


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 17, 2009)

101 (Room)


----------



## ora (Mar 17, 2009)

introduction


----------



## pds (Mar 17, 2009)

preface


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 17, 2009)

glossary


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 17, 2009)

glossitis


----------



## pds (Mar 17, 2009)

hard to *swallow*


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 17, 2009)

bird


----------



## voice- (Mar 17, 2009)

car


----------



## pds (Mar 17, 2009)

port


----------



## voice- (Mar 17, 2009)

Gate


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2009)

gates


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 17, 2009)

bill


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 17, 2009)

beak


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 17, 2009)

break


----------



## pds (Mar 17, 2009)

fast


----------



## voice- (Mar 17, 2009)

zoom


----------



## bbloke (Mar 17, 2009)

in


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2009)

out


----------



## ora (Mar 18, 2009)

field

(Anyone else watching the world baseball classic as they need a preseason baseball fix? And does anyone understand the insane system for who plays who?)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2009)

dreams

(keeping it within the context of your parenthetical comment )


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 18, 2009)

peanuts


----------



## fryke (Mar 18, 2009)

Jerry (Tom & ...)


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2009)

Springer


----------



## ora (Mar 18, 2009)

Spaniel


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 18, 2009)

canine


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 18, 2009)

Rottweiler


----------



## voice- (Mar 18, 2009)

teeth


----------



## pds (Mar 18, 2009)

Mayhem


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 18, 2009)

bedlam


----------



## reed (Mar 22, 2009)

boys 

  (see Steeleye Span song... "Bedlam boys are bonnie, bonnie mad boys... for they all go bare and live by the air and they want no drink nor money"


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 22, 2009)

girls


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 22, 2009)

matched


----------



## pds (Mar 22, 2009)

set


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 22, 2009)

Seti


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 22, 2009)

cool


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2009)

temperature


----------



## ora (Mar 23, 2009)

fever


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 23, 2009)

sickness


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 23, 2009)

106


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2009)

6Ah


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 23, 2009)

1200va


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 23, 2009)

0.111111112


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 23, 2009)

approximate


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 24, 2009)

math


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 24, 2009)

equation


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 24, 2009)

quadratic


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2009)

quad bike


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

dirt


----------



## fryke (Mar 24, 2009)

Formula 1


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

Le Mans


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2009)

24/7


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 24, 2009)

7


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2009)

samurai


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 24, 2009)

Japan


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

Hagakure

(One of the works that guides my life.)


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2009)

Tao Te Ching

(one of my influences  )


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

Al Qu'rân (*&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1570;&#1606;*&#8206


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 24, 2009)

Go Rin No Sho


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

iching


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 24, 2009)

itching


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

Itchy


----------



## bbloke (Mar 24, 2009)

Scratchy


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

Show


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 24, 2009)

Circus


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2009)

Flea


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2009)

market


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

bazaar


----------



## ora (Mar 24, 2009)

Souk


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

Nightclub


----------



## bbloke (Mar 24, 2009)

Bar


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

Pub


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2009)

/pub


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 24, 2009)

folder

(Ha! Good one)


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 24, 2009)

bender


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 25, 2009)

Fry


----------



## pds (Mar 25, 2009)

xxxuntitledxxx oops

*Fish*


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 25, 2009)

dinner


----------



## ora (Mar 25, 2009)

... rush


----------



## pds (Mar 25, 2009)

hour


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 25, 2009)

watch


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 25, 2009)

men


----------



## ora (Mar 25, 2009)

comic


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 25, 2009)

Diceman


----------



## ora (Mar 25, 2009)

Irritating

(The Luke Rhinehart novel wound me up a lot)


----------



## voice- (Mar 25, 2009)

Itching


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 25, 2009)

scratching


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 25, 2009)

rash


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 25, 2009)

foolhardy


----------



## ora (Mar 25, 2009)

Thomas Hardy 

(Good to see you CQ!)


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 25, 2009)

Françoise Hardy


----------



## bbloke (Mar 26, 2009)

Französisch

Great to see you around again, CQ.    How's life?​


----------



## ora (Mar 26, 2009)

Archduke Franz Ferdinand


----------



## pds (Mar 26, 2009)

dead white guys


----------



## ora (Mar 26, 2009)

the dead kennedys

(true punk is unplugging your mic for the chorus  )


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 26, 2009)

Ted (still alive)


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 26, 2009)

Pickled


----------



## pds (Mar 26, 2009)

herring


----------



## bbloke (Mar 26, 2009)

cold meat salads


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 26, 2009)

ingrowing tongue


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 26, 2009)

Minstrels


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 31, 2009)

comedy


----------



## ora (Mar 31, 2009)

Tragedy

(anyone else seen Stranger then Fiction?  )


----------



## pds (Mar 31, 2009)

Khadafi


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 31, 2009)

Gadaffi


----------



## pds (Mar 31, 2009)

Khasafi

(the way the Egyptians pronounce it)


----------



## reed (Apr 1, 2009)

hairdo


----------



## ora (Apr 1, 2009)

Barnet


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 1, 2009)

Beretta


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 1, 2009)

Glock


----------



## bbloke (Apr 1, 2009)

Timo


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 2, 2009)

Germany


----------



## ora (Apr 2, 2009)

French 

(Much as they hate to hear it, the Franks came from Germany   - add to that the fact that almost all French wine is partly descended from American stock and you can really annoy the French. )


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 2, 2009)

Baguettes

(haha!)


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 2, 2009)

rolls


----------



## bbloke (Apr 2, 2009)

baps   ::angel::

(ora: Interesting stuff, I shall have to remember that for future use!  )


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 3, 2009)

focaccia



ora said:


> French
> 
> (Much as they hate to hear it, the Franks came from Germany   - add to that the fact that almost all French wine is partly descended from American stock and you can really annoy the French. )


They are easily annoyed. I admire them though.


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 3, 2009)

lunch menu

(Rhisiart that was in my Master's thesis!)


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 6, 2009)

restaurant


----------



## ora (Apr 6, 2009)

café

(Rhisart, I love em to bits, the Brits & French are like squabbling siblings - we moan about each other but we can't do without one another really)


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 6, 2009)

brûlerie


----------



## ora (Apr 6, 2009)

Oast House


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 6, 2009)

listed

(via listed building)


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 6, 2009)

askew

(as in listing ship)



ora said:


> Rhisart, I love em to bits, the Brits & French are like squabbling siblings - we moan about each other but we can't do without one another really


We only moan about the French because we are jealous of them.


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 6, 2009)

scuppered

(Whenever I hear 'list' in reference to a ship I immediately hear Stan Rogers singing The Barrett's Privateers: "The Antelope sloop was a sickening sight, HOW I WISH I WAS IN SHERBROOKE NOW! / She'd a list to the port and and her sails in rags / And the cook in scuppers with the staggers and the jags".)


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 6, 2009)

snackered


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 6, 2009)

nickers


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 7, 2009)

snickers


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 7, 2009)

peanuts


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 7, 2009)

nuts


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 7, 2009)

huts


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 7, 2009)

thatch


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 7, 2009)

hatch


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 7, 2009)

catch


----------



## pds (Apr 7, 2009)

cold


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 7, 2009)

Fusion


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 7, 2009)

VMware


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 7, 2009)

Jvm


----------



## bbloke (Apr 9, 2009)

Java


----------



## ora (Apr 9, 2009)

Espresso


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2009)

Mmm, coffeee...


----------



## ora (Apr 9, 2009)

Walnuts  (as in coffee & walnut cake)

(/me makes an espresso for Gia in passing)


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 9, 2009)

Hazelnut

*joins the espresso party*


----------



## ora (Apr 9, 2009)

Noisette!!!! 

(Double score! For being French for Hazelnut and also a short coffee with a dab of milk, a bit like a macchiato. Oh and you are welcome at the caffeinated party Michael  )


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 9, 2009)

Latté

(Staying with coffee and the French theme, though much less original: 1.2x score  )


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 9, 2009)

Juan Valdez


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 9, 2009)

Colombia


----------



## ora (Apr 10, 2009)

Shuttle


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 10, 2009)

Nasa


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 10, 2009)

nasal


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 11, 2009)

nosy


----------



## ora (Apr 11, 2009)

parker


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 11, 2009)

Lady Penelope


----------



## bbloke (Apr 11, 2009)

Lady Chatterley


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 11, 2009)

Flu


----------



## pds (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Soup


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 12, 2009)

warmth


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 12, 2009)

whiskey


----------



## fryke (Apr 12, 2009)

Hot Whisky, of course.


----------



## ora (Apr 12, 2009)

Fresh pressed juices

(word association + medical advice, weird!  )


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 13, 2009)

healthy


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 14, 2009)

crook


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 14, 2009)

thief


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 14, 2009)

Internal Revenue Service


----------



## macbri (Apr 14, 2009)

pain


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2009)

Spock.


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 15, 2009)

Doctor


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2009)

Dalek


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 15, 2009)

Tardis


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2009)

booth


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 15, 2009)

tooth


----------



## ora (Apr 15, 2009)

cavity


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 15, 2009)

decay


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2009)

rot


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 15, 2009)

Photo Booth


----------



## bbloke (Apr 16, 2009)

image


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 16, 2009)

mirror


----------



## pds (Apr 16, 2009)

egami


----------



## ora (Apr 16, 2009)

edamame


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 16, 2009)

tofu


----------



## pds (Apr 16, 2009)

turd


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 16, 2009)

Waste


----------



## pds (Apr 17, 2009)

Management

/commercial


----------



## ora (Apr 17, 2009)

Mba


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 17, 2009)

Management Bollocks Accreditation


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 17, 2009)

Pinhead Alumni  (lol!)


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 17, 2009)

Steve

(Context: Stephen Williams, aka *Pinhead* - father of 26 kids thru 6 relationships.... now destitute, but still has a sense of humour)


----------



## ora (Apr 17, 2009)

Interesting (Davies)


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 20, 2009)

Watson


----------



## pds (Apr 20, 2009)

Avenue

(home)


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 20, 2009)

destination


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 20, 2009)

unknown


----------



## pds (Apr 20, 2009)

entity


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 21, 2009)

instance


----------



## pds (Apr 21, 2009)

tomorrow


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 21, 2009)

future


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 21, 2009)

plans


----------



## ora (Apr 21, 2009)

maps


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 21, 2009)

google


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 21, 2009)

dogpile


----------



## pds (Apr 21, 2009)

_on the _ *rabbit*


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 22, 2009)

hole


----------



## ora (Apr 22, 2009)

black


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 22, 2009)

magic


----------



## pds (Apr 22, 2009)

mountain


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 22, 2009)

summit


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 22, 2009)

zenith


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 22, 2009)

nadir


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 22, 2009)

below


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 23, 2009)

above


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 23, 2009)

and *Beyond*


----------



## ora (Apr 23, 2009)

the *pale*

(You just reminded me of Space: Above & Beyond. Which i recently saw soem of and is unbelievably cheesy in retrospect.)


----------



## pds (Apr 23, 2009)

Rider


----------



## ora (Apr 23, 2009)

Clint


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 23, 2009)

Harry


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 23, 2009)

Potter


----------



## pds (Apr 23, 2009)

's Field


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 23, 2009)

Poppy


----------



## bbloke (Apr 23, 2009)

Remembrance


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 23, 2009)

Flanders

(As in ~ Fields, though next one is going to end in -diddly, just watch.  )


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 23, 2009)

Senseless


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 23, 2009)

non-tactile


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 23, 2009)

insensitive


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 23, 2009)

boorish


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 23, 2009)

plebean


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 24, 2009)

chav


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 24, 2009)

chaff


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 24, 2009)

Wheat


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 24, 2009)

bread


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 24, 2009)

Loaf


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 24, 2009)

loafers


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 24, 2009)

deadbeats


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 28, 2009)

slackers


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 28, 2009)

Subgenius


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 29, 2009)

sub-prime


----------



## pds (Apr 29, 2009)

less-than-optimal


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 29, 2009)

failure


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2009)

success


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 29, 2009)

succeed


----------



## Mattbook (Apr 29, 2009)

pass


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 30, 2009)

port


----------



## ora (Apr 30, 2009)

Wine


----------



## Satcomer (May 1, 2009)

Beer


----------



## Rhisiart (May 1, 2009)

root


----------



## Mattbook (May 1, 2009)

tree


----------



## nixgeek (May 1, 2009)

hugger


----------



## ora (May 1, 2009)

face


----------



## nixgeek (May 1, 2009)

value


----------



## bbloke (May 2, 2009)

cost


----------



## Ferdinand (May 2, 2009)

price


----------



## pds (May 2, 2009)

chopper


----------



## ora (May 2, 2009)

chinook


----------



## g/re/p (May 2, 2009)

spyderco


----------



## Rhisiart (May 5, 2009)

knives


----------



## Mattbook (May 5, 2009)

Sharp


----------



## g/re/p (May 5, 2009)

Samsung


----------



## Rhisiart (May 6, 2009)

Honda


----------



## g/re/p (May 6, 2009)

Hosaka


----------



## pds (May 7, 2009)

Hiroyuki

(a dear friend, but not this guy)


----------



## Rhisiart (May 7, 2009)

sayonara


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (May 7, 2009)

sake


----------



## bbloke (May 7, 2009)

Asahi


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2009)

Yoshi


----------



## Ferdinand (May 8, 2009)

Luigi


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2009)

green


----------



## pds (May 8, 2009)

Machine


----------



## ora (May 8, 2009)

Learning


----------



## g/re/p (May 8, 2009)

sleeping


----------



## Rhisiart (May 8, 2009)

snoring


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2009)

apnea


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2009)

wake


----------



## ora (May 8, 2009)

Island


----------



## Rhisiart (May 9, 2009)

Tropical


----------



## ora (May 9, 2009)

Rum


----------



## Giaguara (May 9, 2009)

Pirate drunk


----------



## pds (May 9, 2009)

Punch


----------



## Satcomer (May 9, 2009)

bug


----------



## Ferdinand (May 10, 2009)

improvement


----------



## Rhisiart (May 10, 2009)

better


----------



## nixgeek (May 10, 2009)

butter


----------



## pds (May 10, 2009)

"¿Por qué?


----------



## Rhisiart (May 10, 2009)

¿Por qué no?


----------



## Ferdinand (May 11, 2009)

Español


----------



## nixgeek (May 11, 2009)

Castellano


----------



## g/re/p (May 11, 2009)

Qwglhm


----------



## Rhisiart (May 13, 2009)

tiepo


----------



## nixgeek (May 13, 2009)

misteak.


----------



## ora (May 13, 2009)

*pork*upine






g/re/p said:


> Qwglhm



Wahay! Always happy to see a fellow Cryptonomicon fan.


----------



## Rhisiart (May 14, 2009)

spudulike


----------



## pds (May 14, 2009)

you no likie?


----------



## g/re/p (May 15, 2009)

...then give it to mikey!


----------



## Rhisiart (May 16, 2009)

crikey!


----------



## Giaguara (May 17, 2009)

blimey


----------



## Rhisiart (May 18, 2009)

cor


----------



## g/re/p (May 18, 2009)

Crusty dragon!


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2009)

extinct


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2009)

gone


----------



## Rhisiart (May 20, 2009)

wind


----------



## g/re/p (May 20, 2009)

monsoon


----------



## ora (May 20, 2009)

wedding


----------



## pds (May 20, 2009)

pictures


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2009)

memories


----------



## Rhisiart (May 25, 2009)

fond


----------



## michaelsanford (May 25, 2009)

pond


----------



## g/re/p (May 25, 2009)

puddle


----------



## michaelsanford (May 25, 2009)

paddle


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2009)

ball


----------



## michaelsanford (May 25, 2009)

Cotillion


----------



## icemanjc (May 26, 2009)

Dance.


----------



## michaelsanford (May 26, 2009)

square


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2009)

Enix


----------



## michaelsanford (May 26, 2009)

Atari


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2009)

2600


----------



## michaelsanford (May 26, 2009)

hertz


----------



## icemanjc (May 26, 2009)

Frequency


----------



## michaelsanford (May 26, 2009)

power


----------



## Satcomer (May 27, 2009)

transformer


----------



## michaelsanford (May 27, 2009)

optimus


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2009)

prime


----------



## icemanjc (May 27, 2009)

Nintendo.


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2009)

Sony


----------



## icemanjc (May 27, 2009)

Playstation.


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2009)

console


----------



## Satcomer (May 27, 2009)

logs


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2009)

lumberjack!


----------



## pds (May 28, 2009)

Babe

(the blue ox)


----------



## Rhisiart (May 29, 2009)

City


----------



## g/re/p (May 29, 2009)

Borough


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2009)

county


----------



## Rhisiart (May 30, 2009)

court


----------



## bbloke (May 30, 2009)

jury


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2009)

verdict


----------



## Satcomer (May 30, 2009)

decision


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2009)

choice


----------



## pds (May 30, 2009)

prime (cut)


----------



## Rhisiart (May 31, 2009)

sub-prime


----------



## Satcomer (May 31, 2009)

meltdown


----------



## Giaguara (May 31, 2009)

Ice Age


----------



## reed (Jun 2, 2009)

era


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2009)

period


----------



## pds (Jun 3, 2009)

dot bang


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 3, 2009)

#shebang


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 3, 2009)

Crunchbang


----------



## reed (Jun 3, 2009)

god dang!


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 3, 2009)

wang dang (doodle)


----------



## bbloke (Jun 3, 2009)

Wetwang  ::angel::


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 3, 2009)

Wang Chung


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 3, 2009)

Chun King


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 5, 2009)

Hol in Waun


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2009)

shén


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 5, 2009)

d&#378;'j&#283;n


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2009)

chop suey


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 10, 2009)

Down


----------



## bbloke (Jun 10, 2009)

System


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2009)

Finder


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 10, 2009)

crash log


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2009)

kernel panic


----------



## bbloke (Jun 11, 2009)

screensaver 

::ha::


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 11, 2009)

evil


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 12, 2009)

Microsoft


----------



## pds (Jun 12, 2009)

Office


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 12, 2009)

building


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 13, 2009)

community


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 13, 2009)

village


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 14, 2009)

fields


----------



## pds (Jun 14, 2009)

Barley


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 14, 2009)

John


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 15, 2009)

Lennon


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 15, 2009)

Paul


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2009)

Marvelous!


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 16, 2009)

Marvin


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 16, 2009)

martian


----------



## reed (Jun 17, 2009)

chronicles


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 18, 2009)

narnia


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 18, 2009)

oxford


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 18, 2009)

university


----------



## reed (Jun 18, 2009)

pub (crawls)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 18, 2009)

Kings Arms (corner of Holywell Street)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 18, 2009)

Man-At-Arms


----------



## bbloke (Jun 18, 2009)

Ma-Mutt


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 19, 2009)

monster


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 19, 2009)

movie


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2009)

review


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 20, 2009)

article


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 20, 2009)

story


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2009)

tale


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 20, 2009)

yarn


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 20, 2009)

thread


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 21, 2009)

sewing


----------



## pds (Jun 22, 2009)

reaping


----------



## Mattbook (Jun 22, 2009)

reward


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 23, 2009)

prize


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 23, 2009)

bull


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 23, 2009)

poo


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 23, 2009)

dirty


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 23, 2009)

rice


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 24, 2009)

food


----------



## ora (Jun 24, 2009)

stamps


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 24, 2009)

post


----------



## Mattbook (Jun 24, 2009)

fence


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 24, 2009)

Lab Manager


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2009)

lab rat


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 25, 2009)

nerd


----------



## Mattbook (Jun 25, 2009)

gates


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 25, 2009)

ramps


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 25, 2009)

offramp


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 25, 2009)

home


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 25, 2009)

~


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2009)

$


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 26, 2009)

#


----------



## Mattbook (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 26, 2009)

esperanto


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 27, 2009)

plan


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2009)

9


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 27, 2009)

K9


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 27, 2009)

police


----------



## pds (Jun 28, 2009)

Gestapo (pushing Godwin   )


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 29, 2009)

Gespacho


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2009)

consommé


----------



## reed (Jun 30, 2009)

broth


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 1, 2009)

drool


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 2, 2009)

spittle


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 2, 2009)

spittoon


----------



## bbloke (Jul 3, 2009)

Marvin


----------



## reed (Jul 3, 2009)

gardens


----------



## Mattbook (Jul 3, 2009)

weeds


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 3, 2009)

tubers


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 4, 2009)

potato


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 9, 2009)

chips


----------



## bbloke (Jul 9, 2009)

Erik Estrada


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 9, 2009)

Toothy


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 12, 2009)

Enamel


----------



## reed (Jul 12, 2009)

Limoge


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 12, 2009)

Box


----------



## reed (Jul 12, 2009)

(of) Rain

http://www.dead.net/song/box-rain


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 13, 2009)

wind and water


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 13, 2009)

earth


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 13, 2009)

fire


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 13, 2009)

storm


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 14, 2009)

tornado


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 14, 2009)

jet


----------



## bbloke (Jul 14, 2009)

Gladiators


----------



## digidrums (Jul 15, 2009)

Airplane


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 15, 2009)

Aeroflot


----------



## pds (Jul 18, 2009)

Topple over


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 25, 2009)

Pisa


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 25, 2009)

*pizza* (only because some people do confuse the two. )


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 26, 2009)

Italy


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 26, 2009)

Sophia Loren


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2009)

hawt


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2009)

bought


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 7, 2009)

sold


----------



## bbloke (Aug 7, 2009)

out


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 7, 2009)

sale


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 7, 2009)

deal


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 8, 2009)

trade


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 8, 2009)

swindle


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 9, 2009)

daylight (robbery)


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2009)

film


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 16, 2009)

flick


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 16, 2009)

police (Français)


----------



## ora (Aug 16, 2009)

pigs (English  )


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 22, 2009)

pork bellies


----------



## rubaiyat (Aug 24, 2009)

Yanks


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 28, 2009)

Limeys


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 28, 2009)

richard dawson


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2009)

spoiled


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 28, 2009)

tentacled


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2009)

Davey Jones


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2009)

locker


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 29, 2009)

hurt


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2009)

pain


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 29, 2009)

agony


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2009)

defeat


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 29, 2009)

defend


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 30, 2009)

attack


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 30, 2009)

war


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 30, 2009)

peace


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 30, 2009)

frog (peace frog)


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2009)

design (as in frog design)


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 31, 2009)

company


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 31, 2009)

executives


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 31, 2009)

TAMs


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 6, 2009)

Analyzer


----------



## fryke (Sep 6, 2009)

Sherlock


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 7, 2009)

Holmes


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 7, 2009)

Furnace


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 13, 2009)

Pheonix


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2009)

Hot


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 14, 2009)

Weather


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 14, 2009)

girl


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 16, 2009)

cute


----------



## bbloke (Sep 17, 2009)

puppy


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 17, 2009)

Jedi


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 18, 2009)

Templar


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 18, 2009)

Knight


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 19, 2009)

Middle Ages


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 19, 2009)

Plague


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 19, 2009)

Eyam (Derbyshire)


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 19, 2009)

Flu


----------



## reed (Sep 19, 2009)

Anopheles


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 20, 2009)

net


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2009)

worth


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 20, 2009)

assets


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 20, 2009)

bankrupt


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 20, 2009)

bonuses


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 20, 2009)

Embezzlement


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2009)

sweetheart deals


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 24, 2009)

coupons


----------



## reed (Sep 24, 2009)

traders


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 25, 2009)

bankers


----------



## reed (Sep 25, 2009)

no credit


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2009)

no account


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 25, 2009)

signup


----------



## reed (Sep 26, 2009)

big bucks


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 29, 2009)

obscene


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 29, 2009)

bonuses


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 29, 2009)

managers


----------



## bbloke (Sep 29, 2009)

fat cat


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 29, 2009)

Managerialism (no different from Scientology or Crystal Therapy)


----------



## reed (Sep 29, 2009)

coaching


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2009)

debut


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 1, 2009)

obsolete


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 1, 2009)

dodo


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 2, 2009)

extinct


----------



## reed (Oct 5, 2009)

Ford


----------



## pds (Oct 5, 2009)

Falcon


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 6, 2009)

Maltese


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2009)

land


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 6, 2009)

Rover


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 6, 2009)

dog


----------



## pds (Oct 6, 2009)

breath


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 7, 2009)

air


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 7, 2009)

guitar


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 7, 2009)

base


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 8, 2009)

station


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 8, 2009)

hill


----------



## pds (Oct 9, 2009)

mole ----


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 11, 2009)

wart


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 12, 2009)

benign


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 12, 2009)

tumour


----------



## reed (Oct 12, 2009)

CEOs


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 13, 2009)

CFOs


----------



## pds (Oct 13, 2009)

PIAs


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 14, 2009)

Zadora


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 14, 2009)

rumors


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2009)

innuendo


----------



## pds (Oct 29, 2009)

insinuation


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 29, 2009)

implication


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 30, 2009)

assimilation


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 30, 2009)

resistance (is futile)


----------



## pds (Oct 30, 2009)

ohms


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 31, 2009)

law


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 31, 2009)

break


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2009)

resistor


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 31, 2009)

denial


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 31, 2009)

Rhisiart said:


> resistance (is futile)



Oh yeah?? Well Picard beat 'em!!!!


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 31, 2009)

Rhisiart said:


> denial


Denali


----------



## pds (Nov 11, 2009)

national park


----------



## ora (Nov 11, 2009)

National anthem


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 13, 2009)

country


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 13, 2009)

patriotism


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 13, 2009)

nationalism


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 13, 2009)

Collectivism


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 14, 2009)

proletariat


----------



## ora (Nov 14, 2009)

1984


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 14, 2009)

1776


----------



## ora (Nov 14, 2009)

4th July.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 14, 2009)

cruise


----------



## ora (Nov 14, 2009)

Octagenarian


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 14, 2009)

spider


----------



## ora (Nov 14, 2009)

Alpha


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 14, 2009)

beta


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 16, 2009)

Greek


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 16, 2009)

Geek


----------



## noenfe (Nov 16, 2009)

Green

Nouveau taux a pret 0 conditions 2010 | Le eco pret a taux 0 credit zero travaux | Nouveau pret a taux 0


----------



## ora (Nov 16, 2009)

Lantern


----------



## pds (Nov 16, 2009)

Lintern


----------



## ora (Nov 16, 2009)

Lint

(nice coats pds)


----------



## pds (Nov 18, 2009)

fluff


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 18, 2009)

stuff


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 25, 2009)

taxidermy


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 25, 2009)

Sara Palin


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 25, 2009)

fundamentalist


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 1, 2009)

ummmm, Buddhism!


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 1, 2009)

Mahakala


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 1, 2009)

Dharma


----------



## ora (Dec 1, 2009)

Greg


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 1, 2009)

Funny


----------



## pds (Dec 1, 2009)

business


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 1, 2009)

money


----------



## Jeffo (Dec 1, 2009)

greenback


----------



## pds (Dec 1, 2009)

humpback


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2009)

camel


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 1, 2009)

Desert.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 1, 2009)

leave


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 1, 2009)

door.


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 2, 2009)

way


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 2, 2009)

away


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 2, 2009)

drive


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 2, 2009)

on


----------



## bbloke (Dec 2, 2009)

top


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2009)

process (as in the "top" command )


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 2, 2009)

kill


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 2, 2009)

Exterminate!


----------



## bbloke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dalek


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2009)

R2-D2


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 3, 2009)

droid


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 4, 2009)

machine


----------



## pds (Dec 4, 2009)

steampunk


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 4, 2009)

steamboat


----------



## pds (Dec 4, 2009)

Fulton


----------



## bbloke (Dec 5, 2009)

Folsom


----------



## pds (Dec 5, 2009)

...... Blues


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 6, 2009)

music


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 6, 2009)

muzak


----------



## ora (Dec 6, 2009)

box


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 6, 2009)

container


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 6, 2009)

virtualization


----------



## pds (Dec 9, 2009)

fusion


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 9, 2009)

futon


----------



## bbloke (Dec 10, 2009)

bed


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 10, 2009)

room


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 10, 2009)

feng shui


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 10, 2009)

scam


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 11, 2009)

spam


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 11, 2009)

viking


----------



## pds (Dec 13, 2009)

funeral


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 16, 2009)

director


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 16, 2009)

Macromedia


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 16, 2009)

flash


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 16, 2009)

Gordon


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 16, 2009)

Queen


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 17, 2009)

Bohemian


----------



## bbloke (Dec 18, 2009)

Czech

(Avoiding the most obvious choice?   )


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 18, 2009)

*balance* (get it?? *wink* *nudge* )


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 22, 2009)

imbalance (UK to dispense with Czechs, err I mean cheques)


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 22, 2009)

OCD (the classic not balanced..)


----------



## pds (Dec 22, 2009)

Nik Walenda ... obsessively balanced


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 23, 2009)

Wallander


----------



## reed (Dec 26, 2009)

Highlander


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 26, 2009)

Scotland


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 28, 2009)

Hogmanay


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 10, 2010)

Silvester


----------



## bbloke (Jan 10, 2010)

Tweety


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 11, 2010)

Robin


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2010)

round


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 12, 2010)

table


----------



## pds (Jan 12, 2010)

tennis


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 12, 2010)

McEnroe


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 12, 2010)

unbelievable


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 12, 2010)

inconceivable!


----------



## bbloke (Jan 12, 2010)

conception


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 15, 2010)

contraception


----------



## pds (Jan 15, 2010)

converse


----------



## reed (Jan 16, 2010)

sneakers (bumper boots in the UK)


----------



## bbloke (Jan 16, 2010)

trainers

(Good to see you around, reed.   )


----------



## reed (Jan 16, 2010)

baskets 

use to be called les "tennis"  (in France... very weird).

 (Nice to know you are still there bbloke, holding the fort)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 23, 2010)

basking


----------



## bbloke (Jan 23, 2010)

shark


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 23, 2010)

ocean


----------



## reed (Jan 23, 2010)

depths


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 24, 2010)

sink


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 26, 2010)

unit


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2010)

Angstrom ...


----------



## bbloke (Jan 27, 2010)

nanometer


----------



## pds (Feb 2, 2010)

yard

(from Nah! - no meter : it's just how the grey stuff rolls sometimes)


----------



## bbloke (Feb 2, 2010)

ale


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 3, 2010)

dogs bollocks (yes it does exist)


----------



## Qion (Feb 3, 2010)

Épanouie

(can only be pronounced by smoking an entire pack of cigarettes and drinking a gallon of whole milk)


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 3, 2010)

Curdled ^^^


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 3, 2010)

cheese


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2010)

whine


----------



## bbloke (Feb 3, 2010)

complain


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2010)

... complain


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 3, 2010)

movie critics


----------



## Qion (Feb 4, 2010)

Ebert


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 4, 2010)

Ebay


----------



## f_h_petrone (Feb 4, 2010)

shop


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2010)

drop


----------



## pds (Feb 4, 2010)

kick


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 5, 2010)

punt


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 5, 2010)

Cambridge


----------



## bbloke (Feb 5, 2010)

Oxford



Rhisiart said:


> Cambridge


Glad you kept it clean, Rhisiart.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 5, 2010)

Morris (just for a moment there...)


----------



## reed (Feb 5, 2010)

Dancing


----------



## Qion (Feb 5, 2010)

Glau


----------



## pds (Feb 10, 2010)

...coma


----------



## Qion (Feb 11, 2010)

comma


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 12, 2010)

ampersand


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 12, 2010)

tilde


----------



## Qion (Feb 12, 2010)

Perl


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 13, 2010)

O'Reilly


----------



## pds (Feb 13, 2010)

Baba ...


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 14, 2010)

ghanoush


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 14, 2010)

goulash


----------



## reed (Feb 14, 2010)

Hungarian


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 15, 2010)

Salami


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 15, 2010)

Genoa


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 15, 2010)

Portofino


----------



## Qion (Feb 15, 2010)

Panamera


----------



## reed (Feb 15, 2010)

Berlusconi


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 17, 2010)

sex


----------



## reed (Feb 17, 2010)

maniac


----------



## Qion (Feb 17, 2010)

manical


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 22, 2010)

gordon brown


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 22, 2010)

Downing Street


----------



## pds (Feb 22, 2010)

Picabo Street


----------



## Qion (Feb 22, 2010)

placenta


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 25, 2010)

womb


----------



## Qion (Feb 25, 2010)

woven


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 28, 2010)

yarn


----------



## pds (Feb 28, 2010)

fable


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 1, 2010)

tale


----------



## pds (Mar 1, 2010)

Duck


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 1, 2010)

l'Orange


----------



## reed (Mar 1, 2010)

juice


----------



## pds (Mar 4, 2010)

master


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 5, 2010)

slave


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2010)

shackles


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 6, 2010)

Roots


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2010)

dye.


----------



## pds (Mar 14, 2010)

stain


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 15, 2010)

abstain


----------



## pds (Mar 15, 2010)

courteously


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 15, 2010)

politely


----------



## reed (Mar 15, 2010)

nicely


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 16, 2010)

friendly


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 16, 2010)

fire


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 16, 2010)

Fire


----------



## reed (Mar 17, 2010)

firesign (theater)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgm9H3hmH1o


----------



## pds (Mar 17, 2010)

lightning


----------



## bbloke (Mar 18, 2010)

spark


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 18, 2010)

light


----------



## bbloke (Mar 21, 2010)

dark


----------



## reed (Mar 23, 2010)

side


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2010)

swipe


----------



## reed (Mar 24, 2010)

card


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 24, 2010)

credit


----------



## reed (Mar 24, 2010)

debit


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 27, 2010)

card


----------



## reed (Mar 27, 2010)

joker


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 28, 2010)

Batman


----------



## Ferdinand (Mar 28, 2010)

Spiderman


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 28, 2010)

Venom


----------



## reed (Mar 28, 2010)

snakes


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 28, 2010)

plane


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 28, 2010)

pulp fiction


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 28, 2010)

Tarantino


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 29, 2010)

Taranto


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 30, 2010)

Apulia


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 7, 2010)

Adriatic Sea


----------



## bbloke (Apr 8, 2010)

Balkans


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 9, 2010)

Tito


----------



## bbloke (Apr 9, 2010)

Toto


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 9, 2010)

todo


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 10, 2010)

list


----------



## reed (Apr 11, 2010)

shopping


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 11, 2010)

grassing


----------



## reed (Apr 15, 2010)

Lawn....


 ( "grassing?"...sounds like a politically correct term for seeding your front or back yard so as to play croquet). Sorry


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2010)

green


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2010)

tea


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2010)

leaves


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 16, 2010)

plants


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 16, 2010)

secretes


----------



## pds (Apr 16, 2010)

excretes


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 19, 2010)

Afrosheen


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 19, 2010)

fro


----------



## reed (Apr 19, 2010)

to and...


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 19, 2010)

side


----------



## reed (Apr 19, 2010)

step


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 19, 2010)

NeXT


----------



## pds (Apr 19, 2010)

please


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 20, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 20, 2010)

ingratiate


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 20, 2010)

hybernate


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 23, 2010)

tortoise


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 23, 2010)

Tortoise


----------



## bbloke (Apr 24, 2010)

Challenger 2


----------



## reed (Apr 25, 2010)

Panther

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panther_tank


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 25, 2010)

Pink


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2010)

lemonade


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 26, 2010)

stand


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2010)

fast


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 26, 2010)

fasten


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 27, 2010)

bra


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 27, 2010)

scissors


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 27, 2010)

woman (only they know how to release the darn things)


----------



## reed (May 11, 2010)

lassies

Why scissors? A simple twist should do it.


----------



## Rhisiart (May 17, 2010)

dogs


----------



## Ferdinand (May 17, 2010)

cats


----------



## pds (May 27, 2010)

(got your) *tongue*


----------



## g/re/p (May 28, 2010)

(tongue) sandwich


----------



## Rhisiart (May 28, 2010)

*Earl* (of Sandwich)


----------



## pds (May 28, 2010)

Duke (of Earl)


----------



## nixgeek (May 29, 2010)

(of) *Hazzard*


----------



## Giaguara (May 29, 2010)

hazmat


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2010)

quarantine


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 1, 2010)

12 monkeys


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 2, 2010)

3 *wise* monkeys


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 6, 2010)

Monkeyshines


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 7, 2010)

Shoe-Be


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 7, 2010)

Doo-Be Doo


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2010)

Penguin.


----------



## bbloke (Jun 8, 2010)

Pingu


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 8, 2010)

baby seal


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2010)

Great Seal (of ...)


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 8, 2010)

approval


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 13, 2010)

recommendation


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 15, 2010)

nomination


----------



## reed (Jun 20, 2010)

resignation


----------



## pds (Jun 21, 2010)

disgrace


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 23, 2010)

dunce


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2010)

cap


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 23, 2010)

Dutch


----------



## pds (Jun 29, 2010)

date


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 29, 2010)

calendar


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 30, 2010)

iCal


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 3, 2010)

iPad


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 3, 2010)

sketch


----------



## reed (Jul 3, 2010)

idraw?


----------



## bbloke (Jul 4, 2010)

iBrowse


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 4, 2010)

eyebrows


----------



## reed (Jul 4, 2010)

ieyes
(could be a cool download, if it existed)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 4, 2010)

aye aye


----------



## reed (Jul 4, 2010)

iLaddie/Lassie


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 13, 2010)

iBrick


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 14, 2010)

iLash.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 15, 2010)

iCon


----------



## pds (Jul 15, 2010)

ai go

 korean for omg


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 19, 2010)

Aygo (I want one... if only they sold those in US)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 19, 2010)

Argo (Navis)


----------



## easterhay (Jul 26, 2010)

slang


----------



## pds (Jul 27, 2010)

buzzword


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 28, 2010)

buzzard


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 28, 2010)

scavenger


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 28, 2010)

hunt


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 29, 2010)

slung


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 30, 2010)

sling


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 30, 2010)

Shot


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 2, 2010)

Knackered


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 3, 2010)

Revived


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 5, 2010)

Relieved


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 6, 2010)

Robbed


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 6, 2010)

Lawyers


----------



## pds (Aug 6, 2010)

guild


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 7, 2010)

lily


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2010)

Allen


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 11, 2010)

key


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2010)

crowbar


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 11, 2010)

steel


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2010)

Magnolias


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 13, 2010)

Chrysanthemums


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 13, 2010)

poisonous


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 15, 2010)

drinks


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 15, 2010)

Piña Colada


----------



## reed (Aug 17, 2010)

Mexico?


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 7, 2010)

holidays


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2010)

holy days


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 8, 2010)

In a daze (lol!)


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 8, 2010)

confused


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 10, 2010)

dazed


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 10, 2010)

Dazz


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 18, 2010)

1970s


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 18, 2010)

flares


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2010)

(37 pieces of) flair


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2010)

corporate policy


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 24, 2010)

idiocy


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 25, 2010)

idiocracy


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 25, 2010)

mediocracy


----------



## pds (Sep 28, 2010)

Salieri


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 29, 2010)

poison


----------



## bbloke (Oct 2, 2010)

Hemlock


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 4, 2010)

Oak


----------



## reed (Oct 10, 2010)

solid


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 10, 2010)

block


----------



## reed (Oct 10, 2010)

head


----------



## pds (Oct 12, 2010)

creamy

(where is nixgeek when you need him to take things to the gutter  )


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 13, 2010)

dreamy


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2010)

pds said:


> creamy
> 
> (where is nixgeek when you need him to take things to the gutter  )



LOL, ask and you shall receive, but alas I was beaten by Rhisiart (please don't take this out of context for Rhisiart's sake ).





Rhisiart said:


> dreamy



*steamy*


----------



## reed (Oct 16, 2010)

clams


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 17, 2010)

mussels


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 18, 2010)

muscles


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 18, 2010)

biceps


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2010)

mouse

(greek root for bicep)


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2010)

cat


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 19, 2010)

woman


----------



## reed (Oct 20, 2010)

dame (nothing like a...)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2010)

daemon


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2010)

Extensions


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 20, 2010)

Classic


----------



## pds (Oct 20, 2010)

Greek


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2010)

Democracy


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2010)

Republic


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 22, 2010)

Orwell


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 22, 2010)

1984


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 22, 2010)

Macintosh


----------



## pds (Oct 23, 2010)

Granny Smith


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 23, 2010)

John Smith (her grandson )


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 28, 2010)

Smith & Weston


----------



## pds (Nov 10, 2010)

meteor

** the link will explain - perhaps


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 12, 2010)

asteroid


----------



## pds (Nov 12, 2010)

quarters


----------



## reed (Nov 12, 2010)

no


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 13, 2010)

yes


----------



## pds (Nov 13, 2010)

maybe


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 14, 2010)

Mayflower


----------



## pds (Nov 23, 2010)

dead

(so what do you think? 20k posts by January 1? Possible?)


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 23, 2010)

dodo


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 23, 2010)

bird


----------



## pds (Nov 23, 2010)

poop


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 24, 2010)

carwash


----------



## pds (Nov 27, 2010)

bubbles


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 2, 2010)

air


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 2, 2010)

Don Ho


----------



## pds (Dec 2, 2010)

five-oh


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 20, 2010)

police


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2010)

cops


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 22, 2010)

Keystone


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 22, 2010)

slapstick


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 22, 2010)

chopstick


----------



## Ferdinand (Dec 22, 2010)

sushi


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 22, 2010)

calamari


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 23, 2010)

tempura


----------



## bbloke (Dec 25, 2010)

ramen


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 28, 2010)

cheap


----------



## StacyC1 (Dec 28, 2010)

shots


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2011)

spirits


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 2, 2011)

ghouls


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 2, 2011)

goalies


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 3, 2011)

football


----------



## bbloke (Jan 3, 2011)

rugby


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 3, 2011)

shirt


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 3, 2011)

shoes


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2011)

service


----------



## bbloke (Jan 4, 2011)

tip


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 5, 2011)

peak


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2011)

poke


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 6, 2011)

prod


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 9, 2011)

jab


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 11, 2011)

jib


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 12, 2011)

Quit yo *jibba jabba*, sucka!


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 12, 2011)

Rocky


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2011)

Bullwinkle


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 13, 2011)

rabbit


----------



## bbloke (Jan 14, 2011)

batteries  ::angel::


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 14, 2011)

assault


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2011)

rifle


----------



## ChrisSmithWeb (Jan 17, 2011)

Outlook 2011 ::ha::


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 17, 2011)

proprietary


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 20, 2011)

property


----------



## bbloke (Jan 20, 2011)

theft


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 23, 2011)

burglar


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 23, 2011)

booty


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 23, 2011)

smut


----------



## reed (Jan 27, 2011)

Pigalle


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2011)

French-kiss


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 28, 2011)

Screen Kiss


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 29, 2011)

mae west


----------



## reed (Feb 20, 2011)

chickadee


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 8, 2011)

Eagle


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 9, 2011)

eye


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 9, 2011)

Golden Eye


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 9, 2011)

Golden Gun


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 12, 2011)

Scaramanga


----------



## pds (Mar 14, 2011)

War monger


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 14, 2011)

Wardriver


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2011)

Wireless


----------



## reed (Mar 16, 2011)

optics


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 17, 2011)

fiber


----------



## reed (Mar 17, 2011)

wheat


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 18, 2011)

bread


----------



## reed (Mar 18, 2011)

money


----------



## pds (Mar 18, 2011)

honey


----------



## reed (Mar 18, 2011)

hives


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 18, 2011)

Bees


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 20, 2011)

Gees


----------



## bbloke (Mar 21, 2011)

Clive


----------



## reed (Mar 24, 2011)

Massachusetts


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 27, 2011)

Pork-barrel


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 29, 2011)

Pork bellies


----------



## reed (Mar 31, 2011)

pots


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2011)

Plants


----------



## Iuis (Apr 4, 2011)

flowers


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 5, 2011)

iris


----------



## Iuis (Apr 5, 2011)

Rainbow


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 5, 2011)

Connection


----------



## reed (Apr 10, 2011)

French

(popeye vs kermit?)


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 12, 2011)

surrender


----------



## reed (Apr 12, 2011)

LaFayette


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 12, 2011)

Railroad


----------



## bbloke (Apr 13, 2011)

coerce


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 13, 2011)

Taxes


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 14, 2011)

government


----------



## reed (Apr 14, 2011)

control


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 16, 2011)

1984


----------



## reed (Apr 16, 2011)

(Big) brother


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 18, 2011)

sibling


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2011)

rivalry


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 26, 2011)

compete


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 27, 2011)

Olympics


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 27, 2011)

commercialized


----------



## Giaguara (May 3, 2011)

health care


----------



## Satcomer (May 4, 2011)

costs


----------



## Rhisiart (May 5, 2011)

accost


----------



## g/re/p (May 7, 2011)

harangue


----------



## Satcomer (May 18, 2011)

hang


----------



## nixgeek (May 19, 2011)

man


----------



## Rhisiart (May 19, 2011)

dude


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 3, 2011)

cowboy


----------



## Amie (Jun 4, 2011)

Satcomer said:


> cowboy



What a fun thread! 

Horse


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 5, 2011)

manure


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2011)

politician


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 6, 2011)

democracy


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 6, 2011)

dictatorship


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 11, 2011)

power


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 11, 2011)

source


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 11, 2011)

life


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 14, 2011)

force


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 16, 2011)

police


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 17, 2011)

prison


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 18, 2011)

trout mask replica


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 19, 2011)

The annoying plastic fish on a wall plate with the horrible music (from the Sopranos)


----------



## Amie (Jun 19, 2011)

Giaguara said:


> The annoying plastic fish on a wall plate with the horrible music (from the Sopranos)





I thought this was WORD association...not wordS association.   

Sopranos?............OPERA 

(and no I don't use it  )


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 20, 2011)

House


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 22, 2011)

Home


----------



## pds (Jun 22, 2011)

plate


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 22, 2011)

plato


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 26, 2011)

math


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 26, 2011)

fuzzy


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 27, 2011)

logic


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2011)

pro


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 28, 2011)

life


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 29, 2011)

purpose


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 30, 2011)

meaning


----------



## Amie (Jul 3, 2011)

Giaguara said:


> meaning



define


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 11, 2011)

dictionary


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 12, 2011)

dictionary app


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 16, 2011)

app store


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 17, 2011)

Lion (where is it?)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 17, 2011)

roar

(I suppose we have until 23:59 on July 31st   )


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2011)

growl


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 24, 2011)

Lion (oh here it is)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 24, 2011)

pride


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 29, 2011)

pack


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 30, 2011)

six


----------



## pds (Aug 19, 2011)

teen


----------



## bbloke (Aug 23, 2011)

age


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 24, 2011)

era


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 24, 2011)

nuclear


----------



## bbloke (Aug 27, 2011)

button


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2011)

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## pds (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr. Kevorkian


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 8, 2011)

Euthanasia


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 11, 2011)

Switzerland


----------



## pds (Sep 11, 2011)

cheese


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 11, 2011)

wine


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 12, 2011)

Gewürztraminer


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 13, 2011)

Feuerzangenbowle


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 13, 2011)

Oktoberfest


----------



## pds (Sep 14, 2011)

November Diet

(sorry - contrarianism is hard-wired, I can't make it stop.  )


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 15, 2011)

well, _thanksgiving_ (so much for your November diet, pds..)


----------



## pds (Sep 21, 2011)

complaint


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 21, 2011)

whine


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 21, 2011)

pout


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 22, 2011)

spout


----------



## pds (Sep 23, 2011)

inhale


----------



## backfold (Sep 23, 2011)

Fat Tire


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 28, 2011)

Lip balm (yes, I have Fat Tire lip balm)


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 30, 2011)

Burts Bees


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 9, 2011)

alliteration


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 10, 2011)

alteration

(I'm back, baby!)


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 11, 2011)

altercation


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 12, 2011)

wallstreet


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 12, 2011)

rich kids having a protest party on Wall St


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 4, 2011)

inequality


----------



## bbloke (Nov 5, 2011)

inequity

(Ah, the Daily Mail... The paper that was sympathetic towards the fascists during the 1930s.)


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 5, 2011)

Blackshirts (from that article... I quit reading that newspaper for ever earlier this year after some of the racist bigot BS they still offer for the newly-literate middle-class way too conservative readers).


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 6, 2011)

Mail


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 7, 2011)

package


----------



## bbloke (Nov 13, 2011)

wrap

(You may also like this newspaper front page, allegedly from the Daily Express.  I'm confident it is a spoof, but sometimes you can't be too sure...  )


----------



## bruceclarke (Nov 14, 2011)

candy


Just for the H E double hockey stick!!


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 15, 2011)

john   (RIP)


----------



## pds (Nov 17, 2011)

Hee Tu Phat


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 18, 2011)

Fah Tu Thinn


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 15, 2011)

speechless


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 16, 2011)

spoken


----------



## bruceclarke (Dec 16, 2011)

heard


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 18, 2011)

herd


----------



## bruceclarke (Dec 18, 2011)

Elephants


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 27, 2011)

oh wow oh wow oh wow


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 28, 2011)

chatter


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 2, 2012)

box


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2012)

litterbox


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 3, 2012)

dude_whats_that_smell


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 8, 2012)

gas


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 11, 2012)

leak


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 15, 2012)

water


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 23, 2012)

rain


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2012)

rain man


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 25, 2012)

1988


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 26, 2012)

college


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 26, 2012)

education


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 28, 2012)

illiteracy


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 3, 2012)

daily sex (I mean dyslexia)


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 6, 2012)

much better than Daily Mail.


----------



## pds (Feb 7, 2012)

tabloid rag


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 11, 2012)

shag


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 13, 2012)

harbor (Shag Harbor)


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 21, 2012)

Hong Kong ('Fragrant Harbour')


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 22, 2012)

Ping Pong


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 25, 2012)

Forest Gump


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2012)

Boomer


----------



## reed (Apr 21, 2012)

rang


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 25, 2012)

Rango


----------



## reed (Apr 25, 2012)

Django


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 25, 2012)

Python

or

Django_Reinhardt


----------



## reed (Apr 25, 2012)

guitar


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 25, 2012)

Acoustic


----------



## pds (Apr 25, 2012)

range


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 26, 2012)

weapon


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 26, 2012)

math instruction


----------



## reed (Apr 29, 2012)

torture


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 30, 2012)

amnesty (international)


----------



## Satcomer (May 1, 2012)

freedom


----------



## Rhisiart (May 11, 2012)

fries


----------



## midijeep (May 11, 2012)

seirf


----------



## g/re/p (May 20, 2012)

Ken


----------



## reed (May 22, 2012)

buddy


----------



## Rhisiart (May 22, 2012)

miles


----------



## reed (May 22, 2012)

Standish


----------



## Giaguara (May 24, 2012)

Stanstedish


----------



## g/re/p (May 29, 2012)

Stanstedfish


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 13, 2012)

Restaurant


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 13, 2012)

Impossible


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 15, 2012)

Mission


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 27, 2012)

Tortillas


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 28, 2012)

tacos


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 29, 2012)

bell


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 2, 2012)

ring


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 2, 2012)

my


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 5, 2012)

sharona


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 6, 2012)

old


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 10, 2012)

shoes


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 10, 2012)

women


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 11, 2012)

Imelda


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2012)

fetish


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 22, 2012)

creepy


----------



## reed (Nov 23, 2012)

Ferdinand said:


> creepy




Donald Trump


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 24, 2012)

reed said:


> Donald Trump



Rupert Murdoch


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 28, 2012)

pie


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 5, 2012)

sky


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 5, 2012)

Skyfall


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 5, 2012)

downfall


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 6, 2012)

Bunker


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 6, 2012)

Hill


----------



## reed (Dec 6, 2012)

dictator


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 11, 2012)

Borat


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 21, 2012)

goof


----------



## pds (Dec 22, 2012)

ball


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 25, 2012)

peen


----------



## reed (Dec 27, 2012)

(peen?)

So, my word is... "blonds"


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 27, 2012)

(peen: peen |p&#275;n| noun the end of a hammer head opposite the face, typically wedge-shaped, curved, or spherical. verbstrike with a hammer or the peen of a hammer.) 

bombshell ::love::


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 27, 2012)

Lillehammer


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 18, 2013)

Oppland


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 26, 2013)

nordics


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 4, 2013)

aliens


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2013)

predators


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 7, 2013)

wolfs


----------



## reed (Feb 8, 2013)

packs


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 9, 2013)

Pax _(Eirene in Greek)_


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 10, 2013)

PaX


----------



## pds (Feb 14, 2013)

Romana


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 10, 2013)

Pizza


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 10, 2013)

dough


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 16, 2013)

dosh (English slang for cash)


----------



## pds (Mar 18, 2013)

Tush
(to see if Nixgeek is lurking)


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2013)

depressing
(no Nixgeek)


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 15, 2013)

silence


----------



## bbloke (Apr 16, 2013)

whisper


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 16, 2013)

secret


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 25, 2013)

agent


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 25, 2013)

orange


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 30, 2013)

banana


----------



## Satcomer (May 1, 2013)

dancing


----------



## Rhisiart (May 4, 2013)

queen


----------



## Satcomer (May 4, 2013)

disco (should be dead  )


----------



## g/re/p (May 7, 2013)

death (death and dismemberment before disco!!!)





* funny story - when I was much younger and frequently drunk and/or stoned after arriving home from "the bar" , I used to entertain my fellow apt. complex dwellers by yelling "death and dismemberment before disco!!!" at the top of my lungs and then hitting the power button to my stereo with "Disco Jazz" by Dazz qued to play at high volume.


----------



## pds (May 11, 2013)

taxes


----------



## Rhisiart (May 23, 2013)

faxes


----------



## Satcomer (May 24, 2013)

email


----------



## g/re/p (May 30, 2013)

sms


----------



## pds (Jun 7, 2013)

sos


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 10, 2013)

brb


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 10, 2013)

byob


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2013)

cheap


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 17, 2013)

extravagant


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 17, 2013)

Trump (Donald)


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2013)

spades (are trump)


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 6, 2013)

jacks (are wild)


----------



## bbloke (Jul 13, 2013)

Shady


----------



## reed (Jul 17, 2013)

character


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2013)

standard


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2013)

& Poors


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 23, 2013)

When it rains, sometimes it *Poors*


----------



## pds (Aug 9, 2013)

cats and dogs
(raining and pouring)


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2013)

paws


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 9, 2013)

tigers


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 9, 2013)

rare


----------



## pds (Sep 23, 2013)

bird


----------



## bbloke (Sep 26, 2013)

plane


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 26, 2013)

Superman


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 26, 2013)

SUPARMAN   (clickable link)


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2013)

Mother's Day (13 May 1990)


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2013)

Sunday


----------



## reed (Oct 17, 2013)

brunch


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 2, 2013)

branch


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 5, 2013)

bank


----------



## pds (Nov 7, 2013)

shot


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 9, 2013)

casualty


----------



## pds (Nov 10, 2013)

War


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 12, 2013)

hawk


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2013)

Hudson


----------



## pds (Nov 14, 2013)

River
(home)


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 16, 2013)

stream


----------



## reed (Nov 17, 2013)

flow


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2013)

Flo


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 13, 2013)

commercial


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 14, 2013)

geico


----------



## pds (Dec 16, 2013)

lizard


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 30, 2013)

Tasmanian Devil


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 31, 2013)

barking


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 5, 2014)

mad


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 6, 2014)

sad


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 15, 2014)

mortified


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2014)

Morticia


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 18, 2014)

Cousin It


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2014)

Grandpa


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 25, 2014)

Spittoon


----------



## pds (Feb 24, 2014)

Cartoon


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 24, 2014)

daffy duck


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 26, 2014)

quack


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 26, 2014)

alternative medicine


----------



## reed (Mar 12, 2014)

homeopathy


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 15, 2014)

quackery


----------



## Brian Qualls (Mar 16, 2014)

Trickery


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 16, 2014)

Egads! What is This *Tomfoolery?*


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2014)

surprised


----------



## reed (Mar 31, 2014)

doctors bill


----------



## pds (Apr 3, 2014)

obamacare


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 7, 2014)

whining


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 8, 2014)

pining


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 13, 2014)

pinnacle


----------



## pds (Apr 22, 2014)

Success


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 26, 2014)

Failure


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 30, 2014)

Pessimist


----------



## pds (Apr 30, 2014)

realist


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2014)

dry


----------



## pds (May 7, 2014)

Martini


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2014)

Vodka


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2014)

Deep Eddy's


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2014)

Dr No. 

(Giaguara why didn't you keep up the James Bond theme that started?)


----------



## pds (May 14, 2014)

Yes men


----------



## Rhisiart (May 24, 2014)

Ambivalence


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2014)

oblivious


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 6, 2014)

geosynchronous


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 9, 2014)

idiosyncrasy


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 17, 2014)

singularity


----------



## mamameya (Jul 17, 2014)

exotic


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 22, 2014)

flowers


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 24, 2014)

bee


----------



## pds (Aug 4, 2014)

bop


----------



## Alex470 (Sep 28, 2014)

drop


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 28, 2014)

down


----------



## pds (Sep 29, 2014)

distance


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 2, 2014)

long


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2014)

Shot


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 7, 2014)

whiskey


----------



## pds (Oct 14, 2014)

man ('s my friend he's with me....)


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 15, 2014)

man page (yes, man is man's best friend)


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2014)

sudo (super user do)


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 16, 2014)

sweat (... because sudo is "I sweat" in Italian, and not only unix)


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2014)

Pocari (Sweat) (an electrolyte drink in the orient)


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2014)

potpourri


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2014)

old scents


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2014)

dollars and cents


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 23, 2014)

greedy


----------



## reed (Nov 23, 2014)

bankers. 
The usual answer. Sorry


----------



## pds (Nov 23, 2014)

Trust
(former employer)


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2015)

Lack of trust (former customer, client, or patient)


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2015)

politician


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2015)

lies


----------



## pds (Feb 9, 2015)

sex ----- and videotape


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 16, 2015)

dirty


----------



## jbarley (Feb 16, 2015)

diaper


----------



## pds (Jul 20, 2015)

duty


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 25, 2015)

roster


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2015)

Rhisiart said:


> roster



Player


----------



## pds (Aug 27, 2015)

piano


----------



## magaretz (Oct 21, 2015)

Drum


----------



## pds (Apr 13, 2016)

_song


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 17, 2016)

applause


----------



## pds (Apr 20, 2016)

Ovation


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2016)

Encore


----------



## DeltaMac (May 8, 2016)

champagne


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 7, 2016)

caviar


----------



## pds (Jul 15, 2016)

taste


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2016)

ice cream


----------



## jbarley (Aug 27, 2016)

frozen


----------



## Alex470 (Sep 8, 2016)

movie


----------



## jbarley (Sep 9, 2016)

porn


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 9, 2016)

disease


----------



## jbarley (Sep 9, 2016)

bacteria


----------



## pds (Sep 12, 2016)

dispersion







rats got there from duck duck go "bacteria dispersion dyson hand dryer"


----------



## jbarley (Sep 13, 2016)

Hemispheric


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 16, 2016)

Voyagers


----------



## Alex470 (Mar 12, 2017)

galaxy


----------



## Satcomer (May 21, 2017)

Nebula


----------



## pds (Feb 13, 2018)

Dead


----------



## pds (Feb 26, 2018)

Thread


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2018)

bed


----------



## Alex470 (Oct 16, 2018)

head


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2018)

said


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 19, 2018)

thought


----------



## pds (Oct 27, 2018)

interesting


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 28, 2018)

development


----------



## pds (Oct 29, 2018)

arrested


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 30, 2018)

detained


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 30, 2018)

restrained


----------



## pds (Nov 1, 2018)

Deplaned


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 5, 2018)

disappointed


----------



## pds (Nov 10, 2018)

Down hearted


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 10, 2018)

uplifted


----------



## pds (Nov 12, 2018)

rejuvenated


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 18, 2018)

encouraged


----------



## pds (Nov 20, 2018)

Red badge


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 20, 2018)

lionhearted


----------



## mdnky (Dec 17, 2018)

gallant


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 19, 2018)

coward


----------



## pds (Dec 21, 2018)

Noel


----------



## pds (Dec 21, 2018)

Santa (his name has no el)
/double post cheat


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 22, 2018)

snow


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 14, 2019)

ball


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 16, 2019)

ice


----------



## mdnky (Feb 19, 2019)

tea


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 19, 2019)

hot


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 20, 2019)

cold


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 20, 2019)

wet


----------



## pds (Mar 10, 2019)

Pleasure


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 11, 2019)

release


----------



## mdnky (Mar 15, 2019)

date


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2019)

calendar


----------



## pds (Mar 21, 2019)

Girl


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 31, 2019)

woman


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2019)

Man


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 11, 2019)

wombat


----------



## pds (Aug 6, 2019)

vampire


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 7, 2019)

fiction


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 7, 2019)

tale


----------



## pds (Oct 24, 2019)

Donkey

(when I was young I could not understand why Republicans were Elephants and Democrats were Donkeys, mostly because I thought Nixon was such a jackass.  <   So the association comes up with fiction tales and politics - oh and pin the Tale on the Donkey)


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 24, 2019)

horse 

(following your note, you can add a few letters at the end of my word)


----------



## pds (Oct 24, 2019)

feathers


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 1, 2019)

fly


----------



## pds (Nov 1, 2019)

(You) fools


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 1, 2019)

buffoon


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 2, 2019)

balloon


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 2, 2019)

celebrate


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 2, 2019)

celibate


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 2, 2019)

voluntary


----------



## pds (Nov 7, 2019)

compulsory

(contrarian much?)


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 7, 2019)

enforced


----------



## pds (Nov 8, 2019)

Fiberglass


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 8, 2019)

corvette


----------



## pds (Nov 20, 2019)

courgette


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 20, 2019)

Squash


----------



## pds (Nov 20, 2019)

Pakistan


----------



## bbloke (Nov 23, 2019)

India


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2019)

paprika


----------



## pds (Dec 9, 2019)

Papadapolos

(are proper names allowed?)


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 9, 2019)

Australian

(but I think we need to stay away from politics)
((edited to change my word to something better))


----------



## pds (Dec 10, 2019)

g'day


----------



## bbloke (Dec 11, 2019)

mate


----------



## pds (Dec 11, 2019)

and Match

(Cheryl, only today figured out what you meant. I was wondering why a 1970s Greek strongman was still political. Forgot all about the new guy- both named George. The old guy is forever in my mind with paprika. Go figure!)


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 11, 2019)

maker


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 18, 2020)

Baker


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 18, 2020)

candlestick


----------



## mdnky (Apr 21, 2020)

Park


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 21, 2020)

lonely


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 21, 2020)

hearts


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2020)

Spades


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 26, 2020)

Garden


----------



## mdnky (Apr 27, 2020)

tractor


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 27, 2020)

farm


----------



## pds (Apr 27, 2020)

boy


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 27, 2020)

girl


----------



## pds (Apr 30, 2020)

Meet


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 30, 2020)

virtual


----------



## pds (Apr 30, 2020)

Impossibility


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 30, 2020)

hope


----------



## Satcomer (May 2, 2020)

Dreams


----------



## pds (May 6, 2020)

Field


----------



## Cheryl (May 6, 2020)

grass


----------



## mdnky (May 11, 2020)

seed


----------



## Cheryl (May 11, 2020)

flower


----------



## Satcomer (May 13, 2020)

Smell


----------



## pds (May 13, 2020)

Sense


----------



## Cheryl (May 13, 2020)

common


----------



## Satcomer (May 19, 2020)

Form


----------



## Cheryl (May 19, 2020)

shape


----------



## mdnky (May 21, 2020)

chisel


----------



## Cheryl (May 21, 2020)

wood


----------



## mdnky (May 29, 2020)

shop


----------



## Cheryl (May 29, 2020)

plaque


----------



## Satcomer (May 30, 2020)

Teeth


----------



## Cheryl (May 30, 2020)

dentures


----------



## Satcomer (May 30, 2020)

Implants


----------



## Cheryl (May 30, 2020)

costly


----------



## pds (Sep 23, 2020)

Inaction


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 24, 2020)

negligence


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 24, 2020)

confidence


----------



## pds (Nov 2, 2020)

bombast


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 2, 2020)

pompous


----------



## pds (Nov 4, 2020)

windbag


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 4, 2020)

politician


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 4, 2020)

voter


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 7, 2020)

Independent


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 7, 2020)

winner


----------



## mdnky (Nov 9, 2020)

chicken


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 9, 2020)

beef


----------



## mdnky (Nov 11, 2020)

dinner


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2020)

Lunch


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 11, 2020)

snack


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2020)

Dinner


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 2, 2020)

turkey


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2020)

gravy


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 2, 2020)

moat


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2020)

boat


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 3, 2020)

water


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 3, 2020)

sailing


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 3, 2020)

wind


----------



## pds (Dec 4, 2020)

The clock


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 4, 2020)

battery


----------



## pds (Dec 5, 2020)

Tunnel


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 6, 2020)

overpass


----------



## mdnky (Dec 10, 2020)

pedestrian


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 10, 2020)

jogger


----------



## bbloke (Dec 19, 2020)

sweaty


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 19, 2020)

stinky


----------



## mdnky (Dec 26, 2020)

cheese


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 26, 2020)

crackers


----------



## mdnky (Dec 26, 2020)

chili


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 26, 2020)

beans


----------



## mdnky (Dec 28, 2020)

foul


----------



## pds (Dec 28, 2020)

falafel


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 28, 2020)

peas


----------



## mdnky (Dec 28, 2020)

pod


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 29, 2020)

bubble


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 29, 2020)

trouble


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 29, 2020)

misfortune


----------



## mdnky (Dec 31, 2020)

cookie


----------



## chevy (Dec 31, 2020)

wookiee


----------



## pds (Dec 31, 2020)

Curveball


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 31, 2020)

slimeball


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 1, 2021)

Dodgeball


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 1, 2021)

oddball


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 2, 2021)

oval


----------



## pds (Jan 3, 2021)

Office


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 3, 2021)

oath


----------



## pds (Jan 3, 2021)

Broken


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 4, 2021)

glue


----------



## pds (Jan 4, 2021)

Paste


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 4, 2021)

Childhood


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 4, 2021)

teenager


----------



## pds (Jan 7, 2021)

petulant


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 7, 2021)

tantrum


----------



## chevy (Jan 8, 2021)

Robin


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 8, 2021)

Batman


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 8, 2021)

crime


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 8, 2021)

solver


----------



## chevy (Jan 9, 2021)

acid


----------



## pds (Jan 10, 2021)

Reflux


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2021)

Æon


----------



## pds (Jan 12, 2021)

Gorgon


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2021)

Godzilla


----------



## mdnky (Jan 12, 2021)

Japan


----------



## pds (Jan 13, 2021)

knives


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 14, 2021)

scissors


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 14, 2021)

rock


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 14, 2021)

paper


----------



## mdnky (Jan 15, 2021)

jam


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2021)

toast


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 15, 2021)

butter


----------



## pds (Jan 15, 2021)

ball


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 15, 2021)

play


----------



## pds (Jan 16, 2021)

Games


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 17, 2021)

Rules


----------



## pds (Jan 17, 2021)

and Regulations


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 17, 2021)

laws


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 17, 2021)

Breakers


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 17, 2021)

criminals


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2021)

Tendencies


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 18, 2021)

liability


----------



## mdnky (Jan 20, 2021)

ice


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 20, 2021)

snow


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 21, 2021)

Man


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 21, 2021)

abominable


----------



## pds (Jan 22, 2021)

Adorable


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2021)

Sexy


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 22, 2021)

doubtful


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 22, 2021)

questionable


----------



## pds (Jan 25, 2021)

judgement


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 25, 2021)

guilty


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2021)

conscience


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 26, 2021)

morals


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2021)

dilemma


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 26, 2021)

Clarity


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 27, 2021)

facts


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2021)

alternative
(forever linked - thanks to 7&@%9)


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 27, 2021)

conspiracy


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 27, 2021)

debunked


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 28, 2021)

discredit


----------



## bbloke (Jan 31, 2021)

Refute


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 31, 2021)

prove


----------



## pds (Jan 31, 2021)

justify


----------



## UncleGar (Feb 2, 2021)

marshal


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 2, 2021)

sheriff


----------



## pds (Feb 2, 2021)

Dillon


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 2, 2021)

Chester


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 2, 2021)

Festus


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 2, 2021)

Gomer


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 3, 2021)

Ignorant


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 3, 2021)

intelligent


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2021)

design


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 3, 2021)

art


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 4, 2021)

Crappy


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 4, 2021)

folk


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 4, 2021)

misguided


----------



## pds (Feb 5, 2021)

Deluded


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 5, 2021)

fool


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 5, 2021)

Genius


----------



## pds (Feb 5, 2021)

bar


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 5, 2021)

stool


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 5, 2021)

martini


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 6, 2021)

daiquiri


----------



## pds (Feb 6, 2021)

hickory


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2021)

oak


----------



## pds (Feb 7, 2021)

barrel


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 7, 2021)

whiskey


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 8, 2021)

scotch


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 8, 2021)

Hangover


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 9, 2021)

again


----------



## pds (Feb 9, 2021)

sequel


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 9, 2021)

series


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 10, 2021)

parallel


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 10, 2021)

Horizontal


----------



## pds (Feb 10, 2021)

meditation


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 10, 2021)

silent


----------



## mdnky (Feb 11, 2021)

service


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 11, 2021)

duty


----------



## pds (Feb 11, 2021)

Bound


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 11, 2021)

shackled


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2021)

Pick


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 12, 2021)

lock


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 12, 2021)

freedom


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 12, 2021)

independence


----------



## mdnky (Feb 14, 2021)

day


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 14, 2021)

evening


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 15, 2021)

Twilight


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 15, 2021)

dawn


----------



## pds (Feb 15, 2021)

on


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 16, 2021)

Solar


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 16, 2021)

lunar


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 16, 2021)

looney


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 16, 2021)

toones


----------



## bbloke (Feb 17, 2021)

Wabbit


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 17, 2021)

Elmer


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 18, 2021)

Speedy Gonzalez


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 18, 2021)

Daffy


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 18, 2021)

Pepé (Le Pew)


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 18, 2021)

Penelope


----------



## pds (Feb 20, 2021)

Clearwater


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 20, 2021)

Scuba diving


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2021)

Egypt


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 21, 2021)

sand


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2021)

sun


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 21, 2021)

clouds


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2021)

obfuscation]


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 21, 2021)

unintelligible


----------



## pds (Feb 23, 2021)

Babbled


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 23, 2021)

garbled


----------



## mdnky (Feb 26, 2021)

transmission


----------



## pds (Feb 27, 2021)

Hydrostatic


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 27, 2021)

pressure


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 27, 2021)

bloating


----------



## bbloke (Feb 27, 2021)

swelling


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 27, 2021)

bulge


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 27, 2021)

pimple-popper


----------



## pds (Feb 27, 2021)

Ooze


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 27, 2021)

gross


----------



## mdnky (Feb 28, 2021)

incompetence


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 28, 2021)

Authorities


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 28, 2021)

supremacy


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 28, 2021)

pawns


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 28, 2021)

kings


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 28, 2021)

knights


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 28, 2021)

damsels


----------



## pds (Feb 28, 2021)

distress


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 28, 2021)

rescued


----------



## pds (Mar 1, 2021)

redeemed


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 1, 2021)

absolve


----------



## bbloke (Mar 1, 2021)

exonerate


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 1, 2021)

implicate


----------



## bbloke (Mar 2, 2021)

compromise

(Woohoo!  Page 1000!)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 2, 2021)

balance


----------



## bbloke (Mar 2, 2021)

precarious


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 2, 2021)

dangerous


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 2, 2021)

Communist


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 2, 2021)

American


----------



## pds (Mar 2, 2021)

convict


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 3, 2021)

prison


----------



## bbloke (Mar 3, 2021)

riot


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 3, 2021)

protest


----------



## bbloke (Mar 3, 2021)

insurrection


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 3, 2021)

mutiny


----------



## pds (Mar 3, 2021)

treason


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 3, 2021)

allegiance


----------



## bbloke (Mar 3, 2021)

flag


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 3, 2021)

country


----------



## bbloke (Mar 3, 2021)

jingoism


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 3, 2021)

extreme


----------



## pds (Mar 4, 2021)

Sports


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 4, 2021)

professional


----------



## bbloke (Mar 4, 2021)

amateur


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 4, 2021)

Olympics


----------



## bbloke (Mar 4, 2021)

Tokyo


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 4, 2021)

Beijing


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 4, 2021)

Pollution


----------



## bbloke (Mar 5, 2021)

smog


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 5, 2021)

mask


----------



## bbloke (Mar 5, 2021)

protection


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 5, 2021)

Cleanup


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 5, 2021)

soap


----------



## bbloke (Mar 5, 2021)

gel


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 5, 2021)

foam


----------



## bbloke (Mar 5, 2021)

shaving


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 5, 2021)

razor


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 5, 2021)

burn


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 5, 2021)

scalding


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 6, 2021)

roasting


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 6, 2021)

baking


----------



## bbloke (Mar 6, 2021)

Cookies


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 6, 2021)

Erase


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 6, 2021)

caches


----------



## pds (Mar 6, 2021)

satchel


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 7, 2021)

bag


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 7, 2021)

Horse


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 7, 2021)

donkey


----------



## bbloke (Mar 8, 2021)

lion


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 8, 2021)

Cougar


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 8, 2021)

jaguar


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 8, 2021)

cheetah


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 8, 2021)

cats


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 8, 2021)

OS X


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 8, 2021)

System 7


----------



## pds (Mar 9, 2021)

Classic


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 9, 2021)

Hacks


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 10, 2021)

update


----------



## bbloke (Mar 10, 2021)

OS


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 10, 2021)

system


----------



## pds (Mar 11, 2021)

wide


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 11, 2021)

Danger


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 11, 2021)

hazard


----------



## bbloke (Mar 12, 2021)

Dukes


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 12, 2021)

Old


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 12, 2021)

hills


----------



## pds (Mar 12, 2021)

Brothers


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 13, 2021)

Sisters


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 15, 2021)

Father


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 15, 2021)

Uncle


----------



## pds (Mar 16, 2021)

fester


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 16, 2021)

family


----------



## pds (Mar 16, 2021)

feud


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 16, 2021)

makeup


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 17, 2021)

Eyeshadow


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2021)

lipstick


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 17, 2021)

kiss


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2021)

hug


----------



## pds (Mar 19, 2021)

Bear


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 19, 2021)

cub


----------



## bbloke (Mar 19, 2021)

Lion


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 19, 2021)

cat


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 19, 2021)

dog


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 20, 2021)

pet


----------



## pds (Mar 20, 2021)

breath


----------



## bbloke (Mar 20, 2021)

stink


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 20, 2021)

smell


----------



## bbloke (Mar 21, 2021)

sniff


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 21, 2021)

sneeze


----------



## bbloke (Mar 21, 2021)

aerosol   (Sorry!  )


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 21, 2021)

cough


----------



## bbloke (Mar 21, 2021)

medicine


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 21, 2021)

herbal


----------



## bbloke (Mar 21, 2021)

tea


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 21, 2021)

leaves


----------



## pds (Mar 22, 2021)

Fortune teller


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 22, 2021)

palm


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 23, 2021)

tree


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 23, 2021)

bush


----------



## pds (Mar 23, 2021)

junior


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 23, 2021)

senior


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 24, 2021)

runt


----------



## bbloke (Mar 24, 2021)

animal


----------



## pds (Mar 25, 2021)

Clapton

(literally rapid fire association to Dr Teeth to Ginger Baker to Eric)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 25, 2021)

music


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 26, 2021)

soothing


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 26, 2021)

mesmerizing


----------



## bbloke (Mar 29, 2021)

trance


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 30, 2021)

dream


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 30, 2021)

inspiration


----------



## pds (Mar 30, 2021)

Perspiration


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 31, 2021)

sweat


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 31, 2021)

equity


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 31, 2021)

value


----------



## bbloke (Apr 1, 2021)

Cost


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 1, 2021)

tariff


----------



## pds (Apr 2, 2021)

Zone


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 2, 2021)

base


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 2, 2021)

foundation


----------



## pds (Apr 2, 2021)

Asimov


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 2, 2021)

station


----------



## bbloke (Apr 3, 2021)

Train


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 3, 2021)

travel


----------



## pds (Apr 3, 2021)

plans


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 3, 2021)

itinerary


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2021)

learning


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 4, 2021)

syllabus


----------



## bbloke (Apr 4, 2021)

course


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 4, 2021)

semester


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 6, 2021)

quarter


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 6, 2021)

year


----------



## pds (Apr 6, 2021)

Round


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 6, 2021)

square


----------



## pds (Apr 7, 2021)

Peg


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 7, 2021)

dowl

Edit: dowel


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 7, 2021)

misspelt


----------



## pds (Apr 7, 2021)

funny


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 7, 2021)

common


----------



## bbloke (Apr 8, 2021)

Creative


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 8, 2021)

article


----------



## pds (Apr 8, 2021)

Clothing


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 8, 2021)

shoe


----------



## pds (Apr 8, 2021)

horn


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 8, 2021)

toot


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 9, 2021)

Loot


----------



## bbloke (Apr 11, 2021)

Plunder


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 11, 2021)

hoard


----------



## pds (Apr 11, 2021)

Squander


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 11, 2021)

share


----------



## pds (Apr 12, 2021)

Prices


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 12, 2021)

exorbitant


----------



## bbloke (Apr 13, 2021)

extortionate


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 13, 2021)

outrageous


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 13, 2021)

obvious


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 13, 2021)

subtle


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 14, 2021)

Back when I was in College

Roger Waters - Radio Waves


----------



## pds (Apr 14, 2021)

juxtapositioned


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 14, 2021)

contrast


----------



## bbloke (Apr 15, 2021)

saturation


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2021)

bloviation


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 15, 2021)

chatty


----------



## pds (Apr 16, 2021)

Kathy


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 16, 2021)

doll


----------



## pds (Apr 17, 2021)

Face


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 17, 2021)

cute


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2021)

special


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 19, 2021)

extraordinary


----------



## pds (Apr 19, 2021)

Gentlemen


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 19, 2021)

nobleman


----------



## mdnky (Apr 21, 2021)

lord


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 22, 2021)

Knight


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 22, 2021)

damsel


----------



## pds (Apr 22, 2021)

Whiplash (Snydley)


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 22, 2021)

moxie


----------



## bbloke (Apr 26, 2021)

(had to look that one up!)

courage


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 26, 2021)

cowardice


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 27, 2021)

woke


----------



## pds (Apr 27, 2021)

buzzword


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 27, 2021)

excuses


----------



## pds (Apr 29, 2021)

excuses

(as in ”excuses excuses”)


----------



## Cheryl (May 1, 2021)

cojones


----------



## pds (May 1, 2021)

Queen


----------



## mdnky (May 2, 2021)

bohemian


----------



## pds (May 2, 2021)

Rhapsody


----------



## Cheryl (May 2, 2021)

conventional


----------



## bbloke (May 2, 2021)

alternative


----------



## pds (May 2, 2021)

Facts


----------



## Cheryl (May 3, 2021)

lies


----------



## pds (May 7, 2021)

deceptions


----------



## Cheryl (May 7, 2021)

truth


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2021)

Facts


----------



## Cheryl (May 9, 2021)

fiction


----------



## bbloke (May 10, 2021)

tale


----------



## Cheryl (May 10, 2021)

wag {the tail}


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2021)

politics


----------



## Cheryl (May 11, 2021)

civics


----------



## DeltaMac (May 11, 2021)

civility


----------



## Cheryl (May 11, 2021)

graciousness


----------



## Satcomer (May 12, 2021)

classy


----------



## Cheryl (May 12, 2021)

swanky


----------



## pds (May 13, 2021)

hotel


----------



## Cheryl (May 13, 2021)

residence


----------



## Satcomer (May 13, 2021)

lawn


----------



## Cheryl (May 13, 2021)

grass


----------



## Satcomer (May 14, 2021)

grows


----------



## Cheryl (May 14, 2021)

weeds


----------



## bbloke (May 15, 2021)

herbs


----------



## Cheryl (May 15, 2021)

spices


----------



## pds (May 16, 2021)

Cobwebs


----------



## mdnky (May 20, 2021)

broom


----------



## Cheryl (May 20, 2021)

mop


----------



## bbloke (May 20, 2021)

puddle


----------



## Cheryl (May 20, 2021)

rain


----------



## bbloke (May 20, 2021)

shower


----------



## Cheryl (May 20, 2021)

storm


----------



## Satcomer (May 21, 2021)

tornado


----------



## pds (May 21, 2021)

destruction


----------



## bbloke (May 21, 2021)

construction


----------



## Cheryl (May 21, 2021)

reconstruction


----------



## pds (May 21, 2021)

Carpetbaggers


----------



## Cheryl (May 21, 2021)

opportunist


----------



## DeltaMac (May 22, 2021)

optometrist


----------



## Cheryl (May 22, 2021)

glasses


----------



## pds (May 23, 2021)

Plates


----------



## Cheryl (May 23, 2021)

bowls


----------



## Satcomer (May 23, 2021)

cereal


----------



## Cheryl (May 23, 2021)

milk


----------



## Satcomer (May 23, 2021)

shake


----------



## Cheryl (May 23, 2021)

ice cream


----------



## bbloke (May 25, 2021)

sundae


----------



## Cheryl (May 25, 2021)

cherries


----------



## pds (May 25, 2021)

pits


----------



## Cheryl (May 25, 2021)

seed


----------



## pds (May 26, 2021)

money


----------



## Cheryl (May 26, 2021)

payment


----------



## pds (May 27, 2021)

Systems


----------



## bbloke (May 27, 2021)

operating


----------



## Cheryl (May 27, 2021)

surgery


----------



## pds (May 28, 2021)

Plastic


----------



## Cheryl (May 28, 2021)

recycle


----------



## DeltaMac (May 28, 2021)

bicycle


----------



## Cheryl (May 28, 2021)

wheels


----------



## pds (May 30, 2021)

training


----------



## Cheryl (May 30, 2021)

apprentice


----------



## bbloke (May 30, 2021)

sorcerer


----------



## Cheryl (May 31, 2021)

warlock


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2021)

Peacenik


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 3, 2021)

pacifist


----------



## pds (Jun 3, 2021)

Binky


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 3, 2021)

baby


----------



## pds (Jun 4, 2021)

Face


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 4, 2021)

toes


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 4, 2021)

fingers


----------



## pds (Jun 4, 2021)

Accuses


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 4, 2021)

condemn


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2021)

Nation


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 8, 2021)

democracy


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 8, 2021)

republic


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 8, 2021)

dictator


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2021)

Papa (doc)


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 8, 2021)

Mama


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2021)

Egypt


(om al donia - mother of the world)


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 8, 2021)

pryamids


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2021)

schemes


----------



## mdnky (Jun 8, 2021)

politicians


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 9, 2021)

liars


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 9, 2021)

fabricator


----------



## pds (Jun 10, 2021)

Prevaricator


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 10, 2021)

cagey


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 11, 2021)

scammers


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 11, 2021)

spammers


----------



## pds (Jun 12, 2021)

Preppers


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 12, 2021)

percenters


----------



## pds (Jun 13, 2021)

Narratives


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 13, 2021)

chronicles


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2021)

Narnia


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 16, 2021)

biblical


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2021)

Legen (wait for it) dary


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 16, 2021)

fable


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 17, 2021)

story


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 17, 2021)

fairytale


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 18, 2021)

legend


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 18, 2021)

myth


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2021)

Philosophy


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 19, 2021)

convictions


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2021)

Wrongful


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 19, 2021)

warranted


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 19, 2021)

car


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 19, 2021)

lemon


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 20, 2021)

cherry


----------



## pds (Jun 20, 2021)

Picker


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 20, 2021)

grapes


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 20, 2021)

apples


----------



## pds (Jun 22, 2021)

oranges


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 22, 2021)

bananas


----------



## pds (Jun 22, 2021)

nuts


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 22, 2021)

cherries


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2021)

pits


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 23, 2021)

stones


----------



## pds (Jun 23, 2021)

sticks


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 23, 2021)

bones


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 24, 2021)

forensics


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 24, 2021)

microscope


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2021)

dimethylcatalaze


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 24, 2021)

dimethyl sulfoxide


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2021)

trisulfic antimony


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 24, 2021)

metalloid


----------



## bbloke (Jun 25, 2021)

silicon


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 25, 2021)

valley


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2021)

Disyllabic antipathy


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 25, 2021)

dislike


----------



## pds (Jun 25, 2021)

Disinclination


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 25, 2021)

reluctance


----------



## bbloke (Jun 27, 2021)

trepidation


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 27, 2021)

equanimity


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 29, 2021)

mental


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 29, 2021)

tranquility


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2021)

euphoria

(really - first thought "base" but that would be monosyllabic hypocrisy   )


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2021)

trance


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 30, 2021)

dream


----------



## pds (Jul 3, 2021)

plan


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 4, 2021)

scam


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 5, 2021)

racket


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 6, 2021)

mob


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 6, 2021)

protest


----------



## pds (Jul 6, 2021)

too much


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 6, 2021)

justified


----------



## pds (Jul 6, 2021)

Kerned


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 7, 2021)

evenly


----------



## bbloke (Jul 9, 2021)

spaced


----------



## pds (Jul 10, 2021)

Out


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 10, 2021)

period


----------



## pds (Jul 10, 2021)

Fugue state


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2021)

Lockdowns


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 11, 2021)

confining


----------



## pds (Jul 17, 2021)

closeting


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 17, 2021)

covert


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 18, 2021)

cover


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 18, 2021)

overt


----------



## pds (Jul 19, 2021)

blatant


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 19, 2021)

obvious


----------



## pds (Jul 19, 2021)

Captain


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2021)

private


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 20, 2021)

Eye


----------



## pds (Jul 20, 2021)

spy


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2021)

intelligence


----------



## pds (Jul 20, 2021)

gathering


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2021)

party


----------



## pds (Jul 21, 2021)

Gossip


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 21, 2021)

rumor


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 21, 2021)

Facts


----------



## pds (Jul 21, 2021)

figures

(so as to avoid the rabbit hole)


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 21, 2021)

numbers


----------



## pds (Jul 23, 2021)

strength


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 23, 2021)

weakness


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 25, 2021)

Exercise


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 25, 2021)

muscles


----------



## bbloke (Jul 29, 2021)

mussels


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 29, 2021)

clams


----------



## pds (Jul 30, 2021)

scratch


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 30, 2021)

itch


----------



## pds (Jul 30, 2021)

fingers


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 30, 2021)

nails


----------



## pds (Jul 30, 2021)

coffin


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 31, 2021)

death


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 31, 2021)

final


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 31, 2021)

irrevocable


----------



## pds (Jul 31, 2021)

Trust


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 31, 2021)

responsibility


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 2, 2021)

duty


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 2, 2021)

commitment


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 7, 2021)

loyalty


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 7, 2021)

patriotism


----------



## bbloke (Aug 8, 2021)

jingoism


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 8, 2021)

chauvinism


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 8, 2021)

wrong


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 8, 2021)

thong


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 8, 2021)

undies


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 11, 2021)

underwear


----------



## pds (Aug 11, 2021)

supersuit


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2021)

birthdaysuit


----------



## pds (Aug 11, 2021)

commando


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2021)

nude


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2021)

study


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 12, 2021)

art


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 12, 2021)

Picasso


----------



## pds (Aug 13, 2021)

Fractured


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 13, 2021)

fairytales


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 14, 2021)

history


----------



## pds (Aug 14, 2021)

revised


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 14, 2021)

ignored


----------



## pds (Aug 15, 2021)

repeated


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 15, 2021)

incessant


----------



## pds (Aug 15, 2021)

Timeless


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 15, 2021)

ephemeral


----------



## bbloke (Aug 15, 2021)

transient


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 15, 2021)

momentary


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 15, 2021)

fiat


----------



## pds (Aug 15, 2021)

perspective


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 16, 2021)

attitude


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 19, 2021)

Individual


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 19, 2021)

isolated


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 19, 2021)

vaccinated


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 19, 2021)

booster


----------



## bbloke (Aug 21, 2021)

antibodies


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 21, 2021)

microorganisms


----------



## pds (Aug 22, 2021)

Macrobiotic


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 22, 2021)

antibiotic


----------



## pds (Aug 22, 2021)

Probiotic

_(is my contrarianism showing?)_


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 23, 2021)

germs


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 23, 2021)

soap


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 23, 2021)

antibacterial


----------



## bbloke (Aug 24, 2021)

antiviral


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 24, 2021)

protection


----------



## pds (Aug 24, 2021)

racket


----------



## bbloke (Aug 26, 2021)

noise


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 26, 2021)

racket


----------



## pds (Aug 27, 2021)

ball


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 28, 2021)

sport


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2021)

s medicine


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 31, 2021)

miracle


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 2, 2021)

hockey


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 2, 2021)

games


----------



## pds (Sep 2, 2021)

fights


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 2, 2021)

referee


----------



## pds (Sep 2, 2021)

blind


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 2, 2021)

compromised


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 2, 2021)

laws


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 2, 2021)

lawyers


----------



## pds (Sep 3, 2021)

Jokes


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 3, 2021)

disbarred


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 3, 2021)

desecrated


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 3, 2021)

dishonor


----------



## bbloke (Sep 5, 2021)

disgrace


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 5, 2021)

scandal


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 5, 2021)

cats


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 5, 2021)

feral


----------



## bbloke (Sep 6, 2021)

interactive


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 6, 2021)

video


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 6, 2021)

recording


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 9, 2021)

camera


----------



## pds (Sep 9, 2021)

Session


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 11, 2021)

symposium


----------



## bbloke (Sep 11, 2021)

seminar


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 11, 2021)

boring


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 13, 2021)

Narcissistic


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 13, 2021)

egotistic


----------



## mdnky (Sep 15, 2021)

maniac


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 15, 2021)

psychotic


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 16, 2021)

normal


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 25, 2021)

abnormal


----------



## pds (Sep 26, 2021)

Snafu


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 26, 2021)

chaos


----------



## bbloke (Sep 26, 2021)

disorder


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 27, 2021)

resolution


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 27, 2021)

revolution


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 27, 2021)

violence


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 27, 2021)

brutality


----------



## bbloke (Oct 6, 2021)

slavery


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 6, 2021)

freedom


----------



## pds (Oct 6, 2021)

Antonyms


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 6, 2021)

synonyms


----------



## pds (Oct 7, 2021)

Redundant loop


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 7, 2021)

superfluous


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 7, 2021)

conspiracy


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 7, 2021)

liar


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2021)

Deluded


----------



## bbloke (Oct 8, 2021)

deceived


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 9, 2021)

gullible


----------



## pds (Oct 10, 2021)

Edible


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 10, 2021)

dessert


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 10, 2021)

cake


----------



## pds (Oct 10, 2021)

Guillotine


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 10, 2021)

rope


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 11, 2021)

chair


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 11, 2021)

jail


----------



## bbloke (Oct 11, 2021)

incarcerate


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 13, 2021)

penalty


----------



## pds (Oct 14, 2021)

slashing


----------



## bbloke (Oct 14, 2021)

cutting


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 14, 2021)

prices


----------



## pds (Oct 16, 2021)

Waterhouses


----------



## bbloke (Oct 19, 2021)

Coopers


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 19, 2021)

network


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2021)

cars


----------



## pds (Oct 20, 2021)

Roads


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 20, 2021)

trucks


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2021)

delivery


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 21, 2021)

stalled


----------



## bbloke (Oct 25, 2021)

aerodynamics


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 25, 2021)

space


----------



## bbloke (Oct 26, 2021)

vacuum


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 27, 2021)

pulsar


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 28, 2021)

nebula


----------



## pds (Oct 28, 2021)

stardust


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 28, 2021)

galaxies


----------



## pds (Nov 2, 2021)

clusters


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 2, 2021)

gaggle


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 2, 2021)

chicken


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 2, 2021)

goose


----------



## mdnky (Nov 3, 2021)

maverick


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 3, 2021)

eccentric


----------



## pds (Nov 4, 2021)

concentric


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 5, 2021)

circles


----------



## pds (Nov 6, 2021)

Sand


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 6, 2021)

beach


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 7, 2021)

Prince


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 7, 2021)

charming


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 7, 2021)

royalty


----------



## pds (Nov 7, 2021)

residuals


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 8, 2021)

leftovers


----------



## mdnky (Nov 10, 2021)

turkey


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 10, 2021)

ham


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 10, 2021)

gravy


----------



## pds (Nov 10, 2021)

Dough


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 10, 2021)

noodles


----------



## mdnky (Nov 11, 2021)

pool


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2021)

drowning


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 11, 2021)

floating


----------



## mdnky (Nov 13, 2021)

point


----------



## pds (Nov 15, 2021)

Registers


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 17, 2021)

sale


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 17, 2021)

retail


----------



## bbloke (Nov 17, 2021)

goods


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 17, 2021)

garbage


----------



## mdnky (Nov 17, 2021)

Windows


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 17, 2021)

doors


----------



## pds (Nov 20, 2021)

Concert


----------



## mdnky (Nov 20, 2021)

hall


----------



## pds (Nov 20, 2021)

Oates


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 21, 2021)

CCR


----------



## mdnky (Nov 21, 2021)

rain


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 21, 2021)

clouds


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 21, 2021)

Sun


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 21, 2021)

snow


----------



## mdnky (Nov 21, 2021)

day


----------



## pds (Nov 22, 2021)

tripper


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 22, 2021)

penalty


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 22, 2021)

fine


----------



## pds (Nov 22, 2021)

Ill


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2021)

sick


----------



## pds (Nov 23, 2021)

Tired


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 23, 2021)

rebound


----------



## pds (Nov 23, 2021)

Layup


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2021)

score


----------



## mdnky (Nov 23, 2021)

card


----------



## bbloke (Nov 24, 2021)

yellow


----------



## pds (Nov 24, 2021)

Belly


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 24, 2021)

Jelly


----------



## pds (Nov 24, 2021)

phish


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 25, 2021)

dish


----------



## pds (Nov 25, 2021)

Slip


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 26, 2021)

fall


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 26, 2021)

depression


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 26, 2021)

anxiety


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 27, 2021)

breakup


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 27, 2021)

makeup


----------



## pds (Nov 27, 2021)

Foundation


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 27, 2021)

substructure


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 28, 2021)

lies


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 29, 2021)

truth


----------



## pds (Nov 29, 2021)

Alternatives


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 30, 2021)

natural


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 30, 2021)

artificial


----------



## mdnky (Dec 1, 2021)

flavour


----------



## pds (Dec 1, 2021)

Packet


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2021)

ketchup


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 2, 2021)

mustard


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2021)

hamburger


----------



## pds (Dec 2, 2021)

mayonnaise. (or Canada)


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 2, 2021)

pickles


----------



## pds (Dec 4, 2021)

(Morey) Amsterdam


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 9, 2021)

glass


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 9, 2021)

plastic


----------



## pds (Dec 9, 2021)

Superficial


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 10, 2021)

natural


----------



## pds (Dec 10, 2021)

Redford


----------



## bbloke (Dec 22, 2021)

untouchables


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 22, 2021)

Eliot


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 24, 2021)

beer


----------



## pds (Dec 28, 2021)

belly


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 28, 2021)

waist


----------



## bbloke (Dec 28, 2021)

jeans


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 28, 2021)

sweats


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 29, 2021)

basketball


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 29, 2021)

football


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 29, 2021)

rugby


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 30, 2021)

hockey


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 30, 2021)

T-ball


----------



## pds (Dec 31, 2021)

Q-ball


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 31, 2021)

pickle ball


----------



## pds (Dec 31, 2021)

Ball-Z


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 31, 2021)

dodge


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 31, 2021)

Tesla


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 31, 2021)

batteries


----------



## pds (Jan 1, 2022)

(Not) included


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 1, 2022)

gadgets


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 1, 2022)

dingus


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 1, 2022)

crash


----------



## mdnky (Jan 1, 2022)

test


----------



## pds (Jan 1, 2022)

Dummy


----------



## pds (Jan 15, 2022)

(guess we need a) BRIDGE (to continue)


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2022)

falls


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 15, 2022)

splash


----------



## pds (Jan 15, 2022)

Color


----------



## mdnky (Jan 16, 2022)

match


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 17, 2022)

lighter


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 17, 2022)

fire


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 17, 2022)

ice


----------



## pds (Jan 18, 2022)

Cream


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 18, 2022)

sprinkles


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2022)

sundae


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 22, 2022)

chocolate


----------



## mdnky (Jan 24, 2022)

chip


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 24, 2022)

raisins


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 24, 2022)

grapes


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 24, 2022)

wine


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 24, 2022)

Riesling


----------



## pds (Jan 25, 2022)

Concord


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 25, 2022)

Chardonnay


----------



## pds (Jan 26, 2022)

chandelier


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 26, 2022)

crystal


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2022)

Dilithium


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 27, 2022)

rare


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 27, 2022)

artificial


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2022)

Fake


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 27, 2022)

bogus


----------



## pds (Jan 28, 2022)

fraudulent


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 29, 2022)

fake


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 29, 2022)

parts


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 29, 2022)

whole


----------



## pds (Jan 29, 2022)

enchilada


----------



## bbloke (Jan 30, 2022)

Tortilla


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 30, 2022)

throne


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 30, 2022)

castle


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 30, 2022)

bravo


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 31, 2022)

encore


----------



## mdnky (Feb 2, 2022)

applause


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 2, 2022)

ovation


----------



## pds (Feb 3, 2022)

Guitars


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 3, 2022)

drums


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 4, 2022)

singer


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 4, 2022)

player


----------



## pds (Feb 7, 2022)

Piano


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2022)

drums


----------



## mdnky (Feb 8, 2022)

deja vu


----------



## pds (Feb 10, 2022)

visions


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 10, 2022)

ghost


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 11, 2022)

trauma


----------



## pds (Feb 11, 2022)

Ward


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 11, 2022)

hospital


----------



## pds (Feb 12, 2022)

catastrophe


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 12, 2022)

destruction


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2022)

rebuild


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 12, 2022)

renovate


----------



## mdnky (Feb 12, 2022)

never-ending


----------



## bbloke (Feb 13, 2022)

story


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 13, 2022)

tale


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 13, 2022)

UFO


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 13, 2022)

space


----------



## pds (Feb 14, 2022)

eks


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 14, 2022)

survive


----------



## pds (Feb 16, 2022)

thrive


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 16, 2022)

stars


----------



## pds (Feb 16, 2022)

garters


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 17, 2022)

thighs


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 17, 2022)

pantyhose


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 17, 2022)

leg-warmers


----------



## pds (Feb 20, 2022)

HotHands


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 21, 2022)

coldfeet


----------



## pds (Feb 21, 2022)

chicken-out


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 21, 2022)

duck-skin


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 21, 2022)

call


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 21, 2022)

write


----------



## pds (Feb 24, 2022)

compose


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 24, 2022)

create


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 1, 2022)

consume


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 1, 2022)

devour


----------



## pds (Mar 1, 2022)

wolf


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 1, 2022)

rabbit


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 3, 2022)

kids


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 3, 2022)

teens


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 4, 2022)

rebelion


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 4, 2022)

defiance


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 4, 2022)

reunion


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 4, 2022)

celebration


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 5, 2022)

music


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 5, 2022)

dance


----------



## pds (Mar 5, 2022)

Dance


----------



## mdnky (Mar 7, 2022)

party


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 7, 2022)

balloons


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 7, 2022)

Helium


----------



## pds (Mar 7, 2022)

Krypton


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 7, 2022)

streamers


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 9, 2022)

fireworks


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 9, 2022)

noise


----------



## mdnky (Mar 12, 2022)

filter


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 13, 2022)

air


----------



## mdnky (Mar 16, 2022)

raid


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 16, 2022)

shelter


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 16, 2022)

barracks


----------



## pds (Mar 24, 2022)

Ukraine


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 24, 2022)

fighters


----------



## pds (Mar 26, 2022)

Foo


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 26, 2022)

music


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 27, 2022)

80s


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 27, 2022)

present


----------



## pds (Mar 27, 2022)

Passed (away)


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 28, 2022)

life


----------



## pds (Mar 28, 2022)

affirming


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 8, 2022)

declare


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 9, 2022)

mistake


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 9, 2022)

blunder


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 9, 2022)

blunderbuss


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 9, 2022)

accurate


----------



## pds (Apr 9, 2022)

Scattershot


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 9, 2022)

panic


----------



## mdnky (Apr 9, 2022)

buy


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 9, 2022)

sell


----------



## pds (Apr 10, 2022)

Short


----------



## mdnky (Apr 10, 2022)

circuit


----------



## pds (Apr 11, 2022)

player


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 11, 2022)

hard


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 11, 2022)

rigid


----------



## pds (Apr 11, 2022)

Vacuum


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 12, 2022)

space


----------



## pds (Apr 12, 2022)

Lazers


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 12, 2022)

holes


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2022)

trouble


----------



## pds (Apr 13, 2022)

Tribbles


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 13, 2022)

drip


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 13, 2022)

Flood


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 13, 2022)

storm


----------



## chevy (Apr 15, 2022)

brain


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 15, 2022)

smart


----------



## pds (Apr 15, 2022)

Hurt


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 15, 2022)

harm


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 23, 2022)

protect


----------



## pds (Apr 23, 2022)

Enslave


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 23, 2022)

freedom


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 24, 2022)

speech


----------



## mdnky (Apr 25, 2022)

protected


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 26, 2022)

constitution


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2022)

compromises


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 26, 2022)

undermine


----------



## pds (Apr 27, 2022)

Nemesis


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 27, 2022)

archenemy


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 27, 2022)

same


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 27, 2022)

different


----------



## mdnky (Apr 28, 2022)

think


----------



## pds (Apr 28, 2022)

poop


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 28, 2022)

fart


----------



## pds (Apr 29, 2022)

Jokes


----------



## Cheryl (May 5, 2022)

laugh


----------



## Satcomer (May 5, 2022)

amuse


----------



## Cheryl (May 5, 2022)

giggle


----------



## DeltaMac (May 5, 2022)

embarrassed


----------



## Cheryl (May 5, 2022)

humiliated


----------



## pds (May 6, 2022)

Honored


----------



## chevy (May 8, 2022)

Medal


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2022)

pinnacle


----------



## Cheryl (May 8, 2022)

meridian


----------



## chevy (May 8, 2022)

Zenith


----------



## pds (May 8, 2022)

Television


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2022)

program


----------



## chevy (May 9, 2022)

channel


----------



## bbloke (May 9, 2022)

relay


----------



## Cheryl (May 9, 2022)

circuit


----------



## pds (May 9, 2022)

bored (sic)


----------



## Satcomer (May 9, 2022)

depressed


----------



## chevy (May 10, 2022)

boom


----------



## pds (May 10, 2022)

Click


----------



## chevy (May 11, 2022)

Tick


----------



## pds (May 11, 2022)

Bite


----------



## Cheryl (May 11, 2022)

bug


----------



## Satcomer (May 11, 2022)

bad


----------



## DeltaMac (May 11, 2022)

bath


----------



## Cheryl (May 11, 2022)

shower


----------



## pds (May 11, 2022)

rainbow


----------



## Cheryl (May 11, 2022)

gold


----------



## Satcomer (May 11, 2022)

silver


----------



## chevy (May 12, 2022)

sliver


----------



## pds (May 12, 2022)

Cheescake


----------



## Cheryl (May 12, 2022)

cherries


----------



## chevy (May 12, 2022)

Red


----------



## Satcomer (May 12, 2022)

light


----------



## Cheryl (May 12, 2022)

green


----------



## chevy (May 13, 2022)

spleen


----------



## Cheryl (May 17, 2022)

immune


----------



## Satcomer (May 18, 2022)

naturally


----------



## chevy (May 18, 2022)

natively


----------



## pds (May 20, 2022)

originally


----------



## chevy (May 20, 2022)

eden-ly


----------



## Cheryl (May 20, 2022)

apple


----------



## pds (May 20, 2022)

Oranges


----------



## Satcomer (May 21, 2022)

tree


----------



## Cheryl (May 21, 2022)

shade


----------



## pds (May 21, 2022)

Sarcasm


----------



## Cheryl (May 21, 2022)

ridicule


----------



## Satcomer (May 22, 2022)

Uber


----------



## chevy (May 22, 2022)

under


----------



## pds (May 22, 2022)

parlay


----------



## Cheryl (May 23, 2022)

gamble


----------



## Satcomer (May 23, 2022)

ruin


----------



## Cheryl (May 23, 2022)

disintegration


----------



## chevy (May 24, 2022)

domino


----------



## pds (May 24, 2022)

Texas


----------



## chevy (May 24, 2022)

saxet


----------



## Satcomer (May 24, 2022)

suburbanite


----------



## chevy (May 24, 2022)

trolleybus


----------



## Cheryl (May 24, 2022)

streetcar


----------



## Satcomer (May 24, 2022)

obsolete


----------



## Cheryl (May 24, 2022)

modern


----------



## chevy (May 25, 2022)

Mondrian


----------



## Cheryl (May 25, 2022)

abstract


----------



## chevy (May 25, 2022)

music


----------



## Cheryl (May 25, 2022)

lyrics


----------



## Satcomer (May 25, 2022)

beat


----------



## pds (May 25, 2022)

Up


----------



## Cheryl (May 25, 2022)

rhythm


----------



## chevy (May 26, 2022)

Glass


----------



## Satcomer (May 26, 2022)

fiber


----------



## Cheryl (May 26, 2022)

cloth


----------



## chevy (May 26, 2022)

skin


----------



## Satcomer (May 26, 2022)

cotton


----------



## pds (May 26, 2022)

Balls


----------



## Cheryl (May 26, 2022)

tips (Q-tips)


----------



## chevy (May 27, 2022)

money


----------



## Cheryl (May 27, 2022)

cash


----------



## Satcomer (May 27, 2022)

cards


----------



## Cheryl (May 27, 2022)

coin


----------



## pds (May 27, 2022)

Base


----------



## chevy (May 28, 2022)

2


----------



## pds (May 28, 2022)

Timer


----------



## Satcomer (May 28, 2022)

finish


----------



## chevy (May 28, 2022)

lose


----------



## pds (May 29, 2022)

Downer


----------



## chevy (May 30, 2022)

Aussie


----------



## Cheryl (May 30, 2022)

Canuck


----------



## pds (Jun 1, 2022)

Appropriateness


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 1, 2022)

germane


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 1, 2022)

rebel


----------



## mdnky (Jun 1, 2022)

yell


----------



## pds (Jun 1, 2022)

Rooftop


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 1, 2022)

whisper


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 2, 2022)

quiet


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 2, 2022)

obnoxiuos


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 2, 2022)

misspelt


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2022)

Redundancy


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 2, 2022)

repeat


----------



## pds (Jun 3, 2022)

Repeat


----------



## chevy (Jun 3, 2022)

eternity


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 3, 2022)

forever


----------



## pds (Jun 3, 2022)

pool


----------



## chevy (Jun 4, 2022)

loop


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 4, 2022)

traffic


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 4, 2022)

rush-hour


----------



## pds (Jun 4, 2022)

Freemay Jam 
                (Jeff Beck)


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 4, 2022)

bottleneck


----------



## chevy (Jun 4, 2022)

punt


----------



## pds (Jun 4, 2022)

Pass


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 4, 2022)

kick


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2022)

ball


----------



## pds (Jun 5, 2022)

four


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2022)

hole


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 5, 2022)

bogey


----------



## chevy (Jun 6, 2022)

spectre


----------



## bbloke (Jun 6, 2022)

phantom


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 6, 2022)

banshee


----------



## chevy (Jun 7, 2022)

siouxie


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 7, 2022)

wail


----------



## pds (Jun 8, 2022)

moan


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 8, 2022)

weep


----------



## chevy (Jun 9, 2022)

sweep


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 9, 2022)

city


----------



## pds (Jun 9, 2022)

Lights


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 9, 2022)

pollution


----------



## chevy (Jun 9, 2022)

clean


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 9, 2022)

ocean


----------



## chevy (Jun 10, 2022)

lake


----------



## pds (Jun 10, 2022)

House


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2022)

taxes


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 10, 2022)

mortgage


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2022)

future


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 11, 2022)

lasers


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2022)

Transporters


----------



## chevy (Jun 11, 2022)

skate


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 11, 2022)

blades


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 11, 2022)

hockey


----------



## chevy (Jun 12, 2022)

jockey


----------



## mdnky (Jun 12, 2022)

position


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 13, 2022)

winner


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 13, 2022)

happy


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 13, 2022)

jubilant


----------



## chevy (Jun 14, 2022)

seventy


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 14, 2022)

old


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 14, 2022)

relic


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2022)

Treasure


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 15, 2022)

trash


----------



## chevy (Jun 15, 2022)

punk


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 15, 2022)

music


----------



## chevy (Jun 15, 2022)

din


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2022)

settings


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 15, 2022)

preferences


----------



## chevy (Jun 16, 2022)

win


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 16, 2022)

lose


----------



## pds (Jun 16, 2022)

Draw


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 16, 2022)

sketch


----------



## chevy (Jun 17, 2022)

charcoal


----------



## pds (Jun 17, 2022)

Smudge


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 17, 2022)

erase


----------



## pds (Jun 17, 2022)

obliterate


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 17, 2022)

preserve


----------



## pds (Jun 17, 2022)

Marmalade


----------



## chevy (Jun 18, 2022)

orange


----------



## mdnky (Jun 18, 2022)

pekoe


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2022)

T-bone


----------



## chevy (Jun 19, 2022)

Walker


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 21, 2022)

runner


----------



## chevy (Jun 21, 2022)

load


----------



## mdnky (Jun 22, 2022)

up


----------



## chevy (Jun 22, 2022)

pick


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 22, 2022)

drop


----------



## chevy (Jun 22, 2022)

droplet


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 22, 2022)

trickle


----------



## chevy (Jun 23, 2022)

Olive


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 23, 2022)

arrow


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 24, 2022)

target


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 24, 2022)

missed


----------



## pds (Jun 24, 2022)

Opportunity


----------



## chevy (Jun 25, 2022)

space


----------



## mdnky (Jun 26, 2022)

saver


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 26, 2022)

spender


----------



## chevy (Jun 27, 2022)

suspenders


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 27, 2022)

belt


----------



## pds (Jun 27, 2022)

Croon


----------



## chevy (Jun 28, 2022)

Throaty


----------



## pds (Jun 28, 2022)

Bullfrog


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeremiah


----------



## chevy (Jun 28, 2022)

weeping


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 28, 2022)

snivel


----------



## pds (Jun 29, 2022)

Snape


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 29, 2022)

muggle


----------



## chevy (Jun 29, 2022)

peculiar


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 29, 2022)

strange


----------



## chevy (Jun 29, 2022)

doctor


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 29, 2022)

nurse


----------



## pds (Jun 29, 2022)

Wean


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 29, 2022)

dependent


----------



## chevy (Jun 30, 2022)

lover


----------



## mdnky (Jun 30, 2022)

fighter


----------



## chevy (Jun 30, 2022)

flower


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 30, 2022)

leaf


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2022)

table


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 30, 2022)

chair


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2022)

Person


----------



## chevy (Jul 1, 2022)

corporation


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 1, 2022)

ordinary


----------



## chevy (Jul 2, 2022)

food


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 2, 2022)

snack


----------



## chevy (Jul 2, 2022)

munch


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 2, 2022)

chomp


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 2, 2022)

bur-r-rp


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 2, 2022)

belch


----------



## chevy (Jul 2, 2022)

bluark


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 2, 2022)

did you mean: bulwark? 

then: parapet


----------



## chevy (Jul 3, 2022)

I was meaning "bluark" as an onomatopoeia. But let's continue with "parapet".

buttress


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 3, 2022)

reinforce


----------



## mdnky (Jul 3, 2022)

defend


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 4, 2022)

protect


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 4, 2022)

kids


----------



## chevy (Jul 5, 2022)

many


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2022)

candy


----------



## chevy (Jul 5, 2022)

tongue


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 5, 2022)

tooth


----------



## chevy (Jul 5, 2022)

enamel


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 5, 2022)

gloss


----------



## pds (Jul 5, 2022)

Spin


----------



## chevy (Jul 6, 2022)

Lepton


----------



## mdnky (Jul 6, 2022)

quark


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 6, 2022)

hadron


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 6, 2022)

Magnetism


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 6, 2022)

collider


----------



## pds (Jul 6, 2022)

Avoider


----------



## chevy (Jul 7, 2022)

shy


----------



## pds (Jul 7, 2022)

Baldwin


----------



## chevy (Jul 7, 2022)

James


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 7, 2022)

actor


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 7, 2022)

fake


----------



## chevy (Jul 7, 2022)

lipstick


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 7, 2022)

(on a) pig


----------



## chevy (Jul 7, 2022)

space


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 7, 2022)

between (the ears)


----------



## pds (Jul 7, 2022)

fathead


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 7, 2022)

tiny ________ (fill in the blank)


----------



## pds (Jul 8, 2022)

No trump   (apolitical contract bridge reference- probably belongs in the associative development thread)


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 8, 2022)

scarecrow


----------



## mdnky (Jul 8, 2022)

corn


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 8, 2022)

soy


----------



## mdnky (Jul 9, 2022)

sauce


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 9, 2022)

cream


----------



## mdnky (Jul 9, 2022)

cheese


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 9, 2022)

mold


----------



## pds (Jul 9, 2022)

Jello


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 9, 2022)

fruity


----------



## mdnky (Jul 10, 2022)

pebbles


----------



## chevy (Jul 10, 2022)

river


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 10, 2022)

creek


----------



## mdnky (Jul 10, 2022)

bottom


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 10, 2022)

deeper


----------



## pds (Jul 10, 2022)

Intimate


----------



## chevy (Jul 11, 2022)

mate


----------



## pds (Jul 11, 2022)

Check


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 11, 2022)

cash


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2022)

fiat


----------



## chevy (Jul 11, 2022)

ford


----------



## pds (Jul 11, 2022)

rambler


----------



## chevy (Jul 11, 2022)

gadabout


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 11, 2022)

buick


----------



## chevy (Jul 12, 2022)

woody


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 12, 2022)

wagon


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 12, 2022)

pull


----------



## chevy (Jul 12, 2022)

over


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 12, 2022)

push


----------



## pds (Jul 12, 2022)

shove


----------



## chevy (Jul 13, 2022)

hefty


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 13, 2022)

gaunt


----------



## chevy (Jul 14, 2022)

lean


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 14, 2022)

perpendicular


----------



## chevy (Jul 14, 2022)

square


----------



## bbloke (Jul 14, 2022)

rectangle


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 14, 2022)

circle


----------



## pds (Jul 14, 2022)

Cluster


----------



## mdnky (Jul 14, 2022)

bomb (2nd choice)


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 15, 2022)

terrorist


----------



## chevy (Jul 15, 2022)

male


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 15, 2022)

domestic


----------



## pds (Jul 15, 2022)

Violence


----------



## chevy (Jul 16, 2022)

Sweet


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 16, 2022)

sour


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 16, 2022)

treats


----------



## pds (Jul 16, 2022)

heals


----------



## chevy (Jul 17, 2022)

heel


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 17, 2022)

toe


----------



## chevy (Jul 17, 2022)

digit


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 17, 2022)

finger


----------



## pds (Jul 17, 2022)

Rude


----------



## chevy (Jul 19, 2022)

prude


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 19, 2022)

pietist


----------



## chevy (Jul 19, 2022)

paedagogium


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 19, 2022)

scholastic


----------



## pds (Jul 19, 2022)

Academy


----------



## chevy (Jul 20, 2022)

Umbrella


----------



## pds (Jul 20, 2022)

Insurance


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2022)

required


----------



## chevy (Jul 20, 2022)

quire


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2022)

four


----------



## chevy (Jul 20, 2022)

fur


----------



## pds (Jul 20, 2022)

hat


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2022)

slippers


----------



## chevy (Jul 21, 2022)

nurse


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 21, 2022)

health


----------



## chevy (Jul 21, 2022)

breath


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 21, 2022)

oxygen


----------



## mdnky (Jul 21, 2022)

regulator


----------



## pds (Jul 21, 2022)

Comptroler


----------



## chevy (Jul 22, 2022)

Compt


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 22, 2022)

teamwork


----------



## chevy (Jul 23, 2022)

partnership


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 23, 2022)

alliance


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 23, 2022)

Avengers


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 23, 2022)

crusader


----------



## chevy (Jul 24, 2022)

Parsifal


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 24, 2022)

legend


----------



## chevy (Jul 24, 2022)

dragon


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 24, 2022)

fly


----------



## pds (Jul 24, 2022)

Guapo


----------



## chevy (Jul 24, 2022)

handsome


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 24, 2022)

lavish


----------



## chevy (Jul 25, 2022)

sumptuous


----------



## pds (Jul 25, 2022)

repast


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 25, 2022)

swanky


----------



## chevy (Jul 25, 2022)

gorgeous


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 25, 2022)

pulchritudinous


----------



## chevy (Jul 26, 2022)

hot


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 26, 2022)

icey


----------



## chevy (Jul 27, 2022)

cool


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 27, 2022)

refreshing


----------



## chevy (Jul 27, 2022)

cream


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 27, 2022)

chocolate


----------



## pds (Jul 29, 2022)

musse


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 29, 2022)

eclaire


----------



## chevy (Jul 29, 2022)

flash


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 29, 2022)

camera


----------



## pds (Jul 29, 2022)

Roll


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 30, 2022)

negatives


----------



## chevy (Jul 30, 2022)

plusses


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 30, 2022)

addition


----------



## chevy (Jul 31, 2022)

computer


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 31, 2022)

calculator


----------



## pds (Aug 1, 2022)

schemer


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 1, 2022)

strategist


----------



## chevy (Aug 2, 2022)

isopraxism


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 2, 2022)

gap


----------



## pds (Aug 2, 2022)

toothed


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 3, 2022)

missing


----------



## chevy (Aug 3, 2022)

dream


----------



## pds (Aug 3, 2022)

fairytale

(and with that the two association threads meet like ships in the night)


----------



## chevy (Aug 3, 2022)

ferries


----------



## bbloke (Aug 3, 2022)

Mersey


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 3, 2022)

lambs-e-eydies


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 3, 2022)

food


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 3, 2022)

drink


----------



## pds (Aug 3, 2022)

Manager


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 3, 2022)

designated


----------



## chevy (Aug 4, 2022)

voluntary


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 4, 2022)

unpaid


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 4, 2022)

volunteer


----------



## chevy (Aug 4, 2022)

forced


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 4, 2022)

required


----------



## pds (Aug 4, 2022)

coerced


----------



## chevy (Aug 5, 2022)

convinced


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 5, 2022)

induce


----------



## pds (Aug 5, 2022)

Birth


----------



## chevy (Aug 5, 2022)

cry


----------



## pds (Aug 5, 2022)

baby


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 5, 2022)

toddler


----------



## mdnky (Aug 5, 2022)

hyperactive


----------



## chevy (Aug 6, 2022)

artist


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 6, 2022)

bum


----------



## chevy (Aug 6, 2022)

nobel


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 6, 2022)

aristocrat


----------



## pds (Aug 6, 2022)

Royalist


----------



## chevy (Aug 7, 2022)

corgis


----------



## mdnky (Aug 7, 2022)

neurotic


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 7, 2022)

psychopathic


----------



## chevy (Aug 7, 2022)

joker


----------



## pds (Aug 7, 2022)

Wild


----------



## chevy (Aug 7, 2022)

civilised


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 7, 2022)

barbaric


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 7, 2022)

Vikings


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 7, 2022)

Norse


----------



## chevy (Aug 8, 2022)

Swede


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 8, 2022)

rutabaga


----------



## chevy (Aug 8, 2022)

root


----------



## pds (Aug 8, 2022)

access


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 8, 2022)

secret


----------



## mdnky (Aug 8, 2022)

encrypt


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 8, 2022)

conceal


----------



## chevy (Aug 9, 2022)

reveal


----------



## pds (Aug 9, 2022)

fire

(i.e. conflagration)


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 9, 2022)

new


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 9, 2022)

old


----------



## mdnky (Aug 10, 2022)

school


----------



## chevy (Aug 10, 2022)

high


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 10, 2022)

middle


----------



## chevy (Aug 10, 2022)

finger


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 10, 2022)

thumb


----------



## mdnky (Aug 10, 2022)

drive


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 10, 2022)

car


----------



## pds (Aug 10, 2022)

Pool


----------



## chevy (Aug 11, 2022)

lido


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2022)

puddle


----------



## mdnky (Aug 11, 2022)

jumper


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2022)

walker


----------



## pds (Aug 11, 2022)

_jumper_

too late

Ranger


----------



## chevy (Aug 11, 2022)

Ford


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2022)

jeep


----------



## mdnky (Aug 11, 2022)

broke ($)


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 11, 2022)

borrow


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2022)

Beg


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 12, 2022)

steal


----------



## mdnky (Aug 12, 2022)

politician


----------



## pds (Aug 12, 2022)

Professional


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 12, 2022)

amateur


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 13, 2022)

hour


----------



## chevy (Aug 13, 2022)

time


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 13, 2022)

capsule


----------



## chevy (Aug 13, 2022)

gelatine


----------



## mdnky (Aug 13, 2022)

ballistic


----------



## chevy (Aug 13, 2022)

down


----------



## mdnky (Aug 13, 2022)

periscope


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 13, 2022)

submarine


----------



## mdnky (Aug 13, 2022)

torpedo


----------



## chevy (Aug 14, 2022)

brake


----------



## mdnky (Aug 14, 2022)

bend


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 14, 2022)

repair


----------



## chevy (Aug 14, 2022)

healthy


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 14, 2022)

body


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 14, 2022)

mind


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 14, 2022)

power


----------



## pds (Aug 14, 2022)

Broker


----------



## chevy (Aug 15, 2022)

liaison


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 15, 2022)

advisor


----------



## chevy (Aug 15, 2022)

professor


----------



## pds (Aug 15, 2022)

tenured


----------



## chevy (Aug 15, 2022)

residency


----------



## mdnky (Aug 15, 2022)

insomina


----------



## pds (Aug 15, 2022)

lysdexic


----------



## chevy (Aug 15, 2022)

sandman


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 15, 2022)

sleep


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 15, 2022)

dreams


----------



## mdnky (Aug 15, 2022)

sheep


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2022)

grass


----------



## mdnky (Aug 16, 2022)

field


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 16, 2022)

mattress


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2022)

mistress


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 16, 2022)

female


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 17, 2022)

entiled


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 17, 2022)

equality


----------



## chevy (Aug 17, 2022)

balance


----------



## pds (Aug 17, 2022)

beam


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 17, 2022)

bars


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 17, 2022)

lockup


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 17, 2022)

cuffs


----------



## pds (Aug 17, 2022)

Slaps


----------



## chevy (Aug 18, 2022)

plaster


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 18, 2022)

paint


----------



## chevy (Aug 18, 2022)

pigment


----------



## pds (Aug 18, 2022)

Pygmalion


----------



## chevy (Aug 18, 2022)

Galatea


----------



## pds (Aug 19, 2022)

Diagon Alley


----------



## chevy (Aug 19, 2022)

diagonally


----------



## pds (Aug 19, 2022)

Vertically (challenged)


----------



## chevy (Aug 19, 2022)

soul


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 19, 2022)

horizontally


----------



## pds (Aug 19, 2022)

Enabled


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 19, 2022)

capable


----------



## pds (Aug 19, 2022)

Competent


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 19, 2022)

employee


----------



## mdnky (Aug 19, 2022)

shenanigans


----------



## pds (Aug 20, 2022)

Incompetence


----------



## chevy (Aug 20, 2022)

knowledge


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 20, 2022)

genius


----------



## chevy (Aug 20, 2022)

Leonardo


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 20, 2022)

flight


----------



## pds (Aug 20, 2022)

Valkyries


----------



## chevy (Aug 21, 2022)

Wagner


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 21, 2022)

opera


----------



## chevy (Aug 21, 2022)

Carmen


----------



## pds (Aug 21, 2022)

Miranda


----------



## chevy (Aug 22, 2022)

umbral moonshine


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 22, 2022)

beer


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 22, 2022)

cola


----------



## chevy (Aug 23, 2022)

piña


----------



## pds (Aug 23, 2022)

Noriega


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 24, 2022)

Panama


----------



## chevy (Aug 24, 2022)

hat


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 24, 2022)

heat


----------



## pds (Aug 24, 2022)

Pacino


----------



## chevy (Aug 25, 2022)

Alfred


----------



## pds (Aug 25, 2022)

Fettuccine alfredo


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 25, 2022)

weight


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 25, 2022)

loss


----------



## pds (Aug 25, 2022)

regained


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 25, 2022)

accepted


----------



## pds (Aug 25, 2022)

Practice


----------



## chevy (Aug 26, 2022)

experience


----------



## pds (Aug 26, 2022)

mistakes


----------



## chevy (Aug 26, 2022)

novice


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 26, 2022)

Expert


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 26, 2022)

master


----------



## chevy (Aug 27, 2022)

sub


----------



## pds (Aug 27, 2022)

Unsub


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 27, 2022)

undo


----------



## chevy (Aug 28, 2022)

redo


----------



## pds (Aug 28, 2022)

Redux


----------



## chevy (Aug 28, 2022)

Angular


----------



## pds (Aug 28, 2022)

obtuse


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 28, 2022)

muttonheaded


----------



## mdnky (Aug 29, 2022)

politician


----------



## chevy (Aug 29, 2022)

I


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2022)

Rule


----------



## chevy (Aug 29, 2022)

law


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 29, 2022)

conman


----------



## mdnky (Aug 29, 2022)

lobbyist


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 29, 2022)

kickback


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2022)

Relax


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2022)

stressed


----------



## chevy (Aug 30, 2022)

spring


----------



## pds (Aug 30, 2022)

ahead


----------



## chevy (Aug 30, 2022)

behead


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2022)

level headed


----------



## pds (Aug 30, 2022)

Fathead


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 31, 2022)

bonehead


----------



## chevy (Aug 31, 2022)

tall


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 31, 2022)

short


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 31, 2022)

bald


----------



## chevy (Sep 1, 2022)

Diesel


----------



## mdnky (Sep 1, 2022)

smoke


----------



## chevy (Sep 1, 2022)

COPD


----------



## pds (Sep 1, 2022)

Hacking


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 1, 2022)

slash


----------



## pds (Sep 1, 2022)

burn


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 1, 2022)

ash


----------



## mdnky (Sep 1, 2022)

tree


----------



## pds (Sep 1, 2022)

disease


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 1, 2022)

fungus


----------



## chevy (Sep 2, 2022)

Psilocybin


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 2, 2022)

toads


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 2, 2022)

prince


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 2, 2022)

music


----------



## mdnky (Sep 3, 2022)

acoustic


----------



## chevy (Sep 3, 2022)

pneumatic


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 3, 2022)

electric


----------



## chevy (Sep 3, 2022)

eclectic


----------



## pds (Sep 3, 2022)

Eccentric


----------



## chevy (Sep 4, 2022)

vibrator


----------



## pds (Sep 4, 2022)

Haptic


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 4, 2022)

quiver


----------



## chevy (Sep 5, 2022)

arrows


----------



## pds (Sep 5, 2022)

outrageous


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 5, 2022)

exaggerated


----------



## chevy (Sep 5, 2022)

ludicrous


----------



## pds (Sep 5, 2022)

lugubrious


----------



## chevy (Sep 6, 2022)

manor


----------



## mdnky (Sep 6, 2022)

house


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 6, 2022)

home


----------



## chevy (Sep 6, 2022)

sweet


----------



## mdnky (Sep 6, 2022)

potato


----------



## pds (Sep 6, 2022)

*π*


----------



## mdnky (Sep 7, 2022)

squared


----------



## chevy (Sep 7, 2022)

circle


----------



## pds (Sep 7, 2022)

Wagons


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 7, 2022)

oval


----------



## chevy (Sep 7, 2022)

egg


----------



## pds (Sep 7, 2022)

left-out


----------



## chevy (Sep 8, 2022)

inclusive


----------



## pds (Sep 8, 2022)

embracing


----------



## chevy (Sep 8, 2022)

brace


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 8, 2022)

crutches


----------



## chevy (Sep 9, 2022)

adjustable


----------



## pds (Sep 9, 2022)

Customized


----------



## chevy (Sep 9, 2022)

noisy


----------



## pds (Sep 9, 2022)

Noisome


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 9, 2022)

extreme


----------



## chevy (Sep 10, 2022)

perfect


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 10, 2022)

pass


----------



## pds (Sep 11, 2022)

On


----------



## chevy (Sep 11, 2022)

Semiconductors


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 11, 2022)

silicon


----------



## pds (Sep 11, 2022)

sandwich


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 11, 2022)

lunch


----------



## pds (Sep 11, 2022)

meeting


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 12, 2022)

boring


----------



## chevy (Sep 12, 2022)

hole


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 12, 2022)

golf


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 12, 2022)

cheater


----------



## chevy (Sep 13, 2022)

lover


----------



## pds (Sep 13, 2022)

Lane


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 13, 2022)

highway


----------



## chevy (Sep 13, 2022)

AC/DC


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 13, 2022)

battery


----------



## pds (Sep 13, 2022)

assault


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 13, 2022)

punch


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2022)

pickup


----------



## chevy (Sep 14, 2022)

sound


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 14, 2022)

sight


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 15, 2022)

grander


----------



## pds (Sep 15, 2022)

than


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 15, 2022)

nothing


----------



## pds (Sep 15, 2022)

special


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 15, 2022)

exceptional


----------



## pds (Sep 16, 2022)

Circumstances


----------



## chevy (Sep 16, 2022)

I


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 16, 2022)

us


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 16, 2022)

marriage


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 16, 2022)

love


----------



## mdnky (Sep 16, 2022)

bug


----------



## chevy (Sep 16, 2022)

big


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 16, 2022)

immense


----------



## chevy (Sep 17, 2022)

wide


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 17, 2022)

stupendous


----------



## chevy (Sep 17, 2022)

Federer


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2022)

Proud


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 18, 2022)

embarrassing


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 18, 2022)

regret


----------



## chevy (Sep 18, 2022)

welcome


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2022)

home


----------



## chevy (Sep 19, 2022)

Switzerland


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 19, 2022)

conseritive


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 19, 2022)

traditional


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2022)

Costume


----------



## chevy (Sep 20, 2022)

masquerade


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 20, 2022)

parade


----------



## chevy (Sep 20, 2022)

hit


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2022)

one


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 20, 2022)

way


----------



## chevy (Sep 21, 2022)

a


----------



## pds (Sep 21, 2022)

Lister


----------



## chevy (Sep 22, 2022)

listeria


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 22, 2022)

salmonella


----------



## pds (Sep 22, 2022)

Cinderella


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 22, 2022)

slipper


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 22, 2022)

fairy


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 22, 2022)

godmother


----------



## pds (Sep 23, 2022)

Midnight


----------



## chevy (Sep 23, 2022)

express


----------



## pds (Sep 23, 2022)

train


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 23, 2022)

wreck


----------



## pds (Sep 23, 2022)

Hesperus


----------



## chevy (Sep 24, 2022)

Venus


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2022)

De Milo


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 25, 2022)

oldest


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 25, 2022)

youngest


----------



## chevy (Sep 25, 2022)

Niger


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2022)

Tuareg


----------



## chevy (Sep 25, 2022)

VW


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2022)

Vibration wagon


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 25, 2022)

electric


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 25, 2022)

expensive


----------



## pds (Sep 25, 2022)

TCO


----------



## chevy (Sep 26, 2022)

tycoon


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 26, 2022)

gold


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 26, 2022)

silver


----------



## chevy (Sep 26, 2022)

sliver


----------



## pds (Sep 26, 2022)

julienne


----------



## chevy (Sep 27, 2022)

Rémi


----------



## pds (Sep 27, 2022)

The Rat


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 28, 2022)

cat


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 28, 2022)

dog


----------



## pds (Sep 28, 2022)

Days


----------



## chevy (Sep 29, 2022)

happy


----------



## pds (Sep 29, 2022)

Gilmore


----------



## chevy (Sep 30, 2022)

David


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2022)

GOLIATH


----------



## chevy (Oct 1, 2022)

Philistine


----------



## pds (Oct 1, 2022)

Cretin


----------



## chevy (Oct 1, 2022)

sophisticated


----------



## pds (Oct 1, 2022)

epicurean


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 1, 2022)

philosopher


----------



## pds (Oct 1, 2022)

Pudding


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 2, 2022)

chocolate


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 2, 2022)

vanilla


----------



## bbloke (Oct 2, 2022)

Neapolitan


----------



## chevy (Oct 2, 2022)

Campi Flegrei


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 2, 2022)

caldera


----------



## bbloke (Oct 2, 2022)

crater


----------



## chevy (Oct 3, 2022)

Mars


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 3, 2022)

Jupiter


----------



## chevy (Oct 3, 2022)

Macron


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 3, 2022)

dictator


----------



## pds (Oct 3, 2022)

prick potato


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 3, 2022)

ugly


----------



## pds (Oct 3, 2022)

duckling


----------



## chevy (Oct 4, 2022)

yellow


----------



## pds (Oct 4, 2022)

Journalism


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 4, 2022)

sensationalism


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2022)

moon


----------



## pds (Oct 5, 2022)

Pie


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2022)

apple


----------



## pds (Oct 5, 2022)

cider


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 5, 2022)

pumpkin


----------



## chevy (Oct 6, 2022)

Cinderella


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2022)

stories


----------



## pds (Oct 6, 2022)

floors


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 6, 2022)

stairs


----------



## chevy (Oct 7, 2022)

stars


----------



## pds (Oct 7, 2022)

Headache


----------



## chevy (Oct 7, 2022)

hangover


----------



## pds (Oct 7, 2022)

overhang


----------



## chevy (Oct 7, 2022)

span


----------



## mdnky (Oct 8, 2022)

bridge


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2022)

4 no trump


----------



## chevy (Oct 8, 2022)

5-4-2-2 distribution


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 8, 2022)

***Moderator says:  One word only !


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 8, 2022)

Vote


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2022)

bid


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 8, 2022)

lose


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 8, 2022)

concede


----------



## pds (Oct 9, 2022)

Revolt


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 9, 2022)

change


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 9, 2022)

better


----------



## chevy (Oct 9, 2022)

butter


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 9, 2022)

margarine


----------



## chevy (Oct 10, 2022)

processed


----------



## pds (Oct 10, 2022)

Thought


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 10, 2022)

thinking


----------



## chevy (Oct 10, 2022)

dreaming


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 10, 2022)

younger


----------



## pds (Oct 10, 2022)

blood


----------



## chevy (Oct 11, 2022)

Dracula


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 11, 2022)

vampire


----------



## chevy (Oct 11, 2022)

empire


----------



## pds (Oct 11, 2022)

bats
(rats)
style


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 11, 2022)

opulence


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 11, 2022)

diamond


----------



## pds (Oct 11, 2022)

Rough


----------



## chevy (Oct 12, 2022)

soft


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 12, 2022)

rigid


----------



## chevy (Oct 12, 2022)

starched


----------



## pds (Oct 12, 2022)

shorts


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 12, 2022)

collars


----------



## chevy (Oct 13, 2022)

blue


----------



## pds (Oct 13, 2022)

Whale


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 13, 2022)

protected


----------



## chevy (Oct 13, 2022)

loved


----------



## pds (Oct 13, 2022)

lost


----------



## chevy (Oct 14, 2022)

keys


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 14, 2022)

found


----------



## chevy (Oct 14, 2022)

Foundation


----------



## pds (Oct 14, 2022)

Trilogy


----------



## chevy (Oct 15, 2022)

triptych


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2022)

Orthodox


----------



## chevy (Oct 15, 2022)

nonconformist


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 15, 2022)

maverick


----------



## chevy (Oct 15, 2022)

yearling


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2022)

Gelding


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2022)

cowboy


----------



## chevy (Oct 16, 2022)

cowgirl


----------



## pds (Oct 17, 2022)

milkmaid


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 17, 2022)

milkshake


----------



## chevy (Oct 17, 2022)

Pringel


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2022)

sprinkles


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 18, 2022)

toast

et: oops


----------



## chevy (Oct 19, 2022)

***Moderator says: One word only !


----------



## chevy (Oct 19, 2022)

butter


----------



## pds (Oct 19, 2022)

sauce

(player sez french toast is one word and 4-no-trump is too . It conveys one single idea [or in the case of a double _entrendre _2 single ideas])


----------



## chevy (Oct 19, 2022)

sausage


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2022)

mustard


----------



## pds (Oct 19, 2022)

Gas


----------



## chevy (Oct 20, 2022)

cow


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 20, 2022)

pig


----------



## pds (Oct 20, 2022)

feet


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2022)

run


----------



## chevy (Oct 20, 2022)

fast


----------



## pds (Oct 20, 2022)

Pray


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 20, 2022)

sortof


----------



## chevy (Oct 21, 2022)

extent


----------



## pds (Oct 21, 2022)

dynamic


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 21, 2022)

aggressive


----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2022)

Behavior


----------



## chevy (Oct 22, 2022)

bearing


----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2022)

Wall


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 22, 2022)

window


----------



## chevy (Oct 22, 2022)

glass


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 22, 2022)

shades


----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2022)

Polarized


----------



## chevy (Oct 23, 2022)

spin


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2022)

twist


----------



## chevy (Oct 23, 2022)

shout


----------



## pds (Oct 23, 2022)

work it all out

;^)


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2022)

Play


----------



## pds (Oct 23, 2022)

Thing


----------



## chevy (Oct 24, 2022)

domino


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2022)

pizza


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 24, 2022)

cardboard


----------



## chevy (Oct 24, 2022)

craft


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 24, 2022)

glue


----------



## pds (Oct 24, 2022)

Pieces


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2022)

puzzle


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2022)

Conundrum


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 25, 2022)

solve


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2022)

unfold


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2022)

universe


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2022)

dark


----------



## pds (Oct 25, 2022)

Places


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 25, 2022)

Moon


----------



## chevy (Oct 26, 2022)

side


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 26, 2022)

bottom


----------



## chevy (Oct 26, 2022)

substratum


----------



## pds (Oct 27, 2022)

abyss


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 27, 2022)

water


----------



## chevy (Oct 27, 2022)

whisky


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 27, 2022)

clear


----------



## pds (Oct 27, 2022)

Throat


----------



## chevy (Oct 28, 2022)

deep


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 28, 2022)

cough


----------



## pds (Oct 28, 2022)

syrup


----------



## chevy (Oct 28, 2022)

Buckley's


----------



## pds (Oct 29, 2022)

Vitameatavegimin


----------



## chevy (Oct 29, 2022)

Lucy


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 29, 2022)

Ricky


----------



## chevy (Oct 29, 2022)

Martin


----------



## pds (Oct 29, 2022)

Short


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 29, 2022)

Charlie


----------



## chevy (Oct 30, 2022)

angels


----------



## pds (Oct 30, 2022)

Giants


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 30, 2022)

Bills


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 30, 2022)

Bulls


----------



## chevy (Oct 30, 2022)

frog


----------



## pds (Oct 30, 2022)

Pond


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 30, 2022)

lilies


----------



## pds (Oct 30, 2022)

Valley


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 30, 2022)

hills


----------



## chevy (Oct 31, 2022)

Hopper


----------



## pds (Oct 31, 2022)

Chute


----------



## chevy (Nov 1, 2022)

Vinci


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 1, 2022)

Twinkie


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 1, 2022)

SnowBall


----------



## chevy (Nov 1, 2022)

yesterday


----------



## pds (Nov 1, 2022)

vanishing


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 1, 2022)

varnishing


----------



## chevy (Nov 2, 2022)

inauguration


----------



## pds (Nov 2, 2022)

initiation


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 2, 2022)

cult


----------



## pds (Nov 2, 2022)

____tivation


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 2, 2022)

motivation


----------



## chevy (Nov 3, 2022)

votive


----------



## pds (Nov 3, 2022)

candle


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 3, 2022)

flame


----------



## chevy (Nov 3, 2022)

blue


----------



## pds (Nov 3, 2022)

ice


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 3, 2022)

cinnamon


----------



## pds (Nov 3, 2022)

Toast


----------



## chevy (Nov 4, 2022)

ricotta


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 4, 2022)

curd


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 4, 2022)

cottage


----------



## pds (Nov 4, 2022)

industry


----------



## chevy (Nov 5, 2022)

tycoon


----------



## pds (Nov 5, 2022)

Rollercoaster


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 5, 2022)

carnival


----------



## chevy (Nov 5, 2022)

mask


----------



## pds (Nov 5, 2022)

Masque


----------



## chevy (Nov 6, 2022)

masquerade


----------



## pds (Nov 6, 2022)

Subterfuge


----------



## chevy (Nov 7, 2022)

substrate


----------



## pds (Nov 7, 2022)

precipitate


----------



## chevy (Nov 8, 2022)

Hydroxide


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 8, 2022)

pissed


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 8, 2022)

upset


----------



## chevy (Nov 8, 2022)

Russell


----------



## pds (Nov 8, 2022)

terrier


----------



## chevy (Nov 9, 2022)

fox


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 9, 2022)

wolf


----------



## pds (Nov 9, 2022)

cry


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 9, 2022)

laugh


----------



## chevy (Nov 10, 2022)

love


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 10, 2022)

slavery


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 10, 2022)

freedom


----------



## pds (Nov 10, 2022)

riders


----------



## chevy (Nov 11, 2022)

Ghost


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2022)

movie


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 11, 2022)

busters


----------



## chevy (Nov 11, 2022)

myth


----------



## pds (Nov 11, 2022)

legend


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 11, 2022)

folklore


----------



## pds (Nov 12, 2022)

Morals


----------



## chevy (Nov 12, 2022)

Polanyi


----------



## pds (Nov 12, 2022)

Polemics


----------



## chevy (Nov 13, 2022)

epic


----------



## pds (Nov 13, 2022)

Struggle


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 13, 2022)

flounder


----------



## chevy (Nov 13, 2022)

asymmetrical


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 13, 2022)

hammer


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 13, 2022)

chisel


----------



## chevy (Nov 14, 2022)

chipping


----------



## pds (Nov 14, 2022)

sculpting


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 14, 2022)

creating


----------



## pds (Nov 14, 2022)

unleashing


----------



## chevy (Nov 15, 2022)

collar


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 15, 2022)

sleeve


----------



## pds (Nov 15, 2022)

bushing


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 15, 2022)

panel


----------



## pds (Nov 15, 2022)

truck


----------



## chevy (Nov 15, 2022)

MAN


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 15, 2022)

tow


----------



## chevy (Nov 16, 2022)

BGM-71


----------



## pds (Nov 16, 2022)

ATM


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 16, 2022)

Money


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 16, 2022)

cash


----------



## pds (Nov 16, 2022)

bail


----------



## chevy (Nov 17, 2022)

restriction


----------



## pds (Nov 17, 2022)

enzymes


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 17, 2022)

fraud


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 17, 2022)

deception


----------



## chevy (Nov 18, 2022)

conception


----------



## pds (Nov 18, 2022)

paradigm


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 18, 2022)

college


----------



## pds (Nov 18, 2022)

credits


----------



## chevy (Nov 19, 2022)

card


----------



## pds (Nov 19, 2022)

red


----------



## chevy (Nov 20, 2022)

(PRODUCT)


----------



## pds (Nov 20, 2022)

Branding


----------



## chevy (Nov 20, 2022)

fire


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 20, 2022)

water


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 21, 2022)

embers


----------



## chevy (Nov 21, 2022)

warmth


----------



## pds (Nov 22, 2022)

Comfort


----------



## chevy (Nov 22, 2022)

soap


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 22, 2022)

bubbles


----------



## chevy (Nov 22, 2022)

deGennes


----------



## pds (Nov 27, 2022)

No bell


----------



## chevy (Nov 27, 2022)

labs


----------



## pds (Nov 27, 2022)

Refractories


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 1, 2022)

resistant


----------



## pds (Dec 1, 2022)

strains


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 1, 2022)

breaks


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 1, 2022)

fixes


----------



## chevy (Dec 1, 2022)

antefixes


----------



## pds (Dec 1, 2022)

Crenellations


----------



## chevy (Dec 3, 2022)

merlon


----------



## pds (Dec 3, 2022)

Sandcastle


----------



## chevy (Dec 5, 2022)

Spain


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 5, 2022)

country


----------



## bbloke (Dec 5, 2022)

border


----------



## pds (Dec 5, 2022)

crossing


----------



## chevy (Dec 5, 2022)

level


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 5, 2022)

bridge


----------



## chevy (Dec 6, 2022)

London


----------



## pds (Dec 6, 2022)

Arizona


----------



## chevy (Dec 6, 2022)

ditat


----------



## pds (Dec 7, 2022)

Enriches


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 7, 2022)

work


----------



## pds (Dec 7, 2022)

Load


----------



## chevy (Dec 8, 2022)

reload


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 8, 2022)

empty


----------



## pds (Dec 8, 2022)

spent


----------



## chevy (Dec 10, 2022)

invested


----------



## pds (Dec 10, 2022)

Gambled


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 10, 2022)

saved


----------



## chevy (Dec 10, 2022)

shaved


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 10, 2022)

beard


----------



## chevy (Dec 11, 2022)

moustache


----------



## pds (Dec 12, 2022)

Whiplash


----------



## chevy (Dec 14, 2022)

rear-end


----------



## pds (Dec 14, 2022)

horses


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 14, 2022)

cows


----------



## chevy (Dec 15, 2022)

bulldozes


----------



## pds (Dec 15, 2022)

Snow-groomer


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 15, 2022)

plow


----------



## pds (Dec 15, 2022)

plant


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 15, 2022)

harvest


----------



## pds (Dec 15, 2022)

Moon


----------



## chevy (Dec 16, 2022)

light


----------



## pds (Dec 16, 2022)

Featureless


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 21, 2022)

movie


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 21, 2022)

actor


----------



## chevy (Dec 23, 2022)

Grinch


----------



## pds (Dec 23, 2022)

Grouch


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 23, 2022)

old


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 23, 2022)

geezer


----------



## pds (Dec 23, 2022)

Greaser


----------



## chevy (Dec 24, 2022)

Travolta


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 25, 2022)

Olivia


----------



## chevy (Dec 26, 2022)

tree


----------



## pds (Dec 26, 2022)

Hervé



reason for edit: dyslexics of the world UNTIE


----------



## bbloke (Dec 27, 2022)

Grill

Excellent memory and association, pds!


----------



## pds (Dec 27, 2022)

question


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2022)

answer


----------



## chevy (Dec 28, 2022)

knowledge


----------



## pds (Dec 28, 2022)

Base


----------



## pds (Dec 28, 2022)

treachery

sorry - I couldn't help myself


----------



## chevy (Dec 29, 2022)

fidelity


----------



## pds (Dec 29, 2022)

Filial piety


----------



## chevy (Dec 29, 2022)

agape


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 29, 2022)

incredulity


----------



## chevy (Dec 29, 2022)

trust


----------



## pds (Dec 29, 2022)

fund


----------



## chevy (Dec 29, 2022)

found


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 29, 2022)

child


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 29, 2022)

adult


----------



## pds (Dec 29, 2022)

Entertainment


----------



## chevy (Dec 30, 2022)

Vegas


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 30, 2022)

gamble


----------



## pds (Dec 30, 2022)

gimbal


----------



## chevy (Dec 30, 2022)

inertial


----------



## pds (Dec 30, 2022)

inanimate


----------



## chevy (Dec 30, 2022)

stone


----------



## pds (Dec 30, 2022)

wall


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 30, 2022)

window


----------



## pds (Dec 31, 2022)

Dressing


----------



## chevy (Dec 31, 2022)

table


----------



## pds (Dec 31, 2022)

Stakes


----------



## chevy (Dec 31, 2022)

at


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 31, 2022)

tent


----------



## chevy (Dec 31, 2022)

tempt


----------



## pds (Dec 31, 2022)

Fate


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2023)

fame


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 1, 2023)

notoriety


----------



## pds (Jan 2, 2023)

Outsized


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 2, 2023)

Women


----------



## pds (Jan 3, 2023)

Little


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 3, 2023)

lie


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2023)

live


----------



## pds (Jan 4, 2023)

Strong


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 4, 2023)

weak


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2023)

tweak


----------



## pds (Jan 4, 2023)

results


----------



## Satcomer (Friday at 11:43 AM)

DIY


----------



## Cheryl (Friday at 8:09 PM)

satisfying


----------



## chevy (Saturday at 3:08 AM)

satisfaction


----------



## pds (Saturday at 4:53 AM)

Guaranteed


----------



## Cheryl (Saturday at 8:27 AM)

embarrassment


----------



## pds (Saturday at 8:39 PM)

Galore


----------



## chevy (Sunday at 3:40 AM)

Gloria


----------



## pds (Sunday at 2:14 PM)

Alegory


----------



## chevy (Monday at 5:37 AM)

fortune


----------



## pds (Monday at 6:32 AM)

Teller

Wheel


----------



## chevy (Monday at 11:44 AM)

turn


----------



## pds (Monday at 12:18 PM)

key


----------



## chevy (Monday at 3:42 PM)

heart


----------



## Cheryl (Monday at 6:51 PM)

blood


----------



## pds (Monday at 8:12 PM)

feud


----------



## mdnky (Monday at 8:32 PM)

family


----------



## pds (Tuesday at 6:15 AM)

harvey

Edit: sorry, double letters happen when you don’t wear your glasses.


----------



## chevy (Today at 4:16 AM)

mannequin


----------



## pds (Today at 4:22 AM)

Piss


----------



## chevy (Today at 11:07 AM)

kiss


----------



## Satcomer (Today at 12:17 PM)

live


----------



## chevy (59 minutes ago)

forever


----------

